# MMA News and Notes



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

Since most MMA news other than UFC events is probably not thread worthy, I figured we could keep a running thread of MMA news and events since we seem to have a nice core of members interested in the sport. That being said, here's a snippet I thought might be of interest.  




> MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*- MARK COLEMAN READY FOR RETURN TO UFC*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sunday, July 29, 2007                    - by Ken Pishna - MMAWeekly.com[/FONT]
> ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

With Dana it's all about the benjamins.  So what do ya figure a man of his _*abilities *_is worth in a match  ?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> With Dana it's all about the benjamins.  So what do ya figure a man of his _*abilities *_is worth in a match  ?



I would imagine he'll probably be in the $25,000 - $50,000 range. He's still a name in the sport, he's fought basically the best PRIDE had to offer in his last few fights and he's a former UFC champ. I'm actually not as disgusted with this as I thought I would be  plus I think there are a handful of guys he can still beat. I see him getting thrown in there against the likes of Timmy or unfortunately another fight with Nog.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I would imagine he'll probably be in the $25,000 - $50,000 range. He's still a name in the sport, he's fought basically the best PRIDE had to offer in his last few fights and he's a former UFC champ. I'm actually not as disgusted with this as I thought I would be  plus I think there are a handful of guys he can still beat. I see him getting thrown in there against the likes of Timmy or unfortunately another fight with Nog.


I think he has the brute strength to throw down with Dorkboy, but I think he'll gas out like he always has and it'll turn into another hightlight reel of coleman getting KTFO.  I am just barely interested in seeing him in the UFC.  Kinda like slowing down to see the homeless guy with the funny work for food sign? ... but not much more than that.  I wanna see the funny parts but the bum parts are just not interesting.  Youtube.  Coleman will be a good youtube clip ... 

ReproBro you are soo right about "unfortunately" re another Nog non-fight.  Please PLEASE not again ...  ... MMA gods spare us that snooze fest.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I think he has the brute strength to throw down with Dorkboy, but I think he'll gas out like he always has and it'll turn into another hightlight reel of coleman getting KTFO.





Can't wait.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 29, 2007)

"Coleman believes that a fight with current UFC Heavyweight Champion Randy Couture would be a good match-up for him."

I happen to agree.  

I always liked Coleman, but he hasnt been doing good lately, right?  I mean losses to Fedor isnt exactly terrible by any means, but how much more steam does this engine have?


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> how much more steam does this engine have?



Out of Japan and off the juice?  I don't give him good odds at all.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> "Coleman believes that a fight with current UFC Heavyweight Champion Randy Couture would be a good match-up for him."
> 
> I happen to agree.
> 
> I always liked Coleman, but he hasnt been doing good lately, right?  I mean losses to Fedor isnt exactly terrible by any means, but how much more steam does this engine have?


Nah man I'm going to have to disagree with you here pahdna.  I think Randy would put him down with ease.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Out of Japan and off the juice?  I don't give him good odds at all.



Good point. I never considered that.



BoneCrusher said:


> Nah man I'm going to have to disagree with you here pahdna.  I think Randy would put him down with ease.



Yeah, Randy would steamroll him IMO. It might go a few rounds, but like you eluded to earlier BC, Coleman gases and Randy wins via Anaconda Choke.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 29, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Out of Japan and off the juice?  I don't give him good odds at all.



Ohh I forgot about that.  Damn USA.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

One of the things that impressed me about Randy on that last fight was he still had plenty of gas in the tank at the end of the fight.  Anyone who takes him on rt now needs to come prepared for high energy.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Title IX and MMA*

An interesting (but long) read on the Title IX gender equality law amongst high school and college athletics and the potential ill effects it may have on MMA.



> A Different Kind of Fight: Title IX and MMA
> 
> by Jake Rossen (jrossen@sherdog.com)
> 
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Arlovski vs. Vera @ UFC 78!?!*

This would be too awesome.



> *UFC 78: Andrei Arlovski vs. Brandon Vera?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 30, 2007)

Not bad.  Where has Vera been?


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 30, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Not bad.  Where has Vera been?



Bitching about money.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 30, 2007)

Hah, well has he been getting paid while hes bitching?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 1, 2007)

GSP wins another one on shear striking power ...


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 1, 2007)

Jesus.  Repro will love that.   Were they fighting on a pool table?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 1, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Jesus.  Repro will love that.   Were they fighting on a pool table?


Looks like it ... with what looked like the kind of fencing you'd use on a dog cage.


----------



## A Black Guy (Aug 1, 2007)

Speaking of MMA news, Shady Mar told me that she's fucking Cole Miller now.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 1, 2007)

Dehhhh who's Shady Mar?


----------



## A Black Guy (Aug 1, 2007)

A local 18 year old harlot.

She dated our friend Spencer, possibly fucked "The Rat." (not sure what all went on there.)

All in all, she's a pretty fun girl, no ego or anything, ok head on her shoulders, but she's 18...so she's just out to party, no cares, no responsibilities.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 1, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> A local 18 year old harlot.
> 
> She dated our friend Spencer, possibly fucked "The Rat." (not sure what all went on there.)
> 
> All in all, she's a pretty fun girl, no ego or anything, ok head on her shoulders, but she's 18...so she's just out to party, no cares, no responsibilities.


Myyeaaahhh ... a fuck buddy for those of the proper age group.  She's a year younger than my son ...


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 1, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> GSP wins another one on shear striking power ...





I hate midgets.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 1, 2007)

Didn't mean to post anything that would touch on any sensitive issues  You're not vertically challenged er anything are you?

Them midgets were banging their lil hearts out.  They put on a better show then some of the shit we see on UFC even.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 1, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Didn't mean to post anything that would touch on any sensitive issues  You're not vertically challenged er anything are you?
> 
> Them midgets were banging their lil hearts out.  They put on a better show then some of the shit we see on UFC even.



Well, I'm not the tallest guy in the world @ 5'9" but I wouldn't say vertically challenged. 

Much like clowns, I have a legitimate fear of midgets.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Leites to replace Lutter @ UFC 74*

I'm about sick of seeing Lutter's name come up anyway. Send him packing Dana. 



> *                     Report: Thales Leites to Replace Travis Lutter at UFC 74                 *
> 
> Posted by UFC Junkie                        on August 1, 2007 at 7:45 pm ET
> 
> ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 1, 2007)

This will be a better fight anyway.  We've seen Leites come up with flying knees 1:30 in the 3rd round.  He's much more of a high energy fighter that Lutter is.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 5, 2007)

*"Mayhem" vs. Riggs for WEC 185 title shot*

Should be a good one. I hope Riggs can finally get on track.



> *UFC (WEC) Quick Quote: Riggs and Miller set for WEC October fight*
> 
> 
> _
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 5, 2007)

*WEC 29: AUGUST 5, 2007 on Versus Network 9PM Eastern*

Pretty nice little card. I'm looking forward to seeing Filho in action.

*Venue:  *Hard Rock Hotel in Las Vegas, Nevada

*Main Card Bouts:

WEC Welterweight Championship
*Carlos Condit vs. Brock Larson

*WEC Middleweight Championship*
Paulo Filho vs. Joe Doerksen 

Stephen Ledbetter vs. Jeff Curran 
Sherron Leggett  vs. Jamie Varner 

*Preliminary Bouts:*
Fernando Gonzalez vs. Hiromitsu Miura 
Justin Robbins vs. Antonio Banuelos
Logan Clark vs. Eric Schambari 
Blas Avena vs. Tiki Ghosn 
Steve Cantwell vs. Justin McElfresh


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 5, 2007)

It will be nice to see Joe Riggs get back after it, it will be even better to see him tapout against Mayhem.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 5, 2007)

WEC just started and Frank Mir is an announcer


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 5, 2007)

Coolness.  Thanks bigss!!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 5, 2007)

Lol, I guess you missed my post on the fight card?

Twas a decent event.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 5, 2007)

Filho  looked good, I wonder how much money White paid all those UFC guys to show up to it


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 5, 2007)

Yup, Filho looked good, didn't get to see enough of Condit to get a good read. Larson came out uncharacteristically tentative and got caught in a pretty nice armbar though. Tiki got fuggin swarmed, lol!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 6, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Lol, I guess you missed my post on the fight card?
> 
> Twas a decent event.


LOL ... yeah I just clicked in here and saw bigss post and was all ohhhhh no set the DVR!!!!  I missed everything this weekend because I downloaded Lost in high def and watched the whole season start to finish.  I just now at like 5:am my time finished watching the WEC event.   One of the advantages of being OCD 

Once again Steve Mazzagatti sucked balls and gave up the sub vic without the tap.  When will they just shoot that blind retard?  I swear he is getting bought off or he is betting on fights he ref's.  Larson did not tap.  He grabbed Condit's arm but did not tap.  Condit didn't have thumb control and Larson kept twisting his elbow out of center lock.  

Mazzagatti did the same shit last time I saw him ref.  It was in an IFL fight between the Lions & the Scorpions.  Whitehead literally talked Mazzagatti into stopping the fight by saying that White had tapped when  White never tapped at all. I was like WTF?!?!?
Mazzagatti needs to be  from MMA.  I would not even let that fucking guy in the building if he bought a ticket.  

The fights were all good clean stuff.  It was the ref that sucked.


----------



## A Black Guy (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Larson tapped on Condit's knee right when they turned and Larson's back was against the cage you could see it.

It still looked like Mazzagatti was going to stop it before that happened though.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> LOL ... yeah I just clicked in here and saw bigss post and was all ohhhhh no set the DVR!!!!  I missed everything this weekend because I downloaded Lost in high def and watched the whole season start to finish.  I just now at like 5:am my time finished watching the WEC event.   One of the advantages of being OCD
> 
> Once again Steve Mazzagatti sucked balls and gave up the sub vic without the tap.  When will they just shoot that blind retard?  I swear he is getting bought off or he is betting on fights he ref's.  Larson did not tap.  He grabbed Condit's arm but did not tap.  Condit didn't have thumb control and Larson kept twisting his elbow out of center lock.
> 
> ...



He tapped. We rewound it on the TiVO. Like ABG said, it was a quick 2 tapper on Condit's knee.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 6, 2007)

I've already deleted it so I can't revue it again ... but I'd still kick the guy in the face if I saw him in public.  I hate Mazzagatti.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 6, 2007)

I did rewind it when I saw the call and didn't see an actual tap out.  Now I gotta d'load it off of MMA tracker & check it out.

Dude I'm still pissed off.  ABG you do torrents?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2007)

I saw it too.  Two taps.

Even though he was pissed off, he didnt get up right away and have a look of surprise.  He looked like he was thinking "god dammit, I made a mistake."

Plus, they didnt interview him afterwards.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I saw it too.  Two taps.
> 
> Even though he was pissed off, he didnt get up right away and have a look of surprise.  He looked like he was thinking "god dammit, I made a mistake."
> 
> Plus, they didnt interview him afterwards.



Nah he was pissed as hell but they didn't show it because he was strategically kept out of camera view.  He was arguing with Mazinoti but I'll download it after I finish downloading Battlestar Galactica season 3 and watch it a little more better.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Nah he was pissed as hell but they didn't show it because he was strategically kept out of camera view.  He was arguing with Mazinoti but I'll download it after I finish downloading *Battlestar Galactica *season 3 and watch it a little more better.



Was there a show called that in the early 80s late 70s?

He looked frustrated, if anything.  

It looked to me like it could had been a legitamate tap right before they went down.  

If I were him, I wouldve gotten up right away and declared a premature stoppage.  Pretty much just like Ken Shamrock did in Ken vs. Tito 2.


----------



## A Black Guy (Aug 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> If I were him, I wouldve gotten up right away and declared a premature stoppage.  Pretty much just like Ken Shamrock did in Ken vs. Tito 2.



Larson knows he's not quite as good of an actor as Shamrock.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 6, 2007)

All those years in the WWE paid off for Shamrock.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> *Was there a show called that in the early 80s late 70s?*
> 
> He looked frustrated, if anything.
> 
> ...


It was a series from back in the day but now it's been redone with great set work and killer females.   I like good sci-fi stuff, but hate the hokey stuff.  Firefly sucks, battlestar is great.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 6, 2007)

Ouch ...






YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Aug 7, 2007)

Last night's WEC was refreshing. I don't know how others feel, but I love a first round win. Rather the the yawn fest alot of UFC fighters put on. 

However, I am excited to have Roger Huerta and Glay Guida fighting(not each other, althought that would be awesome) next card. Along with the obvious others, but those light weights usually put the pace.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 7, 2007)

Anyone else hear of the major Staph outbreak MFS is having. Fisher had to back out of his UFN match, Drew McFedries is in the hospital, and Tim Sylvia is got it too


----------



## A Black Guy (Aug 8, 2007)

Hmph, sucks for Din having to fight Florian.  Kind of a dangerous matchup and not a whole lot of glory if he gets the win.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Florian to Replace Fisher*



> Tuesday, August 07, 2007
> by Sherdog.com Staff
> 
> Several sources have confirmed to Sherdog.com that the popular Kenny Florian (Pictures) will replace hard-hitting Spencer Fisher (Pictures) after a staph infection in the King's right knee forced the southpaw to bow out of his UFC Fight Night main event clash with Din Thomas (Pictures) on Sept. 19.
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 8, 2007)

MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More



> *HEAVYWEIGHT DIVISION  (over 205 pounds)*
> 
> #1 Heavyweight Fighter in the World:  Fedor Emelianenko
> 2. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 8, 2007)

Brawl Sports: Liddell to wait his turn for title shot



> *Liddell to wait his turn for title shot*
> 
> *Posted by Steve Sievert at August 7, 2007*
> 
> ...


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 8, 2007)

Kinda screwy ratings on there especially since Nog's last match, he's in the top ten but not second.

Is Sakurai/Sanchez still going down?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 8, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> Kinda screwy ratings on there especially since Nog's last match, he's in the top ten but not second.
> 
> Is Sakurai/Sanchez still going down?



I thought Nog looked like crap but I guess he didn't lose so they kept him in the spot he was already in. Sanchez is actually fighting Jon Fitch now.


----------



## A Black Guy (Aug 8, 2007)

Rich Franklin > Dan Henderson & Denis Kang

What fucking 12 year old is making these rankings?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 8, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Rich Franklin > Dan Henderson & Denis Kang
> 
> What fucking 12 year old is making these rankings?



I can't see Franklin being above 8 honestly. They are ass backwards over there.


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2007)

On the last WEC card...I noticed a striking resembelence between Paulo Filho and Steve-o.











Now there is looks so-so. But after his last fight a few nights ago...he looked just like him.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 8, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Rich Franklin > Dan Henderson & Denis Kang
> 
> What fucking 12 year old is making these rankings?


Hendo owns two Pride belts ... 185 and 205.  The belts are somewhat devalued lately ... yet still TAKEN from their previous owners while the belts still had value.  How anyone can rank him anything less than #1 @ middleweight (2 @ worst) is using rithmatic instead of knowledge.  

That being said ... Shamrock still kicked Hendo's ass in a grappling match.






YouTube Video


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 8, 2007)

Shamrock chokes out a DJ ... 






YouTube Video


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 9, 2007)

*WEC 29 Fighter Payouts*

MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More



> MMAWeekly has obtained the fighter salary information for WEC 29, which took place on August 5 in Las Vegas, Nevada.
> 
> The event was the WEC's fifth since being purchased by UFC parent company Zuffa, and it was also the WEC's second live event on cable television channel Versus.
> 
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Stevenson may get a title shot @ 155*

Stevenson climbing the lightweight ladder - MMA/Boxing - Yahoo! Sports



> Stevenson climbing the lightweight ladder
> By Kevin Iole, Yahoo! Sports
> August 8, 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 10, 2007)

This 8 year old kid can kick your ass.






YouTube Video


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 10, 2007)

thats rad for an 8 year old


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 11, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> This 8 year old kid can kick your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFL, he looks like a mini Shogun. That's awesome.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 11, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> ROFL, he looks like a mini Shogun. That's awesome.


Thanks on the mmaplayground link ReproBro ... I been diggin' on the MMA videos over there.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 11, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Thanks on the mmaplayground link ReproBro ... I been diggin' on the MMA videos over there.


 
I guess I have more exploring to do, I didn't even know they were there.


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2007)

Anybody know what the deal is with Fedor? If he has another fight planned or what fed he is in/going to be in?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 11, 2007)

fufu said:


> Anybody know what the deal is with Fedor? If he has another fight planned or what fed he is in/going to be in?


 
The latest rumor is that he signed with K-1 but I don't think that's been confirmed yet. His people were up front about the fact that the UFC offered him the most money but they have a problem with him competing in the World Sambo Championships. Hopefully they can get that shit done so we can see him soon.


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> The latest rumor is that he signed with K-1 but I don't think that's been confirmed yet. His people were up front about the fact that the UFC offered him the most money but they have a problem with him competing in the World Sambo Championships. Hopefully they can get that shit done so we can see him soon.



ahhh wtf. 

thanks


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 11, 2007)

I think his brother signed with K1 but doesnt mean Fedor won't sign with UFC. Kinda a waste if he goes to K1


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 12, 2007)

AL Bundy says .... after 15 years training in BJJ with the Gracies.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 12, 2007)

Which brings to mind that we should all share our links.   You need to sign up to view some of these but so what.  Free MMA ... 

MMAplayground has videos (thanks again ReproBro)

ProElite has videos and does the live streaming bit for under cards of the ShoEX fights such as the last one with Shamrock and Baroni.

MMATracker is a torrent site that has most every fight that ever happened in the MMA world.  It's a private tracker so ya gotta know someone with an invite, but worth the effort to get one for.

FCZ ... Fullcontactzone is another torrent site that has most every fight that ever happened in the MMA world plus they index other sports like boxing, nascar, soccer, WWE, and w/e.  Seasier to get an invite too.  I have a few left.  If I know you as not an asshole pm me and I'll send you one.

BODOG has high def downloads of some of there stuff.  

I know I've left out some good sites so cough 'em up fellas.  Where do you get your  MMA buzz on at?


----------



## A Black Guy (Aug 13, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> This 8 year old kid can kick your ass.



That's why you gotta fight them when they're younger.






YouTube Video


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 13, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> That's why you gotta fight them when they're younger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use a tazer just like everyone else.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 13, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Which brings to mind that we should all share our links.   You need to sign up to view some of these but so what.  Free MMA ...



Those are some pretty good sites, I dl most my MMA events from projectw.org or warez-bb.org


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 13, 2007)

*UFC: Today Spike TV, Tomorrow the World*

UFC: Today Spike TV, Tomorrow the World - TVWeek - News



> *UFC: Today Spike TV, Tomorrow the World* *Fast-Growing Sport Sets Sights on New Markets*
> 
> By Chris Pursell
> Ultimate Fighting Championship President Dana White, long dissatisfied with life on the fringe, has now set his sights on the world.
> ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 13, 2007)

Fug me ... a billion?  As in 1,000,000,000?  Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 13, 2007)

Fug me ... a billion?  As in 1,000,000,000?  Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 14, 2007)

Is there an echo in this thread?


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 15, 2007)

Video Prank Call to Dana White - ufc, dana, white, prank, mancow - Dailymotion Share Your Videos

Funny Prank Call to Dana White


----------



## fufu (Aug 16, 2007)

Ah yes.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 16, 2007)

... that commercial looked gay as hell.


----------



## A Black Guy (Aug 16, 2007)

They should have had Kerr in the backround trying to slit his wrists with one.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 17, 2007)

*UFC 74 Media Conference Call Notes*

UFC blog for UFC news, MMA news, UFC rumors, UFC gossip, fighter interviews and event previews and recaps - UFCjunkie.com



> *                          UFC 74 Media Conference Call Notes                     *
> 
> Posted by Sam Caplan                                on August 16, 2007 at 4:11 pm ET
> 
> ...


----------



## fufu (Aug 17, 2007)

As for having the UFC not played live in US and played later saturday night, how about having the damn event in USA.  I wouldn't want to pay for an event that I won't see live. And seeing as USA holds the most cash for the UFC, appease the fans. Plus, from what I saw, European fans are worse than typical American fans(typical American fans suck!).


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 17, 2007)

Whats the big deal if its not live?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> As for having the UFC not played live in US and played later saturday night, how about having the damn event in USA.  I wouldn't want to pay for an event that I won't see live. And seeing as USA holds the most cash for the UFC, appease the fans. Plus, from what I saw, European fans are worse than typical American fans(typical American fans suck!).



It's free on Spike, or you can order it and watch it at 3PM, that's UFC 75 anyway. UFC 74 is live.


----------



## fufu (Aug 17, 2007)

d'oh! I thought that may be the case.


----------



## fufu (Aug 17, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Whats the big deal if its not live?



If I pay money for an event I want to see it as it happens.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Fedor is the guy standing between me and my dream car!*

FIGHTHYPE \\ CONTENT



> *SOKOUDJOU: "FEDOR IS THE GUY STANDING BETWEEN ME AND MY DREAM CAR!"*
> 
> By Editor | August 17, 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for the effort you put into keeping this thread current ReproBro ... great work.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Report: Randleman Arrested in Las Vegas*

Report: Randleman Arrested in Las Vegas



> Report: Randleman Arrested in  Las Vegas                   Options:
> 
> 
> Email Article |
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 17, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Thanks for the effort you put into keeping this thread current ReproBro ... great work.



My pleasure.


----------



## A Black Guy (Aug 17, 2007)

Dan Henderson: Quest for the Belt.  Episode 1






YouTube Video











Mayhem is supposed to be posting a new episode every Friday until the fight.  Episode 2 should come out later today.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 17, 2007)

Date submitted: 17 August 2007
Author: Tom Parkes
--> Rumourmill: Fedor Emelianenko to Sign with Hero's - MMAUniverse.com

Rumors have been flying around the internet that Fedor Emelianenko has signed a contract for five fights with the Hero's organisation in Japan, worth an estimated $5,000,000 ($1,000,000 per fight).

Such a signing is indeed possible for Hero's, which is backed by the mighty K-1 organisation - the Worlds largest Mixed Martial Arts events organisers - yes bigger even than the UFC. K-1 typically get 40,000 - 50,000 live spectators at their largest events in Japan, and their events are screened live on terrestrial television to millions of loyal Japanese fans.

Hero's was introduced in 2005 and has become an immediate success story - already drawing crowds of 10,000 - 15,000 per event (putting it at the same level as the UFC in the USA, who's highest ever live attendance was 17,000, but typically draw 10,000 - 14,000 per event).

There has been a gap in the Japanese market for the past few months, since Pride was taken over by the UFC and all Pride events stopped in Japan. Hero's has been quick to step in and fill this void and is currently signing top International A-Class fighters such as Alistair Overeem, and it seems reasonable to assume that Hero's realise the drawing power of having Fedor on their event and such a move would immediately raise their stake in the International MMA market.

The UFC have previously been in talks with Fedor, but were unable to come to an agreement, for reasons that neither party were overtly eager to disclose. After several months, it seems that maybe a UFC deal is not on the cards.

Nothing has been confirmed by either Hero's or Fedor Emelianenko's management as of yet, but it seems highly likely that this is a rumour which could be very well founded. Keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 17, 2007)

*UFC Inks Wanderlei Silva; Brazilian Legend set for December Return*

UFC® : Ultimate Fighting Championship®



> 08/17/2007
> *UFC Inks Wanderlei Silva; Brazilian Legend set for December Return*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 18, 2007)

*EliteXC Announces Hawaii Co-Promotion*

EliteXC Announces Hawaii Co-Promotion



> HONOLULU, Aug. 16 -- New mixed martial arts heavyweight promoter EliteXC gathered with perennial top Hawaiian promoters -- and long time rivals -- Rumble on the Rock and ICON Sport at the Blaisdell Center Thursday to confirm rumors and officially announce their partnership, which will manifest on a co-promoted event broadcast live from Hawaii on the premium cable channel Showtime.
> 
> "It really is a major step," said Director of Live Events for EliteXC Gary Shaw with ICON promoter T. Jay Thompson seated to his right and ROTR's J.D. Penn on his left.
> 
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Huerta ready for another war @ UFC 74*

*MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More*



> *- ROGER HUERTA READY FOR ANOTHER WAR
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Saturday, August 18, 2007 - by Damon Martin - MMAWeekly.com
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 18, 2007)

They are really hyping Huerta lately. He's good but his level of competition is no where near the top of the lightweight division.

I can't believe their having that punching bag Chris Leben still fight in the UFC


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 19, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> They are really hyping Huerta lately. He's good but his level of competition is no where near the top of the lightweight division.
> 
> I can't believe their having that punching bag Chris Leben still fight in the UFC



Good news is Terry Martin should kick his ass from here to next week. Rowdy little bastard that Martin, Leben has nothing for him.


----------



## fufu (Aug 19, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> They are really hyping Huerta lately. He's good but his level of competition is no where near the top of the lightweight division.
> 
> I can't believe their having that punching bag Chris Leben still fight in the UFC



True story, I want to see him fight some bigger names.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 20, 2007)

*GSP Joins Team Jackson*

Great news for GSP Fans!!
*

Report: Georges St. Pierre an Official Part of Team Jackson                



*


> Posted by UFC Junkie                        on August 20, 2007 at 12:08 pm ET
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm hugely glad he made this move mentally, but in IMHO Jackson is over rated.  GSP needs a top shelf coach like Bas or MILETICH for schooling on his ground game not a mid level trainer like Jackson.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Sherdog's P4P Top Ten List*

Advertising at Sherdog.com



> Fedor Tops Sherdog.com Pound-For-Pound
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fufu (Aug 20, 2007)

I thought that list was pretty accurate, but my friend made a good point about it - Sherk but no Hughes?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> I thought that list was pretty accurate, but my friend made a good point about it - Sherk but no Hughes?



I don't like the list at all really. Where's BJ Penn? He beat Gomi fair and square. How about GSP? He beat Sherk, BJ, and Hughes. Gilbert Melendez is good, but I don't think he belongs on that list at all. I don't know how Sherk got there either. Weird list.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 20, 2007)

> *Crimson Tide: EliteXC parent company posts considerable loss*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will totally suck if they crash and burn.  The UFC needs some kind of competition to keep Dana White in check.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 21, 2007)

> [8/21/2007] Pulver???s WEC Debut on Hold
> 
> The highly-anticipated World Extreme Cagefighting arrival of former UFC lightweight champion Jens Pulver  (21-8-1) has been indefinitely put on hold, sources close to the Miletich champ told Sherdog.com Monday evening, due to a knee injury suffered by the popular fighter last Friday.
> 
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 21, 2007)

Nuff said.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Quest for the Belt: Episode 2*






YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2007)

^ cool, Dan Henderson is the man!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 22, 2007)

MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*- MMAWEEKLY WORLD MMA RANKINGS UPDATED*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> Wednesday, August 22, 2007                    - MMAWeekly World MMA Rankings[/FONT]
> 
> ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 22, 2007)

For MMA weekly to put Franklin ahead of Hendo is fuggin ridiculous.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 22, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> For MMA weekly to put Franklin ahead of Hendo is fuggin ridiculous.



Kang would wipe the floor with him too.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Rampage, Henderson media days*

Sports: FIGHT BLOG: Rampage, Henderson media days | rampage, henderson, training, fight, ufc - OCRegister.com



> Tuesday, August 21, 2007
> *FIGHT BLOG: Rampage, Henderson media days*
> 
> *The two champs prepare for their unification fight at UFC 75 on Sept. 8*
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Dana White: If found guilty, Sherk will be stripped of title*

Dana White: If Found Guilty, Sean Sherk Will Be Stripped of Title -- UFC news at UFCjunkie.com



> *                          Dana White: If Found Guilty, Sean Sherk Will Be Stripped of Title                     *
> 
> Posted by UFC Junkie                                on August 24, 2007 at 2:45 am ET
> 
> ...



Duh?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 24, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Kang would wipe the floor with him too.



It is probably based on the fact that Hendo hasn't fought in that weight class in forever.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 24, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> YouTube Video



Looks like Lil Eric like a motherfucker.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Looks like Lil Eric like a motherfucker.



Who is Lil Eric?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 25, 2007)

Fridays bartender.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Fridays bartender.



Ah yeah, Lil bit.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 25, 2007)

Understanding fight odds in Vegas and why I gamble.  

What the numbers you're about to see mean is if there's a minus sign then the amount following is how much you need to bet to win $100.  

If you see a plus sign then that's how much you *WIN* if you bet $100.  SO on Conzaga you need to bet $130 to win an even $100 meaning you'd walk away from  that bet with a total of $230 
$130 stake + $100 winnings = $230

On Randy it's even money.  

Now is where it gets interesting ... look at GSP vs Kos.  I want GSP to win.  I like GSP and think he will win, but look at those numbers and ... if you're a real MMA fan ... think of how Kos fights.  On GSP I'd need to bet $250 to win $100 ... not worth it.   However with Kos $100 gets me $190  ..... Kos has a serious shot at beating GSP because of his style match-up.  I want GSP to win, but I gotta put my money on Kos.  A $500 bet wins me $950 (plus my $500 stake turning $500 into $1450) and gives me a real mindfuck for the fight "Fucking hit 'em GSP ... get up and take him down Kos you pussy" and so on.  

So then the trick for me to get a real buzz without losing the farm is not to bet sooo much that I'd go bankrupt, yet enough that if I lose it all I eat macaroni -n- cheese for a month. Ohh yeah and I have to spend the money on completely frivolous things. I have a bass boat and like to upgrade it or buy high dollar tackle. The feeling I get as I walk into Cabalas with my winnings and buy the best trolling motor money can buy with my winnings lasts for days.

 Drugs cannot give me the buzz I get in those kinds of fights.  I normally only bet on MMA now ... although a night of Texas hold 'em is still a rare event I treasure but only from my winnings on an MMA event .  

So here are the numbers on the fight tonight.  These numbers will change at fight time ... sometimes drastically.

Aug-25
11:00:00 PM 
GABRIEL GONZAGA -130
RANDY COUTURE - EV      

             Aug-25
10:30:00 PM 
JOSH KOSCHECK +190
GEORGE ST PIERRE -250      

             Aug-25
10:00:00 PM 
KURT PELLEGRINO +220
JOE STEVENSON -300      

             Aug-25
9:00:00 PM     
FRANK MIR     -175
ANTONI HARDONK+135      

             Aug-25
9:00:00 PM
KENDALL GROVE     -250
PATRICK COTE +190      

             Aug-25
9:00:00 PM
ROGER HUERTA     -535
ALBERTO CRANE +285      

             Aug-25
9:00:00 PM
RENATO BABALU SOBRAL     -245
DAVID HEATH +185      

             Aug-25
9:00:00 PM     7015
7016     CLAY GUIDA
MARCUS AURELIO     -135
        +105      

             Aug-25
9:00:00 PM
RYAN JENSEN     +240
THALES LEITES -320


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Understanding fight odds in Vegas and why I gamble.
> 
> What the numbers you're about to see mean is if there's a minus sign then the amount following is how much you need to bet to win $100.
> 
> ...





I put 500 fake bucks on Koscheck over an hour ago over at MMA Playground. Pays more than 3 to 1 if he wins.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 25, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I put 500 fake bucks on Koscheck over an hour ago over at MMA Playground. Pays more than 3 to 1 if he wins.


I have $210 

Everyone here who likes MMA should bet fake money over at MMA Playground just for bragging rights 

***Edit I just changed it to $500 on Randy and $500 on Kos.

Current Bankroll:.....       *  $1000     * 
Total Event Wagers:   * $1000 * 
Available Bankroll:.... *$0 * 
Max Event Profit: .       *+$2254* 
Max Event Loss: .. *-$1000*


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

500 on Koscheck
240 on Gonzaga

Event Profit:         +$2088                   Max Event Loss:         -$740

That's everything I have.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 25, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> 500 on Koscheck
> 240 on Gonzaga
> 
> Event Profit:         +$2088                   Max Event Loss:         -$740
> ...


Lol ... you saved enough to eat burgers if you loose.  I loose I'll be eating mac -n- cheese and panhandling


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Lol ... you saved enough to eat burgers if you loose.  I loose I'll be eating mac -n- cheese and panhandling





At least ya get cash for picking the fights right. If I lose all that money I should end up with say 50-60 bucks at least.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Sanchez on Koscheck loss and leaving Greg Jackson's camp.*

Web Player (play button is to the far left)


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 25, 2007)

WTF?!?!?!? commercials for a fucking movie in a main ppv event totally lacks class.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 25, 2007)

no shit, Koz already looked like he lost when he came to the ring


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 25, 2007)

There will be blood!!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

HO LEEEE SHIT!!!! Here we go to Rd. 3!!!!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ok Fuck Me, Randy Rules!!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 25, 2007)

That was out standing MMA.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

That was some impressive shit. The broken nose was unfortunate but it was inevitable, Randy would have won that in a few rounds either way. Wow.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Pretty good  UFC. I want to see the match that caused all that blood. I heard  Mir looked good


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey Krazyhorse is on Showtime ... right now is the walk out.  He's in a rematch with Joe Boxer


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Man they had a pretty !hardcore! promo for tuf


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 25, 2007)

Which made Dana a total asshole.  He booted two fighters in a big show of how they don't act like they really do in the un-aired video we just saw.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 25, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Which made Dana a total asshole. He booted two fighters in a big show of how they don't act like they really do in the un-aired video we just saw.



Yeah, I'd flip shit if they completely trashed the company house. The 1st one they charged em for breaking stuff, now its just good tv.


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> no shit, Koz already looked like he lost when he came to the ring



I thought the same thing. Looked like Hughes when he lost to GSP. What the fuck is going on.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 25, 2007)

Holyfucking shit, what an incredible fight night.  Not 1 fight was dull.

I think my favorite fight was the Huerta fight.  I am still on the fence on using the telepromptor (sp?) as a tactic for cheap usage.  However, the guy he fought was resentless.  Prolly the most heart Ive ever seen.

Stevensons fight was really the only non-surprise I got for the night.

I was so happy that Kendall lost.  I dont like him.  Fuck him.

But what really surprised me...jesus, were the main cards!  I was screaming when I saw GSP doing...a TAKEDOWN?!    Either way, that fucker was dynamite tonight!  GREAT upset!!!!!

Randy...jesus, what can you say about this guy.  Captain America is the best title.  Hes beaten too many odds to not have the credit he deserves.




ReproMan said:


> That was some impressive shit. The broken nose was unfortunate but it was inevitable, Randy would have won that in a few rounds either way. Wow.



Wheres the MMA playground scorecard you have in your sig?


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2007)

Huerta v. Crane was the funniest fight I have ever seen. The last round was pure comedy. I want to see Huerta fight some real competition already.

Randy was awesome! Pissed they didn't air Guida and Aurelio. 40 fucking dollars! Cut out the damn commercials and you can fit another fight in. Such bullshit.

Stevenson vs. Pellegrino was also a great fight. Great card!!! zomg!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 25, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> no shit, Koz already looked like he lost when he came to the ring



I disagree 100%.

He still looked like the same asshole to me.

Ill bet Diego was beside himself.


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2007)

btw Akira, are you saying GSP beating Kos was an upset?



AKIRA said:


> But what really surprised me...jesus, were the main cards!  I was screaming when I saw GSP doing...a TAKEDOWN?!    Either way, that fucker was dynamite tonight!  GREAT upset!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 25, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Holyfucking shit, what an incredible fight night.  Not 1 fight was dull.
> 
> I think my favorite fight was the Huerta fight.  I am still on the fence on using the telepromptor (sp?) as a tactic for cheap usage.  However, the guy he fought was resentless.  Prolly the most heart Ive ever seen.
> 
> ...



Where I am now 9-0.  All my picks won.  I AM the man


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> Huerta v. Crane was the funniest fight I have ever seen. The last round was pure comedy. I want to see Huerta fight some real competition already.
> 
> Randy was awesome! Pissed they didn't air Guida and Aurelio. 40 fucking dollars! Cut out the damn commercials and you can fit another fight in. Such bullshit.
> 
> Stevenson vs. Pellegrino was also a great fight. Great card!!! zomg!



Yeah!!!! I was the ONLY one laughing through the Huerta fight.  It was a great tactic.  I would be so frustrated if I was him, but fuck it, he used what he had....but was it cheap???

Stevenson was my fav fight until the telepromter showed up in the Huerta fight.


I waited for the preliminary fight to see how the mat got so bloody!!!!!!!!  WHERE WAS IT!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> btw Akira, are you saying GSP beating Kos was an upset?



Upset?  well, unexpected.  I wont go into semantics on the definition of the word* upset*, but based upon its adjective, it still counts.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 25, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Where I am now 9-0.  All my picks won.  I AM the man



How the fuck did you do that?

I wanted Randy, GSP, and Cote to win.

I bet against all of them.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Where I am now 9-0.  All my picks won.  I AM the man



Yeah, nice round.  

I missed Kendall, Koscheck, and Gonzaga.

I thought Kos did an unbelievable job though. He took very little damage and got up in the first round. GSP is amazing though and looked real good. I kinda thought the judges would give Kos that first round and 2 of them did. Had Kos perhaps had 1 takedown in the 3rd, he would have won that fight. Very close on the scorecards.


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah!!!! I was the ONLY one laughing through the Huerta fight.  It was a great tactic.  I would be so frustrated if I was him, but fuck it, he used what he had....but was it cheap???
> 
> Stevenson was my fav fight until the telepromter showed up in the Huerta fight.
> 
> ...



Yeah it was hilarious, Huerta was going 25% the entire fight it seemed. 

I also wanted to see the fight that all the blood came from, wtf. I am guessing it was Guida vs. Aurelio. Guida is a crazy brawler and Aurelio is a top LW Pride fighter.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> Yeah it was hilarious, Huerta was going 25% the entire fight it seemed.
> 
> I also wanted to see the fight that all the blood came from, wtf. I am guessing it was Guida vs. Aurelio. Guida is a crazy brawler and Aurelio is a top LW Pride fighter.



No, that was the first fight of the night and the blood wasn't there for the Leites fight. Must have been Heath vs. Babalu but that wouldn't make sense either...  

I guess it was there... Hmmm.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I'll get to see all the undercard bouts tomorrow.


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2007)

Whatever it came from, I'm pissed I didn't get to see 3 fights. 40 dollars. 40 dollars. 40 dollars.40 FUCKING DOLLARS!


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I'll get to see all the undercard bouts tomorrow.



Where is that?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> Yeah it was hilarious, Huerta was going 25% the entire fight it seemed.



Speaking of that, did it seem like Stevenson wasn't going 100% in the first round either? Seemed like he could overpower Kurt anytime he wanted, but didn't. I know he was going for the guillotine but it seemed weird to me...


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> Where is that?



I'm a member of the video club on UFC in demand. I ordered the fights last time and for 30 bucks more you get a 6 month subscription. I figured with all the fights coming up I'd get a few PPV's worth of undercard bouts in the next few months. Can't wait to see Guida fight..


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Speaking of that, did it seem like Stevenson wasn't going 100% in the first round either? Seemed like he could overpower Kurt anytime he wanted, but didn't. I know he was going for the guillotine but it seemed weird to me...



I dont remember thinking that. I did miss a minute or two of the first round though when the cable when out due to lightning.


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I'm a member of the video club on UFC in demand. I ordered the fights last time and for 30 bucks more you get a 6 month subscription. I figured with all the fights coming up I'd get a few PPV's worth of undercard bouts in the next few months. Can't wait to see Guida fight..



Is that 30 dollars for all total PPV's in the next six months?! Or just the undercard fights tha you don't get to see?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> Is that 30 dollars for all total PPV's in the next six months?! Or just the undercard fights tha you don't get to see?




I paid 69.95 for UFC 73 and I get all the undercard fights and all the old fights I wanna watch for the next 6 months.

They have over 200 fights in the database and they add new ones every other week.


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2007)

oh, cool.

lawl, did anyone else hear Mike Goldberg commentating about Gonzaga's broken nose. Something to this nature -

Here it is Joe! This is the punch, look! Gonzaga's nose exploded! 

It wasn't even the damn impact that broke his nose either. Mike is an asshat commentator.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 25, 2007)

Thats a decent deal for the timeline.  Actually, its a great deal.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> oh, cool.
> 
> lawl, did anyone else hear Mike Goldberg commentating about Gonzaga's broken nose. Something to this nature -
> 
> ...



Yeah,...I heard some other shit tonight out of his mouth that was laughable.  Someoen else might mention the comments..


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

OMG, I went to my buddy's house (Vern) and his girlfriend's brother first tried to tell me that MMA was illegal in Florida then went on to tell me 20 more ludicrous facts about MMA. I wanted to strangle him. He was the least informed person I have ever been in contact with and he insisted he knew what he was talking about.


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> OMG, I went to my buddy's house (Vern) and his girlfriend's brother first tried to tell me that MMA was illegal in Florida then went on to tell me 20 more ludicrous facts about MMA. I wanted to strangle him. He was the least informed person I have ever been in contact with and he insisted he knew what he was talking about.



lol, I also encounter people like this.

It's like the same deal as high reps get you cut and low reps get you bulky, protein makes you fat, creatine is a hormone.

Btw, can you believe three more events in Sept? Rampage vs. Jackson, w00t. Shogun in the UFC for the first time.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> lol, I also encounter people like this.
> 
> It's like the same deal as high reps get you cut and low reps get you bulky, protein makes you fat, creatine is a hormone.
> 
> Btw, can you believe three more events in Sept? Rampage vs. Jackson, w00t. Shogun in the UFC for the first time.



Yeah, it's pretty crazy. The show starts on the night of the Fight Night too. Tons of UFC this coming month.


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2007)

w00t

7/9 on my picks...I knew I was taking a risk picking Kos ftw. Not bad though


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> w00t
> 
> 7/9 on my picks...I knew I was taking a risk picking Kos ftw. Not bad though


At MMA Playground?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I went 6/9.  From what I've read it was Heath bleeding all over the place.

Edit** It was in fact David Heath bleeding all over the place.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Stevenson's jaw is broken.


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> At MMA Playground?



Yes.


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Stevenson's jaw is broken.



holy crap! Where are you finding this out?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> holy crap! Where are you finding this out?



Sherdog Beatdown Radio - ONLINE


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Sherdog Beatdown Radio - ONLINE



haha, listening to it as we speak(er, post).

I tuned in too late I guess.

check this out, I find it kind of funny.

Augsburg College - Athletics


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Wow.



whoaaaaaaa


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 26, 2007)

fufu said:


> Yes.


Excuse me for being a dumbass but what's your s/n?


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Excuse me for being a dumbass but what's your s/n?



"fufu"!


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 26, 2007)

guess babalu got some of his purse lost for that fight.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 26, 2007)

Team Canada


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 26, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Team Canada


Your boys did do a good job tonight.  Maybe someday there'll even be a Canadian champ!!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 26, 2007)

Maybe one day they will have an event up here.

MMA has been huge up here for a long time.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 26, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Maybe one day they will have an event up here.
> 
> MMA has been huge up here for a long time.


Are there any Canadian franchises?  There are smaller ones in Europe, Russia, South America, and the UK that have produced top fighters.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 26, 2007)

All sort of underground events up here.

Organizations like TKO and ECC


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> guess babalu got some of his purse lost for that fight.



I read he held his submission too long on purpose and they fined him 25k for "excessive rudeness". I heard Heath came into the fight with a shirt with Sobral's mugshot on the front. Disrespect from both men. I don't feel that bad for Heath though, even though there is no excuse for what Sobral did.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 26, 2007)

fufu said:


> "fufu"!






You in a fight camp?



fufu said:


> I read he held his submission too long on purpose and they fined him 25k for "excessive rudeness". I heard Heath came into the fight with a shirt with Sobral's mugshot on the front. Disrespect from both men. I don't feel that bad for Heath though, even though there is no excuse for what Sobral did.



Daaaam. No wonder Babalu was so fired up, that's mad disrespect. Can't wait to see that one.


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2007)

Nope, no fight camp.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 26, 2007)

fufu said:


> Nope, no fight camp.



I sent you an invite. BC is in it, and A Black Guy is DeadMorgan.


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I sent you an invite. BC is in it, and A Black Guy is DeadMorgan.



w00t, I am groupified. Thanks

My overall score kind of sucks because I didn't take it that serious before. This season I'm doing ok though.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 26, 2007)

Haha

Rogan during the Heath vs. Babalu fight: "Wow, that's ridiculous... If you saw that in a horror movie you'd say "wow, that's too much blood""

Babalu held on to the choke for about 3 seconds after Mazzagati tried to pull him off, just long enough to put Heath to sleep. BJ Penn held on to Pulver longer actually but Babalu looked Mazzagati right in the eyes and waited till Heath went nighty night. I liked it. 

Josh Barnett was Babalu's cornerman, I hope Dana signs him!!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 26, 2007)

God dammit, where is the blood bath fight?!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 26, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> God dammit, where is the blood bath fight?!



I've got a subscription to UFC on demand, you get all the undercard bouts the day after the PPV.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 26, 2007)

Downloading the unaired prelims now.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 26, 2007)

Heeeey .... welcome to the camp fufucious


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm still impressed with Koscheck. He really showed a ton of improvement in his game. No panic set in while he was on the bottom, survived 2 Kimura attempts and basically came out unscathed, more than Hughes, Trigg and Sherk can say that's for sure. Kos truly deserves to be mentioned amongst the top fighters in the WW division.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 26, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Downloading the unaired prelims now.



Nice! 

I thought Mir looked awesome. He looked quick, responsive, and strong. BJJ is top notch as it once appeared to be. I'm excited for him. Could prove to once again be a player in a confusing/crowded HW division.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 26, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Haha
> 
> Rogan during the Heath vs. Babalu fight: "Wow, that's ridiculous... If you saw that in a horror movie you'd say "wow, that's too much blood""
> 
> ...


I just watched that.  Mazzagati shoulda DQ'd his ass.
 ______________________________________________________________


* Why Barnett hates Dana, Zuffa, and the UFC*:
*The Rest of the story.
*​ 



> Source​
> ______________________________________________________________
> 
> *Vacant UFC Title
> ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 26, 2007)

WTF?!?!?  How could ANY judge call the Guida fight in favor of Maximus?  A split my ass ... Guida owned all three rounds yet one of the judges gave it too Maximus.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 26, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> WTF?!?!?  How could ANY judge call the Guida fight in favor of Maximus?  A split my ass ... Guida owned all three rounds yet one of the judges gave it too Maximus.



Obviously a boxing lover. To Aurelio's credit, had that been an amateur boxing match he would have easily won the first round on points, those jabs were pinpoint, but Guida clearly did the most damage. That's a big win for Guida considering Aurelio's resume.


----------



## A Black Guy (Aug 26, 2007)

Just finished watching ShoXC from over the weekend.  Jesus Christ, if you complain about Goldberg, wait until you have to listen through one of these productions.  

Quadros irks me.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 26, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Just finished watching ShoXC from over the weekend.  Jesus Christ, if you complain about Goldberg, wait until you have to listen through one of these productions.
> 
> Quadros irks me.



You Tivo it?


----------



## A Black Guy (Aug 26, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> You Tivo it?



Yeah...but I deleted it.  Lemmie see if I can grab another showing.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 26, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Just finished watching ShoXC from over the weekend.  Jesus Christ, if you complain about Goldberg, wait until you have to listen through one of these productions.
> 
> Quadros irks me.



He did good with Bas in Pride events.

In an unrelated clip Mirco talks to an announcer..





YouTube Video


----------



## A Black Guy (Aug 26, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> He did good with Bas in Pride events.



I think I like Bas and Mauro Ranallo better.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 26, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> He did good with Bas in Pride events.
> 
> In an unrelated clip Mirco talks to an announcer..
> 
> ...





That was freaking awesome. The announcer was holding up pretty well considering the circumstances.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 26, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> I think I like Bas and Mauro Ranallo better.


Bas would make anyone look good though.  He sets people up well, then covers the screw ups with his comedy.
Another Cro-cop clip





YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Heeeey .... welcome to the camp fufucious



ty, where did you dl the prelim fights?


----------



## A Black Guy (Aug 26, 2007)

If you keep checking Dailymotion they are popping back up as soon as old links die.

Just caught the Babalu fight.  If you're quick you can catch it too.
Video Renato Babalu Sobral vs David Heath UFC 74 - UFC, 74, Renato, Babalu, tyson - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> If you keep checking Dailymotion they are popping back up as soon as old links die.
> 
> Just caught the Babalu fight.  If you're quick you can catch it too.
> Video Renato Babalu Sobral vs David Heath UFC 74 - UFC, 74, Renato, Babalu, tyson - Dailymotion Share Your Videos



awesome, thanks.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 26, 2007)

fufu said:


> ty, where did you dl the prelim fights?


Torrent at fcz.  Need an invite?


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Torrent at fcz.  Need an invite?



Nah, you already sent me one before. I always forget the name of that site.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 26, 2007)

fufu said:


> Nah, you already sent me one before. I always forget the name of that site.


It was a lil dig at ya fufu.  I knew I sent you one and wondered why you didn't already have the prelims downloaded.   The torrent is in good resolution compared to the quality of the online stuff, and the download takes all of about 12 minutes.  Nowadays they come in avi format mostly so you just click and watch.


----------



## fufu (Aug 27, 2007)

It's good shit.

Babalu destroyed Heath. I think Babalu landed more shots from guard than Heath did from on top. That was a sick submission as well. Heath will remember not to spit on Babalu in the future.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 27, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> He did good with Bas in Pride events.
> 
> In an unrelated clip Mirco talks to an announcer..
> 
> ...



Damn that was hard to watch.


----------



## A Black Guy (Aug 27, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> You Tivo it?



It's Tivo'ing again tonight at 8.  Lemmie know if you want to watch it.


----------



## OddGirl (Aug 27, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> It's Tivo'ing again tonight at 8.  Lemmie know if you want to watch it.



It won't be going on that Tivo if it means I'll be missing shows!


----------



## A Black Guy (Aug 27, 2007)

OddGirl said:


> It won't be going on that Tivo if it means I'll be missing shows!



Talking about ShoEXC, not UFC.

Go back to Open Chat where you belong.


----------



## OddGirl (Aug 27, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Talking about ShoEXC, not UFC.
> 
> Go back to Open Chat where you belong.



All I saw was Tivo and realizing I have the superior TV and Tivo I figured it was going on mine.  I sowwy.  You suck.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 27, 2007)

Can you guys argue somewhere other than my MMA Thread? Thanks.


----------



## Pedigree (Aug 27, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I'm still impressed with Koscheck. He really showed a ton of improvement in his game. No panic set in while he was on the bottom, survived 2 Kimura attempts and basically came out unscathed, more than Hughes, Trigg and Sherk can say that's for sure. Kos truly deserves to be mentioned amongst the top fighters in the WW division.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 27, 2007)

Pedigree said:


>



I take it you're amongst the Kos haters that think he doesn't even belong in the top 10?


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 27, 2007)

The following are the fight purses to participants on the UFC 74 "Respect" PPV card.

-Randy Couture ($250,000) def. Gabriel Gonzaga ($45,000)
-Georges St. Pierre ($140,000) def. Josh Koscheck ($10,000)
-Roger Huerta ($34,000) def. Alberto Crane ($4,000)
-Joe Stevenson ($32,000) def. Kurt Pellegrino ($8,000)
-Patrick Cote ($24,000) def. Kendall Grove ($12,000)
-Renato "Babalu" Sobral ($50,000) def. David Heath ($6,000)
-Frank Mir ($72,000) def. Antoni Hardonk ($8,000)
-Thales Leites ($18,000) def. Ryan Jensen ($4,000)
-Clay Guida ($14,000) def. Marcus Aurelio ($30,000)

Total fighter pay outs: $761,000

http://www.mmanews.com/ufc/UFC-74-Pa...-The-Card.html


Kos got the shaft!


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 27, 2007)

I guess reports are saying Couture fought with a broken arm after blocking a leg kick.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 27, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> If you keep checking Dailymotion they are popping back up as soon as old links die.
> 
> Just caught the Babalu fight.  If you're quick you can catch it too.
> Video Renato Babalu Sobral vs David Heath UFC 74 - UFC, 74, Renato, Babalu, tyson - Dailymotion Share Your Videos



Still works today.  I wanted to see the intros people are speaking of.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 27, 2007)

Randy Couture ??? $250,000
Gabriel Gonzaga ??? $45,000
*Randy Couture defeated Gabriel Gonzaga via technical knockout(strikes) in round three*

 Georges St. Pierre ??? $140,000 ($70,000 to show, $70,000 to win)
Josh Koscheck ??? $10,000
*Georges St. Pierre defeated Josh Koscheck via unanimous decision*

 Roger Huerta ??? $34,000 ($17,000 to show, $17,000 to win)
Alberto Crane ??? $4,000
*Roger Huerta defeated Alberto Crane via technical knockout (strikes) in round three*

 Joe Stevenson ??? $32,000 ($16,000 to show, $16,000 to win)
Kurt Pellegrino ??? $8,000
*Joe Stevenson defeated Kurt Pellegrino via unanimous decision*

 Patrick Cote ??? $24,000 ($12,000 to show, $12,000 to win)
Kendall Grove ??? $12,000
*Patrick Cote defeated Kendall Grove via technical knockout (strikes) in round one*

 Renato ???Babalu??? Sobral ??? $50,000* ($25,000 to show, $25,000 to win)
David Heath ??? $6,000
*Renato ???Babalu??? Sobral defeated David Heath via submission (anaconda choke) in round two*

 Frank Mir ??? $66,000 ($36,000 to show, $30,000 to win)
Antoni Hardonk ??? $8,000
*Frank Mir defeated Antoni Hardonk via submission (kimura) in round one*

 Thales Leites ??? $18,000 ($9,000 to show, $9,000 to win)
Ryan Jensen ??? $4,000
*Thales Leites defeated Ryan Jensen via submission (armbar) in round one*

 Clay Guida ??? $14,000 ($7,000 to show, $7,000 to win)
Marcus Aurelio ??? $30,000
*Clay Guida defeated Marcus Aurelio via split decision*

 Keep in mind the salaries listed above do not include signing bonuses, sponsorships, pay-per-view percentages and other unofficial payments.
 In addition, UFC President Dana White has mentioned that all fighter bonuses for ???Submission of the Night,??? ???Fight of the Night,??? and others are being withheld until drug tests come back from the NSAC.
 The total fighter payroll for the UFC 74 was $761,000.

http://www.mmanews.com/ufc/UFC-74-Pa...-The-Card.html




> Kos got the shaft!


Lol ... Kos got what he was worth.  If Kos had won he'd have made $70,000 more for a total of $80,000.

_______________________________________________________________



> *Couture breaks arm in UFC 74 win over Gonzaga*
> 
> Gabriel Gonzaga???s nose was not the only thing that got broken during the heavyweight championship bout this weekend at UFC 74: ???Respect.???
> Division titleholder Randy Couture sustained a ???nightstick fracture??? of his left forearm when blocking a ???Napao??? high kick, according to FightNetwork.com.
> ...


Randy beat Gonzaga while fighting with a broken arm.  Now that's imressive ...


----------



## Pedigree (Aug 27, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I take it you're amongst the Kos haters that think he doesn't even belong in the top 10?



Truthfully - I picked Koscheck to win that fight! In my mind, Kos comes out, takes GSP down right away and sucks the life out of GSP by dominating him on the ground. I was completely shocked when Georgie took Kos down early and dominated him! It was an impressive win for GSP, but I have a hard time finding anything impressive about a " 4-time D-1 Collegiate All-American Wrestler" being taken down at will and pounded on for 15 minutes. He could be in the top ten, but if he is, there is a huge gap between # 1-2 and #10.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 27, 2007)

That's fucked up ... lol.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 27, 2007)

Pedigree said:


> Truthfully - I picked Koscheck to win that fight! In my mind, Kos comes out, takes GSP down right away and sucks the life out of GSP by dominating him on the ground. I was completely shocked when Georgie took Kos down early and dominated him! It was an impressive win for GSP, but I have a hard time finding anything impressive about a " 4-time D-1 Collegiate All-American Wrestler" being taken down at will and pounded on for 15 minutes. He could be in the top ten, but if he is, there is a huge gap between # 1-2 and #10.



There is a huge gap between 1-2 unfortunately. 

I look at it this way. A few months ago (before he was embarrassed by Serra) GSP was without a doubt the top 170lb'er and considered by many to be the one of the best if not the best P4P fighter in the world. Best P4P fighter in the world is a serious moniker. Prior to GSP being the best @ 170, it was Matt Hughes. 

Matt Hughes was the most dominant champion any organization had ever seen, amongst the best P4P fighters in the world and GSP not only beat him, he destroyed him. Hughes looked like it was his 3rd professional fight, total domination. 

Same with Sherk, comes from a serious wrestling pedigree and GSP not only beat him at his own game but demolished him and stopped Sherk for the first and only time in his career. Prior to that Sherk had lost one time in his career, you guessed it, a decision loss to Matt Hughes. 

Another wrestler Frank Trigg, completely dominated by GSP in every fashion and choked out like a newb. 

Koscheck did better than all of these guys, he avoided damage on the ground, successfully defended a wicked Kimura attempt and even reversed and took down GSP in the first round which I don't remember ever happening. All by a guy who is a relative newcomer to MMA and relies heavily on pure athleticism and wrestling skill. So yeah, you could say I was defintely impressed with the Koscheck I saw the other night. 

I picked Kos to win too, but I expected him to land one of those crazy overhead rights he was throwing. I also expected him to shoot first but GSP is the man. Hats off to the best WW in the world, Georges St. Pierre.


----------



## A Black Guy (Aug 27, 2007)

Randy's arm being broken:


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 27, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Randy's arm being broken:


Any one say at what point in the fight this happened?  Zag's nose is already a mess in that shot so we know it's not at the beginning of the fight.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 27, 2007)

I think it was the begining of round 3 like 10 seconds in


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 27, 2007)

Pedigree said:


> Truthfully - I picked Koscheck to win that fight! In my mind, Kos comes out, takes GSP down right away and sucks the life out of GSP by dominating him on the ground. *I was completely shocked when Georgie took Kos down early and dominated him!* It was an impressive win for GSP, but I have a hard time finding anything impressive about a " 4-time D-1 Collegiate All-American Wrestler" being taken down at will and pounded on for 15 minutes. He could be in the top ten, but if he is, there is a huge gap between # 1-2 and #10.



Agreed.

However, I was screaming at Hooters about how stupid he was for doing it.  I thought for sure Kos would handle him despite being taken down, but it never came, even when he reversed.  Then what does GSP do?  He takes him down again.  I dont mind that he couldnt get a Kimura on a heavily credited wrestler.

Certainly wasnt the same GSP with Serra, no sir.



Where is that fight of GSP vs. Sherk?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 27, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> That's fucked up ... lol.



I love the ending when the ref just sits back like, "man, what the fuck was that about."


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 27, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> I think it was the begining of round 3 like 10 seconds in



Yeah, I just rewatched it, it was the first kick of the 3rd round. He even grabs his a few times in the following seconds to check out what's hurting.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 27, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Yeah, I just rewatched it, it was the first kick of the 3rd round. He even grabs his a few times in the following seconds to check out what's hurting.


I agree with you that was when it happened, but then he keeps throwing hard lefts.  Wow.


----------



## A Black Guy (Aug 27, 2007)

I  Krazy Horse, even in defeat.

http://krazyhorse.proelite.com/1417


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 27, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I agree with you that was when it happened, but then he keeps throwing hard lefts.  Wow.



Yeah, Randy is an animal. I'll never bet against him again. 

All he has left IMO is Fedor. That's all I want to see.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 27, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Yeah, Randy is an animal. I'll never bet against him again.
> 
> All he has left IMO is Fedor. That's all I want to see.


He won't get there IMHO.  I love the guy but Mir is back, not to mention the the ton of quality HW fighters coming in from the now dead PRIDE.

Dana has to pick Randy's next few fights very carefully to ride this wave to the bank.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 27, 2007)

Mir shmeer, he's never fought anyone really. Even at the height of his career he was getting tossed around by Big Tim until he snapped his arm. He got roughed up by Ian Freeman of all people. Pete Williams? Tank Abbott? I'll be more impressed when he submits someone other than a former kickboxing champ. 

Randy stacks up well against everyone really, I'd be worried about Nog catching him in something but Randy's cardio is off the charts these days. I like his chances still.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 27, 2007)

Meh ... Mir is just an example.  I wouldn't bet on him vs Randy.  I'm already on record for Randy as favored vs Fedor so obviously I rate him highly, but I still remember the Randy of old.


----------



## fufu (Aug 27, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> That's fucked up ... lol.



Mazz is a fucking ref, he should have been grabbing Babalus arm or something.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 28, 2007)

Knuckle Down: UFC 74 in the Books



> Knuckle Down: UFC 74 in the Books
> 
> August 28, 2007
> by Mike Fridley (Mike@sherdog.com)
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 28, 2007)

*Shogun's Quest*

UFC® : Ultimate Fighting Championship®



> 08/27/2007
> *Shogun???s Quest - Conquer the UFC Light Heavyweight Division*
> 
> By Thomas Gerbasi
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 28, 2007)

*Dan Henderson: Quest for the belt Part 3*






YouTube Video


----------



## Pedigree (Aug 28, 2007)

Did anyone else notice the smile Randy had on his face on his walk to the cage...the winks he was giving out? It was obvious he knew something that nobody else in the arena did. He is the master strategist and executes his plans to perfection.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 28, 2007)

The following is from Josh Barnett's MySpace blog:

 


> *August 28, 2007 - Tuesday
> 
> UFC Heavyweight title? Not in my eyes.
> 
> ...


Make it happen Dana!!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 28, 2007)

*Lesnar to sign with UFC!*

Boxing - Boxing News - Boxing Coverage



> *The next big thing                                    to enter the UFC*
> 
> Former WWE champion Brock                                    Lesnar, known to wrestling fans as ???The                                    Next Big Thing???, followed through on his                                    promise to attend UFC 74. Lesnar said that he                                    wanted to see the UFC Heavyweight Championhttp://15rounds.com/boxing/News/2007/08/fallout-82607.php#,                                    Randy Couture, up close and person, but that                                    was not the only reason Lesnar was in attendance.
> 
> ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Boxing - Boxing News - Boxing Coverage


I don't know why but when ever I read Dana White I hear the words in Lex Luthor's voice.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 28, 2007)

Thats actually a good comparison.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 28, 2007)

*Stevenson has broken nose, not broken jaw*

MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*- STEVENSON HAS BROKEN NOSE; NOT BROKEN JAW*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tuesday, August 28, 2007                    - by Damon Martin - MMAWeekly.com[/FONT]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Rampage training for Henderson*






YouTube Video


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 29, 2007)

Seems pretty modest.  Thats not his meal ticket.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Matt Hughes to leave Miletich?!?*

Five Ounces of Pain | Matt Hughes to start new gym in St. Louis




> *       Matt Hughes to start new gym in St. Louis      *
> 
> August 29, 2007       By: Sam Caplan              Category: Robbie Lawler,  Jens Pulver,  Matt Hughes
> 
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 30, 2007)

*D-Day for Fedor?*

Advertising at Sherdog.com



> D-Day Coming for Fedor?
> 
> Thursday, August 30, 2007
> by Josh Gross (joshg@sherdog.com)
> ...


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> YouTube Video



"Dan Henderson is unpredictable, he don't even know what he's gonna do."


----------



## fufu (Aug 31, 2007)

Ok, time for UFC 75 picks!

Henderson vs Rampage - Henderson ftw 
Cheick Kongo vs Mirko Fillopivic - Cro Cop ftw 


aaaanddd that is all I care to pick.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm so torn on the Hendo vs. Rampage fight it's ridiculous. I want Henderson to win, but I think Rampage is much better for the sport in general. He's a great pr guy. Everything that comes out of his mouth is hilarious and on top of that his game has really improved over the last year. I see this being a 4-5 round war. I still don't know, but as of right now I've got Rampage/Unanimous decision.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm still in the Hendo camp.  One of the things that earns him my respect is that he fights at or above his weight class not below it like Jackson.  

I really just plain like who he is as a person almost as much as I respect his MMA accomplishments.  Hendo has never been ko'd or tko'd including a thorough waxing he handed out in the unanimous decision win over Gilbert Yvel ... a guy with 27 (T)KOs (87.10%) out of 31 MMA wins.

This will be one of the hardest fights to call in a long time.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 31, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I really just plain like who he is as a person almost as much as I respect his MMA accomplishments.






BoneCrusher said:


> This will be one of the hardest fights to call in a long time.



Agreed and agreed.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 31, 2007)

UFC news, MMA news, UFC rumors, UFC gossip, fighter interviews and event previews and recaps - UFCjunkie.com




> *                          An Interview With Terry Martin ??? A UFCjunkie.com Exclusive                     *
> 
> Posted by UFC Junkie                                on August 30, 2007 at 8:22 pm ET
> 
> ...


This guy seems to be pretty hated amongst fight fans, but I like him a lot. Gotta respect someone that fights professionally and still finds time to pursue his Ph.D. He's a shit talker, but seems to be making some noise @ 185, a guy that could probably make 170 if he wanted to.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Couture may headline SuperBowl Weekend card.*

Randy Couture May Headline SuperBowl Weekend Card; If Signed, ???Fedor??? a Possible Opponent -- UFC news at UFCjunkie.com



> *                          Randy Couture May Headline SuperBowl Weekend Card; If Signed, ???Fedor??? a Possible Opponent                     *
> 
> Posted by UFC Junkie                                on August 30, 2007 at 4:20 pm ET
> 
> ...


----------



## A Black Guy (Aug 31, 2007)

So yesterday Dana shitcanned Babalu, told Barnett that he can go fuck himself, and won't sign Denis Kang because he doesn't think he's top tier.

 

I'm starting to not like the UFC being the bully on the block.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> So yesterday Dana shitcanned Babalu, told Barnett that he can go fuck himself, and won't sign Denis Kang because he doesn't think he's top tier.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to not like the UFC being the bully on the block.



links?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 31, 2007)

*"Babalu" cut from UFC*

Renato ???Babalu??? Sobral Cut From UFC Contract -- UFC news at UFCjunkie.com



> *                      Renato ???Babalu??? Sobral Cut From UFC Contract                 *
> 
> Posted by UFC Junkie                        on August 30, 2007 at 2:20 pm ET
> 
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Barnett challenges Zuffa, White responds*

MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*- BARNETT CHALLENGES ZUFFA, WHITE RESPONDS*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Thursday, August 30, 2007                    - by Jeff Cain - MMAWeekly.com[/FONT]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## A Black Guy (Aug 31, 2007)

On Babalu:


> Renato ???Babalu??? Sobral has been released from his UFC contract after his behavior in the recent fight with David Heath as confirmed by UFC president Dana White during a media conference call earlier today.


MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More

On Barnett:


> When contacted for comment, UFC president Dana White responded, "Nobody gives a sh*t about Josh Barnett, especially me."


MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More

On Kang:


> -Dana says Shogun is a contender for the title right now. Says they have "everyone" from Pride. When asked about Denis Kang, Dana says Denis isn't one of the big stars from Pride.


MMANEWS.COM | Tons More News & Notes From UFC 75 Conference Call


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 31, 2007)

Word on the street is Fedor is gonna sign with UFC 4 fights 2 million a fight.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 31, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> Word on the street is Fedor is gonna sign with UFC 4 fights 2 million a fight.



Anything, please get Fedor in the UFC.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 31, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Anything, please get Fedor in the UFC.



I don't think he is gonna be as dominate as everyone thinks , with steroid testing policies, elbows with his babyskin, and the cage instead of a ring, Its gonna be a  tuff transition.  I would  like to see Barnett  more, but with all the stuff he has said lately I doubt we will see him.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 31, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> I don't think he is gonna be as dominate as everyone thinks



I don't think so either. All the more reason to see him in the UFC.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 31, 2007)

http://www.mmanews.com/ufc/Rumor-Kil...ven-Close.html


 "I didn???t hear the show but I???ve read in several places that Tagg Radio reported today that the show heard from a reliable source in Fedor Emelianenko???s camp that he???s been offered a four fight deal worth $2 million per bout that would also allow him to fight in Russia. The reports I am reading suggests that Fedor is close to accepting.

 If that story is in fact being reported I can tell you that a reliable source I spoke to from the UFC left me with a completely different impression of Thursday???s meeting. I did not ask the source specifically about Tagg Radio???s report and simply asked about how the meeting on Thursday went. The answer was not good and no indication was given that a deal was even close to being agreed to."


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2007)

Thats laughable.. he is the best fighter for a reason, and PRIDE was more hardcore than ufc.  Headstomps, knee while on the mat, kicking in the face etc.  He will definately have to adjust, but IMO he will claim the belt with ease.


----------



## fufu (Sep 1, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> On Babalu:
> 
> MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More
> 
> ...



Hah, everyone from Pride. There are alot of great LW's he has not picked up yet - Joachim Hansen and Takanori Gomi to name a couple.


----------



## fufu (Sep 1, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Thats laughable.. he is the best fighter for a reason, and PRIDE was more hardcore than ufc.  Headstomps, knee while on the mat, kicking in the face etc.  He will definately have to adjust, but IMO he will claim the belt with ease.



I don't think Pride was more "hardcore", althought I enjoyed watching Pride cards rather than UFC.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 1, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Thats laughable.. he is the best fighter for a reason, and PRIDE was more hardcore than ufc.  Headstomps, knee while on the mat, kicking in the face etc.  He will definately have to adjust, but IMO he will claim the belt with ease.



Headstomps and kicks to the face were few and far between in the heavyweight division.  

Elbows are far more likely to actually occur in a fight.

Most of Pride's ground fighting was a matter of squirming around in the guard until you caught an arm.  You couldn't really inflict damage from the guard because you had to raise up to throw punches.  And against someone as sweaty and slippery as Fedor, that usually meant him sweeping and reversing position.

Likewise, Fedor could have dropped elbows on many occasions instead of having to out-muscle people into giving up an arm to a kimura.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 1, 2007)

UFC President Dana White confirmed that the fighter has been cut from his contract after initially refusing to break a chokehold on opponent David Heath and then *admitting it during a post-fight interview*. Sobral told the sold-out crowd in the Mandalay Bay Events Center that he wanted to ???teach (Heath) a lesson??? for disrespecting him during the previous day???s weigh-ins.

Vids?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 2, 2007)

> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]* BABALU ISSUES STATEMENT FOLLOWING NSAC HEARING*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Saturday, September 01, 2007                    - by MMAWeekly.com[/FONT]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 2, 2007)

Art Of War 3 was a kick ass event.  Torrent on ISOHUNT

Jason Maxwell vs Thomas Schulte 
Anthony Njokuani vs Keyon Mike Jackson 
Lana Stefanac vs Franita Gathings  
James Stelly vs Luis Arthur Cane  
Alex Andrade vs Fabiano capoani  
Hector Munoz vs Cristiano Marcello 
Ron Waterman vs Mario Rinaldi  
Keith Wisniewski vs Carlo Prater 
Jeremy Horn vs Jorge Santiago 
Jeff Monson vs Pedro Rizzo


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

My take on Fedor from another forum:



			
				FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Yes Mark Hunt had the mount for a brief moment, had side control for a majority of the first round, he even secured an Americana for a moment and he's a kickboxer. Someone with the skills, size and strength/speed combination of Gonzaga has a very real chance of beating Fedor. Especially as easily as Fedor cuts and elbows being in play.
> 
> When Coleman fought Fedor the 2nd time, really the only defense Fedor had against his takedown was draping his elbow over the top rope. When Coleman had him in the center of the ring, he got the takedown and this was without his beloved wrestling shoes on.
> 
> ...



Fedor does some amazing things, but nothing that can't be game planed for.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Houston Alexander Interview*

Too long to cut and paste:

Houston Alexander UFC 75 Interview ??? A UFCjunkie.com Exclusive


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Bad link bro.  Opens to the main IM forum index.



Fawk, and I can't edit it already.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Houston Alexander Interview*

Too long to cut and paste:

Houston Alexander UFC 75 Interview ??? A UFCjunkie.com Exclusive -- UFC news at UFCjunkie.com


(let's pretend that other post didn't happen  )


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Art Of War 3 was a kick ass event.  Torrent on ISOHUNT
> 
> Jason Maxwell vs Thomas Schulte
> Anthony Njokuani vs Keyon Mike Jackson
> ...



I saw the Monson vs. Rizzo fight. I was pretty shocked.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 2, 2007)

Rinaldi did pretty well early against Waterman...for a small-time local guy.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2007)

Ron Waterman is a pretty nice guy. Anyone got a link to the horn fight?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 2, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I saw the Monson vs. Rizzo fight. I was pretty shocked.


Anytime there are teeth found on the cage floor you know it was a good battle.  The ref should have let that fight go a little longer IMHO, but the loser didn't complain so w/e.  Still a good battle.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2007)

: 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *BobSappFan* 
_It's true, Fedor has signed a UFC contract. He will be making 1.8 million per fight and is locked in for 4 fights at this point. He is being allowed to compete in sambo competitions, but the Russian co-promotion with UFC is not happening. Fedor's management was upset about that, but Fedor himself insisted on the contract anyway because he wanted to fight where they had the biggest concentration of the best of MMA HW's.

I am not even going to bother posting this to Sherdog, I was flamed way too much last time I broke news and didn't appreciate it. I'm sure this will make it there soon though. The official announcement will be made right before the main event of UFC 75._


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2007)

He told about the ufc buying pride before anyone  so we will see if this is for real


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 4, 2007)

*Dan Henderson - Quest for the Belt Episode 4*






YouTube Video


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 8, 2007)

Rampage
Bisping
Kongo
Davis
Sakara


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 8, 2007)

Hendo 
Bisping
Cro Cop
 Sakara
Silva 
Liaudin


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 8, 2007)

I aint gonna spoil anything but Im pissed about the Crocop/Kongo fight


----------



## fufu (Sep 8, 2007)

That decision going to Bispin was bullSHIT.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> That decision going to Bispin was bullSHIT.


I agree completely.  He got pounded and made like one real contact power punch.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 8, 2007)

Good fight between Hendo and Rampage.  I'm broke and disappointed, but it was still a good fight.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 8, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I agree completely.  He got pounded and made like one real contact power punch.



I disagree.  Hamil was stong in the beginning, but Bisping clearly took that fight back.  How it was a "unanimous decision" was beyond me.

All in all, I thought the entire night's fights were boring.  The main event's was actually the least worst, making the viewing that much better.

I didnt end up watching this at a bar, so it was me by my lonesome.  I was one on one with the fights and I was  a few times.

Cro Cop...jesus, what, did the UFC cage just totally rob him of his spark?  Anyone that watched UFC and never watched Pride wouldnt think twice about Mirko.  Konga(o) fought a good fight though, but damn, this is "cro cop."


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 8, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I disagree.  Hamil was stong in the beginning, but Bisping clearly took that fight back.  How it was a "unanimous decision" was beyond me.
> 
> All in all, I thought the entire night's fights were boring.  The main event's was actually the least worst, making the viewing that much better.
> 
> ...


Agreed on cro cop ... I mean WTF?!?!?  Where's cro cop at?  That wasn't him.  

On Bisping we disagree.  He never did anything at all in the fight.  His punches were never committed, but thrown with a pulled and guarded action as though he was afraid of the counter punch ... as well he should have been. He also spent 90% of the fight backing up or getting out of trouble.  I DID win money on him ... so w/e.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 9, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I disagree.  Hamil was stong in the beginning, but Bisping clearly took that fight back.  How it was a "unanimous decision" was beyond me.



It wasn't unanimous.  One judge scored it 30-27, giving all 3 rounds to Hamill. 

How anyone in their right mind could see that fight going to Bisping is beyond me.  Hamill got fucking robbed by the UFC promotion machine and it stinks to high heaven.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 9, 2007)

1. Bisping got his ass handed to him. Hamil easily won rounds 1 and 2. 

2. Rampage/Hendo went EXACTLY how I thought it would. Even got the bonus over at MMA Playground. 

3. Cro-cop is finished. I don't think he looked too much different than he ever did, he just never really got challenged over in PRIDE. Guys in the UFC come in with airtight gameplans while over in PRIDE people just slugged it out playing to their opponents strengths. Kongo getting takedowns on Cro-cop? I'm thinking Cro-cop's legendary takedown defense isn't so legendary after all...


----------



## fufu (Sep 9, 2007)

The first couple fights were good. I thought the Marcus Davis win was very impressive.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> The first couple fights were good. I thought the Marcus Davis win was very impressive.



Yeah, I knew that was gonna be a good fight because I downloaded Taylor's last fight and he took it to the dude. Davis got rocked real bad and pulled it out. 

I knew Alexander was gonna KO Sakara too, that fight was tailor made for him. 

Still pissed about the Bisping fight though, he got worked.


----------



## fufu (Sep 9, 2007)

^ yep, that was a ridic decision. I'd be so dissapointed. In a way, if that happened to me, I'd rather lose legit than like that. Knowing you won and losing is a spirit breaker.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 9, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> It wasn't unanimous.  One judge scored it 30-27, giving all 3 rounds to Hamill.
> 
> How anyone in their right mind could see that fight going to Bisping is beyond me.  Hamill got fucking robbed by the UFC promotion machine and it stinks to high heaven.



It wasnt unanimous?  I must be thinking of another fight.. 

It really didnt surprise me that Bisping lost the decision.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 9, 2007)

All in all, had I missed these fights I wouldnt be too upset.  I just didnt think they were all that great.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> ^ yep, that was a ridic decision. I'd be so dissapointed. In a way, if that happened to me, I'd rather lose legit than like that. Knowing you won and losing is a spirit breaker.



Not only that but Bisping has to know that at the very least he kinda got "beat up" and he was such a smug prick about winning. The fans were booing about something while Bisping was talking to Joe, I thought they were booing him for saying what he said. The fans gave Hamil a nice ovation after he talked to Rogan, I was happy about that.



AKIRA said:


> All in all, had I missed these fights I wouldnt be too upset.  I just didnt think they were all that great.


 I kinda felt the same way while watching the last fight, although the Rampage/Henderson fight was a dandy IMO.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 9, 2007)

Let Bisping drop to 185 and then feed him to Terry Martin.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah Cro Cop sucks. Same thing will happen to Fedor...he'll come to the UFC and lose a couple.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2007)

^^ just like rampage too.. right? heh

Anyway.. i was very dissapointed in mirko   I thought the very first fight was a good one, and the rampage fight was great


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 9, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Let Bisping drop to 185 and then feed him to Terry Martin.



Terry would KO him in 30 seconds, I would love to see that.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bisping is a cocky fuck, for a shitty fight.  Hamil should have got the W.

Hamil was alot nicer then i would have been post fight.  what a load of shit.

Some good fights,nothing eventful though.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 9, 2007)

PreMier said:


> ^^ just like rampage too.. right? heh


 
No. Not like Rampage. Like Cro Cop.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 9, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Bisping is a cocky fuck, for a shitty fight. Hamil should have got the W.
> 
> Hamil was alot nicer then i would have been post fight. what a load of shit.
> 
> Some good fights,nothing eventful though.


 
Seriously. I give props to Hamill for coming out to "Born in the USA," winning the fight no question, and still keeping his cool after the decision. If Bisping can get caught with Hamill and Sinosic punches, I'd like to see him square off with someone like Drew McFedries or drop down and face off with Terry. He'll get KO'd quick. IMO.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 9, 2007)

I did great on my predictions for this card.  So much so that I'll be applying for food stamps in the morning


----------



## danny81 (Sep 9, 2007)

hamill got robbed


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 9, 2007)

PreMier said:


> ^^ just like rampage too.. right? heh



I was thinking the same thing about the PRIDE fighters, but Rampage is actually doing good.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 9, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


>


That is fucking classic


----------



## PreMier (Sep 10, 2007)

i was being sarcastic.  i dont think that fedor will lose coming into the ufc.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 10, 2007)

PreMier said:


> i was being sarcastic.  i dont think that fedor will lose coming into the ufc.


My prognosticating skills have taken a beating lately, but I'd still put Randy at 60/40 over Fedor right now.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 10, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> My prognosticating skills have taken a beating lately, but I'd still put Randy at 60/40 over Fedor right now.



I agree with you 100%.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Randy Couture interview*






YouTube Video


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 11, 2007)

*UFC 75 Judge Jeff Mullen Explains Bisping-Hamill Score*

UFC 75 Judge Jeff Mullen Explains Bisping-Hamill Score -- UFC news at MMAjunkie.com




> *                      UFC 75 Judge Jeff Mullen Explains Bisping-Hamill Score                 *
> 
> Posted by MMA Junkie                        on September 10, 2007 at 12:14 pm ET
> 
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Questionable Verdict*

Questionable verdict - MMA/Boxing - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Marcus Davis fighting for the fight*

MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*- MARCUS DAVIS FIGHTING FOR THE FIGHT
> 
> *[/FONT]                     [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tuesday, September 11, 2007                    - by Jeff Cain - MMAWeekly.com[/FONT]
> 
> ...


----------



## PreMier (Sep 11, 2007)

guess we will have to wait and see when/if they do end up fighting.  i love randy.. but i just dont see him beating fedor.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Hamill's post fight comments*

MMANEWS.COM | Matt Hamills Post Fight Comments



> Matt Hamill's Post Fight Comments
> *MMANEWS.COM*
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> From Matt's Myspace:
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 11, 2007)

*UFC 75 sets MMA Ratings Record*

UFC 75 Sets MMA Ratings Record in North America



> Tuesday, September 11, 2007
> by Sherdog.com Staff
> 
> UFC 75 was the most watched mixed martial arts event ever in North America, drawing 4.7 million viewers, Spike TV officials said in a news release Tuesday.
> ...


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 11, 2007)

I love this...
"The show's ratings were particularly strong among men age 18-34 and men 18-49."  Now that is some great writing! 

"  "Champion vs. Champion" outpaced the previous record -- Tito Ortiz (Pictures) vs. Ken Shamrock (Pictures) III, also broadcast on SpikeTV -- by half a million viewers. "

Wow, it even beat out a heated rivalry?  For the most part, I was thinking this title match was just another title match, cuz Jackson isnt all that well known.  Almost everyone knew about Ortiz and his hatred for Shamrock, plus they even had a show and 2 previous fights!  

This is some reconizable point of event..


----------



## PreMier (Sep 11, 2007)

the crowd at that arena was only 20k or so.  nothing compared to prodes 60k+ that usually attended. it is growing though, and im glad they have gone intl


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh yeah, did anyone else think Englands crowd was impatient?  So many boos...


----------



## x0d (Sep 11, 2007)

PreMier said:


> the crowd at that arena was only 20k or so.  nothing compared to prodes 60k+ that usually attended. it is growing though, and im glad they have gone intl



I thought i remembered one of the announcers saying it was a 48k crowd.  The O2 was able to handle a lot more fans than most other UFC venues.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 11, 2007)

O2 Arena holds a little over 20k.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 16, 2007)

If you missed the EliteXC event then be sure not to miss out on the reruns.  Great fights all around.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 16, 2007)

> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*- MMA MAGAZINE SHOW PREMIERES TONIGHT ON HDNET*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Friday, September 14, 2007                    - by MMAWeekly.com[/FONT]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 16, 2007)

> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*- MMAD LIBS II: WRITING AN MMA HATCHET PIECE*[/FONT]
> *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sunday, September 02, 2007                    - Editorial by Rami Genauer for MMAWeekly.com[/FONT]*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm going to get some private MMA lessons for Gina Carano........


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 16, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I'm going to get some private MMA lessons for Gina Carano........


For or from?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 16, 2007)

> *Tito Ortiz Has Re-Signed With The UFC*
> 
> 
> *UFC Fans have commented*
> ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 16, 2007)

> * A&E Biography Series Set To Feature Randy Couture
> MMANEWS.COM
> *
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] The following is an excerpt from an article on TheFightNetwork.com:
> ...


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2007)

cool


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2007)

I fucking thought Fight Night was on thursday night...I didn't get to make any picks. 

It was an awesome card regardless. Two sick knockouts.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 19, 2007)

Anyone watch tonight's UFC Fight Night Live?  I am a little glad Din Thomas got choked out.  The town hes from shined through his arrogance and BAM...reality held on tight.  

I know I am from the same town, but dont show the town's attitude and LOSE.

TUF: Serra vs. Hughes was on too.  I cant believe Hughes called out Serra's boy for the first fight.  And I guess shit has changed, but are the fighters allowed multiple losses before getting kicked off the show?


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Anyone watch tonight's UFC Fight Night Live?  I am a little glad Din Thomas got choked out.  The town hes from shined through his arrogance and BAM...reality held on tight.
> 
> I know I am from the same town, but dont show the town's attitude and LOSE.



I swear to christ you went to college and got dumber.


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 20, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> I swear to christ you went to college and got dumber.



lawl


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 20, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> lawl



What are you laughing at.  At least he had the opportunity to get dumber, you on the other hand, well you can't get much more stupid


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 20, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> What are you laughing at.  At least he had the opportunity to get dumber, you on the other hand, well you can't get much more stupid



You wish you were me.  Troll.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 20, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> I swear to christ you went to college and got dumber.



  Hah!  I guess I did get dumber cuz what the fuck are you talking about?

He did a good job, but when he 'jogged' away from him for humor, he got his ass handed to him.  Sorry, but that looked like a port st. lucie attitude to me and it was put to the test.

Speaking of that test, who won that fight?


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Hah!  I guess I did get dumber cuz what the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> He did a good job, but when he 'jogged' away from him for humor, he got his ass handed to him.  Sorry, but that looked like a port st. lucie attitude to me and it was put to the test.
> 
> Speaking of that test, who won that fight?



Din blew out his knee and had to be carried from the ring. That's why he lost the way he did.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Speaking of that test, who won that fight?



Heh? We didn't see anything from either guy. Florian won by freak accident.

Yamasaki is a fucking douche for letting someone get hit that many times to the back of the head and base of the spine and not doing anything about it.

Good to see KenFlo taking credit for taking 45 seconds to finish a guy who just suffered a traumatic injury and wasn't fighting back at all.

TEH FINISHERRRRR!!!11!1


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 20, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Din blew out his knee and had to be carried from the ring. That's why he lost the way he did.



Ohhhh thats right.  Thanks for pointing out why ABG was personally insulting!

I still didnt like his attitude.

However, injuries happen in this sport.  We know WHY Florian won and we know WHY Din didnt defend himself, but we DONT know if he didnt blow out his left knee that he wouldve won.

I mean, one person can say, oh if he didnt blow out his knee, he wouldve won cuz he was already winning.  Another person can say, if Din didnt shoot like an idiot, he wouldnt had blown out his knee. Meaning if he fought like an idiot, he wouldve lost.

Its speculation.

If BJ Penn didnt gas, he wouldve beaten Hughes in the 3rd.
If Crop Cop wasnt gun shy, he wouldnt won his last fight.
If GSP took Serra more seriously, he wouldve put up a better fight.

Though I wouldnt disagree with any of these, it doesnt make them a certainty.  I remember watching Florian the first 2-3 times and thought he was going to lose those matches, but he always ended up winning (not his first 2-3 or his last 2-3, but the first 2-3 fights *I *watched)


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 20, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Heh? We didn't see anything from either guy. Florian won by freak accident.



I agree, but it doesnt change anything.  All that is is an excuse as to why he won.

Remember, I never said "i dont know how Din lossed."  I knew why he lossed and I say he deserved it.    Shoot me.


----------



## OddGirl (Sep 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I agree, but it doesnt change anything.  All that is is an excuse as to why he won.
> 
> Remember, I never said "i dont know how Din lossed."  I knew why he lossed and I say he deserved it.    Shoot me.



The only thing I would like to shoot you over is thinking that "lossed" is a word.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 20, 2007)

OddGirl said:


> The only thing I would like to shoot you over is thinking that "lossed" is a word.



Holy shit, youre right!  I always used "lost," but wondered if it only had one meaning...and I dont mean the show.  Kinda like gray vs. grey.

In any case, thanks for chiming in for a vocab lesson and not taking part of the discussion.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 20, 2007)

Did anyone make any predictions on this saturdays fight?  I am guessing its in this thread and not another's.

I think Griffin is fucked.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Holy shit, youre right!  I always used "lost," but wondered if it only had one meaning...and I dont mean the show.  Kinda like gray vs. grey.
> 
> In any case, thanks for chiming in for a vocab lesson and not taking part of the discussion.


AKIRA?  Are you on that 8 Redbull a day nutrition plan?  You are goin' like 90 mph.


----------



## OddGirl (Sep 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> In any case, thanks for chiming in for a vocab lesson and not taking part of the discussion.



Anything for you!   


To add to the discussion... Din's knee is fucked and he'll be on his way home from Vegas shortly.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 20, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> AKIRA?  Are you on that 8 Redbull a day nutrition plan?  You are goin' like 90 mph.



  What do you mean, cuz of all the posts?  I am on ephedra with allergies and I didnt have to go to work for 4 hours, so I have nothing to do with all this energy!  

I am hoping that you not only saw all my posts here, but on another forum.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> What do you mean, cuz of all the posts?  I am on ephedra with allergies and I didnt have to go to work for 4 hours, so I have nothing to do with all this energy!
> 
> I am hoping that you not only saw all my posts here, but on another forum.


What other forum?


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 20, 2007)

*UFC Fight Night 11 Fighter Payouts*

UFC Fight Night 11: Fighter paydays and salaries at UFC blog for UFC news, results, videos, rumors, fights, pics and tickets



> UFCmania.com has received the fighter payouts for UFC Fight Night 11 from the Nevada State Athletic Commission (NSAC) for the event held on September 19 at The Palms Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas, Nevada.
> 
> The big money winner? *Luke Cummo*. Good for him ??? put some of that scratch on the side for diapers for your soon-to-be child ??? you???re gonna need it.
> 
> ...


*


*


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome back reprostranger ... we was about to send out the stalker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 looking for ya.


----------



## fufu (Sep 20, 2007)

If Rua loses to Griffin I will stop watching MMA for eternity.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 20, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Welcome back reprostranger ... we was about to send out the stalker
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 

Thanks.  

I've been lurking, just haven't had much to say lately.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> If Rua loses to Griffin I will stop watching MMA for eternity.



IDK, the closer it gets to fight time, the more I can't help to think Forrest actually has a chance. I think the Pride > UFC stigma has been erased and while Rua is a badass, I really don't think he'll be that dominant in the cage. 

Plus all the Pride guys that have come over with new haircuts have lost, and Rua is sporting a new 'do.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 20, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> IDK, the closer it gets to fight time, the more I can't help to think Forrest actually has a chance. I think the Pride > UFC stigma has been erased and while Rua is a badass, I really don't think he'll be that dominant in the cage.
> 
> * Plus all the Pride guys that have come over with new haircuts have lost, and Rua is sporting a new 'do*.


I was wondering how you were beating me at the prognastycations l8ly 

But uhhh about that Pride > greater than UFC thing?  Jackson was a Pride fighter mostly.  Well Gomi getting beat by the Bitch Diez was pretty fucked up, but other than that we got Cro Cop and uhhh  ???


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> If Rua loses to Griffin I will stop watching MMA for eternity.



It's a foregone conclusion according to MMAth.  

Shogun got choked out by Babalu who got KTFO by Jason Lambert who got out-pointed by Chael Sonnen who got armbarred by Gumby who then got armbarred himself by Elvis Sinosic who was demolished by Forrest.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 20, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I was wondering how you were beating me at the prognastycations l8ly
> 
> But uhhh about that Pride > greater than UFC thing?  Jackson was a Pride fighter mostly.  Well Gomi getting beat by the Bitch Diez was pretty fucked up, but other than that we got Cro Cop and uhhh  ???



Ninja just got dismantled by Lawler at XC, Herrings' been a giant dud, Big Nog didn't look good at all, Werdum was unimpressive, etc.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 20, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Ninja just got dismantled by Lawler at XC, Herrings' been a giant dud, Big Nog didn't look good at all, Werdum was unimpressive, etc.


Is it me or has Ninja always been over rated?  Anyway, Herring's been a giant dud all over the place since he came into MMA.  Nog did win.  Lawler will do well where ever he goes same as Urijah Faber, bit he's spent the last few years wandering around as a free agent not as a UFC fighter.

I guess what I'm saying here is that the Pride elite are not getting beat up by the UFC elite yet.  Just the almosts and coulda beens.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 20, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I guess what I'm saying here is that the Pride elite are not getting beat up by the UFC elite yet.  Just the almosts and coulda beens.



Aside from Mirko, who have seen from the "elite?"


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 20, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Aside from Mirko, who have seen from the "elite?"


Jackson is a straight PRIDE fighter and he waxed the top UFC champ.  That inverse hasn't happened yet.  No top ranked PRIDE fighter has been beaten by a UFC fighter yet.  Cro Cop got beat yeah, but by new UFC acquisitions.  Had PRIDE been alive Zag woulda prolly been over there with the rest of the Brazilians where he can use soccer kicks and knees on the ground.  Same with Kongo.  

Far as the PRIDE getting beat by the UFC thing goes, it just hasn't happened yet IMHO.  

Lol ... you italicized "elite".  I guess it was a goofy word for me to use but I've been up for waaaay too long.


----------



## fufu (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not talking about Pride V UFC. Shogun is such a great fighter and he better fucking win!


----------



## fufu (Sep 20, 2007)

picks people, picks!


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 20, 2007)

*UFC 76: Knockout*

*UFC 76: Knockout*

  				  					Date: Sept. 22, 2007
Location: Anaheim, Calif.
Venue: Honda Center
Broadcast: Pay-Per-View
 MAIN CARD

*Mauricio ???Shogun??? Rua* vs. Forrest Griffin
Keith Jardine vs. *Chuck Liddell*
Jon Fitch vs. *Diego Sanchez*
*Lyoto Machida* vs. Kazuhiro Nakamura
Tyson Griffin vs. *Thiago Tavares*
 UNDERCARD

Rich Clementi vs. *Anthony Johnson*
Michihiro Omigawa vs. *Matt Wiman*
Scott Junk vs. *Christian Wellisch*
Diego Saraiva vs. *Jeremy Stephens*
My picks in bold.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 20, 2007)

*UFC Fight Night 11 Medical Suspensions*

*                      UFC Fight Night 11 Medical Suspensions Issued                 *




> Posted by MMA Junkie                        on September 20, 2007 at 7:43 pm ET
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fufu (Sep 20, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> *UFC 76: Knockout*
> 
> Date: Sept. 22, 2007
> Location: Anaheim, Calif.
> ...



same on the main card...but I am not sure with Fitch and Diego. I think I will end up picking Diego though. I am picking Griffin as well.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 20, 2007)

*UFC 76: Knockout*

  				  					Date: Sept. 22, 2007
Location: Anaheim, Calif.
Venue: Honda Center
Broadcast: Pay-Per-View
 MAIN CARD
*Mauricio ???Shogun??? Rua* vs. Forrest Griffin
Keith Jardine vs. *Chuck Liddell*
Jon Fitch vs. *Diego Sanchez*
Lyoto Machida vs. Kazuhiro Nakamura *<--- No Pick here for me.*
Tyson Griffin vs. *Thiago Tavares*
UNDERCARD
Rich Clementi vs. *Anthony Johnson*
Michihiro Omigawa vs. *Matt Wiman*
Scott Junk vs. *Christian Wellisch*
Diego Saraiva vs. *Jeremy Stephens*
My picks in are also in bold (thanks ReproBro).


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm going for broke on this bitch.   


    * Mauricio ???Shogun??? Rua vs. *Forrest Griffin*
    * *Keith Jardine* vs. Chuck Liddell
    * *Jon Fitch* vs. Diego Sanchez
    * *Lyoto Machida* vs. Kazuhiro Nakamura
    * Tyson Griffin vs. *Thiago Tavares*
    * *Rich Clementi* vs. Anthony Johnson
    * Michihiro Omigawa vs. *Matt Wiman*
    * Scott Junk vs. *Christian Wellisch*
    * Diego Saraiva vs.* Jeremy Stephens*


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 21, 2007)

Hehehe ... this will be interesting.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 21, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Hehehe ... this will be interesting.



I find it hard to pick Chuck since I haven't seen him sober in 6 months.  They had him on Sportscenter last night before the Miami game and he was so tweaked.  I don't know how Dana or his handlers can let him appear in public like that.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 21, 2007)

It's hillarious to see him like that but yet be so focused in a fight.  The beer or whatever he's into is giving him a gut too.  Ever see him in his older fight clips?  When he's ripped he looks freaky.


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 21, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> I find it hard to pick Chuck since I haven't seen him sober in 6 months.  They had him on Sportscenter last night before the Miami game and he was so tweaked.  I don't know how Dana or his handlers can let him appear in public like that.




I watched a build up show on Bravo the channel in the UK the covers UFC and he says hes been training solid since a week after the Rampage fight.

What do you think will happen to him after the weekend whether he wins or not?

Does he get a title shot if he wins or does it go to Shogun if he wins ?


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 21, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> It's hillarious to see him like that but yet be so focused in a fight.  *The beer or whatever he's into is giving him a gut too*.  Ever see him in his older fight clips?  When he's ripped he looks freaky.



Possible Growth Hormone use?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 21, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Possible Growth Hormone use?


I kinda thought that too but he really doesn't have that kind of muscle development.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 21, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I kinda thought that too but he really doesn't have that kind of muscle development.



If you look at some of his older fights his shoulders aren't as broad as they are now and his upper body didn't have that "awkward" look. Not to mention I think his head was a bit smaller back then too.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 21, 2007)

Could be.  I just thought he'd be a lot bigger to see that kind of gut from HGH was why I had my doubts, but you could be right.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 21, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Could be.  I just thought he'd be a lot bigger to see that kind of gut from HGH was why I had my doubts, but you could be right.



I dont think hes on it,


----------



## fufu (Sep 21, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> I find it hard to pick Chuck since I haven't seen him sober in 6 months.  They had him on Sportscenter last night before the Miami game and he was so tweaked.  I don't know how Dana or his handlers can let him appear in public like that.


----------



## fufu (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2007)

i would do them all


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 22, 2007)

fufu said:


>



shemales?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 22, 2007)

> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*- UFC RATINGS REPORT: TUF & UFC FIGHT NIGHT*[/FONT]
> *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Saturday, September 22, 2007                    - by Ivan Trembow - MMAWeekly.com[/FONT]                   *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 22, 2007)

> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*- LOISEAU AND CLAVEAU PROMOTE RING EXTREME*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tuesday, September 11, 2007                    - by MMAWeekly.com[/FONT]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 22, 2007)

*UFC Weigh-In Results*

UFC 76 Official Weigh-In Results; Jon Fitch Weighs in Heavy -- UFC news at MMAjunkie.com



> *                          UFC 76 Official Weigh-In Results; Jon Fitch Weighs in Heavy                     *
> 
> Posted by MMA Junkie                                on September 21, 2007 at 7:05 pm ET
> 
> ...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 22, 2007)

PreMier said:


> i would do them all



Even Chuck Liddell?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 22, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> I'm going for broke on this bitch.
> 
> 
> * Mauricio ???Shogun??? Rua vs. *Forrest Griffin*
> ...



WOw.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 22, 2007)

Switched for Anthony Johnson after the weigh-in results.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 22, 2007)

*Waooooooooooooooooooooo!

Who's Your Motherfucking Daddy?*


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 22, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> *Waooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Who's Your Motherfucking Daddy?*



Yeah.  The whole time, I said at the bar...someone I know just made a lot of money..

Tyson Griffin might have been my favorite fight.

2nd one...shit I forget his name, but that fight was BORING.

Sanchez fought a good fight.  He did the best he could, but he was legitimately beaten.  Fitch was a step ahead every step of the way.  I LOVED how Sanchez just ran out in the beginning! Then I was   when he kept hitting gloves.  I was surprised he was booed.

Forrest...shit, if it wasnt for Tyson's fight, this would have been my fav.  What a way to go.  I was extremely surprised Shogun gassed.  Coming from 10min rounds and gassing?!  

Jardine looked nervous as hell!  But it worked.  

I thought Sanchez's fight and Liddell's fight shouldve been unanimous.

Now, here come the nay-sayers...        .


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm just gonna throw this out there, I mean nothing by it but....

*
UFC > PRIDE

*Nuff said.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 22, 2007)

Where's fufu?

Oh yeah, he's not allowed to post or watch MMA anymore.

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAh


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 22, 2007)

Fuck, Clementi won.  Shit, my first guesses were amazing tonight.  Owell.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 22, 2007)

Tavares got robbed IMO I saw that 29-28 in his favor, Machida won me some fake money, Fitch won fair and square, Forrest went out there and took it to "the best LHW in the world" no questions asked, and it would have been the crime of the century had Jardine not won that decision. I thought it was a crime that it was split. AWESOME event.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 22, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> It's a foregone conclusion according to MMAth.
> 
> Shogun got choked out by Babalu who got KTFO by Jason Lambert who got out-pointed by Chael Sonnen who got armbarred by Gumby who then got armbarred himself by Elvis Sinosic who was demolished by Forrest.





You called it.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 22, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> *Tavares got robbed IMO I saw that 29-28 in his favor*, Machida won me some fake money, Fitch won fair and square, Forrest went out there and took it to "the best LHW in the world" no questions asked, and it would have been the crime of the century had Jardine not won that decision. I thought it was a crime that it was split. AWESOME event.



How


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 22, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> How



According to the UFC scoring criteria, if a round takes place on the ground for more than 50% of the round, grappling is weighted more than striking on the scorecard. If that's the case, Tavares out-pointed Griffin in the 2nd and 3rd rounds, just like Guida did vs. Griffin and Griffin got that decision too. Bottom line is the scoring is fucked.


----------



## fufu (Sep 22, 2007)

That card sucked.

and I'm done.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 22, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> According to the UFC scoring criteria, if a round takes place on the ground for more than 50% of the round, grappling is weighted more than striking on the scorecard. If that's the case, Tavares out-pointed Griffin in the 2nd and 3rd rounds, just like Guida did vs. Griffin and Griffin got that decision too. *Bottom line is the scoring is fucked.*



That part Ill agree with.  Learning MMA's rules about taking someone to the ground and getting points, I feel that it needs to be a little scrutinized.

I had zero doubt that Tyson wont that fight, but when I saw it was split, I was extremely surprised..along with 2 other MMA fans that seemed to be more dedicated that I was.

Speaking of people....the bar I was at wasnt as crowded as a usual Liddell fight is...did anyone else have some roomy space at the bars?  (for those that wanted to watch the fight for free; I paid $26 for my beer and chicken sandwich!  )


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 22, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Speaking of people....the bar I was at wasnt as crowded as a usual Liddell fight is...did anyone else have some roomy space at the bars?  (for those that wanted to watch the fight for free; I paid $26 for my beer and chicken sandwich!  )



PSL was probably crowded because all of us "back home" are a bunch of showboating assholes who enjoy Chuck and Din and driving F250's without our shirts on.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 22, 2007)

fufu said:


> That card sucked.
> 
> and I'm done.






Two of my favorite fighters lost tonight. I had high hopes for Tavares but put him on a growing list of fighters that lost a questionable decision to Griffin, and I truly thought Diego would win tonight but Fitch was just the better man.

On the other hand, I couldn't be happier about Shogun losing. We can finally put the PRIDE > UFC bullshit to bed. Seriously. No excuses, Shogun got handled tonight and would have lost a decision had it lasted 15 more seconds. 

And Chuck... What can I say about that shit!?! Jardine went in there and bruised up the Iceman, took his left leg away and welted the shit out of his midsection. Clear cut ass-kick and I'm stoked. I thought tonight was one of the best cards ever, simply because of the title bout implications and the "changing of the guard" so to speak in MMA. Very historical event if nothing else.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 22, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Two of my favorite fighters lost tonight. I had high hopes for Tavares but put him on a growing list of fighters that lost a questionable decision to Griffin, and I truly thought Diego would win tonight but Fitch was just the better man.
> 
> On the other hand, I couldn't be happier about Shogun losing. We can finally put the PRIDE > UFC bullshit to bed. Seriously. No excuses, Shogun got handled tonight and would have lost a decision had it lasted 15 more seconds.
> 
> And Chuck... What can I say about that shit!?! Jardine went in there and bruised up the Iceman, took his left leg away and welted the shit out of his midsection. Clear cut ass-kick and I'm stoked. I thought tonight was one of the best cards ever, simply because of the title bout implications and the "changing of the guard" so to speak in MMA. Very historical event if nothing else.



Again, I was surprised that Shogun was so out of it.  But fuck him, it was great that he lost.  Myself and the entire bar loved it!  Great upset!

YOU know I dont like Liddell, but I dont care _about _Jardine.  Not care _for _Jadine...I just dont care *about *the fighter.  If he lost I wouldve been fine, just as if he had won.  

My prediction was that hed lose, though, just cuz of Liddell's experience.  Naturally, i was pleasantly surprised that it had lasted as long...and then had a decision in Jardines favor.

I like fight nights that have pleasant upsets.  But bottom line, I just like good fights.  I dont care who wins, just as long as they are worth the time by watching 2 fighters try their best.  No lay & prays, no gun shy shit, no 1-hit wonders, just battles.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 22, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I'm just gonna throw this out there, I mean nothing by it but....
> 
> 
> *UFC > PRIDE*
> ...


 
BigDyl might have something to say about that


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 22, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> BigDyl might have something to say about that









Sherdog Beatdown Radio - ONLINE


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 22, 2007)

No ring,
No roids,
No service.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Yahoo Compustrike Stats*

MMA/Boxing Experts Blog - Boxing - Yahoo! Sports

This is awesome, it's about time they started doing this. 



> *LIDDELL*
> *Strikes Landed* 82
> *Strikes Thrown* 164
> *Connect percentage* 50
> ...





> *RUA*
> *Strikes Landed* 55
> *Strikes Thrown* 106
> *Connect percentage* 52
> ...





> *FITCH*
> *Strikes Landed* 47
> *Strikes Thrown* 79
> *Connect percentage* 59
> ...





> *NAKAMURA*
> *Strikes Landed* 29
> *Strikes Thrown* 62
> *Connect percentage* 47
> ...





> TAVARES
> *Strikes Landed* 22
> *Strikes Thrown* 40
> *Connect percentage* 55
> ...


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 22, 2007)

I noticed that...while giving Iole shit, of course.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 23, 2007)

Torrent for this event.  PM me for an invite if you need one, but please only if I know who you are.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 23, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> No ring,
> No roids,
> No service.


I must agree.  

*UFC* *>* PRIDE.

Up 'til now I didn't consider Forrest a true MMA fighter.  He totally dominated in a fight vs. an unbeaten top ranked world class MMA elite fighter.  I was glad to lose money on Forrest Griffin.

This was a great card.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 23, 2007)

I thought this PPV was well worth the money.

Also, I have a strong feeling that the presence of steroid testing pretty much eliminates any edge Pride had.  All of their fighters look much softer, could be a coincidence, but performance-wise they have a lot less pop as well.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 23, 2007)

Defintely the best PPV if the year, if not one of the best ever considering who was fighting and what actually happened. What a mess this makes @ 205.


----------



## Pedigree (Sep 23, 2007)

The dismantling of yet another former PRIDE fighter and supposed world #1 was a pleasure to witness. All the PRIDE sackhuggers are finally starting to realize the UFC has superior fighters. The ones who still hold on to the last glimmer of PRIDE hope in Fedor will be humbled when Couture beats him, solidifying himself as the greatest HW in the world and of all time.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 23, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Defintely the best PPV if the year, if not one of the best ever considering who was fighting and what actually happened. What a mess this makes @ 205.


205 is stacked to the rafters with serious talent.  

It would be interesting if we did our own IM Top 5 per weight class.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 23, 2007)

i was dissapointed as hell.. whack bullshit.

ufc is better than pride.  BUT its ufc's arena and ufc's rules...


----------



## PreMier (Sep 23, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> 205 is stacked to the rafters with serious talent.
> 
> It would be interesting if we did our own IM Top 5 per weight class.



lifts or fighting or..


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 23, 2007)

PreMier said:


> lifts or fighting or..


I meant if we ranked the top 5 pro MMA fighters @ the various weight classes


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow I wish a PRIDE fighter would take shit seriously.  Shogun gassed horribly.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 23, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I meant if we ranked the top 5 pro MMA fighters @ the various weight classes



#1 LHW:  Rampage (this Ranking is really f'd up now)
#1 HW:  Fedor
#1 MW:  Arguably Anderson Silva or Filho
# WW:  GSP, maybe hughes
#1 LW:  SHERK, and maybe Penn


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 23, 2007)

Where do you place the non-UFC fighters?  There are many that belong in the top 5 ... like Shamrock with his belt and a recent win over Phil Steronie.  I'm pretending you said Randy Couture instead of Fedor cuz I know that was just a typo.  Fedor hasn't fought anyone of top contention since the Beatles were on tour.  You have to fight to keep that crown or it goes to the new king.  Right now that is Randy Couture.  If they get a match I would put serious cash on Randy for the W.

But I will keep what you and any one else puts up then run a poll if we get enough results to make it worth while.


----------



## Delusional (Sep 23, 2007)

is there any way i can watch ufc 76 knockout? i know who all won and shit but itd still be interesting to watch..


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 23, 2007)

Delusional said:


> is there any way i can watch ufc 76 knockout? i know who all won and shit but itd still be interesting to watch..


Try this.  You'll need to register, but it might be what you want.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 23, 2007)

Drive over to my house, it's still on the TiVo.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 23, 2007)

Fedor vs Alex ...






YouTube Video


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 24, 2007)

Anyone hear about Kurt Angle signing on with the IFL?


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Heavyweight:*
1. Randy Couture
2. Gabe Gonzaga
3. Big Nog
4. Tim Sylvia
5. Andrei Arlovski

*Light Heavyweight:*
1. Rampage Jackson
2. Dan Henderson
3. Forrest Griffin
4. Shogun Rua
5. Lyoto Machida

*Middleweight:*
1. Dan Henderson
2. Anderson Silva
3. Paulo Filho
4. Matt Lindland
5. Denis Kang

*Welterweight:*
1. GSP
2. Matt Serra
3. Matt Hughes
4. Jon Fitch
5. Josh Koscheck

*Lightweight:*
1. Sean Sherk
2. BJ Penn
3. Takanori Gomi
4. JZ Calvancanti
5. Gilbert Melendez

I didn't even consider fighters that are currently inactive or unsigned.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Hard Work Propels Fitch up Ladder; Sanchez Contemplates Move to Lightweight (Story from Yahoo! Sports) -- UFC news at MMAjunkie.com*




> *Hard Work Propels Fitch up Ladder; Sanchez Contemplates Move to Lightweight (Story from Yahoo! Sports)
> 
> Posted by Dave Doyle on September 23, 2007 at 9:00 am ET
> 
> ...


 
Diego @ 155 would be crazy. Automatic contender IMO.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 24, 2007)

I guess cause I was drunk and at a bar with a lot of hot chicks and didn't get to watch the fight as much as I wanted I didn't enjoy the card as much


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 24, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I guess cause I was drunk and at a bar with a lot of hot chicks and didn't get to watch the fight as much as I wanted I didn't enjoy the card as much


 
That's why I hate going to see them at the bar. Not to mention it usually works out that I spend more money at the bar than paying the $40 at home. 

I can't wait to see it again, it was my favorite card of the year.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 24, 2007)

Plus you can't get trail mix at a bar...


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 24, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Plus you can't get trail mix at a bar...



Oh you can get Tail mix alright.... Whoops I meant Trail.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 24, 2007)

HGH Gut FTW.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 24, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> That's why I hate going to see them at the bar. Not to mention it usually works out that I spend more money at the bar than paying the $40 at home.
> 
> I can't wait to see it again, it was my favorite card of the year.



I usually dont spend more than the price of the fight.  Not 100% of the time do I avoid it, but most of the time I am ok.  

It seemed that when I went with a group of people, Id get fucked.  However, after a few trial and errors, I was just more careful with my binging.  At this last one, even with food, I didnt break $30.

Not saying one is over the other, just the mood youre in at the time.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 25, 2007)

How 'bout the rest of you mofo's kick in with who you see as your top fighters as best as you can.  No-one is gonna argue with anyone this is just so we can build a poll.  We need an IM ranking.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 25, 2007)

Heavyweight
1. Harold Howard
2. Randy Couture
3. Josh Barnett 
4. Fedor Emelianenko
5. Gabriel Gonzaga 

Light Heavy
1. Rampage
2. Art Jimmerson
3. Dan Henderson
4. Keith Jardine
5. Wanderlei Silva

Middleweight
1. Anderson Silva 
2. (tie)Rich Franklin
   (tie)Nathan Marquardt 
4. Robbie Lawler
5. Paulo Filho 

Welterweight
1. Georges St. Pierre 
2. Matt Hughes 
3. Jon Fitch 
4. Matt Serra
5. Diego Sanchez

Lightweight
1. Sean Sherk 
2. BJ Penn
3. JZ Calvancanti 
4. Takanori Gomi 
5. Joe Stevenson


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 25, 2007)

*UFC 76 Payouts*

UFC 76 Salaries: Chuck Liddell Earns $500,000; Jardine Gets $14,000 -- UFC news at MMAjunkie.com



> MMAjunkie.com (UFC news, MMA news, UFC rumors, UFC gossip, fighter interviews and event previews and recaps - MMAjunkie.com (formerly UFCjunkie.com)) has obtained UFC 76 salary figures from the California State Athletic Commission.
> 
> 
> UFC 76 took place at the Honda Center in Anaheim, Calif. on Saturday, Sept. 22, and featured Keith Jardine???s upset split-decision victory over Chuck Liddell. Jardine earned $14,000 for the victory, and Liddell earned $500,000 in defeat.
> ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 25, 2007)

I hope Forrest got paid some serious bonus loot.  He earned it.  So did Jardine, although I gotta say that Jardine looks like something out of a Texas Chainsaw Massacre movie.  He wouldn't even need make-up ... just a little dirt.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 25, 2007)

Forrest got sub of the night and Tavares and Griffin get fight of the night, so $40,000 to each of them.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 25, 2007)

And nobody got KO of the night because nobody got KO'd at UFC 76: Knockout.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah, I think they're going to have to go back and revise the naming conventions.

Hopefully they haven't put a deposit down on those UFC 81: Armbar shirts.


----------



## Delusional (Sep 25, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Try this.  You'll need to register, but it might be what you want.



i registered but didnt see, or couldnt find anything on it yet. ill keep checking though. thanks


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Nakamura fails UFC 76 drug test*

His hair is great. 



> *                      Kazuhiro Nakamura Fails UFC 76 Drug Test                 *
> 
> 
> Posted by MMA Junkie                        on September 26, 2007 at 6:24 pm ET
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Huerta vs. Guida!!*



> *                          Clay Guida vs. Roger Huerta Targeted for December???s ???TUF??? Finale                     *
> 
> Posted by MMA Junkie                                on September 26, 2007 at 11:26 am ET
> 
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Minotauro vs. Kongo*

Minotauro Will End the Year with Kongo



> *Minotauro Will End the Year with Kongo*
> 
> *September 25th, 2007 · 3 Comments*
> 
> ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 26, 2007)

Delusional said:


> i registered but didnt see, or couldnt find anything on it yet. ill keep checking though. thanks


It was there when I posted the link, but is not now it would seem.  DO you do torrents?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 26, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> His hair is great.











It looks like a friggen beany and HE looks BAKED.  

"Hey res all fry to America and smoke a lefty befo da Figh".  "Hia ... domo, domoarigato Nakamura-sama".


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 27, 2007)

Thiago Tavares interview

Did you feel you were harmed by the judges in your last UFC fight? What would you have done diffrently.

- Who saw the fight, knows who won. I believe I could have hit him more, have lost less positions and worked more the G'n'P. But anyways, I know I won. The important is that the won that they gave him stayed in his record. In my mind, I feel like I lost the first round and won the remaining rounds. I got takedowns, I was better in the ground, didn't get knockdowned, the punch in the eye was in GnP. I think they gave him the win for taking me off of the mount and the back, and getting up from the takedowns.

Clay Guida also lost to Tyson in a decision and went out saying that Randy Couture was "the man". Do you think that the presence of Randy in his corner made the diffrence.

- When the fight was over, I looked at Murilo (Bustamante) and asked if I won, he said Yes, that I won rounds 2 and 3. When I sit in the chair and looked at the big screen and saw that they were filming Couture together with him I thought "It is over, now I am fucked". At the time I cheered too to try to take over the crowd, but when they filmed Couture the audience was cheering, it was fucked. OK, the fight was close, but Unanimous Decision? Fuck, I didn't even win the 2nd round? Lots of takedowns, flying knee, dominated the ground, did GnP from half-guard... but I will train more for next fight.

It was the first negative result from your career, does that shake you in any way?

No, not at all. You know why? Because I've always dreamed of losing like that, battling it hardly, like a man., representing my friends and team. They were 3 alucinating rounds, classified as fight of the night. I've always knew sometime I was gonna lose and I wanted it to be in a war. It wasn't some KO, but in a tight decision, maybe a robbery. I am very calm, this loss will cost me 20 victories. 

Will you still fight this year?

-I have 3 more fights in my contract. Dana White came to me and said it was a great fight, considered the best in the event. I should fight again in November. The guys saw that winning or losing, I am there. I will never guaranty a victory, but to beat me you have to give your very very best. 

Tyson Griffin can be BJ Penn's next opponent if Sean Shekr's title is stripped. Who you think would win?

-Tyson defends stuff very well. Nobody in UFC can defend like him; was he better than me in the ground? Maybe in boxing he was, his game is to fight tough. He is not good in anything, but defends well. He is too short, stalky, has no arm and no neck. He trades, sprawls, is tough to anyone really. I hope a lot that they put him against BJ Penn and that he wins, so then I can win my next 3 fights and ask for a fight with him. I pray everyday for that.

(...)

What do you think of Gesias Cavalcante's second championship of Hero's?

-JZ was amazing right? What did he do to Shaolin man? Shaolin is amazing, a machine and JZ ran over him; Against Dida, he was smart, fought slow, could have done a pretty fight with more stand-up, but was smart and put him on his back and fought calm. JZ is no doubt the best LW in the world.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*- MELENDEZ RETURNS MORE DETERMINED THAN EVER*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Friday, September 28, 2007                    - by Damon Martin - MMAWeekly.com[/FONT]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 29, 2007)

Al Bundy scores 4 touchdowns in a single game, earns a Gracie brown belt, and still goes to the nudie bar.

http://videos.proelite.com/46768


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 29, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Al Bundy scores 4 touchdowns in a single game, earns a Gracie brown belt, and still goes to the nudie bar.
> 
> videos.proelite.com » Ed O'neill Interview: Academy, Ed, Gracie, O'neill, Torrance: videos video


 
I don't think I agreed with a single thing he said.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I don't think I agreed with a single thing he said.



Everything he said was exactly the same as what my dad said after UFC 75.  

Must be an older timers thing.   

When I sent him the Royce-Hughes fight, he called me and said "that's bullshit, something was wrong with Royce."


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 29, 2007)

Hows your dad doing anyway?  (I tried calling you, but I guess someone cant afford Nextel..)


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 29, 2007)

He's up there at Shands now.  We got rid of Nextel, my number's still the same though.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 29, 2007)

> *Wednesday, September 05, 2007
> Tank Abbott training hard for brawl with Kimbo*
> 
> Valor client David "Tank" Abbott is taking his upcoming Cage Fury FC bout with fellow heavy handed brawler Kimbo Slice very seriously. Tank, "The Original Huntington Beach Bad Boy" has been spending hours in the gym daily at Westminster Boxing Club in Southern California to prepare for the slugfest on October 12 in Atlantic City, NJ. In fact, through his training, Tank has already shed twenty pounds, and claims to feel better conditioning-wise than he has in years. Both Tank and Kimbo are known for their devastating knock out punching power. There likely won't be much finesse in this war, but it promises to be entertaining. We at Valor wish Tank continued success in his training, and are excited to see him do what he does best on October 12. SOURCE


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 30, 2007)

Whhhahahahahaaa watch at the 6 second mark as Forrest expresses himself to the chute box corner.






YouTube Video


----------



## KickNit (Sep 30, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> "I always liked Coleman, but he hasnt been doing good lately, right?  I mean losses to Fedor isnt exactly terrible by any means, but how much more steam does this engine have?



Everyone goes through a slump from time to time. He'll bounce back.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 1, 2007)

PRIDE and Prejudice



> PRIDE and Prejudice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KickNit (Oct 1, 2007)

Good article, Repro Man


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 1, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## A Black Guy (Oct 1, 2007)

I Am Hoangreeeee


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 2, 2007)

"He's a powerful puncher ... das for sure."  

I doubt Bas has had a focus-mit punched off of his hand in quite a while.

Tank is fucked.  So are a lot of other fighters in the HW division.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 2, 2007)

Iron Mike  Zambidis fights on 3rd Oct 2007 at  K-1 WORLD MAX 2007.  It's kickboxing but it should be some good action.  






YouTube Video


----------



## PreMier (Oct 2, 2007)

wow, he is a fuckin badass


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 3, 2007)

MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More




> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*- CRO COP IN THE PAST, KONGO LOOKS TO NOGUEIRA
> 
> *[/FONT]                    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wednesday, October 03, 2007                    - by Damon Martin - MMAWeekly.com[/FONT]
> 
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 3, 2007)

“Strikeforce at the Playboy Mansion” Fighters’ Salaries -- UFC news at MMAjunkie.com



> *                      ???Strikeforce at the Playboy Mansion??? Fighters??? Salaries                 *
> 
> Posted by MMA Junkie                        on October 2, 2007 at 6:01 pm ET
> 
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *                      ???Kimbo??? vs. ???Tank??? Main Event Possibly Canceled (Updated)                 *
> 
> Posted by MMA Junkie                        on October 3, 2007 at 3:05 pm ET
> 
> ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 4, 2007)

> With Oct. 20 rapidly approaching, the Ultimate Fighting Championship on Tuesday announced the finalized card for UFC 77: Hostile Territory set to take place at U.S. Bank Arena in Cincinnati.
> 
> The additional fights add on to a card already featuring a main event between current UFC middleweight champion and MMAWeekly.com No. 1 ranked fighter Anderson ???The Spider??? Silva and former champion Rich ???Ace??? Franklin.
> 
> ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 4, 2007)

... 



> *                      ???Kimbo??? vs. ???Tank??? Main Event Not Canceled (Updated)                 *
> *Posted by MMA Junkie                        on October 3, 2007 at 3:05 pm ET*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 8, 2007)

MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*- JORGE MASVIDAL'S NEXT STEP*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Monday, October 08, 2007                    - by Matt Hill - MMAWeekly.com[/FONT]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KickNit (Oct 8, 2007)

Masvidal is kick ass.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 9, 2007)

MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*- KURT ANGLE MAY BE IFL BOUND*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tuesday, October 09, 2007                    - by Damon Martin - MMAWeekly.com
> 
> [/FONT]
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 9, 2007)

MMA Madness??? - MMA Insight??? News - MMA Madness Q&A: Din Thomas discusses UFN 11 loss and more



> *MMA Madness Q&A: Din Thomas discusses UFN 11 loss and more
> 
> *     Din Thomas lost a highly-anticipated main event fight recently against Kenny Florian at UFC Fight Night 11. Thomas also suffered what appeared to be a major knee injury during that fight. MMA Madness??? Ben Zeidler conducted a phone interview with Thomas this past weekend to catch up with the lightweight fighter. Here are the highlights of that interview.
> 
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Kimbo vs Tank on again??*

I'm happy to see other organizations showing interest in Kimbo. I have a feeling he'll really make some noise somewhere. 

Palace FC to Make Formal Offer on Kimbo-Tank




> Palace FC to Make Formal Offer on Kimbo-Tank                   Options:
> 
> An offer to resurrect the heavyweight spectacle between celebrated street brawlers David "Tank" Abbott and Kevin "Kimbo Slice" Ferguson (Pictures) is expected to be presented Wednesday morning to both parties on behalf of the Palace Fighting Championship, Sherdog.com learned Tuesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pedigree (Oct 11, 2007)

*Fedor to M-1*

Report: Fedor Emelianenko to M-1

To be quite honest, I don't think he wanted his legacy tarnished by getting his a$s kicked by a 44 year old man.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 11, 2007)

Pedigree said:


> Report: Fedor Emelianenko to M-1
> 
> To be quite honest, I don't think he wanted his legacy tarnished by getting his a$s kicked by a 44 year old man.



My thoughts exactly. 

Me from another board:



			
				FatCatMC said:
			
		

> I wouldn't go as far as to say Fedor is scared, but at this point one can't help to think that there is some sort of anxiety on his part. Typically to be the best, you have to beat the best, unless you are Fedor. His legacy is so rock solid that he hasn't fought top opposition in years and he's still considered the top fighter in the world, a title that would be in serious jeopardy if he chose to sign with the UFC. I really don't know how much longer we can sit here and make excuses for Fedor. At this point, in my mind, he is flat out ducking top opposition in an effort to keep his "aura of invincibility" in tact. If he hasn't fought a top fighter by year's end, I can no longer consider him the top fighter in the world (which I've had my doubts about for a long while anyway).


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 11, 2007)

*An interview with Kevin Randleman*

punchdrunkgamer



> Inside the Cage:​ Return of the Monster: Part II {Oct 10, 2007}
> By Dave Carpinello​ ​ *PDG:  *You were arrested a couple of months back  for DUI.  With a pending court date  upcoming what can you say about that night?
> *Kevin:*  It is turning out that was the best thing that could have happened to me that night.  I haven???t had a drink since and I am beyond walking a fair line.  I have got a blessed life and I almost flushed it down the toilet.  I could have killed myself or someone else.  The thought of that makes me sick.​
> *PDG:* There have been many different reports and rumors regarding what happened that night.  Do you have a statement that you can give to your fans?
> ...


----------



## Richie1888 (Oct 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted by FatCatMC
> I wouldn't go as far as to say Fedor is scared, but at this point one can't help to think that there is some sort of anxiety on his part. Typically to be the best, you have to beat the best, unless you are Fedor. His legacy is so rock solid that he hasn't fought top opposition in years and he's still considered the top fighter in the world, a title that would be in serious jeopardy if he chose to sign with the UFC. I really don't know how much longer we can sit here and make excuses for Fedor. At this point, in my mind, he is flat out ducking top opposition in an effort to keep his "aura of invincibility" in tact. If he hasn't fought a top fighter by year's end, I can no longer consider him the top fighter in the world (which I've had my doubts about for a long while anyway).




harsh words


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 11, 2007)

*MMA Madness Q&A with Josh Barnett*

MMA Madness??? - MMA Insight??? News - MMA Madness Q&A: One-on-one with Josh Barnett




> *MMA Madness Q&A: One-on-one with Josh Barnett
> 
> *     Josh Barnett is a UFC veteran and a PRIDE veteran. He is also considered one of the world???s top heavyweights. However, ???The Babyface Assassin??? currently has no home and hasn???t fought in close to a year. MMA Madness??? Ben Zeidler spoke to Barnett by phone last week to find out about his fighting status, his beef with Dana White, and more. Here are highlights of that interview.
> 
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 11, 2007)

Richie1888 said:


> harsh words





I was just trying to stir shit up in a thread I posted about the Fedor signing, but it's defintely how I feel.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 11, 2007)

Kimbo Slice Signs with EliteXC; Nick Diaz Signs Extension -- UFC news at MMAjunkie.com




> *                          Kimbo Slice Signs with EliteXC; Nick Diaz Signs Extension                     *
> 
> Posted by MMA Junkie                                on October 11, 2007 at 2:35 pm ET
> 
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 11, 2007)

The Fight Network :: ALL FIGHTS ALL THE TIME :: Get it on!




> *COUTURE QUITS UFC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Say it ain't so Randy!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 11, 2007)

WOW.. I am shocked.


----------



## A Black Guy (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm calling shenanigans.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 11, 2007)

This is depressing news, frankly.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 11, 2007)

I have a feeling this is the real deal. The story is up everywhere now.


----------



## A Black Guy (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah, now that I'm looking at everything possible, it sounds like it's true and thinking about it, it's a sound decision IMO.

Randy rode it to the top, along with his earnings he got his name in people's heads, now he's got his chain of gyms/training centers and that's his new life.  No point in fading away.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 11, 2007)

I seriously doubt he's looking to sign with M-1 to fight Fedor, I just think this is the end of the road. Oh well.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 11, 2007)

Defintely official.... 

Advertising at Sherdog.com


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 11, 2007)

Fedor is afraid of the Natural.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 11, 2007)

What does it matter if theyre never going to face?


----------



## A Black Guy (Oct 11, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> What does it matter if theyre never going to face?



For Randy that's the only thing he has left to prove.

There's nobody else out there who would really make you think "man, I wonder what would happen if he fought Randy..."

Why stick around in the UFC?

Say he stays, he beats Kongo, he beats Vera, then Gonzaga gets another shot and beats him.  Now Randy's not on top, he's not the buzz in every MMA story, and he fades out into oblivion like Dan Severn.

He's proven to the 50% of fans who aren't PRIDE nuthuggers that he's the best heavyweight of all time.  The only other thing he could do, was put all of the benchracing to rest and fight Fedor and then it would be undisputed.  Now that there's no chance of that, that the organization that he's stayed loyal to for all these years wasn't able to secure him the fight that "needed to happen," he has no use for the UFC or for fighting professionally.


----------



## KickNit (Oct 11, 2007)

Might as well retire when you're on top. There's no better time. He's getting old, no one can beat him, I'm sure it's no longer a challenge for him, and he can go on to bigger and better things. Change is good.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 11, 2007)

dana white is a dipshit.. sigh fedor, let him fight sambo, and set the bout.  THATS ALL HE HAD TO DO!  dumbass


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 11, 2007)

Dana White: ???Not Surprised??? by Randy Couture???s ???Retirement??? -- UFC news at MMAjunkie.com



> *                      Dana White: ???Not Surprised??? by Randy Couture???s ???Retirement???                 *
> 
> Posted by MMA Junkie                        on October 11, 2007 at 5:48 pm ET
> 
> ...


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 11, 2007)

Maybe this will invoke further action, who knows.

Sucks that he retires now that everyone has started to no longer doubt him.

I mean, I thought hed lose against Sylvia & Gonzaga.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 11, 2007)

I bet this has more to do with money.  Randy has done all he can do to stand a top the UFC as one of the Greatest Champions, yet he gets shitty pay days compared to some of the Competitors.


----------



## A Black Guy (Oct 11, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I bet this has more to do with money.  Randy has done all he can do to stand a top the UFC as one of the Greatest Champions, yet he gets shitty pay days compared to some of the Competitors.



I promise you that he made at least a mil each on the Sylvia and Gonzaga fights.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 11, 2007)

I promise you, you better be in high spirits this weekend.

And it still sucks that he wants to quit.  Think hell be back?  Meaning, you think this will get Fedor signed?


----------



## TCAP28 (Oct 11, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I promise you, you better be in high spirits this weekend.
> 
> And it still sucks that he wants to quit.  Think hell be back?  Meaning, you think this will get Fedor signed?




I really really hope so.  I'm dying to see Randy take on Fedor and beat him.  Fedor, IMO, is waaaaaaaaaay overrated.


----------



## Richie1888 (Oct 12, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I was just trying to stir shit up in a thread I posted about the Fedor signing, but it's defintely how I feel.



I dont know as much about the MMA as you but you seemed right in principle.

Shocked about Randy but ah well if he cant fight the best then the desire wont be there for everyone else and its a awaste to him memory if he fights some guy who beats him in a fight that doesnt even interest him.


----------



## Richie1888 (Oct 12, 2007)

who do you think Cro Cop will fight next Repro does he still have a fight left on the contract ?


----------



## A Black Guy (Oct 12, 2007)

He has a lot of fights left, his contract was for 6 fights I believe.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 12, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> I promise you that he made at least a mil each on the Sylvia and Gonzaga fights.




He made 250,000 each fight. with no win bonus.

For all he has done for the UFC, and you compare the likes of what Crocop, Rampage, and probably what they were offering Fedor.

Seems like a serious slap in the face to me.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 12, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> He made 250,000 each fight. with no win bonus.
> 
> For all he has done for the UFC, and you compare the likes of what Crocop, Rampage, and probably what they were offering Fedor.
> 
> Seems like a serious slap in the face to me.


 
Randy gets a % of the PPV draw on top of the 250K.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Richie1888 said:


> who do you think Cro Cop will fight next Repro does he still have a fight left on the contract ?


 
Cro-cop has 3 fights left on his contract but he hasn't been returning the UFC's phone calls, so he's in limbo right now.


----------



## Richie1888 (Oct 12, 2007)

he really wont get to fight anyone of note anymore.

I honestly thought he would destroy all comers in the ufc but I thought wrong

when he fights in the UFC he doesn't really seem interested is he not a member of parliament in Croatia ?

but if he didn't come back to the UFC who do you think they'd pair him with ?


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Richie1888 said:


> he really wont get to fight anyone of note anymore.
> 
> I honestly thought he would destroy all comers in the ufc but I thought wrong
> 
> ...


 

From the sounds of things, he's really not interested in fighting anymore. He's wanting to return to the Special Police force he was on from what I understand. I'm sure he can't fight anywhere else because of his contract, so this may be the end for Mirko too.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 12, 2007)

Kimbo Signs long-term contract with EliteXC

MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More


----------



## KickNit (Oct 12, 2007)

Yay Kimbo!


----------



## Richie1888 (Oct 13, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> From the sounds of things, he's really not interested in fighting anymore. He's wanting to return to the Special Police force he was on from what I understand. I'm sure he can't fight anywhere else because of his contract, so this may be the end for Mirko too.




 nnnooooooooo


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 13, 2007)

Early 2008 Return Possible for “Cro Cop” -- UFC news at MMAjunkie.com



> *  						Early 2008 Return Possible for ???Cro Cop???					 *
> 
> Posted by MMA Junkie                                on October 13, 2007 at 10:35 am ET
> Mirko ???Cro Cop??? Filipovic, a beleaguered UFC heavyweight coming off shocking back-to-back losses, is planning to return to the octagon in early 2008 ??? and he wants former PRIDE heavyweight champion Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira as an opponent.
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 13, 2007)

> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*- MARK CUBAN READY FOR MMA DEBUT*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Saturday, October 13, 2007                    - by Ken Pishna - MMAWeekly.com[/FONT]
> 
> 
> ...



I think nothing but good can come from Cuban getting into MMA.


----------



## KickNit (Oct 13, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I think nothing but good can come from Cuban getting into MMA.



Oh, great! Another big mouth. That's what the MMA needs.


----------



## Richie1888 (Oct 15, 2007)

anyone tried the Fantasy UFC Beta on their website? I just signed up and made my picks for the weekend.


----------



## Richie1888 (Oct 16, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Early 2008 Return Possible for ???Cro Cop??? -- UFC news at MMAjunkie.com




fantastic news cant wait for it


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 20, 2007)

Any of yall got a stream for tonight


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 20, 2007)

With Fedor fighting cans, Silva might be p4p best fighter in the world, it would be cool if the UFC got Filho.

Also Zuffa dropped Mayhem WTF!!


----------



## fufu (Oct 20, 2007)

Anderson Silva plowed through Franklin once again! Who the fuck will be able to beat Silva in the UFC?


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> Anderson Silva plowed through Franklin once again! Who the fuck will be able to beat Silva in the UFC?



If they get Filho or Dan Henderson if they give him alittle bonus to fight MW


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 21, 2007)

Did Vera win?


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 21, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Did Vera win?



Nope. Big Tim via decision. One judge scored the 3rd, 10-8. Tim looked pretty good, he even got hit with an illegal knee in the back of the head and still looked good.


Anderson would probably never fight Filho as they are good friends and have trained together. Henderson is the only one left.

And I jumped into the top 9% on MMAPlayground with that event.


----------



## fufu (Oct 21, 2007)

I did horrible on MMAPG. 

Considering Henderson doesn't want to cut to 185, the MW division is looking pretty bleak sans Anderson.


----------



## fufu (Oct 21, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Did Vera win?



No, it was a boring decision.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 21, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> No, it was a boring decision.



I thought it was an entertaining fight, but I can see how people thought it was boring. 

Vera's gameplan was obviously to smother Tim and to stay out of range of his punches. Tim's was to stay busy and throw lots of punches (as to not be boring), only Tim owned Brandon in the clinch so he didn't bother to separate when they got there.  

Exactly how I thought the fight would go, but I bet a 2nd round TKO for Sylvia on MMAPG. Tim took a nasty illegal knee to the neck that he survived too. 

Tim will be hard to beat by the current roster and I'm fairly certain he'll be champ once again as the winner of this fight is rumored to fight Nog for the title.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 24, 2007)

In other news...

Ok I just watched the Barrera (sp?) vs. Saunders fight on TUF tonight.  I dont know if it was a repeat, but I am pretty sure it wasnt.

Anyway, can someone tell me why there was no 3rd round?  Are the rules different from a regular PPV?  I must be pretty dumb in this category.  I thought it was a 50-50 fight that a 3rd round would unravel.  

Also, how many times does a fighter have to lose in order to get kicked off the show now?  Or do they stay and just not fight...?

In any case, I was kinda glad Barrera(sp?) lost.  He was exhausting to watch.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 24, 2007)

Holy shit, I missed this again?  I thought for sure this fight was this upcoming weekend!  Whoops.

Fuck Franklin.  I knew that pretty boy would lose again.  As far as Vera goes, that sucks.  Still, I would like to see the fights.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 25, 2007)

I just thought of something.  Tag team UFC fights.  What do you think?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 25, 2007)

fuckin dumb, watch wwe


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 25, 2007)

PreMier said:


> fuckin dumb, watch wwe



agreed.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 25, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> In other news...
> 
> Ok I just watched the Barrera (sp?) vs. Saunders fight on TUF tonight. I dont know if it was a repeat, but I am pretty sure it wasnt.
> 
> ...


 
On the show the fights are 2 rounds until the finals (3). You lose once and you're out of the competition, but you stay on the show to assist your teammates with training.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 25, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> On the show the fights are 2 rounds until the finals (3). You lose once and you're out of the competition, but you stay on the show to assist your teammates with training.



Holy shit.  Has it always been 2 rounds?


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 25, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I just thought of something.  Tag team UFC fights.  What do you think?



They had a tag team mma fight thing from japan. I think I saw it on daily motion or something


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> No, it was a boring decision.



I was expecting it to be a more boring fight.  It certainly wasnt as excited as I wouldve hoped.

But god damn, I HATE watching Tim fight.  The fucking guy is a mess.  When he stands he constantly looks like he is sucking in his gut, but hes not!  Unless hes sucking it in through out the fighting, he stomach looks the same as when hes introduced.  I also can stand his legs.  Ill bet thats the way to get him.  In fact, that was the only time Vera was able to throw good shots in.  However, there were combos.

It just didnt look like Vera tried long enough.  Tired, fatigued, out-weighed, he didnt look that great.  Tim really took advantage, but god dammit is he hard to look at.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 31, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I bet this has more to do with money.  Randy has done all he can do to stand a top the UFC as one of the Greatest Champions, yet he gets shitty pay days compared to some of the Competitors.



I don't want to say I was right or anything.....but.

Couture saga brings owner out of shadows - MMA - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 31, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I don't want to say I was right or anything.....but.
> 
> Couture saga brings owner out of shadows - MMA - Yahoo! Sports


 
You were right about it being about money, but he made 3 million last year, 1.5 mil a fight. Second only to Chuck Liddell.


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 31, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> You were right about it being about money, but he made 3 million last year, 1.5 mil a fight. Second only to Chuck Liddell.



His press conference he said he only made 750k a fight after the ppv revenue.


----------



## A Black Guy (Nov 2, 2007)

Matt Lindland watches 2 Girls 1 Cup.   






YouTube Video


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 4, 2007)

Couture will fight Fedor next year in an M-1 event for serious cash.  White will try to pull some kinda shit to get his "cut", being the douchebag that he is, but that fight is toooooo much money for the parties involved to let it slide away.

M-1 already said they'd toss Couture 1 million just to get into the ring ...


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome Back.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks.  First day I've had to chill in a few weeks with not even any gym time .  I'm back out again in a few days for four to six months.  Don't wreck the place while I'm gone AKIRA


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Lesnar vs. Mir @ UFC 81, Feb. 2*



> 11/05/2007
> *Super Bowl Showdown set between Lesnar and Mir*
> 
> By Thomas Gerbasi
> ...


How bout that shit?

I think that's a pretty big test for Lesnar, probably the worst possible matchup for him short of throwing him in against Nogueira. DanaCo. isn't doing him any favors.  That being said, I like Lesnar via first round GnP massacre.


----------



## A Black Guy (Nov 6, 2007)

Frank via crazy-eyed coke-rage.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey wait...did Kimbo ever fight Tank?


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 6, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Frank via crazy-eyed coke-rage.


----------



## A Black Guy (Nov 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Hey wait...did Kimbo ever fight Tank?



The promotion ran out of money and couldn't put on the gig.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 6, 2007)

Now....



> *  						Kimbo Slice vs. Bo Cantrell Set for Nov. 10 EliteXC Event					 *
> 
> Posted by MMA Junkie                                on November 1, 2007 at 10:37 am ET
> 
> ...



BTW the contender finale is on right now and it's a fucking fantastic fight. (ESPN)


----------



## A Black Guy (Nov 6, 2007)

Are we going to have ShoXC night at my place now?


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 6, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Are we going to have ShoXC night at my place now?



Two lopsided title fights and 2 freakshows is my kinda card. Hell yeah!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 6, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Two lopsided title fights and 2 freakshows is my kinda card. Hell yeah!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 7, 2007)

Interesting matchup between Mir and Lesner.  BJJ expert vs wrestling expert


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 7, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Interesting matchup between Mir and Lesner. BJJ expert vs wrestling expert


 
Yeah it is. I was kinda hoping they'd give Lesnar more of a cupcake for his first match.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 7, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Interesting matchup between Mir and Lesner.  BJJ expert vs wrestling expert



who do you think will win?

lesner is just so powerful.. i think he will wreck mir


----------



## fufu (Nov 7, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Yeah it is. I was kinda hoping they'd give Lesnar more of a cupcake for his first match.



Imagine what that guy must feel like if they did.


----------



## fufu (Nov 7, 2007)

Ok, everyone says Lesnar is super strong, but noone gives examples of his strength. So I want to know, what is this guy's deal?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 7, 2007)

PreMier said:


> who do you think will win?
> 
> lesner is just so powerful.. i think he will wreck mir


I'm calling this one for Mir.  I think Lesnar will be like every other huge wrestling dude.  Plenty of power with no MMA technique and no gas.

Mir is 6'3 and 255 so he doesn't give up much to Lesnar's 6'2 285 really.

That said Mir was an asshole in his first few UFC bouts.  How he held that armbar on Dorkboy after the he broke his arm (he knew that arm broke too btw) AND the ref telling him to let go repeatedly was bullshit.

**** Edit after seeing that training video it looks like Mir is fucked.*


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> Ok, everyone says Lesnar is super strong, but noone gives examples of his strength. So I want to know, what is this guy's deal?


Is your google broke?  Do search engines not run on time in your part of the world?  

Whoa ... I just googled him 






YouTube Video


----------



## PreMier (Nov 7, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I'm calling this one for Mir.  I think Lesnar will be like every other huge wrestling dude.  Plenty of power with no MMA technique and no gas.
> 
> Mir is 6'3 and 255 so he doesn't give up much to Lesnar's 6'2 285 really.
> 
> ...




yea, i dont think lesnar will gas.  i cant see the video here at work but will plan on watching it for sure.  lesnar is an awesome wrestler, and played football.  i think it will be a good fight, but lesner is just so strong and fast


----------



## PreMier (Nov 7, 2007)

got this from espn

The 6-foot-3, 290-pound Goliath, the guy who benches 475 pounds, squats 695 pounds
Lesnar ran the 40-yard dash in 4.7 second


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 7, 2007)

I would have thought he benched more than that ...  ... we have plenty of guys here who hit 400 plus.


----------



## A Black Guy (Nov 7, 2007)

Don't forget Lesnar is going to have to make 265 to fight in the UFC.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 7, 2007)

i think he is already there.


----------



## A Black Guy (Nov 7, 2007)

PreMier said:


> i think he is already there.



Right but showing clips and quoting articles about his feats as a 300lb+ guy aren't really all that relevant.


----------



## fufu (Nov 7, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Is your google broke?  Do search engines not run on time in your part of the world?
> 
> Whoa ... I just googled him
> 
> ...



There is nothing in that video that is setting him apart from anyone else. I see nothing particularly impressive.


----------



## fufu (Nov 7, 2007)

PreMier said:


> got this from espn
> 
> The 6-foot-3, 290-pound Goliath, the guy who benches 475 pounds, squats 695 pounds
> Lesnar ran the 40-yard dash in 4.7 second



Now that is helpful.

But Tank benched 600 right? Gym numbers mean shit, why is Lesnar any different?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 7, 2007)

look, all im saying is he is fast, strong and athletic.. and he has a good wrestling background, and im sure he is doing nothing but improving.

so thats the deal.  i made a statement, either accept it or dont, i really dont give a shit


----------



## fufu (Nov 7, 2007)

PreMier said:


> look, all im saying is he is fast, strong and athletic.. and he has a good wrestling background, and im sure he is doing nothing but improving.
> 
> so thats the deal.  i made a statement, either accept it or dont, i really dont give a shit



I was directing my comments towards Bonecrusher actually. 

I'm not trying to naysay you, gee wizzers. I'm getting a perspective on this guy.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> There is nothing in that video that is setting him apart from anyone else. I see nothing particularly impressive.


I saw a very powerful man with outstanding arm extension and rc rotation, explosive power through the full range of his strikes ... strikes thrown from the ground out not just from the shoulder, and serious take down skills with insane hip fexation from a heavyweight.  I saw speed (if the clip isn't edited to exaggerate that) not normal for someone his size.  Core strength is just off the charts there too ...

Is that what you saw?


----------



## fufu (Nov 7, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I saw a very powerful man with outstanding arm extension and rc rotation, explosive power through the full range of his strikes ... strikes thrown from the ground out not just from the shoulder, and serious take down skills with insane hip fexation from a heavyweight.  I saw speed (if the clip isn't edited to exaggerate that) not normal for someone his size.  Core strength is just off the charts there too ...
> 
> Is that what you saw?



Nope.

Again, I didn't see anything particularly impressive. He is fast, but let's have the WWE make a sensationalized training video for other heavy weights and see how it looks. 

I'm not saying he won't be good. But I'm not sold on him.


----------



## fufu (Nov 7, 2007)

YouTube Video











I like how he works his ground and pound up close and still effective.

However, his opponent was 4-6 coming off of 3 three losses.

I def. want to catch his battle against Mir to see how good he is on the ground.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 7, 2007)

The facts are that Lesnar will be the strongest and quite possibly the fastest heavyweight in the UFC, all jam packed into a 265lb frame. There is nobody like that in all of MMA. The only comparison you can possibly make is to GSP, how he walks around at close to 200 and cuts to 170 to absolutely out-muscle and out class his opponents with raw talent, only Lesnar doesn't have near the skill-set that GSP has, but you get the idea of the athleticism we're talking about here. 

Like BC said, I saw the same things. The guy is a freak and will completely out-class and out-muscle just about everyone with his greatest weakness probably being his ground game, which makes Mir just about the most dangerous guy you could put in there with him.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 7, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Don't forget Lesnar is going to have to make 265 to fight in the UFC.


 
He made 265 for the K1 fight.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> Nope.
> 
> Again, I didn't see anything particularly impressive. He is fast, but let's have the WWE make a sensationalized training video for other heavy weights and see how it looks.
> 
> I'm not saying he won't be good. But I'm not sold on him.



I wasnt all that impressed either.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's the same guy vs. Bob Sapp.  






YouTube Video


----------



## fUnc17 (Nov 7, 2007)

If he shoots in on Mir, and gets him to the ground he will get dominated technically. Doesn't matter how big strong and fast he is. If he trades with Mir, he's in trouble because i'm counting on his strikes not being accurate, nor effective. Although, he always has a punchers chance.

Lesnars best bet is in the clinch where he can deliver big knees and use his strength and power to his advantage, otherwise the guy is a wrap. Mir is too good.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 7, 2007)

Vs Min Soo w/e Lesnar had shit for ground technique.  Just a ground brawler.  Still .... Mir better get in his game and get Lesnar out of his or this will be a short night for Mir.  Vera took Mir out with two strikes ...


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 8, 2007)

Alittle old but a Kevin Randleman has a nasty staph infection


> from mmamanina.com
> _???I was in critical condition for almost three weeks and I am two weeks out of the hospital now ??? pain is just part of the healing, and it hurts a lot???. I had two organs shut down again. I think what I need to do is stop enduring the pain and go see the doctors earlier.???_​ Gee ??? you think so, huh, Kevin? Egad.
> The former UFC heavyweight champion Kevin Randleman talks about a ???painful??? staph infection the bored two holes in the side of his body and almost killed him.


----------



## fufu (Nov 8, 2007)

holy fucking shit


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 8, 2007)

I dont even know what were looking at.


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 8, 2007)

Its the side of his chest under his armpit


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 8, 2007)

MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*- MARK KERR ENDS SEVEN-YEAR DROUGHT*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Thursday, November 08, 2007                    - by Tom Hamlin - MMAWeekly.com[/FONT]
> 
> HOLLYWOOD, Calif. ??? For the first time in nearly seven years, Mark "The Smashing Machine" Kerr had his hand raised in victory. He won on Wednesday night at the World Cagefighting Organization???s event in Hollywood, Calif.
> ...



That's one hell of a drought. LOL!


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 8, 2007)

M-1 Global debut: Fedor versus Pedro Rizzo? at UFC blog for UFC news, results, videos, rumors, fights, pics and tickets — MMAmania.com (UFCmania.com)



> *M-1 Global debut: Fedor versus Pedro Rizzo?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fufu (Nov 8, 2007)

I love Kerr. He was awesome, but he is done. Done done done.


----------



## fUnc17 (Nov 9, 2007)

He's big and gay.

Video Mark Kerr Fundamental Takedowns - Mark, kerr, instructional, Vol, Techniques - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 9, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> M-1 Global debut: Fedor versus Pedro Rizzo? at UFC blog for UFC news, results, videos, rumors, fights, pics and tickets ??? MMAmania.com (UFCmania.com)


So this is like aaaaaaaaaaaaa kinda almost fight.  Like MMA lite sorta.  He maybe M-1 can buy up Sapp too.  I'm sure he's lounging around somewhere ... he'd be a good match-up.  Sapp can use "Myaheee myahaaa myahaha" as his walk out song.  Ello.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 9, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> So this is like aaaaaaaaaaaaa kinda almost fight.  Like MMA lite sorta.  He maybe M-1 can buy up Sapp too.  I'm sure he's lounging around somewhere ... he'd be a good match-up.  Sapp can use "Myaheee myahaaa myahaha" as his walk out song.  Ello.



Thats actually a pretty good idea.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 10, 2007)

Kimbo the Latest Street-Fighting Sensation (Story from Yahoo! Sports) -- MMAjunkie.com



> Will the real Kimbo Slice please stand up?
> 
> Before there was such a thing as UFC, and knowledge of what constituted real fighting with techniques from every fighting sport legal, people had their fantasy about the big streetfighter who wasn???t trained in the gym who was the toughest guy in town. The role is as old as the fame of the pro wrestler Dick the Bruiser in the 50s, and maybe goes back to the pioneer heavyweight boxer, John L. Sullivan.
> 
> ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 11, 2007)

And the votes are in ... Nick Diaz is still a bitch.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 11, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> And the votes are in ... Nick Diaz is still a bitch.



Unbelievable. 

Anyone got links to the fights?

At least Kimbo won, and Jake Shields actually finished a fight.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 11, 2007)

Kimbo vs Bo Cantrell

Noons vs Diaz


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Fedor defends Combat Sambo World Championship*

Advertising at Sherdog.com



> Fedor Defends Combat Sambo World Championship
> 
> Fedor Emelianenko (Pictures) won the open-weight division of the 31st Combat Sambo World Championship on Nov. 10 in Prague. With the win, the 31-year-old Russian, widely regarded as the No. 1 heavyweight fighter in the world, defended the title he won two years ago in the Czech Republic capital.
> 
> ...


Something fishy about 2 opponents just "not showing".


----------



## A Black Guy (Nov 11, 2007)

It's pretty obvious that Cantrell took a dive.  Not saying it was planned or he just decided to bitch-out, but that elbow/forearm never connected.

Diaz got robbed, the cut over the eye wasn't bleeding much and there were no complaints of vision problems.  Earlier the Kleinbeck fight was stopped for a legitimate cut, being that he had a Fedor-sized open wound.  I don't think that excuses Diaz for clearly being out-fought.  He looked terrible again, lethargic, weak, and clearly not the same guy who really made me a fan of his.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 11, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> It's pretty obvious that Cantrell took a dive. Not saying it was planned or he just decided to bitch-out, but that elbow/forearm never connected.
> 
> Diaz got robbed, the cut over the eye wasn't bleeding much and there were no complaints of vision problems. Earlier the Kleinbeck fight was stopped for a legitimate cut, being that he had a Fedor-sized open wound. I don't think that excuses Diaz for clearly being out-fought. He looked terrible again, lethargic, weak, and clearly not the same guy who really made me a fan of his.


 
Yeah, he looked like shit. 

At first I thought the uppercut caught Cantrell on the chin, but it just didn't. Weird.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2007)

maybe the body shot broke a rib or seperated some cartlidge and he couldnt breathe?


----------



## A Black Guy (Nov 11, 2007)

PreMier said:


> maybe the body shot broke a rib or seperated some cartlidge and he couldnt breathe?



It looked like it caught him in the tit/armpit region.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 12, 2007)

Did Bo Cantrell Take a Dive Against Kimbo Slice? -- MMAjunkie.com





> Did Bo Cantrell Take a Dive Against Kimbo Slice?
> 
> Posted by MMA Junkie on November 12, 2007 at 11:36 am ET
> 
> ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 12, 2007)

My thoughts on this are that Bas wold not be a party to a worked fight.  He makes his living from his reputation now, not his ability to get in the ring.  If he is in Kimbo's corner then IMHO the fight was ligit.  Why the strikes ... and I watched them on slowmo and agree with you ABG ... ended the fight I dunno.  I just strongly feel that Bas would run from anything that would destroy his reputation as severely as being party to a worked fight would do.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 12, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> My thoughts on this are that Bas wold not be a party to a worked fight.  He makes his living from his reputation now, not his ability to get in the ring.  If he is in Kimbo's corner then IMHO the fight was ligit.  Why the strikes ... and I watched them on slowmo and agree with you ABG ... ended the fight I dunno.  I just strongly feel that Bas would run from anything that would destroy his reputation as severely as being party to a worked fight would do.



I agree, I think it's more a case of Cantrell just completely flaking.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 12, 2007)

MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*- UFC PRES ADDRESSES SHERK, COUTURE, AND MORE*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> Monday, November 12, 2007                    - by Ken Pishna - MMAWeekly.com[/FONT]
> 
> ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 12, 2007)

I still hear Lex Luther's voice in my mind when I read White's press.  I think it's permanent.


----------



## A Black Guy (Nov 13, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> My thoughts on this are that Bas wold not be a party to a worked fight.  He makes his living from his reputation now, not his ability to get in the ring.  If he is in Kimbo's corner then IMHO the fight was ligit.  Why the strikes ... and I watched them on slowmo and agree with you ABG ... ended the fight I dunno.  I just strongly feel that Bas would run from anything that would destroy his reputation as severely as being party to a worked fight would do.



I wouldn't give Bas that much credit, I mean, he IS a pancrase guy at heart.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 13, 2007)

http://hacnews.com/sokinterview.html​ 


> EXCLUSIVE: RAMEAU THIERRY SOKOUDJOU INTERVIEW
> _By: Luis Cruz_​
> 
> _He shocked the world when he knocked out the number 2 and 3 205lbs fighters in the world back-to-back. He grabbed fans and fighters attention alike in minimal time. But what has this wrecking machine been up to since then? In this exclusive interview, I has the chance to catch up with hard hitting Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou to find out what he's been up to and what the fans can expect next._
> ...


 

I don't know what to make of that at the end but it seems that he will be at the very least attending UFC 79. Rumor has it that Machida has agreed to fight him but nothing is in black and white. If so, that would be an incredible fight. ​


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> I wouldn't give Bas that much credit, I mean, he IS a pancrase guy at heart.


Hey Pancrase was good shit back in the day.  What's the beef?


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 13, 2007)

Who's everyone got? I'm taking a few upsets in this one. While there aren't huge names on this card, I have a sinking suspicion this is going to be a crazy card with crazy undercard fights. I'm actually really looking forward to this card. 

My picks in bold. 

*
UFC 78*

Date: Nov. 17, 2007
Location: Newark, New Jersey
Venue: Prudential Arena
Broadcast: Pay-Per-View
 MAIN CARD
 Michael Bisping vs. *Rashad Evans*
* Houston Alexander* vs. Thiago Silva
Joe Doerksen vs. *Ed Herman*
 Ryo Chonan vs. *Karo Parisyan*
* Frankie Edgar* vs. Spencer Fisher
PRELIMINARY CARD
 Thiago Alves vs. *Chris Lytle*
* Joe Lauzon* vs. Jason Reinhardt
* Marcus Aurelio* vs. Luke Caudillo
 Akihiro Gono vs. *Tamdan McCrory*
Rashad should manhandle Bisping. Period. 

I think Alexander will stun us again. Silva looked sloppy in his last fight vs. a chump, and gassed shortly thereafter but he did win. Another flashy KO for the man with the biggest cranium in the Western Hemisphere. 

I think Herman takes a decision, Doerksen took the fight on short notice. 

Parisyan wins a decision via a few "gorgeous, flamboyant"  judo throws. 

Edgar will bang with Fischer for a little until he realizes that's not a good idea and will put him on his back. Edgar wins the position battle and wins a decision. 

Thiago Alves has some killer strikes but I see Lytle being crafty and sneaking up behind him with a RNC victory. 

Lauzon and Aurelio should win easily and my other upset pick of the night is Tamden McCrory over Gono. Kid showed a ton of poise in his first match in the UFC against Pete Spratt. He took a good deal of punishment, remained calm and eventually caught Pete with one of many sub attempts while showing decent amount of skill on the ground. Not to mention he's 6'4", which is a gigantic advantage for him @ 170 if he uses it. While they are throwing McCrory to the wolves again, octagon shock for Gono combined with McCrory's reach and scrappy demeanor will help McCrory pick up his 2nd UFC victory.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 13, 2007)

Report: UFC in Talks with Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou -- MMAjunkie.com



> *  					Report: UFC in Talks with Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou				 *
> 
> Posted by MMA Junkie                        on November 13, 2007 at 9:29 pm ET
> 
> ...



I really hope they get this done.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 13, 2007)

MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*- IFL SHUFFLES GRAND PRIX LINE-UP*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tuesday, November 13, 2007                    - by Damon Martin - MMAWeekly.com [/FONT]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2007)

MAIN CARD
 Michael Bisping vs.*Rashad Evans **  ... unless it's another work*
* Houston Alexander* vs. Thiago Silva **
Joe Doerksen vs. *Ed Herman ***
 Ryo Chonan vs. *Karo Parisyan ***
* Frankie Edgar* vs. Spencer Fisher **
PRELIMINARY CARD
 Thiago Alves vs. Chris Lytle* *
* Joe Lauzon* vs. Jason Reinhardt **
* Marcus Aurelio* vs. Luke Caudillo **
 Akihiro Gono vs. *Tamdan McCrory ** *
Depends on which Alves shows up here.  The high energy Thiago will overwhelm and KO Lytle IMHO.  I'm looking for another flying knee as Lytle shoots for the ko.

The UFC noob curse will doom Gono.

Luke Caudillo is just getting in the wrong match.   Aurelio is coming off of a three fight losing streak and needs to win to stay in  the UFC.  He's going to be on a mission.

Thiago Silva is just a bad assed little dude.  If he gets inside on Alexander ... and he will ... then Houston will be in the highlight reels.

The Heat will get an easy win here.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 14, 2007)

Friday???s Strikeforce Event Will Air Live on Yahoo! Sports -- MMAjunkie.com





> Friday???s Strikeforce Event Will Air Live on Yahoo! Sports
> 
> Posted by MMA Junkie on November 13, 2007 at 11:25 pm ET
> 
> ...


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 14, 2007)

If anyone watched tonights TUF....then you know how much Matt Hughes is a prick.  Not that it was a secret.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 14, 2007)

He was a total tool tonight.  "Do you want me to pick?" was line one ... and the part where to the dude were forced to switch teams and wanted to get some kind of bonding going ... he shut them down.  Total asshole.


----------



## Richie1888 (Nov 15, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> If anyone watched tonights TUF....then you know how much Matt Hughes is a prick.  Not that it was a secret.




what did he do it hasnt aired over here yet ?


----------



## A Black Guy (Nov 15, 2007)

All I know is that I can't watch Mac Danzig and not think of David Lowery from the band Cracker.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 15, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> He was a total tool tonight.  "Do you want me to pick?" was line one ... and the part where to the dude were forced to switch teams and wanted to get some kind of bonding going ... he shut them down.  Total asshole.



Bingo is his name.

I thought the very same thing at both parts.  I love his jusifications on both counts.

1.  "He wanted to choose his weakest fighters vs. his strongest."

2.  "I am here to coach.  Not make friends."

What a fucking jerk off.  Now we know why it WAS 6-2.  (I thought Danzig was going to win too)

About his justifications, I may see a point on the first one about Serra choosing the shittier fighters, but so what.

I was so fucking surprised he said what he said in the warm up room.  I thought they had a legitamate reason to talk to him.  Jesus, he didnt even shake their hands.  If the guy in your corner doesnt care whether you win the fight or not (other than his own stats), how much are you going to care about his instructions?


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 15, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> All I know is that I can't watch Mac Danzig and not think of David Lowery from the band Cracker.



I cant see the pic cuz I am at work, but I knew sooner or later someone was going to make fun of the "clear eyes" voiced moron.  Good fighter though.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 15, 2007)

Richie1888 said:


> what did he do it hasnt aired over here yet ?





> Bingo is his name.
> 
> I thought the very same thing at both parts. I love his jusifications on both counts.
> 
> ...


----------



## A Black Guy (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm thinking about the Ryo-Karo fight too much.

It's obvious that Karo doesn't have the hands to put him down and Ryo has a good chin, so it's going to push the distance, but fuck, Ryo has shown he doesn't give up and is willing to take chances late in a fight, which is usually when Karo puts the icing on his decisions.


----------



## A Black Guy (Nov 16, 2007)

Tim Sylvia talks shit on Reggie Warren and pays the price.   






YouTube Video


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 16, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> I'm thinking about the Ryo-Karo fight too much.
> 
> It's obvious that Karo doesn't have the hands to put him down and Ryo has a good chin, so it's going to push the distance, but fuck, Ryo has shown he doesn't give up and is willing to take chances late in a fight, which is usually when Karo puts the icing on his decisions.


 

I'm thinking about this card too much man. It looked horrible on paper, but this has potential to be one of the best of the year. What are your plans?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2007)

im not going to watch it.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't forget the live stream @ Yahoo for tonights Strikeforce card guys. Oh and Sasaki dropped out and Sean Salmon took his place in the tourney. 

Here is the direct link : Strikeforce Tournament Series

Starts @ 11PM EST



> *                     Strikeforce Weigh-In Results and Tournament Pairings (Updated)                 *
> 
> Posted by MMA Junkie                        on November 15, 2007 at 10:54 pm ET
> 
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 16, 2007)

ROFL!! Follow the live fight link above and go to the Belfort vs. Overeem fight. Overeem comes out to the song "America, Fuck Yeah" from the movie Team America World Police.


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2007)

when does strikeforce start?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 16, 2007)

Overeem put some serious upper body muscle on.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 16, 2007)

Who is the most under rated in the odds for ufc 78?

I'm thinking it's Edgar.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 17, 2007)

Id bet on him.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2007)

I went for broke on him.  Fisher has a good chance just because the dude is soooo high energy with well developed talent, but so is Edgar.  I'm going to be freaking out on that fight.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 17, 2007)

I never even knew who the fuck he was until last wednesday when i watched Unleashed.  The transitions between him and Griffin were astounding, plus the lil bastard can take a hit!


----------



## A Black Guy (Nov 17, 2007)

Repro, where you at?  Your phone isn't working.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 17, 2007)

This event gonna be on MMA-TV or are there any other links to it?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm sure it'll be on MMA-TV.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 17, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Who is the most under rated in the odds for ufc 78?
> 
> I'm thinking it's Edgar.



So funny, I went for broke on Edgar too. I bet every penny on him over @ MMA Playground, he's like +200.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 17, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Repro, where you at?  Your phone isn't working.



Lol, I guess I forgot to pay the bill. I just called you.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> So funny, I went for broke on Edgar too. I bet every penny on him over @ MMA Playground, he's like +200.


Yup ... at mmapg.  Do they replace your money sometime at the start of the year?  I figure I'm gone so if I loose it all nbfd.



> If you win: +$1306 to bankroll
> If you lose: -$622 to bankroll


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 17, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Yup ... at mmapg.  Do they replace your money sometime at the start of the year?  I figure I'm gone so if I loose it all nbfd.



Yeah, you start with 1K at the beginning of each season. I think 79 is the last one of this season so like you, I'm going for broke.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2007)

Where you watching the fight at?


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 17, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Where you watching the fight at?



ABG and I are going to a friend's house. I can't stand watching it @ the bar, I never remember what happened, I'm bound to miss something, and I spend more than $40 anyway. Torrents this time around for you?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> ABG and I are going to a friend's house. I can't stand watching it @ the bar, I never remember what happened, I'm bound to miss something, and I spend more than $40 anyway. Torrents this time around for you?


MMA-TV will be most likely how I watch it.  I'm not paying White a dime if I can.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 17, 2007)

Is that a pay site?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2007)

Me?  Pay? 

MMA-TV - Login


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 17, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Me?  Pay?
> 
> MMA-TV - Login



I'm to tired to drive all the way to my buddies house to watch.  Anyway I can watch for free on my laptop?  I can't get off the couch.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I'm to tired to drive all the way to my buddies house to watch.  Anyway I can watch for free on my laptop?  I can't get off the couch.


Yes.  I'm a premium member from a $5 donation and get to watch the fight free.  Dunno if they still stream the events live for non-premium members now but it won't hurt to try.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 17, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Yes.  I'm a premium member from a $5 donation and get to watch the fight free.  Dunno if they still stream the events live for non-premium members now but it won't hurt to try.



Thats cool.  Can you give me updates?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Thats cool.  Can you give me updates?


DB why not just sign up and watch it?


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 17, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> DB why not just sign up and watch it?


I did but it take time to activate your account.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 17, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I did but it take time to activate your account.


 
TVU networks | Downloads

It literally takes less than 30 seconds to download and it's free dude. And it just started.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 17, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> TVU networks | Downloads
> 
> It literally takes less than 30 seconds to download and it's free dude. And it just started.



Thanks man.  I'm watching.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 17, 2007)

I wonder if the Lee Hotti crew showed up at this one.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 17, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I wonder if the Lee Hotti crew showed up at this one.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2007)

Fuck yeah ... go Edgars.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2007)

Ca-ching.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm getting bored with this Karo fight.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2007)

MMA does get that way sometimes.  This was a yawner ...


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 17, 2007)

Has Houstans fire been smothered?  Think we'll see him again anytime soon?  I would like to see him against a Bonnar or Griffen.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2007)

poor stopage imho.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2007)

I had Silva on this one anyway.  I think Houstan would KO Bonner pretty fast.  Griffen maybe too ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2007)

Now we have in this corner the boring do just enough to win Evans vs the Dana White manufactured Missthing.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah this is a pretty shitty main event. Can't wait for Dec. 29th.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2007)

29-29


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 17, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Now we have in this corner the boring do just enough to win Evans vs the Dana White manufactured Missthing.



Yeah really.  I mean go for a take down in the last 10 seconds.  WTF!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2007)

29-28 Evans


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2007)

Free was just the right price for this event


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 17, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> ABG and I are going to a friend's house. I can't stand watching it @ the bar, I never remember what happened, I'm bound to miss something, and *I spend more than $40 anyway*. Torrents this time around for you?



Man, I am a shot guy and I paid $32 for this fight.  Burger + 7 michelobe lights!


Edgar was the fight of the night...as I anticipated!  I swear, this lil bastard is one of my favorites now.

Ed Herman didnt really surprise me.

Karo...    I wanted him to lose from the get go, but I didnt know why.  However......after the 2nd round I remembered why.   HES A FUCKING SNORE FEST!!!!!!!

Houston's stoppage, sorry Bone, was legitamate Id say.  How many punches/elbows were thrown without good defense?  Trust me...I almost always route for USA, but I couldnt deny this.

Evans... jesus.  Another boring fight.  Evans still deserved the win, but what a fucking bore job.

The undercard had that freak looking motherfucker from the BJ Penn TUF.  That was pretty short and sweet.  Not bad!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 17, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Free was just the right price for this event



Which shoulda been the price.  Seriously, Spike shouldve picked this up.

Then again, I still wouldve been at Hooters.

I met "Gina" tonight. :drool:  Oh my god was this girls body hot.  Then..umm, "Blaze" showed up and spoke to me.  Nice guy, really!  But a frat guy, all the way.

Anyone else think this new ref took the words "BIG" from ~Big John Mcarthy~?  That new ref was huge vs. that fatfucked pioneer Mcarthy.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Which shoulda been the price.  Seriously, Spike shouldve picked this up.
> 
> Then again, I still wouldve been at Hooters.
> 
> ...


Whoa there big guy ... you're stomping on hallowed ground there.  Big John is the man.  That dude was frickin huge though.

Gina ... what Gina.  Not _*the*_ Gina ...


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 17, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Whoa there big guy ... you're stomping on hallowed ground there.  Big John is the man.  That dude was frickin huge though.
> 
> Gina ... what Gina.  Not _*the*_ Gina ...



I think this girl was hotter.

"Blaze" told me her tits were fake.  I CARE.  I dont give a shit!

I never thought Big John Mcarthy was anything special.  Hes a large ref, tops.

However, now the UFC has grown into an actual sport, Id like to have him reffing than mazagatti or yamasaki.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 17, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Man, I am a shot guy and I paid $32 for this fight.  Burger + 7 michelobe lights!
> 
> 
> Edgar was the fight of the night...as I anticipated!  I swear, this lil bastard is one of my favorites now.
> ...



Yet I end up spending $50 last week when we went to Duffy's on 3 miller lights and a patty melt.  

Anyway, pretty boring event. Edgar won exactly the way I figured he would. On the way to see the fights I told ABG that I changed my mind about Alexander and it turned out as expected, I thought it was a legitimate stoppage too, he was out for a second. 

Karo was out of shape as usual, and Lauzon looked pretty awesome, although he was fighting Willow so that was no surprise. Stoked on Edgar though, I made a boatload of fake money on him.


----------



## A Black Guy (Nov 17, 2007)

How come when you talk about meeting a guy named Blaze can I only think of a guy in an American Gladiators costume standing at the bar with a giant q-tip?


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 17, 2007)

^ 


Yup, looks like the union guys put the squeeze on Dana and had their guys reffing the fights. They did fine IMO.


----------



## fufu (Nov 17, 2007)

Glad I could split the ppv cost 4 ways on tonight's card.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> Glad I could split the ppv cost 4 ways on tonight's card.



Yeah, we did too. Not only that, but my buddies' girlfriend had a snack buffet laid out for us too. I'm gonna be shitting artichoke dip for 2 the next days.


----------



## A Black Guy (Nov 17, 2007)

I just have to add the fact that Wheat Thins are fucking amazing.

That is all.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2007)

Ohhhhh no fufucious bet the bank on Chonan.  Bzzzzzzt.  Bust out that work for food sign there brotha 

Meanstwhile ... way to go ReproBro

*UFC 78: Validation ???* 
Edgar vs Fisher         $1,442         
Frank Edgar           *+$3,028*
[prediction bonuses]  + $120


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 17, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Ohhhhh no fufucious bet the bank on Chonan.  Bzzzzzzt.  Bust out that work for food sign there brotha
> 
> Meanstwhile ... way to go ReproBro
> 
> ...





Edgar is a scrappy little bastard eh?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 18, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Edgar is a scrappy little bastard eh?


 ... I couldn't believe it when I looked at the odds.  They musta thought he was some kinda MMA rainman.  At least I'm not a broke ass bitch no more


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 18, 2007)

Goldberg quote of the night:

"Gono has to be careful Joe. McCrory is so tall, it's just one quick flick and it's on the chin."


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Finally!!!!!*



> *                      Anderson Silva vs. Dan Henderson Set for March                 *
> 
> Posted by MMA Junkie                        on November 18, 2007 at 6:10 am ET
> 
> ...


Now THIS is a fight.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 18, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Yet I end up spending $50 last week when we went to Duffy's on 3 miller lights and a patty melt.
> 
> Anyway, pretty boring event. Edgar won exactly the way I figured he would. On the way to see the fights I told ABG that I changed my mind about Alexander and it turned out as expected, I thought it was a legitimate stoppage too, he was out for a second.
> 
> Karo was out of shape as usual, and Lauzon looked pretty awesome, although he was fighting Willow so that was no surprise. Stoked on Edgar though, I made a boatload of fake money on him.



Its weird how Duffys always manages to fuck ya on the bill.  But when I go alone or with 1 other person, its better..?  Maybe you got a shot or two on your tab that night.  I usually dont buy shots at UFCs though.

That lil Edgar...man, that is one talented dwarf.  I am going to be excited every time that Keebler elf enters the ring!

I guess I am really anticipating the next fight.  You finally got Serra vs. Hughes and the ever-predicted fight between Liddel and Silva, how long have we all talked about them two fighting?

I think I am looking forward to the Serra/Hughes fight more than anything.  I never liked that asshole Hughes and hearing Serra talk so much shit that I AGREE with, makes it that much more desirable to see.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 18, 2007)

My predictions for what's coming:

Serra destroys Hughes
Hendo GnP's Anderson Silva
Horodecki vs Lierley rematch will be the sleeper for Dec
Liddel gets retired by Silva
Penn beats Stevenson
Guida takes Huerta
Faber KO's Curran


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 18, 2007)

For some reason I think Liddell is gonna KO Silva.


----------



## fufu (Nov 18, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Yeah, we did too. Not only that, but my buddies' girlfriend had a snack buffet laid out for us too. I'm gonna be shitting artichoke dip for 2 the next days.


----------



## fufu (Nov 18, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Ohhhhh no fufucious bet the bank on Chonan.  Bzzzzzzt.  Bust out that work for food sign there brotha
> 
> Meanstwhile ... way to go ReproBro
> 
> ...




hahaha, yeah. My friend and I both put all out money on underdog fighters. My friend bet on Edgar, lucky him. I actually had Karo ftw but changed my mind at the last minute.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 21, 2007)

I still don't understand what Hughes did in the last TUF episode


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 21, 2007)

> *                      Fedor Emelianenko Confirmed for New Year???s Event in Japan                 *
> 
> Posted by MMA Junkie                        on November 21, 2007 at 12:42 pm ET
> 
> ...


Some pretty big names on that list. I don't expect any of them to fight each other.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 21, 2007)

Larkin Named IFL CEO as League Losses Down




> Larkin Named IFL CEO as League Losses Down
> 
> 
> Wednesday, November 21, 2007
> ...


I hope he can keep it afloat, I like the IFL.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 21, 2007)

> *  					???The Ultimate Fighter??? Marathon Underway				 *
> 
> Posted by MMA Junkie                        on November 21, 2007 at 2:22 pm ET
> 
> ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 21, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Larkin Named IFL CEO as League Losses Down
> 
> 
> I hope he can keep it afloat, I like the IFL.


Same here.  Great place for the new guys to come up free and clear of Dana White as they face some has beens and coulda wouldas for a little seasoning.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 23, 2007)

*Serra withdraws from UFC 79*

UFC® : Ultimate Fighting Championship®



> 11/23/2007
> *Serra Injured, Withdraws From UFC 79 Card*
> 
> UFC President Dana White announced Thursday that Matt Serra will have to withdraw from the UFC 79 card due to an injury he suffered after his training earlier this week.
> ...


Godfuckingdamnit!!!!!   This is worst case scenario for the UFC and the WW division. We've been waiting for 8 months for this fight and now who knows how long we'll have to wait for Serra to recover. Fuck.


----------



## fufu (Nov 23, 2007)

What the fuck!!! That sucks!!!


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 23, 2007)

I just can't believe it. Actually I kinda can, it just seemed surreal that those 2 were gonna lock up. Whatever, this sucks.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 23, 2007)

Might be 4 to 6 months before this one happens ... if it ever does.  Means that if it happens I'll get to see it live .  Well, live on TV that is.

It sucks that Serra has blown out his fricken spine though.  I like the dude ... despite that fucking voice of his ... from the way he generally carried himself in the show.  This is potentially a career ending injury.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 23, 2007)

Yeah, I have a feeling this fight will never happen.


----------



## fufu (Nov 23, 2007)

So, seeing as the main event of 79 is kaput...what are they gonna replace it with? They better not bump up wand and chuck to the main event and throw in another shit fight.


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 23, 2007)

Congo vs Arlovski would be a good replacement both should be fresh, if Arlovski can get over his contract dispute


----------



## A Black Guy (Nov 23, 2007)

Fitch should be due for a fight.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 23, 2007)

> *                      Report: Jon Fitch or Thiago Alves Could Replace Matt Serra at UFC 79                 *
> 
> Posted by MMA Junkie                        on November 23, 2007 at 9:00 pm ET
> Matt Hughes might have a UFC 79 opponent, after all.
> ...








> *UFC 79*
> 
> Date: Dec. 29, 2007
> Location: Las Vegas, Nev.
> ...


----------



## fufu (Nov 23, 2007)

yes yes, let's keep the title fight! Let's see Fitch v Hughes!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 23, 2007)

That doesn't look good for Hughes.  Either he beats a middle contender and looks like "Wow I beat someone from the middle of the heap  " ... or ... "In an upset Hughes was beaten by someone not top ranked  ".  Loose/loose for Hughes.


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 23, 2007)

I don't see they would find a replacement, hughes loses, does he lose his title shot?  

Im just hoping to see Sokoudjou KO Lyoto. Its crazy that he is only 23


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 24, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> UFC® : Ultimate Fighting Championship®
> 
> Godfuckingdamnit!!!!!   This is worst case scenario for the UFC and the WW division. We've been waiting for 8 months for this fight and now who knows how long we'll have to wait for Serra to recover. Fuck.



This is unbelievable.  I have been talkign so much shit about this and now, NOW I have nothing.


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 24, 2007)

> ???m going to fight Georges St. Pierre on December 29th. I???ve got a couple reasons why I???ve made this decision and I will share those at a later time. I???ve asked for this to be for an interim title and if Matt Serra can???t fight in a year, then this would just be the title fight; but I don???t know if that is going to happen right now. I will keep you all posted.
> -Matt EDIT: This WILL BE for the interim title, so it will be a 5-round fight. -Matt



Matt Hughes - 9-Time UFC Welterweight Champion


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 24, 2007)

> *                          UFC 79: Matt Hughes vs. Georges St. Pierre III for Interim Title (Updated)                     *
> 
> Posted by MMA Junkie                                on November 24, 2007 at 9:47 pm ET
> 
> ...



This makes up for it. Awesome.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 28, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> UFC® : Ultimate Fighting Championship®
> 
> Godfuckingdamnit!!!!!   This is worst case scenario for the UFC and the WW division. We've been waiting for 8 months for this fight and now who knows how long we'll have to wait for Serra to recover. Fuck.



I just cant let this shit go.

Serra has been fighting and lifting for years, what did he do exactly that herniated his disk?

Ever since I herniated mine, I have felt kinda scared about certain movements, but I am sure Serra is more flexible than I am, so I am very interested in how it happened.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 28, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I just cant let this shit go.
> 
> Serra has been fighting and lifting for years, what did he do exactly that herniated his disk?
> 
> Ever since I herniated mine, I have felt kinda scared about certain movements, but I am sure Serra is more flexible than I am, so I am very interested in how it happened.



From the sound of it, it was a very light rolling session. He was just demonstrating a technique and it went. Crazy.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 28, 2007)

Mine went out doing a light stretch.  Ill bet he really feels shitty. (emotionally)


----------



## fUnc17 (Nov 30, 2007)

That's bullshit man. How the fuck do you herniate a disc when your spine is not under load?

I bet hughes jumped in bed with dana white and begged for a GSP rematch


----------



## Yanick (Nov 30, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> That's bullshit man. How the fuck do you herniate a disc when your spine is not under load?
> 
> I bet hughes jumped in bed with dana white and begged for a GSP rematch



Load is not necessary to herniate a disc. Chronic improper posture or in the case of grapplers chronic twisting and turning and tossing can lead to wear and tear that will ultimately manifest itself in a sever herniation while doing normal activities of daily living. Last time i hurt my back (wasn't a herniation but a parallel may still be made) i had done a very serious leg workout, then i worked with a glazier for two days heaving and holding 200 lb pieces of glass then i bent down to get my bro a socket and felt a 'pop' and couldn't get off the floor for ten minutes. I was then immobilized for a good 36 hours.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 30, 2007)

YEP.

I knew someone at work that had a husband bend over to pick something up.  He sneezed when he went down.  POP.  There went a disk.

We are very fragile beings compared in the animal world.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh yeah..this is what I posted last night:


Anyone watch the show tonight? I wouldnt be able to stop laughing if I was there for the destruction of the house and especially the upper decker.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 30, 2007)

Danzik is a primadonna.  That being said he should have kicked that little dweeb's ass.  "There's nothing but you, me ... and space".  

On the upper decker I'd have been grossed out if it happened to me?  But I'd have laughed like hell too not gotten all pissy about it.  SOMEONE else WOULD DAMN well have cleaned that shit up ... not me, but I'd have been laughing like hell _then_ even more.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 30, 2007)

ReproBro ... I'm watching youooo


----------



## DOMS (Nov 30, 2007)

I fucking hate clowns.


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 2, 2007)

*TEXAS FIGHTER DIES* 






 					 					  Sammy Vasquez, 35, Becomes MMA???s First Documented Fatality

By Anthony Armstrong

The Harris County Medical Examiner???s office confirmed today that Samuel Vasquez, a 35-year-old mixed martial artist from Houston, Texas, died on Friday, Nov. 30. A representative for the Joseph A. Jachimczyk Forensics Center verified the time of death at 8:15 p.m. CST. Vasquez???s death appears to be the first documented fatality resulting from a regulated MMA fight. 

Vasquez (1-2) suffered a third-round knockout loss to Vince Libardi (4-3) during a Renegades Extreme Fighting bout on Oct. 20 at Houston???s Toyota Center. After the fight, Vasquez was taken to Saint Joseph Medical Center???s Critical Care Unit, where he began a 47-day struggle. 

The official cause of Vasquez???s death has not been released, pending a determination from the medical examiner. 

During his hospitalization, Vasquez???s wife, Sandra, is believed to have documented his status on a public comment board at TXMMA.com. She reportedly wrote that Vasquez underwent surgery to remove a blood clot that was not a result of the initial injury. This has led to speculation that Vasquez may have had a pre-existing condition. 

According to the comments posted, Vasquez then suffered a second blood clot, fluid on his brain, brain swelling and a massive stroke that induced a coma. 

The Vasquez family has not spoken directly to the press.

According to a report by Sherdog.com, Vasquez had been released to an area hospice on Nov. 29. Hospice care is traditionally provided for patients who have been given six months or less to live. 

Paul Erickson, owner of TXMMA.com, photographed the event in which Vasquez was injured. 

???There was nothing out of the ordinary,??? Erickson said. ???They scrambled and hit the cage. Sammy stood up and looked a little wobbly. Then he when down again and the referee called the doctor in. It didn???t seem like any was out of the ordinary. Sammy was winded and looked exhausted, but he wasn???t unconscious when they carried him out [on a stretcher]. Everyone was puzzled at the time because no one could tell when or where he was injured.???

Erickson, who has trained in and covered Texas MMA since 1997, also observed that ???the cage was properly padded and reinforced, everything was inspected before the fights started, and there were no illegal moves or strikes. This is the frustrating part, in that there???s no easy explanation.??? 

In the sport???s 14-year history in the United States, there had been no serious life-threatening injuries. The only reported death occurred internationally at a non-regulated event in the Ukraine in 1998 after American Doug Dedge passed out shortly following his bout. Following his death, unsubstantiated reports claimed Dedge had a pre-existing medical condition.

In a previous interview, Texas Department of Licensing and Regulation representative Greg Alvarez said the TDLR was monitoring Vasquez???s condition closely. ???If Sammy???s condition takes a turn for the worse,??? Alvarez said, ???we will investigate [the incident] further.??? 

Alvarez had also stated that TDLR ensured all of the regulations, licensing and safety checklists were adhered to but had been reluctant to talk about the night Vasquez was critically injured.

Renegades Extreme Fighting is owned and promoted by Saul Soliz, a longtime striking coach to Tito Ortiz and Ricco Rodriguez and well respected figure in the MMA community. Renegades has held 23 events to date. Soliz has not returned repeated calls for comment.

In her last purported TXMMA.com posting on Nov. 17, Vasquez???s wife stated, ???I do not hold anyone responsible for what has happened, and I know in my heart that Sammy doesn???t either ... Please do not speculate as to what, when, where, who or how. It???s part of life, things happen.??? 

Vasquez is survived by his wife, Sandra, and 7-year-old son.					  

					  POSTED -- 12/01/07


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 2, 2007)

I was wondering if this has happened.  Aw well.  Happens in all sports.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 2, 2007)

*Fatalities*
MMA: 1 (maybe 2)
Football:  Most people have stopped counting


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 2, 2007)

They said the blood clot in his brain may have been pre existing so it sounds like a freak occurence


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 5, 2007)

> *Sean Sherk???s Steroid Suspension Reduced, Eligible to Fight in January. *
> 
> Posted by Performify on December 4, 2007 at 3:33 pm ET
> 
> ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 5, 2007)

So then fuck the interim belt ... let 'em put the real one up.


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> So then fuck the interim belt ... let 'em put the real one up.



Regardless, I would rather see BJ and Stevenson fight than any of the two against Sherk.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 5, 2007)

fufu said:


> Regardless, I would rather see BJ and Stevenson fight than any of the two against Sherk.


I agree that will be a good fight, but seeing Sherk spank Hughes would be good too.


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I agree that will be a good fight, but seeing Sherk spank Hughes would be good too.



Which Hughes are you talking about?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 5, 2007)

fufu said:


> Which Hughes are you talking about?


Fufucious I know they aren't the same devision, I just intended to say I would like to see everyone kick Hughes' ass on his way out.


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2007)

I am taking it you're not a fan of Hughes.  

I am not a fan of Sherk or Hughes.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Fufucious I know they aren't the same devision, I just intended to say I would like to see everyone kick Hughes' ass on his way out.



  Damn, now that is some great ranting!


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 5, 2007)

Didnt hughes already kick sherks ass?


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 6, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> Didnt hughes already kick sherks ass?



Yeah, Hughes bullied him around for a 3-2, 5 round decision.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 6, 2007)

> *Rampage trainer: ???Our plan is to get vengeance??? against Wanderlei Silva and Shogun Rua*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 6, 2007)

Report: ???Big??? John to Announce Retirement - MMA on Tap



> *Report: ???Big??? John to Announce Retirement*
> 
> Kevin Iole of Yahoo! Sports is reporting that longtime MMA referee ???Big??? John McCarthy will announce his retirement shortly after working the main event between Roger Huerta and Clay Guida at this weekend???s The Ultimate Fighter 6 Finale: The best known referee in mixed martial arts will step down after Saturday???s UFC card at the Palms Hotel.
> ???Big??? John McCarthy, who has been a referee since UFC 2 in 1994, will work the main event of The Ultimate Fighter finale on Saturday between Roger Huerta and Clay Guida and then announce his retirement.
> ...



This sucks. Now we have to rely on BC's buddy Steve Mazzagatti.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 6, 2007)

MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*- NINJA & ANTONIO SILVA EXTEND ELITEXC CONTRACTS*[/FONT]
> 
> EliteXC on Thursday announced that it recently signed Antonio ???Big Foot??? Silva and Murilo ???Ninja??? Rua to long-term contract extensions. Terms of the deals were not disclosed.
> 
> ...


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 6, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Report: ???Big??? John to Announce Retirement - MMA on Tap
> 
> 
> 
> This sucks. Now we have to rely on BC's buddy Steve Mazzagatti.



Im not too shook up on it.  Did anyone notice how HUGE the ref was during the last UFC PPV?  That fucker was jacked.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 6, 2007)

*The Ultimate Fighter 6 Finale*

MAIN CARD 
*Clay Guida *vs. Roger Huerta
*Mac Danzig* vs. Tommy Speer
Jon Koppenhaver vs. *Jared Rollins*
Billy Miles vs. *George Sotiropoulous*
Dan Barrera vs. *Ben Saunders*
 PRELIMINARY CARD

*Matt Arroyo* vs. John Kolosci
*Richie Hightower* vs. Troy Mandaloniz
*Roman Mitichyan* vs. Dorian Price
*Paul Georgieff *vs. Jonathan Goulet
My picks in bold.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> I am taking it you're not a fan of Hughes.
> 
> I am not a fan of Sherk or Hughes.


I used to like Hughes.  This season of TUF changed that.  He's just been such a selfish self possessed dick to the fighters.  I mean, really I think it was rigged for Danzig anyway but still ... he seemed like he is just an asshole in real life.

Gary Shaw: ???I believe Silva is the No. 1 heavyweight in the world, which is why I wanted to make sure he stayed with us,?????? ...  ???If there is a UFC heavyweight or, for that matter, any heavyweight out there that feels they are the best then lets make a match."

See, this is what helps boxing be so huge.  The WBC doesn't control WBC belt holders like UFC does UFC belt holders.  There are mandatory fights, but it vs the next top contender regardless of where the fighter came from.   As long as he holds that WBC belt he has to fight or get the belt taken from him ... like Tyson did with Lenox Lewis.  Tyson was afraid of Lewis and lost belt unification because of it.  IMHO MMA should be the same way.  

Okay I'm done sniveling now.


----------



## fufu (Dec 6, 2007)

> ???I???ve always said that our plan is to get vengeance, you know? Our plan is to get everyone that beat us and our plan is to get Wanderlei Silva or Shogun next. That???s just on my desire list, but I don???t know if those kids are ready or if they even want to fight Rampage so we???ll have to see. We???ll make a choice collectively with the matchmaker Joe and the promoter Dana and see what the choice is.???




Who the fuck does this guy think he is? Calling Wanderlei and Shogun "kids" is just disrespectful. Look how he describes them! Shit, Wanderlei beat Rampage once, DESTROYED him once more and Shogun exposed him completely as well. The Shogun v. Rampage was one of the most one-sided fights I have ever seen.

What the fuck.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 8, 2007)

My TUF6 picks:

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Paul Georgieff          vs. *Jonathan Goulet*
*Roman Mitichyan* vs. Dorian Price
*Troy Mandaloniz* vs. Richie Hightower
*Jared Rollins* vs. John Koppenhaver
        Billy Miles vs. *George Sotiropoulos*
*Matt Arroyo* vs. John Kolosci
*Ben Saunders *vs. Dan Barrera
        Tommy Speer vs. *Mac Danzig*
        Roger Huerta vs. *Clay Guida

*I put a lil something on Miles just because the odds are so tempting ... +720.  The way it sits if I lose on Guida and Miles I'm broke.  If I win on Guida and lose on Miles I'm even.  If I win on both I'm up $8000.  Should make it interesting.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[/FONT]





> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*- ULTIMATE FIGHTER RATINGS ON DOWNWARD TREND*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Friday, December 07, 2007                    - by Ivan Trembow - MMAWeekly.com[/FONT]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 8, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> My TUF6 picks:
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Paul Georgieff          vs. *Jonathan Goulet*
> *Roman Mitichyan* vs. Dorian Price
> ...



Hah, I went for broke since there is only one event left. 

I'm broke.


----------



## fufu (Dec 8, 2007)

AHH!! Great fights.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 8, 2007)

Couple were.  I am about to watch the Clay fight...hold please.

EDIT  nevermind.  But...it wasnt that bad of a night of fights so far.  I knew Danzig would win.  He was experienced!  I thought the show was for newbies...?  Kinda one sided if you ask me.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh!  I forgot.  Did Ben Saunders win?


----------



## fufu (Dec 8, 2007)

Yes. Barerra just tried laying on him the whole fight.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 9, 2007)

Good.  I never liked him.

I just saw the Clay fight...holy shit.  GREAT STUFF.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 9, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Hah, I went for broke since there is only one event left.
> 
> I'm broke.



Me toooo ... 








Good fights though.  No BS stoppages, no controversy ... just good MMA.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 9, 2007)

... this blows.   He's provided conclusive proof that he was clean with testing done prior and since.  Testing that would have shown if he was juiced.  Dana White is such an asshole especially considering it's suspected that Xyience's Xtreme Joint Formula could've caused Sherk to test dirty.




> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*- SEAN SHERK STRIPPED OF TITLE*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Saturday, December 08, 2007                    - by Ken Pishna - MMAWeekly.com[/FONT]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 9, 2007)

White didn't really have a choice with all the steroid shit and congress.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 9, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> White didn't really have a choice with all the steroid shit and congress.


Sure he did.  He could have used the test results from the independent testing agencies Sherk provided to say "Hey the SAC's are producing faulty test results and require restructuring.".  Instead he's screwing his own people over ... who does that?  What kind of asshole throws his own people under the bus like that?    

It was all good until Sherk made a few not good remarks about White/Zuffa last week ... then all of a sudden Sherk is without a belt.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 9, 2007)

White has said for a while now that he thinks the CSAC is handling this like a bunch of high school kids, but he would respect their decision whatever it may be. In the end they found Sherk guilty, and Dana did what he had to. At least the suspension was retroactive and he can fight in January. I figure next summer we'll get Sherk vs. Penn for the _real_ belt.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 9, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> White has said for a while now that he thinks the CSAC is handling this like a bunch of high school kids, but he would respect their decision whatever it may be. In the end they found Sherk guilty, and Dana did what he had to. At least the suspension was retroactive and he can fight in January. I figure next summer we'll get Sherk vs. Penn for the _real_ belt.


Yeahhhhhh but White also said he wouldn't strip the belt too.  He's a dick and I hate 'em.  If I saw him in public I'd try my damdest to pick a fight with the dude.

I'm just pissed that Sherk got spooged on.  Seems like a decent guy with a great work ethic.  

I'll stand down now.


----------



## FitnessRubber (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm with you BC.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 9, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Sure he did.  He could have used the test results from the independent testing agencies Sherk provided to say "Hey the SAC's are producing faulty test results and require restructuring.".  Instead he's screwing his own people over ... who does that?  What kind of asshole throws his own people under the bus like that?
> 
> I*t was all good until Sherk made a few not good remarks about White/Zuffa last week ... then all of a sudden Sherk is without a belt*.



I wanna see!  I wanna see!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 9, 2007)

How about I just tell you the content?  I've been through so many MMA news l=sites I can't find the one you want.  Sherk was grumbling about there being an interim tittle fight.  Far as he was told by White  he wasn't going to get stripped so what was the point ... and so on.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 9, 2007)

Ahhhh A Two Face!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 10, 2007)

Anyone agree that Mac Danzig's wife is smokin? As big a douche as he is...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2007)

Pics?


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 10, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Anyone agree that Mac Danzig's wife is smokin? As big a douche as he is...



Yeah I didn't get to see her.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2007)

what are peoples thoughts on rampage to fight griffin?  what about jardine?  he's beat chuck and griffin, but they are looking him over..


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 10, 2007)

PreMier said:


> what are peoples thoughts on rampage to fight griffin? what about jardine? he's beat chuck and griffin, but they are looking him over..


 
He also got demolished by Houston Alexander in between. 

Forrest took out Shogun and is more marketable than most @ 205. It will make for an entertaining season of TUF and hopefully an even better fight.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 10, 2007)

PreMier said:


> what are peoples thoughts on rampage to fight griffin?  what about jardine?  he's beat chuck and griffin, but they are looking him over..



Ohhh you mean Jardine vs. Rampage?  Eh.  Id rather want to see griffin vs. rampage.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 10, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> He also got demolished by Houston Alexander in between.
> 
> Forrest took out Shogun and is more marketable than most @ 205. It will make for an entertaining season of TUF and hopefully an even better fight.



They said they were going ot announce the other coach during the VGAs.  Who was it ?

Does anyone watch the VGAs?  I am a vidiot and I think those award shows are ridiculous.


----------



## A Black Guy (Dec 10, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> They said they were going ot announce the other coach during the VGAs.  Who was it ?
> 
> Does anyone watch the VGAs?  I am a vidiot and I think those award shows are ridiculous.



So what did you think of UFN?  Did you stay at Fridays all the way through the Huerta/Guida fight?


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 10, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> They said they were going ot announce the other coach during the VGAs. Who was it ?
> 
> Does anyone watch the VGAs? I am a vidiot and I think those award shows are ridiculous.


 

Rampage is a coach, and Forrest is the other. They'll fight afterwards.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 10, 2007)

Jardine looks like that techno viking meets Deliverance.  Griffen looks good, he's very likable, and puts on a balls out fight every time.  Jardine putts around waiting to counter punch too much.  Griffen > Jardine for the fun of the fight.  Sneaky ass hillbilly looking mofo that he is I suspect Jardine would KO Griffen again though.


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> They said they were going ot announce the other coach during the VGAs.  Who was it ?
> 
> Does anyone watch the VGAs?  I am a vidiot and I think those award shows are ridiculous.



They fucking are. The jokes were horrid and the presentations were so robotic and lacking any genuine feel or character. It was a load of bullshit. Also, they had shitty bands play.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 10, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> So what did you think of UFN?  Did you stay at Fridays all the way through the Huerta/Guida fight?



Yeah I saw that one.  Thought it was the fight of the night.  If they fought again, it could either way.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 10, 2007)

> *It???s official: UFC strips Sean Sherk of title; BJ Penn and Joe Stevenson to fight for vacant lightweight belt*
> 
> 
> Sean Sherk is no longer the UFC lightweight champion and BJ Penn will challenge Joe Stevenson at UFC 80: ???Rapid Fire??? on January 19 in Newcastle, England, for the now vacant 155-pound title, according to UFC.com.
> ...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 10, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Jardine looks like that techno viking meets Deliverance.


----------



## tallcall (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm sure I'll catch some flack for this but I love Mac Danzig and honestly thought he'd be the one from the start based on the way he handled himself (I totally agreed with almost everything he said ).

I can't see how anyone can say he didn't have any heart. He's been waiting 10 years for his opportunity to get into the UFC (or other such promotions). Some of these other guys haven't been fighting nearly as long and their records are proof - I still liked most of them, I just only saw 3 of them as realistic possibilities - Ben Saunders, George, and Mac (had to give props and support to Ben and other guys on my team ). 

Tommy was a good fighter, but I think a match against George or Ben would have tested Mac better. Tommy certainly has a place - what a hell of a slugger!

Was anyone else impressed with the Jon Koppenhaver, Jared Rollins fight? Sort of reminded me of the kind of energy shown in the Forrest Griffin, Stephan Bonnar fight - I hope we see more of them in the future.

I'm also hoping we'll see more of Ben in the future (Everyone here has been talking about him for the last week - especially before and after class - I also hear them mentioning Mac's name a lot - they show all these guys a lot of respect here ).



Nothing but respect for all those guys who poured their heart and souls out in that cage, 

- TC


----------



## fufu (Dec 11, 2007)

I liked Danzig too. The other guys on the shows acted like a bunch of idiots alot of the time. Atleast from what footage they aired.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 11, 2007)

Kimbo will be featured on the show E60 that's on ESPN right now actually. The show just started @ 7PM EST.


----------



## fufu (Dec 11, 2007)

I hope everyone knows about tommarow's WEC card!


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 11, 2007)

fufu said:


> I hope everyone knows about tommarow's WEC card!



Bah, I've been slacking!! 



*WEC 31*


Champ *Urijah Faber* vs. Jeff Curran (for featherweight title)
Champ *Paulo Filho* vs. Chael Sonnen (for middleweight title)
Champ *Doug Marshall* vs. Ariel Gandulla (for light heavyweight title)
Jens Pulver vs. *Cub Swanson*
*John Alessio* vs. Todd Moore
*Alex Karalexis* vs. Ed Ratcliff
Chance Farrar vs. *Micah Miller*
Brian Bowles vs. Marcos Galvao
Dominick Cruz vs. Charlie Valencia
Bryan Baker vs. Eric Schambari
 

Pretty damn good card.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 11, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I'm sure I'll catch some flack for this but I love Mac Danzig and honestly thought he'd be the one from the start based on the way he handled himself (I totally agreed with almost everything he said ).
> 
> I can't see how anyone can say he didn't have any heart. He's been waiting 10 years for his opportunity to get into the UFC (or other such promotions). Some of these other guys haven't been fighting nearly as long and their records are proof - I still liked most of them, I just only saw 3 of them as realistic possibilities - Ben Saunders, George, and Mac (had to give props and support to Ben and other guys on my team ).
> 
> ...




That fight is just behind the Clay Guida fight in my book.  Maybe just as good..which made the card pretty enjoyable.

I dont think Ben Saunders looked good ever.  To tell you the truth, because of his goofy-ness, Id rather seen him get pummeled than Danzig.  Not saying Danzig does or doesnt deserve it, but comparing/contrasting personalities, Id rather see the goof off get destroyed than the robot.


----------



## tallcall (Dec 11, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> That fight is just behind the Clay Guida fight in my book.  Maybe just as good..which made the card pretty enjoyable.
> 
> I dont think Ben Saunders looked good ever.  To tell you the truth, because of his goofy-ness, Id rather seen him get pummeled than Danzig.  Not saying Danzig does or doesnt deserve it, but comparing/contrasting personalities, Id rather see the goof off get destroyed than the robot.



Aww, I like the goofy guy - besides he is related to one of my friends, so I kind of have to vote for him (and besides that even further, he is technically on my team - as well as Micah, I hope he wins his WEC bout!).

It's funny that I had the same exact feelings about Mac throughout this show that I did for Joe Lauzon last season - I guess I have a thing for picking good guys (which is why Ben is on my list - we will see him again somewhere I'm sure).


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 11, 2007)

I think we will see Ben again too.  Getting his teeth knocked out! 

However, I know a kid too that looks like Ben and acts like Ben, but its no reason to be biased...otherwise....Id know hed lose! 

All together:  Andrew DeCesare!


----------



## A Black Guy (Dec 12, 2007)

Hopefully the Farrar/Miller fight gets aired.  

Watching the pre-fight fluff last night on VS. there seems to be a bunch of bad blood between Cub and Jens.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 12, 2007)

Ruh Roh!  Starts at 9 right?  Guess whos missing it!


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2007)

Dissapointing fights thus far in the WEC.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 12, 2007)

For some reason I just cant stay as tuned in with WEC as I can with UFC.


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2007)

The entity that is WEC seems off. I feel like they could present it a whole lot better. Those pre-recorded staredowns at the beginning are so cheesey.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 12, 2007)

Thats true.  They WISH they could match the introduction to UFC PPV's warriors getting suited up or the water that is sprayed above all the fighters during their each introduction....and they almost always have blue eyes.


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2007)

Unrelated, but did anyone notice Joe Rogan giving tool Mike Goldberg shit when he was talking about how the VGA may be more exciting than the fights.?


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 12, 2007)

fufu said:


> Unrelated, but did anyone notice Joe Rogan giving tool Mike Goldberg shit when he was talking about how the VGA may be more exciting than the fights.?



Yup. He said "keep kissing that ass" and Goldberg said that he had kids to feed. I lol'd.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 12, 2007)

Faber continues to impress, Filho looked like shit, happy for Jens, and Valencia pulled off the best suplex EVER! Looks like we have Faber vs. Pulver in the near future as well. I thought it was a pretty kick ass card.


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2007)

Damn, I was dissapointed with the card until the last two fights! I have never seen Urijah Faber fight and was I skeptical of his skills but he kicked ass. Wow!


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 16, 2007)

Shamrock vs Shamrock Imminent? - MMA on Tap



> *Shamrock vs Shamrock Imminent?*
> 
> Randy Couture wasn???t the only one discussing his future on last night???s HDNet Fights broadcast. Ken Shamrock was shelling out hints as well.
> 
> ...



I think this would be entertaining as hell. I hope it really happens.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 16, 2007)

Frank for the win.


----------



## fufu (Dec 16, 2007)

I agree.


----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2007)

I didn't realize Fedor's fight was going to be on HDnet. Looks like I know what I'm doing new year's eve.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Report: Tanner to Make Return at UFC 82*

   Former UFC Middleweight Champion Evan Tanner will finally make his long-awaited return to the Octagon at UFC 82 in March according to a report by MMA Mania.


  UFC 82 is currently scheduled to take place at the Nationwide Arena in Columbus Ohio on March 2nd.


  MMA on Tap has also learned that a potential fight between Tanner and the UFC???s newest middleweight Michael Bisping has been discussed by UFC officials.


  Tanner recently signed a new four-fight deal with the UFC last month.


 Tanner has not competed inside the Octagon since April of last year when he submitted Justin Levens with a triangle at UFC 59. He became the third UFC Middleweight Champion in history when he stopped David Terrell at UFC 51 in 2005. He would go on to lose the belt in his very next fight against Rich Franklin at UFC 53.


----------



## Richie1888 (Dec 28, 2007)

is there any news on Cro Cop fighting again, someone posted an article about him fighting int the new year any truth in it ?


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 28, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> UFC???s newest middleweight Michael Bisping has been discussed by UFC officials.



Interesting.  He couldn't handle the LHW division.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 29, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Interesting.  He couldn't handle the LHW division.



His first fight is rumored to be TUF 4 alumni Charles McCarthy at the next UK event in a few months.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Rumors ??? UFC 79*

  				  					Date: Dec. 29, 2007
Location: Las Vegas, Nev.
Venue: Mandalay Bay Events Center
Broadcast: Pay-Per-View
 MAIN CARD

Matt Hughes vs. *Georges St. Pierre* (for interim welterweight title)
*Chuck Liddell* vs. Wanderlei Silva
*Lyoto Machida* vs. Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou
*Rich Clementi *vs. Melvin Guillard
*Soa Palalei* vs. Eddie Sanchez
 UNDERCARD

*Luis Cane* vs. James Irvin
*Manny Gamburyan* vs. Nate Mohr
*Dean Lister *vs. Jordan Radev
*Roan Carneiro* vs. Tony DeSouza
Mark Bocek vs. *Doug Evans*
My picks in bold. 

Can't believe I'm doing it, but I've got Chuck in this one. He came in @ 204 with his shoes on @ the weigh in and was visibly leaner than he's been since back in the day. Not to mention Silva's style matches up perfect for Chuck, and I see this ending in a violent KO.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 29, 2007)

Patriots, Celtics, Bruins, and UFC.  Tonight will be fun.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 29, 2007)

Silva has to win.  He just has to.

GSP too.


----------



## tallcall (Dec 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Silva has to win.  He just has to.
> 
> GSP too.



 I totally agree!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 29, 2007)

I might catch a lot of shit for this but FUCK IT.

I think Silvas fight was rigged.  Oh yeah, i said it.  That fucker was so tired from the get go.  Plus, miraculously, when Silva knocked Liddell on his ass, he let him up...  Um is this the Silva I know?!

He also let so many of Liddell's jabs in!  Was he really that 'off?'  

Not to mention, every time Silva got some hits in, he let these jabs that seemed so easy to avoid in, resulting in a bloody left eye.  

I really thought something was amiss or Silva was not even 75%.


But fuck it...I wanted to see the GSP fight more than anything...

And WOW.   But was it really a fucking surprise?

Doublebase, how do you like Hughes now?  He had nothing!  

I truly went ape shit in HOOTERS when GSP went to Hughes the same way Hughes won over him.  

However, he didnt tap right?  But he did scream....?  I need a vid.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 30, 2007)

Haven't seen the fights.  But the only thing I can think of is that Silva is used to a non drug tested fight.  Makes you wonder if it affects alot of the pride guys coming over here, after seeing there performance, when drug testing is implemented.


----------



## fufu (Dec 30, 2007)

Sokoudjou was a huge dissapointment. 

Silva has an amazing chin, but lacked the normal ferocity, although he did have his moments. I thought he played it pretty well. Pretty good fight, I thought Chuck had him beat several times. 

GSP was fucking amazing. If Hendo doesn't beat Anderson Silva I think GSP would be a good opponent of Silva is he decides to jump to the higher weight class.

I am getting a bit bored with the UFC, even though this was a decent card. I get a shitload of free events on HDnets which tend to be pretty interesting. Alot of the guys aren't fishing for a decision and want to prove themselves so they can get into a better org. When I think about it, there aren't a ton of guys that I really am interesting seeing that are in the UFC. That is besides the light weights, they put on the best fights.

Plus, 45 greenbacks per PPV? See ya! I will DL them from now on.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 30, 2007)

Elbows, spinning back fists, takedowns...

Way to go Chuck!


----------



## fufu (Dec 30, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Elbows, spinning back fists, takedowns...
> 
> Way to go Chuck!



He was impressive.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 30, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I might catch a lot of shit for this but FUCK IT.
> 
> I think Silvas fight was rigged.  Oh yeah, i said it.  That fucker was so tired from the get go.  Plus, miraculously, when Silva knocked Liddell on his ass, he let him up...  Um is this the Silva I know?!
> *
> ...



I thought the card was total shit until the Liddell fight. I picked Machida via UD, never expected Soku to be just as bad as Houston Alexander on the ground, but it happened. The HW fight was atrocious, just horrible. Clementi/Guillard went just like I thought it would and so did the title fight. So all in all, I was extremely disappointed in this card because there were absolutely no surprises except for Liddell's takedowns. Hughes vs. Serra would have been so much better. Oh well.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 30, 2007)

I am not convinced that Silva was 100%, but what can you do?

As far as the card itself goes, I was a kinda bored too.

OH! :eeke2:  The first fight!  Anyone have the post fight interview when that guy was talking shit about the black guy?  I saw what he did to him after he won...the whole 'fucking his head' gesture, then getting charged by the black guy, then the "bye bye" wave, but what did he say to Rogan?  I cant hear shit at bars..

The other fights were just BLAH.  I think its broken down to a science that if you walk into the UFC cage with a mask, youll lose.  Sucks too, I like the Predator.

But George did exactly what Ive been talking shit about around town and it was AWESOME.  

Any links?  I wanna see it again.  I raced home to find some uploaded vids before they got removed, but I didnt find any.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 30, 2007)

Clementi told Joe that he hopes the UFC drops Melvin and something about all the shit he talked and he couldn't back it up. Which Joe replied, "we'll you talked a lot of shit too, but you backed it up."


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 30, 2007)

From what I heard, I laughed my ass off.

I watched the liddell/silva fight again.  I do remember the fight chart before the fight and telling Falon that Silvas reach was a lot shorter than Liddells.  I never knew it was that bad.

Wish it was 5 rounds.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 30, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> From what I heard, I laughed my ass off.
> 
> I watched the liddell/silva fight again.  I do remember the fight chart before the fight and telling Falon that Silvas reach was a lot shorter than Liddells.  I never knew it was that bad.
> 
> Wish it was 5 rounds.



Not only that, but Chuck had a 7 year age advantage too.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 30, 2007)

Here's a link for all the fights: MMA TKO » Fight Videos


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks!

Oh yeah, what did GSP say at the end of the fight when they wanted him to wear the belt?


----------



## A Black Guy (Dec 31, 2007)

Fedor vs. Hong Man Choi.

Get it while it's still up!






YouTube Video


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow, Fedor got BEAT UP. Damn it I wanted the freak to win.


----------



## A Black Guy (Dec 31, 2007)

Seriously, if you look like this after a minute and a half...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2007)

think about it though, he shouldnt even be fighting a dude that big. that guy is super heavyweight.  he is 7'2" 360 or someshit.. i'll bet he hits hard as hell

im glad fedor won


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 31, 2007)

PreMier said:


> i'll bet he hits hard as hell


 
Ya think? He weighs more than that tiger that mauled those people at the SF zoo on Christmas.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 31, 2007)

PreMier said:


> think about it though, he shouldnt even be fighting a dude that big. that guy is super heavyweight.  he is 7'2" 360 or someshit.. i'll bet he hits hard as hell
> 
> im glad fedor won



Agreed.

I am glad Fedor won too.  A true Man vs. Giant fight.

Then again, was that beast a GOOD fighter or just a big human being?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2007)

probably just big.  he might be a decent fighter, but fedor has a very high skill level


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 31, 2007)

He's actually an accomplished K1 kickboxer with wins over some big names including Semmy Schilt. He just has zero ground game. Zero.


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> He's actually an accomplished K1 kickboxer with wins over some big names including Semmy Schilt. He just has zero ground game. Zero.



Yes.

I am happy because I predicted a first round submission win by arm bar. w00t!
Let's bring on a really contender heavyweight!

I really like the looks of M-1, it reminds me so much of Pride. I like the way it is presented so much more. I still have yet to watch all of the fights.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 31, 2007)

I wonder if Fedor gives a shit that he doesnt fight in UFC.


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I wonder if Fedor gives a shit that he doesnt fight in UFC.



There was an article about his life on sherdog that explained alot of his actions and inactions. 

This guy really scrapped for his fighting career and his country. He stays so close to where he was brought up. The UFC is a big business, big income, big advertising, fuck everyone else, soul sucking empire. Fedor said he felt he was giving up too much by signing the contract. I really don't blame him at all.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 31, 2007)

Too much Pride can kill a man.


----------



## tallcall (Dec 31, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Too much Pride can kill a man.



Not enough pride will make him boring though. Most of the good fighters have something more than money to fight for (I think pride's a pretty decent alternative).


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 31, 2007)

fufu said:


> There was an article about his life on sherdog that explained alot of his actions and inactions.
> 
> This guy really scrapped for his fighting career and his country. He stays so close to where he was brought up. The UFC is a big business, big income, big advertising, fuck everyone else, soul sucking empire. Fedor said he felt he was giving up too much by signing the contract. I really don't blame him at all.



Agreed. He didn't sell out. 

The article talked about how most Russians feel that when someone gets famous that they let the money take over and they are no longer "one of them". Fedor manages to stay humble and true to his roots and I respect the hell out of him for it. He did right for himself, and his family. It's us that he did wrong, and we're selfish to feel that way.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jan 3, 2008)

Kelly Clap put me in her top friends on myspace and said that she was unhappy with her place on mine.  So I go to her page and see that she's put me dead last in 16th...and Eddie Bravo is 10th.

I voice my displeasure at being behind Mr. Rubberguard and she acts like nobody knows of him but her.  She says she sees him everyday and hasn't seen me in years, so I'm stuck behind the Twister for now.

So now myspace has come to the point where I have to beat a Gracie to get some attention.  Fuck, 2008 is gonna be a tough year...


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 3, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> Kelly Clap put me in her top friends on myspace and said that she was unhappy with her place on mine.  So I go to her page and see that she's put me dead last in 16th...and Eddie Bravo is 10th.
> 
> I voice my displeasure at being behind Mr. Rubberguard and she acts like nobody knows of him but her.  She says she sees him everyday and hasn't seen me in years, so I'm stuck behind the Twister for now.
> 
> So now myspace has come to the point where I have to beat a Gracie to get some attention.  Fuck, 2008 is gonna be a tough year...



I still have no idea who the fuck she is.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jan 3, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> I still have no idea who the fuck she is.




She used to strip while she was underage at Silhouettes and whatever the Exotic Underground turned into.  Then she got some tits and moved south to Rachel's.  Got some bigger tits and moved out to LA.  Did shoots for Playboy, some bit parts on TV shows, etc. and I guess now hangs out with comedians, rockstars and BJJ guys.   

But Nick fucked her 8 years ago and said she had "bad skin"...and he's the judge of talent in this town, so


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 3, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> She used to strip while she was underage at Silhouettes and whatever the Exotic Underground turned into.  Then she got some tits and moved south to Rachel's.  Got some bigger tits and moved out to LA.  Did shoots for Playboy, some bit parts on TV shows, etc. and I guess now hangs out with comedians, rockstars and BJJ guys.
> 
> But Nick fucked her 8 years ago and said she had "bad skin"...and he's the judge of talent in this town, so



pic?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 3, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> She used to strip while she was underage at Silhouettes and whatever the Exotic Underground turned into.  Then she got some tits and moved south to Rachel's.  Got some bigger tits and moved out to LA.  Did shoots for Playboy, some bit parts on TV shows, etc. and I guess now hangs out with comedians, rockstars and BJJ guys.
> 
> But Nick fucked her 8 years ago and said she had "bad skin"...and he's the judge of talent in this town, so



Yeah, I know the back history, I just can't place her pre-surgery.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 3, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> pic?



Here's her myspace: MySpace.com - Kelly Princeton - 25 - Female - Los Angeles, California - www.myspace.com/inthecreases

Nick = AKIRA


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 4, 2008)

*                      EliteXC Books Kimbo Slice vs. Tank Abbott for Feb. 16 Show                 *



> Posted by MMA Junkie                        on January 4, 2008 at 10:48 am ET
> 
> 
> A fight between Internet-brawler-turned-MMA-fighter Kevin ???Kimbo Slice??? Ferguson (1-0) and early UFC fighter David ???Tank??? Abbott (9-13) will take place after all.
> ...


I'm excited at least.  

AND it will be in front of his home town fans! Shit dawg.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 4, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> She used to strip while she was underage at Silhouettes and whatever the Exotic Underground turned into.  Then she got some tits and moved south to Rachel's.  Got some bigger tits and moved out to LA.  Did shoots for Playboy, some bit parts on TV shows, etc. and I guess now hangs out with comedians, rockstars and BJJ guys.
> 
> But Nick fucked her 8 years ago and said she had "bad skin"...and he's the judge of talent in this town, so



Fuck you.  She did have bad skin at the time...and that was my way into her door.

She is still the worst lay of my life.  But I had no problem getting hard with her.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 4, 2008)

Finally, Kimbo vs. TANK!!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 6, 2008)

I love it too Hughes.  I love it too.

But what does he say that stops the fight?


----------



## fufu (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## fufu (Jan 6, 2008)

aw shit, you fixed it.

I believe he says "I tap! I tap! I tap!"


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 7, 2008)

*                          Report: Lyoto Machida Offered Fight with Tito Ortiz                     *



> Posted by MMA Junkie                                on January 5, 2008 at 6:17 pm ET
> 
> Just hours after MMAjunkie.com (UFC News & Rumors - MMA News - UFC Fighters - UFC Event Recaps and Previews - MMAjunkie.com) reported an apparent offer to Heath Herring for a fight with Cheick Kongo, the news comes out that undefeated UFC light heavyweight Lyoto Machida (12-0 MMA, 4-0 UFC) has been offered a fight with former UFC champ Tito Ortiz (15-5-1 MMA, 14-5-1 UFC).
> 
> ...


Machida would make Tito look silly. There's no way Tito is taking this fight.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 7, 2008)

*  						Luke Cummo: I???m Fighting Luigi Fioravanti at UFC 82					 *



> Posted by MMA Junkie                                on January 7, 2008 at 12:13 pm ET
> 
> 
> ???The Ultimate Fighter 2??? welterweight runner-up Luke Cummo (6-4 MMA, 3-2 UFC) will meet UFC veteran Luigi Fioravanti (11-3 MMA, 2-3 UFC) at UFC 82 ??? an event that takes place March 1 at Nationwide Arena in Columbus, Ohio.
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 7, 2008)

*UFC Fight Night: Stephan Bonnar to fight Matt Hamill?*



> By: MMAmania
> 
> Stephan Bonnar (11-4) and Matt Hamill (3-1) could possibly fight during an upcoming UFC Fight Night SpikeTV special on April 2, according to the MMAWeekly.com rumors section.
> 
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 7, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 7, 2008)

For what its worth, hes more well-spoken than he appears.

Tito wont win vs. Machida.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 7, 2008)

I just watched a video with Tito and he said his next fight will more than likely be May 5th.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 7, 2008)

So hes accepted?


Did anyone else know that asshole is on the Celebrity:  The Apprentice?


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2008)

Tito v. Machida is a fight I am not in the least bit interested in.


----------



## tallcall (Jan 8, 2008)

Yay, Lauzon v Florian !


----------



## tallcall (Jan 8, 2008)

Also, I love Mat Hamill. I demand to see a rematch (I think Bisping is trying to get away from one by dropping into a lower weight class - I know it was the Rashad loss, but still ).


----------



## IRM (Jan 8, 2008)

Tito will be getting his ass kicked.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 9, 2008)

i bet tito rocks him


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 9, 2008)

I doubt Tito would even take that fight. Machida makes everyone look silly.


----------



## IRM (Jan 9, 2008)

Always hated Tito, and after the way Machida kicked Mufasa's ass last fight...should be fun.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 9, 2008)

"Mufasa"


----------



## tallcall (Jan 9, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> "Mufasa"


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 17, 2008)

I have created an Ironmagazineforums.com team on MMAPlayground. For those of you that don't know what MMAPlayground is, it's a fantasy MMA site. You make the picks and are scored according to your choices. They also offer fantasy wagering as well. If you aren't a member click the link in my sig and sign up. PM me with your username so I can send you a group invite. I will send the few that are already signed up invites now.


----------



## fufu (Jan 17, 2008)

joined!


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice!!

I figured we might as well represent.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2008)

I will think about it


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2008)

Any of you guys have some hopeful match ups this year?

The biggest thing I am looking forward to in '08 are any of the top 10 LW's against eachother.

I'd also like to see GSP against any top tier fighter.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 18, 2008)

fufu said:


> Any of you guys have some hopeful match ups this year?
> 
> The biggest thing I am looking forward to in '08 are any of the top 10 LW's against eachother.
> 
> I'd also like to see GSP against any top tier fighter.


 
I want to see Florian get a title shot.

Liddell/Wanderlei vs. Houston Alexander

Sylvia vs. Kongo

GSP vs. Serra II

a few more I can't think of.


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I want to see Florian get a title shot.
> 
> Liddell/Wanderlei vs. Houston Alexander
> 
> ...



I definitely want to see Houston fight again, maybe a fight that goes to round 2 this time. A Houston Alexander vs. Thierry Sokoudjou would be interesting. Both their big time fight careers are very similar.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 18, 2008)

fufu said:


> I definitely want to see Houston fight again, maybe a fight that goes to round 2 this time. A Houston Alexander vs. Thierry Sokoudjou would be interesting. Both their big time fight careers are very similar.



Houston is fighting James Irvin @ UFC 83, should be a crazy slugfest!


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 18, 2008)

fufu said:


> Any of you guys have some hopeful match ups this year?
> 
> The biggest thing I am looking forward to in '08 are any of the top 10 LW's against eachother.
> 
> I'd also like to see GSP against any top tier fighter.



BJ vs. Sherk
GSP vs. Fitch
A. Silva vs. D. Henderson (happening @ UFC 82)
Koscheck vs. Hughes
Machida vs. Anyone and Everyone


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2008)

Henderson and Silva is a dream match up of mine. If you go a few pages back you will see that I said the only good match for Silva would be Hendo if he dropped down. Go me!


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2008)

Actually I never said, I in fact said that Dan probably wouldn't drop down to MW. Don't go me.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 18, 2008)

Karo absolutely deserves a title shot this year too!

The fight night on the 23rd looks like a promising card.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 18, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Karo absolutely deserves a title shot this year too!
> 
> The fight night on the 23rd looks like a promising card.



Yeah, it looks like one of the best Spike cards to date. I'm stoked. 

Poor Karo is in limbo though. He was dominated by GSP already and Jon Fitch would more than likely beat Karo in the same manner. He's one of my favorite fighters, but as the welterweight division sits right now, he's outside of the top 5 looking in.


You're pretty knowledgeable Goodfella, you should join up on MMAPlayground and get your picks in!


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 18, 2008)

*UFC 80*

  				  					Date:  Jan. 19
Location: Newcastle, England
Venue: Metro Radio Arena
Broadcast: Pay-Per-View
 MAIN CARD

*B.J. Penn* vs. Joe Stevenson (for vacant lightweight title)
*Gabriel Gonzaga *vs. Fabricio Werdum
*Marcus Davis* vs. Jess Liaudin
Jason Lambert vs. *Wilson Gouveia*
Kendall Grove vs. *Jorge Rivera*
 PRELIMINARY CARD

Antoni Hardonk vs. *Colin Robinson*
Paul Kelly vs. *Paul Taylor*
James Lee vs. *Alessio Sakara*
*Per Eklund *vs. Sam Stout


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 18, 2008)

I just hope its not boring.

Since I dont care who wins what, maybe I can actually enjoy the fights this time around.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 18, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I just hope its not boring.
> 
> Since I dont care who wins what, maybe I can actually enjoy the fights this time around.



Do you work tomorrow? This airs @ 3PM, it's in England but it will be shown at 10PM too.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah.  I hope Hooters has it at its regular time.  Everyone there is an idiot, so I may be in luck!!


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 19, 2008)

So... Did anyone watch it yet?? 

I won't spoil it if ya haven't.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 19, 2008)

Dont.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 19, 2008)

Great card tonight if you're a fan of KO's. 

There was enough blood in the Stevenson fight to make one think someone in the fight died. Jeez...

Repro: I missed that post about the fantasy thing. I'll sign up in time for the fight night on Wed. Thanks.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 20, 2008)

MMA TKO ï¿½ BJ Penn Vs Joe Stevenson Fight Video UFC 80

MMA TKO ï¿½ Gabriel Gonzaga Vs Fabricio Werdum Fight Video UFC 80

MMA TKO ï¿½ Kendall Grove Vs Jorge Rivera Fight Video UFC 80


----------



## fufu (Jan 20, 2008)

I did horrible on my picks this card...I enjoyed the fights though.

I feel bad for Stevenson. However, now I am rooting for BJ Penn to beat Sherk.


----------



## goob (Jan 20, 2008)

fufu said:


> I did horrible on my picks this card...I enjoyed the fights though.
> 
> I feel bad for Stevenson. However, now I am rooting for BJ Penn to beat Sherk.


 
I don't know, shrek is an ogre, he can hold his own.  Might be a little green though....


----------



## IRM (Jan 21, 2008)

Anyone else notice that Gonzaga had "Condom Depository" (or something like that) written, in big letters, on his ass?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 21, 2008)

Why you looking at his ass?


----------



## IRM (Jan 21, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Why you looking at his ass?



Cause I'm a slave to product-placement.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 21, 2008)

Your product in his ass?


----------



## IRM (Jan 21, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Your product in his ass?



Hehe, finally you got a good one in, homo!


----------



## KelJu (Jan 21, 2008)

MMA News Weekly - Tonya Harding and Butterbean on the same card

I'm going to watch Tonya Harding whoops some ass this up coming Saturday. I don't much give a shit abotu butterbean. I have read that Tonya isn't half bad. I wonder if she picked up some dirty moves in prison.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 21, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## A Black Guy (Jan 22, 2008)

It's hard not to like Butterbean.  Sure the guy is a freakshow, but it's been pretty obvious from his last few fights that he's learning and paying attention to his training.

Like 15 years ago, he was just another average joe who worked his way up the Toughman ladder, to become successful in professional boxing and make it all the way into Pride and still win is something that shouldn't be scoffed at.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 22, 2008)

In case you haven't seen it:

Jones Jr. vs. Trinidad


----------



## tallcall (Jan 22, 2008)

IRM said:


> Anyone else notice that Gonzaga had "Condom Depository" (or something like that) written, in big letters, on his ass?



I noticed that too 

Condom Depot - must be located around the bend!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 22, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> In case you haven't seen it:
> 
> Jones Jr. vs. Trinidad



Ooooh!  Thanks!  I always liked Jones Jr.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jan 23, 2008)

Awesome still.


----------



## fufu (Jan 23, 2008)

UFN tonight was pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 24, 2008)

I thought the main event sucked. I had it a draw 28-28.

Round 1 10-9 Burkman
Round 2 10-9 Swick
Round 3 9-9

Neither scored any points in the last round it was pretty awful. Reminded me of Koscheck vs. Sanchez. Let your fuckin hands go fellas! Burkman did the same shit in TUF.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 24, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I thought the main event sucked. I had it a draw 28-28.
> 
> Round 1 10-9 Burkman
> Round 2 10-9 Swick
> ...



I was yelling at the screen man,  Swick just wouldn't pull the trigger. I agree with you, should have been a draw.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jan 24, 2008)

I gave it to Burkman since he pushed the pace.  

I'm an idiot and missed the deadline for mmaplayground.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 24, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> I gave it to Burkman since he pushed the pace.
> 
> I'm an idiot and missed the deadline for mmaplayground.



Step into my office, cuz you fuckin fired!!


----------



## A Black Guy (Jan 24, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Step into my office, cuz you fuckin fired!!



Twice in a month, go figure...


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 24, 2008)

What do you guys think about Sherk vs. Penn?  In detail...


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 24, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> What do you guys think about Sherk vs. Penn?  In detail...



BJ peppers Sherk with punches on the feet, frustrates Sherk with his god-like takedown defense and flexibility. Sherk attempts takedown after takedown but gets stuffed every time. BJ continues to score points with striking and wins rounds until BJ catches him coming in for a takedown with a knee right in the kisser, follows him to the ground, takes his back and chokes him out in the middle of the 3rd.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 25, 2008)

I thought ud be gunning for Sherk.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jan 25, 2008)

Assuming Sherk isn't handicapped by being clean, I honestly can't see him losing with the current set of rules and judging criteria.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 25, 2008)

Neither can I, even though I dont find him very exciting.


----------



## tallcall (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm voting for Sherk. I still like him better than BJ, although BJ certainly is impressive.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jan 25, 2008)

tallcall said:


> I'm voting for Sherk. I still like him better than BJ, although BJ certainly is impressive.



Are you voting with your head, your heart, or your groin?


----------



## tallcall (Jan 25, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> Are you voting with your head, your heart, or your groin?



Is there a difference?

I just think sometimes BJ comes off as a little punk and needs to be taken down a notch (and this is one of those times). If he hadn't said that Sherk is dead and had been a little more respectful, I'd be all for him being the light-weight champion. Now I just want to see Sherk drag him out 25 minutes and get a decision that screws BJ out of the title (and doing all this while completely clean).

I know, I have a vengeance streak .


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Are you guys smoking crack? GSP absolutely steamrolled Sherk and most people you ask think BJ beat GSP, and that's before BJ decided that training for a fight might be a good idea. Sherk can't strike with BJ, won't be able to take BJ down and that's about it... BJ by GnP TKO or submission.


----------



## tallcall (Jan 25, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Are you guys smoking crack? GSP absolutely steamrolled Sherk and most people you ask think BJ beat GSP, and that's before BJ decided that training for a fight might be a good idea. Sherk can't strike with BJ, won't be able to take BJ down and that's about it... BJ by GnP TKO or submission.



Again, I love BJ. He's a phenomenal fighter, but I don't like all the shit talking inside the cage (makes me think WWE). Sherk def has his hands full, but I would love to see him beat BJ up for 25 minutes just to shut him up a little (respect those that came before you - even if they are on drugs half the time or are complete wash-ups).


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 28, 2008)

MMA TKO » Tonya Evinger’s Crazy Pre Fight Interview


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 28, 2008)

ew.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 28, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Sherk can't strike with BJ, won't be able to take BJ down and that's about it... BJ by GnP TKO or submission.


 
I agree with the striking for sure. But I do think Sherk could possibly be more successful with his shoots then when he fought GSP. I still don't know how to call this one though. I guess I'll wait a while.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm going with Penn.  I think he is way more technical and looks a lot stronger.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 28, 2008)

I think hes the same but in a different weight class.

Ive never been thrilled by either fighter, but after doing some research, how long has Sherk been a Lightweight?  Only a couple of fights yes?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 28, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I think hes the same but in a different weight class.
> 
> Ive never been thrilled by either fighter, but after doing some research, how long has Sherk been a Lightweight?  Only a couple of fights yes?



Yeah, he's only fought 2 times at 155. The thing is about these two is that they have 2 common opponents, GSP and Hughes. Sherk was outclassed by both, and we all know how BJ did. 

BJ is just a freak of nature, and with proper conditioning I think he's unbeatable, especially @ 155.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 28, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 28, 2008)

Hmm nice to hear from him as always, but sad to hear hes not taking shit seriously.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 29, 2008)

BJ needs to stay on his feet. if he gets taken down, there is a high possibility of him gassing quickly. Sherk needs to take bj down, constrict his breathing and keep him moving so he gasses and starts making mistakes. 

BJ by KO or RNC


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 31, 2008)

Who's everyone got?



*UFC 81*

MAIN CARD (TELEVISED)
*Brock Lesnar *vs. Frank Mir
Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs. *Tim Sylvia* (for interim heavyweight title)
*Ricardo Almeida* vs. Rob Yundt
Jeremy Horn vs. *Nate Marquardt*
PRELIMINARY CARD (NOT TELEVISED)
*Tyson Griffin* vs. Gleison Tibau
Kyle Bradley vs. *Chris Lytle*
Marvin Eastman vs. *Terry Martin*
Tim Boetsch VS. *David Heath*
Rob Emerson vs. *Keita Nakamura*


----------



## tallcall (Jan 31, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Who's everyone got?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to see Mir win over Lesnar (but to see Lesnar have a good showing), Nogueira win over Silvia (I just don't like Tim that much), Marquardt over Horn, I agree with you on the rest. This should be a good card.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 31, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Who's everyone got?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess I just think Nog will win, but everything else is copied.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 31, 2008)

*UFC 81*

MAIN CARD (TELEVISED)

Brock Lesnarvs. *Frank Mir*
Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs. *Tim Sylvia* (for interim heavyweight title)
*Ricardo Almeida* vs. Rob Yundt
Jeremy Horn vs. *Nate Marquardt*
PRELIMINARY CARD (NOT TELEVISED)

*Tyson Griffin* vs. Gleison Tibau
Kyle Bradley vs. *Chris Lytle*
Marvin Eastman vs. *Terry Martin*
Tim Boetsch VS. *David Heath*
Rob Emerson vs. *Keita Nakamura*


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ricky Williams, Charles Oakley, and fuckin Arturo Gatti are the Pros tonight on Pros vs. Joes!


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2008)

anyone know what the swing bout is for 81?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 1, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Ricky Williams, Charles Oakley, and fuckin Arturo Gatti are the Pros tonight on Pros vs. Joes!


 
I saw clips of Gatti. He basically just schooled guys twice his size. He's on of the class acts in the sport of boxing. I've always been a fan.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 1, 2008)

brock lesnar over frank mir and tim sylvia over nog, are you kidding me?


----------



## Rubes (Feb 1, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 1, 2008)

fUnc17 said:


> brock lesnar over frank mir and tim sylvia over nog, are you kidding me?



Care to place a wager?


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 1, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I saw clips of Gatti. He basically just schooled guys twice his size. He's on of the class acts in the sport of boxing. I've always been a fan.



He KO'd the one guy in 1:30. It was hilarious.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 1, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Care to place a wager?



Let me elaborate. 

If Mir doesn't catch Brock in the first 2 minutes with a sub, he will lose. Mir has never had good cardio, and it's even worse since he's made his comeback. Don't expect Brock to just give Frank an arm. It will be competitive. 

Tim vs. Nog: Tim will be successful keeping Nog at the end of his punches and stuffing Nog's "average at best" takedowns. This will more than likely be another 5 rounds snoozer with Tim taking a decision.


----------



## A Black Guy (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm so stoked about 82, I can't even think about 81 to wager on mmaplayground.   Sweet Jesus what a card.


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> I'm so stoked about 82, I can't even think about 81 to wager on mmaplayground.   Sweet Jesus what a card.



I'm psyched on the next UFN, looks like a super good card. 

I'd rather pay for that than 82, but I don't have to.


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Let me elaborate.
> 
> If Mir doesn't catch Brock in the first 2 minutes with a sub, he will lose. Mir has never had good cardio, and it's even worse since he's made his comeback. Don't expect Brock to just give Frank an arm. It will be competitive.
> 
> Tim vs. Nog: Tim will be successful keeping Nog at the end of his punches and stuffing Nog's "average at best" takedowns. This will more than likely be another 5 rounds snoozer with Tim taking a decision.



I'm stumped on those picks. I got Nog and Mir but I wouldn't be suprised if they both lost.

Tim is a awkward opponent to face but I got Nog by sub.

Please god, don't let that be a decision.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 1, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> I'm so stoked about 82, I can't even think about 81 to wager on mmaplayground.   Sweet Jesus what a card.



Yeah 82 is awesome, UFN 13 looks even better IMO, but Silva vs. Henderson is a legitimate superfight.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 1, 2008)

fufu said:


> I'm stumped on those picks. I got Nog and Mir but I wouldn't be suprised if they both lost.
> 
> Tim is a awkward opponent to face but I got Nog by sub.
> 
> Please god, don't let that be a decision.



Tim is so much better than people give him credit for. Nog will have to take Tim down to sub him and I'm not so sure that will happen. Nog has the chin advantage and the sub advantage. Tim has the reach advantage, the strength advantage, the striking advantage, and he has very good takedown defense. Nog's best chance to win this fight is to catch an overly aggressive Tim and pull off a sub, but we all know Tim is perfectly content keeping his distance and out pointing opponents in decisions.


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Yeah 82 is awesome, UFN 13 looks even better IMO, but *Silva vs. Henderson is a legitimate superfight*.



Oh fuck yeah it is.


----------



## bigss75 (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah Im sill up in the air about buying tickets for the UFN  because I  heard unless you get the expensive tickets you can really see much, but at the same time they don't come to Colorado often


----------



## tallcall (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm just not a big fan of Silvia. I'd much rather watch it go to the ground and see them fight for control and submissions, so I root for Nog to win it as quickly as possible (If he goes past the second round he's probably screwed though).


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 2, 2008)

*  					Chuck Liddell vs. Mauricio â?????Shogunâ??? Rua Possible				 *

  			Posted by MMA Junkie                        on February 1, 2008 at 11:23 am ET


  			Chuck Liddell, a former UFC light heavyweight champion who rebounded from back-to-back losses with a win over Wanderlei Silva in December, could next fight Mauricio â?????Shogunâ??? Rua at either UFC 84 on May 24 (Las Vegas) or UFC 85 on June 14 (in London).


 News of the potential bout first surfaced in a recent SportsIllustrated.com interview with Liddell.


 Additionally, MMAjunkie.com (UFC News & Rumors - MMA News - UFC Fighters - UFC Event Recaps and Previews - MMAjunkie.com) has confirmed with a source close to Keith Jardine â?????? a Team Jackson fighter who scored a decision victory over Liddell in September â?????? that he will likely fight someone other than Liddell in his next fight. A Jardine-Liddell rematch had been rumored for much of the past month.


 Liddell, who won the 205-lb. title at UFC 52, made four successful title defenses before a loss to Quinton Jackson this past May. He then dropped a split decision to Jardine in September. However, in a fight that was one of the most-anticipated in the sportâ??????s history, he defeated former PRIDE champion and recent UFC signee Silva via unanimous decision in the co-main event of UFC 79.


 The 26-year-old Rua made his octagon debut at UFC 76, but the Brazilian suffered an upset submission loss (via rear-naked choke) to Forrest Griffin. Prior to the bout, he had won 12 of 13 fights. Rua underwent knee surgery after the fight but said he wasnâ??????t using it as an excuse for the loss.


 According to the SI.com piece, Liddell and his camp are pushing for the fight to take place at UFC 84, which takes place at the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas, rather than an overseas event.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 2, 2008)

> *UFC Quick Quote: Brock Lesnar has big hands â?????? needs 4XL gloves*
> 
> By: MMAmania
> â?????â???¦ [Brock Lesnar] is only the second man in the history of combat sports in Nevada to wear size 4XL gloves, the other being South Korean giant Choi Hong-man, who is 7-3 and 367 pounds.â???​â?????? Dave Meltzer from Yahoo!Sports.com reports on the gigantic size of Brock Lesnar (6â???²3â???³ 265+ pounds) and his chances of defeating Frank Mir at UFC 81: â?????Breaking Pointâ??? tonight. According to the report, Lesnar will pocket $450,000 with a win ($250,00 to show, $200,000 to win). Thatâ??????s more guaranteed â?????? and promised â?????? money than any other fighter on the card. Lesnar has just one professional mixed martial arts fight to his credit. Cha-ching â???¦


----------



## A Black Guy (Feb 2, 2008)

The weigh-in pictures are scary.  It looks like Lesnar's elbow comes all the way down to his waist.


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing this fight!  

Damn, I didn't realize that these guys get paid that much just for show!


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 2, 2008)

david said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing this fight!
> 
> Damn, I didn't realize that these guys get paid that much just for show!



They don't really. That makes him on of the top 2 or 3 paid fighters in the UFC.


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> They don't really. That makes him on of the top 2 or 3 paid fighters in the UFC.




Wow and he's only fought one other time??  I guess it does pay to be a WWE former wrestler!  He should be gratefully that they gave him a name instead of being a bitch to McMahon whining about his contract, etc.

Then again, I don't know the true story about McMahon and Lesnar fall out!

His wife is drop dead gorgeous, though!


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, Lesnar kicked ass for a minute 29 then got sub'd.  

Tim kicked ass for 12 minutes then got sub'd. 

Should have bet me.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 2, 2008)

Nog is a pretty damn shitty champ IMO. Besides his heart and BJJ game he's got nothin. I'm predictin he'll have a really short stint. I hate the type of fighters who only go for the take down and completely refuse to exchange.


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Well, Lesnar kicked ass for a minute 29 then got sub'd.
> 
> Tim kicked ass for 12 minutes then got sub'd.
> 
> Should have bet me.



Why do Shamrock, Tank and Lesnar think they can do the conversion thing.  Sure Tank and Shamrock has experience but for these comeback and stuff... they always get stuffed!

As for Lesnar... just goes to show... too much hype and all it took was the leg lock submission to see him tap!

Good for Mir!

I think the highlight of that match was seeing Undertaker and Stone Cold!  LMAO!!!


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 2, 2008)

Gotta give Nog credit. He took Tim's best and finished it. He called out Randy at the end, I think Randy has to take that fight. 

Lesnar looked good, but made a rookie mistake, he'll be back and better just needs to chill.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Nog is a pretty damn shitty champ IMO. Besides his heart and BJJ game he's got nothin. I'm predictin he'll have a really short stint. I hate the type of fighters who only go for the take down and completely refuse to exchange.



he is a shitty champ because he is a submission artist? he was throwing down the whole first round, and why would he want to play tims game? he played his own and won..


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 2, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I guess I just think Nog will win, but everything else is copied.



Oops!  Who called it?  Who called it?  I think..I did.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 3, 2008)

fufu said:


> I'm stumped on those picks. I got Nog and Mir but I wouldn't be suprised if they both lost.
> 
> Tim is a awkward opponent to face but I got Nog by sub.
> 
> Please god, don't let that be a decision.



You called both fights!

I didnt think Lesnar was going to lose, but I guess his arrogance got the best of him.  I am with Repro and am hoping that he doesnt leave.

Tim did his usual game.    It looked like Nog was getting knocked out here and there, but if the fucker went with Fedor and didnt get knocked out, I was damned if Tim would.  

I have to say Nog's take downs didnt seem all that great, BUT, they worked and they worked quickly.

I was quite fucking pleased to see Sylvia lose and to know I predicted it.  (whoops wrong forum!)

Is it just me or was Jeremy Horn's fight the best?


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 3, 2008)

Did anyone watch this at a bar?  Did a lot of rednecks leave after Lesnar lost like Hooters's hicks did?

Sorry for the 3rd reply.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 3, 2008)

Vids?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 3, 2008)

PreMier said:


> he is a shitty champ because he is a submission artist? he was throwing down the whole first round, and why would he want to play tims game? he played his own and won..


 
He's one dimensional as hell. I do give him credit for being one of the best jiu jitsu practitioners in MMA though. His cardio sucks, he looked like he was about to tumble down on his own the whole fight. His standup is terrible. He just doesn't come off as a dedicated fighter to me for some reason.

Throwing down? He was throwing a baby jab and getting caught every three seconds with a huge right and all kinds of combos. If you can get hit that easy, you obviously haven't been training in striking much. After that he was making horrible shoots in attempt to get Sylvia down. Tim stuffed everyone until the end. Worst kind of fights.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 3, 2008)

Tim isn't the most exciting Champ either though.


----------



## david (Feb 3, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Did anyone watch this at a bar?  Did a lot of rednecks leave after Lesnar lost like Hooters's hicks did?
> 
> Sorry for the 3rd reply.



I watched it at a bar... LMAO!!  Even though the bar is next to a redneck neighborhood, the bar is more upscale so more college kids and older people were there.  25% of the people left and then, in rolled more college kids.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok, stop the back patting AKIRA. You had no idea how Nog was going to win, you just hate Tim so you picked against him. Tim was beating that ass until Nog pulled guard and swept him. I figured Tim would be able to do what he did for the first 2 rounds, he got caught. 

Brock was absolutely beating the shit out of Mir until Mazzagatti stopped the fight and gave Brock the most bizzare point deduction I have ever seen. He basically saved Mir's ass and let the cobwebs clear. Had Brock just been patient, he would have been too sweaty in a few more minutes for Mir to hold on to any lock and Mir was already gassed in the interview with Joe. Brock is defintely for real and at this point I'd pick him against everyone in the division minus Nog. 

How did Brock's arrogance get the best of him? He went in with a gameplan and got caught. He was very humble after the fight and the crowd cheered accordingly. 

Vids:

Lytle vs. Bradley

Horn vs. Marquardt

Sylvia vs Nog

This is shitty:
Lesnar vs. Mir


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 3, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Brock was absolutely beating the shit out of Mir until Mazzagatti stopped the fight and gave Brock the most bizzare point deduction I have ever seen.


 
Yeah that was ridiculous. I think he hit him with one small hammer fist on on the back of the head and didn't even get warned before the point deduction. Lesnar could've finished Mir off right there.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 3, 2008)

On another note, huge disappointment Terry Martin lost again. He showed some real potential then took a huge shit.  Boring ass fight.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 3, 2008)

Someone has got to make a GIF of that Boetsch guy throwing Heath like a rag doll.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 3, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Someone has got to make a GIF of that Boetsch guy throwing Heath like a rag doll.



Haha, hell yeah that was sick. That's only like the 3rd or 4th time I've seen a takedown KO someone.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting the fights.  Brock Lesnar sure is fun to watch.  I hope he stays with the UFC.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 3, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> Thanks for posting the fights.  Brock Lesnar sure is fun to watch.  I hope he stays with the UFC.



It cut off the beginning of the fight, but his takedown was fuckin sick. He moves like a man 100lbs lighter than him. He'll be back.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> He's one dimensional as hell. I do give him credit for being one of the best jiu jitsu practitioners in MMA though. His cardio sucks, he looked like he was about to tumble down on his own the whole fight. His standup is terrible. He just doesn't come off as a dedicated fighter to me for some reason.
> 
> Throwing down? He was throwing a baby jab and getting caught every three seconds with a huge right and all kinds of combos. If you can get hit that easy, you obviously haven't been training in striking much. After that he was making horrible shoots in attempt to get Sylvia down. Tim stuffed everyone until the end. Worst kind of fights.





your crazy.. i totally disagree with you.  nogs standup is decent at best, but he can still stand and fight, he got a few good hits on sylvia.  take into account that sylvia has a huge reach advantage, did you really expect him to fight him, and win like that? give me a break..

sylvia has some of the best takedown defense in the ufc.  he knows that his game is standing up, and thats why he he works on it so much, just like chuck liddell. did you see the final takedown? it was a pretty technical sweep, i dont know how else you would take a guy down thats 6'8"


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 3, 2008)

PreMier said:


> your crazy.. i totally disagree with you.  nogs standup is decent at best, but he can still stand and fight, he got a few good hits on sylvia.  take into account that sylvia has a huge reach advantage, did you really expect him to fight him, and win like that? give me a break..
> 
> sylvia has some of the best takedown defense in the ufc.  he knows that his game is standing up, and thats why he he works on it so much, just like chuck liddell. did you see the final takedown? it was a pretty technical sweep, i dont know how else you would take a guy down thats 6'8"



Check out the post fight press conference. Notice how Tim's face doesn't have a scratch on it and Nog can barely see out of his right eye. That wasn't a takedown either, he pulled guard and swept him. Ask Randy how to take Tim down, he did it at least 6 times in their fight. 

Nog said he was "dizzy" for the whole 1st round and most of the 2nd after that knockdown and said time and time again how heavy Tim's hands are. Tim probably could have finished that fight right there had he not respected Nog's ground game so much. Either way, it was a good finish.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 3, 2008)

PreMier said:


> take into account that sylvia has a huge reach advantage, did you really expect him to fight him, and win like that? give me a break..


 
Yes. Seen it plenty of times both in boxing and MMA. A taller fighter vs. a shorter fighter... It's called fighting on the inside. Nog's standup strategy was garbage. He was walking around like an ogre throwing the ugliest jab I've ever seen, with his head straight up in the air, followed by nothing. His whole goal was obviously to get Tim down. Why not polish the boxing skills a little bit sort of like Rampage so the stand-up game opens up opportunities to get the fight to the ground? If he could work his way on the inside with some hand work he'd leave Tim completely vulnerable to any takedown attempt. He'd be so much more of a complete fighter and also avoid taking this type of punishment.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 3, 2008)

For example:





YouTube Video


----------



## A Black Guy (Feb 3, 2008)

ooOoOoOOOooOoo






YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Nog is a pretty damn shitty champ IMO. Besides his heart and BJJ game he's got nothin. I'm predictin he'll have a really short stint. I hate the type of fighters who only go for the take down *and completely refuse to exchange*.



Completely refused to exhange?

Negative.

I think Nog looked sloppy and slow on the feet but I give him credit, he got the win with some nice ground work.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 3, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Someone has got to make a GIF of that Boetsch guy throwing Heath like a rag doll.



Funny thing about that.

I don't remember the Refs name, but the guy who always prematurely calls fights.  Lets Heath just take a fucking beating, just kept watching him take a pounding.  I was thinking WTF.


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> You called both fights!
> 
> I didnt think Lesnar was going to lose, but I guess his arrogance got the best of him.  I am with Repro and am hoping that he doesnt leave.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I was so psyched by the wins. I had Mir by rnd 1 sub and Nog by rnd 2 sub, but he finished in the 3rd. So fucking excited to see those happen, I was so nervous to see what was going to go down.

This was a great card. The Griffin fight was sick. Anyone know if that was fight of the night? I am suprised Griffin got taken down at will so many times, but he quickly got back on his feet most of the time.

I def would rate the Griffin Gleison fight over Horn Marquardt.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 3, 2008)

fufu said:


> Yeah, I was so psyched by the wins. I had Mir by rnd 1 sub and Nog by rnd 2 sub, but he finished in the 3rd. So fucking excited to see those happen, I was so nervous to see what was going to go down.
> 
> This was a great card. The Griffin fight was sick. Anyone know if that was fight of the night? I am suprised Griffin got taken down at will so many times, but he quickly got back on his feet most of the time.
> 
> I def would rate the Griffin Gleison fight over Horn Marquardt.



Fight of the night was Nog vs. Sylvia, sub went to Mir and KO went to Lytle. They all got 60K, biggest bonus yet.


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm confused by Mazzagatti's point deduction to Lesnar. I can recall GSP pounding away at the back of Hughes's head and getting 2 or 3 warnings.


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Fight of the night was Nog vs. Sylvia, sub went to Mir and KO went to Lytle. They all got 60K, biggest bonus yet.



A bit suprised Slyvia and Nog was FOTN. Tim was controlling 80% of the time. 

I like fight of the nights to go to two guys who both get great shots in on eachother while going into the 3rd round. A little more even between the opponents. 

Tim and Nog basically went from extreme ownage on the feet to extreme ownage on the ground.

Lytle def. gets the KO of the night, he streamrolled that guy.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah that was a weak call.  No warning.  And it wasn't even a hard shot.  Mir just rolled his head while getting fed.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 3, 2008)

fufu said:


> I'm confused by Mazzagatti's point deduction to Lesnar. I can recall GSP pounding away at the back of Hughes's head and getting 2 or 3 warnings.



It was complete bullshit and it messed with Brock's momentum. He had Mir stunned there. Oh well.


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> It was complete bullshit and it messed with Brock's momentum. He had Mir stunned there. Oh well.



Yeah, quite a momentum killer it was.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2008)

hindsight is 20/20.  im just going to respectfully disagree with repro and goodfella.  its easy to sit back and analyze the fight from the couch, and say 'he shoulda done this or that' etc. its easy to say what sghould be done when your not in the fight. IMO it was a good fight, nogs standup looked good against tim (even though tims is much better), and the better all around fighter won.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 3, 2008)

PreMier said:


> hindsight is 20/20.  im just going to respectfully disagree with repro and goodfella.  its easy to sit back and analyze the fight from the couch, and say 'he shoulda done this or that' etc. its easy to say what sghould be done when your not in the fight. IMO it was a good fight, nogs standup looked good against tim (even though tims is much better), and the better all around fighter won.



Ill agree with your post, but I dont see a real big disagreement with you and them.

Nog seemed like a lousy striker, but he didnt get knocked out, so I dont care how many shots he took if he ended up submitting him.  I mean, isnt that youd hope for if youre bound to lose to a decision anyway?  

Nog's takedowns did appear...pretty fucking sloppy, but apparently quantity overruled quality, cuz one of those shitty takedowns worked against someone with great takedown defense.

Its true.  I hate Tim.  So I apologize if I felt GOOD about him getting submitted.  Didnt know it would upset people that I was proud to be right about a prediction for once.

As far as Brock's fight went, I loved his aggression and hope to see more of it.  He really is a beast.  If this fight happened again tonight, it could very well go to Brock.



fufu said:


> This was a great card. The Griffin fight was sick. Anyone know if that was fight of the night? I am suprised Griffin got taken down at will so many times, but he quickly got back on his feet most of the time.



I thought it was entertaining as well.  Tebau(sp?) looked huge compared to Griffin.


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2008)

Just throwing this out there - 

In MMA dodging the stand up game can be compared to dodging the ground game. Not willing to go to the ground is the same as not willing to stand up and exchange in MMA.

It just happens a fight starts standing up.

Obviously people have definite strengths so you can't blame them for trying to fight in their particular modus operandi. This results in some shitty fights given certain circumstances but that is just something that you have to go along with.


----------



## A Black Guy (Feb 4, 2008)

Interesting opinion from a member of another forum.



> Couture looks pathetic now... I really liked the guy before, but the shit he's pulling disgusts me... Lets take a closer look at his career in the last 6 years:
> 
> -He was fighting in UFC HW division. Gets owned twice, back-to-back by good HW's (Ricco and Josh). Decides that HW division is too much for him and drops to LHW.
> 
> ...


----------



## tallcall (Feb 5, 2008)

tallcall said:


> I want to see Mir win over Lesnar (but to see Lesnar have a good showing), Nogueira win over Silvia (I just don't like Tim that much), Marquardt over Horn, I agree with you on the rest. This should be a good card.



I think I did pretty well picking them this time .

I'm very happy to see a Mir v Nog title fight in the future .

Also, I love Griffin, but Tibau did alright too (I hate it when I like all the guys in the card - this card was one of them), I have to root for my team when I can. 

The next fight night is right before my birthday, so for my birthday I want the following:

*1. Lauzon wins over Florian (really going to be a treat either way!)

2. Thiago "Pitbull" Alves wins over Karo (I can't stand Karo, hope Thiago rocks him!)

3. Matt Hamil Wins or Ties with Stephan Bonnar

4. Aurelio wins over Fisher (probably won't happen, but it's my birthday - I love them both so it doesn't really matter)

5. Din Thomas wins over Josh Near (again, I like them both, but I'm pulling for my team)

6. Guida wins over Schiavo (who the hell is Schiavo?)

7. Tommy Spears wins over Anthony Johnson (I predict this to be a KO)*

There, that is what I want to see!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 5, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> Interesting opinion from a member of another forum.



I actually thought a related assumption, but I kept my mouth shut cuz I thought I would just be speaking out of my ass.  I still think Couture is good though.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 13, 2008)

So Crocop is done in the UFC.

Signed in Japan with a K1 group called Dream


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2008)

Free WEC card tonight on Versus.

Definitely worth a watch.


----------



## A Black Guy (Feb 13, 2008)

As expected, another entertaining event.

According to the pbp, on the undercard there was a finish by flying armbar.


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah, WEC has been exciting. The fans are the fucking worse though(for this last card), they boo-ed so much during the LW title bout. Those guys set a pretty good pace. Whenever they stepped back to gather themselves the audience would boo. 

Steve Mazzagatti continues to be the most awkward ref in the US...I didn't know fighters could call time out.


----------



## A Black Guy (Feb 13, 2008)

I did like the boos for Tapia since he came in with only the Mexican flag.

At least be like Tito and carry both flags.


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2008)

I didn't catch that. I started watching about halfway into that fight.


----------



## fufu (Feb 23, 2008)

Tonight Strikeforce card on HDnet fights 10:30-1:30. 

I'll be DVRing this mofo.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 23, 2008)

fufu said:


> Free WEC card tonight on Versus.
> 
> Definitely worth a watch.



God dammit, howd I miss this?

Eh.  Vs. will play the shit out of it anyway in the future..


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 28, 2008)

Anyone able to find the Tank Abott/Kimbo Slice fight?  I heard Kimbo recked him.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah...it has to be somewhere on this site.  I watched it here first, then commented it on anothe forum (or both).

Tank is not only a has been, hes a never was.  He never takes training seriously, so fuck him.  I hope he retires or loses every fight in the future.


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok, there was a thread about UFC 82 in the sports section I thought...wtf happened to it.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 28, 2008)

fufu said:


> Ok, there was a thread about UFC 82 in the sports section I thought...wtf happened to it.



I put the wrong like in it and had it deleted.  You can start another one if you would like.  Maybe with a poll?


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> I put the wrong like in it and had it deleted.  You can start another one if you would like.  Maybe with a poll?



lawl

oh well

No biggy I just thought I made a good post in it comparing Hendo and Silva...all gone!!


----------



## tallcall (Feb 28, 2008)

fufu said:


> lawl
> 
> oh well
> 
> No biggy I just thought I made a good post in it comparing Hendo and Silva...all gone!!



I'm sure it was a good one Fufu......


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 28, 2008)

I am routing for Herring and Henderson...but only cuz theyre American.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 28, 2008)

I like Henderson and Silva, so I'm on the fence.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 29, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Tank is not only a has been, hes a never was.


 





YouTube Video


----------



## tallcall (Feb 29, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Feb 29, 2008)

tallcall said:


> I'm sure it was a good one Fufu......



I thought so.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 2, 2008)

Any links to the fights?  I saw the 2nd round of the Henderson fight and I saw the Evan Tanner fight...


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 2, 2008)

I thought they were all good fights.  I was really drunk last night though.  I can't even tell you what happened during the Hendo/Silva fight.  My frikin head hurts.  Don't do a power hour.  I have to go get engagement pictures today  This sucks.  I do remember losing money on the Kongo fight and getting gipped.  Kongo clearly won that fight.  Bunch of bs.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 2, 2008)

I wouldn't say Kongo clearly won that fight.  It was even, could have gone to either fighter.  Heath Finished strong, and I think that is what determined the judgment.  I wouldn't want to be feeling Kongo's ribs and obliques this morning, they took a serious beating.


----------



## A Black Guy (Mar 2, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I wouldn't want to be feeling Kongo's ribs and obliques this morning



You'd rather caress them later?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 2, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> You'd rather caress them later?



Hmmm interesting.


----------



## tallcall (Mar 2, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> You'd rather caress them later?


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 2, 2008)

So no links yet huh?

Damn...I saw the hendo/silva fight on youtube THAT night...


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 2, 2008)

Now that Ive seen the fights...



Doublebase said:


> I thought they were all good fights.  I was really drunk last night though.  I can't even tell you what happened during the Hendo/Silva fight.  My frikin head hurts.  Don't do a power hour.  I have to go get engagement pictures today  This sucks.  I do remember losing money on the Kongo fight and getting gipped.  Kongo clearly won that fight.  Bunch of bs.



I think they were all pretty good too.  Though I dont think Kongo "clearly" won, he did make a great effort.  However, Id say it was pretty clear why Heath won.

Now I just need links to the undercard fights.


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2008)

From the moment Henderon rolled and gave his back I knew Silva would get that body triangle and work for that choke....

Dan just left his chin up, wtf. 

Good fight, Anderson is the best MW in the world.


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> I thought they were all good fights.  I was really drunk last night though.  I can't even tell you what happened during the Hendo/Silva fight.  My frikin head hurts.  Don't do a power hour.  I have to go get engagement pictures today  This sucks.  I do remember losing money on the Kongo fight and getting gipped*.  Kongo clearly won that fight.  Bunch of bs*.



I disagree, I agree with the split decision. Herring was more aggresive, had a few very nice reversals on the ground, accumulated more strikes and did more overall damage. He had two very dominant controlling sessions on the ground when Kongo never really had a clear domination on the ground. Kongo took it the ground but Herring won from the ground.

From the way you stated your opinion you seem to think Kongo should have gotten a UD...I just don't see that at all.


----------



## A Black Guy (Mar 3, 2008)

It should have been a UD for Herring, but Cecil Peoples played the black card once again...


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2008)

Josh Koschek looked amazing.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah that was a good fight,  I thought he was done after the first 20 secs.  But it seems like the second shot knocked him back sober LOL.

That Hazlett kid was pretty impressive for 21.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 3, 2008)

Dammit...still no links to the undercard fights?  Ill check again...

fufu, yes I pretty much agree with everything you said.  To tell you the truth, I think he won all the rounds.  I was a lil surprised to not hear "Unanimous."


----------



## fufu (Mar 4, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Dammit...still no links to the undercard fights?  Ill check again...
> 
> fufu, yes I pretty much agree with everything you said.  To tell you the truth, I think he won all the rounds.  I was a lil surprised to not hear "Unanimous."



dailymotion has them, as of last night anyway.

Worth checking out.


----------



## fufu (Mar 4, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Yeah that was a good fight,  I thought he was done after the first 20 secs.  But it seems like the second shot knocked him back sober LOL.
> 
> That Hazlett kid was pretty impressive for 21.



Yeah, Josh is a tough guy. The guy went three rounds with GSP without getting roughed up too bad.  Hazelett was definitely impressive for 21. Plus Koschek is going to be a tough opponent for anyone in the WW div. 

There are a bunch of WW guys that Hazelett will match up well with.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 4, 2008)

fufu said:


> dailymotion has them, as of last night anyway.
> 
> Worth checking out.



I saw all of them except Koschecks on another website.  I found it on google 

But I checked dailymotion the night of the fights and afterwards.  I know they had them up at one point, but they were taken down with the swiftness.

Ill look again now.


----------



## Richie1888 (Mar 5, 2008)

any idea who chuck is getting his next fight ?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2008)

i heard it was going to be maricuo rua(sp) shogun


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2008)

PreMier said:


> i heard it was going to be maricuo rua(sp) shogun



It was, but he injured his knee again, so he is out.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 5, 2008)

Jesus christ.  These PRIDE fighters are so fragile.


----------



## Richie1888 (Mar 6, 2008)

whos an availbale replacement 

i see jardine will be fighting silva thats interesting fight ( i sound like joe rogan )


----------



## fufu (Mar 6, 2008)

Rashad Evans now fighting Chuck at 85.

Chuck by round 2 tko.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 6, 2008)

Richie1888 said:


> whos an availbale replacement
> 
> i see jardine will be fighting silva thats interesting fight ( i sound like joe rogan )



Ahhh, good!  I dont want to give up on wanderlei (sp?) yet.  He, Minotaur, and Herring are the only PRIDE fighters I am on the fence with deciding if theyve lost it.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 6, 2008)

how can you be on the fence with NOG?  he beat sylvia, and no one in the heavyweight division will be able to beat him IMO.  the only person in pride that could consistantly stop him was fedor


----------



## fufu (Mar 6, 2008)

I could see possibly Vera or Arlovski beating Nog. They would have to really push their stand up and open up. Nog is almost impossible to KO. If they can avoid the guard and keep it standing they may be able to win via a decision or tko.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah.  Nog just didnt look impressive to me when faced against the Jumbo Jabber.  He just doesnt have that aura about him the way Silva, GSP, and Fedor have.  I wouldnt be surprised if his days on the throne wont last long.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 7, 2008)

> Confirmation Thursday of a rumor that circulated for weeks has made Fedor Emelianenko (Pictures) the most sought-after free agent in mixed martial arts â???¦ again.
> 
> The move by Emelianenko, first reported by ESPN, immediately rekindled talk of the Russian heavyweight fighting in the UFC, perhaps even against Randy Couture (Pictures).
> 
> ...



Fedor???s Free Agency Fallout


----------



## steppin-up (Mar 14, 2008)

it would be great to see him step back into the octogon indeed...although i feel the new breed of fighters will challenge him in a whole new league with their better than just well rounded skills....who would i like to see come back from the dead?....mark kerr.... the man was a vicious ground and pound specialist and definately fell out of the picture before his day was done.....bring back the smashing machine!!!!


----------



## fufu (Mar 15, 2008)

Mark Kerr is done.....I liked him in is prime but he has no chance against any top 10 competetion.


----------



## steppin-up (Mar 16, 2008)

*so how about mark coleman*

ok so mark kerr is done, but still how do you think mark coleman will rate against the new heavywieght fighters,....i think people like andre arlovski fitness and skills would be too much for the old school techniques employed by mark coleman, but with that said i haven't seen him fight for a while since he has been in pride.......just out of interest.....albeit a while ago now....what's your view on gilbert yvel?....also its nice to have someone to chat to about these things....aint much happening in australia in this field....not like elvis sinosic put us in the spotlight...unless it was to point out...we don't know when to tap...lol


----------



## fufu (Mar 27, 2008)

Anyone catch the WEC card last night? It was good.


----------



## fufu (Mar 27, 2008)

steppin-up said:


> ok so mark kerr is done, but still how do you think mark coleman will rate against the new heavywieght fighters,....i think people like andre arlovski fitness and skills would be too much for the old school techniques employed by mark coleman, but with that said i haven't seen him fight for a while since he has been in pride.......just out of interest.....albeit a while ago now....what's your view on gilbert yvel?....also its nice to have someone to chat to about these things....aint much happening in australia in this field....not like elvis sinosic put us in the spotlight...unless it was to point out...we don't know when to tap...lol



Coleman has always been a good controlling wrestler but he lacks athleticism and stamina. That was the Coleman of the past, I don't know what he will be like now, probably a poorer version. I actually want to see him fight Lesnar, in a side-showy kind of way.

I don't know much about Yvel at all.

I think people could easily counter his style if they worked for it. He is one dimensional. Against any top-10 he is toast.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 27, 2008)

fufu said:


> Anyone catch the WEC card last night? It was good.



I saw that it was on, but I thought it was yet another fucking repeat.  They play the shit out of certain 'fight nights,' but I dont mind VS. for doing that.  Its better than Spike's endless hours of fucking CSI!


----------



## fufu (Mar 27, 2008)

CSI...blech

Next UFN is getting 3 hours of air. Don't miss those fights, got some great match ups.

BTW, the WEC card was pretty damn good.


----------



## emitecaps (Mar 27, 2008)

The WEC card was ok, nothing spectacular. The upcoming UFN looks great, I would actually purchase it if it were a PPV. 

Yvel is a one dimensional kickboxer who resorts to cheating when things aren't going his way. His ground game sucks and if he's on his backs he's done. 

Coleman got massacred by Fedor in his last fight but then again who wouldn't I think he might fare well against Brock until he gasses at the end of the first. Him and Kerr fighting in their primes would have been a good fight.


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 28, 2008)

From the sounds of it Tim "The Sloth" Sylvia is jumping ship from the UFC. His manager is part of M-1 but since it lost Fedor they dont have anything. Again the mma hws are a complete cluster. I wonder if tim leaves if they are gonna re-sign  Arlovski/Crocop?


----------



## tallcall (Mar 29, 2008)

tallcall said:


> The next fight night is right before my birthday, so for my birthday I want the following:
> 
> *1. Lauzon wins over Florian (really going to be a treat either way!)
> 
> ...


----------



## fufu (Mar 29, 2008)

Strikeforce Cung Le v Frank Shamrock tonight.

My friend gets Showtime show I will be enjoying this card with a few beers.

Was a very solid card but Jake Shields and Nick Diaz were dropped...fuckin 'a!

Still, got Drew Fickett fighting, someone I always like to watch. He almost didn't make weight as well, what the hell is going on?


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 29, 2008)

bigss75 said:


> From the sounds of it Tim "The Sloth" Sylvia is jumping ship from the UFC. His manager is part of M-1 but since it lost Fedor they dont have anything. Again the mma hws are a complete cluster. I wonder if tim leaves if they are gonna re-sign  Arlovski/Crocop?



Eh good riddance.

Today while I was watching a tad of the TUF marathon, I was thinking about the possible need of doing a TUF show with HWs.  Seriously, all the HWs you have are hit and misses.  Might as well go out there and gather a shit load and make some money on them...but.....


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 29, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Eh good riddance.
> 
> Today while I was watching a tad of the TUF marathon, I was thinking about the possible need of doing a TUF show with HWs.  Seriously, all the HWs you have are hit and misses.  Might as well go out there and gather a shit load and make some money on them...but.....



Rothwell and Syliva both signed with Adrenaline MMA and has  Monson   for there first show.

Heavyweights are totally different then the 155-205 guys because there isnt many amazing big guys that have \conditioning or athletic ability.

Shane Carwin  is a pretty legit HW in Ring of Fire that has a good future. He's a d2 wrestling champ with decent submission skills


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 29, 2008)

Also awesome Frank Shamrock/ Cung Lee Fight.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 30, 2008)

I heard.  Vids?


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 30, 2008)

Ok I just watched it.  Pretty fun fight.  Shamrock's arm got injured?  I guess sitting down takes its toll on the arms.....(?)


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 1, 2008)

Florian vs. Lauzon is a tough ass call for me. Not only are they Boston dudes, but very similar fighters. Crazy ass card for tomorrow night!


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 1, 2008)

I am gunning for Florian..


----------



## tallcall (Apr 1, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I am gunning for *Lauzon*..




There I fixed it for you!


----------



## bigss75 (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm going for florian, seems like they both have the same style but florian's got more experience. I really wish  I could go to this event but i couldnt afford it.  Colorado is gonna be psyched to get the UFC back.


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm rooting for Lauzon over Kenny "I finish fights" Florian.

If you like MMA you'd be a fool to miss this card. I'd PPV this shit easy.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 2, 2008)

Just a reminder, isnt it a fight night tonight?  I finally remembered ahead of time...now watch, ill have the wrong day...


----------



## bigss75 (Apr 2, 2008)

its on right now. Houston just got f'ed up in less then 10 seconds.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 2, 2008)

Nate Diaz is great to watch.  That kid has mad heart.


----------



## bigss75 (Apr 2, 2008)

Poor Steve with two premature stoppages


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2008)

Karo gotta be so pissed. Not a bad stoppage IMO.


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2008)

Diaz is one talented mofo, too. 

Kenny Florian pisses me off, though. Those elbows to the top/back, tsk tsk. When he was in mount he was throwing these grazing/swiping elbows that seemed to be in the intention of cutting Joe. Hate that shit.

Oh well. Let's see a Tyson Griffin v Kenny Florian for a title shot.


----------



## bigss75 (Apr 2, 2008)

fufu said:


> Diaz is one talented mofo, too.



He was getting pwned until Pellegrino got cocky and got stuck. The flip off after he sunk it in was pretty funny. Also anyone here Joe Rogan and the "rape" choke during the Hamill fight


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 2, 2008)

bigss75 said:


> He was getting pwned until Pellegrino got cocky and got stuck. The flip off after he sunk it in was pretty funny. Also anyone here Joe Rogan and the *"rape" choke* during the Hamill fight



YES!  I HEARD IT!

I dont like Nate Diaz.  I was hoping so badly hed get fucked up.  Eh, I guess he did.  I just didnt like how cocky he acted right after that lock.  It wouldve been priceless had he lost the lock then lost the fight.  Show him to be cocky too early again..

During the "25 toughest moments," which I thought was a joke, they showed n. diaz talking shit to Karo.  Now, I dont like Karo, but Diaz acting like a danny81 wannabe and that drove me nuts.  I wished he lost, but he did get some hits..

I think this was Kenny Florians best fight!

Alexander?  I cant really say that was a bad stoppage.  The fucker was out.

Karo's stoppage?  Id say it coulda went on, but I am 50/50 on that one.  Hey, at least it wasnt boring this time. 

This was Tommy Speers best fight.  Hah!  Really was the best one I saw.  Undeniable.

Hamill's fight was pretty good too.

Ah fuck it, its back on and I am waiting for this melatonin to kick in, so I am gonna go watch it again.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 2, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> Nate Diaz is great to watch.  That kid has mad heart.



Oh hey danny, nice of you to join us.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 3, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Oh hey danny, nice of you to join us.



Lol.  Where has repro been?


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 3, 2008)

Who the fuck knows?  Not sure why he even stopped posting.  I have a feeling he reads this though.


----------



## fufu (Apr 3, 2008)

bigss75 said:


> He was getting pwned until Pellegrino got cocky and got stuck. The flip off after he sunk it in was pretty funny. Also anyone here Joe Rogan and the "rape" choke during the Hamill fight



Yeah he was. Kurt kept going to his guard, though. Even though Kurt was dominating in the first I always felt he was in danger if he stayed in there. I don't know if it was a matter of him getting cocky. Nate was setting up that triangle while being taken down, his set ups and hip movements are really smooth and stealthy.


----------



## fufu (Apr 3, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> Lol.  Where has repro been?



jah, I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## tallcall (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm really happy Pitbull won his fight!

Joe will come back fromhis defeat better than he was before, hell a fight with a guy with that much experience is not a bad thing for such a young guy like Joe.

Nate is great on the ground and proved it again with this fight. I really want to see a Lauzon v Diaz fight just so Joe can get in there and fuck him up (which is really the way that season should have ended)!


----------



## fufu (Apr 8, 2008)

Tim Sylvia vs. Fedor Emelianenko to fight in July under Affliction banner
By: MMAmania 







A fight between former UFC heavyweight champion and current Adrenaline MMA fighter, Tim Sylvia (24-4), and the last man to hold the Pride FC heavyweight strap, Fedor Emelianenko (27-1), is in the works for July 19 at the American Airlines Arena in Dallas, Texas, according to Sherdog.com.

The blockbuster showdown would be promoted by Affliction and air on Mark Cubanâ??????s HDNet network.

Hereâ??????s a snip from the Russian:

â?????[Sylvia] is a good fighter, a strong fighter, the former UFC heavyweight champion, which is important. I am looking forward to fighting him and training hard for this fight.â???

Sylvia recently parted ways with the UFC in a split that has been categorized by both parties as amicable. The decision came after a submission loss to Antonio Rodrigo â?????Minotauro: Nogueria at UFC 81: â?????Breaking Pointâ??? for the interim heavyweight championship in February.

With just one fight remaining on his contract â?????? and another crack at the belt in the not so near future â?????? â?????The Maine-iacâ??? was granted permission to sign on with his long time manager, Monte Cox, who runs the upstart Adrenaline MMA promotion.

Prior to that Cox was the President and CEO of M-1 Global â?????? a failed partnership between Russian and American backers that never staged a single event. The promotion was centered around Emelianenko; however, the two sides were at reportedly loggerheads when it came to compensation and competition.

Emelianenko became a free agent once he returned a $1.5 million signing bonus. And now heâ??????s apparently set to kick-off 2008 with a fight against the 6â???²8â???³ Miletich-trained product, which would certainly be his biggest test since a fight with Mirko Cro Cop back in 2005.

Indeed, Emelianenko â?????? once widely regarded as the most formidable pound-for-pound mixed martial artist on the planet â?????? has taken a beating from critics because of his inability to take on top-level competition in recent years.

Hong Man Choi (freak show), Matt Lindland (a middleweight), and Mark Coleman (past his prime) are three of his last four opponents â?????? not exactly the worthiest opponents for an individual who has been described as unbeatable in a sport in which anything can and often does happen.

Fedor, however, somehow seems to find ways to overcome those unpredictable odds â???¦ at least up until now.

Itâ??????s more than likely the case that Emelianenko will look to takedown â?????Big Timâ??? early and often to avoid that reach and his big punching power. Not to mention Emelianenko cuts very easily â?????? it is the reason behind his only career defeat, in fact.

Sylvia has demonstrated decent takedown defense in the past; however, he has been susceptible to submissions throughout his seven-year professional career.

Definitely a very interesting match up if it comes to fruition. Randy Couture â?????? the man who defeated Sylvia in March but is now embroiled in a bitter legal battle with the UFC because he wanted to fight Emelianenko â?????? has got to be going nuts with this latest news.

Stay tuned for more updates on this developing story.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh jesus, come on.  What a half ass deal.


----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2008)

The Muscle Shark - Men's Fitness


----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Oh jesus, come on.  What a half ass deal.



Not a bad fight, though. Fedor is getting some Top 10 action.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 10, 2008)

A couple of good fights out of a shit load of fights doesnt make a good fighter if you ask me.  

The only thing Ill give him is that Couture didnt knock him out.


----------



## tallcall (Apr 10, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> A couple of good fights out of a shit load of fights doesnt make a good fighter if you ask me.
> 
> The only thing Ill give him is that Couture didnt knock him out.



I tend to agree. It's like pairing up a has been (Fedor - still good but I think his last fight was fixed) with a never really was (Tim is OK but very boring and not at all at Fedor's level now let alone his level back in the day). I predict Fedor wins in the first round by submission yawn:).


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 10, 2008)

Boring definitely, but when I say good fighter, I mean persevering.  GSP is a good example of someone that figures out a way to beat an opponent.  When he fails, he makes up for it.  Sadly to admit, with the exception of Rampage, Chuck does this too.


----------



## fufu (Apr 11, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Boring definitely, but when I say good fighter, I mean persevering.  GSP is a good example of someone that figures out a way to beat an opponent.  When he fails, he makes up for it.  Sadly to admit, with the exception of Rampage, Chuck does this too.



Well, won't you be happy to see Tim get arm barred?

If this goes to the ground at all, wow, it's over IMO.


----------



## bigss75 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm not buying the hype of Fedor walking all over Tim. I'll go tapout in the second round


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 12, 2008)

fufu said:


> Well, won't you be happy to see Tim get arm barred?
> 
> If this goes to the ground at all, wow, it's over IMO.



Eh, its hard to say, its apples vs. oranges.  Fedor always has an interesting fight cuz he overcomes whereas Tim just establishes a championship then jabs his way to a decision.

However, this fight doesnt matter.  I say Fedor will win, and once he does, everyone will say "duh!"


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 13, 2008)

fufu said:


> Well, won't you be happy to see Tim get arm barred?
> 
> If this goes to the ground at all, wow, it's over IMO.



Agreed 100%.  Tim's pretty tough to get down.  Fedor did bring down that 7' tall giant though.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 13, 2008)

MMMMMmmmmmYeap!


----------



## fufu (Apr 13, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Eh, its hard to say, its apples vs. oranges.  Fedor always has an interesting fight cuz he overcomes whereas Tim just establishes a championship then jabs his way to a decision.
> 
> However, this fight doesnt matter.  I say Fedor will win, and once he does, everyone will say "duh!"



Yeah, and it will probably make some people happy that he faced a top 10 hw.

I never count a guy out completley on a fight but I really do think Fedor will win.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 13, 2008)

What I dont understand is that if Couture isnt in the UFC anymore..and Fedor isnt in the UFC....why didnt Fedor come ask Couture for a fight?

I know Couture has legality issues, but does this mean he cant fight at all until its resolved?


----------



## fufu (Apr 13, 2008)

Pretty sure.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 13, 2008)

Convenient huh..


----------



## tallcall (Apr 13, 2008)

I wouldn't mind seeing a Fedor v Couture fight. This is only because I still have hope and a little faith in Randy and his wrestling to get the job done. I mean come on if a guy like Randy isn't good enough to go up against Fedor then we are basically just giving Fedor the number 1 position - Fedor needs excellent competition and I think Randy is one of the best he can get (that's unaffiliated and free to do something, and willing to do anything, and feels like he has something to prove - should be a good fight).


----------



## CORUM (Apr 14, 2008)

I Would Like To See It Too, But Randy Is Still Under Contract With The Ufc And They Are Holding Him Too It. Until He Finishes That Contract He Can Not Be Associated With Or Fight For Other Orginazations. And Ufc Cant Seem To Get Fedor!!!! So I Think Those Two Just Need To Go Into A Parking Lot Throw Down And Pay Per View That S**t!!! Then They Are Nto Fighting For Anybody But Themself, And They Can Keep The Profit From The Payperview!!!!


----------



## fufu (Apr 16, 2008)

Picks for 83?

St. Pierre over Serra
Franklin over Lutter
Quarry over Starnes 
Danzig over Bocek
McCarthy over Bisping
Belcher over Day
MacDonald over Doerkson
Herman over Maia
Clementi over Stout
Goulet over Hironaka
Morris over Velasquez


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 16, 2008)

Holy shit, that is almost exactly what I picked on another forum.  

Good form, fu.  Good form.


----------



## fufu (Apr 16, 2008)

lawl


----------



## tallcall (Apr 17, 2008)

fufu said:


> Picks for 83?
> 
> St. Pierre over Serra
> Franklin over Lutter
> ...



I'd only say that I like Stout over Clementi, but other than that I totally agree. Maybe Starnes will do alright too, who knows.


----------



## fufu (Apr 17, 2008)

Anyone watch TUF? This season is kinda lame so far. The comedy and personalities exhibited from Forrest and Rampage seems so contrived. Dana gets them to be coachs because of their popularity and now they just force lame jokes.

Oh yeah and the fights. Last night's wasn't impressive.


----------



## bigss75 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Georges St Pierre
**Rich Franklin
**Nate Quarry
**Mac Danzig
**Charles McCarthy
**Alan Belcher
**Jason MacDonald
**Demian Maia
**Sam Stout
**Jonathan Goulet
**Brad Morris*


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2008)

well fuckin' eh

no posts about last night's card?

Was pretty good. I picked the GSP perfectly on mmapg 

Rich Franklin's arm bar escape was one of the best I've ever seen....and the Quarry/Starnes fiasco was hilarious.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 20, 2008)

fufu said:


> well fuckin' eh
> 
> no posts about last night's card?
> 
> ...



NO SHIT.

Holy shit, did I call every fight that got aired?!

I think the card kinda sucked.

Danzig's was a good fight.
Bisbing's was a good fight.
Quarry's....was a SHITTY fight, but what could he have done?  I hope I never ever see Kalib fight again.
Franklin's fight was weird.  I guess Lutter got EXTREMELY gassed huh?
GSP's was pretty obvious, though I didnt like the stoppage.  I know why it was stopped, but not very climatic.

Besides Quarry making fun of Kalib and Franklin's escape, I wasnt surprised at all.  I had zero doubt GSP would win (who would, honestly?) and I didnt really HATE any of the fighters, so I didnt have that excitement that I usually do.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh yeah,  I cant believe Florian was a commentator.  Was he any good?  I am watching the fights again right now and so far so good...


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2008)

Kenny is a decent commentator. I'll take him over Mauro Renallo or Bill Goldberg anyday.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 20, 2008)

Rogan wasnt there right?  He replaced him for the night..?


----------



## bigss75 (Apr 20, 2008)

That Quarry fight was horrible.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 20, 2008)

Twas.  Truly pathetic.  I watched it again so I can hear the aftermath.

Kalib should be done, for sure.


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2008)

UFC spots are precious, get Kalib TFO!!!


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 22, 2008)

Vids?


----------



## Richie1888 (Apr 23, 2008)

has he spoken since and explained what was going through his mind ?

a gameplan gone wrong ? or was he trying to tire out nate lol like kenny thought


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 23, 2008)

Not really a big surprise.... but

UFC cuts Starnes after disgraceful performance - MMA Experts Blog - Mixed Martial Arts - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2008)

Richie1888 said:


> has he spoken since and explained what was going through his mind ?
> 
> a gameplan gone wrong ? or was he trying to tire out nate lol like kenny thought



Starnes said it he had a broken foot. 

He gave a sketchy repsonse and mostly pointed the finger at Dana.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2008)

bigss75 said:


> That Quarry fight was horrible.



I laughed my _*ass off*_ when Quarry went after Starnes with that crazy one fist thing.  Not to mention Quarry's marathon man.

Ah, here we go. 






YouTube Video











"Wowwwww!"


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm new to watching the UFC, but I take it that hitting the back isn't allowed?  There were several times in the Serra vs. GSP fight that Serra could've elbowed the shit out of GSP's back.


----------



## CORUM (Apr 23, 2008)

? GSP won by kneeing serra in the back and ribs. you can't hit the back of the head.


----------



## CORUM (Apr 23, 2008)

and he did alot of running and bouncing around for a guy with a broke foot!!!! LMAO he should have came up with a better excuse!!!! like "I'm a Pu**y and didn't want to get knocked out, I need to find a new job!!!"


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I'm new to watching the UFC, but I take it that hitting the back isn't allowed?  There were several times in the Serra vs. GSP fight that Serra could've elbowed the shit out of GSP's back.



No strikes to the spine, back of the neck or back of the head.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 24, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Not really a big surprise.... but
> 
> UFC cuts Starnes after disgraceful performance - MMA Experts Blog - Mixed Martial Arts - Yahoo! Sports



I like the comments.


----------



## Richie1888 (Apr 24, 2008)

what happened to the liddell evans fight at the event in England I notice its not on the card now on the UFC website ?


----------



## Richie1888 (Apr 24, 2008)

UFC: Liddell out of UFC 85 due to hamstring blow - Setanta Sports



ill change the question then lol 

anyone heard anything about a replacement bout ?



			
				fufu said:
			
		

> Starnes said it he had a broken foot.
> 
> He gave a sketchy repsonse and mostly pointed the finger at Dana.



you would have thought all the taunting and hits would ahve mad him angry enough to launch a couple of counter punches or kicks. it just seemed like he really didnt want any of nate right from the start.

it was disappointing id only ever seen that guy fight once before and he looked good id have liked to have seen him again in a real fight.

was cutting starnes a bit harsh after one dodgy match though ?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 24, 2008)

I also wanted to point out that the Canadian are pretty shitty for constantly booing anyone that wasn't Canadian.

A complete load of shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 24, 2008)

Ill second that.  That shit never happened in PRIDE when it was us in Japan.  Hell, does England even do this?







Richie1888 said:


> was cutting starnes a bit harsh after one dodgy match though ?



No.


----------



## Richie1888 (Apr 24, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Ill second that.  That shit never happened in PRIDE when it was us in Japan.  Hell, does England even do this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1 strike and out then I take it.


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I also wanted to point out that the Canadian are pretty shitty for constantly booing anyone that wasn't Canadian.
> 
> A complete load of shit.



All countries do this besides Japan from what I have seen.


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2008)

Richie1888 said:


> 1 strike and out then I take it.



UFC is the premier fighting organization currently. What he did was bullshit. People pay 45$ to see good fights. What he did was pretty fucking bad and I don't think people are taking it too far. 

He got a chance to be on the main card fighting in his own country and he ran the whole fight.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 24, 2008)

Fuck you Serra... Ouch!





YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2008)

Richie1888 said:


> UFC: Liddell out of UFC 85 due to hamstring blow - Setanta Sports
> 
> 
> 
> ...




James Irvin vs. Rashad Evans.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 24, 2008)

fufu said:


> All countries do this besides Japan from what I have seen.



And the US.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 24, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> Fuck you Serra... Ouch!



I'm new to MMA, so why the hate for Serra?


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2008)

DOMS said:


> And the US.



US oftens boo-s non natives.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 24, 2008)

fufu said:


> US oftens boo-s non natives.



I don't know about MMA, but it doesn't happen what I watch other sports.


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I don't know about MMA, but it doesn't happen what I watch other sports.



I'm talking about MMA.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 24, 2008)

Hah  ^Good call.

Yeah if Tito is fighting in California, hell be cheered and his opponent will be booed, unless hes from Cally too.

"Fuck you Serra" is, once again, excessive.  I love GSP.  I knew hed win, but god damn..


----------



## Richie1888 (Apr 25, 2008)

fufu said:


> UFC is the premier fighting organization currently. What he did was bullshit. People pay 45$ to see good fights. What he did was pretty fucking bad and I don't think people are taking it too far.
> 
> He got a chance to be on the main card fighting in his own country and he ran the whole fight.



fiar enough but sports men and women have off nights.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 25, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I also wanted to point out that the Canadian are pretty shitty for constantly booing anyone that wasn't Canadian.
> 
> A complete load of shit.



Yeah kinda like americans booing other nationalities or hanging there flag upside down


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Yeah kinda like americans booing other nationalities or hanging there flag upside down



"Booing other nationalities"?  Are you talking about MMA or Mexicans?

"Flag upside down"?  What the fuck is that about?

Oh, the non-Canadians were booed at the fucking weigh-ins, too.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 25, 2008)

World Series Jays in Atlanta they hung the Canadian flag upside down.

If there isn't a bigger showcase to disrespect a nationality I don't know what is.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> World Series Jays in Atlanta they hung the Canadian flag upside down.
> 
> If there isn't a bigger showcase to disrespect a nationality I don't know what is.



Who are "they"?  Someone in the crowd or the ballpark managers?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2008)

Okay, I looked it up.  That could've been an honest mistake on someone's part.  After all, someone decided to put the Canadian flag in a honor procession.  Which is odd that it was even there, considering both teams were from the US.

Plus, that happened in 1992.  That's 16 years ago and it happened once.  But I can see how that one-off event a decade and a half ago is just like 21,000 Canadians booing _everyone_ that wasn't Canadian.  Not to mention the people at the weigh-in.

I don't care how you try to slice and dice it, that's poor sportsmanship on a National level.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2008)

Thinking about it, I guess it must just be as fufu says it is: it's the MMA crowd.  Maybe they need to feel as pumped as the fighters.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 25, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Thinking about it, I guess it must just be as fufu says it is: it's the MMA crowd.  Maybe they need to feel as pumped as the fighters.



Not necessarily.  MMA is filled with an array of internationality, so youre going to get a bunch of fighters from different countries.

With that said, throughout my time watching the UFC, I have hardly ever heard a US crowd boo every fighter that was from another country.  If they boo, its prolly cuz of the fighters' fight history.

Ill bet if GSP and Serra fought in the US instead of Canada, neither would be booed, much less, chant "fuck you GSP."


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2008)

Richie1888 said:


> fiar enough but sports men and women have off nights.



Off night it may be, but you still don't run.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 25, 2008)

Fuck no you dont.  I must say though....I am surprised no one has said the fight was RIGGED!


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2008)

yeah, suprised that didn't show up on sherdog...

but what would be the motivation behind that?


----------



## tallcall (Apr 26, 2008)

fufu said:


> yeah, suprised that didn't show up on sherdog...
> 
> but what would be the motivation behind that?



Yeah, I never thought Nate Quarry was really that big a name to have a rigged fight. Usually you'd rig a fight for a popular big named guy wouldn't you, like Fedor's last fight?


----------



## bigss75 (Apr 26, 2008)

They added Thiago Alves/Matt Hughes and Leben/Bisping for ufc 85


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 26, 2008)

85?  Is this the May 24th one?


----------



## bigss75 (Apr 26, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> 85?  Is this the May 24th one?



No its the one in june in england. Since Chuck got injured that card was basically lacked any really big marketable names.


----------



## bigss75 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm confused how Rich Clementi is fighting in ufc 84 after fighting in 83, I thought you get a medical suspension for 6 weeks after any fight no matter what


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 27, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Okay, I looked it up.  That could've been an honest mistake on someone's part.  After all, someone decided to put the Canadian flag in a honor procession.  Which is odd that it was even there, considering both teams were from the US.
> 
> Plus, that happened in 1992.  That's 16 years ago and it happened once.  But I can see how that one-off event a decade and a half ago is just like 21,000 Canadians booing _everyone_ that wasn't Canadian.  Not to mention the people at the weigh-in.
> 
> I don't care how you try to slice and dice it, that's poor sportsmanship on a National level.



Or how about a few years ago in the NHL playoffs, the New York Islander fans booed the Canadian National anthem.  When the series returned to Toronto, the Canadian fans cheered emphatically during the American Anthem.  To show what class is.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Or how about a few years ago in the NHL playoffs, the New York Islander fans booed the Canadian National anthem.  When the series returned to Toronto, the Canadian fans cheered emphatically during the American Anthem.  To show what class is.



So then, it's just the MMA fans?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2008)

After watching a few UFC shows, I've noticed that 185 seems to "the" weight class.  Why is that?


----------



## tallcall (Apr 27, 2008)

DOMS said:


> After watching a few UFC shows, I've noticed that 185 seems to "the" weight class.  Why is that?



Actually I think there's a whole heck of a lot more guys in the 155 "lightweight" and 205 "light-heavyweight" classes than the others. Right now 185 is popular but I think that's due to Anderson Silva being the champ and everyone and their mother wanting a crack at him. I love Anderson, I'd also love to fight him just so I could say I had my ass handed to me by Anderson Silva!


----------



## Richie1888 (Apr 27, 2008)

fufu said:


> Off night it may be, but you still don't run.



fair point i suppose.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 27, 2008)

DOMS said:


> After watching a few UFC shows, I've noticed that 185 seems to "the" weight class.  Why is that?



I think it has to do with the average weight vs. the easiest weight to make.  I would be a beast at 185lbs.  I wouldnt doubt I am not the only one with that kind of attitude...

What Id like to see is a TUF show with nothing BUT heavyweights.  That department seems to be the most lacking as far as being true to just the UFC and the constant bickering as to who is the best..

I mean, Couture was the last respectable HW champ.  Everyone else seemed like a target waiting to be knocked down.  However, you got GSP in WW, Silva in MW, both of them earned and deserved that title.  Shit, even Rampage in LHW is a better champ than Liddell.  (Here it comes)


----------



## biggfly (Apr 27, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I think it has to do with the average weight vs. the easiest weight to make.  I would be a beast at 185lbs.  I wouldnt doubt I am not the only one with that kind of attitude...
> 
> What Id like to see is a TUF show with nothing BUT heavyweights.  That department seems to be the most lacking as far as being true to just the UFC and the constant bickering as to who is the best..
> 
> I mean, Couture was the last respectable HW champ.  Everyone else seemed like a target waiting to be knocked down.  However, you got GSP in WW, Silva in MW, both of them earned and deserved that title.  Shit, even Rampage in LHW is a better champ than Liddell.  (Here it comes)



I agree...Rampage is a better champ. Liddell is straight up scared of Rampage...no way he will ever beat him. Rampage is a funny fucker too...


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2008)

DOMS said:


> After watching a few UFC shows, I've noticed that 185 seems to "the" weight class.  Why is that?



What do you mean? The talent pool sucks in that division compared to LHW, WW and LW. The only division worse right now is the HW.

There aren't many main card MW showbusters.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2008)

fufu said:


> What do you mean? The talent pool sucks in that division compared to LHW, WW and LW. The only division worse right now is the HW.
> 
> There aren't many main card MW showbusters.



So many of the bouts in the last UFC shows, and a lot of the contenders on The Ultimate Fighter, seem to be in that weight category.


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't think there were any MW bouts in the last UFN.

There were alot in the last PPV card, but that doesn't mean anything. It is just the ebb and flow of match making.


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2008)

Take a look at the last UFN. 7/12 fights were LW's. 

Nothing to pay attention to IMO.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 27, 2008)

fufu said:


> What do you mean? The talent pool sucks in that division compared to LHW, WW and LW. The only division worse right now is the HW.
> 
> There aren't many main card MW showbusters.



Yeah.  However, I would tackle what is hurting me the most first and thats HW.


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2008)

bigss75 said:


> They added Thiago Alves/Matt Hughes and Leben/Bisping for ufc 85



Two good fights. Finally a test for Bisping (sans Evans).


----------



## tallcall (Apr 27, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah.  However, I would tackle what is hurting me the most first and thats HW.



I totally agree. I wonder if it's just that it's easier for the guys to cut 20 pounds and be a heavy light-heavyweight than fight at their normal weight. The heavyweight class is a pretty damn large class - I mean it covers 206 lbs to 265 lbs - 60 pounds. They should probably divide it up further and put a super-heavyweight division in ranging in weight from 236-265 pounds. I'm willing to bet most of the guys fall somewhere very close to 220 pounds and find it much easier to cut 14 pounds to light-heavy and be some of the heavier light-heavyweights out there.

I weigh 277 pounds and am currently a super-heavyweight, I would love to cut down to 265 and fight eventually as a very heavy heavyweight - I would own all of them since I'd probably be about 40 pounds heavier. That's a nice weight gap in my favor.


----------



## CORUM (Apr 27, 2008)

brock lesner thought the same with his weight, owning the heavy weights just cause your big


----------



## tallcall (Apr 27, 2008)

CORUM said:


> brock lesner thought the same with his weight, owning the heavy weights just cause your big



Yeah, but that was what his first match in the UFC (2nd MMA fight total). And I thought he did very well against a more seasoned opponent - If Frank didn't win it would've all looked like it was fixed. I love Frank, but I still think Brock is going to, thankfully, terrorize that entire division the way Gonzaga should've (he was the real disappointment).

Either way a 60 pound weight range is just crazy, I don't blame people for not wanting to sign up for that and face the possibility of going up against someone potentially 50-60 pounds heavier than them. I say split the division and add super-heavyweight.


----------



## bigss75 (Apr 27, 2008)

More UFC 83 fallout, Lutter gets cut

Travis Lutter cut from the UFC | MMAjunkie.com


----------



## CORUM (Apr 27, 2008)

tallcall you are absolutly right!! but i think lesner will be a let down, 170 lb wrestler choked him out and he never went back to that training camp. givin it was matt hughes that chocked him out, but they were rolling you would figure since he is supposedly a great wrestler he would have held his own, but the word around is he is weak minded so i do not think he will go very far. but i will say for a guy his size he is QUICK!!!! he has all the tools, he just needs to sharpen them and use them!!!


----------



## AKIRA (May 16, 2008)

Anyone watch TUF last night or on Wed?  Finally, Rampage is getting funny and looks like some steam is brewing between the coaches.

I thought "mini rampage" was pretty good with those slams.  If he didnt tire nor take that knee, he couldve done more damage.


----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2008)

I liked it.  I wonder if the coaches are serious or just acting for the camera?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 16, 2008)

I watched it too. Second fight was garbage. That one dude throwing overhand right after overhand right looked like a drunken bar brawler. Terrible.


----------



## tallcall (May 16, 2008)

I liked Cale, but then again, I thought he was kind of hot, so my opinions may be a bit biased.

Anyways, I think it'll either by CB or Dante to win it all. I really hope CB does well, I've seen a few of his previous fights on YouTube and really just want to see him take it all. I think experience counts for a lot in this sport and that's why I think one of these two guys will be the winner (please let it be CB....I want CB....Come on CB......Lets Go  CB  Lets Go )



*Note: Gay Rant Over*  - _Ranting may come back at any time without warning_ - *You have all been warned!*


----------



## fufu (May 16, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I watched it too. Second fight was garbage. That one dude throwing overhand right after overhand right looked like a drunken bar brawler. Terrible.



Yeah, that was terrible. The frosted hair guy kept lunging in with this slow body shots but the other guy didn't even capitalize on it.


----------



## AKIRA (May 16, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I watched it too. Second fight was garbage. That one dude throwing *overhand right after overhand right* looked like a drunken bar brawler. Terrible.



Wow, thats exactly what I said to myself when I watched it.  "Nothing but overheads.."  (I thought it would be overhead, not overhand..?)

What were his exact words to Forrest? " cant wait til you fight Rampage"?

I wouldnt had been surprised if it went to a 3rd round though.  Then again, I am not surprised it DIDNT.


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2008)

UFC 84 picks?

Penn over Sherk
Machida over Ortiz
Wanderlei Silva over Jardine (come on wandy)
Gouveia over Reljic
Palhares over Salaverry
Kim over Tan
Sokoudjou over Nakamura
Wellisch over Carwin
Thiago Silva over Mendez
Yoshido over Koppenhaver
Clementi over Etim by absolute destruction


----------



## Richie1888 (May 22, 2008)

fufu said:


> UFC 84 picks?
> 
> Penn over Sherk
> Machida over Ortiz
> ...




something makes me think Jardine and Sherk though I could be wrong


----------



## Doublebase (May 22, 2008)

fufu said:


> UFC 84 picks?
> 
> Penn vs Sherk
> Machida vs Ortiz
> Wanderlei Silva vs Jardine (come on wandy)



Penn
Ortiz
Wandy


----------



## fufu (May 22, 2008)

Richie1888 said:


> something makes me think Jardine and Sherk though I could be wrong



they are tough picks


----------



## AKIRA (May 22, 2008)

I am going all out.

Sherk 
Silva
Machida


Also, Rampage had me laughing pretty hard from the show.  Talking about Forrest's training partner.  "He outta go find some eggs and sit on them."


----------



## tallcall (May 23, 2008)

fufu said:


> UFC 84 picks?
> 
> *Penn *over Sherk
> Machida over *Ortiz*
> ...



I agree with you for the most part.

I think Matt Brown's next fight is going to be interesting. 

CB is going to demolish Cale. I like them both somewhat but CB is going to kill him, so I guess that's that.

Dante is going to tear open his opponent, so I guess that's done. The others make me want to . I can't wait to see Forrest kill Rampage at the finale!


----------



## AKIRA (May 23, 2008)

I would be surprised if Forrest won.

As far as the fighters go, I want to see matt brown fight CB.  I was impressed with Rampage saying CB had a big head cuz the fucker does.  Its good and bad to be like that.  It makes me want him to lose and that makes it interesting.


----------



## Richie1888 (May 24, 2008)

fufu said:


> they are tough picks



agreed but ill stick to my guns Jardine, Sherk and machida.


----------



## fufu (May 24, 2008)

great card


----------



## CORUM (May 25, 2008)

that tito fight sucked ass!!! and 30-27!!!! are you serious, i didnt see it that way!!! i wouldnt invite machida back, he ran for 15 minutes. i was impressed with the knee to the liver, but everything else was weak!!! and sean sherk WTF???? he only tried for one take down??? he is not a fucking boxer, i dont know his game plan but it was not a very good one. he should have went to the ground he was getting busted up by a JAB!!!! the wandy fight, well that was just great!!! jardine says he was the superior boxer, wrestler, grappler, kick boxer, WTF i guess he has never seen wandy fight!!! that was a great ass whoopin!!!


----------



## fufu (May 26, 2008)

Machida wasn't running, he was avoiding punches. He hit Tito more with a variety of different strikes. So if he was running, that indicates more negative about Tito. He also tossed his ass at the end of the 1st or 2nd round and started pounding him. Good fight, Tito hardly got a shot on Machida. It could have been more exciting but it was fun to watch a guy move in and out and dictate the pace of the fight while barely getting tagged.


----------



## CORUM (May 26, 2008)

it was the end of the first. i actually thought it was almost over for tito. he avoided punches by running around the ring. he did land some pretty good ones. i am impressed how he can throw and run. i thought it was a shitty fight. i was not impressed with machida at all. he had a pretty good game plan i guess, but it was not a fight to really talk about the day after. and if you want to talk about him taking tito down in the first, what about when he had tito hurt in the third and instead of even coming close to finishing he almost get submitted!!! not impressed with him, i can live with out ever seeing him fight again. 

what about the Pulver vs Faber fight coming up??? i love jens, and i havent really seen faber too much. from what i have seen he is pretty damn good!!


----------



## AKIRA (May 26, 2008)

GOD DAMMIT.  I almost had this one done perfect!  Sherk fucked up.

I thought the Machida fight went exactly as I planned it.  My friend called it better, he knew it would go a decision.  However, I knew it was going to be a boring fight.  Machida is always boring.  In fact, I think hes more boring than Koscheck now.

Silva fight was a no brainer.

Sherk...jesus, what, did he say he couldnt continue?  I couldnt hear cuz of the crowd.  He got a knee, few punches, then the bell rang and...said he couldnt continue?  Not much of a champ there, former or current.  He fought like a PRIDE fighter
..without the juice.


----------



## AKIRA (May 26, 2008)

fufu said:


> Machida wasn't running, he was avoiding punches. He hit Tito more with a variety of different strikes. So if he was running, that indicates more negative about Tito. *He also tossed his ass at the end of the 1st or 2nd round* and started pounding him. Good fight, Tito hardly got a shot on Machida. It could have been more exciting but it was fun to watch a guy move in and out and dictate the pace of the fight while barely getting tagged.



Yeah that was good.  Machida fights like,well, how Sherk used to.  He does just enough to win the fight.

Look at this shit..
Fight Finder - Lyoto "The Dragon" Machida's Mixed Martial Arts Statistics

8 OUT OF 13 WINS ARE DECISIONS.   x 13


----------



## DOMS (May 26, 2008)

fufu said:


> Machida wasn't running, he was avoiding punches. He hit Tito more with a variety of different strikes. So if he was running, that indicates more negative about Tito. He also tossed his ass at the end of the 1st or 2nd round and started pounding him. Good fight, Tito hardly got a shot on Machida. It could have been more exciting but it was fun to watch a guy move in and out and dictate the pace of the fight while barely getting tagged.



Machinda was so technical that...it's almost not worth watching.  Yeah, I know, a win is a win, but he's so boring to watch.

When the fighters get tangled up on the ground for too long, and nothing is happening, the ref breaks it up because there's nothing for the fans to see.  That's also what watching Machida is like.

They should bring Starnes back and have him fight Machida, and pass out that Xinergy crap drink.  *Xinergy: so strong that even Machinda and Starnes can't put you to sleep!*


----------



## DOMS (May 26, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> GOD DAMMIT.  I almost had this one done perfect!  Sherk fucked up.



I think he injured his right hand early on.  It fucked up his game.



AKIRA said:


> I thought the Machida fight went exactly as I planned it.  My friend called it better, he knew it would go a decision.  However, I knew it was going to be a boring fight.  Machida is always boring.  In fact, I think hes more boring than Koscheck now.



My sentiments exactly.


----------



## DOMS (May 26, 2008)

Penn is a shitty sportsman.  I'm looking forward to someone breaking him.


----------



## AKIRA (May 26, 2008)

When I first got into the UFC, Penn was one of the few I didnt know about at all.  Slowly, I watched what he could do and though talented, I thought he was a tad bit arrogant.  However, when I first started to watch him he just lost to Hughes and I felt bad for him.  I dont like Hughes at all, so Penn's comments didnt seem so bad when compared to Hughes.  They still dont.  However, Penn is more insulting, so fuck him.

I wish Sherk had a Plan B or something, but he fought like shit.  Utter shit.  Penn isnt talentless so him earning a win over someone that fights with shit loaded caliber, is nothing to be proud about.


----------



## fufu (May 27, 2008)

Say what you will, Machida has an effective style all to his own and has top notch foot work, movement and accuracy. He also uses a wide variety of strikes and combinations.

He is a smaller LHW and can throw around bigger and "stronger" opponents and make them look silly.


----------



## bigss75 (May 27, 2008)

Machida fights exactly like his background, a point based karate match. He'll strike and as long as it lands it doesn't matter if it does any damage.

I don't understand if Sherk was that scared of Penn's BJJ to take him down or what.

Also be on the lookout for Shane Carwin, he finished his guy in the 1st round. I've seen him fight in Ring of Fire and he is a beast, NCAA champion wrestler and none of his fights have been past three minutes


----------



## AKIRA (May 27, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Look at this shit..
> Fight Finder - Lyoto "The Dragon" Machida's Mixed Martial Arts Statistics
> 
> 8 OUT OF 13 WINS ARE DECISIONS.   x 13



B O R I N G


----------



## AKIRA (May 27, 2008)

Oh God...I almost forgot..


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 28, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Penn is a shitty sportsman. I'm looking forward to someone breaking him.


 
Agreed. If someone touched my face and then licked blood off his hand after he beat me; I'd be pulling my glove off while he's getting interviewed by Rogan ready to cold cock him in the side of the jaw.

What a punk he is.

Oh and I pretty much agree on what everyone is saying about Machida. He's an incredible talent but not fan friendly whatsoever. Rampage or Rashad will tear him a new ass.


----------



## fufu (May 28, 2008)

bigss75 said:


> Machida fights exactly like his background, a point based karate match. He'll strike and as long as it lands it doesn't matter if it does any damage.
> 
> I don't understand if Sherk was that scared of Penn's BJJ to take him down or what.
> 
> Also be on the lookout for Shane Carwin, he finished his guy in the 1st round. I've seen him fight in Ring of Fire and he is a beast, NCAA champion wrestler and none of his fights have been past three minutes



Nice to have some decent HW prospects in the UFC.


----------



## fufu (May 28, 2008)

That blood licking was hilarious. Pre-fight he was talking about how he would lick blood off of Sherk's face during the fight if he got him on his back...or something like that.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 1, 2008)

Anyone watch the Kimbo fight from the other night?  





YouTube Video


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 1, 2008)

Fixed cough cough


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 1, 2008)

Tito and Dana after UFC 84.





YouTube Video


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 1, 2008)

WEC tonight I hope it is better then elite xc


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 1, 2008)

I think this thompson guy is retarded, seriously.





YouTube Video


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 1, 2008)

bigss75 said:


> WEC tonight I hope it is better then elite xc



Not so far.


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 1, 2008)

Donald Cerrone is an awesome fighter from were I live, his fights are always entertaining

Edit: He made quick work of that guy


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 1, 2008)

This Miguel Torres fight is one of the best fights I've ever seen.  Amazing.


----------



## fufu (Jun 1, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> Not so far.



You kidding me? EliteXC was a sham. The only good fight was Lawler vs. Smith and that was prematurely stopped.


----------



## fufu (Jun 1, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> This Miguel Torres fight is one of the best fights I've ever seen.  Amazing.



Fuck yeah, Faber and Pulver was very good as well.


----------



## CORUM (Jun 1, 2008)

i was very impressed with the faber/pulver fight. i was REALLY impressed with fabers stand up!!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 2, 2008)

Faber punchs were much quicker then Jens. I gotta give it to Jen's though he was stomped and didnt get knocked out or quit.

Am I the only one that thinks its funny that they keep calling Faber the young blood when he is 29 and Jens is only 33


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 2, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> Anyone watch the Kimbo fight from the other night?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then,,






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











EDIT:  Hmm..thats funny..


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 2, 2008)

bigss75 said:


> Fixed cough cough



You think so?  I thought it was legitimate.





bigss75 said:


> Faber punchs were much quicker then Jens. I gotta give it to Jen's though he was stomped and didnt get knocked out or quit.
> 
> Am I the only one that thinks its funny that they keep calling Faber the young blood when he is 29 and Jens is only 33



I noticed his age last night too.  He certainly doesnt look his age, but he is older than me!

I was getting annoyed with Pulver smiling after every punch he took.  It turned into a signal for the judges to score it!

Torres's fight was pretty good.  I fucking hate the mullet though..


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 2, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I was getting annoyed with Pulver smiling after every punch he took.



That was driving me nuts too.  Your youtube vids are not coming up BTW.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 2, 2008)

I know..."Hmm...thats funny"


----------



## DOMS (Jun 2, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I know..."Hmm...thats funny"



I tried to fix your YouTube embeds, but I can't.  A YouTube video has a 10 character ID.  You videos only have 7 characters.

YouTube isn't at fault, it's pilot error.


----------



## Cyclin (Jun 2, 2008)

Pulver may need to go down to 135...lol.  Who knows with this guy?  MFS (former) fighters are struggling and Robbie Lawler proved that.

MMA is about adapting (amongst 10 other things) but pulver was out-struck by a non-boxer and that is not good.

Lawler decided to revert back to being 21 years old again and instead of finishing Smith TWICE he chose to be a showboat (wave off his corner when told to finish him) or be an idiot.  

I know, I know, I know, Lawler saw the Pete Selle fight and was worried of getting KTFO because Smith is most dangerous when he is hurt...pfff, BS.  

Like in Hold'em, when you allow two jacks to hang around with your pocket aces, the third jack is a commen'.

Lawler deserved to lose that fight on principal alone, he fought like a rookie.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 2, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I tried to fix your YouTube embeds, but I can't.  A YouTube video has a 10 character ID.  You videos only have 7 characters.
> 
> YouTube isn't at fault, it's pilot error.



Yeah, I noticed the code was differently copied.  Either way, the fights are easy to find for now.

I thought Kimbo did a decent job.  There was some talk on my other forum about the ref standing them up when Thompson was on top more so than when Kimbo was on top.


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2008)

Cyclin said:


> Pulver may need to go down to 135...lol.  Who knows with this guy?  MFS (former) fighters are struggling and Robbie Lawler proved that.
> 
> MMA is about adapting (amongst 10 other things) but pulver was out-struck by a non-boxer and that is not good.
> 
> ...



Smith feigns injury in some of his fights so the other guy rushes in and leaves himself open. He looks the same every time he does it, it is easy to spot. He did it with Pete Sell, Patrick Cote and now Lawler. Lawler was smart IMO.


----------



## Cyclin (Jun 2, 2008)

fufu said:


> Smith feigns injury in some of his fights so the other guy rushes in and leaves himself open. He looks the same every time he does it, it is easy to spot. He did it with Pete Sell, Patrick Cote and now Lawler. Lawler was smart IMO.



I am unaware of any feigning powers that elevates a fighters game.  If the "other guy rushes in and leaves himself open" then that guy isn't very smart, Pete Selle would be a perfect example.  

Robbie Lawler is far too experienced and well coached to be unable to capitalize on a fun but inferior fighter in Scott Smith IMO.


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 2, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> You think so?  I thought it was legitimate.



I think it was interesting how kimbo was getting slaughtered in the second round but as soon as thompson got his ear popped they stopped it quick. I guess they didnt want a blood bath on network tv


----------



## Cyclin (Jun 2, 2008)

bigss75 said:


> Faber punchs were much quicker then Jens. I gotta give it to Jen's though he was stomped and didnt get knocked out or quit.
> 
> Am I the only one that thinks its funny that they keep calling Faber the young blood when he is 29 and Jens is only 33



Good point but I think they mean in terms of actual fighting experience opposed to age.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 3, 2008)

Kimbo is nothing in MMA....He can strike hard, but that is about it. Put him in Pride or the UFC and he will get his ass handed to him in no time flat. Lets see a Kimbo vs Fedor fight....I would bet my annual salary that kimbo would not be victorious in that fight. Fedor would make Kimbo look like a fool!


----------



## fufu (Jun 3, 2008)

Cyclin said:


> I am unaware of any feigning powers that elevates a fighters game.  If the "other guy rushes in and leaves himself open" then that guy isn't very smart, Pete Selle would be a perfect example.
> 
> Robbie Lawler is far too experienced and well coached to be unable to capitalize on a fun but inferior fighter in Scott Smith IMO.



When you see someone hurt and nearly done, guys rush in, it is part of the game, and then Smith will return something they don't expect. It is just mind games, sometimes they work, sometimes they don't. It is unexpected to see a guy keeling over in pain deliver a powerful strike.


----------



## CORUM (Jun 3, 2008)

the guy that beat kimbo on youtube, that gannon guy..... well since he beat kimbo he thought he was hot shit and went to the UFC and got his career ended by a nobody!!! he was beat down bad!!!! just throwing that out there..... lol


----------



## CORUM (Jun 3, 2008)

bigss75 said:


> Faber punchs were much quicker then Jens. I gotta give it to Jen's though he was stomped and didnt get knocked out or quit.
> 
> Am I the only one that thinks its funny that they keep calling Faber the young blood when he is 29 and Jens is only 33



faber was quicker, but i think jens hits WAY harder!!! if you look almost every punch jens actually landed hurt faber. he should have just capitalized on it. when faber almost knocked him out, he came back and had that kid wobbling, but didnt follow through. i dont know if he was still hurt (sure he was) or what. he just hasnt looked like the lil evil of old. he use to be a terror!!!! i think thats what happens when you start over analyzing the fight.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 5, 2008)

Anybody going to watch UFC 85? 
UFC 85: Bedlam - UFC Pay-Per-View on Yahoo! Sports

Thoughts on the Rashad, James Irvin fight?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 5, 2008)

Eh.  I am not too excited about it at all.  Not that i wont watch it, I will, but I just want to see Hughes lose.

I didnt know Evans was fighting until now but I am not a gung-ho fan of any of these fighters, so I am just hoping for a good show with fair, exchanging fights and a referee tripping a time or two.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 5, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> Anybody going to watch UFC 85?
> UFC 85: Bedlam - UFC Pay-Per-View on Yahoo! Sports
> 
> Thoughts on the Rashad, James Irvin fight?


 
Rashad and James Irvin aren't fighting anymore. Here's the final card:

*UFC 85: Bedlam*

Date: Jun 07, 2008

Location: London, England 
Venue: O2 Arena 
Broadcast: Pay-Per-View

MAIN CARD (TELEVISED)

Thiago Alves vs. Matt Hughes
Michael Bisping vs. Jason Day
Marcus Davis vs. Mike Swick
Thales Leites vs. Nate Marquardt
Brandon Vera vs. Fabricio Werdum
PRELIMINARY CARD (NOT TELEVISED)

Martin Kampmann vs. Jorge Rivera
Thiago Tavares vs. Matt Wiman
Luiz Cane vs. Jason Lambert
Kevin Burns vs. Roan Carneiro
Jess Liaudin vs. Paul Taylor
Eddie Sanchez vs. Antoni Hardonk


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 5, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Rashad and James Irvin aren't fighting anymore. Here's the final card:
> 
> *UFC 85: Bedlam*
> 
> ...



Welcome back. 

So Evans isnt fighting at all now?  Well, not that I didnt expect it.  That fucking commercial Spike wont stop airing never said shit about Evans and I think they would.

I guess I am not into it cuz there are no title fights.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 5, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> So Evans isnt fighting at all now?  Well, not that I didnt expect it.  That fucking commercial Spike wont stop airing never said shit about Evans and I think they would.
> 
> I guess I am not into it cuz there are no title fights.



This card has been an absolute disaster from day one. The original main event was slated to be Liddell vs. Shogun but Shogun got injured. Evans stepped in only for Chuck to get injured. James Irvin signed up to fight Evans but Rashad backed out due to lack of time to prepare. Enter Michael Bisping as the new main event vs. Chris Leben, only Chris Leben violated probation and couldn't get a visa. Finally, Hughes stepped up and Alves accepted on 5 weeks notice. 

A good deal of the undercard was swapped around too, but while it looks shitty on paper, there are some killer match-ups here. Expect Swick vs. Davis to be total fireworks. Vera vs. Werdum has title shot implications and so does Marquardt vs. Leites. Alves would more than likely be the next #1 @ 170 if he can get by Hughes too. Sucks that it's @ 3 in the afternoon. Guess I'll shoot to south Stuart Duffy's to catch this one.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 5, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Rashad and James Irvin aren't fighting anymore. Here's the final card:


 
Where the hell have you been?  Life treating you well?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 5, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Where the hell have you been?  Life treating you well?



Our little spat drove me to insanity. If I can't have you, nobody can have _me_ damnit!!

Very well, thanks. 

How bout yourself?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 5, 2008)

It still airing at 10pm.  I made sure to take note of that during the countless commercials.  I guess theyll air it twice?


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2008)

welcome back repro


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 6, 2008)

I know, his return is weird.  Seems to be accidental.

In any case, I was watching a commercial for the TUF finale and it looks like a better card than 85.

Speaking of TUF, in the house, I thought that little dispute between Jesse and uhhh...umm, fuck, the joker of the house, I thought it was ridiculous only cuz of the reaction Jesse gave the joker.

Jesse was talking shit about the joker, so the joker retaliates until he gets a reaction.  Whoops, he called him a jew bitch.  First off, and I might piss some people off here, but who fucking cares!  

So he called you a jew bitch and you just so happen to "have some jew blood" in you.  He struck lower than when Jesse was talking shit, but oh well, it worked, he got into Jesse's head.  What really annoyed me was when the OTHER guy sat down next to Jesse and said "my wife is jewish."  Once again, WHO FUCKING CARES.  Is your wife there?  Did he make a comment about YOUR wife?  Then dont bring it up.  Fucker just wanted to be part of the problem.  

Speaking of which, he didnt say kyke (or is it kike?).  He said jew.  I never understood when people got offended by such adjectives.  Should I be offended more when someone called me an Irish prick?  Or how about an Italian asshole?  Why not string up people that call me a black haired fuck face?  

  Rant done.

I hope Amir beats down CB, but I dont see it happening.  Then again, I didnt think Amir would win in his last fights and that fucker kept firing.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Our little spat drove me to insanity. If I can't have you, nobody can have _me_ damnit!!
> 
> Very well, thanks.
> 
> How bout yourself?


 
I don't want to muck up the MMA thread, but here's the bullet list:


Doing Krav Maga.
Trading options in the stock market.
Been unemployed for six months, started working last Monday.
Moved to Boise.
Changed intake manifold in my car.
Was going to vote for Obama, but learned what he's really about, so now I'm not.
Oh, and you could've smoothed things over very quickly, but you decided to keep all the nightgown pics to yourself. 

And don't feel bad if I give you shit. I know Decker outside of IM, and count him as a friend, but I still talk shit to him on IM.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey Repro!  Welcome back bro.  Go birds.


----------



## fufu (Jun 6, 2008)

Alves weighing in at 174 lbs...how unprofessional. 

This card really got its ass kicked with main events. After all the changing of the main event it is now a catch weight, christ.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah because of it, I dont know which bar to go to tomorrow.  I feel like it will be treated like the WEC last Sunday.  

(not that it wasnt good, just nobody took it seriously)


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 7, 2008)

That tan ref who did the kimbo fight screwed up again. Hughes/Alves fight was kinda weird, I think Matt thought he was royce gracie. I wont post any spoilers until after awhile


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 7, 2008)

Good thing you didnt, I passed your post.

Vera's fight was top notch...for a while.  Though it was an early stoppage, Werdum had a legitimate position.  God damn, he shouldve let it go to another round.

Poor Lambert.  He was doing so good...  Aw well.  He made me laugh, along with the rest of the bar, when he grabbed Herb.

Marquot(sp?) was kinda predictable after the violations.  Honestly, the bad hits made the fight interesting to me. 

Swick was fantastic.  Repro was right.  This fight was pretty good.  Actually.....I dont remember Davis doing too much.

Bisbing was good.  I kinda like him.  Yeah, I said it.  However, I am not familiar with Jason Day.  At all.  So is this another "give me?"

Hughes.......HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH   Chalk up another loss there big boy!  Thats what you get for coming out to that stupid fucking song.

However I agree with him, he does need to fight Serra.

Oh and whats with the English?  There were boos, chants, and a  wave?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh!  As I was reading my post about Lambert (I meant, he was doing good with his last fights) I remembered something...

Did any of you guys see this at a bar?  Was it empty?  HOOTERS was terrible.  There was maybe 10 people at the bar with about 20 empty seats, along with some random empty tables.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 8, 2008)

The ref of the Vera/Werdum fight sucked ass.  He was too quick to pull the fighters apart.  When Vera was down and there was only 15 seconds left, I thought, "Just stay down and wait it out!", which is what Vera said he was doing, and that dumb ass ref stopped it.

In the Nate/Thales fight, the first round was gold.  Very enjoyable.  Nate's recovery from that right was incredible.  However, I was pissed that Nate didn't apologize for the illegal knee in the second round.  Talis did a great job and showed a lot of spirit.  A freakin' pile-driver!  Great!  The ending kinda of sucked.  I don't think that second deduction was valid.

Bisbig is the most energetic fighter that I've seen during the walk-in. If he didn't get a chance to work it off in the octagon, I think he wouldn't have exploded.

Matt Hughes sucked ass.  All he would do is dive for the knees.  He wouldn't do anything else.  He deserved to lose.

As a general note, it's nuts just how much the Brits like to boo.

Edit: I see that AKIRA thinks so, too.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh, and that Matt/Tiago fight was great!  The first round had some great floor action and the second was a brutal stand up.  I also like how Matt just shrugged off that big right.  I think it was the third best fight of the night.


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 8, 2008)

I was glad to see Swick beat Davis, they have been feeding Davis cans


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah it ended up being a pretty good fight night.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 9, 2008)

fufu said:


> Alves weighing in at 174 lbs...how unprofessional.



Thiago was huge.  I don't think he would ever make it down to the 170 weight class the way he was looking.  Injury or not.


----------



## fufu (Jun 9, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Thiago was huge.  I don't think he would ever make it down to the 170 weight class the way he was looking.  Injury or not.



injury is all bullshit, he is a professional athlete. he can get on the rower and sit in the sauna.

He got caught using direuretics a couple fights ago and was fined 5k and suspended 8 months.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 9, 2008)

I hope his weight isnt going to be an excuse for his win.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 9, 2008)

Could it be sure.  The way Thiago looked, he would never be able to cut down to 170 without assistance.

But Matt hughes isn't that great of a fighter IMO.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 9, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Oh, and that Matt/Tiago fight was great!  The first round had some great floor action and the second was a brutal stand up.  I also like how Matt just shrugged off that big right.  I think it was the third best fight of the night.



Mr Hughes seems to always have great fights.  Especially when he loses.

Damn, when was the last time he went to a decision?  Machida should take a page from his book.


----------



## fufu (Jun 9, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I hope his weight isnt going to be an excuse for his win.



I don't think it was a big factor, but I think it was somewhat important. 

Cutting weight is tough. 3 lbs left (with the 1 pound over allowence) is the toughest part to cut. If he really cut as much weight as he could have he doesn't belong in that weight class. 

That is all speculation though. Maybe he is just irresponsible and lazy with cutting weight.


----------



## fufu (Jun 9, 2008)

Let's move onto the next PPV, Forrest vs. Rampage. 

The main card for this looks great. 87 looks just as good as well.


----------



## Nate K (Jun 9, 2008)

I think Rampage will win.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 9, 2008)

Ditto, but last time I thought Forrest would lose, he won.  Can lightning strike twice?

Oh and for UFC 87, sherdog has Brock Lesnar fighting Mark Coleman....?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 9, 2008)

Don't know how true this is:

HUGE EXCLUSIVE: Floyd Mayweather Signs With UFC&


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2008)

RUH ROH



> "Big" John McCarthy will propose legalizing knees to the head of a grounded opponent when the Association of Boxing Commissions meets for its annual convention July 2-5 in Montreal. McCarthy, who retired from officiating in December, made the revelation during Sherdog.com's Beatdown radio show on Monday.
> 
> "It's a good technique," said McCarthy, who refereed 535 matches during his 15-year career. "It's a very effective tool, and it opens fights up."
> 
> The most recognized referee in the game has met privately with ABC representatives in the last few months to discuss amendments to the sport's Unified Rules of Combat. The ABC will unveil their efforts at its annual gathering, where its membership of nearly 80 state and tribal athletic commissions throughout North America will review them.



McCarthy, ABC to Review ???Grounded Knees???


----------



## fufu (Jun 10, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Ditto, but last time I thought Forrest would lose, he won.  Can lightning strike twice?
> 
> Oh and for UFC 87, sherdog has Brock Lesnar fighting Mark Coleman....?



Coleman got injured so Brock is now fighting Heath Herring.


----------



## fufu (Jun 10, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> RUH ROH
> 
> 
> 
> McCarthy, ABC to Review ?Grounded Knees?



I totally agree they should be legal. McCarthy is the man and I hope he pulls it through.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2008)

I am discussing this in another forum.  If its approved Id be all for it, but I fear they will say this is now a SPORT and not a slug fest.  Too much brutality will be their angle, if theres resistance.  I mean, hah, elbows AND knees on the ground now?!

Oh...during the TUF show, I remember hearing that upward kicks from the ground are illegal...  They are?  Also, was Nate's piledriver at the end of the fight in UFC 85 illegal too?


----------



## fufu (Jun 10, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I am discussing this in another forum.  If its approved Id be all for it, but I fear they will say this is now a SPORT and not a slug fest.  Too much brutality will be their angle, if theres resistance.  I mean, hah, elbows AND knees on the ground now?!
> 
> Oh...during the TUF show, I remember hearing that upward kicks from the ground are illegal...  They are?  Also, was Nate's piledriver at the end of the fight in UFC 85 illegal too?



Upkicks from the ground are illegal if your opponent is on the ground as well. If he is standing it is fine, just like kicking to head is fine when both are standing.


----------



## Cyclin (Jun 10, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> But Matt hughes isn't that great of a fighter IMO.



Matt Hughes isn't that great of a fighter?  

He beat GSP, Sherk, and BJ Penn, Carlos Newton, & Sakurai,

Who is a great WW in your opinion?  Nevermind I don't care.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 11, 2008)

Cyclin said:


> Matt Hughes isn't that great of a fighter?
> 
> He beat GSP, Sherk, and BJ Penn, Carlos Newton, & Sakurai,
> 
> Who is a great WW in your opinion?  Nevermind I don't care.



He probably means that Matt is currently not a great fighter because he has not beaten any of his opponents in his last couple of fights. He was a great fighter and is a great teacher, but it seems like it is time for him to retire from fighting.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 11, 2008)

Cyclin said:


> Matt Hughes isn't that great of a fighter?
> 
> He beat GSP, Sherk, and BJ Penn, Carlos Newton, & Sakurai,
> 
> Who is a great WW in your opinion?  Nevermind I don't care.



What youre describing is someone from the past.  Everyone that hasnt evolved has started to suck.  Couture being the only exception, all of them are usually older fighters.

There really is something about the saying "you can teach an old dog new tricks."



tallcall said:


> He was a great fighter and is a great *teacher*, but it seems like it is time for him to retire from fighting.


Really?  How many fighters lost on his team on the last TUF?  Consecutively?  He was a terrible teacher.  Not only that, he didnt fucking care about them.  A double whammy of shit.

You never know though.  The dumb hick could retire, then do some research on what fighters are doing to win, then come back.  Thats what Couture did.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jun 13, 2008)

who do you guys think will do the damage between fedor and tim on the 19th ?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 13, 2008)

My friend believes that "if Tim brings his A game" hell win.

Tim can play a smart game I suppose.  But...him?  Smart?


----------



## Richie1888 (Jun 13, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> My friend believes that "if Tim brings his A game" hell win.
> 
> Tim can play a smart game I suppose.  But...him?  Smart?



i never realised how big the guy is he towers over fedor 

but it doesnt mater how big he is hes one arm bar away from a tap


----------



## Nate K (Jun 18, 2008)

Is Brock Lesnar good? Has he beaten anyone?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 18, 2008)

Rumour has it that Anderson Silva will be fighting a light heavyweight on a fight night.  James Irvin.


----------



## fufu (Jun 18, 2008)

Nate K said:


> Is Brock Lesnar good? Has he beaten anyone?




He beat a mediocre Korean fighter I believe, that is it. Noone knows what he is cabable of. He is 1-1.

Can't say he is good or bad at this point.


----------



## fufu (Jun 18, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Rumour has it that Anderson Silva will be fighting a light heavyweight on a fight night.  James Irvin.



yeah, the UFC is putting together a free card on Spike on the 19th, same day as the first Affliction event. 

Gonna be sweet, PPV Affliction and DVR UFC.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jun 19, 2008)

Chuck and Evans Rescheduled according to The Sun

CHUCK LIDDELL will fight Rashad Evans at UFC 88 | The Sun |HomePage|Sport|UFC

always thought Liddell would do Evans in guess ill get to see if im right


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 19, 2008)

fufu said:


> yeah, the UFC is putting together a free card on Spike on the 19th, same day as the first Affliction event.
> 
> *Gonna be sweet, PPV Affliction and DVR UFC*.



Hah!  Its funny you mention that.

On another forum there is a poll on what youd do that night and thats one of the options.

I chose to watch the UFC cuz you know Affliction will be easier to find on YouTube than UFC.

However, when it comes to bars, I dont know if theyll air Affliction, which is a ppv, or air a FREE UFC fight night that has commercials.

  Ill have to call ahead and see.


----------



## fufu (Jun 19, 2008)

I haven't ever had a chance to see Fedor fight live. That is the main reason I am buying it.


----------



## fufu (Jun 19, 2008)

Richie1888 said:


> Chuck and Evans Rescheduled according to The Sun
> 
> CHUCK LIDDELL will fight Rashad Evans at UFC 88 | The Sun |HomePage|Sport|UFC
> 
> always thought Liddell would do Evans in guess ill get to see if im right



shitty match up, Chuck by round 1 KO!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 19, 2008)

Ya never know.  If Jardine can do it...


----------



## fufu (Jun 19, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Ya never know.  If Jardine can do it...



True, but I don't really care to see Rashad fight even if he does win.

By shitty match up I don't really mean Rashad will be outclassed, but it is just a fight I don't want to see. 

Regardless, I still think a round 1 KO is probable.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jun 20, 2008)

fufu said:


> shitty match up, Chuck by round 1 KO!



ye a ko at some point would be my guess


----------



## Richie1888 (Jun 20, 2008)

fufu said:


> I haven't ever had a chance to see Fedor fight live. That is the main reason I am buying it.



looking forward to this hopefully mmatko will have the fight vid on there afterwards


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 22, 2008)

Joe Rogan said it perfectly when he said CB is more mad at himself than the call. He was beginning to tap, then prolly decided he wanted to fight through it, but it was too late. CBs a joke.

Fight of the night to me as good ol' Diego. That fucker finally came back! What I loved about him was when Luigi would disengage and walk around the cage, Diego said "OHHH NO YOU DONT," and charged that slob! That was great and I am glad hes back to his old self again. He needed it.


Evan Tanner....that poor fucker just needs to go. Kendall made him look so bad. Jesus...he even grew out a beard.  What an asshole. Arlovski, he is NOT. Ill give Kendall some credit though for those knees.

Spencer's elbows from no where were pretty cool. Other than that, I thought it was a dull fight.

The first fight of the night...I forget their names, but what was that? A fucking knee fest? Thats all those idiots did. I didnt find that fight entertaining either. I just know it was a kid vs. an older guy. That older guy has yet to impress me and look at that, he lost.

Pity I didnt see the Horn fight and I left before Eastman's fight. Who won it?


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 22, 2008)

Eastman got KO, he took some huge shots before getting completely dropped. Tanner has never really been a great fighter but just has tons of heart. I was glad that CB lost, he just seemed like a dbag. It was funny how amir was played out like a total newb kickboxer with no grappling experence when he has a black belt in sambo.

What happens if Irwin beats Silva? I think they should of put Anderson against Wandy or another uptier lhw


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey new million dollar question, is the Affliction Card going to allow elbows or not, I know it is in a ring but they haven't talked about elbows


----------



## Richie1888 (Jun 25, 2008)

anyone see the kim couture fight on mmatko she was in bad shape when that fight finished


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 25, 2008)

No elbows?  What the fuck?



Richie1888 said:


> anyone see the kim couture fight on mmatko she was in bad shape when that fight finished



I tried looking at the pics....is she related to Randy?


----------



## fufu (Jun 25, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Joe Rogan said it perfectly when he said CB is more mad at himself than the call. He was beginning to tap, then prolly decided he wanted to fight through it, but it was too late. CBs a joke.
> 
> Fight of the night to me as good ol' Diego. That fucker finally came back! What I loved about him was when Luigi would disengage and walk around the cage, Diego said "OHHH NO YOU DONT," and charged that slob! That was great and I am glad hes back to his old self again. He needed it.
> 
> ...



Horn tapped out to a guillotine again.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jun 26, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> No elbows?  What the fuck?
> 
> 
> 
> I tried looking at the pics....is she related to Randy?



its his wife i think unless i picked it up wrong. definately related some how cause he comes into the ring after the fight 

i read somewhere she got her jaw broke with the first punch


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 26, 2008)

When is Fedor fighting? He is a badass...I wish he would fight in the UFC. He would clean up!!


----------



## Richie1888 (Jun 26, 2008)

tim sylvia hes fighting on the 19th. i know tim isnt great but at least its an idea of how he might do in the ufc


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 26, 2008)

Tim is legit, everyone gives him shit but he is never afraid to fight the top hw contenders unlike Fedor.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Kim Couture's fight:*






YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video











And yeah it's Randy's wife...


----------



## Richie1888 (Jun 26, 2008)

shes gets busted bad hard to watch


----------



## Richie1888 (Jun 26, 2008)

bigss75 said:


> Tim is legit, everyone gives him shit but he is never afraid to fight the top hw contenders unlike Fedor.



fair point but he be tapping when fedor gets him


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 26, 2008)

bigss75 said:


> Tim is legit, everyone gives him shit but he is never afraid to fight the top hw contenders unlike Fedor.



Neither is (or was) Cabbage.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sylvia is pretty vulnerable to submissions as we've seen in the past. He absolutely needs to keep it on his feet. If I were him, I'd go in there with a Chuck Liddell like game plan. He better be ready to sprawl when he commits to his punches. And he can't underestimate Fedor's striking, because it's a lot better than Couture's and even Randy knocked his ass down.


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 26, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Neither is (or was) Cabbage.



LOL comparing Cabbage to Tim is a joke. His only losses are to top ten HWs.

 I don't want to sound like I'm giant sloth fan but I'm sick of  Fedor is God groups on sherdog and bb.com, I think he could be beat by Sylvia, Barnett, Couture, and maybe Arlovski


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 27, 2008)

bigss75 said:


> LOL comparing Cabbage to Tim is a joke. His only losses are to top ten HWs.
> 
> I don't want to sound like I'm giant sloth fan but I'm sick of  Fedor is God groups on sherdog and bb.com, I think he could be beat by Sylvia, Barnett, Couture, and maybe Arlovski



Fedor is a badass no doubt about it. I woud love to see him fight big names in the UFC to prove just how bad he is.

Lets face it anyone can be beaten on any given day by just about anyone in this sport. There is an obvious pick of who should win, but in reality it only takes one good strike to turn the tables. Just look at the GSP vs Sera fight when Sera won...it was one lucky punch on the button that led into a ground and pound to end the fight. Then in the rematch GSP made him look very amature. 

Fedor is a bad dude and he can take a punch as well. I think he deserves credit where its due, and not to mention his record is amazing.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 27, 2008)

bigss75 said:


> LOL comparing Cabbage to Tim is a joke. His only losses are to top ten HWs.
> 
> I don't want to sound like I'm giant sloth fan but I'm sick of  Fedor is God groups on sherdog and bb.com, I think he could be beat by Sylvia, Barnett, Couture, and maybe Arlovski



I was only addressing the fact that he isnt afraid to engage.

I dont have a hard on for Fedor, but when compared to his opponent, its kind of obvious.


----------



## CORUM (Jun 29, 2008)

i dont think thats randy's wife, that maybe his daughter or something, but thats cant be his wife. she is the one that wanted him to retire anyway.


----------



## CORUM (Jun 29, 2008)

I Was Wrong I Googled Her And It Is Randy's Wife!!! Im Impressed!


----------



## Richie1888 (Jun 30, 2008)

she seemed ok on the ground but she seemed to take punch after punch on her feet

that must be hard to watch for her son and husband


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 30, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, forgive me, but they still look like theyre fighting like girls.  I know its cliche, but it looks like an abomination.  Make up your mind, are you a fighter or a girl?

Case in point:  Couture's defense!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 30, 2008)

July 19th Affliction card is stacked:
Affliction Banned - July19th

Fedor
Aleksander Emelianenko
Vitor Belfort
Tim Sylvia
Ben Rothwell
Andrei Arlovski
Josh Barnett
Matt Lindland
Pedro Rizzo
Babalu
Paul Buentello
Antonio Nogueira
Terry Martin
Vernon Tiger White
Matt Whitehead
Mark Hominick
Justin Levens


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 30, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> July 19th Affliction card is stacked:
> Affliction Banned - July19th
> 
> Fedor
> ...



In red:  I thought at first this was Minotaur, but I guess its "little nog" and not "big nog?"

In blue:  I am declaring my ignorance here...but I dont know shit about this guy.  I hear the same shit about him as I did about Evan Tanner.  Will this guy really live up to the hype?  How about someone give me a recap on him?


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 30, 2008)

Josh Barnett is former UFC HW champion then he got it taken from him by Dana. He has wins over Hunt, Couture, Rizzo, Fedor's Bro, Nog, and Monson. He seems to always choke against Crocop. 

I like him because he is a big advocate of bb training in mma and into entertaning the crowd


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 1, 2008)

bigss75 said:


> Josh Barnett is former UFC HW champion then he got it taken from him by Dana. He has wins over Hunt, Couture, Rizzo, Fedor's Bro, Nog, and Monson. He seems to always choke against Crocop.
> 
> I like him because he is a big advocate of bb training in mma and into entertaning the crowd



Why did Dana take it?


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 1, 2008)

If I remember it was some weird steroid thing, he tested positive then he showed abunch of tests before and after the fight showing he was clean


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 3, 2008)

Franklin moving up weight to fight Matt Hamill I think he ll be in a world of hurt


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 3, 2008)

I HOPE he will be in a world of hurt.  For some reason I never liked him.  Hes too pretty.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 3, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I HOPE he will be in a world of hurt.  For some reason I never liked him.  Hes too pretty.



he has to move up though cause i dont think he could beat silva if he got to try everyday for a month.

Matt Hughes settles court case with Jed Leist|UFC|Mixed Martial Arts|Mark Gilbert | The Sun |HomePage|Sport|UFC

ha ha matt hughes what an ass


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 3, 2008)

The guy told him to do it to him, then he sued him, interesting.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 3, 2008)

> According to Mike Sloan of Sherdog, a source in the fight community claims Leist asked Hughes to tighten the choke â?????for realismâ??? which forced him to tap out. Hughes is then said to have walked away leaving his victim nearly choked unconscious.



So he allegidly walked away while this guy was unconscious errr, nearly unconscious?  I dont see the suit.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 3, 2008)

He probably pissed himself when hughes did it and looked like a bitch


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 4, 2008)

whos going to win the lw belt at the weekend cant see it being anything else than rampage punching forest till he stops moving


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 5, 2008)

Richie1888 said:


> whos going to win the lw belt at the weekend cant see it being anything else than rampage punching forest till he stops moving



Wanna change that prediction?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 5, 2008)

bigss75 said:


> Wanna change that prediction?


 
I was pulling for Forrest but winded up feeling bad for Rampage because that decision was garbage.

Round 1: 10-9 Rampage
Round 2: 10-8 Forrest
Round 3: 10-9 Rampage
Round 4: 10-9 Rampage
Round 5: 10-9 Forrest

Result: 47-47 (Draw)

And that would be best case scenario for Forrest. Whatever judge scored 49-46 in favor of Forrest should be let go.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 5, 2008)

I thought forrest won 2,3,and 5. Rampage I think he came hurt and the leg kicks busted up his other leg


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2008)

I thought it was a bit crazy to vote unanimously.  However, Rampage didnt fight like he shouldve.  

Now I hope that weasely little boxing coach DOES retire.

Forrest fought a good tactical fight, Ill give him that.  But he only does what he has to...its like he just squeaks by, with the exception of Shogun.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh...and tonight was the night of nothing but decisions.


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 6, 2008)

I didn't get to watch the fight.  Overall how was the card?  How was the Rampage/forrest fight?  Slugfest?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 6, 2008)

The card was average at best. The co-main event was Patrick Cote vs. Ricardo Almeida and Almeida spent the majority of the time running. Rampage/Forrest was a bit of a slugfest in all but one round. It was actually one of the better 5 round fights you'll see. 

Where's BigDyl at? We need him to swing by and give us another lecture on how PRIDE is so much better than the UFC.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 6, 2008)

Forrest did his thing, and I thought it was nice that Ramage gave him props and admitted he was the better man that night. Forrest actually said he knew it was close, which shows he isn't cocky about his win. I thought it was a good fight.

For some reason I can't recall the fighters, but that one fight was a total blood bath. I've never seen a fight that bloody and not called long before there was puddles of blood on the mat in multiple places. It looked like a murder scene.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 6, 2008)

I think forrest thought he lost when the announcer was talking.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 6, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> For some reason I can't recall the fighters, but that one fight was a total blood bath.


 
Koscheck-Lytle



bigss75 said:


> I think forrest thought he lost when the announcer was talking.


 
I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah Forrest didnt look 'floored' when they announced the winner.

Rampage heard it though.

Yeah Lytle impressed me.  Whats funny is that this was Kos's most exciting fun thus far, he wins, and people still dont like him.  Myself included.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 7, 2008)

bigss75 said:


> Wanna change that prediction?



i will take this oppertunity to say this was a joke and I always thought gump was going to win


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 7, 2008)

Richie1888 said:


> i will take this oppertunity to say this was a joke and I always thought gump was going to win



but no one really disagreed when the prediction most people thought rampage would win


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 7, 2008)

I picked the forrest/ rampage perfect on mmaplayground too bad that was my only right guess


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 7, 2008)

bigss75 said:


> I picked the forrest/ rampage perfect on mmaplayground too bad that was my only right guess



who do you think gets the first crack at forest and do you think rampage loosing will open up a rematch with chuck ?


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 7, 2008)

Richie1888 said:


> who do you think gets the first crack at forest and do you think rampage loosing will open up a rematch with chuck ?



I think after Chuck beats Rashad he should fight Forest.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 7, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> I think after Chuck beats Rashad he should fight Forest.



i thought there would be others out there who would be thinking there due a shot at the belt. lyoto must be thinking hes almost there


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 7, 2008)

If Chuck has to fight Rampage again...ugh, its just like Franklin vs. Silva.  Id rather see Chuck fight Wanderlei or Forrest.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 7, 2008)

I liked the Rampage/Forrest fight.  Two guys who can give, and take, a beating.  Not only that, but both were consummate sportsmen and humble.

The best line in any UFC came from Rampage, "When you get in the ring, there's a 50/50 chance you're gonna get your ass whooped."

What's with all the hating on Koscheck?  He seems decent enough and puts on a good show.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 8, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> If Chuck has to fight Rampage again...ugh, its just like Franklin vs. Silva.  Id rather see Chuck fight Wanderlei or Forrest.



ye i would agree that chuck / forrest would be good to see. 

id take chuck for the win though even after i took rampage for the win at the weekend


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 8, 2008)

Bisping: Fedor could be crocked | The Sun |HomePage|Sport|UFC

anyone else heard this or is it just bisping trying to keep his blog interesting ?

he says aswell that fedor has only recently fought small guys did he not fight the near 7 foot guy not that long ago ?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 8, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I liked the Rampage/Forrest fight.  Two guys who can give, and take, a beating.  Not only that, but both were consummate sportsmen and humble.
> 
> The best line in any UFC came from Rampage, "When you get in the ring, there's a 50/50 chance you're gonna get your ass whooped."
> 
> What's with all the hating on Koscheck?  He seems decent enough and puts on a good show.



Its that attitude that I like about Rampage.  Eh, no, it was his aggression.  Key word:  was

Kos used to just lay and pray.  His nick name was The Blanket.  However, his attitude just doesnt strike well with most people.  Ill admit, when he won the decision over Sanchez, I loved how he raised his arms.

I guess the truth is...is that Kos 'should' be better than he is.  This, to me, was his most exciting fight to date, but I was more impressed with Lytle than Kos.  For instance, Lytle was just waiting to get rocked, but Kos didnt pull the trigger.  Why not?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 8, 2008)

Koscheck could be so dangerous if he worked on his striking. He's one of the best wrestlers in the business but when he's on his feet all he does is swing for the fences.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 10, 2008)

Jesse Taylor Vs. CB Dollaway on the 19th or 20th for us across the pond.

cant wait to see that about the only fight apart from silvas im interested in 

is the affliction card on tv in the us or paper view ? any internet sites showing it ?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 10, 2008)

I have trying to find out if some bars will be hosting the Affliction fight.  I am just not as interested in the Fight Night one.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 10, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I have trying to find out if some bars will be hosting the Affliction fight.  I am just not as interested in the Fight Night one.



we re only getting the ufc over here thats how im hoping an internet site might show the affliction card if not ill be on mmatko the next day watching them before there removed 

whats the plan with affliction is this a once off or are they trying to get into it ?


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 13, 2008)

Baroni gets head butted after he knocks some dude out


http://www.mma-core.com/videos/Video...000783&tid=100


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 14, 2008)

bigss75 said:


> Baroni gets head butted after he knocks some dude out
> 
> 
> http://www.mma-core.com/videos/Video...000783&tid=100



decent hit to the chin i think very few people would ahve been awake after leaving their chin that open


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 14, 2008)

bigss75 said:


> Baroni gets head butted after he knocks some dude out
> 
> 
> http://www.mma-core.com/videos/Video...000783&tid=100



I love how the ref stands them up right after baroni gets full mount.  Eh, still won though.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 15, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I love how the ref stands them up right after baroni gets full mount.  Eh, still won though.



i wouldnt mind seeing ufc refs stand them up quicker


----------



## tallcall (Jul 15, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I love how the ref stands them up right after baroni gets full mount.  Eh, still won though.



That's the reason I watch grappler's tournaments more than I watch MMA right now, some of them don't appreciate chess matches and I love them.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 15, 2008)

DOMS said:


> What's with all the hating on Koscheck?  He seems decent enough and puts on a good show.



Not to bring up old times, but I recently re-watched the original Ultimate Fighter and its this show where the dislike stems from.  He was a piece of shit to Chris Leben and an arrogant winner.  He only had one friend on the show, which so happened to be the biggest bitch of the fighters.

Not for nothing, but its one of the few TUF series that I recommend.  Very entertaining and NOTHING like the latest, what, 3 TUFs?


----------



## tallcall (Jul 15, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Not to bring up old times, but I recently re-watched the original Ultimate Fighter and its this show where the dislike stems from.  He was a piece of shit to Chris Leben and an arrogant winner.  He only had one friend on the show, which so happened to be the biggest bitch of the fighters.
> 
> Not for nothing, but its one of the few TUF series that I recommend.  Very entertaining and NOTHING like the latest, what, 3 TUFs?



I liked TUF 5 but after that I think it went down hill.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 15, 2008)

LAWL Rampage Felony Evading Police, Hit and Run

Cops say Jackson Went On Rampage - TMZ.com


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 15, 2008)

Take it the person he hit was a Forrest fan


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 15, 2008)

tallcall said:


> I liked TUF 5 but after that I think it went down hill.



Which one was that?  BJ/Pulver?

I have 1 & 3.  Tito/Shamrock is pretty funny and the first one has already been discussed.

The one with Franklin and Hughes (which I didnt know had ALREADY coached) is one I havent seen.

Why would they have Hughes coach twice?  Was he better the first time?


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 17, 2008)

Machida Draws Silva at Oct. UK UFC

what a fight that will be. lyoto might be a bit dissapointed he didnt get anyone a bit higher up the ladder 

so who do you guys think will win on saturday night in the main fight of the night   not fedor sylvia or silva irwin but the ufc against affliction ?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2008)

Hard to gauge cuz one is ppv and the other isnt.

I mightve said this earlier, but the basis of it from my POV, is that Affliction will prolly be easier to find on the internet since this is their first fight card whereas UFC pulls their vids constantly, though its still not that hard to find them.

However, because Aff is a ppv, Id rather watch that out n about than a free commercial filled UFC.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 18, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Hard to gauge cuz one is ppv and the other isnt.
> 
> I mightve said this earlier, but the basis of it from my POV, is that Affliction will prolly be easier to find on the internet since this is their first fight card whereas UFC pulls their vids constantly, though its still not that hard to find them.
> 
> However, because Aff is a ppv, Id rather watch that out n about than a free commercial filled UFC.



i think the ufc will take away casual fans from affliction. hardcore fans will want to watch affliction more i would think.

sherdog was talking about it and thinks that the ufc in their own words have "kneecapped" affliction be offering the free event on the same night as their pay event

i had to laugh at that video on mmatko where dana is on a mma radio talk show and is giving away a prize and ask the first 2 callers who the current LHW champ of the ufc is, neither of them know it and they move to the next 2 callers and he asks who the LW champ is and they both dont know it either so they have to go off air without giving away the prize lol


----------



## tallcall (Jul 18, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Which one was that?  BJ/Pulver?
> 
> I have 1 & 3.  Tito/Shamrock is pretty funny and the first one has already been discussed.
> 
> ...



Yeah it was the one with BJ and Jens. I really liked Joe Lauzon and Nate Diaz, the others were pretty good, but nothing great.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks like Affliction is pulling out all the stops. I think it will do more PPV buys than originally thought:

Boxing - Boxing News - Boxing Coverage



> SIGNAL HILL, California (July 18, 2008) â?????? The stars will be out Saturday night for â?????Affliction Banned,â??? the greatest line-up of mixed-martial-arts fights ever presented in one night, as entertainment and sports celebrities become fans watching the worldâ??????s most talented fighters, at Honda Center in Anaheim, California.
> 
> â?????Affliction Banned,â??? presented by Affliction Entertainment in association with Roy Englebrecht Promotions, is so talent-laden it had to be separated into two live broadcasts in the same night. FSN (Fox Sports Net) will present â?????Affliction Liveâ???, a one hour live special, starting at 5 PM Pacific (8 PM/ET). The mega show â?????Affliction Bannedâ??? featuring five incredible fights follows on pay-per-view begining at 6 PM/PT (9 PM/ET) via iN DEMAND, TVN, Shaw Communications, Viewers Choice Canada, DirecTV, DISH Network, Bell ExpressVue and Star Choice in the United States and Canada for a suggested retail price of $39.95.
> 
> ...


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 19, 2008)

Well Tim Showed how he fairs in comparison to Fedor.

HAHAHA


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 20, 2008)

If Tim put a turtle neck sweater on he'd tap.


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2008)

What a great night of fights. 

It felt like christmas waking up this morning, so many fights to watch!

Fedor can now fight JB and AA, here's to hoping!


----------



## tallcall (Jul 20, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> If Tim put a turtle neck sweater on he'd tap.



What's up Repro?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 20, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> If Tim put a turtle neck sweater on he'd tap.


 


BTW, MMALinker.com - MMA, UFC, Mixed Martial Arts Fight Videos has most of the fight videos for anyone interested.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 20, 2008)

Now all you Fedor haters can shut your pie holes! Fedor is the real deal, and made Tim Silva look like a total pussy!

Fedor is the best MMA fighter alive, and I'd love for someone to prove me wrong, but it aint happening!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 20, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Fedor is the best MMA fighter alive, and I'd love for someone to prove me wrong, but it aint happening!


 
Pound for pound Anderson Silva is the best MMA fighter alive, no question about it. Fedor is #2. BJ Penn/GSP probably #3/#4.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 20, 2008)

fufu said:


> What a great night of fights.
> 
> It felt like christmas waking up this morning, so many fights to watch!
> 
> Fedor can now fight JB and AA, here's to hoping!



I was actually overwhelmed. We went to a bar to catch them and they were on screens that were side by side. I felt like I was at a music festival and my 2 favorite bands were on stage at the same time. Awesome night for MMA. 



tallcall said:


> What's up Repro?



Hey TC!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Pound for pound Anderson Silva is the best MMA fighter alive, no question about it. Fedor is #2. BJ Penn/GSP probably #3/#4.



this is subjective, and dont agree.  silva is very technical, but so is fedor.  i think if fedor cut weight to light heavy, and fought silva, he would crush him.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't think pound for pound, or weight class aside there is a MMA fighter that can take fedor. He is a bad MF'er that lacks nothing. His striking is crazy, he can take as much as he dishes out, and his ground game is rediculous. I can't see anyone beating him unless its just down right lucky shot on the button...and I don't see that happening. He will probably retire before he loses in this sport.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 22, 2008)

PreMier said:


> this is subjective, and dont agree.  silva is very technical, but so is fedor.  i think if fedor cut weight to light heavy, and fought silva, he would crush him.



+1

he made sylvia look like a nobody 

and silva beating irwin i think that was never really in doubt thought the guy would last longer though 

vera was a disappointment at LW


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 22, 2008)

LHW you mean.  Yeah the asshole doesnt pull the trigger anymore.

What did everyone think of the CB vs. Jesse fight?


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 22, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> LHW you mean.  Yeah the asshole doesnt pull the trigger anymore.
> 
> What did everyone think of the CB vs. Jesse fight?



sorry mate ye LHW

he was maybe worn out from cutting, he looked explosive in the first half of the first round.

was decent enough, the knee to the head was a bit suspect dont know how he could ahve thought he was anything other than a downed opponent. it may or may not have made the difference but i think cb would have won it one was or another. i think he would beat amir if he gets a third chnace.

what did u make of the fight cant mind the names where the guy got jabbed in the eye, i was shocked with how that was decided.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 22, 2008)

PreMier said:


> this is subjective, and dont agree. silva is very technical, but so is fedor. i think if fedor cut weight to light heavy, and fought silva, he would crush him.


 
No it really isn't subjective though. Fedor has had 2 fights in the past year, one being against some 7 foot asian freakshow that nobody knew. He was idle for too long to be considered pound for pound #1. It's not even that close really. Most experts actually even have Fedor at #3.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 22, 2008)

To be fair, I think we have to give Vera another shot @ 205. Mike Swick looked horrible the first time he cut to 170 and he had a great follow-up performance.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Official gate and salaries for Affliction: Banned*



> *"Affliction: Banned" draws 14,832 for $2.1 million gate*
> 
> by MMAjunkie.com Staff on Jul 21, 2008 at 10:45 pm ET
> This past Saturday's "Affliction: Banned" event drew a total attendance of 14,832 -- a small increase from the night's announced attendance of 13,988 -- for a live gate of $2,085,510.
> ...





> *"Affliction: Banned" official salaries: payroll tops $3.3 million*
> 
> by MMAjunkie.com Staff on Jul 21, 2008 at 8:10 pm ET
> Main-event winner and new WAMMA heavyweight champion Fedor Emelianenko earned a base salary of $300,000 for his first-round submission victory over Tim Sylvia, who earned $800,000.
> ...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 22, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> To be fair, I think we have to give Vera another shot @ 205. Mike Swick looked horrible the first time he cut to 170 and he had a great follow-up performance.


 
Agree 100%. Can't draw conclusions based on his first fight at 205.

EDIT: Damn, Affliction fighters made some serious dough. No wonder they were able to draw up such a sick card.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 22, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> EDIT: Damn, Affliction fighters made some serious dough. No wonder they were able to draw up such a sick card.



Hell yeah they did, and Fedor got a lot more than the 300k they are reporting there. I've heard as much as 1.5 mil. 

I can't wait to see what they did for PPV buys. We went to a bar that is typically a popular fight destination and it wasn't nearly as packed as they are for UFC's.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 22, 2008)

> *UFC Fight Night 14 peaks with 3.8 million viewers*
> 
> by MMAjunkie.com Staff on Jul 22, 2008 at 2:04 pm ET
> This past Saturday's UFC Fight Night 14 event, which featured a rare appearance by UFC middleweight champion Anderson Silva on free basic cable television, scored a 2.1 rating and an average of 3.1 million viewers.
> ...



Pretty good numbers for throwing an event together at the last minute. Well above the numbers of the average UFN.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Alves vs. Sanchez UFC 90!!*



> *Diego Sanchez vs Thiago Alves UFC 90 fight in the works*
> 
> By: MMAmania
> 
> ...



I'm really psyched about this one, talk about fireworks.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hopefully he can make weight


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 22, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Hopefully he can make weight



He better damn it! If he ever wants a title shot he will, but I don't think he'll beat Diego.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 22, 2008)

Affliction likely to return Nov. 8 - MMA - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 23, 2008)

> *Keith Jardine says he's fighting Brandon Vera at UFC 89*
> 
> by MMAjunkie.com Staff on Jul 23, 2008 at 11:52 am ET
> 
> ...



Guess we'll find out soon enough if Vera can truly cut it as a top LHW!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 23, 2008)

> *EliteXC: Unfinished Business*
> 
> Date: Jul 26, 2008
> 
> ...



It's just amazing how much MMA we get now.


----------



## fufu (Jul 23, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> LHW you mean.  Yeah the asshole doesnt pull the trigger anymore.
> 
> What did everyone think of the CB vs. Jesse fight?



I thought that was a great fight, I didn't expect that. It was only great because of CB, though.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 23, 2008)

Check this shit out..

Outside The Lines: MMA... For Kids - ESPN Video


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 24, 2008)

Sylvia: Fedor is incredible | The Sun |Sport|UFC

check the last paragraph of the article. fingers crossed


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 24, 2008)

Richie1888 said:


> Sylvia: Fedor is incredible | The Sun |Sport|UFC
> 
> check the last paragraph of the article. fingers crossed



Yeah that was announced during interviews after the fight.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 24, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Yeah that was announced during interviews after the fight.





must have missed it. I only got to watch the fight on mmatko 

good good hopefully its sooner rather than later, but who puts the fight on ?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 24, 2008)

Richie1888 said:


> must have missed it. I only got to watch the fight on mmatko
> 
> good good hopefully its sooner rather than later, but who puts the fight on ?



Looks like the next three fights are pretty much planned.

DreamFIghters.com - DREAM FC news - DREAM MMA news - DREAM grand Prix - Crocop

Busy guy over the next 9 months if this is true.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 24, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Looks like the next three fights are pretty much planned.
> 
> DreamFIghters.com - DREAM FC news - DREAM MMA news - DREAM grand Prix - Crocop
> 
> Busy guy over the next 9 months if this is true.



no sign of randys name in there


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 24, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Yeah that was announced during interviews after the fight.



As long as no other speed bumps occur, which, for some reason, I predict miraculously happening.

After seeing how fast Fedor was on Sylvia vs. how fast Couture was on Sylvia, I dont have high hopes for Couture.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 24, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> As long as no other speed bumps occur, which, for some reason, I predict miraculously happening.
> 
> After seeing how fast Fedor was on Sylvia vs. how fast Couture was on Sylvia, I dont have high hopes for Couture.



i didnt have high hopes before but if randy watched that fight he must have thought oh shit


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 24, 2008)

Then again, I always thought people gave sylvia too much respect.  I could see Randy thinking back at how much he held back as well.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 24, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Then again, I always thought people gave sylvia too much respect.  I could see Randy thinking back at how much he held back as well.



Agreed.  The HW division is not great.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 24, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Check this shit out..
> 
> Outside The Lines: MMA... For Kids - ESPN Video


 
Good find...can't believe the first dude didn't require headgear at his gym when the kids were sparring. Pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 24, 2008)

I am going to say that....yeha, I think theyre too young.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 24, 2008)

The second guy had pretty good philosophy. Train them thoroughly (over a year) until they are physically and mentally ready for an opponent. They were adequately protected too. They weren't even sparring with contact yet they still had headgear and big gloves. It seemed a lot more organized than the first guy's gym as well.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 24, 2008)

> his past weekend Aleksander Emelianenko was scheduled to face Paul Buentello in heavyweight action during the FSN portion of Affliction: Banned but due to medical complications the fight was cancelled.
> 
> A source close to the situation spoke to MMANews.com's Michael Moody on a condition of anonymity and explained that the blood tests came back right before Aleks and Buentello were scheduled to weigh in and that is why there was so much confusion around the stage and why the fighters did not weigh in. Gary Goodridge ended up stepping up on extremely short notice and filling in for the Russian heavyweight.
> 
> ...




shame that


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 24, 2008)

> *Fedor Emelianenko vs. Andrei Arlovski to headline Oct. 11 Affliction show*
> 
> by MMAjunkie.com Staff on Jul 24, 2008 at 10:27 am ET
> 
> ...


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 24, 2008)

Better matchup than Sylvia provided, but unless Andrei comes hungry, I cant see him lasting past the first round.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 24, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Better matchup than Sylvia provided, but unless Andrei comes hungry, I cant see him lasting past the first round.



I've always thought that AA has as good a chance of beating Fedor as anyone, now we'll get to find out. 

 It's Sambo vs. Sambo. AA has better stand-up and Fedor has better everything else. Should be good.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 24, 2008)

<---- Just bought 3 floor seats for WEC 36 @ the Hard Rock. Faber vs. Brown, Pulver vs. Garcia. Stoked.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 25, 2008)

AA vs Fedor ...  ... AA has a poorly deployed ground game and no chin.  Not a good career move for him, but better entertainment value for us than Dorkboy vs Fedor.

This will be a short fight.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 25, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> AA has better stand-up



AA's stand up hasn't been the same since he fought Sylvia.


----------



## fufu (Jul 25, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> <---- Just bought 3 floor seats for WEC 36 @ the Hard Rock. Faber vs. Brown, Pulver vs. Garcia. Stoked.



awesome


----------



## fufu (Jul 25, 2008)

elitexc tommarow night, some good fights.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 25, 2008)

ReproMan said:
			
		

> <---- Just bought 3 floor seats for WEC 36 @ the Hard Rock. Faber vs. Brown, Pulver vs. Garcia. Stoked.





fufu said:


> awesome


+1 ... like, totally awesome dude.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 25, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> AA's stand up hasn't been the same since he fought Sylvia.


 
It's actually a lot better now that he trains with Freddie Roach. Same guy who trained/trains Mike Tyson, James Toney, Manny Pacquiao, Oscar De La Hoya, Wladimir Klitschko and Bernard Hopkins. Arlovski is actually going to make his pro boxing debut in September.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah...WHY.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 25, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah...WHY.


 
why what?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 25, 2008)

Why would he go to boxing?

Oh and where is this interview with AA that has him talking about Sylvia dating his ex?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 25, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Why would he go to boxing?
> 
> Oh and where is this interview with AA that has him talking about Sylvia dating his ex?


 
I think it's just because the heavyweight division in boxing is so weak and Freddie Roach saw some talent in AA which he believed would be successful in boxing. I don't know if he's planning on completely switching, maybe just giving it a try like Anderson Silva wanted to do.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 25, 2008)

Found it







YouTube Video


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 25, 2008)

" ... how is taste my peepee?"


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> AA's stand up hasn't been the same since he fought Sylvia.



Yeah, I defintely didn't say it was a good chance but a damn good one in comparison to the rest of the division. I still think Randy has the best shot of anyone but Andrei might catch him with something, never know.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 28, 2008)

I shamelessly copied this from another site but I could resist hes a funny guy 

My Favorite Rampage Quotes.

On MMA:
"Well the weird thing about me is that I grew up fighting and one of my friends introduced me to it (MMA) and I was like, 'Whoa, you mean I can beat up white dudes and not go to jail?'"

Rampage and PRIDE announcer Mauro Ranallo calling a Kevin Randleman fight:
Ranallo: "There's a left by Jackson ... or make that Randleman, sorry"

Rampage: "Thats alright, all black folks look alike."

Interview with PRIDE announcer Stephen Quadros:
Quadros: "Rampage, where do you see yourself in 2 years?"

Rampage: "Well, right now I'm 23, so in two years, I see myself 25."

On his UFC debut against Marvin Eastman:
"I love Marvin, he's like a brother to me. But right now it's time for some black-on-black crime."

Interview before his rematch against Chuck Liddell:
Question: "Chuck said in his pre-fight interview it's gonna be a first round knockout. What do you have to say about that?"

Rampage: "If he plans on getting knocked out in the first round that's his business."

On who is his role model:
"Right now, Chuck Liddell is my role model. I really look up to him, mainly because he is taller then me."

On what impresses him about Chuck Liddell:
"His Mohawk. I'm impressed with how he keeps his Mohawk looking like that every time I see him. I'm really impressed with that. I wonder if he cuts it himself, if he has a barber or does he have a stencil thing he puts on his head so he doesn't mess it up? Chuck keeps that Mohawk looking like that all the time."

On his main concern about fighting Liddell:
"I don't want to kill him. It's a sport you know, I just hope he survives."
After beating Chuck Liddell for the UFC title:
"You can make a mistake and get caught in a submission, but Chuck made a mistake and he got caught in an ass whoopin'."

"I'm gonna put rims on my car, my scooter, my shoes and my everything."

"The drinks are on the house if you get somebody to buy you one."

On being the victor at the end of the fight:
"I like to see my hand raised at the end of the night. I like when the ref raises my hand. That's why I shave my armpits like the professionals wrestlers. I like to see my arm raised."

On the new UFC video game:
"I never get black eyes ... because I am black."

Joking about his friend Tito Ortiz having a large head:
"They made a Tito bobblehead but that (thing) wouldn’t bobble, it would just fall down to one side and stay there."

On getting into brawls:
"I want to avoid every punch you throw at me, but I'm not scared to get hit. But I'm not just going to let everybody hit me. What the hell's wrong with you?"

On his style of fighting:
"My style is 'whoop that ass.'"

On his taping of the "UFC All Access" show for Spike TV:
"All access was every where man, they even followed me in the bathroom, I give all access to a number two!"

On his rematch against PRIDE light-heavyweiht champion Wanderlei Silva:
"When I beat Wanderlei, I'm a take his belt, pull his pants down and spank him for bein so ugly."

Post-fight interview after Jackson fought Matt Lindland:
Stephen Quadros: "Was that like fighting an octopus?"

Rampage: "Man, that was like fighting a big ass smelly skunk. Matt you need to take a shower man."

During a post-fight interview:
"If I forgot a sponsor, then you aint paying me enough."

On PRIDE heavyweight champion Fedor Emelianenko:
"He's a baaaad man. He's a nice guy, though."

On his fight purses:
"Yo man, I need to get paid. I got a ton of kids. I have like a kid every 30 seconds. Wait, what time is it? Damn, there's another one. Told ya."

On his fighting philosophy:
"When someone tries to force themselves upon you, you have to impose yourself upon them. And doing so, you whooping they ass."

On fighting Ricardo Arona:
"I wanna fight him because I don't know him and he's in the video game, and I'm not."

On the MMA crowds in Japan:
"In Japan, the crowd is quiet, this one time I heard a cute girl fart in the second row."

Some random Rampage quotes:
"My momma said never trust a catfish with a mustache."

"I don't mean to make excuses for all my losses, but I can make excuses for all my losses."

"I ain't no one's punching bag. I go to the gym and see punching bags, and they black. But I ain't no one's punching bag."


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 30, 2008)

> Aleksander Emelianenko Reveals The Real Reason He Was Removed From Affliction: Banned - FightLine.com
> 
> Days after Aleksander Emelianenko was forced to withdraw from Affliction: Banned due what the CSAC termed as "failing to meet all licensing requirements", heavy rumors persisted that Emelianenko had contracted hepatitis B and could possibly be forced into early retirement.  Aleksander spoke out today about the real reasons behind his dismissal from Affliction's inaugural event and addressed rumored health concerns in an interview with Life.ru
> Below is a brief description of the interview:


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 30, 2008)

> *Less than 33 percent of "EliteXC: Unfinished Business" tickets sold*
> 
> by Dann Stupp on Jul 30, 2008 at 1:59 pm ET
> This past Saturday's "EliteXC: Unfinished Business" event in Stockton, Calif. -- the second EliteXC event to air on network TV via CBS -- had a large and energetic crowd of spectators.
> ...



Wow. That's just horrible to be honest. They can't afford another bomb like this one.


----------



## fufu (Jul 30, 2008)

hahahaha, fuck 'em.

I am usually supportive of smaller MMA orgs but Shaw is a tool.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 30, 2008)

fufu said:


> hahahaha, fuck 'em.
> 
> I am usually supportive of smaller MMA orgs but Shaw is a tool.



Hell yeah he is, that's why they basically relieved him from his duties. Jeremy Lappen took over for him, and it showed in the production of this event. Too bad the talent is sub-par and the matches are lopsided. People are already wise to this crap.


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 6, 2008)

Ortiz’s Last fight was in May at UFC 84. He lost a unanimous-decision to Lyoto Machida and dropped his record to 0-2-1 in his past three fights. Now it appears that he has become Affliction’s highest paid fighter.


Tito said that his first fight would be against Renato “Babalu” Sobral at Affliction’s second show, which takes place Oct. 11 at the Thomas & Mack Center on the campus of UNLV in Las Vegas.

Even with his resent loses Ortiz remains a top box-office and pay-per-view draw, and he said that Affliction gave him a long-term deal that will keep him involved as both a fighter and executive involved in the company.

Tito sighted Affliction backer Donald Trump, whom Ortiz met while a contestant on “The Celebrity Apprentice,” as a major reason he signed with the Affliction promotion. He said American Fight League and EliteXC had also made large offers.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 6, 2008)

I've never been a fan of Tito Ortis because of how he acts in the ring, but with him out of the very manipulative hands of White we may see his real potential get realized.

Shaw was a tool, but White is way worse in how he sets fights.  Dana White selects who will get the win or the belt almost as often as the skills of the fighters would by how he manipulates the matches, how he set contracts, how he outright cheats fighters with fake drug testing results, or even by just plain throwing a worked fight.  Shaw was not as bad as all that imho.  Getting rid of Dana White is soooo much more important to the sport of MMA than losing Shaw it's not even comparable.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2008)

I am surprised there wasnt ANY word about the latest WEC.  I thought it was a  fun fight card.

Three 1st round enders?  Thats fantastic.  Like that slam-to-be-gone-arai.


----------



## fufu (Aug 6, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Hell yeah he is, that's why they basically relieved him from his duties. Jeremy Lappen took over for him, and it showed in the production of this event. Too bad the talent is sub-par and the matches are lopsided. People are already wise to this crap.



Yeah, the production was so much better on their second show.


----------



## fufu (Aug 6, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I am surprised there wasnt ANY word about the latest WEC.  I thought it was a  fun fight card.
> 
> Three 1st round enders?  Thats fantastic.  Like that slam-to-be-gone-arai.



Was a great night of fights. Those judo throws of Miura were amazing. 

However, I think he is like 10-4 and he gave Condit a run for his money. They need to stop padding their champs.


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 8, 2008)

what does everyone think will happen at the weekend in the big 3 fights

something tell me it will go 

gsp
lessnar
huerta

but ill be rooting for 

fitch
herring
florian


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 8, 2008)

*UFC 87: Seek and Destroy*

 		 						 			Date: Aug 09, 2008

 		 						Location: Minneapolis, Minn. 
Venue: Target Center 
Broadcast: Pay Per View

MAIN CARD

Champ Georges St. Pierre vs. *Jon Fitch *(for welterweight title)
*Brock Lesnar* vs. Heath Herring
*Kenny Florian* vs. Roger Huerta
Rob Emerson vs. *Manny Gamburyan*
Jason MacDonald vs. *Demian Maia*
 PRELIMINARY CARD 
Luke Cummo vs. *Tamdan McCrory*
Dan Evensen vs. *Cheick Kongo*
*Jon Jones* vs. Andre Gusmao
Steve Bruno vs. *Chris Wilson*
Ben Saunders vs. *Ryan Thomas 
*
My picks in bold.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 8, 2008)

Champ *Georges St. Pierre* vs. Jon Fitch(for welterweight title) 
*Brock Lesnar* vs. Heath Herring 
*Kenny Florian* vs. Roger Huerta 
Rob Emerson vs. *Manny Gamburyan* 
*Jason MacDonald* vs. Demian Maia 

I've been suckin it up bad at mmaplayground btw.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 8, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I've been suckin it up bad at mmaplayground btw.



I'm 2 time defending camp champ.


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2008)

my last card's picks were awful. I think I was 3/10 or something. That really fucked up my score.

What a great way to start the new season.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 8, 2008)

Speaking of MMAPlayground, where's BC? He still hasn't joined the new camp.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 8, 2008)

> *World Victory Road finalizes Sengoku 4, announces Sengoku 5*
> 
> by MMAjunkie.com Staff on Aug 08, 2008 at 4:44 pm ET
> 
> ...



Should be a pretty good card, especially with the LW grand prix. Rodrigo Damm is on a tear @ 8-1 with a recent win over Jorge Masvidal and Ryan Schultz is the IFL LW champ and on a 6 fight win streak with one of those wins being a TKO victory over Chris Hordecki. Clay French is 14-2 with a win over TUF champ Mac Danzig that kicked off an 8 fight win streak. 

Don't know much about the Japanese fighters but Gomi is back in action vs. the DEEP organization's LW champion, so the fight should at least be competitive.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 8, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Speaking of MMAPlayground, where's BC? He still hasn't joined the new camp.


Yes i did.  I think I did.  I'll go check and see if I did.
-------------------------
Edit

Yeah I knew I did.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 8, 2008)

MAIN CARD
*Champ Georges St. Pierre* vs. Jon Fitch (for welterweight title)
*Brock Lesnar* vs. *Heath Herring (I bet on Hearing, but think Lesnar has the edge)
*
Kenny Florian vs. *Roger Huerta*
 Fitch is a bad lil sumbitch.  I just see GSP on high ground right now

I never win when I bet against Huerta.  So I bet big on him now.  Someone chain Murphy up in the basement.

Who's gonna show up the the Lesnar Hearing fight?  The fit trained Hearing or the fat lazy Hearing that gases almost as fast as Tank?  The fit Hearing that fought in Pride will fuck Lesnar up.  If he is the Lazy Hearing that only runs when he sits on the toilet after a night of heavy drinking, then Lesnar will twist him off like a bottle cap.  I'm really thinking this is just another White stacker match set up to pad Lesnar up a bit for the bigger draw and the fatter money in the near future, but the money is close so I'm betting Hearing.  It'll give me something to get all excited over, and then to bitch about afterwards.  I like that part.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 8, 2008)

BoneCrusher said:


> MAIN CARD
> *Champ Georges St. Pierre* vs. Jon Fitch (for welterweight title)
> *Brock Lesnar* vs. *Heath Herring (I bet on Hearing, but think Lesnar has the edge)
> *
> ...



Herring looked to be in good shape at the weigh-ins, but I don't think he'll have much for Brock.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 8, 2008)

BoneCrusher said:


> MAIN CARD
> *Champ Georges St. Pierre* vs. Jon Fitch (for welterweight title)
> *Brock Lesnar* vs. *Heath Herring (I bet on Hearing, but think Lesnar has the edge)
> *
> ...



Those are more or less my picks and thoughts.

I really dont know much about Hearing, but from what Ive seen, hes not something Id route for.  So I pick Lesnar.   However, whomever loses, I dont want to see them as a headline again.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 8, 2008)

Kenny is gonna embarrass Huerta. His luck runs out here.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 8, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Kenny is gonna embarrass Huerta. His luck runs out here.


Ehhh ... should I change my bet?  I been gone and outta the loop so now I feel  ... unsure.


----------



## fufu (Aug 9, 2008)

I picked but Huerta but I think Florian should win on paper.

Probably as technical on the ground as Alberto Crane, but much better on the feet and a better mental/confidence game. Probably as mentally strong as Guida but far more technical. 

Huerta has shown good submission defense, gonna be a good fight.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 9, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Kenny is gonna embarrass Huerta. His luck runs out here.



He did good against Guida.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 9, 2008)

Florian vs. Huerta will in my opinion be fight of the night and candidate for fight of the year. Winner should automatically get a shot at BJ. I honestly think Kenny can sub Huerta and will also be able to defen agaist Huerta's somewhat wild stand up.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 9, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> He did good against Guida.




No he didn't, that's the luck I was talking about. He was getting his ass kicked until he caught Guida with a knee in the 3rd round. Huerta lost every second of that fight including almost being KO'd at the end of the second. It was his trademark desperate flailing that caught Guida with that knee and that was the end of Guida's night. 

I don't think this will be FOTN at all. Kenny is faster, his BJJ is much better, his striking is more crisp, he's more intelligent, and he's more composed in dangerous situations. Huerta has the heart advantage, that's all. I honestly think this will be over quickly with Kenny winning by RNC.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 9, 2008)

BoneCrusher said:


> Ehhh ... should I change my bet?  I been gone and outta the loop so now I feel  ... unsure.



Eeek, I missed that before. I don't think Roger is a good bet at all. The line started pretty even, I bet on Kenny @ -145 and he's @ -170 now over at Bodog. Apparently I'm not the only one that's thinking this way.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 9, 2008)

Jeez that was some beatdown. Fitch has got a nice chin and a lot of heart but shitty standup. Time to get with that boxing coach. 

If GSP fights like he did tonight he beats BJ @ 170 imo. I also ask myself how well GSP would fare moving up to face Anderson Silva. 

Also, wtf was Dana White thinking throwing that dude in with Kongo? Viking boy fuck Dana White's wife or something? I thought that was going to end a lot worse.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 9, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Jeez that was some beatdown. Fitch has got a nice chin and a lot of heart but shitty standup. Time to get with that boxing coach.
> 
> If GSP fights like he did tonight he beats BJ @ 170 imo. I also ask myself how well GSP would fare moving up to face Anderson Silva.
> 
> Also, wtf was Dana White thinking throwing that dude in with Kongo? Viking boy fuck Dana White's wife or something? I thought that was going to end a lot worse.



No F#$kin way JSP beats BJ...   Penn is too natural...
Hes calm, controlled, and smooth like Fedor...  (a living machine)

Whats up w/ brock lesner and that display of bad sportsmanship???


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 9, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> No F#$kin way JSP beats BJ...   Penn is too natural...
> Hes calm, controlled, and smooth like Fedor...  (a living machine)
> 
> Whats up w/ brock lesner and that display of bad sportsmanship???



I agree with ya, an in shape BJ beats GSP.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 9, 2008)

No comments about LES-NAR "ropin the wind"??


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 9, 2008)

When Lesnar grabbed the mic from Rogan I was thinking Brock was about to say "Listen here Mean Gene!!" He was a little cocky in that celebration.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 10, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> No F#$kin way JSP beats BJ... Penn is too natural...
> Hes calm, controlled, and smooth like Fedor... (a living machine)


 
Well he already did a couple years back. BJ Penn will have a tough time taking GSP down as St. Pierre has some of the best sprawl in the game and the ability to get back up once he's down. It will be a standup war like it was in 2006 and this time GSP's polished striking will be the difference.


----------



## fufu (Aug 10, 2008)

That was the most exciting 5 rounder I have watched. I think GSP knocked Fitch down hard every round. Props to Fitch, that guy is tough as nails. 

Fitch had nothing for GSP. Let's see GSP v. BJ!

Lesnar is a shitty sportsman and showed his immaturity in the sport. Let's leave those WWE antics out of MMA. Good win for him, though.


----------



## fufu (Aug 10, 2008)

oh yeah, we can finally stop hearing Florian spouting his "I'm a finisher" speeches.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 10, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Jeez that was some beatdown. Fitch has got a nice chin and a lot of heart but shitty standup. Time to get with that boxing coach.
> 
> If GSP fights like he did tonight he beats BJ @ 170 imo. *I also ask myself how well GSP would fare moving up to face Anderson Silva. *
> 
> Also, wtf was Dana White thinking throwing that dude in with Kongo? Viking boy fuck Dana White's wife or something? I thought that was going to end a lot worse.



I was thinking the exact same thing.  Fuck BJ.  Silva would be more of a trophy win.

Yeah, I thought Brock's sportsmanship was lousy but it was entertaining.  I  guess.

The main event was pretty exciting, in fact, I thought it was an exciting night altogether.  In all honesty, I always want a good fight regardless of picks.  With the exception of the Huerta Florian fight, I loved all the others.

Huerta was just terrible.


----------



## fufu (Aug 10, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing.  Fuck BJ.  Silva would be more of a trophy win.
> 
> Yeah, I thought Brock's sportsmanship was lousy but it was entertaining.  I  guess.
> 
> ...



I thought Huerta was pretty good. He can hang in there with the better LW's but I don't see him beating any of them. Huerta is too uncalculated and predictable in his striking. He can make for an exciting fight, though.

Also, that MacDonald Maia fight was like a fucking submission grappling match. That was a great showing of ground work.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 10, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Well he already did a couple years back. BJ Penn will have a tough time taking GSP down as St. Pierre has some of the best sprawl in the game and the ability to get back up once he's down. It will be a standup war like it was in 2006 and this time GSP's polished striking will be the difference.



Gonna disagree with ya here. That was back when BJ didn't think it was necessary to train for fights, and it was still the closest match of GSP's career. The main differences between Fitch and BJ is _BJ's_ polished striking, his takedown defense, and BJ's chin. Plus BJ will offer more of a challenge to GSP off of his back.  BJ fought Lyoto Machida @ 205lbs and lost a close decision, that in itself if amazing. No way GSP can rock BJ with anything, and I'm pretty sure BJ has heavier hands than Fitch too. I'd take BJ all day.

Anderson Silva would beat GSP too. No doubt. 

I thought the Maia vs MacDonald fight was unbelievable, my candidate for FotN after the main event. Major props to MacDonald for just jumping right down on the ground with a multiple time BJJ World Champ. That made the fight. Overall that was a great night of fights.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 10, 2008)

> *UFC 87 bonuses: St. Pierre, Fitch, Maia and Emerson earn $60,000 each*
> 
> by Dann Stupp on Aug 10, 2008 at 6:13 am ET
> 
> ...



Oh, and was anyone else extremely pleased by Manny getting ktfo? He's been widely disliked since (I think it was his last fight) he cheap-shot kicked a guy when he extended his hand to shake hands before round one.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 10, 2008)

Found this little tidbit too, probably why Lesnar was such a dick after the fight:

"Next big thing" Lesnar well on his way | MMAjunkie.com



> Instead, though, he used the threat of the takedown to set up his powerful right.
> 
> "I came with the right hand and I put it where I needed to put it," Lesnar said. "It's one of those things. I was stunned for a second."
> 
> He wasn't nearly as stunned as Herring, who offered little offense for the rest of the fight. Herring had expressed his displeasure with having to fight the inexperienced Lesnar to White privately before the fight, but word had gotten back to Lesnar's camp.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 10, 2008)

I didn't think it was that big of deal what Lesnar did.  He was pumped up, it was his home state, and all he hears is he can't compete in the UFC.

Herring was a match that suits him well.  He needs someone that is more submission based to challenge lesnar.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 10, 2008)

That running tackle by Lesnar after the first right hand that knocked Herring down was hilarious. I have no idea what he was trying to do.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 10, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Gonna disagree with ya here. That was back when BJ didn't think it was necessary to train for fights, and it was still the closest match of GSP's career. The main differences between Fitch and BJ is _BJ's_ polished striking, his takedown defense, and BJ's chin. Plus BJ will offer more of a challenge to GSP off of his back. BJ fought Lyoto Machida @ 205lbs and lost a close decision, that in itself if amazing. No way GSP can rock BJ with anything, and I'm pretty sure BJ has heavier hands than Fitch too. I'd take BJ all day.


 
Agree to disagree then I guess. I definately agree that BJ's striking is way better than Fitch's. I just can't see BJ winning a decision against St. Pierre which will likely go the 5 rounds. For some reason I see somewhat of a cautious fight by both. GSP too strong and athletic.

I despise BJ though. His stupid accent and cockiness annoys me. Add his gay entrance music too.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 10, 2008)

McCrory vs. Cuomo for free on the UFC home page.

UFC® : Ultimate Fighting Championship®


----------



## fufu (Aug 10, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Agree to disagree then I guess. I definately agree that BJ's striking is way better than Fitch's. I just can't see BJ winning a decision against St. Pierre which will likely go the 5 rounds. For some reason I see somewhat of a cautious fight by both. GSP too strong and athletic.
> 
> I despise BJ though. His stupid accent and cockiness annoys me. Add his gay entrance music too.



I like BJ but his post WW title fight antics were uncalled for. 

Let GSP enjoy his hard fought victory without BJ running out all crazy eyed challenging him.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 10, 2008)

fufu said:


> I like BJ but his post WW title fight antics were uncalled for.
> 
> Let GSP enjoy his hard fought victory without BJ running out all crazy eyed challenging him.


 
Agreed. GSP is among the most professional and polite athletes in the game and BJ's cauliflower ass has to come out and try to make it about himself. It would be one thing is GSP called him out but he didn't.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 10, 2008)

Why does BJ have a hard on for GSP anyway?  Just cuz hes the champ?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 10, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Why does BJ have a hard on for GSP anyway?  Just cuz hes the champ?



He fought him before and lost a close decision. For the last year or so BJ has taken training seriously and now he wants a rematch.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 10, 2008)

Good card.  I can accept Lesnar as a beast now.  Sapp is also a big assed dude with a lot of flash, but we all know his story in competition.  Lesnar showed actual physical skills anda lil potential ... if there is anyone big enough to fight the guy.  I mean, really that is a problem.  Who is there in the UFC at that level?  

That BS at the end of rd 3 was a fucking Tito moment though.  WTF?!?!

If I ever see Huerta I'm going to beat his ass my own damn self.  The lil bastard has done nothing but cost me money.  I bet against him ... I lose.  I bet with him ... I lose.  Can't catch a break off the dude.

GSP is in his moment.  He'll last a minute or three IMHO.  Who is out there right now that can take him out though? Don King is already trying to milk the cow by setting up the BJ/GSP ring chatter ... cue up Rogan "That will be a good match up if they can make it happen ... " like whoa, White  rig a match between his own to fighters?  Nahhhh he wouldn't do that would he?

I saw a flash of Liddel tossing a spinning backfist on someone's noggin in the highlights somewhere.  WTF fight was that from?  Anyone know?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 10, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> He fought him before and lost a close decision. For the last year or so BJ has taken training seriously and now he wants a rematch.


That was a good fight and I would love to see that again between two very much evolved fighters.  Not the same boys we saw a while back ...


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 10, 2008)

BoneCrusher said:


> I saw a flash of Liddel tossing a spinning backfist on someone's noggin in the highlights somewhere.  WTF fight was that from?  Anyone know?



He did it when he fought Jardine..


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 10, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> He did it when he fought Jardine..


Yeah I just rewound the my vhs player so I could see who he was swinging on.  Jardine still looks like a friggin Satan worshiper from W.Va somewhere ...


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 10, 2008)

BoneCrusher said:


> I saw a flash of Liddel tossing a spinning backfist on someone's noggin in the highlights somewhere.  WTF fight was that from?  Anyone know?



He landed a great one on Wanderlei.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 10, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> He landed a great one on Wanderlei.


Did I see that fight?  When was that fight?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 10, 2008)

BoneCrusher said:


> Yeah I just rewound the my vhs player so I could see who he was swinging on. Jardine still looks like a friggin Satan worshiper from W.Va somewhere ...


 




BoneCrusher said:


> Did I see that fight? When was that fight?


 
I think it was back in December right around New Years. Same night GSP handed Hughes his ass.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 10, 2008)

UFC 79 ... sat dec 29 wonder vs chuckie.  I missed that one.  Netflix rocks.  It'll be here Tuesday.  So then I need UFC 79-82 to get caught up on the Don king MMA show, and 79 is on the way.  I caught the Kimblo moments, caught the IFL fatboy what'shisface get slapped around.  Saw the Affliction Banished.  That was like watching MMA, almost.  I'm being a dick cuz there were a few good moments there.  I'm download Uriah Faber's June fight now. What's left?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 11, 2008)

Torez vs Maeda in WEC 34 ... outstanding fight.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 11, 2008)

BoneCrusher said:


> Torez vs Maeda in WEC 34 ... outstanding fight.



Torres is unreal. I'd like to see him move up and fight Urijah.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 11, 2008)

Is that that asshole with one loss and a wonderful mullet?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 11, 2008)

*UFC 87 fallout: St. Pierre sets up titanic Penn rematch*

With his first successful title defense in the books, Canadian superstar Georges St. Pierre has checked the last remaining box to set up this yearâ€™s must-see match-up against UFC lightweight champion B.J. Penn. 

While Jon Fitch, backed by an unblemished UFC record and his wrestling pedigree, might have been a trendy pick in some circles, St. Pierre showed early and often Saturday night at the Target Center in Minneapolis that he is in a different league than most other fighters, Fitch included, campaigning at 170 pounds. â€œGSPâ€ beat Fitch in every aspect of the fight and just plain beat him up, as the champion notched his fourth consecutive victory. 

St. Pierre made a telling comment after the fight implying that Fitch would learn from the experience and that the defeat would make him a better fighter. The champ was spot on. Fitch showed tremendous guts and will in the fight, and itâ€™s that type of championship exposure that Fitch can use to fuel a comeback. 

As for St. Pierre, he will likely get the opportunity to end a stellar year by making it two in a row over Penn. The two met in March of 2006, with St. Pierre claiming a split-decision victory. 

Penn entered the octagon following the St. Pierre-Fitch bout and said he was ready to go. St. Pierre concurred. Let the hype begin. 

*St. Pierre versus Penn 2 is expected to headline UFC 92 on Dec. 27 in Las Vegas.* Itâ€™s a fight that will bring together two of the top-five pound-for-pound fighters in the sport and is as intriguing a match-up as weâ€™ve seen in the UFC in a long time. Itâ€™s a pair of fighters, both champions, at the pinnacle of their careers. Fans should be salivating. 

From a skills perspective, St. Pierre is a more complete fighter then when he faced â€œThe Prodigyâ€ in 2006. Heâ€™s a better striker and a much better wrestler and, aside from his hiccup against Serra, has fought with greater confidence since that three-round battle at UFC 58. 

With Penn, skills have never been the question ??¢ desire has. Admittedly, Penn, with a penchant for surfing and Burger King, lacked training discipline earlier in his career. However, for his fight against Jens Pulver in June of 2007, Penn completely dedicated himself to MMA, got in the best shape of his life and stopped Pulver. Two more victories ensured, and Penn has made no secret about his aspiration to own multiple titles simultaneously. He should get his first shot in December


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 11, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Is that that asshole with one loss and a wonderful mullet?




That's the one!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 11, 2008)

He be dis guy ... click on the interviews below for a real look  at the dude.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 11, 2008)

New Wanderlei vid:






YouTube Video


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 11, 2008)

> *UFC 87 breaks Target Center gate record*
> 
> by MMAjunkie.com Staff on Aug 11, 2008 at 2:58 pm ET
> 
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 11, 2008)

Butterbean vs. Cabbage - K1 






YouTube Video


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 11, 2008)

Haha sick vid! Butterbean definately wasn't expecting that high kick! Played nicely by Cabbage.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 11, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Butterbean vs. Cabbage - K1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ... what a joke.  He had a belt?  ...


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 12, 2008)

> *Kenny Florian: "MMA Live" could soon be headed to ESPN*
> 
> by Dann Stupp on Aug 12, 2008 at 12:20 pm ET
> 
> ...



Huge news for MMA. Kenny is a great spokesman, I'm glad he'll be the first fighter that the mainstream audience will be exposed to on a regular basis.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 12, 2008)

Dana vs. Tito Ortiz fan @ UFC 87 Q&A:






YouTube Video


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 12, 2008)

Pity.  If the bitch just used her head she couldve made stronger points.  I mean, she was off to a good start, but the follow ups were just horrible.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 12, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Pity.  If the bitch just used her head she couldve made stronger points.  I mean, she was off to a good start, but the follow ups were just horrible.


She was not the sharpest knife in the drawer.  Can't take a dull blade to a gun fight ...


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 12, 2008)

Can someone fill me in on what has happened in the MMA world since I've been gone?  Did that Afflication card happen?  Fedor v Sylvia?  Any upcoming UFC's to look forward to?  Thx


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 13, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> Can someone fill me in on what has happened in the MMA world since I've been gone?  Did that Afflication card happen?  Fedor v Sylvia?  Any upcoming UFC's to look forward to?  Thx



Affliction happened. Fedor choked out Tim in 36 seconds. Wasn't pretty. 



> *ShoXC: Suganuma vs. Hamman 2*
> 
> Date: Aug 15, 2008
> 
> ...





> *UFC 88: Breakthrough*
> 
> Date: Sep 06, 2008
> 
> ...





> *WEC 36*
> 
> Date: Sep 10, 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 13, 2008)

I hope Hamill destroys Franklin.  I dont know why Ive always disliked him.  I think its cuz hes a pretty boy.  However, and I may be the minority here, I have never been impressed with Hamill.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 13, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I hope Hamill destroys Franklin.  I dont know why Ive always disliked him.  I think its cuz hes a pretty boy.  However, and I may be the minority here, I have never been impressed with Hamill.



I think you'll get your wish. I'm not impressed with Hamill either but he should pose lots of problems for Rich.


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 13, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> I think you'll get your wish. I'm not impressed with Hamill either but he should pose lots of problems for Rich.



you have to feel for Rich hes not good enough to go up a class hamill should knock him back down a weight, but he seems to do well against everyone at MW apart from silva. although having said that I cant see him beating hendo should they meet


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 13, 2008)

Richie1888 said:


> you have to feel for Rich hes not good enough to go up a class hamill should knock him back down a weight, but he seems to do well against everyone at MW apart from silva. although having said that I cant see him beating hendo should they meet



Yeah, I don't see him beating Danny either.


----------



## fufu (Aug 13, 2008)

I think Hamill could go places in the LHW. He is shaping up pretty well. Imagine having him as a champ?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 13, 2008)

fufu said:


> I think Hamill could go places in the LHW. He is shaping up pretty well. Imagine having him as a champ?



I still don't think he's reached his potential, I just think the learning curve might be a bit off because of his condition. He can defintely do things in the Octagon others can't because of his athletic ability, but his stand-up is still pretty poor. Regardless, I'd love to see him as champ, you know he'd be loved by the masses. Hell even Bisping's hometown crowd rallied around Hamill after their fight.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 13, 2008)

I could see Franklin knocking Hammill's ass out. He bounces around with his hands so low and throws that incredibly lazy jab. He's got an alright chin, but Rich at 205 is probably gonna pack some bombs. I'm predicting either a boring lay and pray victory with some light ground and pound by Hammill or a Franklin KO.

I like Hammill though, hate to see him lose. That controversial decision loss to Bisping had me furious.


----------



## CORUM (Aug 13, 2008)

why did someone say rich was not good enough to go up to 205? thats where he started!!!! and he only lost to machida at 205!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 13, 2008)

He's definately good enough to compete, but the talent at 205 is so deep who knows how much a of a legit shot he has at getting that belt. We'll see how his first couple fights go. He pretty much had no choice because Anderson has his number big time.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the update.  The UFC card looks nice.  I hope Liddell knocks out Rashad.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 13, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> Thanks for the update. The UFC card looks nice. I hope Liddell knocks out Rashad.


 
Me too. Never really been a fan of Rashad. What nerve he had to nickname himself "sugar."


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 14, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> Thanks for the update.  The UFC card looks nice.  I hope Liddell knocks out Rashad.



Rashad couldnt get anywhere against Tito infact was lucky to get a draw and we ve all seen what Liddell did to bobble head so it should be pretty straight forward for him .

id imagine liddell will have the belt back soon


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Richie1888 said:


> Rashad couldnt get anywhere against Tito infact was lucky to get a draw and we ve all seen what Liddell did to bobble head so it should be pretty straight forward for him .
> 
> id imagine liddell will have the belt back soon



It sure looks like they are setting it up for him.


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 14, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> It sure looks like they are setting it up for him.



then hopefully Rampage can get his shit together and we can see them go at it again.

if im honnest if liddell is the champ again there are more top fights to see than if forrest has it, a fight id love to see would be machida against liddell, thats if machida can get by silva seems to be not bad himself

another interesting thought what happens if the unlikely happens and rashad wins does he get a title shot and does that give forest more of chance at a title defence


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Richie1888 said:


> then hopefully Rampage can get his shit together and we can see them go at it again.
> 
> if im honnest if liddell is the champ again there are more top fights to see than if forrest has it, a fight id love to see would be machida against liddell, thats if machida can get by silva seems to be not bad himself
> 
> another interesting thought what happens if the unlikely happens and rashad wins does he get a title shot and does that give forest more of chance at a title defence



I'm pretty sure they put Rashad in against Chuck to make sure he doesn't get a title shot. All signs are pointing to a Forrest/Chuck title fight for NYE. It would definitely be one of the biggest fights ever and the biggest card ever if GSP signs to fight BJ Penn. 

I think Silva is the second most overrated fighter in the UFC, right behind Roger Huerta. I can't wait until Machida embarrasses him.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 14, 2008)

I like Silva.


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 14, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> I'm pretty sure they put Rashad in against Chuck to make sure he doesn't get a title shot. All signs are pointing to a Forrest/Chuck title fight for NYE. It would definitely be one of the biggest fights ever and the biggest card ever if GSP signs to fight BJ Penn.
> 
> I think Silva is the second most overrated fighter in the UFC, right behind Roger Huerta. I can't wait until Machida embarrasses him.



ye that would be the best double main event i can think of there ever being 

i like silva but ive seen him rocked a few times very easily, on one hand he has came back to win strongly each time on the other hand he was rocked very easily and good fighters wouldnt get in that much bother so easily.

his ground and pound on houston was the best I can remeber in recent times 

but machida will dance around him all night then it ll be him next on the LHW 1 contenders list 

Huerta getting done by Florian was graet been waiting for that for a while he had nothing to offer that whole fight and that froint kick he took to the chin was great kenny made him look like an ass.

according to sherdog all the gears are in motion for fedor v couture as soon as he sorts out his legal stuff.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 14, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I like Silva.



Which one though? I'm talking about Thiago.



Richie1888 said:


> his ground and pound on houston was the best I can remeber in recent times



Yeah but Houston has zero chin and zero ground game.


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 14, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Which one though? I'm talking about Thiago.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but Houston has zero chin and zero ground game.



Thiago it is 

but after being pounded on the ground like that it doesnt matter how good ur chin is the lights go out 

i do agree his chin isnt good Irwin will testify to that


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 14, 2008)

I meant Wanderlei.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 14, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I meant Wanderlei.



Yeah, that's what I thought. Wanderlei is fighting in December, but no opponent has been named. Machida fights Thiago @ 89. (Too many goddamn Silva's)

Wanderlei is one of my favorites.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 14, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought. Wanderlei is fighting in December, but no opponent has been named. Machida fights Thiago @ 89. (Too many goddamn Silva's)
> 
> Wanderlei is one of my favorites.


 
I've been wanting to see Wanderlei against Vera.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I've been wanting to see Wanderlei against Vera.




Yeah, that would be a good one. For now we'll just have to settle for Vera beating up on Jardine.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 14, 2008)

Forrest? He's got a belt.  Nobody talks about 'ol Forrest now.


----------



## fufu (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm not that interested in seeing Forrest be the champ. Sure, he deserves it after beating Rampage, not so sure he was entitled to the shot but so be it.

I'm not interested in seeing Forrest fight the best LHW's. I'd much rather see Rampage face the best LHW's. Just stylistically I don't like watching Forrest fight. I haven't heard any talk of him fighting before the year is up but hopefully they stick him on the rumored stacked december card.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 15, 2008)

Thats what I dont like about the shows.  Take Frank Mir for example.  You know at the end of the show hell fight the champ.  WHY.


----------



## fufu (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah, doesn't quite make sense competitively. The only season I see giving it to Mir is because he was the former champ. The HW division is so iffy, though.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 15, 2008)

Kid Yamamoto vs. Royler Gracie - K1 Heroes 2005






YouTube Video


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 15, 2008)

> *Report: UFC's Rachelle Leah posing nude for Playboy*
> 
> by MMAjunkie.com Staff on Aug 15, 2008 at 5:15 pm ET
> 
> ...


Fuck yeah!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 17, 2008)

Okay so I just watched the GSP Hughes fight.  We all knew it would not go well for Matt, so I doubt anyone was surprised at the fast ending.  The way GSP took of the interim belt and refused it 'til he wins the real belt was all class.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 17, 2008)

I have thought it was a legitimate way to win a belt.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 17, 2008)

Cro-cop vs. Dos Caras Jr. - PRIDE Bushido 1






YouTube Video


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hopefully Arianny gets naked for Playboy soon too.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 17, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Cro-cop vs. Dos Caras Jr. - PRIDE Bushido 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hil-fucking-arious!  Dumb ass.  That will teach him to wear a....  a mask!



AKIRA said:


> I have thought it was a legitimate way to win a belt.



I mean I have NEVER thought it was a way to win.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 18, 2008)

> *"The Ultimate Fighter 8" cast revealed*
> 
> by MMAjunkie.com Staff on Aug 18, 2008 at 12:35 pm ET
> 
> ...



Couple of seasoned vets on this season, including Clay Guida's brother Jason.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 18, 2008)

> *Chuck Liddell vs. Anderson Silva, Forrest Griffin vs. Wanderlei Silva Possible In December*
> 
> 
> By: Kris Karkoski | Aug 18, 2008
> ...



I'd pretty much shit my pants if this happens.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 18, 2008)

> *Fore! Golf club breaks Nate Quarryâ??????s eye socket*
> 
> By: MMAmania
> 
> ...



I've been wondering where he's been. Can't say that I'm a fan, but his stand-up seems to have improved immensely since his back surgery.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 18, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> I'd pretty much shit my pants if this happens.


Depending on the rest off the card I'd even be tempted to actually pay for that one vs downloading it and watching the next morning.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 18, 2008)

My dad hit me on the back swing of his golf swing when I was 4. Luckily it was on the forehead and not the eye socket though.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 18, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> My dad hit me on the back swing of his golf swing when I was 4. Luckily it was on the forehead and not the eye socket though.



 ... that does explain a few things though.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 18, 2008)

BoneCrusher said:


> Depending on the rest off the card I'd even be tempted to actually pay for that one vs downloading it and watching the next morning.



From what it's looking like now, they're shooting for the greatest MMA card ever.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 18, 2008)

BoneCrusher said:


> ... that does explain a few things though.


 
I agree


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 18, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> From what it's looking like now, they're shooting for the greatest MMA card ever.



Owwwwww .... that's a hard thing to do.

Some of the old Pride cards were insane, as were some of the old UFC cards.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 18, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I agree


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 18, 2008)

BoneCrusher said:


> Owwwwww .... that's a hard thing to do.
> 
> Some of the old Pride cards were insane, as were some of the old UFC cards.



Yeah there are some great cards, but to have 3 of the 4 top pound for pound fighters on the same card? On a card where a BJ Penn/GSP title fight may happen, and it wouldn't even be the main event? Forrest vs. Wandy or even Wandy/Page 3? Good lord.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 18, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Yeah there are some great cards, but to have 3 of the 4 top pound for pound fighters on the same card? On a card where a BJ Penn/GSP title fight may happen, and it wouldn't even be the main event? Forrest vs. Wandy or even Wandy/Page 3? Good lord.


yeah I'm with ya ... it'll be a killer card.  Especially if they pull out a even half way decent prefight lineup.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Yoshida vs. Kikuchi - Cageforce 4

Yoshida is a UFC newcomer, winning his first fight by making quick work of TUF 6 vet "War Machine". He was the star of a Japanese cage based promotion that used the unified rules, so there shouldn't be much of a transition period. He's slated to fight Karo Parisyan @ UFC 88, and I see him winning and making a name for himself here in the states.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 19, 2008)

It said that Wandy  is expected to fight Jackson, but....how is Jackson doing anyway?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 21, 2008)

> *Jake Shields vs. Paul Daley title fight slated for Oct. 4 EliteXC-CBS*
> 
> by Dann Stupp on Aug 21, 2008 at 1:02 pm ET
> Newly crowned EliteXC welterweight champion Jake Shields (21-4-1) is expected to make his first title defense when he meets Paul Daley (18-6-2) at EliteXC's upcoming CBS event.
> ...



Finally a legit opponent for Jake. Daley was rumored to have signed with the UFC a while back but that obviously fell through.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 21, 2008)

> *Antonio â?????Bigfootâ?????? Silva tests positive for steroids after Elite XC title win*
> 
> By: James Iannotti
> 
> ...



SO much for EliteXC's hopes of having a legitimate heavyweight division. This is a big blow.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 21, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> It said that Wandy  is expected to fight Jackson, but....how is Jackson doing anyway?



Jackson is fine. He's back training already and is preparing to fight someone/anyone by the end of the year.


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2008)

bahahaha

Come on guys, if you aren't going to try to hide the roids give it a break. Wtf are these guys thinking. I really think some fighters are just plain stupid.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 21, 2008)

fufu said:


> bahahaha
> 
> Come on guys, if you aren't going to try to hide the roids give it a break. Wtf are these guys thinking. I really think some fighters are just plain stupid.



I know, it makes no fucking sense. 



> *KJ Noons' manager says Nick Diaz not top contender, scoffs at EliteXC deadline*
> 
> by John Morgan on Aug 21, 2008 at 4:50 pm ET
> 
> ...



.... I smell pussy.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 21, 2008)

> *Greased lightning: Kenny Florian â?????A little suspiciousâ?????? of Roger Huerta at UFC 87*
> 
> By: Jesse Holland
> 
> ...



Very interesting. Kenny doesn't strike me as the kind of guy that would just make something like this up. Not only that, but Melvin Guillard used a similar tactic in his fight against Huerta.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 23, 2008)

Ehh ... I like turtles.






YouTube Video














 ...


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 23, 2008)

I seen that before...what a lame! That was so silly it was almost like a JOKE!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm, pretty sure that's from the movie "Never Back Down."


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2008)

> *Kimbo Slice vs Ken Shamrock Elite XC main event fight October 4*
> 
> By: MMAmania
> 
> ...



This is getting silly.


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2008)

I thought I'd see you post this. SOooo stupid. Looks like EXC's last gimmick to get some views before they go kablooey.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 25, 2008)

They HAVE TO BE hearing disappoints galore.


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 26, 2008)

how funny would it be if Shamrock won infact im rooting for Shamrock


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2008)

I see this in huge favor for Shamrock even though is coming from a 5(6?) fight losing streak. All he needs to do is take Kimbo down (easy) and then submit him (easy).

Ken by knee bar.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 26, 2008)

Kenny boy was handpicked here for sure. One, he's never been good at takedowns, two he's giving up a ton of size, and three, he's stupid enough to stand and trade with Kimbo. Kimbo via quick KO.


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2008)

A stiff breeze will make Kimbo fall on his ass. If Ken can set up a takedown with punches, even if they are shitty, I don't see Kimbo being able to avoid the takedown. That is unless he has vastly improved on his takedown defense.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 26, 2008)

fufu said:


> A stiff breeze will make Kimbo fall on his ass. If Ken can set up a takedown with punches, even if they are shitty, I don't see Kimbo being able to avoid the takedown. That is unless he has vastly improved on his takedown defense.



I don't know if you've seen any of Ken's last few fights, but he's semi-retarded these days. Ken has zero takedown skills and his jaw is like glass. Robert "Buzz" Berry just knocked him into next week a few months ago, a guy that was dominated by UFC reject Colin Robinson and choked out by Dan Severn not long before. I give Ken zero chance in this one.


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2008)

sigh

Well I think he has to the tools. Hopefully this isn't a name for Kimbo to beat.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 26, 2008)

fufu said:


> Hopefully this isn't a name for Kimbo to beat.



That's exactly what this is.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 26, 2008)

I just find this a lose lose scenario.

If Ken wins, Ken wont be considered a "come back" person.  At least, not to me.  Simultaneously, everyone else will say that Kimbo has sucked from the get go.

If Kimbo wins, it will be another half ass win cuz its coming from an old man that has had consecutive losses.

To think that I actually thought Tank would be a good match up for Kimbo.  Though we all know the results by now, I never knew how many losses Tank had in his record.  Had I known nothing about Tank's interesting wins in the first UFCs and just knew about his record before the fight, I wouldve bet on Kimbo hands down.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 26, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I just find this a lose lose scenario.



It's a win/win situation for EliteXC. Ken _can't_ win this fight, he's old, he's slow, he has a glass jaw, he's never had the wrestling skills needed to shine against larger opponents, and Kimbo has a good 30lbs on Ken. They know it and so does every hardcore MMA fan. The thing is, the name Ken Shamrock holds a lot of water in the MMA community and most people will view this as a legit opponent for Kimbo. 

Trust me, EliteXC has absolutely zero interest in Ken winning this fight and they don't expect him to win either. It would be a good night though if Ken got Kimbo in an ankle lock and did his crazy WWF face as he did it. WORLDS MOST DANGEROUS MAN IS BACK!!! lol.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 26, 2008)

I didnt think of it from Elite's angle, but its an interesting point.


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2008)

yeah that is another thing that got my thinking the fight could be rigged. If they bring in a guy with consecutive losses like Ken and he beats Kimbo it would ruin Kimbo's name and I don't think EXC would want to build up Ken Shamrock in their franchise, he is old and shouldn't be fighting, it wouldn't go anywhere.

Their whole company is supported by toothpicks.

They should spend more time advertising guys like Lawler, Shields and Diaz as their top stars. Shit, they have Shields but you never hear anything about him other than mentioning his fight dates.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 26, 2008)

fufu said:


> They should spend more time advertising guys like Lawler, Shields and Diaz as their top stars. Shit, they have Shields but you never hear anything about him other than mentioning his fight dates.



They've been trying desperately to get KJ Noons back in the ring with Nick Diaz for the title but Noons seems to be ducking. 

Poor Shields is stuck, all the good 170lb talent is in the UFC. He's so desperate to fight top guys, just a few weeks ago he was trying to get on the next Affliction card to fight Lindland @ 185 . Paul Daley is no joke though, should be a decent test for him.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 26, 2008)

Put Kimbo up against a real fighter...Ken is over the hill and like mentioned they expect him to lose. It puts Kimbo up against a name, and not someone with abilities (anymore). I would love to see Kimbo vs a real UFC fighter. IMO Brock could give Kimbo and the viewers a real show. They are both huge non skilled brawlers who like to swing for the fences. Put Kimbo in the ring with a guy that has true talent like Fedor and he isn't even going to last through the 1st round.

Kimbo is nothing but a youtube street fighter that can throw a haymaker. He has never fought anyone that has ever hit him like a real fighter. All his youtube showings are lame as fuck chumps fighting a guy way bigger and stronger with the attempt to make money....and all the fighters in his pro career have been over the hills or nobodys..... Kimbo Slice seems like a nice guy with street cred, and that is about it. He would be picked apart by any top UFC fighter. Too much hype surounding him. He is not on the level of the top UFC guys, or even Pride for that matter.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 27, 2008)

Wonder if Elite gave Ken a nice purse to take a fall?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 27, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Wonder if Elite gave Ken a nice purse to take a fall?



Honestly, I don't think he'd need to.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 27, 2008)

WEC Could Be Headed to Mexico City - MMA on Tap



> *WEC Could Be Headed to Mexico City*
> 
> Aug 27, 2008 1:29 PM John Chandler
> 
> ...



I guess they're already counting Jens out?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 28, 2008)

Sources: Randy Couture willing to fight in the UFC once more | MMAjunkie.com



> *Sources: Randy Couture willing to fight in the UFC once more*
> 
> by MMAjunkie.com Staff on Aug 28, 2008 at 5:20 pm ET
> Reigning UFC heavyweight champion Randy Couture could return to the Ultimate Fighting Championship by year's end as part of an out-of-court settlement with the organization.
> ...



And rumor has it his opponent would be none other than Brock Lesnar.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 2, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand.......




> *It's official: Randy Couture returning to UFC, fights Brock Lesnar at UFC 91*
> 
> by MMAjunkie.com Staff on Sep 02, 2008 at 4:17 pm ET
> After a very public split with the organization back in October, reigning UFC heavyweight champion Randy Couture has agreed to return to the UFC, and he'll meet Brock Lesnar in a UFC 91 championship bout with Brock Lesnar.
> ...



Brock via Donkey Kong style beatdown.


----------



## fufu (Sep 2, 2008)

finally some verdict to this Couture bs.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello everyone.  Good to see all the usual suspects lingering around here still.  Makes it all homey like. 



ReproMan said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand.......
> 
> Brock via Donkey Kong style beatdown.



The imagery of Brock and Randy you just created had me lmfao 


But seriously ... do we know if Brock can take a punch yet?  I would think Mir would've provided him with a chin-check, but I don't recall that happening.  There was a lot of hand flailing and attempts to run away as Brock chased Mir around, but I just can't remember if Mir actually got to tag that 1959 Cadillac bumper sized chin on Brock.  With Randy, he'll get his chin examined within the first 20 seconds.

Since Sapp still insists on trying to fight in MMA, can we get a Brock vs Sapp on the schedule?  It would be a fast and comical extinction of Sapp, but hey ... the UFC is all about the entertainment and I really like to see Sapp get beat up.

And finally, who wins in a Brock vs Fedor match up?


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 2, 2008)

BoneCrusher said:


> Hello everyone.  Good to see all the usual suspects lingering around here still.  Makes it all homey like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There he is! I was starting to wonder if you went on walkabout again on us.  

Honestly? I think Randy is in real trouble here. I don't know if it experience matters considering Brock outweighs Randy by ohhh 60 pounds come fight time. He's obviously bigger and stronger than Randy, but the thing Brock has going for him is he's probably faster than Randy too. That's a crazy thing to say about a 290lb man comparing him to a man that will come in fight time at 225lbs. Not to mention wrestling won't be saving Randy this time. 

As for Brock vs. Fedor? As of right now I'd have to say Fedor survives the initial onslaught and takes a Lesnar limb home for a souvenir. But... If Brock proves to be patient enough in his attacks to get through Couture, and more importantly Big Nog? I got Brock all day. He's just too big, fast and strong.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 3, 2008)

Man, this thing is already starting to gain steam:

Couture And Lesnar Set For UFC 91 Showdown - ESPN Video


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah I saw that on this morning.  Pretty excited to see ESPN taking this shit seriously now.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 3, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah I saw that on this morning.  Pretty excited to see ESPN taking this shit seriously now.



Yeah, it's pretty exciting. I have a feeling his fight will put MMA on the map for good in the USA. This match is huge.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 3, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> There he is! I was starting to wonder if you went on walkabout again on us.
> 
> Honestly? I think Randy is in real trouble here. I don't know if it experience matters considering Brock outweighs Randy by ohhh 60 pounds come fight time. He's obviously bigger and stronger than Randy, but the thing Brock has going for him is he's probably faster than Randy too. That's a crazy thing to say about a 290lb man comparing him to a man that will come in fight time at 225lbs. Not to mention wrestling won't be saving Randy this time.
> 
> As for Brock vs. Fedor? As of right now I'd have to say Fedor survives the initial onslaught and takes a Lesnar limb home for a souvenir. But... If Brock proves to be patient enough in his attacks to get through Couture, and more importantly Big Nog? I got Brock all day. He's just too big, fast and strong.


Nah I'm still here.  

I did get my ass handed to me from above for my log though which totally sux ass, but steel is my friend again .

I'm busier than a one legged man in an ass kickin' contest right now so posting is not high on the todo list, buuuuuut I do very much like the balanced opinion and and behavior here in this thread so I read it even when I have no time to post. I figure that if ReproBro didn't post on it, it ain't worth hearing about. 

I'm not tracking with you on that speed theory you have between Brock and Randy ...


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 4, 2008)

i cant see how Randy will win this I hope he does but im afraid he wont.

if he loses a fight with Fedor wont be worth much


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 4, 2008)

Honestly, I really hope this sets up for another one of those "Holy shit, did you just see that!?!" moments from Randy, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 4, 2008)

Anyone catch the countdown to Saturday's fights on Spike last night? Pretty good. I want Franklin to win but it's hard to go against Hamill. He's the textbook "good guy."


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 4, 2008)

What I was thinking that if Randy loses, do we care if he fights Fedor?

Oh...anyone buy the TUF series?  I went ahead and bought TUF2 to see how Rashad Evans was.  This season is like a giant Right Guard Extreme Sport Stick and Xyience commercial.

Anyway, I see Hughes wasnt a real good coach the first run through and....oh I just noticed this is extremely old news.

My question is, out of all the TUFs, on number 4 (the one Serra was in), there are NO coaches listed as main coaches.  Anyone know why?


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 5, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> What I was thinking that if Randy loses, do we care if he fights Fedor?



i mentioned that myself it definately takes the shine of it but it would still be good.

it would be like liddell and silva still good but could ahve been better if done at the right time

speaking of chuck how do u guys think he ll do against evans im hoping for eveans to get his head knocked of by the first punch but something makes me think chuck by decision.

ill be hoping on hendo and hamill aswell think they ll both get wins, will be good for hamills rep if he gets one over on rich.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 5, 2008)

I dont see Hamill winning.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 5, 2008)

*UFC 88: Breakthrough*

 		 						 			Date: Sep 06, 2008

 		 						Location: Atlanta, Ga.
Venue: Phillips Arena
Broadcast: Pay Per View

MAIN CARD 

Rashad Evans vs. *Chuck Liddell*
Rich Franklin vs. *Matt Hamill*
Karo Parisyan vs. *Yoshiyuki Yoshida*
Dan Henderson vs. *Rousimar Palhares*
Martin Kampmann vs. *Nate Marquardt*
 PRELIMINARY CARD 

*Kurt Pellegrino* vs. Thiago Tavares
*Tim Boetsch* vs. Mike Patt
Matt Brown vs. *Dong Hyun Kim*
Roan Carneiro vs. *Ryo Chonan*
Jason Lambert vs. *Jason MacDonald*
My picks are in bold.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 5, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> My question is, out of all the TUFs, on number 4 (the one Serra was in), there are NO coaches listed as main coaches. Anyone know why?


 
I think it was probably just because they were all veterans and didn't need a pair of younger guys showing them the ropes. They did have striking, wrestling, grappling, etc. partners though.


----------



## fufu (Sep 5, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> *UFC 88: Breakthrough*
> 
> Date: Sep 06, 2008
> 
> ...



shit, that is tommarow. That really crept right up on me. Don't think I'll be buying this one, however.


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 5, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I dont see Hamill winning.



i dont know there a good chance he will hes a massive lhw so hopefully he ll use the strength against rich that he has enhoyed against others 

matt shouldnt bother trying to arm bar him though cause that escape rich did against marqurt was incredible.

on another unrelated note what about lyoto against anderson silva for a bout


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 5, 2008)

fufu said:


> shit, that is tommarow. That really crept right up on me. Don't think I'll be buying this one, however.



we still get them for free over here but have to buy the ones in england 

which is annoying cause i really wanted to see manchida against tiago


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 5, 2008)

Richie1888 said:


> on another unrelated note what about lyoto against anderson silva for a bout




They'll probably never fight, they're training partners.


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 5, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> They'll probably never fight, they're training partners.



but in fantasy land its a great bout


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 5, 2008)

I see Rich finishing Hamill.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 5, 2008)

Franklin and Hamill actually know each other well. Hamill was brought in a few years back to help Rich with his takedown defense. Hamill will take Rich down at will. I think it will be a bad night for Ace.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah I watched the countdown special. I never knew that.

I also picked Franklin to win the Silva rematch. I think I'm just a Rich Franklin nuthugger


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 5, 2008)

FUCK!!! Back-to-back bad news stories here:



> Report: Karo Parisyan injured, UFC 88 bout scrapped
> by MMAjunkie.com Staff on Sep 05, 2008 at 2:50 pm ET
> 
> Just hours before the official weigh-ins for tomorrow night's UFC 88 in Atlanta, a welterweight bout between Karo Parisyan (18-5 MMA, 8-3 UFC) and Yoshiyuki Yoshida (10-2 MMA, 1-0 UFC) has been scrapped.
> ...





> *UFC 89: Thiago Silva injury means no fight against Lyoto Machida*
> 
> By: MMAmania
> 
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 5, 2008)

UFC 88 weigh-ins are in 20 minutes, links below:


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 5, 2008)

Jeez I was looking forward to the Parisyan/Yoshida matchup. Was probably going to be a sick judo showdown.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 5, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Jeez I was looking forward to the Parisyan/Yoshida matchup. Was probably going to be a sick judo showdown.



Hell yeah, Yoshida was gonna whup that ass too.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 5, 2008)

I dont like Parisyan at all.  Any fighter that wins via decision most of the time will automatically get a boo from me.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 5, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I think it was probably just because they were all veterans and didn't need a pair of younger guys showing them the ropes. They did have striking, wrestling, grappling, etc. partners though.



So no real coaches?

As I watched the second TUF, I wondered why I was seeing Serra's poster up.  Here I was thinking, ok, everyone is a beginner, Serras poster is up, yet I know hes on a following show somewhere.


----------



## fufu (Sep 6, 2008)

ahh wtf. I was looking forward to that fight. I'm calling possible BS on Karo, he may have pulled out for other reasons.


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 6, 2008)

ah shit no silva lyoto bout been looking forward to that since it was a booked


----------



## fufu (Sep 6, 2008)

I bet (and hope) they get a replacement to fight Lyoto. Hopefully it isn't some can, too.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 6, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> *UFC 88: Breakthrough*
> 
> Date: Sep 06, 2008
> 
> ...



I just want to see Henderson, Thiago, Hamill, and Liddell win. 

I love Matt Hamill - it takes a lot of balls to do anything like this essentially without a corner (can't hear them so they might as well not be there) to give you help when the other guy has one and seems to rely on it a lot (Bisping).

I might get the chance to work with Hendo sometime in December so I want him in good health until then. We're trying to get him and BJ Penn in to do seminars (both are friends of my instructors from way back).


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 6, 2008)

fufu said:


> ahh wtf. I was looking forward to that fight. I'm calling possible BS on Karo, he may have pulled out for other reasons.



Heh, me too. I read somewhere that they thought he tried to actually train for this fight and when his lungs started burning he thought he was injured. 




tallcall said:


> I just want to see Henderson, Thiago, Hamill, and Liddell win.
> 
> I love Matt Hamill - it takes a lot of balls to do anything like this essentially without a corner (can't hear them so they might as well not be there) to give you help when the other guy has one and seems to rely on it a lot (Bisping).
> 
> I might get the chance to work with Hendo sometime in December so I want him in good health until then. We're trying to get him and BJ Penn in to do seminars (both are friends of my instructors from way back).



Me too TC. I especially love the fact that the fans support him. He basically gets the loudest ovation everywhere he goes. I wonder if he can feel the vibrations.. 

Dude! That would be awesome to see those 2 live in action!


----------



## tallcall (Sep 6, 2008)

I know. BJ might come in January, but they think they can get Hendo to come in December. Also, We're getting another visit from De La Riva and will have the opportunity to roll with him for about 2 minutes per person. He's one of the top five BJJ fighters in the world.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 6, 2008)

I am fucking beside myself arguing.  I cant believe Ice man is that knocked out.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 6, 2008)

That was some crazy shit...

That punch was so loud! Man, Chuck is done. That's it for him.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 6, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I see Rich finishing Hamill.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 6, 2008)

Never seen Chuck that hurt b4. Wasn't expecting that at all. Right on the button. 

Rashad vs. Rampage would be a cool matchup.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 6, 2008)

I think they should have Rashad fight Machida @ 91.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 7, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> *Never seen Chuck that hurt b4*. Wasn't expecting that at all. Right on the button.
> 
> Rashad vs. Rampage would be a cool matchup.



EVER!  It was crazy.  I am searching for it now.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Evans vs. Liddell


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah I found it earlier.  Its streaming slowly, but it works.  Thanks.

Oh and thanks against the all time failure at comedy...

DaMayor.


----------



## fufu (Sep 7, 2008)

I accidently opened this thread forgetting that UFC was on last night. I watched a clip of that KO...damn. Rashad threw a fucking haymaker and it landed clean right on the tip of Chuck's chin. Right on the button.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm still in as much shock today as I was last night. Looks like Rashad did it for himself:



> UFC 88 winner Rashad Evans granted title shot with Forrest Griffin 		 							by Dann Stupp on Sep 07, 2008 at 3:05 am ET
> 
> 
> ATLANTA - With his stunning one-punch knockout victory over Chuck Liddell at this past Saturday's "UFC 88: Breakthrough" event, Rashad Evans has claimed top contender's status in the UFC and has been granted a title shot with current 205-pound champ Forrest Griffin.
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 7, 2008)

And the bonuses:



> *Evans, MacDonald, Pellegrino and Tavares earn $60K UFC 88 bonuses*
> 
> by MMAjunkie.com Staff on Sep 07, 2008 at 1:40 am ET
> 
> ...


----------



## fufu (Sep 7, 2008)

wandy rampage fight seems like a sensible match up at this point, hopefully they put it in the books.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 7, 2008)

Ive watched the fight a few times and its still pretty good.

I also watched the Hamill fight.  Hmm.  Early stoppage?  The kick looked vicious, but still..?


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 8, 2008)

holy shit still cant believe i saw that knockout and it had to be the punch liddell used and made famous on so many others.

time for chuck to give it up he was getting the better of rashad but at some points he did looks slow on his feet a better striker might have put him away earlier.

hopefully chuck will call it a day he was one of the best but not anymore right enough chuck might think rashad was lucky


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah, my initial reaction was that was the end for Chuck. Anderson Silva would put him to sleep in a heartbeat. ​


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 8, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Yeah, my initial reaction was that was the end for Chuck. Anderson Silva would put him to sleep in a heartbeat. ​



theres a frightening list of people silva would put out in a heartbeat he could have the belt off forest easy 

i think liddell used to be this elite striker no one could match with the best sprawl in mma no he still ahs the sprawl but the power and the spring in the step are gone. also after the weekend i think hes confidence will be gone aswell.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 8, 2008)

chuck got knocked the f*ck out! That was insane to see the iceman get done to him what he has been known to do to others....I am so shocked....I tihnk he should retire after that one.


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 8, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> chuck got knocked the f*ck out! That was insane to see the iceman get done to him what he has been known to do to others....I am so shocked....I tihnk he should retire after that one.



on the other hand though it was one lucky punch rashad was doing nothing till he landed it.

cant believe such a limited ability fighter is getting a title shot ill be backing forest for a successful defense in that one


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 8, 2008)

Richie1888 said:


> on the other hand though it was one lucky punch rashad was doing nothing till he landed it.
> 
> cant believe such a limited ability fighter is getting a title shot ill be backing forest for a successful defense in that one



I completely disagree that it was a lucky punch. He was sizing Chuck up the whole first round, and he started landing quite frequently right before the final exchange. Yeah, Chuck won the first round but Rashad was winning the 2nd before he knocked Chuck's block off. 

Rashad is our next LHW champ. Bank on it.


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 8, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> I completely disagree that it was a lucky punch. He was sizing Chuck up the whole first round, and he started landing quite frequently right before the final exchange. Yeah, Chuck won the first round but Rashad was winning the 2nd before he knocked Chuck's block off.
> 
> Rashad is our next LHW champ. Bank on it.



winning the second round surely not 

you think he ll do a number on forest ?

i cant believe we re talking about the same guy that was lucky to get a draw with tito lol


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 8, 2008)

Richie1888 said:


> winning the second round surely not
> 
> you think he ll do a number on forest ?
> 
> i cant believe we re talking about the same guy that was lucky to get a draw with tito lol



Go back and watch, Rashad landed 3 or 4 nice left hooks and a couple rights directly behind them. It was har to tell though will all of the nuthugging Goldberg and Rogan were doing, but Rashad was definitely winning that round.

He never pulled the trigger with Tito, when he finally got active in the 3rd, he won the round easily. I think Rashad will mix his solid boxing and good takedowns to keep Forrest off of his game and either win a boring decision or catch Forrest with a similar right hand.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 8, 2008)

Evens is still boring to watch.  Excluding the KO parts, you'd have to snap a chalk-line to see if he's even moving.  Even though he wins like that he's still boring ... 'cept for the KO parts.  

Hamill is a nice deaf guy who can wrestle, but lacks the hand skills for the guys at the top of the food chain.  Ace tore his ass up.  Hamill will never be the man.

I've always been a Hendo fan.  The guy is normally fighting above his weight against fighters that are cutting weight to fight 'em, yet he normally wins.  He fought a great strat' vs a freak of nature with insane ground skills for a well earned win ... a 29/28 vic IMHO with a lost second round.  

Hey Chucky ...






YouTube Video











...


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 8, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Go back and watch, Rashad landed 3 or 4 nice left hooks and a couple rights directly behind them. It was har to tell though will all of the nuthugging Goldberg and Rogan were doing, but Rashad was definitely winning that round.
> 
> He never pulled the trigger with Tito, when he finally got active in the 3rd, he won the round easily. I think Rashad will mix his solid boxing and good takedowns to keep Forrest off of his game and either win a boring decision or catch Forrest with a similar right hand.



ill go back and have a look. i know what u mean about those two they talk shit the majority of the time Goldberg seems to know nothing about the sport half the time 

id fucking hate to see that happen i really would


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 8, 2008)

Richie1888 said:


> on the other hand though it was one *lucky punch* rashad was doing nothing till he landed it.
> 
> cant believe such a limited ability fighter is getting a title shot ill be backing forest for a successful defense in that one



I am going to disagree OR agree with a batch of inexperience.

If youre going to call Rashad's punch lucky, then youre going to have to call every single "Liddell Punch" that has ever been delivered lucky as well.  

Seriously, thats why I never liked Liddell.  It always seemed like this punches were lucky hits.  Believe it or not, I still kind of do.  However, Rashad's punches didnt seem lucky to me.  In fact, I would say Liddell was lucky to not get hit earlier on.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 8, 2008)

Can anyone find the fights with Rogan and Goldberg commenting?  I only have the Portuguese announcers...


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 8, 2008)

BoneCrusher said:


> Evens is still boring to watch.  Excluding the KO parts, you'd have to snap a chalk-line to see if he's even moving.  Even though he wins like that he's still boring ... 'cept for the KO parts.
> 
> Hamill is a nice deaf guy who can wrestle, but lacks the hand skills for the guys at the top of the food chain.  Ace tore his ass up.  Hamill will never be the man.
> 
> ...





I dont think Rashad is boring to watch.  Oddly, I dont think I remember being too bored ever.  

I knew Hamill wasnt going to win.  I just never thought he was all that good.  I would like to see the Bisping/Hamill fight again though.

Ive never been impressed with Henderson.  I hear the praise, but I dont see it.  Perhaps he used to be good?

Oh...and jesus, if I read another "he got knocked the fuck out" line, I am going to scream.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 8, 2008)

he got knocked the fuck out!!!!


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 8, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Can anyone find the fights with Rogan and Goldberg commenting?  I only have the Portuguese announcers...



Yeah pay $44.99.


----------



## fufu (Sep 8, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I dont think Rashad is boring to watch.  Oddly, I dont think I remember being too bored ever.
> 
> I knew Hamill wasnt going to win.  I just never thought he was all that good.  I would like to see the Bisping/Hamill fight again though.
> 
> ...



Watch Henderson's 1st rematch with Big Nog. He almost went the entire 15 minutes with him. He landed more devestating shots on the feet and took him down a few times. He also escaped multiple deep submissions, and you know how good Big Nog is at submissions. I think the shots Hendo landed could have knocked out alot of guys but Nog has arguably the best chin in the biz. Big Nog weighed in around 235-240 and Hendo was a mere 190-195 at the time. This was actually a rematch in which Dan won the first fight by split decision, which is pretty incredible. 

Plus in Bushido 8 he easily destroyed his opponents. He KO-ed Ryo Chonan in less than a minute and then later that night he KO-ed Akihiro Gono in less than 4 minutes.

He also KO-ed a slew of other guys in Pride. He made it look easy and has (had) one of the best right hands in MMA, even though he was a wrestler.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 8, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I am going to disagree OR agree with a batch of inexperience.
> 
> If youre going to call Rashad's punch lucky, then youre going to have to call every single "Liddell Punch" that has ever been delivered lucky as well.
> 
> Seriously, thats why I never liked Liddell.  It always seemed like this punches were lucky hits.  Believe it or not, I still kind of do.  However, Rashad's punches didnt seem lucky to me.  In fact, I would say Liddell was lucky to not get hit earlier on.



calm down im probably just biased as it was liddell who used to get shown on the channels over here when i started getting into the ufc so thats why i always backed him in his fights 

i did say though 3 or 4 posts back that i thought a better striker would have put liddell away much earlier than rashad did cause he didnt look as fast on his feet as he has done in the past


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 8, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


>



doesn't look any better for him whatever angle u watch it from


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 8, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Can anyone find the fights with Rogan and Goldberg commenting?  I only have the Portuguese announcers...



Chuck Liddell vs. Rashad Evans Video - UFC 88 | MMA Videos


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 8, 2008)

> *UFC 88 fighter salaries: Despite KO loss, Chuck Liddell top earner with $500K*
> 
> by Dann Stupp on Sep 08, 2008 at 4:55 pm ET
> 
> ...



So Franklin would have come away empty handed had he not won?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 8, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


>


Hey Iain ... you know it LOOKS like Chuck got knocked the fuck out rt there?

**listens for AKIRA screamin'**

 Got this off of youtube.  Not a bad list of people thrown a beatin'  by Hendo ... 

---------------

Thanks fufu ... the direct yt link wouldn't work for some reason.


----------



## fufu (Sep 8, 2008)

Video of Hendo doesn't work.

One of his most impressive finishes was against this Japanese fighter. He stepped in and threw an overhand right and without missing a beat transitions straight into a double under hook clinch(or was it double leg) takedown and beats on his face some more. He KO-ed him with that punch and took him down while the guy was out cold. It was one of the most beautiful displays of MMA I have seen.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice vid.  I didnt see that particular knockout though.


----------



## fufu (Sep 8, 2008)

Actually it shows the takedown and finish at 2:22 but it is beyond me why the maker of that highlight didn't include the right hand that was the beginning of the end.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 8, 2008)

Former UFC Champ Tanner Suspected Dead

Hmph.  Damn.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 8, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Former UFC Champ Tanner Suspected Dead
> 
> Hmph.  Damn.



This is freak irony here.



			
				Tanner had recently started his own blog in association with SpikeTV.com. said:
			
		

> â?????I've been sitting around this apartment, bored to tears, waiting on the last of the gear I need for the desert adventure to come in the mail. I've really been looking forward to getting out there,â??? wrote Tanner. â?????It seems some MMA websites have reported on the story, posting up that I might die out in the desert, or that it might be my greatest opponent yet, etc. Come on guys. This isn't a version of "Into the Wild". I'm not going out into the desert with a pair of shorts and a bowie knife, to try to live off the land. I'm going fully geared up, and I'm planning on having some fun.â???



 ... errr no wait yeah it is his own version of "Into The Wild" <---- link to HDBits hidef torrent downloads in case you haven't seen this movie.  I have invites if you need them.  Good site ...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 9, 2008)

Damn sad news about Tanner. I guess you can say he died doing what he loves to do. He was fun to watch and seemed like a genuine guy. RIP.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2008)

Kelju???


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2008)

Damn! He looks just like Kelju.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 9, 2008)

^^ ROFL!!!!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2008)

Daddy?


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 9, 2008)

Jeff Monson @ the Republican Convention:






Awesome shot.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Things are already looking bleak for Affliction  :

Report: Affliction II Postponed Until January - MMA on Tap




> *Report: Affliction II Postponed Until January*
> 
> Sep 10, 2008 1:26 PM Bill Reger
> 
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Not this Saturday but next Saturday Spike will be airing a TUF 1 Marathon with some of the cast there as a sort of reunion show. Here's a cool video of 3 cast members that hated each other in a rental car together on the way to the shoot. 

TUF Love: Keep your friends close … and your enemies closer (Video) at UFC blog for UFC news, results, videos, rumors, fights, pics and tickets — MMAmania.com


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 11, 2008)

Ive watched TUF 1 maybe 3 times.  So far, its the most entertaining with TUF 3 right behind it.  Maybe its on par..


----------



## fufu (Sep 15, 2008)

I know the WEC card was postponed, but to when?

Also, nobody has mentioned the UFN card this wednesday. Gonna be good.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 15, 2008)

fufu said:


> I know the WEC card was postponed, but to when?
> 
> Also, nobody has mentioned the UFN card this wednesday. Gonna be good.



November 5th. I'm on it.


----------



## fufu (Sep 15, 2008)

Do you know why it was postponed?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 15, 2008)

I was just gonna ask about that shit.  Havent heard anything about it.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah, because of Hurricane Ike. They use that arena as a hurricane shelter so they had to plan like it was hitting. I have tickets to see that show, so I had a special interest in that one.


----------



## fufu (Sep 15, 2008)

Ohhh shit, nice! You gonna take any pics?


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 15, 2008)

fufu said:


> Ohhh shit, nice! You gonna take any pics?



Oh defintely. Someone that is pretty young (18) is going with us, and we have the best seats in the house so I'm hoping to get some pics with him and some big names. I'll wear my battery out. Can't wait.


----------



## fufu (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm watching UFN now and am in the Live Chat in case anyone wants to chat between rounds.


----------



## fufu (Sep 17, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Oh defintely. Someone that is pretty young (18) is going with us, and we have the best seats in the house so I'm hoping to get some pics with him and some big names. I'll wear my battery out. Can't wait.



Fucking awesome.


----------



## fufu (Sep 17, 2008)

Houston has zero ground game. I'm almost shocked at the lack of knowledge he has on the ground. Holy shit.


----------



## fufu (Sep 17, 2008)

Nate by _split_, what?!


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2008)

RuTube isnt working at mmatkoplayground.  So, I cant see the fights.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 18, 2008)

Clay Guida vs Mac Danzig Video- UFC Fight Night 15 - Ultimate MMA Video Blog

Ed Herman vs Alan Belcher Video- UFC Fight Night 15 - Ultimate MMA Video Blog

Joe Lauzon vs Kyle Bradley Video- UFC Fight Night 15 - Ultimate MMA Video Blog

Nate Diaz vs Josh Neer Video- UFC Fight Night 15 - Ultimate MMA Video Blog

Houston Alexander vs Eric Schafer Video- UFC Fight Night 15 - Ultimate MMA Video Blog


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 19, 2008)

alexander is terrible theres no ground game there at all if throwing punches doesnt work hes stuck


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah, it doesn't look like he improved a bit on the ground. I wouldn't train shit else except working off of my back if I was him.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 19, 2008)

> *Demian Maia vs Nate Quarry UFC 91 fight possible*
> 
> By: MMAmania
> 
> ...



Should be a good one. Being a product of Team Quest and being extremely intelligent, Quarry just might have what it takes to keep the fight standing and win a decision. I'm a big Maia fan, but I think this is a bad match for him.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 19, 2008)

> *Houston Alexander Couldnâ??????t Hear at the Ultimate Fight Night*
> 
> September 18, 2008 ??· Filed Under Quotes,  UFC
> 
> _â?????The crowd was so loud that I couldnâ??????t hear my corner. If I heard them and knew, you know, there are 10 seconds left, five seconds left, whatever, I would have tried to hung in there a little longer and survived. But it was so loud and these people were supporting me so much, I couldnâ??????t hear and I had to tap.â???_​ Houston Alexander blames the fans in Omaha Nebraska for tapping out when he could of held on for a second round. Alexander told Yahoo Sports today that the crowd was so loud he couldnâ??????t hear his corner causing him to tap out when there was only seconds left on the clock. Many believed that Alexander could of won this fight against Eric Schafer but things didnâ??????t work out as planned and Alexander got his 3rd straight loss in the UFC Octagon.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 19, 2008)

Fuck the corner, what about the 3 snaps ?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 19, 2008)

He was never in danger ... especially on that sub!!! ... of getting anything broken or torn only of getting put to sleep.  He didn't have to tap, he pussed out.  

The worst kind of choke sub to be on the receiving end of is an RNC or a triangle choke where you get neck cranked at the same time.  It feels like your entire head is going to pop up like a pez dispenser and pieces of your brain are going to squeeze out like a zit and land all over the audience.  It fucking hurts, but nothing like the pain of an arm or knee sub.   He wussed out in a few short seconds ...

---------------------------------------------

I think every fan of MMA should get choked out at least once just to see how it feels.  AKIRA ... choke out ReproBro for us and post the results.  RNC without the neck crank is the easiest and safest.  You can do it in a chair from behind him, then trade places (after he wakes up and he's stable) and let ReproBro choke you out.  Let someone video it so that afterwards you can post it on youtube & we can all watch 

Hell this chick gets choked out and takes it no problem ...






YouTube Video











Even sissy radio dj's can take it ... 





YouTube Video











Homeboy Alexander shouldn't have tapped


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 22, 2008)

> *Jesse Taylor vs Drew Fickett Total Combat fight booked October 2*
> 
> By: James Iannotti
> 
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 22, 2008)

> *UFC Fight Night 15 official salaries: Diaz, Sakara, Guida and Belcher top earners*
> 
> by MMAjunkie.com Staff on Sep 22, 2008 at 2:24 pm ET
> 
> ...


----------



## fufu (Sep 22, 2008)

Fickett by RNC.


----------



## fufu (Sep 22, 2008)

Nate Diaz is really making his mark. The UFC is good to him, he is definitely being built up, but not babied. I'd like to see where this kid can go.

They aren't just throwing him to the lions, which is good.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 22, 2008)

> *All DREAM.6 fighters make weight*
> 
> by MMAjunkie.com Staff on Sep 22, 2008 at 4:27 pm ET
> All fighters competing in Tuesday's DREAM.6 event at the Saitama Super Arena in Saitama, Japan, have successfully made weight.
> ...


I'm so pissed I don't get this...


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 22, 2008)

fufu said:


> Nate Diaz is really making his mark. The UFC is good to him, he is definitely being built up, but not babied. I'd like to see where this kid can go.
> 
> They aren't just throwing him to the lions, which is good.




Yeah, he has impressed me more each time out. Only Nick can't stop making scenes at press conferneces and did it at Nate's. Those 2 idiots stormed out of there before Nate really got to talk.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Ishida's submission victory from Friday night's Strikeforce event:

Mitsuhiro Ishida vs Justin Wilcox Video- Strikeforce at the Playboy Mansion 2 - Ultimate MMA Video Blog


----------



## fufu (Sep 22, 2008)

That was slick as hell, Ishida is too good for most of Strikeforce IMO. Hopefully we can see him versus Josh Thompson.


----------



## fufu (Sep 22, 2008)

Is Tito's head really this big?


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 22, 2008)

LOL!! There's no way. It's the same size as the lady next to hom.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 23, 2008)

> *DREAM.6 Live Results*
> 
> Sep 23, 2008 1:01 AM John Chandler
> 
> ...



Cro-cop is done with. He just doesn't have the fire anymore.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 23, 2008)

Mirko Cro Cop Filipovic Vs. Alistair Overeem Fight Video DREAM 6 | MMA TKO

Masakatsu Funaki Vs. Ikuhisa Minowa Fight Video DREAM 6 | MMA TKO

Ronaldo Jacare Souza Vs. Zelg Galesic Fight Video DREAM 6 | MMA TKO

Ronaldo Jacare Souza vs. Gegard Mousasi Video - Dream 6 | MMA Videos

Shinya Aoki vs. Todd Moore Video - Dream 6 | MMA Videos

Sergei Kharitonov Vs. Jimmy Ambriz Fight Video DREAM 6 | MMA TKO

Gegard Mousasi Vs. Melvin Manhoef Fight Video DREAM 6 | MMA TKO


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 23, 2008)

just watched cro cop damm thats bad


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 23, 2008)

^^ Yeah, Alistair was taking it to him until the low-blows. Pissed that this was a NC because I had money riding on Overeem.


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 23, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> ^^ Yeah, Alistair was taking it to him until the low-blows. Pissed that this was a NC because I had money riding on Overeem.



if he'd kept them legal he'd have taken it no bother 

read somewhere that said mirko got a ball rammed up into him thats never good


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 23, 2008)

Fedor Emelianenko aiming for return at DREAM's year-end event
by MMAjunkie.com Staff on Sep 23, 2008 at 9:34 am ET
Veteran Russian fighter and reigning WAMMA heavyweight champion Fedor Emelianenko is hoping to return to Japan for a likely but currently unannounced year-end, DREAM.7 event.

Emelianenko confirmed his interest in fighting on the New Year's Eve card while addressing the crowd at Tuesday's DREAM.6 show, which took place at the Saitama Super Arena in Saitama, Japan.

Emelianenko, a veteran of the Japan-based and now-defunct PRIDE Fighting Championships, has been a longtime fixture on the Japanese New Year's Eve shows. However, the soon-to-be 32-year-old fighter is also expected to fight Jan. 17 at an Affliction show in Anaheim, Calif.

Even for a dominant fighter such as Emelianenko, taking two fights in a three-week span has the potential for trouble. Unless he'd emerge from the DREAM bout all but unscathed, the Affliction fight -- one that he will likely headline -- would be in jeopardy.

That Affliction event, "Day of Reckoning," was originally scheduled for Oct. 17 in Las Vegas. Emelianenko had been scheduled to fight Andrei Arlovski in the night's main event, but he later pulled out of the show with a hand injury. Arlovski was then slated to headline the event against Josh Barnett.

After securing a partnership with Oscar De La Hoya's Golden Boy Productions, Affliction recently decided to postponed the event until Jan. 17. As MMAjunkie.com (UFC blog for UFC news, UFC rumors, fighter interviews and event previews/recaps | MMAjunkie.com) reported last week, Affliction Vice President now expects Emelianenko to be on the card, though he said an opponent has not been determined.

"Day of Reckoning" will now take place at the Honda Center in Anaheim, Calif. -- which hosted Affliction's debut event back in July -- and Atencio said the Barnett vs. Arlovski fight will go on as planned.

Emelianenko last fought in July at "Affliction: Banned" and scored a 36-second submission victory over former UFC heavyweight champion Tim Sylvia. The victory -- his sixth straight via submission -- pushed his overall career record to 28-1. 



no that the show has been put back and fedor will be fit who does he fight if barnett and arlovski goes ahead ?

what about the up kick Souza takes he went limp as soon as it lands


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 23, 2008)

I think Fedor will more than likely fight the Japanese Judoka on NYE considering he's already agreed to fight on the Affliction card a month later. Overeem vs. Fedor could be fun though.


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2008)

I thought Jacare had that tournement won...damn. You don't see that kind of knockout too often.

Jacare commits to takedowns like noone else I've seen except maybe Clay Guida, except Jacare is more athletic.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah Jacare is the real deal, and he's relatively new to the sport. Another year or 2 and watch out.


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 24, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> I think Fedor will more than likely fight the Japanese Judoka on NYE considering he's already agreed to fight on the Affliction card a month later. Overeem vs. Fedor could be fun though.



but affliction are relying on him to put bums in seats and get people buying paperview surely they ll have him fight someone ?

cro cop looked so slow and sluggish like an old slow boxer. did you see the kick he tried overeem grabbed him and threw him down like a rag doll


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 24, 2008)

Thtas what he gets for not wearing the tight shorts.


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 24, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Thtas what he gets for not wearing the tight shorts.



or a cup ?


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm not so sure there's much left for Crocop. Just too many battles over the years.






> Arlovski-Nelson Tapped for CBS
> 
> Wednesday, September 24, 2008
> by  Loretta Hunt     (lhunt@sherdog.com)
> ...


----------



## fufu (Sep 24, 2008)

Damn it, I want Barnett and Arlovski! It just makes so much sense... we had three top-10 HW's all put on great performances in the same event. Get them together while they are hot.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh that's probably still going to happen in January. Barnett will be fighting on the next Sengoku card for his own tune-up.


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:
Brock Lesnar injured, forced to pull out of UFC 91

The match which was billed as the biggest in UFC history is in tatters today after rising star, Brock Lesnar, was forced to pull out of the fight due to injury.

Sustained during training, Lesnar has pulled his hamstring and will be unable to compete on November 15th against heavyweight champion Randy Couture, in what was the biggest fight of his young career.

Although not yet announced by UFC.com, the promotion will now be looking to fill the sizeable void created by this terrible news. One possibility is to pull the “Rampage” vs Silva fight back onto the November card if both fighters were willing.

The Minneapolis gym, at which Lesnar trains were unavailable for comment as I wrote this news, but every effort will be made to reach them during the course of the day.

By Michael Pepper. 

pulled this from mmatko not sure if its true


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 27, 2008)

The rumor has already been dispelled. Apparently it was a prank.



> From Josh Gross:
> 
> …on Thursday, Kim Couture rang about another crazy rumor that was going around. Someone, doing his best Lorenzo Fertitta impersonation, called the Xtreme Couture gym in Las Vegas. People inside Xtreme Couture scrambled when the fake Fertitta claimed Lesnar was injured, and the Nov. 15 fight was off. The rumor, however, was quickly quashed after confirming Lesnar, all 280 pounds of him, was fine.


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 28, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> The rumor has already been dispelled. Apparently it was a prank.



ye just come back online and heard


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 28, 2008)

> *Sengoku 5: Results
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2008)

Man, Nakamura is one of those tough guys but he never seems to go anywhere. Congrats for him on the win but he is always going to decisions.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 28, 2008)

It seems like he only performs to the level of his competition too. He's competitive with everyone he gets in the ring with and he's faced some real big names.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yuki Kondo vs Yuki Sasaki Video- Sengoku 5 - Ultimate MMA Video Blog

Muhammad Mo Lawal vs. Travis Wiuff Video - WVR Sengoku 5 | MMA Videos

Nasty elbow dislocation in this one:
Evangelista Cyborg Santos vs. Siyar Bahadurzada Video- Sengoku 5 - Ultimate MMA Video Blog


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 29, 2008)

The Top 10 Myths About Fedor Emelianenko | Bleacher Report

good read


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 29, 2008)

Richie1888 said:


> The Top 10 Myths About Fedor Emelianenko | Bleacher Report
> 
> good read



A bunch of those are kinda inaccurate though.



> *Myth No. 3*
> Fedor is afraid of the UFC's rules.
> *Fact*
> Fedor fought under UFC rules and won.
> ...


He never had a chance to put the rules in effect. It was a 36 second fight. I'd like to see what happens the first time he gets put on his back and takes a few elbows. 



> *Myth No. 7*
> Fedor fights cans (weak fighters).
> *Fact*
> Fedor has fought more top-10 ranked fighters than anyone except Nogueira.
> ...


This is a huge stretch. Back then the PRIDE mystique ruled the rankings world, fighters were ranked much higher than they deserved. Hunt is a perfect example. Nog and Tim are the only legitimate contenders he's ever faced. 



> *Myth No. 8*
> Fedor can't finish any top fighter.
> *Fact*
> Fedor finished three top fighters.
> ...


Yet another huge stretch. If beating up on fighters that are extremely one dimensional is something to brag about, then by all means have at it. Hunt is a kickboxer and had Fedor side mounted with a hammerlock applied for most of the round. Had that been someone like Barnett, we might not be having this conversation. 



> *Myth No. 9*
> Fedor has sloppy striking.
> *Fact*
> Fedor has the best striking in MMA.
> ...


Fedor does indeed have sloppy striking. How else does one break their wrist inside 30 seconds of a fight if they are striking properly? Brute strenght and crazy KO power, but horrid techinique. Matt Lindland took full advantage of Fedor's sloppy striking by getting inside the wide looping punches, establishing a body clinch and if it wasn't for Fedor grabbing the ropes, Lindland secures a picture-perfect takedown. All that from a natural middleweight. 



> *Myth No. 10*
> Fedor is overrated.
> *Fact*
> Fedor is UNDERrated.


I don't think he's either. The concensus is he's amongst the top 3 P4P fighters in the world and I'd agree. 

Bottom line is, we're not calling the Patriots the best team in football _this year_ beacause they won the Super Bowl a few years ago. Sports are all about "what have you done for me lately" and Fedor hasn't done a ton. I still agree he's probably the best heavyweight out there, but he hasn't been tested nearly enough. Though I'll be completely convinced if he can knock off Arlovski and/or Barnett.


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 29, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> A bunch of those are kinda inaccurate though.
> 
> He never had a chance to put the rules in effect. It was a 36 second fight. I'd like to see what happens the first time he gets put on his back and takes a few elbows.
> 
> ...



nice post i found ur answers as interesting as the article 

but damm it, its not football lol its hand ball with the odd bit of kicking


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 29, 2008)

> *Myth No. 9
> *Fedor has sloppy striking.
> *Fact*
> Fedor has the best striking in MMA.


 
Wow! Who wrote that article?

Anderson Silva, GSP, Nick Diaz right off the top of my head are much better strikers.


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 29, 2008)

Anthony Pole 

never heard of him


----------



## Richie1888 (Oct 1, 2008)

hendo franklin will be good


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 1, 2008)

> *UFC 93, Franklin vs. Henderson, and Coleman vs. "Shogun" announced*
> 
> by Dann Stupp on Oct 01, 2008 at 9:10 am ET
> The Ultimate Fighting Championship will head to Dublin, Ireland, for the first time in the organization's history for a Jan. 17 pay-per-view event at The O2.
> ...



Also if anyone lives in the West Palm Beach area, Dan Henderson will be doing a meet and greet @ the Gardens Mall @ Nordstroms from 1-3PM. UFC cutman "Stitch" will be there too. 

Pretty interesting that the Hendo vs. Franklin fight will be @ 205. You would think they'd try to setup Silva vs. Hendo 2. 

I couldn't care less about Coleman vs. Shogun 2, but there is bad blood there so it could make for a good fight.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 1, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Wow! Who wrote that article?
> 
> Anderson Silva, GSP, Nick Diaz right off the top of my head are much better strikers.



Yeah I didn't think anyone's balls could withstand that much swinging from, but hey, it _is_ Fedor we're talking about.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 1, 2008)

i love rua, and even though he is fighting coleman(washup) i want to see him fight again


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 1, 2008)

PreMier said:


> i love rua, and even though he is fighting coleman(washup) i want to see him fight again



He's gonna come guns-a-blazin too since he owes Coleman an ass whoopin. I can't see it going past the first round.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 1, 2008)

Call me crazy but I want Coleman to win.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 1, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Call me crazy but I want Coleman to win.



Me too actually.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 2, 2008)

> *Strikeforce: Payback*
> 
> Date: Oct 03, 2008
> 
> ...





> *EliteXC: Heat*
> 
> Date: Oct 04, 2008
> 
> ...



Pretty excited about Affliction and EliteXC coming to terms and putting the Arlovski/Nelson fight on this card.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 2, 2008)

> *‘Karate Hottie’ Michelle Waterson readies for Strikeforce debut*
> 
> By: James Iannotti
> 
> ...



Definitely newsworthy considering how damn hot she is..


----------



## Richie1888 (Oct 3, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Definitely newsworthy considering how damn hot she is..



hell ye its newsworthy

the elite xc card looks not too bad not quality fights but worth seeing


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 3, 2008)

Richie1888 said:


> hell ye its newsworthy
> 
> the elite xc card looks not too bad not quality fights but worth seeing



Yeah, it should definitely pull the ratings CBS is looking for. Throwing Arlovski on there last minute really added some legitimacy to the card as well. What I'm interested in seeing is how they plan on pulling off 5 fights on a 2 hour show..


----------



## Richie1888 (Oct 3, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Yeah, it should definitely pull the ratings CBS is looking for. Throwing Arlovski on there last minute really added some legitimacy to the card as well. What I'm interested in seeing is how they plan on pulling off 5 fights on a 2 hour show..



they wont be doing ufc style promos for a start


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 3, 2008)

Richie1888 said:


> they wont be doing ufc style promos for a start



I guess they're also counting on quick finishes, which all the fights should be.


----------



## Richie1888 (Oct 3, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> I guess they're also counting on quick finishes, which all the fights should be.



whats your picks the repro 

does kimbo get brought back to reality ?

and effectively end elite xc

i guess they might have one more event at least cause the carano santos fight should be a draw


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 3, 2008)

Richie1888 said:


> whats your picks the repro
> 
> does kimbo get brought back to reality ?
> 
> ...



I don't know much about the undercard fights but here are my main card picks: 



*Kevin "Kimbo Slice" Ferguson* vs. Ken Shamrock
Champ *Jake Shields *vs. Paul Daley (for EliteXC welterweight title)
*Andrei Arlovski* vs. Roy Nelson
*Gina Carano* vs. Kelly Kobold-Gavin
Benji Radach vs. *Murilo "Ninja" Rua*
Pretty lopsided actually. I don't see any upsets at all. I'll be pulling for Ken, but he's gonna get laid out.


----------



## Richie1888 (Oct 3, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> I don't know much about the undercard fights but here are my main card picks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats how i saw it but i cant imagine anybody will differ to much in their picks 

im really hoping on old ken to do this one, surely if and i know its an if he can take it to the ground theres a chance at least

jake shields should be worth seeing ive read good things about him 

id imagine that cyborg santos is a safe pick aswell


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 3, 2008)

I personally think Carano got bailed out. She should be fighting Cyborg. After Cyborg destroyed that Beszler chick, Carano got interviewed saying "Let's do this Cyborg!" Now they're not fighting


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 3, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I personally think Carano got bailed out. She should be fighting Cyborg. After Cyborg destroyed that Beszler chick, Carano got interviewed saying "Let's do this Cyborg!" Now they're not fighting



Yeah, that would be a great fight me thinks. 

God forbid them chancing putting their golden boy and golden girl in competitive fights...


----------



## Richie1888 (Oct 3, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Yeah, that would be a great fight me thinks.
> 
> God forbid them chancing putting their golden boy and golden girl in competitive fights...



i dont think it would end well if they did 

that santos looks scary i couldnt watch gina get beat up


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 3, 2008)

> *Jesse Taylor (6-3) v. Drew Fickett (35-6-0)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Richie1888 (Oct 3, 2008)

good old jessy


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 3, 2008)

Wait, so UFC dropped Jesse Taylor after his loss to CB?  Jesus, I didnt think that would happen that fast, regardless of his loss of the "UFC Contract."


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 3, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Wait, so UFC dropped Jesse Taylor after his loss to CB?  Jesus, I didnt think that would happen that fast, regardless of his loss of the "UFC Contract."




Apparently he made some derogatory remarks about Rampage. They were looking for any reason to get rid of him.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 3, 2008)

So heard there was a little skirmish at the Shamrock/Ferguson weigh-in...any videos? I can't find one. I think Elite is too cheap and will probably charge $5.00 to see it.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 3, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> So heard there was a little skirmish at the Shamrock/Ferguson weigh-in...any videos? I can't find one. I think Elite is too cheap and will probably charge $5.00 to see it.



No vids so far, I'll look for some when I get home. Carano had to get naked to make weight though.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 3, 2008)

YouTube Video











Look at Shamrock's open handed strikes. Hilarious.

Also look at how good his leg submissions were. He didn't even give his opponents a chance to tap. He'd just yank his hardest and break or tear something. Check out the one where the guy starts screaming. Shamrock's reaction is priceless.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 3, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's Pancrase where closed fist strikes were illegal, I don't consider Pancrase MMA personally. Also, the leggings they wore (shin pads) were the perfect grips for leg locks. Ken hasn't pulled a leg lock off since back when inexperienced fighters were still fighting in the UFC, which is over 12 years of competition and 13 fights. Poor Ken really has no chance at all in this fight, but I'm still pulling for the guy.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 3, 2008)

Good points. I figured it was some wrestling/fighting hybrid where they were using open hands.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 4, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 4, 2008)

^^ Nice. Don't turn your back on me!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 4, 2008)

What a bitch...push?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 4, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> What a bitch...push?


 
If he threw a punch he'd probably have to surrender around 50% of his purse. At least that's how they do it in boxing.






YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2008)

So let me get this straight, were they to pose for pictures at that point? If so, Kimbo is such a tool. That is extremely disrespectful, the guy really needs to get knocked off his cloud if that was the case. Put him against a top 30 HW, please!


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> If he threw a punch he'd probably have to surrender around 50% of his purse. At least that's how they do it in boxing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAH, the guy sucker punches him twice and the other guy takes it like a fucking champ! BTW, who won that fight?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2008)

fufu said:


> So let me get this straight, were they to pose for pictures at that point? If so, Kimbo is such a tool. That is extremely disrespectful, the guy really needs to get knocked off his cloud if that was the case. Put him against a top 30 HW, please!



I'll second this.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 4, 2008)

fufu said:


> HAH, the guy sucker punches him twice and the other guy takes it like a fucking champ! BTW, who won that fight?


 
Yeah he did take it damned good. Bare fisted sucker punches from a 240 LB. heavyweight and the dude doesn't even go down. Bowe won a decision.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm pulling for Shamrock out of spite for EliteXC hand picking all their posterboys/girls' fights.


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2008)

Me too, I want to see Shamrock crank off Kimbo's ankle resulting in multiple ligament tears in the knee.

Well, actually I'd just like to see him lose. I do think Kimbo needs a reality check though, not as harsh as I one I mentioned.

It is kind of funny that Shamrock is fighting Kimbo seeing as Bas trains Kimbo and Ken beat Bas multiple times.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 4, 2008)

fufu said:


> Me too, I want to see Shamrock crank off Kimbo's ankle resulting in multiple ligament tears in the knee.
> 
> Well, actually I'd just like to see him lose. I do think Kimbo needs a reality check though, not as harsh as I one I mentioned.
> 
> It is kind of funny that Shamrock is fighting Kimbo seeing as Bas trains Kimbo and Ken beat Bas multiple times.



Ehhh ... Bas lost twice by sub to Ken.  Bas beat Frank twice and lost once.  That, in my mind, makes Bas the most qualified to train Kimbo for a match vs EITHER Shamrock.  Add in 23 more fights (all wins) since their last match as well as his experience as a top professional MMA trainer and Bas goes beyond the most qualified to being the only man for the job.  

I'm all Kimbo on this one.  I like Shamrock.  I respect his skill level, and I see that these two fighters are in two very different classes and pedigrees, but Kimbo adds a dimension to MMA that was not here before ... i.e.  brawler/boxer goes serious with his training to truly fight in MMA, not just toss bombs and hope he scores a KO (like Tank).  Yeah yeah yeah, we've had fighters do this, but not with as solid of a street fighting pedigree.  Kimbo was a serious money making professional non-sanctioned street fighter.  Remember, Kimbo's pre-MMA street fights were all NO MMA style fighting allowed.  It was all about stand up and swing for the fences 'til someone gets KTFO.  Now he's out there training for sub's, take-downs, and MMA style striking.

I hope Kimbo fucks Shamrock up with some kinda sic take down followed by serious g&p, or even better ... a sub.


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2008)

BoneCrusher said:


> Ehhh ... Bas lost twice by sub to Ken.  Bas beat Frank twice and lost once.  That, in my mind, makes Bas the most qualified to train Kimbo for a match vs EITHER Shamrock.  Add in 23 more fights (all wins) since their last match as well as his experience as a top professional MMA trainer and Bas goes beyond the most qualified to being the only man for the job.



I wasn't implying Bas wasn't a good person to have as a trainer, I just think it is funny.



BoneCrusher said:


> I'm all Kimbo on this one.  I like Shamrock.  I respect his skill level, and I see that these two fighters are in two very different classes and pedigrees, but Kimbo adds a dimension to MMA that was not here before ... i.e.  brawler/boxer goes serious with his training to truly fight in MMA, not just toss bombs and hope he scores a KO (like Tank).  Yeah yeah yeah, we've had fighters do this, but not with as solid of a street fighting pedigree.  Kimbo was a serious money making professional non-sanctioned street fighter.  Remember, Kimbo's pre-MMA street fights were all NO MMA style fighting allowed.  It was all about stand up and swing for the fences 'til someone gets KTFO.  Now he's out there training for sub's, take-downs, and MMA style striking.
> 
> I hope Kimbo fucks Shamrock up with some kinda sic take down followed by serious g&p, or even better ... a sub.



If Kimbo's last fight is any indicator, his ground game probably is going to be way worse than Ken's. His ground skills in the last fight were laughable. 

I just hope we don't see two gassed guys drooling all over each other to a decision or a shitty TKO.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 4, 2008)

Striking game Kimbo....if this goes to the ground Ken is going to show him a thing or two. Ken is a has been, but his ground skills make Kimbo look like a noob. Ken cannot stand up with Kimbo...but on the ground Ken is going to dominate!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 4, 2008)

fufu said:


> I wasn't implying Bas wasn't a good person to have as a trainer, I just think it is funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did I not see his last fight?
LOl ...



			
				 Kimbo's MMA record at Sherdog said:
			
		

> Sorry, your search came up with zero records.
> *Search Tips/Notes:* Try partial     searches to retrieve more information. Searching by Weight Class or     Associatin (SIC) only searches the weights and associations of fighters     that are entered in the database. It does not search the weights or     associations of fighters we have no information about.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 4, 2008)

The only way this fight will get to the ground is if Kimbo pulls guard.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 4, 2008)

So much for tonight's main event!!

Exclusive: Shamrock Injured, Tonight's Main Event In Jeopardy - MMARated.com



> _UPDATE #2: They skipped the Petruzelli vs. Rosa fight. This might mean that Petruzelli is replacing Shamrock after all.
> 
> UPDATE: We are now hearing that EliteXC officials may have found a doctor who may clear Shamrock tonight after all. EliteXC may be on the verge of dodging a bullet of epic proportions. Stay tuned..._
> 
> ...


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2008)

Fucking A, what the hell is wrong with EliteXC. Well, I know why, but christ!!!

Well, it doesn't really matter. It didn't deserve to be a main event anyway. I'll admit I got drawn in by the freak show fight.


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2008)

btw, I'll be in the chat room during the fights if anyone wants to chit chat between rounds.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah, this shit is unreal...


I love how Frank tried to step in, that's great.


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah, that was awesome. Normally the Shamrocks annoy me, but that was good.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 4, 2008)

fufu said:


> btw, I'll be in the chat room during the fights if anyone wants to chit chat between rounds.



Well I am in there!

Ken isnt fighting now?  What the fuck...

This is a god damn mess of an event.



What were you guys talking about the shamrocks stepping in on something?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 4, 2008)

I Knew It!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 4, 2008)

I Just Said On Another Forum, Kimbos Chances Prolly Just Got Worse.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 4, 2008)

Rofl!!!!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 4, 2008)

"That was the most impressive win in MMA History" -Elite commentator on Petruzelli win
WTF?!?! 

Couldn't believe the ref stood up Nelson when he was in side control and working in and out of the kimura on Arlovski. Bullshit IMO.

LOL @ Frank's braces. You can tell he just got em with the little lisp. Reminds me of 6th grade.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 4, 2008)

Kimbo is a puss...what a terrible showing for him. He is just a hard hand, and that's about it.... apparently he has a glass jaw too.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah that jab straight left (was it?) didnt look powerful at all.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 4, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah that jab straight left (was it?) didnt look powerful at all.



moving back, right hand no power in it at all and it completely rocked kimbo. 'bout damn time. every fighter needs a loss. and he needs to not be hyped as the savior of Elite as well. regardless of bas rutten training him. now maybe he will have to move up the ranks like any normal fighter


----------



## P-funk (Oct 5, 2008)

I didn't even make it to te kimbo fight. i fell asleep.  that was a horrible event.


----------



## zombul (Oct 5, 2008)

Agreed. Very disappointing.


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2008)

I thought the event was good(for eliteXC), I went to sleep before Kimbo fought.

 Anyone gotta GIF?


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 5, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks DB.

The commentator had a little too much coffee before the broadcast me thinks...


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 5, 2008)

I'd have to say that was defintely EliteXC's best effort to date. We got 5 fights in a 2 1/2 hour window which is a good amount of action. 

- I don't think we could have asked for more action in the Ninja/Radach fight, I thought that was decent. 

- The women didn't disappoint again. Plenty of action in that fight. The women always show more heart than the guys, they just bang it out and Carano picked apart yet another smaller, weaker opponent. 

- Questionable stand-up in the Arlovski fight although I don't think it would have changed the outcome in the longrun, fatboy was gassing. 

- Daley proved to be a legit opponent for Shields other than having zero ground game, but he sprawled and brawled enough to make it interesting. Goes to show that a GSP would steamroll him and a fighter like Diego Sanchez would probably outlast him for a decision. 

- And the main event... Could that have gone more perfectly? A light heavyweight coming in on short notice and putting Kimbo on the canvas with a weak right hand, then laying him flat with a little gnp to win it. HAHA! I thought that was about as good as an EliteXC event could be. MMA enthusiasts got exactly what they wanted and the casual fan got to see Kimbo for exactly what he is. 

Now what for Kimbo and EliteXC?


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 5, 2008)

I think the fight was rigged to generate some talk.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 5, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> I think the fight was rigged to generate some talk.




If it was rigged it would have gone the other way. This is exactly what EliteXC _didn't_ want to happen. 







Note the panic on Jared Shaw's face. LOL!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 5, 2008)

I felt that the last event (a few months ago) were kimbo fought in was better than this one.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 5, 2008)

P-funk said:


> I felt that the last event (a few months ago) were kimbo fought in was better than this one.



From a talent standpoint this was by far the best card EliteXC has put together. Two fighters on this card are top 10 in their division (Arlovski and Shields).


----------



## P-funk (Oct 5, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> From a talent standpoint this was by far the best card EliteXC has put together. Two fighters on this card are top 10 in their division (Arlovski and Shields).



i am just looking at it from an entertainment standpoint.  I don't know anything about those fighters (or most fighters for that matter).  I don't follow the sport religiously, like you guys do.  I just like to watch when the events come on.

I just felt like the last one was a little more entertaining.

What is the deal?  Are these guys allowed to fight in UFC and this federation? Or is it a one or the other thing?  because it seems like a lot of these guys have had UFC fights before.  And then that dumbass Tito Ortiz was there in the audiance saying he wants to fight in this federation.  Is UFC starting to fade back and get challenged by other federations now?


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 5, 2008)

P-funk said:


> i am just looking at it from an entertainment standpoint.  I don't know anything about those fighters (or most fighters for that matter).  I don't follow the sport religiously, like you guys do.  I just like to watch when the events come on.
> 
> I just felt like the last one was a little more entertaining.
> 
> What is the deal?  Are these guys allowed to fight in UFC and this federation? Or is it a one or the other thing?  because it seems like a lot of these guys have had UFC fights before.  And then that dumbass Tito Ortiz was there in the audiance saying he wants to fight in this federation.  Is UFC starting to fade back and get challenged by other federations now?



I hear ya, it's a refreshing perspective actually. 

Basically try not to look at the UFC and EliteXC as leagues, but more like individual promotions like Golden Boy and Don King in boxing. They sign short term contracts like 2-3 fight deals over say a year's period. UFC signs their fighters to exclusive contracts which is why you rarely see them elsewhere, and Affliction for example who Arlovski fights for is willing to co-promote with other organizations and "loan" their fighters out. 

It's basically UFC vs. the world when it comes to promotions. UFC has the lockdown hands down, they are the only major MMA organization that actually makes money. EliteXC is over 40 million in debt and Affliction lost money on their first event, so the smaller guys are willing to do anything they can to compete. Only EliteXC was just dealt another huge blow last night with their golden by Kimbo getting KO'd in 14 seconds. 

Ortiz could be a major draw for EliteXC since his contract just expired with the UFC, but I'm not so sure EliteXC will be around much longer to find out.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 5, 2008)

I wonder why these other promotional companies can't make money?  It seems like it is incredibly popular and they get a good draw to their events and lots of people watch (especially since you don't have to pay for it like you do with UFC).  It just seems like it is an easy sell.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 5, 2008)

P-funk said:


> I wonder why these other promotional companies can't make money?  It seems like it is incredibly popular and they get a good draw to their events and lots of people watch (especially since you don't have to pay for it like you do with UFC).  It just seems like it is an easy sell.



I just think it's to the point where MMA has so much exposure now that the average MMA fan realizes now when it's a sub-par product. UFC ran a replay of UFC 86 right up against the EliteXC broadcast last night, I'm curious to see what the ratings are because the UFC usually does pretty well up against other promotions even if it's not a live event. Also most people don't realize that UFC and MMA aren't one in the same. In fact, last night a few people I had over my house were still calling EliteXC, UFC. 

UFC just knows how to market their product better than the rest and end up drawing the best names to fight for them because of it.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 5, 2008)

P-funk said:


> *I wonder why these other promotional companies can't make money?*  It seems like it is incredibly popular and they get a good draw to their events and lots of people watch (especially since *you don't have to pay for it like you do with UFC*).  It just seems like it is an easy sell.



I'm sure that counts for millions right there in jus PPV charges.


Screw why are the others not making it big like UFC. I want to know when Fedor is going to be let into the UFC to dominate and show who is truly the best fighter on earth. Are they waiting until the man ages and out of his prime? Its a joke!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 5, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Fedor is going to be let into the UFC to dominate and show who is truly the best fighter on earth. Are they waiting until the man ages and out of his prime? Its a joke!


 
I honestly don't think he'd dominate as much as people think he may.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 5, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I honestly don't think he'd dominate as much as people think he may.



Did you watch his last fight? He made Tim Silvia look like Kimbo did last night. He rocked him like Silvia has never been in a ring before. Fedor will dominate without a doubt. His only loss was BS call from the ref due to an illegal strike that left him unable to fight...it was a joke...so the man is undefeated and very dangerous if you ask me. I think he would dominate the UFC without a doubt.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 5, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> If it was rigged it would have gone the other way. This is exactly what EliteXC _didn't_ want to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who is Jared Shaw?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 5, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Did you watch his last fight? He made Tim Silvia look like Kimbo did last night. He rocked him like Silvia has never been in a ring before. Fedor will dominate without a doubt. His only loss was BS call from the ref due to an illegal strike that left him unable to fight...it was a joke...so the man is undefeated and very dangerous if you ask me. I think he would dominate the UFC without a doubt.


 
Yeah I thought the Sylvia win was definately an impressive one. But Couture also rocked Sylvia with ease so that didn't show me much. For a 6'8" striker, Sylvia has awful defense. He was scared of the takedown attempt and was overwhelmed by Fedor's wild punch volume. Gonzaga, Mir, Kongo, Nog, Werdum all have a shot against him. The HW division as of now is pretty weak, but everyone also said that Cro Cop was gonna run right through it and look what happened.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 5, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Yeah I thought the Sylvia win was definately an impressive one. But Couture also rocked Sylvia with ease so that didn't show me much. For a 6'8" striker, Sylvia has awful defense. He was scared of the takedown attempt and was overwhelmed by Fedor's wild punch volume. Gonzaga, Mir, Kongo, Nog, Werdum all have a shot against him. The HW division as of now is pretty weak, but everyone also said that Cro Cop was gonna run right through it and look what happened.



Not picking on you, but I am tired of the Fedor/Couture comparison cuz its still a total landslide.

Fedor & Sylvia = Tapout in the first minute of the first round

Couture & Sylvia = Decision after 5 fucking rounds.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 5, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> If it was rigged it would have gone the other way. This is exactly what EliteXC _didn't_ want to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is that hulk hogan to the back and left of shaw? (the viewers left)


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 6, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> is that hulk hogan to the back and left of shaw? (the viewers left)



Yeah, Hulk was there with his new girlfriend that looks just like his daughter.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 6, 2008)

YouTube Video











I should have made a video too..


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 6, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Yeah, Hulk was there with his new girlfriend that looks just like his daughter.



I thought that was his daughter.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> I thought that was his daughter.



I did too until they did a close-up at one point.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 6, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Not picking on you, but I am tired of the Fedor/Couture comparison cuz its still a total landslide.
> 
> Fedor & Sylvia = Tapout in the first minute of the first round
> 
> Couture & Sylvia = Decision after 5 fucking rounds.





Exactly....first 36 seconds of the first round if my memory serves me correctly.

One of the coolest things about Fedor is he is so humble. Sylivia was talking mad shit about him, and Fedor never said anything in return. He just showed him what was really up. I've never seen Fedor talk the talk with anyone. That alone really impresses me. I can't stand cocky fighters. i.e. Kimbo turning his back to Sharmrock....or Kimbo not touching gloves with Seth when the ref asked them to. Sportsmanship goes a long way, and Fedor has loads of it, and insane talent to top it off.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 6, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Not picking on you, but I am tired of the Fedor/Couture comparison cuz its still a total landslide.
> 
> Fedor & Sylvia = Tapout in the first minute of the first round
> 
> Couture & Sylvia = Decision after 5 fucking rounds.



Not a great example considering Randy's style is built around his strengths which are wrestling, endurance and intelligence. Fedor's strengths are his Sambo and his explosiveness. Two very different fighters and very different gameplans. Randy is more than happy grinding out a decision, utlizing his clinch game in order to mentally and physically wear his opponent out. Fedor is just balls to the wall right out of the gate, which is impressive but it doesn't work every time. Fedor was in real trouble more than a few times in his career, and if those fighters (Kevin Randleman, Kaz Fujita, Mark Hunt) were true top ten caliber fighters (which they weren't) we wouldn't be having this conversation. 

Yes Fedor has fought top talent, not taking that away from him but if I were to make an analogy I'd say that Fedor was in a non-BCS conference, playing chumps 90% of the time and only facing real talent once a season in the BCS Bowl game. If Fedor was in the SEC (UFC) facing top 25 teams all the time, there's no way in hell he'd still be undefeated. Just too much talent and far too many variables in MMA to say Fedor would steamroll _everyone_.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 6, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Yes Fedor has fought top talent, not taking that away from him but if I were to make an analogy I'd say that Fedor was in a non-BCS conference, playing chumps 90% of the time and only facing real talent once a season in the BCS Bowl game. *If Fedor was in the SEC (UFC) facing top 25 teams all the time, there's no way in hell he'd still be undefeated. Just too much talent and far too many variables in MMA to say Fedor would steamroll everyone.*


 
Exactly my thoughts. Good post.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 6, 2008)

> *"EliteXC: Heat" nabs 4.3 million viewers*
> 
> by MMAjunkie.com Staff on Oct 06, 2008 at 9:08 am ET
> Saturday's "EliteXC: Heat" broadcast, which aired on CBS live from the BankAtlantic Center in Sunrise, Fla., drew 4.3 million viewers, according to early ratings information available to CBS executives.
> ...



Not too shabby. Will it be enough to keep EliteXC floating though?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 6, 2008)

Who is Jared Shaw?  I looked him up and found zip.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 6, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Who is Jared Shaw?  I looked him up and found zip.




Basically the "Dana White" of EliteXC, but Shaw has less responsibility with Pro Elite than Dana has with the UFC.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Cro-cop getting pissed at a Croatian talk-show host for talking shit about Big Nog:






YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2008)

that was awesome!


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 6, 2008)

> *Seth Petruzelli: Elite XC ‘didn’t want me to take’ Kimbo Slice down*
> 
> By: James Iannotti
> 
> ...



Very interesting to hear a fighter actually say that. I wonder what this means in the grand scheme of things..


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh yeah if anyone cares, I was asked if I was in the UFC 2 weeks ago.  When I said no, he said "aw, shit, I thought for sure with that chin you got."

I thought good things up until the point that I had to swallow the fact that my jaw has grown to an obvious size to get asked this type of question.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 6, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Oh yeah if anyone cares, I was asked if I was in the UFC 2 weeks ago.  When I said no, he said "aw, shit, I thought for sure with that chin you got."
> 
> I thought good things up until the point that I had to swallow the fact that my jaw has grown to an obvious size to get asked this type of question.



Haha!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 6, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Cro-cop getting pissed at a Croatian talk-show host for talking shit about Big Nog:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Never knew that about Nog (the truck running him over). What a trooper he must be jeez. No wonder he can take such a beating in the octagon and still prevail.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Never knew that about Nog (the truck running him over). What a trooper he must be jeez. No wonder he can take such a beating in the octagon and still prevail.



Next time you watch him fight, look at his back. Hes got a huge chunk of meat missing from it because of the accident.


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Oh yeah if anyone cares, I was asked if I was in the UFC 2 weeks ago.  When I said no, he said "aw, shit, I thought for sure with that chin you got."
> 
> I thought good things up until the point that I had to swallow the fact that my jaw has grown to an obvious size to get asked this type of question.



nice!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 6, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Not a great example considering Randy's style is built around his strengths which are wrestling, endurance and intelligence. Fedor's strengths are his Sambo and his explosiveness. Two very different fighters and very different gameplans. Randy is more than happy grinding out a decision, utlizing his clinch game in order to mentally and physically wear his opponent out. Fedor is just balls to the wall right out of the gate, which is impressive but it doesn't work every time. Fedor was in real trouble more than a few times in his career, and if those fighters (Kevin Randleman, Kaz Fujita, Mark Hunt) were true top ten caliber fighters (which they weren't) we wouldn't be having this conversation.
> 
> Yes Fedor has fought top talent, not taking that away from him but if I were to make an analogy I'd say that Fedor was in a non-BCS conference, playing chumps 90% of the time and only facing real talent once a season in the BCS Bowl game. If Fedor was in the SEC (UFC) facing top 25 teams all the time, there's no way in hell he'd still be undefeated. Just too much talent and far too many variables in MMA to say Fedor would steamroll _everyone_.



Fedor is explosive and powerful out of the gate, but he has gone the distance quite a few times and his pace does not change much as the rounds go on. He really does not have any major flaws that I can tell. His only flaw is not being put in the ring at a UFC promoted event. I have spent so much time watching Fedor fights from the past and I see no major flaws in his standing or ground game. He can put you out with one punch, he can ground and pound, or he can submit a person all equally as well. His defense is equally as impressive. I have seem him get himself out of a lot of crap and in most cases turn the tides from getting ready to be submitted to submitting the other fighter. I really cannot think of anything he lacks in talent. Can you?


----------



## CORUM (Oct 6, 2008)

what happen to all those people that THOUGHT kimbo was the real deal??? told EVERYBODY he is GARBAGE!!!! he got beat by a guy that couldnt hack it in the UFC. guess he is not ready for the professionals yet. he needs to back to the streets where he can punk those weak guys that cant fight!!!


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 7, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Fedor is explosive and powerful out of the gate, but he has gone the distance quite a few times and his pace does not change much as the rounds go on. He really does not have any major flaws that I can tell. His only flaw is not being put in the ring at a UFC promoted event. I have spent so much time watching Fedor fights from the past and I see no major flaws in his standing or ground game. He can put you out with one punch, he can ground and pound, or he can submit a person all equally as well. His defense is equally as impressive. I have seem him get himself out of a lot of crap and in most cases turn the tides from getting ready to be submitted to submitting the other fighter. I really cannot think of anything he lacks in talent. Can you?



Number one, his striking technique is pathetic. He throws loopy almost open handed strikes. He's broken his hand/wrist on more than one occasion and managed to do it in the :36 it took him to destroy Sylvia. Plus he doesn't have kicks, one less thing for someone with a good gameplan to worry about. The only people you really have to match Fedor's ability against are fighters that are completely out-matched by him. Nog is a horrbile match-up for Fedor, they do the same things but Fedor is explosive. Cro-cop isn't a good measuring stick, it's pretty apparent how one dimensional he is, and his "legendary sprawl" turned out to be anything but legendary. He did kick Big Tim's ass, but when has Tim every showed composuer in times of duress? Everytime a talented grappler gets a hold of something, he panicks and either taps, or gets something damaged. 

Go back and watch the Lindland fight for me. Lindland is a middleweight with an identical style of one Randy Couture and he had no problem getting under the sloppy striking, securing a body clinch and getting a takedown.. Well almost. I realize that the fight ended soon after that, but not before Fedor grabbed the ropes to sway momentum in his favor. Not saying that would have changed the outcome, but if a middleweight can use gameplan and technique to secure a takedown on Fedor, I'm not so sure why a larger, equally talented wrestler can't do the same. Especially one of Randy's experience. 

Like I said about him escaping trouble before, they were B level fighters he "survived" against. If someone of considerable skill put him in one of those situations, the chances he gets out are much slimmer. PRIDE had a way of presenting fighters and making them appear larger than life. Fedor built his legacy on beating fighters like Heath Herring, Cro-cop, Mark Coleman, Noguiera and now Tim Sylvia and it was cemented by having Fedor beat up on chumps like Zuluhino, Hong Man Choi, Kevin Randleman, Kaz Fujita (a wrestler that nearly KO'd Fedor) and Nayoa Ogawa in between. When you take a step back and look at that list, it's really not impressive. When's the last time GSP fought someone that wasn't top ten or a champion? How about Randy?

Like I said before, I still think Fedor is top 3 P4P and a great fighter. But I'm not going to let the hype-machine known as PRIDE skew my judgement., he's fast and strong and impressive for a man his size, but defintely beatable.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 7, 2008)

I am so happy somebody finally put Kimbo in his place for once (on his knees or on the floor). And to top it off it was a gay guy from Orlando that did it (I don't care if it was luck - and I swear I had nothing to do with this )! I know people who used to train with him at his gym (they don't have a very high opinion of him). I think he just put Orlando back on the map for a little while.

Now I'm wondering if I'll see him at the PRIDE event this Sunday. I want his autograph for this (first guy to put Kimbo down - hell yeah).


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 7, 2008)

Is Seth really gay?


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 7, 2008)

CORUM said:


> what happen to all those people that THOUGHT kimbo was the real deal??? told EVERYBODY he is GARBAGE!!!! he got beat by a guy that couldnt hack it in the UFC. guess he is not ready for the professionals yet. he needs to back to the streets where he can punk those weak guys that cant fight!!!



The only people that thought Kimbo was the real deal, didn't know much about MMA to begin with. Which is most people actually, lol.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 7, 2008)

More on Petruzelli's comments about EliteXC asking him to keep the fight standing:

Did EliteXC Attempt to Bribe Seth Petruzelli? - MMA on Tap



> *Did EliteXC Attempt to Bribe Seth Petruzelli?*
> 
> Oct 06, 2008 6:37 PM John Chandler
> 
> ...


I guess he realized he shouldn't have said that..


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 7, 2008)

> Would the above be considered “fixing” a fight? I’m not going to dive into it too much but I’m sure one could certainly see it that way.



How would that be considered fixing a fight?  He traded, he got a hit, Kimbo went down.  All while standing.  So he shouldnt have down a ground and pound?


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 7, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> How would that be considered fixing a fight?  He traded, he got a hit, Kimbo went down.  All while standing.  So he shouldnt have down a ground and pound?



Because they specifically asked him not to take the fight to the ground, which is Kimbo's obvious weakness. Something's just not right about a fighter getting paid on the side by the promoter to fight a specific way. As it turns out, he didn't need to take him down to kick his ass...


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 7, 2008)

So they wanted to trade with him standing and if Kimbo got caught, let him fall and get back up..  Now that would declare a rigged fight..


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 7, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> So they wanted to trade with him standing and if Kimbo got caught, let him fall and get back up..  Now that would declare a rigged fight..



For the promoters to say anything in regards to how a fighter should fight against a given opponent, and compensating him monetarily to ensure their request is fulfilled is unethical.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 7, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> For the promoters to say anything in regards to how a fighter should fight against a given opponent, and compensating him monetarily to ensure their request is fulfilled is unethical.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 7, 2008)

CORUM said:


> what happen to all those people that THOUGHT kimbo was the real deal??? told EVERYBODY he is GARBAGE!!!! he got beat by a guy that couldnt hack it in the UFC. guess he is not ready for the professionals yet. he needs to back to the streets where he can punk those weak guys that cant fight!!!



I don't think anyone here thought that.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 7, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2008)

That looks pretty damn good if that is actual playing footage.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 9, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Number one, his striking technique is pathetic. He throws loopy almost open handed strikes. He's broken his hand/wrist on more than one occasion and managed to do it in the :36 it took him to destroy Sylvia. Plus he doesn't have kicks, one less thing for someone with a good gameplan to worry about. The only people you really have to match Fedor's ability against are fighters that are completely out-matched by him. Nog is a horrbile match-up for Fedor, they do the same things but Fedor is explosive. Cro-cop isn't a good measuring stick, it's pretty apparent how one dimensional he is, and his "legendary sprawl" turned out to be anything but legendary. He did kick Big Tim's ass, but when has Tim every showed composuer in times of duress? Everytime a talented grappler gets a hold of something, he panicks and either taps, or gets something damaged.
> 
> Go back and watch the Lindland fight for me. Lindland is a middleweight with an identical style of one Randy Couture and he had no problem getting under the sloppy striking, securing a body clinch and getting a takedown.. Well almost. I realize that the fight ended soon after that, but not before Fedor grabbed the ropes to sway momentum in his favor. Not saying that would have changed the outcome, but if a middleweight can use gameplan and technique to secure a takedown on Fedor, I'm not so sure why a larger, equally talented wrestler can't do the same. Especially one of Randy's experience.
> 
> ...



ANYONE is beatable.. so thats kind of a blanket statement.  Fedor is good, and IMO he is the best fighter out there.  

who do you think could beat him right now?


----------



## tallcall (Oct 9, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Is Seth really gay?



That's what's going around here, and I hope it's true (Kimbo got beaten by a lighter weight - 30 lbs lighter - gay boy from Orlando!).


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 9, 2008)

PreMier said:


> ANYONE is beatable.. so thats kind of a blanket statement.  Fedor is good, and IMO he is the best fighter out there.
> 
> who do you think could beat him right now?



What makes him the best fighter out there though? I think Anderson Silva and BJ Penn are better P4P, at least they fight anyone and everyone put infront of them. Fedor's opponents are basically hand picked by his cronies. 

I think in time, Cain Velasquez will be an absolute beast and will give anyone and everyone nightmares. Right now he's only had 3 professional fights, one was a 2 minutes destruction of Jake O'Brien, a guy that beat Heath Herring and took Arlovski deep into the 2nd round. I feel the same about Brock Lesnar too but they are just too green at the moment. 

Honestly, Randy could give Fedor fits. I know he's capable of putting Fedor on his back, the question is can he survive for 25 minutes which he'll probably need to do to beat Fedor. Randy would fight Fedor much like he fought Chuck the first time only Fedor's looping shots would be easier to get inside of than Chuck's strikes, a perfect match for a Greco guy. Fedor would get a taste of elbows for the first time in his career in that fight, so that would be another factor considering how easliy Fedor seems to cut and bruise. We've never seen anyone really implement a gameplan vs. Fedor, they seem to just let him to excecute his (Big Tim was shitting his pants before he even got in the ring). Whenever someone brings the fight right to Fedor they get him in all sorts of trouble but they fail to capitalize (Fujita almost KO'd him, Mark Hunt with no ground skills at all had side control for many minutes and almost pulled off a sub). If someone of Randy's caliber and his level of composure get Fedor in trouble, we'll see him lose. 

I'm not so sure Barnett will give Fedor much of a fight, but he's got as good a chance as most. As long as he doesn't get caught with a windmill shot he should make it competitive, he certainly won't tap in 5 seconds like Big Tim did. And once again if _he_ gets Fedor in trouble, expect him to capitalize as well. 

Arlovski has all the tools but much like Big Tim, he has mental lapses that cost him position, and sometimes fights. His striking techinique is superior to Fedor's in every way so if he could keep it standing, he could take Fedor out too.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 9, 2008)

tallcall said:


> That's what's going around here, and I hope it's true (Kimbo got beaten by a lighter weight - 30 lbs lighter - gay boy from Orlando!).



He's married, but who knows..


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 9, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> I think Anderson Silva and BJ Penn are better P4P.


 
Easily. Not even close.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 10, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Easily. Not even close.



To be honest, I'd really like to see Anderson fight Fedor. I've never seen anyone with Anderson's timing and accuracy outside of a boxing ring, and he's not a small guy either. Anderson would probably only give up 10 lbs or so come fight time and you know he's got the power to KO anyone, his fists are fuckin dynamite.


----------



## Richie1888 (Oct 10, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> To be honest, I'd really like to see Anderson fight Fedor. I've never seen anyone with Anderson's timing and accuracy outside of a boxing ring, and he's not a small guy either. Anderson would probably only give up 10 lbs or so come fight time and you know he's got the power to KO anyone, his fists are fuckin dynamite.



but if fedor took it down would u favour fedor with the weight adantage ?


----------



## tallcall (Oct 10, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> He's married, but who knows..



There are a lot of gay guys on Craigslist who are married, some with kids, looking for sex with other men. It's really sad and scary at the same time.

Also, it's not exactly easy to do MMA and be openly gay, his marriage could be just to mask it. Coming out of the closet can still ruin careers.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 10, 2008)

Richie1888 said:


> but if fedor took it down would u favour fedor with the weight adantage ?



Well, you'd have to, but you also have to remember that they are fighting 5 minute rounds so Anderson would get the chance to get on his feet at least 5 times, opposed to the 3 times that Fedor was used to in PRIDE. Also, Fedor doesn't really have a shot, he likes to work from the clinch so he'd have to avoid Anderson's strikes for 25 minutes in order to get the takedown, which nobody has done in years. Fedor likes to close the distance with his trademark looping punches and Anderson would have a good chance of taking advantage of that with his pinpoint accutate punches. I would defintely favor Fedor in the fight, but Anderson has that 1 punch KO power and technically far superior stand-up skills.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 10, 2008)

tallcall said:


> There are a lot of gay guys on Craigslist who are married, some with kids, looking for sex with other men. It's really sad and scary at the same time.
> 
> Also, it's not exactly easy to do MMA and be openly gay, his marriage could be just to mask it. Coming out of the closet can still ruin careers.



I definitely don't disagree with that. I was just mentioning that the other night while watching Gina Carano. I was laughing at the fact that she's always fighting girls that say she's hot. Tonya Evinger went as far as saying that Gina's boobs bouncing in her face distracted her and caused her to lose. I doubt that would fly with the guys. LOL!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 10, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Well, you'd have to, but you also have to remember that they are fighting 5 minute rounds so Anderson would get the chance to get on his feet at least 5 times, opposed to the 3 times that Fedor was used to in PRIDE. Also, Fedor doesn't really have a shot, he likes to work from the clinch so he'd have to avoid Anderson's strikes for 25 minutes in order to get the takedown, which nobody has done in years. Fedor likes to close the distance with his trademark looping punches and Anderson would have a good chance of taking advantage of that with his pinpoint accutate punches. I would defintely favor Fedor in the fight, but Anderson has that 1 punch KO power and technically far superior stand-up skills.



How does Fedor not have a stand up game? He has 1 punch KO power. The only reason he choked out TS is because he knocked him to the ground in the first 5 seconds of the match with 1 punch???


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 10, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> How does Fedor not have a stand up game? He has 1 punch KO power. The only reason he choked out TS is because he knocked him to the ground in the first 5 seconds of the match with 1 punch???


 
Fedor does have a stand up game. It's just sloppy. Anderson's is light years ahead technically. Watch a HL reel of Fedor. When he's in striking mode, he literally just tees off with looping power punches with his head straight up. I'm not saying that can't be effective and overwhelming in some instances because he has super power and a crazy ground game that guys have in the back of their minds. A lot of guys will back off and try to weather the storm while the accumulation of Fedor's strikes end up knocking them down. 

But if you put Fedor in with someone like Silva in a strictly striking setting, it wouldn't last very long. Silva's boxing skills are so much better it really can't even be debated. Add in his kicks and clinch game/knees and it's pretty much a wrap. I'd have to take time to think about how an MMA match would go between the two. Just comparing the two in striking is a joke though.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 10, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> How does Fedor not have a stand up game? He has 1 punch KO power. The only reason he choked out TS is because he knocked him to the ground in the first 5 seconds of the match with 1 punch???



I don't see anywhere in that quote where I said he didn't have a stand-up game, but having 1 punch KO power and having a _technically sound_ stand-up game are 2 completely different things. Fedor counts on the fact that his opponents will get overwhelmed with his windmill bombs in order to get in close and secure a takedown. Do you really think that strategy would take Anderson Silva, who is quite possibly the best/most composed striker in MMA, out of his game? I don't. 

The only reason he choked out Timmay so quicly is because Tim lacks composuer. He's weak mentally.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 10, 2008)

I'd have posted on this earlier, but I was eating crow and it's bad form to speak while chewing.

Kimbo?  Kimbo who?  How'd he survive the streets with no chin?  

I'm still on with Randy has a good shot vs  Fedor.  His size gives him an advantage just because he doesn't have 12' arms waiting for a sub, and he doesn't need a step stool to crank up Fedor's chin.  His technique fits Fedor's perfectly.  Someday ... 

Silva vs anyone is bad for anyone.  No one even wants to fight the guy.  His fights now are all required match-ups by UFC promoters.  There is no fighter out there yelling "C'mon silva lets go" ... and why is that?  Self preservation kicking in.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 10, 2008)

Bah, who woulda thunk Ken would get injured and replaced by a real fighter. I do know that as soon as I heard Seth was filling in I knew Kimbo was going to lose, just not that quickly..


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 11, 2008)

> *Report: Fedor-Arlovski Set for Affliction II*
> 
> Oct 10, 2008 4:44 PM John Chandler
> 
> ...


Looks like we'll get to find out in a few months!! Fedor is defintely the favorite in this fight, but Arlovski has all the tools to take Fedor out. I'm pulling for AA.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 11, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Fedor does have a stand up game. It's just sloppy. Anderson's is light years ahead technically. Watch a HL reel of Fedor. When he's in striking mode, he literally just tees off with looping power punches with his head straight up. I'm not saying that can't be effective and overwhelming in some instances because he has super power and a crazy ground game that guys have in the back of their minds. A lot of guys will back off and try to weather the storm while the accumulation of Fedor's strikes end up knocking them down.
> 
> But if you put Fedor in with someone like Silva in a strictly striking setting, it wouldn't last very long. Silva's boxing skills are so much better it really can't even be debated. Add in his kicks and clinch game/knees and it's pretty much a wrap. I'd have to take time to think about how an MMA match would go between the two. Just comparing the two in striking is a joke though.




you all make me LOL.. fedor has great standup.. it works!!!  just because its not 'text book' doesnt mean its not technical.  look at jardine.. he has aweful looking standup, but he beat chuck at his own game (who a lot of people think has a great striking game).

the fact is fedor hasnt fucking lost!  why? because he is good.  i cant believe all the shit people talk, its totally amazing to me.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 11, 2008)

PreMier said:


> you all make me LOL.. fedor has great standup.. it works!!!  just because its not 'text book' doesnt mean its not technical.  look at jardine.. he has aweful looking standup, but he beat chuck at his own game (who a lot of people think has a great striking game).
> 
> the fact is fedor hasnt fucking lost!  why? because he is good.  i cant believe all the shit people talk, its totally amazing to me.



I guess you didn't read my post... There is a difference between having great stand-up and throwing hard punches and you obviously can't make the distinction. You can't have "great stand-up" in MMA and not even have kicks in your arsenal. Jardine, while extremely unorthodox, has good striking. He has great kicks and though his punches look awkward as well, at least connects with them properly. Fedor on the other hand has a "lingering hand injury". Geee, I wonder why that is?

There was an Inside MMA episode where Bas talks about Fedor's poor technique and how it has led to the recurring hand injury. The video isn't working but one of Bas' quotes are in the article:

"Inside MMA" preview: More on Fedor Emelianenko's hand injury | MMAjunkie.com

Nobody is saying that Fedor isn't effective or isn't good, just not a technically sound striker. If he has any weaknesses it's his striking technique and if he continues to fight the top guys, eventually someone will expose it.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 11, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> I guess you didn't read my post... There is a difference between having great stand-up and throwing hard punches and you obviously can't make the distinction. You can't have "great stand-up" in MMA and not even have kicks in your arsenal. Jardine, while extremely unorthodox, has good striking. He has great kicks and though his punches look awkward as well, at least connects with them properly. Fedor on the other hand has a "lingering hand injury". Geee, I wonder why that is?
> 
> There was an Inside MMA episode where Bas talks about Fedor's poor technique and how it has led to the recurring hand injury. The video isn't working but one of Bas' quotes are in the article:
> 
> ...



dont fucking insult me by telling me i dont know what im talking about bro.. i think we can agree to disagree here.  

fedor is a great fighter imo and his record shows that.  he has his style of fighting and it doesnt need to incorporate kicks.  would he be more effective if it did?  sure it would, but again he hasnt needed to focus on kicking.. because he is winning with what he is using.

your right, if he continues to fight top fighters he will probably lose.  no one in mma has a perfect record that fights the best of the best, but again thats a total blanket statement imo.  right now i really dont feel there is anyone in mma that could beat him.  but its mma, and you never know.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 11, 2008)

PreMier said:


> dont fucking insult me by telling me i dont know what im talking about bro.. i think we can agree to disagree here.



Well, you don't.  

It's one thing to tell me that he's a great fighter and he's one of the best in the world. I agree with that. But to sit here and say he's a great striker is just false. He hits hard and people are scared of him. That's about the extent of it..


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 11, 2008)

Holy shit, Dave "Pee Wee" Herman just might be the real deal himself. He can take a shot too. This fight happened last night:

Dave Herman vs Kerry Schall ShoXC 10-10-08 Video - Watch MMA Fights Free Videos


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 11, 2008)

PreMier said:


> dont fucking insult me by telling me i dont know what im talking about bro.. i think we can agree to disagree here.
> 
> fedor is a great fighter imo and his record shows that. he has his style of fighting and it doesnt need to incorporate kicks. would he be more effective if it did? sure it would, but again he hasnt needed to focus on kicking.. because he is winning with what he is using.
> 
> your right, if he continues to fight top fighters he will probably lose. no one in mma has a perfect record that fights the best of the best, but again thats a total blanket statement imo. right now i really dont feel there is anyone in mma that could beat him. but its mma, and you never know.


 
He IS a great fighter! Top 3 P4P easy. No ones denying that. It's his STAND-UP game we're criticizing. Just because he wins all his fights doesn't mean his stand-up is good dude. Matt Hughes won most of his fights in his prime. His stand-up sucked balls too. 

Fedor's knuckle game is bogus man. It doesn't take a boxing trainer to see that. But it doesn't matter because he's a big powerful dude who overwhelms his opponents with haymakers because they don't have the stand-up defense that guys like Anderson Silva have. That "go ape shit" punching technique wouldn't work for shit against Anderson.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 11, 2008)

Live streaming fights:


Sherdog Live Fights | UWC | Confrontation


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2008)

Great video of Dana White going off on EliteXc -






YouTube Video


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 12, 2008)

Dana has a point, but I am 100% HE himself has probably done things to make money at someone elses expense. That crap happens all over the place with any huge company.

As for Fedor's hand...I'm sure his hand could be injured due to the power behind those punches more then the bad form. My best friend broke his hand punching a kid in the face, and the bone that broke was on his middle finger on the top of his hand...that isn't about form....that has to do with the bone in the hand gave out before the other persons skull.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 13, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Dana has a point, but I am 100% HE himself has probably done things to make money at someone elses expense. That crap happens all over the place with any huge company.
> 
> As for Fedor's hand...I'm sure his hand could be injured due to the power behind those punches more then the bad form. My best friend broke his hand punching a kid in the face, and the bone that broke was on his middle finger on the top of his hand...that isn't about form....that has to do with the bone in the hand gave out before the other persons skull.



It's a recurring injury, this isn't the first, or the second time it's kept him sidelined. Ya know, I swear you guys don't read these posts, I've stated that 2 times now....


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 13, 2008)

Frank Shamrock vs Ken Shamrock fight in the works for early 2009 at UFC blog for UFC news, results, videos, rumors, fights, pics and tickets — MMAmania.com



> *Frank Shamrock vs Ken Shamrock fight in the works for early 2009*
> 
> By: MMAmania
> 
> ...


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 13, 2008)

Bout time.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 13, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Bout time.



Yeah, I'm actually looking forward to it.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 13, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> It's a recurring injury, this isn't the first, or the second time it's kept him sidelined. Ya know, I swear you guys don't read these posts, I've stated that 2 times now....



He needs to quit punching so hard and his hand won't hurt... I can't see it being a form issue at his level of play. How you swing your arm and how your hand connects are not related in every case. He might have a wide swing but that doesn't mean he is connecting with the wrong part of his fist. Am I wrong?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 13, 2008)

MIght have seen this, but this is hilarious but spot on.

Dana White Goes Off On Why EliteXC Be Investigated Video | MMA TKO


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 14, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> He needs to quit punching so hard and his hand won't hurt... I can't see it being a form issue at his level of play. How you swing your arm and how your hand connects are not related in every case. He might have a wide swing but that doesn't mean he is connecting with the wrong part of his fist. Am I wrong?



In general, I'd agree with you. I was looking for the clip, but Bas Rutten talks about how Fedor punches incorrectly and how it has effected him over the years on Inside MMA. 

In regards to the recurring hand injury: 



> "It's the way he hits," Rutten said. "It's a little awkward. It's not an overhand. It's a really crazy punch, and he connects with it. That's the whole problem, once you connect with a crazy punch."


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 14, 2008)

‘Goofy Homo’ knocks out Kimbo Slice – Outsports



> *‘Goofy Homo’ knocks out Kimbo Slice*
> 
> Oct 6th, 2008                 by Jim Buzinski.
> 
> ...


Ok, so maybe he is gay.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Don't know if this has already been posted*

*Koscheck steps in for Sanchez at UFC 90*

By Ken Pishna/MMAWeekly.com Oct 13, 11:12 pm EDT 

*The Ultimate Fighting Championship on Monday confirmed a report by MMAWeekly.com that Diego Sanchez is out of his scheduled UFC 90 bout with Thiago Alves due to torn rib cartilage. Stepping in to take his place is American Kickboxing Academyâ??????s Josh Koscheck.*

â?????There is nothing worse than having a great fight and then having one of the fighters drop out at the last second,â??? said UFC President Dana White. â?????But the one thing the UFC has proven time and time again is our ability to replace fights with ones as good as or better than the original fight.â???
Koscheck had already been training for a fight on the UFC Fight For The Troops event in December, and says he actually hadnâ??????t stopped training after his last fight, against Chris Lytle at UFC 86. 

â?????I think heâ??????s a tough opponent. Heâ??????s on a tear right now in the UFC and for me to step up and fight him, I think itâ??????s gonna be an exciting fight. Iâ??????ve been in training since Chris Lytle, I havenâ??????t taken any time off.â???


Though he had prepared for Sanchez, Alvez doesnâ??????t appear to be all that bothered by the change in opponents, relishing the chance to fight Koscheck instead.

â?????Josh Koscheck is a great fighter and I think heâ??????s an even better matchup for me,â??? said Alves. â?????Iâ??????m looking forward to fighting him, and Iâ??????m gonna knock him out.â???


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 15, 2008)

Nope I forgot all about this, thank you. 

I was crushed when I heard this, Diego is one of my favorites and I thought he'd either grind one out, or catch Thiago in a submission. Now Koscheck will grind one out.. Kos via UD.


----------



## fufu (Oct 15, 2008)

That does suck, but...go get him Kos! He is one of my favorite fighters, it is a great fight. Although, I would have rather seen Diego fight Alves. Love them both.


----------



## fufu (Oct 15, 2008)

So what is the deal with TUF? Has anyone been watching? Who is the top guy? Anything notable happen? 

I think I'll catch it tonight.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 15, 2008)

fufu said:


> So what is the deal with TUF? Has anyone been watching? Who is the top guy? Anything notable happen?
> 
> I think I'll catch it tonight.



I haven't paid a whole lot of attention. The best LHW is Ryan Bader and the best LW is the kid causing all of the fuss, Junie Browning.


----------



## fufu (Oct 15, 2008)

Cool, I was wondering if Browning was still in the mix.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 15, 2008)

fufu said:


> Cool, I was wondering if Browning was still in the mix.



Well, he hasn't fought yet except to qualify, but he does seem to have a lot of skill. And he front kicked a LHW right on his ass which I was impressed with. LOL!


----------



## rdh23 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Omg!!*



ReproMan said:


> â?????Goofy Homoâ?????? knocks out Kimbo Slice â?????? Outsports
> 
> Ok, so maybe he is gay.


 IF that aint gay I dont know what it!!!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah Junie does look like he has a ton of talent but he is definately immature as all hell. He has a good chance of winning if he doesn't get booted. He has no self control.

Actually a lot of the LW dudes have some great potential and will make some noise in the UFC once they get experienced. A few very well rounded lightweights from what I've seen.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 15, 2008)

fufu said:


> That does suck, but...go get him Kos! He is one of my favorite fighters, it is a great fight. Although, I would have rather seen *Diego fight Alves.* Love them both.



Me too.  I am pulling for Alves.

I am actually going to be able to catch a TUF episode tonight.  Weird shit, huh.


----------



## fufu (Oct 15, 2008)

One of these guys fighting tonight is trained by Rob Khan, I went to a Rob Khan seminar a few months ago. Cool shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 15, 2008)

"Pee in the pillow"


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 16, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Yeah Junie does look like he has a ton of talent but he is definately immature as all hell. He has a good chance of winning if he doesn't get booted. He has no self control.
> 
> Actually a lot of the LW dudes have some great potential and will make some noise in the UFC once they get experienced. A few very well rounded lightweights from what I've seen.



Yeah actually, now that you mention it that Efrain kid looked pretty good last week beating Shane. His wrestling is pretty good, might take him the whole way.


----------



## fufu (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 18, 2008)

Getting pretty sick of Bisping having the luxury of fighting in his own backyard practically every fight. I know it's a good draw being in the UK and all, but it's getting played out. Go Crippler.


----------



## fufu (Oct 18, 2008)

^ I'm with you on that. I'm rooting for Chris.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 18, 2008)

Welp.  Thats that.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 18, 2008)

Why does everyone dislike Bisping? He fought the better fight without a doubt. He looked fresh the whole fight. He was not the agressor but he used his opponents energy against him...he would rush in and catch a jab....he is like 19-1 now....can't argue with that much. I am not saying I am a Bisping fan, but I thought he would win from the get go, and he for sure played the better game tonight.


----------



## Richie1888 (Oct 20, 2008)

i thought it was weird at with the lytle fight i thought he won that beyond a doubt


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 20, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Why does everyone dislike Bisping? He fought the better fight without a doubt. He looked fresh the whole fight. He was not the agressor but he used his opponents energy against him...he would rush in and catch a jab....he is like 19-1 now....can't argue with that much. I am not saying I am a Bisping fan, but I thought he would win from the get go, and he for sure played the better game tonight.



I actually like the guy.  I thought he was entertaining in the show.  As far as the recent fight, I thought hed win, but I was pulling for Leben.  

Bisping didnt really do anything impressive.  He clearly won, yes, but with a 19-1 record, I would think hed be amazing, but hes not.  Its as if hes not challenged that much.  IMO opinion, Leben is better than he was on the show, but not that much better.  If Bisping was so great, he shouldve walked through Leben, but even with the unanimous decision (that I cant see anyone would disagree with), he seemed to struggle here and there regardless of his counterstriking ability.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 20, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Why does everyone dislike Bisping? He fought the better fight without a doubt. He looked fresh the whole fight. He was not the agressor but he used his opponents energy against him...he would rush in and catch a jab....he is like 19-1 now....can't argue with that much. I am not saying I am a Bisping fan, but I thought he would win from the get go, and he for sure played the better game tonight.



To give you some examples...


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks like the end for EliteXC:

EliteXC’s Demise Likely to Signal Change in MMA Landscape - MMA on Tap



> *EliteXC’s Demise Likely to Signal Change in MMA Landscape*
> 
> Oct 21, 2008 1:53 AM John Chandler
> 
> ...


----------



## fufu (Oct 21, 2008)

Summary? hehehehhe


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 21, 2008)

fufu said:


> Summary? hehehehhe



lol, I didn't realize the article was the big. 

Basically EliteXC's parent company has finally shut it's doors. Three years and $55 million dollars later, combined with the Kimbo fiasco and the Florida State Athletic Commission's investigation of a "fix", Pro Elite pulled the plug on the brand name. It will be interesting to see what happens next, considering how many smaller oragainizations Pro Elite swallowed up over the past few years...


----------



## spstan29 (Oct 21, 2008)

Kimbo is done


----------



## fufu (Oct 21, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> lol, I didn't realize the article was the big.
> 
> Basically EliteXC's parent company has finally shut it's doors. Three years and $55 million dollars later, combined with the Kimbo fiasco and the Florida State Athletic Commission's investigation of a "fix", Pro Elite pulled the plug on the brand name. It will be interesting to see what happens next, considering how many smaller oragainizations Pro Elite swallowed up over the past few years...



Thank you very much, sir. 

Well, I'm not surprised, nor sad, to hear this. I just hope all the fighters have somewhere to go.


----------



## fufu (Oct 23, 2008)

So, picks for this weekend?


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 23, 2008)

> *UFC 90: Silva vs. Cote*
> 
> Date: Oct 25, 2008
> 
> ...



I don't think there will be too many surprises on this card, although I have a weird feeling about the main event.


----------



## fufu (Oct 23, 2008)

Me too...

I most looking forward to Tyson/Sherk and Thiago/Koscheck


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 23, 2008)

fufu said:


> Me too...
> 
> I most looking forward to Tyson/Sherk and Thiago/Koscheck



I'm so impressed with Koscheck stepping up to take this fight on 2 weeks notice. He should be able to control Alves on the ground, and from what I've seen in the past Alves gets pretty discouraged in that position.


----------



## fufu (Oct 23, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> I'm so impressed with Koscheck stepping up to take this fight on 2 weeks notice. He should be able to control Alves on the ground, and from what I've seen in the past Alves gets pretty discouraged in that position.



Here here!

Koscheck will be too much for Alves IMO. If I had to pick a #2 in the UFC WW division I'd put that on Kos. However, I don't know if he has the potential to ever beat GSP, but we shall see. Both of those guys are getting better every day.

Alves could lay a beating on the feet though, we shall see (hope he makes weight). I'm really looking forward to see what happens. Also, I can't wait to gorge myself on pizza while watching this.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 23, 2008)

I wonder what the odds are on the Silva/Cote fight?


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 23, 2008)

fufu said:


> Here here!
> 
> Koscheck will be too much for Alves IMO. If I had to pick a #2 in the UFC WW division I'd put that on Kos. However, I don't know if he has the potential to ever beat GSP, but we shall see. Both of those guys are getting better every day.
> 
> Alves could lay a beating on the feet though, we shall see (hope he makes weight). I'm really looking forward to see what happens. Also, I can't wait to gorge myself on pizza while watching this.



He will be way too much for Alves, and he's most defintely the #2 fighter @ WW. How many fighters can lay claim to taking GSP down and winning a round on the judges scorecards and come out of the fight without a scratch on him? BJ Penn is the only other fighter to even win a round vs. GSP (other than the 2 guys that finished him), so that puts him in pretty elite company. I think he has all of the physical tools, he just lacks that natural talent that GSP has. GSP's transitions from striking to grappling and vise versa are so damn fluent. You can teach that, but it's hard for a fighter to take that from the gym and into the ring. Ultimately that was the difference in their fight. 

Defintely looking forward to that fight the most on the card. Even before when Diego was supposed to fight it was the fight I was anticipating the most. I've been cutting for a little over a week so that will be my first official cheat too.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 23, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> I wonder what the odds are on the Silva/Cote fight?







Silva -650
Cote +450


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 23, 2008)

fufu said:


> Me too...
> 
> I most looking forward to Tyson/Sherk and Thiago/Koscheck



I am hoping for Tyson to pull it out.  Not like me to go against Sherk...


----------



## fufu (Oct 23, 2008)

Me too, I hope we see them stand mostly with some scrambles strewn about. Tyson never lets me down. Against a guy like Sherk, he might though.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 24, 2008)

Dana White blogs leading up to UFC 90:

October 20:






YouTube Video












October 21:






YouTube Video











October 22:






YouTube Video











October 23:






YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Oct 24, 2008)

cool stuff, thank repro.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 25, 2008)

^^ No problem.

SO what's everyone doing for the fights tonight? I'm friggin torn.. I've got the Phillies game tonight, Penn St. is playing Ohio St. and UFC 90 is on.

Dana's V-Blog October 24:






YouTube Video


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 25, 2008)

Going to HOOTERS.  Gotta switch it up.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 25, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Going to HOOTERS.  Gotta switch it up.



We went to Downtown Duffy's. Alves looked fucking amazing tonight, and dos Santos won me my single biggest cash-out in my short MMA betting career. On top of that both Penn St. and the Phillies won. If I had scored some pussy, this would have been a perfect night.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 25, 2008)

Alves and the unfortunate Cote, were the ONLY wins I had for tonight.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 26, 2008)

Have to give Cote props. He hung in there until his knee snapped. Doubtful he would have won but he was not being totally dominated. There is not telling how 3-5 would have went. Silva has never been pushed that long. For all we know 4-5 could have been a bad times for him.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 26, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Have to give Cote props. He hung in there until his knee snapped. Doubtful he would have won but he was not being totally dominated. There is not telling how 3-5 would have went. Silva has never been pushed that long. For all we know 4-5 could have been a bad times for him.



Definitely major props to Cote. He took a knee right on the button and didn't flinch. I said earlier in this thread I had a weird feeling about the main event. I just for the life of me couldn't envision how it would finish and usually win or lose, I'm damn good at predicting the outcome. I don't think Cote was getting KO'd last night no matter what, so that was very unfortunate.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 26, 2008)

> *UFC 90 bonuses: Sherk, Griffin, dos Santos and Fisher each earn $65K*
> 
> by MMAjunkie.com Staff on Oct 26, 2008 at 1:56 am ET
> Sean Sherk, Tyson Griffin, Junior dos Santos and Spencer Fisher each earned $65,000 "fight night" bonuses for their performances at UFC 90.
> ...


and..



> *UFC 90 at Allstate Arena scores record $2.8 million gate*
> 
> by MMAjunkie.com Staff on Oct 26, 2008 at 5:05 am ET
> The UFC's initial foray into the Land of Lincoln proved to be a successful one.
> ...


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm watching the TUF.  I haven't really been following it.  I dvr'ed a bunch of them yesterday.  Man what a bunch of assholes these fighters are.  Especially that little blonde kid.  Eron or w/e.  I can't wait to see somebody knock his ass out.  They were so disrespectful to Nog to.  Bunch of brats.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 26, 2008)

Those video blogs are cool shit. Thanks repro.

As gay as this may sound, they should set up a TUF with all women and start a ladies division in the UFC.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 31, 2008)

Got a chuckle out of this and it was from Dana.






YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2008)

WEC November 5th...I'm sure Repro hasn't forgotten.


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Got a chuckle out of this and it was from Dana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh man, that was good shit.


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2008)

Update on Eddie Alvarez. In case you don't remember, he was the light weight juggernaut in the Dream LW GP.

Alvarez Back in January

I really want to see this kid in the UFC, he is already at a great level and has so much potential.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 3, 2008)

*WEC 36: Faber vs. Brown*

 		 						 			Date: Nov 05, 2008

 		 								Venue: Seminole Hard Rock Hotel & Casino 
Location: Hollywood, Fla.
Broadcast: VERSUS

MAIN CARD 

     Champ Urijah Faber vs. Mike Brown (for featherweight title)
     Champ Paulo Filho vs. Chael Sonnen (for middleweight title)
     Leonard Garcia vs. Jens Pulver
     Nissen Osterneck vs. Jake Rosholt
     Donald Cerrone vs. Rob McCullough
 PRELIMINARY CARD

     David Avellan vs. Aaron Simpson
     Jose Aldo vs. Jonathan Brookins
Yoshiro Maeda vs. Rani Yayha
     Steve Steinbeiss vs. TBA
     Danny Castillo vs. TBA
Pretty excited, only 2 days away!!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 3, 2008)

What time?  I have tech, so I can watch it if its on when I get home.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 3, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> What time?  I have tech, so I can watch it if its on when I get home.




Probably 8 on Versus. Keep an eye out for us!


----------



## A Black Guy (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm just going to recycle my Halloween costume to blend in, so you might not see me.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 3, 2008)

Welcome back.

Ill most likely not make the broadcast.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 3, 2008)

Fuck the Tapout guys.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 3, 2008)

> *Denis Kang signs four-fight UFC contract*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Real good news for the MW division!


----------



## A Black Guy (Nov 3, 2008)

Seth Petruzelli dresses up as Kimbo for Halloween.

BLACKFACE IS ALWAYS A GOOD IDEA | With Leather - The shallowest sports blog on the Internet. And yes, that's redundant.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 3, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> I'm just going to recycle my Halloween costume to blend in, so you might not see me.



Huh?



ReproMan said:


> Fuck the Tapout guys.




Ohhhh 

Yeah, Ive never liked them.  I dont see the point. 

They remind me of those low rider magazines that have the hot women posing on every page.  They have to ADD something good to look at just so people will be interested.  However, they arent needed here..


----------



## A Black Guy (Nov 3, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Huh?



Jersey Guido Douchebag.












Maybe Traci Fox will date me...


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 3, 2008)

Randy training with huge wrestlers in prep for Brock:






YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Nov 4, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Real good news for the MW division!



nice


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 4, 2008)

chris leben suspended following positive test for Stanozolol


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 4, 2008)

YouTube Video











Dana White is too funny.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 4, 2008)

> Live WEC 36 Weigh-in Results
> Options:
> 
> 
> ...





Unacceptable from a "champ", or anyone for that matter. Seven fucking pounds?


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He doesn't hold back, that's for sure.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 4, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Unacceptable from a "champ", or anyone for that matter. Seven fucking pounds?


 
Yeah that is ridiculous. Could fuck the whole event up.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Yeah that is ridiculous. Could fuck the whole event up.



Figures this happens at an event that I'm going to. At least there's still the other title fight.


----------



## fufu (Nov 4, 2008)

so is the filho fight a title fight?


----------



## A Black Guy (Nov 4, 2008)

fufu said:


> so is the filho fight a title fight?



Not anymore.

_
Looks like I get to boo someone._


----------



## fufu (Nov 4, 2008)

what the fuck, that is fucking RIDICULOUS.

That fight has gone through so many shenanigans... Filho failing to make weight is unbelievable. Chael probably wants to kill him, he has been gunning for that fight for so long. Looks like he won't get his shot after all. 

What a sham, fuck Filho.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't feel like retyping what I already posted on another forum, but here are my thoughts on the evening:



> I was there live at the fights too, first time @ an event for me. The Cerrone vs. Razor Rob fight was a GREAT fight, flat out war. I figured they showed it on TV during the 20 minute break during the main card. I arrived late and missed the Yahya fight (one of the fights I didn't want to miss) and the Dias fight, showed up in the middle of the Marrero fight.
> 
> I've got a bunch of pics I need to go through and I'll post em up tomorrow, but I realized I'm a horrible photographer. Plus we were on the floor, so it was hard to get good shots of the cage and by the time I figured out how to _really_ use my camera, I killed my battery (sometime around the beginning of the Pulver fight).
> 
> ...


----------



## fufu (Nov 5, 2008)

nice!!!


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 6, 2008)

*WEC 36 Pics 11-05-08*

All of these were taken from our seats.

View from my seat, this is when I first sat down:






The TapOut clowns:






A concerned Tito looking on after his boy Brookins got KO'd:






Razor Rob with Tito in corner during intros:






Hottie Ring girl holding the Rd. 1 card for Cerrone vs. Razor Rob:






A bummed out Ken Pavia after his boy Razor Rob lost:






Jake Rosholt during pre-fight intro:






Rosholt being attended to by "Stitch" in between rounds:






Rosholt finishing strong:






Only thing between me and Tito was the blond:


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice Repro. Sick seats!

Bad few days for Filho. First he can't make weight by a long shot. Then he lets the fans down again by putting on a piss poor performance. They should make him fight a title fight next event (build one around him) or have to surrender his title. They gotta do something because he fucked WEC this week.

Sonnen had a great game plan. He exposed Filho's stand up. I would have liked to see him punish Filho a little more (Filho's body was open all night) because he probably could have finished him off. His punches were pit pat for the most part. Seemed as though he didn't want to commit so much and get caught and taken down. Nice performance, although some believe it was boring I liked seeing his gameplan executed. And as Mir said, he's got a good foundation to build upon.

Faber was disappointing. It was clear from the get-go that he was a little cocky. I have no idea why he tried that spinning back elbow/fist but he paid for it. After Filho and Faber WEC must've been like 

Pulver's stand up is a little overrated. Someone has to tell him that you can't just cover-up to block punches in MMA. Those 4 ouncers get right through.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 6, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Nice Repro. Sick seats!
> 
> Bad few days for Filho. First he can't make weight by a long shot. Then he lets the fans down again by putting on a piss poor performance. They should make him fight a title fight next event (build one around him) or have to surrender his title. They gotta do something because he fucked WEC this week.
> 
> Sonnen had a great game plan. He exposed Filho's stand up. I would have liked to see him punish Filho a little more (Filho's body was open all night) because he probably could have finished him off. His punches were pit pat for the most part. Seemed as though he didn't want to commit so much and get caught and taken down. Nice performance, although some believe it was boring I liked seeing his gameplan executed. And as Mir said, he's got a good foundation to build upon.



Yeah, Sonnen was hardly hitting him but executed perfectly. Filho was so gassed, he really could have teed off on him and not worried about the takedown. Filho got booed real bad for pulling guard and I think some were for Sonnen not pulling the trigger. 



Goodfella9783 said:


> Faber was disappointing. It was clear from the get-go that he was a little cocky. I have no idea why he tried that spinning back elbow/fist but he paid for it. After Filho and Faber WEC must've been like
> 
> Pulver's stand up is a little overrated. Someone has to tell him that you can't just cover-up to block punches in MMA. Those 4 ouncers get right through.



I can't stress enough how much bigger Brown was than Faber, literally looked to be 2 weight classes above him. We had a feeling it might get bad for Faber when we saw that. I think Faber got rocked a little earlier and didn't have his wits about him when he threw that elbow. Brown capitalized perfectly. 

Pulver was just a step too slow for Garcia, which seems to be a trend now. He's not getting any younger that's for sure. It doesn't look to good for him. 

Fight of the night was definitely Cerrone vs. Razor Rob. Total slugfest from bell to bell. I can't believe they didn't show that fight considering the winner will most likely fight Varner for the strap. Cerrone has amazing recovering ability. He got rocked hard in the opening moments of the fight and popped right back up like a fuckin vampire. After that it was all him.

I will say Tito was cool as hell to everyone. He was making laps around that place like the WEC asked him to and took pictures with everyone who approached him. I really wouldn't be surprised to see him back in the UFC.  Pulver was cool too, actually both he and Faber took a picture after their losses with the gal that was sitting next to us and both were apologetic.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 6, 2008)

> *WEC bonuses and awards for â?????Faber vs Brownâ??????*
> 
> By: MMAmania
> 
> ...


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like Ill have to see if theres a slow mo gif of Urijah's fuck up..


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 6, 2008)

Little wild there.  If it landed it would be awesome, but jesus, what a fall.


----------



## A Black Guy (Nov 6, 2008)

We also learned that I am 2 weight classes above Frank Mir.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 11, 2008)

Dana's UFC 91 V-Log 11-10-08:






YouTube Video


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 12, 2008)

Dana's UFC 91 V-Log 11-11-08:






YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Nov 12, 2008)

Anyone buying the PPV this saturday?


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 12, 2008)

fufu said:


> Anyone buying the PPV this saturday?



I do most of the time, but I think this is one that I'd like to be in a public place for to see everyone's reaction. I have a feeling Randy is going to kick some ass.


----------



## fufu (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm picking Randy.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 12, 2008)

I am going to miss it.  I MUST attend a midnight showing of Rocky Horror for the school (I work it) and the call for me is 10:30pm.  No way, no how can I catch this circus act.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 12, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I am going to miss it.  I MUST attend a midnight showing of Rocky Horror for the school (I work it) and the call for me is 10:30pm.  No way, no how can I catch this circus act.



For how long though? You know the fight won't come on until midnight or so.


----------



## A Black Guy (Nov 12, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> For how long though? You know the fight won't come on until midnight or so.



It _IS_ a "midnight showing."


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 12, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> It _IS_ a "midnight showing."



What's that, Rocky Horror?

I'm a little disappointed AKIRA didn't try out for it. Dressing in drag is right up his alley.


----------



## fufu (Nov 12, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Dana's UFC 91 V-Log 11-11-08:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dana's little smirky giggle is starting to get to me..."heh heh heh".


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 13, 2008)

Dana's UFC 91 V-Log 11-13-08:







YouTube Video


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm starting to get giddy like a school girl for this fight.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 13, 2008)

Gina Carano Drunk Partying Photos | MMA Videos


----------



## fufu (Nov 13, 2008)

I likey Gina.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 13, 2008)

fufu said:


> I likey Gina.



Hell yeah. So does the red-head in the shots with her. They actually fought and she said that she could have beaten Gina had it not been for her humongous tits rubbing all over her face distracting her.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2008)

fufu said:


> Anyone buying the PPV this saturday?


Cheech and Chong are in town.  I'm not missing that after 37 years of wishing I could see them live.  I then have other plans for the next several days, soooo it will be another torrent download for me.  Now that FCZ is back up and running MMA torrents are easy again.  The pain in the ass will be avoiding all MMA fans that wanna talk about the fight 'til after i see it.

Ehhhh ... I need an invite to mma-tracker.org since my account was disabled from my last walkabout.  

Anyway, I hope all is well with all of you ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Hell yeah. So does the red-head in the shots with her. They actually fought and she said that she could have beaten Gina had it not been for her humongous tits rubbing all over her face distracting her.


I'd fight her if she'll rub 'em on my face


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 13, 2008)

BoneCrusher said:


> Cheech and Chong are in town.  I'm not missing that after 37 years of wishing I could see them live.  I then have other plans for the next several days, soooo it will be another torrent download for me.  Now that FCZ is back up and running MMA torrents are easy again.  The pain in the ass will be avoiding all MMA fans that wanna talk about the fight 'til after i see it.
> 
> Ehhhh ... I need an invite to mma-tracker.org since my account was disabled from my last walkabout.
> 
> Anyway, I hope all is well with all of you ...



Nice!! Have fun at that!!

Good to see ya poking your head in to say hello!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 13, 2008)

BoneCrusher said:


> Cheech and Chong are in town.  I'm not missing that after 37 years of wishing I could see them live.  I then have other plans for the next several days, soooo it will be another torrent download for me.  Now that FCZ is back up and running MMA torrents are easy again.  The pain in the ass will be avoiding all MMA fans that wanna talk about the fight 'til after i see it.
> 
> Ehhhh ... I need an invite to mma-tracker.org since my account was disabled from my last walkabout.
> 
> Anyway, I hope all is well with all of you ...



If you find a torrent before I do, can you send it via PM?  I am in the same boat and there isnt a thing I can do about it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> If you find a torrent before I do, can you send it via PM?  I am in the same boat and there isnt a thing I can do about it.


FCZ has open registration right now, and the'll have a torrent with crazy fast d'load speeds by 2 or 3:am.  I'll be on the road and won't even be able to d'load it myself 'til like wed or so.  

MMA-TV'll probably show it live on their site.

One of those should get ya goin' ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Nice!! Have fun at that!!
> 
> Good to see ya poking your head in to say hello!



I still lurk.  Interesting to see some of the bant members start to lose their masks and get back to their old BS under their new screen names though.  I get a good laugh out of some of it.  

This thread still pulls me back in to IM.  Thanks for starting it and keeping it up ReproBro.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 14, 2008)

Dana's UFC 91 V-Log 11-14-2008:






YouTube Video


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 14, 2008)

I will be watching.  I'm going Randy and Joe Stevenson FTW.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 15, 2008)

MAIN CARD (TELEVISED)

Champ *Randy Couture* vs. Brock Lesnar (for UFC heavyweight title)
*Kenny Florian* vs. Joe Stevenson
*Gabriel Gonzaga* vs. Josh Hendricks
Demian Maia vs. *Nate Quarry*
*Dustin Hazelett* vs. Tamdan McCrory
 PRELIMINARY CARD (UN-TELEVISED)

Jorge Gurgel vs. *Aaron Riley *
Jeremy Stephens vs. *Rafael dos Anjos *
*Mark Bocek* vs. Alvin Robinson
*Matt Brown* vs. Ryan Thomas


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 15, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> MAIN CARD (TELEVISED)
> 
> Champ *Randy Couture* vs. Brock Lesnar (for UFC heavyweight title)
> *Kenny Florian* vs. Joe Stevenson
> ...



Wow, first time I completely agree.  Let it be a UFC I cant see to uphold such a miracle  

(Ill be turning my phone off at 10)


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 15, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Wow, first time I completely agree.  Let it be a UFC I cant see to uphold such a miracle
> 
> (Ill be turning my phone off at 10)



Maybe I should reconsider a few of these picks..


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 15, 2008)

Day 4 V-Log:






YouTube Video











At the very end Dana doesn't look too happy about 50 cent's new song for the opening credits.


----------



## Chubby (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey guys,
Does any one know if Rich Franklin and Anderson Silvia fought again?   I watched dvd of UFC 60 something in which Anderson defeated Rich.  That day Rich didn't fight like the Rich Franklin I know of.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 15, 2008)

chobby192 said:


> Hey guys,
> Does any one know if Rich Franklin and Anderson Silvia fought again?   I watched dvd of UFC 60 something in which Anderson defeated Rich.  That day Rich didn't fight like the Rich Franklin I know of.



They've fought 2 times, same outcome.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 15, 2008)

Brock Lesnar strikes gold, batters Randy Couture at UFC 91 | MMAjunkie.com


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2008)

i just won a wad of cash on that fight   sucks because i like randy a lot, but i knew he would lose.. lesnar is just too big and strong


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 15, 2008)

God Dammit


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 15, 2008)

What i want to know now is...what exactly is Nog now?



Oh, want to know about my fucking night?  

Well, first off, I have a half ass girlfriend.  All she does is bitch bitch bitch.  So that set the tone nicely.

Secondly, I ended up at HOOTERS to catch SOME fights before I left for school/work and what do ya know, the one girl that wants to fuck me is working.  No, she couldnt work the last 11 times I was there, uh uh, tonight well work!  Also, I dont know a lot of UFC fans in this town that know their shit except one and he was there too!  So great, I couldve shot the shit with someone that actually knows a thing or two.  Not only that, but he was there with the one girl I have been dying to fuck at the gym since I started going to UF.  52,000 girls and he brings the one I want.

What a fucking night.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2008)

nog is the interim title holder.  the winner of the next nog fight (which is the next ufc) will fight lesnar and unify the belt


----------



## Chubby (Nov 16, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> They've fought 2 times, same outcome.


Damn.  I think when fighting with Anderson, Rich has to work more on his lower kicks.  Anderson is very tall and his knee kicks are very destructive.  If Rich can do some serious damages on his legs, then Rich has more chances of winning.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 16, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> What i want to know now is...what exactly is Nog now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you need to settle down already.


----------



## ironbull (Nov 16, 2008)

i hate you brock lesnar........
minotauro beats mir. minotauro beats lesnar
fedor still #1 heavy weight in the world


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Give it to Brock though, he came in prepared. His hands looked better, he didn't panic when Randy stood up twice, he took a couple good shots to the jaw.. Brock is more than just a big huge dude... He's gonna cause problems for everyone.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 16, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Give it to Brock though, he came in prepared. His hands looked better, he didn't panic when Randy stood up twice, he took a couple good shots to the jaw.. Brock is more than just a big huge dude... He's gonna cause problems for everyone.



He did look a lot better.  He still needs a lot of work on his stand up but it has definatly improved.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> He did look a lot better.  He still needs a lot of work on his stand up but it has definatly improved.



Absolutely. I was most impressed with how composed he was in there. The sole reason he lost to Mir was due to inexperience. He's learned a shitload in a year.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Dana's V-Log Day 6:






YouTube Video


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2008)

i can already say within the next year lesnar and fedor will be the biggest fight.  people will want to see that


----------



## ironbull (Nov 16, 2008)

PreMier said:


> i can already say within the next year lesnar and fedor will be the biggest fight.  people will want to see that


brock has to beat minotauro 1st which i think he wont do


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 16, 2008)

Bad news  for Randy is he is a _terrible_ actor.  Any one see that Scorpion King 2?  Ugh!!!   from acting.  He really needed to keep his day job cuz acting?  Not.  

Worse news ... he just got layed off from his day job.  Randy's had a good run, but ... tick-tock, tick-tock.  

I like the guy.  I'm a solid Randy fan, and I hope he does keep on fighting.  Randy is always fun to watch, showed lots of balls the way he fought on with that broom stick fracture against Gonzaga, and he could have been a great match up with Fedor.    As ReproBro prophesied earlier, he loses this fight and his big fight draw power goes bye-bye.

The Evan Tanner tribute beards are getting kinda shagy  now.  

This fight card was pretty good.  No boring fights and all had great non-controversial finishes.  Anytime I see Mazzagatti in the cage I expect to see some bullshit endings ... like that he required Gonzaga to drop another bomb on Hendircks when Hendricks was obviously shwagged.

Killer ground fights with some superior transitions and load-ups.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 16, 2008)

I have $100 on Fedor vs Lesner.... no doubt Fedor is probably very close in strength, far superior in skill and conditioning.


----------



## A Black Guy (Nov 16, 2008)

<YAWN>  No more Fedor talk until he's in the UFC, otherwise it's like talking about the tooth fairy.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 16, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> <YAWN>  No more Fedor talk until he's in the UFC, otherwise it's like talking about the tooth fairy.



Someone needs to ask Dana White what his beef is with keeping Fedor out of the UFC. Corture wanted to fight him and was denied. I heard Fedor challenged Chuck Lidell and that was put to rest. You have to wonder why they will not let him in. I feel like part of it had to do with Brock Lesner's UFC coming up. Now that he is in I bet Fedor gets an invite to challenge their new freak of nature big boy. In reality none of the other heavys in UFC could come close to Fedor. Brock for sure doesn't have what it takes to win that fight.

Lets all write Dana to get Fedor in.


----------



## A Black Guy (Nov 16, 2008)

Stunning logic.

By your taste in animal companionship I expected nothing less.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 17, 2008)

> *UFC 91 fighter paydays and salaries for ‘Couture vs Lesnar’ tops $1.1 million*
> 
> By: MMAmania
> 
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 17, 2008)

Dana's V-Log "Fight Night":







YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Nov 17, 2008)

BJ is right, him vs. GSP is a much better fight. 

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Demian Maia choked out by little girl  :







YouTube Video


----------



## A Black Guy (Nov 19, 2008)

Man, fuck the UFC.

Cutting John Fitch because he won't sign over exclusive rights to his name and likeness FOREVER for the UFC video game?

Fuck that, just don't put him in the game, why throw him out?


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> Man, fuck the UFC.
> 
> Cutting John Fitch because he won't sign over exclusive rights to his name and likeness FOREVER for the UFC video game?
> 
> Fuck that, just don't put him in the game, why throw him out?



His contract was scrapped???


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2008)

Jon Fitch, Christian Wellisch and possibly others cut by UFC at UFC blog for UFC news, results, videos, rumors, fights, pics and tickets — MMAmania.com

Wow, that is utterly FUCKED.

On the bright side, hopefully a fight between him and Shields can be set up.

What a ruthless move by the UFC. I wonder how Dana will talk his way out of this one.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 19, 2008)

ever since dana was on the scene, ufc is shady as fuck.  thats why i was sad to see pride go


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 19, 2008)

PreMier said:


> ever since dana was on the scene, ufc is shady as fuck.  thats why i was sad to see pride go


+1


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 20, 2008)

Not MMA, but ... there are a few BJJ fans here so enjoy "the 2008 BJJ World Championship" t0rrent.  It's in avi format so no need to open or convert any files, just download and double-click to watch.  Micr0t0rrent is what I use to dload this stuff.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 21, 2008)

Jon Fitch back in the UFC and will fight at UFC 94 at UFC blog for UFC news, results, videos, rumors, fights, pics and tickets — MMAmania.com


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 21, 2008)

Jon Fitch sounds off on getting fired, rehired and the infamous dotted line (video) at UFC blog for UFC news, results, videos, rumors, fights, pics and tickets — MMAmania.com


----------



## A Black Guy (Nov 21, 2008)

PreMier said:


> ever since dana was on the scene, ufc is shady as fuck.  thats why i was sad to see pride go



Yeah, nothing shady about Pride...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 21, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> Yeah, nothing shady about Pride...



I've read up a bit on this.  The problem doesn't seem to have anything to do with the game.  It seems that Fitch's managers at AKA demanded more money and wouldn't back down.  So Dana cut Fitch (and possibly more people who are from AKA).

It's hard to determine the truth of things, but this sounds plausible.

It's could be that AKA started this rumor.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 21, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> Yeah, nothing shady about Pride...



your taking what i said out of context.  the fact is ufc cut some good fighters because they wouldnt sign exclusive rights for a video game.  thats being strong armed and is bullshit imo


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 21, 2008)

And PRIDE lost it's network TV deal and ultimately the whole company because of ties with Yakuza. Now the DREAM organization (PRIDE's remnants) isn't paying some of their fighters..

I'd rather be released from my contract than fight and not get paid at all.


----------



## A Black Guy (Nov 21, 2008)

Obviously I was initially pissed the fuck off at UFC/Dana by my posting, but the fact that it got put to bed with a positive outcome in less than 24 hours shows that the org. isn't shady.  

When was the last time a baseball contract dispute was handled in a day?  Or football?  I fucking hate unions but I was about to call for one based on how inflammatory the initial reports were.

John Fitch is far from a star, and the fact that Zuffa managed to put out the flames and make something work for everyone in such a short time frame is the best testimony I've seen yet as to the aim and function of the organization and the sport.


----------



## A Black Guy (Nov 22, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Nov 23, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## tallcall (Nov 23, 2008)

fufu said:


>



X2


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 24, 2008)

Report: Randy Couture vs. Chuck Liddell IV in works for Germany event | MMAjunkie.com


Mac Danzig vs Josh Neer UFC Fight Night 17 fight possible for Feb. 7 at UFC blog for UFC news, results, videos, rumors, fights, pics and tickets — MMAmania.com


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 24, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 24, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Report: Randy Couture vs. Chuck Liddell IV in works for Germany event | MMAjunkie.com



yet more proof that the UFC is as retarded as don king.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 24, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> yet more proof that the UFC is as retarded as don king.



How so? Whether _you_ want to see this fight or not, it will still fill an arena and do a shit-ton of PPV buys. People have been wanting to see Chuck @ HW for a few years now, maybe this will be just what he needs to spark a comeback. Plus Randy speaks German, which seems like a perfect PR move to me considering this is the UFC's first trip to the country.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 24, 2008)

Reports of DREAM's fighter payment woes continue to surface | MMAjunkie.com


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 24, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## CORUM (Nov 24, 2008)

is chuck going up to HW or is randy dropping down again?


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 26, 2008)

CORUM said:


> is chuck going up to HW or is randy dropping down again?



Chuck might be moving up to HW, but nothing is concrete. Randy is definitely staying @ HW.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 26, 2008)

"Shogun" training for Mark Coleman:






YouTube Video











I don't know.... Shogun sure doesn't look as lean as he did when he fought in PRIDE... I wonder why...


----------



## fufu (Nov 26, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> "Shogun" training for Mark Coleman:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is Shogun fighting at HW? I just put two and two together...Coleman is huge compared to Shogun, he is huge in general. I don't see Coleman going to LHW and Shogun IMO is a natural MW.

If both Shogun and Henderson are victorious (or both lose), I'd love to see these two in the cage at LHW.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 26, 2008)

fufu said:


> Is Shogun fighting at HW? I just put two and two together...Coleman is huge compared to Shogun, he is huge in general. I don't see Coleman going to LHW and Shogun IMO is a natural MW.
> 
> If both Shogun and Henderson are victorious (or both lose), I'd love to see these two in the cage at LHW.



Nope, the fight will take place @ 205. I'm pretty sure Coleman has made the weight before.


----------



## fufu (Nov 26, 2008)

That's good.

I just realized Coleman hasn't fought in over 2 years...shit.

Hopefully it isn't an awkward fight full of hesitation and slop. It's been a while for both of those guys.


----------



## fufu (Nov 28, 2008)

*Gina Carano Interview*

Sparring With Controversy - AOL Sports


----------



## fufu (Nov 29, 2008)

WEC Dec. 3rd

UFC Fight for the Troops Dec. 10th

UFC TUF Finale Dec. 13th

Plenty of free MMA coming up!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 4, 2008)

Yay!!!  Brownie or Junie, whatever the fuck his name is gone!


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 4, 2008)

The Ultimate Fighter 8 Finale card released; 16 cast members booked | MMAjunkie.com

The full card includes: 



> MAIN CARD
> Efrain Escudero vs. Phillipe Nover ("TUF" lightweight finals)
> Ryan Bader vs. Vinicius Magalhaes ("TUF" light heavyweights finals)
> Wilson Gouveia vs. Jason MacDonald
> ...


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 4, 2008)

Brownie's bullshit on the last episode drives me crazy.  I dont care about his, whooo, big temper, its his "fuck this, no wait, im in" attitude.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 4, 2008)

Diego Sanchez may be making the move to 155:

News - Diego Sanchez to move down to lightweight | MMAFighting.com

And on his Myspace blog as well:

Myspace.com Blogs - I’m back! - DIEGO "THE NIGHTMARE" SANCHEZ MySpace Blog

I think this is the best move for him considering he's not the biggest WW out there. Hope it's the real deal.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 4, 2008)

A coked up Chuck Liddell talks fight with Randy, loss to Rashad and more: Chuck Liddell on Couture, Rashad and Retirement Video - Watch MMA Interviews Free Videos


----------



## PreMier (Dec 4, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> A coked up Chuck Liddell talks fight with Randy, loss to Rashad and more: Chuck Liddell on Couture, Rashad and Retirement Video - Watch MMA Interviews Free Videos


i like chuck, good interview


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 5, 2008)

PreMier said:


> i like chuck, good interview



I do too. I was never really a fan of his style, but I read his book and he's a genuinely nice guy. I hated seeing him get KO'd by Rashad.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 5, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> I hated seeing him get KO'd by Rashad.



Me too.  Lost 20 bucks on that fight.


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2008)

Anyone watch WEC Wednesday night? Fucking great card!


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 5, 2008)

fufu said:


> Anyone watch WEC Wednesday night? Fucking great card!



Yeah, I saw it. I was a bit disappointed with Wagnney, but Brian Bowles came through in impressive fashion. Torres' reach was just waaaaay too much for Tapia to overcome.


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah, but in a way I thought it brought a nice balance the card. Most of the fights were on the feet.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 5, 2008)

fufu said:


> Yeah, but in a way I thought it brought a nice balance the card. Most of the fights were on the feet.



Well, I like the ground game as much as anyone, but it seems Wagnney forgot that you can set positions up with strikes in MMA. Not being able to throw elbows in the IFL might have contributed to that though.


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2008)

agree


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 10, 2008)

UFC Fight for Troops is starting.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 10, 2008)

And I hated it.  Too much charity shit.


----------



## A Black Guy (Dec 11, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> And I hated it.  Too much charity shit.



I'll sit through an infomercial for the entertainment provided by those fights anytime.

Stop being a bitch.


----------



## A Black Guy (Dec 11, 2008)

Corey Hill's legbreak from the unshown undercard.






YouTube Video


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 11, 2008)

How come he didnt immediately fall over?

AND FUCK YOU.


----------



## A Black Guy (Dec 11, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> How come he didnt immediately fall over?
> 
> AND FUCK YOU.



Oh he falls...


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 11, 2008)

Christ.  Makes you wanna rethink the importance of leg kicks huh.


----------



## A Black Guy (Dec 11, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Christ.  Makes you wanna rethink the importance of leg kicks huh.




Or drinking milk...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 11, 2008)

oh fuck!!!!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 11, 2008)

Damn. That is fucked.

He just came back from an injury as well.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah but has some killer video to show the grand kids.  Beats the hell out of the old "walked to school two miles up hill in the snow barefoot ... both ways" stuff the rest of us will have.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 14, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> The Ultimate Fighter 8 Finale card released; 16 cast members booked | MMAjunkie.com
> 
> The full card includes:



I was impressed with Junie.  He looked a lot better last night then he did on the show.  Bader's win over Vinnie was huge.  Vinnie's stand-up needs a ton of work.  I still think he will do well in the UFC.  This was a good season.  I think we'll be seeing a lot of these fighters in the future.  Phillipe, Efrain, Junie, Bader, Vinnie and Krzysztof.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 14, 2008)

Perhaps youre right.

What I want to know...is after Vinnie took that shot and dropped, I noticed he paused, then rolled.  Was this an avoidance roll or was it a delayed loss of function?


----------



## CORUM (Dec 14, 2008)

that leg injury was NASTY!!!!! I think he needs to put some meat on his on his bones!!!

And the fights were good lastnight. I think Junie has gotten ALOT better, I am sre we will see more of all of them. Real talented season


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 14, 2008)

The guy he fought sure was an asshole.  Coming out to a song like that, dancing, sporting a dumb haircut, and lose.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 27, 2008)

Good card tonight.  Rashad looked great.  He had some fast hands.  Really impressive.  Nog was a big disapointment.  His stand up looked terrible.  Mir did a good job.  I will be excited to see him fight again.   Wandy got rocked.  Nice job by Rampage.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 28, 2008)

Man no talk about last nights card?  There were some good fights.  Kongo looked good also.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 28, 2008)

I thought Silva was going to take Rampage. If you look at Rampage's record it is not that impressive for how much credit everyone gives him. Silva either wins or gets knocked out cold. What a puss

I was dissapointed again by Forest. I thought he had a shot and very shocked he was knocked out. He can really take a lot of abuse. I would have liked to see him win and retain his title. Rashad vs Rampage would be a great fight. They both fight with similar styles and both have equally heavy hands. I look forward to that.

Who is stoked about PENN vs GSP????

That is going to be a coin toss. They are both so skilled and strong. I would honestly love to see Penn get his ass handed to him, yet I cannot stand GSP. He has become more humble over the past year or so, but he is still a cocky asshole.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 28, 2008)

Rogan said that Rampage did not have a great training camp when he was in PRIDE.  Now he has top guys training him.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah it was a great fight.  I lost all my main card predictions.  I liked everyone on the card, so it was an awkward feeling for me not seeing any good vs. evil.

Little surprised with the stoppage of Mir's fight after watching it again.  Especially when compared to Kongo's fight.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jan 1, 2009)

Finally finished watching K-1, a lot of shitty fights really.  Manhoef is a god damn monster though, I've never seen Hunt get wrecked that badly.

Overeem is a few cycles away from becoming Bob Sapp.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 17, 2009)

Anyone watching UFC tonight?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2009)

yes at 8 MST.  im going to be staying away from all the fight sites/threads because it happens early, and i dont wanna know


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 17, 2009)

Shoot 1/31 is the night to be watching UFC! I cannot wait!


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 17, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Shoot 1/31 is the night to be watching UFC! I cannot wait!



Yeah that is a good card.  Nate Diaz vs Clay Guida should be good.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 17, 2009)

Almost all fights 2nite = ghey


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2009)

i agree.. total bullshit.  im glad hendo and rua won though


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 17, 2009)

Coleman vs. Shogun was....jesus....  terrible.

Coleman I expected to get winded, but Shogun?!  Fuck the win, he was just as winded as Coleman!  Ill even go out on a limb and say that if the fight had not ended when it did, I doubt Shogun wouldve finished after the knockdown.

Franklins was...umm, well I know Henderson won the 2nd round.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2009)

yea, i was pissed that rua was so worn out.  seriously though, if i was fighting a guy that was washed up and 45, i wouldnt have trained hard either. heh

henderson took down franklin multiple times and they were pretty even on the feet. but hendo did more during the fight


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 17, 2009)

Ill wait to see it again when I am sober, so I can retort.  At this point, I wasnt impressed with Hendo.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 18, 2009)

So Franklin lost?  That sucks.


----------



## tallcall (Jan 18, 2009)

I liked Franklin, Davis, and Ruas. I totally agree that all the fights sucked ass though. Joe Rogan kept saying Franklin had good Jiu-Jitsu, but I just saw him leaving his guard way open and failing at almost everything on the ground....never try to takedown a world-class wrestler unless you are damn sure you can kick some serious ass off your back because their balance is INCREDIBLE and they have a very easy time keeping control (that's what wrestling is mostly about anyhow).

I can't wait for the GSP fight. I love BJ (especially if he can get me into the locker room to see Joe Lauzon at UFC Fightnight - which I'm happy to say that I'm going to see in person in Tampa), but I really hope GSP knocks him down a few pegs. I just think BJ has had almost everything handed to him whereas GSP has had to work up from nothing to be the champion.

I think the Diaz fight will be very good as well as Lauzon's fight with Hermes Franca (guess who I think will win ).

I'm also looking forward to the possibility of seeing Mac fight (he and Joe Lauzon were one of the reasons I got so intrested in and began training in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu in the first place, so I really want to see them do well).


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2009)

Rua vs Coleman was hard to watch. Rua had every opportunity to KO Coleman. It was literally right in front of him the entire time. 

At first I thought he was playing with Coleman, but then it was apparent he was gassed. The first round was exciting, but the latter 2 frustrated the hell out of me! 

I hope this fight isn't a forecast for Rua's future career. He looked a bit soggy as well. 

Not disappointed in Coleman...because, well...he is always like that. 

Did anyone see Coleman push Stitch the cutman when he was making his walk in? Coleman is such a case. He should go takes Brock's old job.


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2009)

Also, Rousimar Palhares' BJJ is scary. It's beautiful to watch. He's got great body awareness on both himself on his opponent. I've never seen someone move quite like him, he has a great flow.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 21, 2009)

Fedor vs Arlovski

Who is TOTALLY stoked about this? I want to see Fedor pound the legend into the ground. Maybe finally some of you non believers will see that Fedor is the best alive.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2009)

dude, arlovski is in deep shit..


----------



## Chubby (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey guys, 
Did GSP and Matt Sierra fight again? If so, which UFC?  I am thinking about renting a DVD.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 22, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> Hey guys,
> Did GSP and Matt Sierra fight again? If so, which UFC?  I am thinking about renting a DVD.



save your money....not worth seeing GSP whoop Matt's ass.....it was short enough you could probably find the whole fight on youtube.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2009)

if i was going to rent one, i would get an older on that has randy couture when he was young.. like ufc:15 or ufc:28


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 25, 2009)

Fedor is still the king.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 25, 2009)

For all you naysayers Fedor knocked Arlovski out cold..coo coo style! Lights out! First round KO is what I called, and imagine that! Maybe if Dana White would quit being a cheap SOB we can see Fedor run through Brock Lesner.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 25, 2009)

lesnar wouldnt stand a chance.  hell, josh barnett would beat brocks ass.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 25, 2009)

Did anyone else laugh when Arlovski dropped?

I read on another forum that that asshole charges fans for pictures with him.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 25, 2009)

i laughed.. i was way stoked, because there are always so many haters out there against fedor.  i was glad he crushed him


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 25, 2009)

Wish I saw it live.  Had to wait until after hours to see it on the internet.  No bars around here hosted it regardless of how many calls they received asking for it.

Lindlands knockout was funny too.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> For all you naysayers Fedor knocked Arlovski out cold..coo coo style! Lights out! First round KO is what I called, and imagine that! Maybe if Dana White would quit being a cheap SOB we can see Fedor run through Brock Lesner.



It's my understanding that Dana doesn't want to let him in to the UFC because he's afraid that Fedor will chew the shit out of his fighters, thus making the UFC look bad.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 25, 2009)

DOMS said:


> It's my understanding that Dana doesn't want to let him in to the UFC because he's afraid that Fedor will chew the shit out of his fighters, thus making the UFC look bad.



Where did you hear that?  Everyone is beatable.  It will eventually happen.  That's what I think at least.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 25, 2009)

Arlovski was controlling the 1st round with his superior technical striking. He made a dummy move by getting in too close to throw a stupid flying knee. Severe mistake. Reminded me of what Faber did when he lost his title.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> Where did you hear that?  Everyone is beatable.  It will eventually happen.  That's what I think at least.



I had a co-worker who follows MMA like it's a religion.  He's the one that postulated that.  He wasn't saying that Fedor won't ever be beaten, he was saying that Fedor would cut through the ranks embarrassingly quick.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 25, 2009)

DOMS said:


> I had a co-worker who follows MMA like it's a religion.  He's the one that postulated that.  He wasn't saying that Fedor won't ever be beaten, he was saying that Fedor would cut through the ranks embarrassingly quick.



Could be true.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 25, 2009)

DOMS said:


> It's my understanding that Dana doesn't want to let him in to the UFC because he's afraid that Fedor will chew the shit out of his fighters, thus making the UFC look bad.




The story I am told is Dana only wants to sign multiple fight contracts, and Fedor only signs 1 fight at a time. He asks a lot of $ to fight. The other federations are willing to pay and not obligate him to anything. The UFC pays their guys crap and forces them to keep fighting until they either A. don't lose to anyone no matter the conditions or lack of time to prepare for a fight, or B. they lose too many times or the fighter ends up getting too little notice or time to prepare for the fight they are under contract to do.

I wouldn't want to be forced to defend my title on a given date without choice just because I signed some paper.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 25, 2009)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Arlovski was controlling the 1st round with his superior technical striking. He made a dummy move by getting in too close to throw a stupid flying knee. Severe mistake. Reminded me of what Faber did when he lost his title.



Agreed


----------



## Richie1888 (Jan 26, 2009)

did you see the pay outs AA got 1.5 mill and a quarter mill bonus if he won and fedor got 300k and no win bonus

great knockout hes still the daddy


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 26, 2009)

Richie1888 said:


> did you see the pay outs AA got 1.5 mill and a quarter mill bonus if he won and fedor got 300k and no win bonus
> 
> great knockout hes still the daddy



Sounds like AA has a better agent.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jan 26, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> Sounds like AA has a better agent.



m-1 global or whatever there called must suck


----------



## fufu (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't see it as Dana thinking that Fedor would rip through "his" fighters. If Fedor was in the UFC, he would be "his" fighter. If he did become champ, he would be the UFC HW champ and give Dana even more reason to say that the UFC is the premier MMA org in the world. 

Now, what Dana DOESN'T want is to cross-promote and have a non-UFC fighter beat his champ. He doesn't cross promote, it is a cardinal rule of his. I don't think he has since Chuck Liddell fought in Pride and got TKO-ed by Rampage in the second round of the LHW GP.


----------



## fufu (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow did you guys see Faber's fight on Sunday? He just ripped through Pulver. Looks like his loss didn't affect him mentally. Faber vs. Brown II, come on!


----------



## fufu (Jan 28, 2009)

Who is watching St Pierre v Penn this weekend? I think I'll watch it at home alone. I got to see this one. In HD. 

I am so pumped for this fight. I get nervous just thinking about it.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 28, 2009)

I get anxious about the GSP v Penn fight too! I cannot wait for this....I really really wanna see BJ get KO'd. I really don't like either fighter, but BJ is just a lame.


----------



## fufu (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, he is incredibly cocky. A great fighter, but I find him pretty annoying after seeing him on UFC primetime. (which finishes up tonight at 10 ET)


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 28, 2009)

fufu said:


> Wow did you guys see Faber's fight on Sunday? He just ripped through Pulver. Looks like his loss didn't affect him mentally. Faber vs. Brown II, come on!



Did he fight Jens again?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 28, 2009)

fufu said:


> Yeah, he is incredibly cocky. A great fighter, but I find him pretty annoying after seeing him on UFC primetime. (which finishes up tonight at 10 ET)



Ive missed every one.

Yeah, this, THIS is the fight I was expecting to be near new years.  I love GSP and hate BJ, so these types of fights are the most entertaining.  Whats even better is that though I look it as good vs. evil, both fighters are threatening so its matched up well.  I want to be biased about it, but not this time.

I hope to be as happy as I was when GSP beat Hughes or when Rampage beat Liddell.


----------



## fufu (Jan 28, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> Did he fight Jens again?



Yeah, this past sunday. Beat him in the first round. Hurt him with a left hook to the liver, followed up with a storm of punches that dropped him to the ground, then locked in a modified guillotine and Jens tapped.


----------



## fufu (Jan 28, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Ive missed every one.
> 
> Yeah, this, THIS is the fight I was expecting to be near new years.  I love GSP and hate BJ, so these types of fights are the most entertaining.  Whats even better is that though I look it as good vs. evil, both fighters are threatening so its matched up well.  I want to be biased about it, but not this time.
> 
> I hope to be as happy as I was when GSP beat Hughes or when Rampage beat Liddell.



Besides me favoring GSP as a fighter, I want George to win because if BJ does, the belts will be locked up for a while.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 31, 2009)

Ahhh.  Maybe it was a slaughter after all.  

Whats interesting and commendable is that GSP went over to say "good fight" to BJ after BJ.......QUIT!  Yeah.  If GSP did that, BJ wouldve licked his gloves and such.  Fucking asshole.  He Q U I T !  Thats the worst of the worst.  Cocksucker cant open his dopey mouth now!

I am not glad Lyoto won, but I am glad he got a KO instead of a decision.  I still dont like him thus far though.  The rest of the fights were a bore.  Clays was good, but he never finishes.  Stephan is done. And Karo....I didnt think he deserved that win.  In fact, fuck him.  Boring fuck.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 1, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Ahhh.  Maybe it was a slaughter after all.
> 
> Whats interesting and commendable is that GSP went over to say "good fight" to BJ after BJ.......QUIT!  Yeah.  If GSP did that, BJ wouldve licked his gloves and such.  Fucking asshole.  He Q U I T !  Thats the worst of the worst.  Cocksucker cant open his dopey mouth now!
> 
> I am not glad Lyoto won, but I am glad he got a KO instead of a decision.  I still dont like him thus far though.  The rest of the fights were a bore.  Clays was good, but he never finishes.  Stephan is done. And Karo....I didnt think he deserved that win.  In fact, fuck him.  Boring fuck.



Man I love GSP for that, BJ came into his house and started shit, and guess what, he couldn't cash that check!

I like Lyoto and Thiago so I loved that fight.

Stephan is totally done, but I think the match could have been a bit more even (come on a 10 year age difference and 4.5 inch reach disadvantage - that's got to be one of the most uneven matches I've seen).

I wanted to see Nate do better, but oh well. Knowing his family, he might not be allowed to eat now (I don't think failure is tolerated well in his house). Clay kind of sucked too. And speaking of sucking, I can't stand that Karo, I really wanted him to be taken down by some no-name guy from Asia just to knock some sense back into him - judges didn't see things the way I did .

Yeah, BJ talked trash and got smashed. My best friend and I thought he'd probably have tapped out in the fifth round - we wanted to see GSP knock him out, but I like watching BJ tap too, of course seeing him (his corner) throw in the towel made me laugh and cry (happy tears) at the same time !


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Feb 1, 2009)

Dong should have won

I hate Lyoto and wish someone would beat his ugly ass.

GSP made me a lot of money last night! I would have liked to see the last round, but even that much sweeter to see that pussy throw in the towel. He was beat by GSP in 2006, and he was dominated by him in 2009. GSP looked amazing and his skill is top notch. I personally don't like him although he has grown up a lot and lost his cocky attitude so cheers!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 1, 2009)

I won $15 bucks.  Yay.

I am watching the fight again to hear the comments from Rogan and Goldberg.  From what I heard last night, Rogan wants to suck BJ's dick.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 1, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> I won $15 bucks.  Yay.
> 
> I am watching the fight again to hear the comments from Rogan and Goldberg.  From what I heard last night, Rogan wants to suck BJ's dick.



That's ironic, I wanted to suck GSP's dick! Huh, what a wild and crazy world we live in!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 1, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> I won $15 bucks.  Yay.
> 
> I am watching the fight again to hear the comments from Rogan and Goldberg.  From what I heard last night, Rogan wants to suck BJ's dick.



That is exactly what I was going to say... fuck he was seriously nut huggin BJ


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 1, 2009)

I am watching it again and one of the comments I heard Rogan say "wow how the sport has changed.  the crowd just cheered for BJ getting back into full guard."  Umm, no Rogan, GSP just struck BJ.


----------



## UkrainianGuy (Feb 2, 2009)

*penn got owned by GSP!!*


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 3, 2009)

LOL interesting accusations

UFC 94 Notebook: Accusations Swarm St. Pierre



> Welterweight champion and pound-for-pound stud Georges St. Pierre had little time to savor what many saw as a landmark performance against rival B.J. Penn at UFC 94 on Saturday at the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas.
> 
> J.D. Penn, the challenger’s older brother, confirmed to Sherdog.com that a formal complaint will be filed with the Nevada State Athletic Commission on Monday, claiming St. Pierre used a “greasing” agent during the UFC 94 main event. The 27-year-old French Canadian retained his welterweight belt with a fourth-round technical knockout.
> 
> ...


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow for Penn to make a claim that GSP greased himself up is redick! Like seriously just go back to HI and eat some coconuts or something.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 4, 2009)

Eh. Rules are rules though.  Either way, Penn will look like a crybaby win or lose.

Then again, GSP will be stuck with the accusation..  Its almost as bad as the crime.


----------



## Richie1888 (Feb 5, 2009)

penn not the first to accuse him of this hughes and serra did aswell


----------



## tallcall (Feb 5, 2009)

Didn't BJ gain a lot of weight right before this fight (I heard he gained about 20 pounds after the weigh in - he must have been fighting at around 180-5 pounds, I bet GSP was close as well, but to add so much weight right before has to be a factor on your cardio and was probably done in a very under-the-table way). 

Sorry, I just believe BJ was more at fault than GSP. If he had spent more time on his cardio, maybe he wouldn't have gassed out so quickly, but he apparently didn't spend enough time on it and is now whining and blaming someone else - it sounds like his usual fanfare really.


----------



## Richie1888 (Feb 5, 2009)

come to think of it u see him going for the high guard quite alot and it does always seem to be slipping down


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2009)

Report: War Machine arrested outside Las Vegas nightclub

by MMAjunkie.com Staff on Feb 10, 2009 at 1:30 am ET 






Just days after his release from the upcoming Bellator Fighting Championships, former UFC welterweight War Machine (Jon Koppenhaver) has been arrested in Las Vegas on charges of misdemeanor battery. 

The arrest came after an alleged scuffle inside Krave Nightclub & Lounge in the Miracle Mile Shops of the Planet Hollywood Resort & Casino.

Fiveouncesofpain.com was the first to report the incident.

Jay Rivera, a representative with the Public Information Office of the Las Vegas Metro Police Department, confirmed War Machine's arrest with Fiveouncesofpain.com and said "The Ultimate Fighter 6" cast member was taken into custody at approximately 4 a.m. local time on the morning of Saturday, Feb. 8.

According to a report from TMZ.com, security escorted War Machine out of Krave (-- a place described by one of their reps as "gay ... but very straight-friendly.") after an incident inside. War Machine then allegedly threw several punches at the security staff. He was then restrained and held under citizen's arrest until the Las Vegas police officers arrived on scene.

The incident is not War Machine's first brush with the legal system. 

In February 2008 War Machine received three years probation and was ordered to pay $2,300 in restitution to victim Darren Zatkow after pleading guilty to felony assault with force likely to produce great bodily injury.

The charges stemmed from a September 2007 incident in which War Machine punched and choked Zatkow outside of San Diego's Undisputed fight club.

Following the February 2008 decision, Deputy District Attorney David Williams III, the prosecutor in War Machine's case, told San Diego's San Diego News, San Diego, California News, Weather, and Sports - KGTV 10News.com that the probation was "the defendant's last chance" and noted that a future offense would likely result in prison time for War Machine.

Attempts by MMAjunkie.com (UFC blog for UFC news, UFC rumors, fighter interviews and event previews/recaps | MMAjunkie.com) to reach War Machine for comment were unsuccessful.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Feb 10, 2009)

Prison time shouldn't be too hard for the "War Machine" as it appears he is fond of male bonding. What a prick he deserves to get shit on. He obviously didn't learn from his last screw up.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## AKIRA (Feb 10, 2009)

> (-- a place described by one of their reps as "gay ... but very straight-friendly.") after an incident inside.


I love how they had to comment on it..




> He was then restrained and held under* citizen's arrest* until the Las Vegas police officers arrived on scene.


  Back to the gym for you!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

Cops: UFC Legend Has Finally Meth His Match
He's kicked the crap out of all sorts of UFC fighters, but now Kimo Leopoldo is battling a serious drug charge.

TMZ has learned the famously tatted MMA badboy was arrested by Tustin police Monday afternoon after they spotted the 6'3", 235 lb fighter wearing a Long Beach Police Dept. jumpsuit, complete with patches and a cloth badge -- a badge only cops are allowed to wear. The officers -- the real officers -- then searched Kimo's ride, where they claim to have found "a small amount of what is believed to be meth."

Kimo, who famously lost to Royce Gracie in UFC 3, was charged with possession of a controlled substance and is still in police custody. Cops say there will also be an investigation into where the 41-year-old got his hands on the LBPD gear.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 17, 2009)

Eh.  Fuck him.  He wasnt that good to begin with.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 21, 2009)

Sanchez vs Stevenson Right NOW!


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 21, 2009)

I think Diego is slightly retarded.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 21, 2009)

Stevenson keeps smiling after getting knocked in the face.  Doesn't he realize that it shows that it actually hurts you.....


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 21, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> Stevenson keeps smiling after getting knocked in the face.  Doesn't he realize that it shows that it actually hurts you.....



Ditto.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 22, 2009)

I watched the Koscheck fight.  Early stoppage.  Again.

I am really starting to not like Technical Knockouts.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 8, 2009)

Last night was one of the best UFCs. I was dead wrong about Gonzaga, but I got the other 3 fights right.

Oh yeah, Rampage looked like he didnt train hard for this fight. He more or less dominated, but not as much as I expected. I mean, Jardine has been knocked out before and...nothing.

Came close. Multiple times.


----------



## fufu (Mar 8, 2009)

I hope to see Carwin go places in the UFC.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 8, 2009)

Rampage vs Evens is going to be a joke. Who wants to place $ bets on that fight now?


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 8, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Rampage vs Evens is going to be a joke. Who wants to place $ bets on that fight now?



You think Evans is a lock huh?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 8, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> You think Evans is a lock huh?



Yeah I think Evans will dominate that fight. Evans is faster, stronger, and more well rounded. Evans will beat Rampage at his own game. Stand up and swinging I don't think rampage has what it takes.

In a slugfest its all about who gets in those couple good punches and it could be either of them. Either way that fight will end in a knockout.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 8, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Yeah I think Evans will dominate that fight. Evans is faster, stronger, and more well rounded. Evans will beat Rampage at his own game. Stand up and swinging I don't think rampage has what it takes.
> 
> In a slugfest its all about who gets in those couple good punches and it could be either of them. Either way that fight will end in a knockout.



I would have to agree.  Evans has some crazy striking speed.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 8, 2009)

Agreed.  Rampage just looked like shit last night.  Well maybe not utter shit, but a turd or a pebble.


----------



## Richie1888 (Mar 9, 2009)

anyone catch the girl at the start with the rack ?

gonzaga must be gutted it looked like he was finishing carwin until the punch


----------



## fufu (Mar 28, 2009)

Does anyone have HDnet so you can watch the Japan MMA cards?


----------



## Richie1888 (Mar 31, 2009)

fufu said:


> Does anyone have HDnet so you can watch the Japan MMA cards?



no mate it ll be mmatko for me


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 31, 2009)

Ditto.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 31, 2009)

Solid card.
UFC® : Ultimate Fighting Championship®


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 31, 2009)

It actually is and I wonder which fights wont be aired.

As far as Fight Night coming up, I could care fucking less.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 11, 2009)

Anyone watch Strikeforce tonight?  Talk about a snooze fest.  Mmmmeh, other than the Smith fight.

Poor Frank..losing to a twot like that.  Didnt even try.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 12, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Anyone watch Strikeforce tonight?  Talk about a snooze fest.  Mmmmeh, other than the Smith fight.
> 
> Poor Frank..losing to a twot like that.  Didnt even try.



The Smith fight was one of the best fights I have seen in a while.  Nick Diaz has a bright future if he can just get his anger issues settled.  Frank well, was not ready at all for that fight.  WTF was Diaz saying to him anyway?  Then he picks him up after the fight and calls him a legend after he humiliated him in the last minute.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 12, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> The Smith fight was one of the best fights I have seen in a while.  Nick Diaz has a bright future if he can just get his anger issues settled.  Frank well, was not ready at all for that fight.  WTF was Diaz saying to him anyway?  Then he picks him up after the fight and calls him a legend after he humiliated him in the last minute.



Exactly.  Why be a loud mouth and then be cordial?  If youre a bad ass, you fucking run with it.  Now whenever he talks shit, Ill be thinking its just an act.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 14, 2009)

My picks...


 	 UFC Middleweight Championship
*Anderson Silva* (No. 1 MW, No. 1 PFP) vs. Thales Leites (No. 8 MW)

*Chuck Liddell* (No. 5 LHW) vs. Mauricio "Shogun" Rua
Brian Stann vs. *Krzysztof Soszynski*
*Cheick Kongo* vs. Antoni Hardonk
Luis Arthur Cane (No. 9 LHW) vs. Steve Cantwell
Denis Kang vs. Xavier Foupa-Pokam
Jason MacDonald vs. *Nate Quarry*
Ed Herman vs. David Loiseau
Eliot Marshall vs. Vinny Magalhaes
Mark Bocek vs. David Bielkheden
T.J. Grant vs. Ryo Chonan
Sam Stout vs. Matt Wiman


I didnt bold those fights cuz I dont know them.

Anyway, I think the Silva fight will be one sided and I am not looking forward to it.

Liddells fight I am a little excited for though..  Shogun has looked horrible and I dont think hes gonna come back now, but if he does, what a time to do it!


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 16, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Jason MacDonald vs. *Nate Quarry*


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 16, 2009)

Toss up for me, but I am gonna side with him this time.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 18, 2009)

Liddell vs. Shogun?


----------



## Richie1888 (Apr 21, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Liddell vs. Shogun?



was gutted to see this but it wasnt altogether too suprising.

shame we didnt get to hear him come into dmx one more time 

should be his last fight cant see him fighting anymore like joe said all the gladiators get taken out on there shields


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 25, 2009)

Anyone see the amateur MMA match featuring the kid with no arms of legs? It had the potential to be an absolute trainwreck but his opponent basically just ran away for the entire match. I think this kid will get seriously injured if he continues and hope someone convinces him to do something else.  It matches like this that portray MMA in a bad light and draw public resentment.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 28, 2009)

Anderson Silva vs Forrest Griffin set for UFC 101 in Philly.  Anyone else think that Silva is just going to own Griffin?  I hope its a good fight but I don't know.  Griffin always puts on a good show so we'll see.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh really?  Hmm...


----------



## Richie1888 (Apr 29, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> Anderson Silva vs Forrest Griffin set for UFC 101 in Philly.  Anyone else think that Silva is just going to own Griffin?  I hope its a good fight but I don't know.  Griffin always puts on a good show so we'll see.



i imagine it will be something similiar to how quickly he put away irwin unless forest takes the ill not attack u if u dont attack me approach, but i doubt that.

how come they changed the fight anyway ?


----------



## fufu (Apr 29, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> Anderson Silva vs Forrest Griffin set for UFC 101 in Philly.  Anyone else think that Silva is just going to own Griffin?  I hope its a good fight but I don't know.  Griffin always puts on a good show so we'll see.



I think an Anderson who will pull the trigger will beat Griffin all day. 

I've always counted Griffin out in these big fights, and I will continue to, even though he has proved me wrong more than once.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 29, 2009)

Could it be cuz he has no knockout power and hardly has shown too much submission skill?


----------



## Richie1888 (Apr 29, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Could it be cuz he has no knockout power and hardly has shown too much submission skill?



he may hold on for a decision if hes plays it right and silva doesnt chase him  its a big maybe right enough


----------



## fufu (Apr 29, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Could it be cuz he has no knockout power and hardly has shown too much submission skill?



Exactly.

He is also boring, IMO.


----------



## StuckInBako (May 3, 2009)

guys forrest did beat rampage who is a hell of a fighter yet the guy still doesn't get any credit.

I am kinda partial to him though, i ran into him in the lobby at mandalay bay about three years ago, hell of a nice. Very friendly and had no problem talking for a minute and taking some pics.


----------



## Richie1888 (May 7, 2009)

had to laugh at this when reading the description for the movie fighting 

Harvey introduces him to the corrupt bare-knuckle circuit, where rich men bet on disposable pawns. Almost overnight, he becomes a star brawler, taking down professional boxers, mixed martial arts champs and ultimate fighters in a series of staggeringly intense bouts.

whats the difference between a mixed martial artist and an ultimate fight ? lol


----------



## Doublebase (May 18, 2009)

Pretty good UFC card for this Saturday.  Who you guys got?

Evans vs Machida
Hughes vs Serra

I'm going with Machida and Serra.


----------



## AKIRA (May 18, 2009)

I hate Machida.  Yes, I am on the "Hes boring" bandwagon.  However, I thought about this today...

Why do people automatically side with Machida?  Technical strikes?  What about Evans?  Does he not have what it takes?  Evans always struck me as a fighter that hasnt shown his full potential, but from what weve seen already its quite big and growing.  Machida on the other hand has the same thing I suppose.  I mean, he finally knocked someone out.  I think any kick, at the right time has a bigger chance to KO someone than a punch and Evans did that on Liddell.

Serra vs. Hughes?  I will side with Serra, but Hughes has been through so many fucking fights and their age range isnt that different.  What is Serra 9 and 4-5?  Meanwhile Hughes has 40 wins?  Fuck him though.  Never liked him.

I am surprised Double that you jumped bus on that one.


----------



## Doublebase (May 18, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> I am surprised Double that you jumped bus on that one.



I know.  I like Hughes a lot.  I also like Serra a lot.  I still think Hughes is strong as hell and can wrestle like hell.  Serra on the other hand is a smart fighter.  He is faster then Hughes and really wants to kick his ass.  It was a close choice for me.  It really could go either way.  

I don't know much about Machida.  I just remember him beating Tito a few UFC's back.  He seemed very good on his feet.  Hopefully he'll give Rashad a run for his money.  I don't really like Rashad.  Al though his speed really impressed me during the Forrest fight.  I've never seen a light heavy so fast.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 19, 2009)

Evens for the KO
Huges for submission, possibly KO

Evens is the superior fighter, and his stand up is 10x better. If Machita trys to stand with him he will get burned, and fast. Evens is very fast, very strong, and very accurate with his strikes.

Huges for sure out classes Serra in all aspects of MMA. Huges is cocky, but so is the little faggot from NY that talks like his last name is Gotti. Huges's last few fights have been anything but impressive to me, but I still think he is a great fighter, and still has time on the clock.. I'd love to see him tear up Serra and make a come back in the UFC to reclaim his title, then retire. Obviously GSP is so far better all around I can't see that ever happening, but a guy can dream.


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2009)

My question is not who will win between Serra and Hughes...but, who gives a shit?

We have a former WW champ, who is probably a future gatekeeper, vs a guy (who actually is also a former WW champ) who has not been able to finish fights and belongs at light weight. The fight is all hype and I'd rather have something else as a co-main event.

On paper this fight looks great, having two former champs face off. I think in reality it is different though. Don't get my wrong, I love to see a fight, but Hughes vs Serra isn't relevant in the sense that both fighters aren't going to go anywhere.


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2009)

I used to care, now I do not.  

I never liked Hughes so it innately makes me vote against him.  I love how Serra calls him out, but that was around a year ago.  Within that year, Serra has fought 1 predictable fight and 1 that was not.  Hughes hasnt fought since Alves and he did better against him than Serra was against GSP.  Its been so long that I actually looked up a GSP vs. Alves fight thinking it had already happened.

Point is, now that it has been a while, Hughes is an underdog to me, which earns him personal point.  However, I still remember who he is...BUT because I am able to not care as much, I can take the blinders off.  He is more experienced and Serra's record sucks.  With that, I am interested in Hughes winning, but not that much.

I am 50/50 on it.


----------



## Doublebase (May 20, 2009)

Frank Edgar is fighting Sean Sherk.  I remember seeing Frank on an episode of MTV's true life.  He lost the fight on that show.  Here is the fight card:
UFC® : Ultimate Fighting Championship®


----------



## Doublebase (May 23, 2009)

Anyone watching tonight?  I'm going to try to.


----------



## fufu (May 23, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> Anyone watching tonight?  I'm going to try to.



DL tomorrow.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 23, 2009)

on my way to friends to watch it now...yay!


----------



## Doublebase (May 24, 2009)

Didn't get to watch but from what I read it was a pretty good main event.  Links?


----------



## fufu (May 24, 2009)

Yikes!!! Everyone should watch the main event, it is on dailymotion right now.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 24, 2009)

Huges/Serra fight could have been better...I think it was called correctly. The first round knock down was a head butt and punch to the back of the head. That shouldn't have scored any points...if anything should give points to Huges for coming back from that.

I am shocked by Machida fight. I think it would have gone differently if Evans played his game, and not trying to mold himself to be better against Machida. I don't think the heavy pressure Evans could have put on him would have been shaken so easy....basically he didn't fight his own fight. I think Rampage will and we will see Machida get knocked out.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 24, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I think Rampage will and we will see Machida get knocked out.



I'm fairly new to MMA, but from what I saw last night I have to disagree.  Machida had Evans beat before he even threw a punch.  I think the fact that he's so technically sound and been doing this since he was a child gives him an edge over just about anyone that's out there right now.  I don't see Machida losing anytime soon.


----------



## Doublebase (May 24, 2009)

MMA Videos, Lyoto Machida vs. Rashad Evans Video, UFC 98 Videos


----------



## fufu (May 27, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Huges/Serra fight could have been better...I think it was called correctly. The first round knock down was a head butt and punch to the back of the head. That shouldn't have scored any points...if anything should give points to Huges for coming back from that.
> 
> I am shocked by Machida fight. I think it would have gone differently if Evans played his game, and not trying to mold himself to be better against Machida. I don't think the heavy pressure Evans could have put on him would have been shaken so easy....basically he didn't fight his own fight. I think Rampage will and we will see Machida get knocked out.



Evans did play his game, even his trainer Greg Jackson said so. Jackson said Evans caught got and Machida was the better fighter that night.

If Forrest could stick and move on Rampage I could see Machida running a clinic on Rampage. Machida is faster, better timed and more accurate than Quinton.

Rampage had trouble with both Forrest and Jardine...Machida's stand-up game is leaps and bounds better than those guy's. Machida has always looked good IMO, he has been slowly ramping up, he looks pretty fucking amazing as of now.


----------



## AKIRA (May 28, 2009)

I was blown away by Machida in the fight.  I wont be calling him boring any time soon.  Rampage could win, but hell have to resort to what made him popular:  his slams.  Now he just has to get in the pocket.

Serra/Hughes fight was a fucking joke.  I called Serra or at the very least, draw.  I cant see how they decided on Hughes, much less unanimous.  I am as shocked about that decision as I am about Evans's drop.

Serra won the first round regardless of the headbutt.
Hughes won the 2nd by a fantastic display of lay and pray.
Serra won the 3rd from a take down, shitty, but landed strikes, and some submission attempts.

Whats funny is that I called every single preliminary fight and got the two main events wrong.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 28, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> I was blown away by Machida in the fight.  I wont be calling him boring any time soon.  Rampage could win, but hell have to resort to what made him popular:  his slams.  Now he just has to get in the pocket.
> 
> Serra/Hughes fight was a fucking joke.  I called Serra or at the very least, draw.  I cant see how they decided on Hughes, much less unanimous.  I am as shocked about that decision as I am about Evans's drop.
> 
> ...



I knew Hughes was gonna win, he fought the better fight, IMO.  I wish I could remember why, but I was hammered at that point and can't remember.  A dude I know works at a bar that solely exists to draw people in to an apartment complex.  Their liquor license does not allow them to make a profit because they are considered a private club, so you drop a $20 and drink all night.  They get all of the UFCs, so I have my new spot.


----------



## AKIRA (May 29, 2009)

I watched it twice.  Hughes did not win.  He did not deserve an unanimous.  He did not earn a split.  He earned a draw.  At best.

He laid and prayed.  

Serra did more work in the 3rd just slightly enough to either earn a split or offset the balance for a draw.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 30, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> I watched it twice.  Hughes did not win.  He did not deserve an unanimous.  He did not earn a split.  He earned a draw.  At best.
> 
> He laid and prayed.
> 
> Serra did more work in the 3rd just slightly enough to either earn a split or offset the balance for a draw.



I agree it was wierd that it was unanimous...I thought the take down at the end would have come close to a draw. I guess reality is Huges maintained control of the fight majority of each round. Control is hard to argue with. They are both washed up so not much to sweat about. Huges is over the hill, and so is serra. Neither of them have a prayer anymore of toughing GSP. So hopefully huges will throw in the towel now that he got the win he wanted.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 7, 2009)

Arlovski knocked out in 22 seconds.






YouTube Video


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 7, 2009)

Pretty fucking sad.

WEC is on tonight.  Anyone else prefer WEC's intro to UFC's?


----------



## PCF FERG (Jun 9, 2009)

If you are live in Indiana and you would like to support you local MMA fights Chris "Lights Out" Lytle, "Irish" Jake O'Brian and others, you will want to attend Circle City Challenge III 06/13/2008 @ Red Cobra Wrestling 4375 Sellers Street Indpls, IN 46226 doors open at 6 PM fights start at 8 PM tickets are $15 and table seats $30 for more information call Ed 317-937-9349 or Anthony 317-937-9065 special guest Ref Chris "Light Out" Lytle himself!!!!


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 14, 2009)

Franklin beat Silva.  I heard it was a good fight.  Wanderlei that is.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 20, 2009)

USA vs UK finale tonight.  Also, sanchez vs guida and stevenson vs nate diaz.  Should be some good fights.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 21, 2009)

Night load of boring fights.  Thank god for the Lytle and Sanchez fights.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 21, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Night load of boring fights.  Thank god for the Lytle and Sanchez fights.



Yeah.  I'm so tired of Joe Stevenson.  He looked good the first round but then just reverted back to wrestling.  There was some really great Jiu Jitsu in there but other then that a pretty boring fight.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 22, 2009)

I usually do not like Ultimate Finales because the fights are a bore.  This one was no exception.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 22, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> I usually do not like Ultimate Finales because the fights are a bore.  This one was no exception.



Season 1 and 2's fights were great.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok 2 seasons were acceptable out of how many?  9?  8?


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 23, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Ok 2 seasons were acceptable out of how many?  9?  8?



I think they are going into their 10th season.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 23, 2009)

This next one may be good.  They NEED heavyweights, so its about time they fill their void.

On the other hand, I didnt want Rampage to be a coach.  He wasnt all that great the first time and he is next in line to rock Lyoto.  

I dont like how they jumbled all that up.


----------



## CORUM (Jun 23, 2009)

rampage should fight lyoto, but he wants to fight rashad BAD!!! why not handle personal grudges in the ring and get paid for it!!! AWESOME!!! think how great it would be a guy piss you off in a bar, and the two of you get to fight for almost 250K that would be great.... throw an ass whoopin and get paid!!!


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 24, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> This next one may be good.  They NEED heavyweights, so its about time they fill their void.
> 
> On the other hand, I didnt want Rampage to be a coach.  He wasnt all that great the first time and he is next in line to rock Lyoto.
> 
> I dont like how they jumbled all that up.



Rampage, Rashaad and Kimbo.  Should be interesting season no doubt.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 24, 2009)

Be interesting if Kimbo wasnt on Rampages team.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 24, 2009)

Not to mention, I wouldnt be surprised if Kimbo causes some jealousy in the house among the other fighters.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 24, 2009)

Kimbo will be an interesting twist to the show. I don't know the history of the show to say without a doubt, but he is probably the first contender that has already fought in the UFC, or no? I think that is sorta like having a produced artist be accepted on American Idol. It just seems wack to me. I personally think they should give him 1 last fight in the UFC and then everyone can write him off as nothing but a youtube legend. He whips guys asses that are way out of shape or half his size. Its not really that impressive by any standards. He doesn't belong in the UFC, and he is not even close to that caliber of fighter.


----------



## CORUM (Jun 24, 2009)

kimbo hasnt fought in the UFC


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 24, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Kimbo will be an interesting twist to the show. I don't know the history of the show to say without a doubt, but he is probably the first contender that has already fought in the UFC, or no? I think that is sorta like having a produced artist be accepted on American Idol. It just seems wack to me. I personally think they should give him 1 last fight in the UFC and then everyone can write him off as nothing but a youtube legend. He whips guys asses that are way out of shape or half his size. Its not really that impressive by any standards. He doesn't belong in the UFC, and he is not even close to that caliber of fighter.



They did a season called "comebacks" that was all former UFC fighters.


----------



## CORUM (Jun 24, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Kimbo will be an interesting twist to the show. I don't know the history of the show to say without a doubt, but he is probably the first contender that has already fought in the UFC, or no? I think that is sorta like having a *produced artist be accepted on American Idol. *It just seems wack to me. I personally think they should give him 1 last fight in the UFC and then everyone can write him off as nothing but a youtube legend. He whips guys asses that are way out of shape or half his size. Its not really that impressive by any standards. He doesn't belong in the UFC, and he is not even close to that caliber of fighter.



there's been one of those too. that gay guy adam lambert is releasing the cd that was produced before he went on the show.


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 8, 2009)

Great UFC card this weekend.  The Alves/GSP fight is gonna be sick. Can't wait!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 8, 2009)

I'd love to give my opinions on this weekend, but I don't want to jinx anyone. Seems the guys I pick for the win seem to lose. But the fight card this weekend is pimp shit!


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 12, 2009)

Great fights last night.  I'm so happy Bisbing got KTFO.  Henderson did a great job.  Can't wait to see him rematch Anderson Silva.  GSP vs Alves was a good fight I just wish Alves would have let loose a little more.  He def showed how strong he is by being able to get out of those takedowns so easily.  Brock won, go figure.  I just don't know who he is going to fight next.  Fedor?  That fight will cost Dana a pretty penny.  I'm sure he would make out on it though.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 12, 2009)

I actually thought Hendo would lose, but secretly hoped hed embarrass Bisping.  It was wonderful that I got that wish.

I also wished for Mir to win, but I didnt get that miracle.  It was such a obvious victory that i didnt take part of the uproar the crowd created.

GSP fought a smart game, as an intelligent fighter would.  However, it was kind of boring.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 12, 2009)

Seeing Bisbing knocked out made me smile, and the final punch was totally sick!

GSP fought a great fight...snatched Thiago off his feet like it was practice. Two totally different leagues of fighters there.

Fedor would make ground beef out of Brock. I had no doubts Brock would come back for the win.


----------



## DesertFox (Jul 18, 2009)

I hope Kimbo gets the shit kicked out of him.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 18, 2009)

i kind of hope he does too.  There is something of a fighter spirit that he has but it is truly different from a ring.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 18, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Seeing Bisbing knocked out made me smile, and the final punch was totally sick!
> 
> GSP fought a great fight...snatched Thiago off his feet like it was practice. Two totally different leagues of fighters there.
> 
> Fedor would make ground beef out of Brock. I had no doubts Brock would come back for the win.



Oh, I didnt ignore you.  I just thought you said enough for all of us.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm so happy Hendo shut Bisping up nicely! 

Broc really needs to drop the WWE shit and take some responsibility. I like Mir much more (mostly because we are in the same discipline). I really want to see Fedor kill Broc, then I want to see Fedor fight Couture. 

GSP was amazing as usual but I still LOVE Thiago Alves (One of my absolute favorites - right after Joe Lauzon ).


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 20, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 20, 2009)

Impressive.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 20, 2009)

I dont buy it.  Water was greased.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 20, 2009)

haha


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## bio-chem (Jul 20, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> I dont buy it.  Water was greased.



hahahah


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 21, 2009)

LOL!





YouTube Video


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 21, 2009)

Ghey... I wanted to see him kick the shit out of him


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 21, 2009)

thats damn funny. when a guys name makes someone shit thats cool


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 21, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 21, 2009)

Rampage Dry Humps Cagepotato Reporter


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 21, 2009)

rampage needs to cool it down a bit. there is funny and then there is disrespectful. he needs to get shot. i kind of liked the guy until i saw some of those stunts


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 21, 2009)

It sure is creepy, can you imagine how he acts without the cameras on him.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 21, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> rampage needs to cool it down a bit. there is funny and then there is disrespectful. he needs to get shot. i kind of liked the guy until i saw some of those stunts



I'm sure he just finished of a case of energy drinks.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 21, 2009)

kimo kemo dies!


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 21, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> It sure is creepy, can you imagine how he acts without the cameras on him.



I hear he is actually a pretty decent guy. My nephew and his father in law were his trainer and chef, until he accused them of defalcation.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 21, 2009)

Your nephew the chef defecated   on him?

Yuck!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 25, 2009)

Tito Ortiz and Dana make amends.  Tito back in the UFC, not that I see him doing fuck all.

Bigger, is that Affliction canceled there show next weekend.  It was meant to feature Josh Barnett against Fedor, until Barnett tested positive for PEDs.


----------



## thegoodstuffguy (Jul 26, 2009)

In MMA you can use any fighting style right?  Kicks, punches, knees, elbows, headbutts - whatever?

The fights always seem to be decided on the ground though, which seems to suggest that 1 on 1, wrestling style fighting techniques trump all others?


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 26, 2009)

thegoodstuffguy said:


> In MMA you can use any fighting style right?  Kicks, punches, knees, elbows, headbutts - whatever?
> 
> The fights always seem to be decided on the ground though, which seems to suggest that 1 on 1, wrestling style fighting techniques trump all others?



You are correct in your observation.  Wrestling, Jiu Jitsu are a must to learn if you want to be champion.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 26, 2009)

Josh probably told on himself...save the ass whooping he was about to get handed to him.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 27, 2009)

Fuck Affliction.  And fuck Barnett.  It sucks that we dont get to see Fedor fight, but IF it gets him closer to the UFC, so be it.

Lots of speculation saying he wont sign cuz of M1, but if there is any time for this it would be now.  I really cant picture any better time.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 28, 2009)

UFC wont sign for 1 fight deals...Fedor isn't down for that contracted deals where he has to fight anyone due to contract. My guess would be Fedor is not a huge spender and has more money now then he will ever need...so its not a money issue where he needs to obligate himself to get some cash.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 28, 2009)

If now is not the time, it never will be.


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 28, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> UFC wont sign for 1 fight deals...Fedor isn't down for that contracted deals where he has to fight anyone due to contract. My guess would be Fedor is not a huge spender and has more money now then he will ever need...so its not a money issue where he needs to obligate himself to get some cash.



Dana said "Fedor will fight in the UFC".  I believe him.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 29, 2009)

five ounces have an article saying he could be signed by the end of the week speculation though 

espn got the deal in the uk was hoping one of the free channels might have got it


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 5, 2009)

anyone seen these video funny as hell 

YouTube - Dana negotiates for Fedor (pt II)


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2009)

Fedor is a pussy he won't be in the UFC.

Signed with Strikeforce, and from what I read Dana offered him the farm.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 5, 2009)

Keep in mind being paid by the state of russia Fedor may not be the only one saying yes or no here. My understanding is the asking deal included ownership of 50% of the company. That doesn't sound to me like something a fighter asks for. Russian government...sure!

I want to correct my statement its not exactly 50% ownership, but 50% of the promotion rights to the UFC....close enough.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 6, 2009)

M-1 his promoter is the big problem.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2009)

Its pretty bad.  Before this all happen, there was specualtion that all Fedor fights is cans.  Or people who used to be good and are no longer.  Cro Cop and Nog may have been his best challenges.

I dont put too much weight in that thought, but now that hes avoided UFC _THIS _much?


----------



## CORUM (Aug 6, 2009)

AKIRA you got to protect that record, avois anyone who may tarnish it!!!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 6, 2009)

AKIRA I really don't think this is Fedor not wanting to fight in the UFC. I think its the driving force behind him that is causing the problems. It seems very strange to me that before he was willing to fight UFC on a 1 fight contract but Dana said no. Now Dana wants to bring him in and his promoting company is asking for the world. My understanding is Russia writes this mans paycheck, and I am confident they are behind the current situation as well. Until I see Fedor make a statement I have no reason to believe he is nothing but a stand up guy.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 6, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> YouTube Video



Thats pretty cut and dry.

I keep hearin (and believing) that the UFC is the best MMA organization in the world, but do other countries say this?  I mean, are there other organizations that are just as big out there and we dont know it cuz were here in N. America?

And dont fucking say M1.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sure there may be big organizations in other parts of the world.

But I don't believe they have the same upper tier skill level as the UFC.  Ever since Pride bit the bullet.


----------



## CORUM (Aug 6, 2009)

i think dana said it best "if he doesn't want to fight the best fuck him, im done"

i read somewhere that someone said no true fighter would fight for free to prove they are the best..... tell bj penn that!!! (im not a bj nut rider either) but that guy will fight ANYONE any time and it doesnt matter. they say he is the type of guy that you email him and say "hey bj i think i can whoop your ass" his response would be "whats your address" NOW THAT IS A FIGHTER!!! IMHO


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well based on the youtube video above I can see his point. The previous offer was some sorta bullshit, and now Dana wants to cash in on the publics huge interest in seeing Fedor fight UFC. I think turning down this offer was nothing more then to spit in Dana's face for insulting him the first time. I think eventually you will see either UFC fighters leave to fight him, or they will renegotiate an offer. There is no doubt Fedor could very well be the best heavy in the MMA scene. The top UFC fighters will always have it in the back of their minds there might be somoene out there who is better, and imo they will seek that fight either in UFC, or outside of it.

Every UFC fighter to leave UFC and fight him have been destroyed. I agree this situation is annoying, but I get it...and so should the rest of you.


----------



## CORUM (Aug 6, 2009)

all the fighters that left UFC?? they left because UFC didn't want them.... they were wash outs!!!


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 6, 2009)

I saw this this morning.  Thought about it all day.  It really sucks.  I wanted to see Fedor fight in the UFC now.  It will take him at least 3 years to fulfill a 6 fight contract.  He will be 35-36 then.  Then if he fights in the UFC and gets beat people will say he wasn't in his prime.  I put UFC at the top of the MMA organizations.  If you are the HW champ of the UFC then you are the guy to beat.  If you are the HW champ of Strikeforce, who gives a fuck.  Obviously Strikeforce is trying to change that mentality.  Right now that is the way it is.  I will not consider Fedor the best HW until he beats the HW champ of the UFC.  That is my opinion and I'm sure it is shared by others.    Its just really sad.  I don't think this is Fedor either.  It is his sponsor.  All though Fedor should be able to sway them.  Fuck!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2009)

There are other assholes out there that want to chant some sort of sneer at his next fight like "Fight Brock" and sorts.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 6, 2009)

Fedor Emelianenko - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Go read about him and then tell me he is not an accomplished fighter, or he only fights washed up people. He has dominated every federation of MMA style fighting as well as other styles.

Without a doubt he is an elite in the sport of MMA. UFC is probably the most well known organization, but that isn't to say they have the best fighters. If someone loses 2-3 fights in UFC they are kicked to the curb and labeled a has been when not too long ago they were top dog. Is Rampage Jackson a has been? Is Rashad Evens on his way to being a has been? There is the "best in the world", and the "best of UFC". UFC is not the pro ranks of fighting and the rest are minor league. UFC fighters for the most part make shit, and I think majority of other places pay better.

Fedor may have signed with Strikeforce, but I would be shocked if that limited him to only fighting there. He doesn't roll like that, and I am sure if the price tag was large enough he could take a UFC fight. The issue still stands that Dana does not want to shell out a contract for 1 fight...he wants a commitment to what 5 or 6?

We will see Fedor in the UFC when Dana offers a 1 fight contract probably 10m+.  Until then anyone that wants to prove to be better will have to seek him elsewhere.

I don't know why everyone is putting UFC as the place to fight if you want respect in MMA. Why don't UFC fighters fight in other federations to prove they are the best in the world? Oh I know why...its the long contracts Dana White dangles in front of broke fighters on the come up. It takes from from hungry new and growing, to their primes, and to their last fight in the UFC when someone else as taken their glory. Look at GSP for example. I don't know how many more fights he is contracted for, but he came hungry and lost a couple....he came into his prime....and he will fight UFC until someone comes along and takes his belt. He will lose a few fights and then he will be ready for some sub prime league right? UFC contracts pretty much suck, and obligate fighters to many fights.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 7, 2009)

I believe the UFC has the more elite fighters in MMA.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 7, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Fedor Emelianenko - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Go read about him and then tell me he is not an accomplished fighter, or he only fights washed up people. He has dominated every federation of MMA style fighting as well as other styles.
> 
> ...



You have to look at it from UFC's side.  If they give Fedor a 1 fight contract, he wins the title, then bounces to another federation, how does it look having the UFC champ fighting for another organization?  I honestly think if Fedor fights Lesnar, Fedor wins, and I think Dana thinks that as well, which is why he wants him sewed up for more fights.  Everyone know this is the primary sticking point and nothing has changed on either side.  From Fedor's end, he would be smart to take the fight soon, Brock will surpass him.  Fedor has how many years of real fighting experience compared to Brock's 2.  That has to take a toll on his body, even though he won all but one.


----------



## CORUM (Aug 7, 2009)

TROJAN, FEDORS LAST FIGHTS AGAINST ufc GUYS WERE WHO?? Arlovski, and big Tim..... Tim got ktfo by mercer (old ass guy) Arlovski lost to a nobody in rogers..... those guys are not in their UFC form. could they get back that way.... sure. but right now they look like has beens. im not impressed..... i just do not see it, they offer you 5 million a fight and the right to do whatever you want to come prove your the best (self proclaimed emporer) and you walk away??? obviously you may have some doubt in whether you truly are the best or not...... come on GUARENTEED 30 million!!!!!! looks like a dodger to me, thats making up excuses, just drop your managers and prove you are the best.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dana White traps people into a UFC career as I mentioned before. I can totally side with Fedor for not wanting a multi fight contract. If Dana wants to prove who is the best he will sign for 1 fight at a time. I don't think Fedor as any reserves to fighting anyone in the UFC. Its Dana White he has an issue with.

Secondly Corum maybe you didn't go read wiki about him, but he is very accomplished in many ways as a professional fighter. To claim only UFC houses the best fighters in the world is foolish. I think you will see more fighters fighting open contracts in the future because other federations DO have elite fighters, and these folks are not sucked in by Dana White and his empire.

added after the fact is...UFC is what people know as the household name in MMA. You cannot compare UFC to anyone because they do not fight eachother. Only when people are "washed up" do they leave their previous federtions to seek another fighting career elsewhere....Until fighting between federations is allowed, where fighters can perform in their primes, then you can't count anyone out.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 7, 2009)

Bottom line, he doesnt want to do it.  If I was him, Id say fuck the contract ties, I have a new contract that will pay what I may owe.  UFC has always been bigger than their competition (PRIDE may have been bigger in UFC's birth years), so it makes sense that the best would want to fight for the best.  

In other words, proving that he "cant" is impossible."  I have more reason to believe he doesnt WANT to sign and thats the bottom line.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 7, 2009)

I agree....he does want to sign....has nothing to do with not wanting to fight UFC...Dana is nothing more then a tick.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 9, 2009)

OMG what the hell was that pathetic show Forrest put on? Then he runs all the way back to the locker room? That was either a set fight to give Anderson his big intro into the weight class, or .... or..... I want to hear what Forrest has to say. My only guess is he was so emarassed by his fight he didn't want to speak so he ran away.


----------



## DesertFox (Aug 9, 2009)

Forrest just got completely humiliated and he knew it right away so he just left. I was looking forward to Kenny Florian beating BJ but it didn't happen...sigh.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## tucker01 (Aug 12, 2009)

HAHAHA that is classic.

Runnnn Forrest


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 12, 2009)

Am i the only one that thinks Silva looks like Seal without acne scars?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeah similar


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't think that is acne scars...yes they do look similar


----------



## GreenLit (Aug 14, 2009)

thegoodstuffguy said:


> In MMA you can use any fighting style right?  Kicks, punches, knees, elbows, headbutts - whatever?
> 
> The fights always seem to be decided on the ground though, which seems to suggest that 1 on 1, wrestling style fighting techniques trump all others?



This is why Gracie/Brazillian Jiu-Jitsu is so popular.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 15, 2009)

I  Fucking  Hate  T K O s.

Gina shouldve went to the 2nd!!!!


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 16, 2009)

Fight Finder - Fedor "The Last Emperor" Emelianenko's Mixed Martial Arts Statistics
Here's everyone Fedor has fought.  Impressive?  Yes.  Does it mean he is the best in the world?  No.  Fighting has changed tremendously in the past 5 years.  I want to see Fedor fight some of the new HW's.  Such as Brock, Mir, Couture, Kongo, Gonzaga.  I know he has beaten Nog before but I would like to see that now.  He could absolutely annihilate everyone I have listed but until I see him beat the HW champ, he is not the best in the world, in my eyes.

Also, check this documentary out.  It was on HBO back in 2002.  Really great insight into the beginnings of MMA.  Lots of ROID use.  Go figure.
Amazon.com: The Smashing Machine - The Life and Times of Extreme Fighter Mark Kerr: Mark Kerr, Mark Coleman, Dawn Staples, Bas Rutten, Eddie Goldman, Royce Gracie, Ken Shamrock, Igor Vovchanchyn, Stephen Schlueter, John Hyams, Frederico Lapenda, Gavi


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 16, 2009)

Umm..thanks.

Cyborg is juicing and there should be a 'Barnett' test.  Strip her of her title and give it back.  No men in Women MMA!


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 17, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Umm..thanks.
> 
> Cyborg is juicing and there should be a 'Barnett' test.  Strip her of her title and give it back.  No men in Women MMA!



Tru dat.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice post above with a history on Fedor. I think it goes without being said I am a huge fan, and believe 100% he is the best in the world. I hope Fedor and the UFC can agree on some terms to allow us the pleasure of seeing him fight Brock and some of the other top heavy weights. Once that happens I hope the non Fedor fans can become more supportive of this guy once he has proven himself agains the best UFC has to offer.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 17, 2009)

Hard to do that now considering the dodge.  I get the legality, but he didnt overcome it and that is what an "Emperor" wouldnt do.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 17, 2009)

Chuck Liddell on the next season of dancing with the stars...What the.
'Dancing With the Stars' Season 9 Cast Announced - Dancing with the Stars - AOL Television


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 18, 2009)

Silva talks about training with Franklin.  He seems like a really cool guy.  He speaks very well about the sport.





YouTube Video


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 18, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> Chuck Liddell on the next season of dancing with the stars...What the.
> 'Dancing With the Stars' Season 9 Cast Announced - Dancing with the Stars - AOL Television



Worst news for Liddell.  Worst loss.


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 20, 2009)

maybe get santos one of these 

Athletics Gender Row: South African Caster Semenya To Undergo Gender Test After Winning Gold Medal | World News | Sky News


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 19, 2009)

What?  WHAT?!  Cro Cop, what the fuck man?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 19, 2009)

By the way, note to referee, if Kampman is standing, its not a ko or even a tko.


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 21, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> What?  WHAT?!  Cro Cop, what the fuck man?



doesnt look like he has the heart or the skill anymore. 

Kampman looked out on his feet i thought the ref was right to step in it would only have got worse. that fight was my shock of the night


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 21, 2009)

Ive never agreed with stoppages with a fighter standing.  Kamp was pissed about it afterward, which sealed the deal of disapproval for me.

Cant someone have a fucking chin nowadays?


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 22, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Ive never agreed with stoppages with a fighter standing.  Kamp was pissed about it afterward, which sealed the deal of disapproval for me.
> 
> Cant someone have a fucking chin nowadays?



inteligent defence


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 22, 2009)

Bah.  Cabbage has zero defense, yet the fights go on longer cuz everyone knows he has a chin.  There is really no way to discover that unless at least they go down.

Even in boxing when theyd call a tko when the fighters were standing its ridiculous to me.  Not the defender's fault the attacker has NO KO power.


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 23, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Bah.  Cabbage has zero defense, yet the fights go on longer cuz everyone knows he has a chin.  There is really no way to discover that unless at least they go down.
> 
> Even in boxing when theyd call a tko when the fighters were standing its ridiculous to me.  Not the defender's fault the attacker has NO KO power.



still kampman looked out on his feet his hand we re barely up. the ref just stopped the inevitable


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 23, 2009)

on second thought maybe ur right but im undecided i think the ref did the right thing. if in doubt and all that 







question now is who do u take between him and swick ?

i was shocked at this dont know if anyone else saw it 

Quinton “Rampage” Jackson Retires : Five Ounces of Pain


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't think he retired... Just quit the UFC


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 24, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> I don't think he retired... Just quit the UFC




five ounces says he retired and so did his statement i think


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 24, 2009)

Im not gonna get too washed up on this.  I believe hell be back.  However if he doesnt, I cant say Ill miss the fun.  I mean, I think he did the best among the PRIDE fighters, but he mostly boxed while he was there.  No slams.  However he is my favorite fighter beside GSP.

That being said, its a little difficult to watch TUF now.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 24, 2009)

Did you guys watch TUF?  I missed last nights episode but saw the premiere.  It is hard to root against Kimbo, he seems to be a pretty good team player from the previews of what's to come.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 24, 2009)

I saw it and they set up a fight with him against Roy Nelson for next week.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome, I hope he beats that tubby bitch, but I doubt it.  Rampage is hilarious this year, did you see when they were picking teams and it was his first pick, he went, "Ti..., Kimbo Slice!  Haha, Titties thought I was gonna pick him first."  Sucks possibly losing him, would have loved to see that Rashad fight.


----------



## Richie1888 (Oct 1, 2009)

no one see kimbos fight. had no clue what to do when it hit the deck 

dana seems to be playing down the win looks like kimbo will definately fight on a ufc card


----------



## yeksetm (Oct 1, 2009)

Im Australia and we've only had the 1st two episodes and from the looks of it none of those big fuckers have any cardio! I felt embarrased watching that 6'7 dude fight.  He got the guy down and then snoozed on top of him.  i reckon Kimbo looks the fittest out of the lot.  Sunday night episode 3 and im looking forward to seeing some gold teeth scattered around the floor.  My 2cents!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 1, 2009)

Kimbo's fight is yet another reason why I hate most TKOs.


----------



## david100proof (Oct 1, 2009)

Kimbo is such a big losser send him back to the streets


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 1, 2009)

Kimbo is a street fighter...doesn't belong in UFC...said it from the start...still feel strongly he will never hack it. Kimbo is large, strong, and youtube fights wanna be tough guy gang bangers for money... put him up against a real fighter and he looks like nothing more then a big pussy.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 1, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Kimbo is a street fighter...doesn't belong in UFC...said it from the start...still feel strongly he will never hack it. Kimbo is large, strong, and youtube fights wanna be tough guy gang bangers for money... put him up against a real fighter and he looks like nothing more then a big pussy.



I have more of a respect for Kimbo after watching him on TUF.  He seems down to earth and eager to learn.  Yes he is a street fighter but a lot of UFC figters were street fighters.  He didn't look horrible against Roy Nelson but he def needs to work on his Jiu Jitsu and wrestling.  He's getting up there in age but I think if he keeps training he could def be a good cage fighter.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 1, 2009)

david100proof said:


> Kimbo is such a big losser send him back to the streets


----------



## yeksetm (Oct 2, 2009)

Finally watched the Kimbo fight on UF10 and man he sucked.  I knew his ground game was lacking but i didn't think it was that poor.  He should go away and just concentrate on his wrestling/ JJ.  His stand up is pretty good, keeps his head tucked and his hands high.  But as stated in a previous post his age is a massive factor and I think his UFC window is almost closed.  Dana White might let him fight for marketing reasons!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 2, 2009)

I am not saying Kimbo can't improve. I am saying he has so much to improve on that he isn't likely going to hack it in the UFC. He can be the king of youtube street fights against wanna be hard ass thugs, but he is no where near the fighter he needs to be in order to have a prayer in UFC.

This isn't a stab at him...its just the facts.


----------



## CORUM (Oct 6, 2009)

anyone who thought kimbo had a chance in the UFC was blind, deaf, dumb, and needs to find a new sport!!! i remember everyone hyping him up, this fat ass idiot was saying he can beat any of your UFC pussies!!! DAMN FATASS where'd ya go???? i really hate that kid that thinks he knows everything!!!


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 6, 2009)

CORUM said:


> anyone who thought kimbo had a chance in the UFC was blind, deaf, dumb, and needs to find a new sport!!! i remember everyone hyping him up, this fat ass idiot was saying he can beat any of your UFC pussies!!! DAMN FATASS where'd ya go???? i really hate that kid that thinks he knows everything!!!



Everyone?  I don't think anyone on here was saying anything of the sort.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 6, 2009)

I put some thought into this..

Kimbo is a lot nicer than I thought he was, regardless of his look.  In any case, I dont see him going to improve really.  I mean, when will he?  Hes kind of old.  Not to mention, throughout his quest for such knowledge, well get sick of him losing.  Its kind of  predictable now.  Hes got a puncher's chance, but so do most fighters.

I think he should try out for boxing.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 6, 2009)

Aside from looking like a troll Kimbo for sure seems nice and more real then I originally thought.

The whole Kimbo getting a second shot on the show is a joke and a half. I think he is a strong striker,  but will most likely never be a UFC top fighter.

I am going to agree he would probably do MUCH MUCH better trying to fight pro in boxing. He has the power but his chin is still in question for me since a baby jab knocked him down.


----------



## Richie1888 (Oct 14, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Aside from looking like a troll Kimbo for sure seems nice and more real then I originally thought.
> 
> The whole Kimbo getting a second shot on the show is a joke and a half. I think he is a strong striker,  but will most likely never be a UFC top fighter.
> 
> I am going to agree he would probably do MUCH MUCH better trying to fight pro in boxing. He has the power but his chin is still in question for me since a baby jab knocked him down.



houston vs kimbo has the potential to be a good fight


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 14, 2009)

Richie1888 said:


> houston vs kimbo has the potential to be a good fight



There you go.  There are some really good fighters in the UFC that have great stand up but little to no ground game.  Stick him in there with some of those guys.  With Kimbo, it's always entertaining.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 14, 2009)

Another fighter you could say that doesnt belong is Clay Guida.  Hes a brawler, but hes fun to watch every time.  But..well, hell never be a champ.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 15, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Another fighter you could say that doesnt belong is Clay Guida.  Hes a brawler, but hes fun to watch every time.  But..well, hell never be a champ.



Yes but he is a big stepping stone for the welter weights.  Kinda like a Keith Jardine for the LH's.  Clay always puts on a great show.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 25, 2009)

Shogun got fucked .... what a bullshit set of judges... what fight were they watching?


----------



## tallcall (Oct 25, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Shogun got fucked .... what a bullshit set of judges... what fight were they watching?



That's what I thought! I still love my boy Lyoto though and am glad he won (technically...kind of...in some strange way that I don't understand in the last round). 

Maybe the judges just forgot which one was which (Lets be honest, they all look alike). Unanamous decision, insert random Brazilian name here.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 25, 2009)

Shogun didn't even look touched after 5 rounds...Lyota was lookin a little battered. There is no way he won that hands down....I don't even think he won any round the whole fight...its a crock of shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah it was an extreme let down and, well, a joke.  Really, how can this be taken seriously?  How did Bruce Buffer not question what he was going to announce?


----------



## Richie1888 (Oct 26, 2009)

I just cant get how 3 judges saw it that way usually dodgy decisions are split. 

im a hugh lyoto fan but everytime he tried to shoot away to the side shogun got him with a leg kick. lyoto landed some good shots but over the course he only managed to win the 3rd .


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm dieing to see this fight.  I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 27, 2009)

you are not missing anything....but a huge let down!


----------



## Richie1888 (Oct 28, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> I'm dieing to see this fight.  I can't find it anywhere.



on reflection im starting to come round to lyotos and the judges way of thinking it was a much closer fight than is being made out


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 28, 2009)

I watched it twice and its still Rua all the way.

One could argue that you cant win the championship with leg kicks.  Yeah?  Then how did Forrest win it?  Not to mention Rua looked unmarked after the fight, yet Machida's legs, torso, and FACE were marked.

Really, whats it going to take????


By the way, Lesnar is out of 106.  Hes got the sniffles.  Unbelievable.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 1, 2009)

Richie1888 said:


> houston vs kimbo has the potential to be a good fight



I read on Sherdog.com that this is fight happening at the TUF finale.


----------



## Richie1888 (Nov 2, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> I read on Sherdog.com that this is fight happening at the TUF finale.



means he didnt get back in then or did and got beat again


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 2, 2009)

Richie1888 said:


> means he didnt get back in then or did and got beat again



Means he didn't get back in I guess.  He is just on the card fighting another UFC fighter.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 2, 2009)

Kimbo is lame-o


----------



## Richie1888 (Nov 3, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> Means he didn't get back in I guess.  He is just on the card fighting another UFC fighter.



was fairly safe to say he was getting to fight in the ufc regardless as even for a couple of fight hes a draw and Dana can watch him get wooped 

odds that houston takes it to the ground anyone ?


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 3, 2009)

Richie1888 said:


> was fairly safe to say he was getting to fight in the ufc regardless as even for a couple of fight hes a draw and Dana can watch him get wooped
> 
> odds that houston takes it to the ground anyone ?



He is probably getting paid more then 99% of the UFC fighters too.  

Dana is probably offering a nice KO bonus to whoever wins.  Who ever is fighting Kimbo would be expected to take him down.  Houston is one tough mother and is completely capable of handle Kimbo on his feet.  So with that said, I'm expecting an exciting fight.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 3, 2009)

Don't forget about the Fedor vs Brett Rogers fight this Saturday.  Its free on CBS I believe.  No time to search it.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 3, 2009)

looking forward to the Fedor fight...my only regret is not getting tickets to see it live.


----------



## Richie1888 (Nov 3, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> He is probably getting paid more then 99% of the UFC fighters too.
> 
> Dana is probably offering a nice KO bonus to whoever wins.  Who ever is fighting Kimbo would be expected to take him down.  Houston is one tough mother and is completely capable of handle Kimbo on his feet.  So with that said, I'm expecting an exciting fight.



lol im sure we ve been here before expecting stand up and one fighter thinks he ll be smart and take it down. 

that being said if they stay on the feet i very much expect houston to knock his block off. for all his failings on the ground he is a good striker .

i get the feeling dana went to the like of a alexander / irwin fight alike and probaly wasnt bothered who took the fight.

i hope we re not dissapoint with this bout. its turned into a guilty plessure for me im looking forward to it


----------



## Richie1888 (Nov 3, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> Don't forget about the Fedor vs Brett Rogers fight this Saturday.  Its free on CBS I believe.  No time to search it.



Fedor by whatever he feel like or rodgers by KO ?


----------



## KenEm (Nov 3, 2009)

I predict a 99.9% chance of a relatively quick KO or submission by Fedor in round 1.



(The other 0.1% chance is a quick, shocking KO by Rogers in round 1.  But I think Fedor is WAY too smart, and skilled, to let that happen.  He's fought brawlers before.)


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 3, 2009)

Imagine if Rogers connects.  What then?  Is Rogers the next big thing?  What does SF do then?


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 3, 2009)

Richie1888 said:


> Fedor by whatever he feel like or rodgers by KO ?



Yes Brett Rogers is undefeated but can you name any fighters he has beaten other then Arlovski?  I am more of a UFC fan so I don't know a lot of the fighters outside of it.  I just don't think he has enough experience to beat Fedor.  I'll say Fedor by triangle.


----------



## Richie1888 (Nov 5, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> Yes Brett Rogers is undefeated but can you name any fighters he has beaten other then Arlovski?  I am more of a UFC fan so I don't know a lot of the fighters outside of it.  I just don't think he has enough experience to beat Fedor.  I'll say Fedor by triangle.



theres a punchers chance as always but really unless something freak happens it should be fedor for the win 

ill play it safe and fedor by arm bar in the first 

speaking of arm bars anybody catch big babys arm bar on tuf ? cant think of as better one ive seen


----------



## Richie1888 (Nov 5, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Imagine if Rogers connects.  What then?  Is Rogers the next big thing?  What does SF do then?



for them i think its win win. 

if fedor wins the american public get to see just why hes the best and he increases his profile in the states.

if he looses SF can say that they have the legend killer on their books and market rodgers accordingly. whilst they do that they can build fedor up for the rematch


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 5, 2009)

Richie1888 said:


> speaking of arm bars anybody catch big babys arm bar on tuf ? cant think of as better one ive seen



I have it DVR'ed.  Thanks for the spoiler.  Al though I can't tell from your post if Big Baby arm bared somebody or got arm bared.  I'm assuming he arm bared the dude cause he said he was going to rip somebody's arm off.


----------



## Richie1888 (Nov 5, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> I have it DVR'ed.  Thanks for the spoiler.  Al though I can't tell from your post if Big Baby arm bared somebody or got arm bared.  I'm assuming he arm bared the dude cause he said he was going to rip somebody's arm off.



sorry mate

ill not say who are barred who.

quarter final fights are announced aswell some good fights in there 

i wanted to say something else about it but ill not till i know uve seen it


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 5, 2009)

Richie1888 said:


> sorry mate
> 
> ill not say who are barred who.
> 
> ...



No.  There are NOT good fights in there.  Unless you count, at most, 2.


Speaking of the above post about Rogers vs. Fedor.  I disagree with you about Rogers winning.  Remember what happened to Elite when Kimbo lost?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 5, 2009)

Fedor will dominate the fight...he has a strong chin so I'm not worried about him getting knocked out. So the odds of that happening in my eyes are very slim.

How the cards fall will determine if Rogers gets KO'd or taps to a rear naked choke.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 5, 2009)

I think its a joke, frankly.  The only fight worth a damn is Miller vs. Shields.  I love Mousasi, but his fight is a joke as well.

Either way, I guess I have to see this while I am out n about, but I dont know where.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 5, 2009)

UFC making it a competition this Saturday.  UFC 105 free on Spike.

UFC??® 105 COUTURE vs VERA


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 5, 2009)

Check this card out.  The top 3 fights are great.  Ken Flo vs Guida.  
UFC??® 107 PENN vs SANCHEZ


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 5, 2009)

I think one of the fighters here for Saturday nights event was at my gym tonight. I don't know who since I don't follow much outside of the UFC aside from Fedor....but whoever it was was throwing some INSANE kicks on the bag. Just watching this man kick the bag made me realize I could never last in a ring because even one of those on my leg would have put me down. It was very impressive to say the least.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 5, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I think one of the fighters here for Saturday nights event was at my gym tonight. I don't know who since I don't follow much outside of the UFC aside from Fedor....but whoever it was was throwing some INSANE kicks on the bag. Just watching this man kick the bag made me realize I could never last in a ring because even one of those on my leg would have put me down. It was very impressive to say the least.



I saw this guy kicking a column in this building and parts of the building were coming down from the ceiling when he would kick the column.  He had a bald head except for a pony tail.  Crazy.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 5, 2009)

That was Mr Li from Kickboxer.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 6, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> That was Mr Li from Kickboxer.



O!  Maybe that's who it was.  I also remember at this summer job I had.  A guy could hammer a nail all the way through a 2 x 4 with one strike.  It was amazing.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah I was amazed how hard this guy was throwing kicks...I wouldn't want to even block one no less get hit by one. Again I cannot confirm he is fighting this weekend, but I wouldn't be surprised. It was very obvious he was not just an average joe hitting the bag for fun. Not to mention he was wearing trunks, gloves, and nothing on his feet but little slipper like deals.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 6, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> O!  Maybe that's who it was.  I also remember at this summer job I had.  A guy could hammer a nail all the way through a 2 x 4 with one strike.  It was amazing.



Miagi has good eyes.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 8, 2009)

Good fight.  Fedor always seems to look like he is getting beat then justs land a huge shot and knock his opponents block off.  That was a hell of a punch.  Fedor is exciting to watch.  Fedor was patient, emotionless and very calm during that fight.  Brett did a good job the first round but seem to gas a little towards the end.  The only thing about Fedor now is who is he going to fight next?  And who really cares that much?  I mean Brett Rogers was undefeated and is a good fighter but he's not in the same class as Fedor.  Fedor needs to fight in the UFC.  That's it.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 8, 2009)

Overeem comes to mind.  After that, yep, thats it.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 8, 2009)

Rogers was way out classed. He really had the power, but Fedor had for more skill, and maybe I am the only one that noticed but Fedor had zero problems manipulating Rogers body. There was a pretty serious size difference which leads me to believe Fedor could handle himself just fine with Brock. These big bulls get winded very quickly and then Fedor takes advantage. That hay maker at the end was insane...he almost fell on his face be put so much into that punch! I would have like to see a more humble Rogers rather then a guy claiming if he threw more punches the fight was his....talk is cheap. Fedor is a true sportsman.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 8, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Rogers was way out classed. He really had the power, but Fedor had for more skill, and maybe I am the only one that noticed but Fedor had zero problems manipulating Rogers body. There was a pretty serious size difference which leads me to believe Fedor could handle himself just fine with Brock. These big bulls get winded very quickly and then Fedor takes advantage. That hay maker at the end was insane...he almost fell on his face be put so much into that punch! I would have like to see a more humble Rogers rather then a guy claiming if he threw more punches the fight was his....talk is cheap. Fedor is a true sportsman.



Summarized very well.  Agree 100%.  Fedor must fight Brock.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 14, 2009)

Free UFC on Spike tonight.  First fight is really good so far.


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2009)

So I thought Vera won.

What about you guys?

I can see the argument for Randy, it was close when you judge the amount of control (pressing Vera against the cage doing little) he displayed. 

Vera should have played it smarter and kept his distance better. I think he got tied up many times when it was just plain unnecessary.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 17, 2009)

I didnt think he won.  Randy had complete, boring control.  It was a LOUSY fight and a SHITTY card.  As far as the fight went, I dont know what Randy was thinking besides doing exactly whats needed to win a decision.

I did choose Randy to win a decision as I dont believe he has KO power nor does he submit often.  I wouldve liked a TKO as it was the only thing I could see happening, but Vera just didnt do enough to win shit.


----------



## Richie1888 (Nov 19, 2009)

just watch tuf there good fight what was madsen doing though in the first he stepped back into half guard twice for whatever reason.

i fancied brenden for that fight he seems quite good was stuffing take downs well 

vera vs couture could actually have been argued for a draw. couture controlled till the end but when vera got him down and mounted i thought he had dont enough


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2009)

So, any watch WEC last night?


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah it was about time I saw a damn knockout.

fufu, no I totally forgot and I already stumbled onto the news.  Now I am going to go see how it was done.


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2009)

Karo Parisyan backs out of UFC 106; Gets a lifetime ban from the promotion - MMA Mania


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah it was about time I saw a damn knockout.
> 
> fufu, no I totally forgot and I already stumbled onto the news.  Now I am going to go see how it was done.



It was a good card, minus the Manny fight.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 19, 2009)

fufu said:


> Karo Parisyan backs out of UFC 106; Gets a lifetime ban from the*promotion - MMA Mania



Hah!  GOOD.  Not only do I despise Karo, but I despise fighters backing out of fights these days.  Fuck him.  Good way to make an example.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 22, 2009)

It was nice to see forest back on his game...tito didn't look very good at all. I don't think MMA is the sport to be in after having a spinal fusion...its just asking fo trouble and he probably has that in the back of his mind.

The kosheck fight really was decent but the finger poke to josh I didn't see at all from any angle in slow mo. None the less it was a good submission.


----------



## Richie1888 (Nov 25, 2009)

any you guys see this 

TUF 10 Final Episode Preview - The Stage Is Set For Kimbo Slice | TV-Shows Videos | LowKick.com

big baby goes nuts


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 25, 2009)

Hah, that looked pretty funny.


----------



## Richie1888 (Nov 25, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Hah, that looked pretty funny.



thats a big guy shouting in ur face 

really dying to see why he goes off so quick its not meat heads fault he won a fight unless hes made a wise crack which is possible 

KIMBO SLICE FTW 

LMAO


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 4, 2009)

Marcus looked really bad on his feet.  

I'll take Big Country FTW.


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2009)

Don't forgot TUF finale tonight.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh we havent Mr Feline.

I really want Fat Cuntry to lose.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 6, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Oh we havent Mr Feline.
> 
> I really want Fat Cuntry to lose.



He's growing on me.  That was a sweet KO.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Dec 6, 2009)

Big country has no class at all for being a pro make the UFC look bad to outsiders.
As for kimbo I think he did a great job for as little time as he has in the game, and dam does he hit hard sure scared housten alexander fuckin guy ran in a circle never wanted to engage and when he did Kimbo answered him.
I was not a big fan of kimbo at first but he is getting better and has a way better attitude then fat ass cuntry boy.


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2009)

Jon Jones romped Hamill, that was awesome. Sucks about the DQ, but Jones is turning into one of my favorite fighters. He's been training under Greg Jackson, too. IMO, he is currently the most exciting prospect in the UFC.


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Oh we havent Mr Feline.
> 
> I really want Fat Cuntry to lose.



You know, I did too. But to be honest, I don't give that much a shit either way.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 8, 2009)

As long as Dana sends Roy some real competition right away and gets him pummeled, I have no problem with him for now.  Dana might give him Ben Rothwell in the mean time.  Or maybe Buentello.  Jesus.  I am NOT interested in seeing bowling balls fighting bowling pins.

Oh and to liven up the Kimbo fight...


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 8, 2009)

As long as Dana feeds Roy harder competition for him to get his ass kicked, then I have no problem with him being in the UFC.  Dana might feed him Rothwell or Buentello.  Jesus.  I am NOT interested in seeing bowling balls fighting bowling pins.

As far as the Kimbo fight:  




YouTube Video


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 8, 2009)

fufu said:


> Jon Jones romped Hamill, that was awesome. Sucks about the DQ, but Jones is turning into one of my favorite fighters. He's been training under Greg Jackson, too. IMO, he is currently the most exciting prospect in the UFC.



He was demolishing Hamil.  I can't wait til he fights again, he is very exciting to watch.  The DQ sucked, but I have no doubt a rematch would go similarly save for the ending.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## Doublebase (Dec 8, 2009)

ReproMan said:


>



sup?


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 8, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> sup?




Not much, just getting back into training after taking some time off. Been lurking for a past few days. What's new with you?


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 9, 2009)

*The Ultimate Fighter 10 Finale tops 5 million viewers; Scores 5.9 rating*

The Ultimate Fighter 10 Finale tops 5 million viewers; Scores 5.9*rating - MMA Mania



> Kimbo did it again.
> 
> Ratings for the Spike TV broadcast of The Ultimate Fighter (TUF) 10 Finale peaked with 5.2 million viewers during the fight between Kimbo Slice and Houston Alexander last Saturday night, according to the cable network.
> 
> ...



I'm interested to see who they feed him now. I'm guessing it will be someone like Pat Barry or Antoni Hardonk.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 9, 2009)

Dana is a business man. He knows damn well Kimbo has no chance in the UFC...So he is going to feed him BS fights to make money off Kimbos name until people stop buying into it...then he will fight a real fighter and get slaughtered and that will end his UFC career. Dana walks away with fatter pockets, and hopefully Kimbo will feel like his UFC dreams have been satisfied.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Herschel Walker training for MMA debut*

Yes, _the_ Herschel Walker... 






YouTube Video


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 9, 2009)

ReproMan said:


> Not much, just getting back into training after taking some time off. Been lurking for a past few days. What's new with you?



Got married, had a kid, got depressed.  Getting back into training also.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 9, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> Got married, had a kid, got depressed.  Getting back into training also.



The first kid is the toughest thing ever to adjust to.... no one will ever be able to explain how much stress it puts on you.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 9, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> The first kid is the toughest thing ever to adjust to.... no one will ever be able to explain how much stress it puts on you.



You got that right.  I doubt we will be having another.  He's 6 months now.  I mean it is great but damn is it a lot of work.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 10, 2009)

*UFC 107: Penn vs. Sanchez*

Date: Dec 12, 2009


*MAIN CARD*

Champ *B.J. Penn* vs. Diego Sanchez (for lightweight title)
*Cheick Kongo* vs. Frank Mir
*Jon Fitch* vs. Mike Pierce
*Kenny Florian* vs. Clay Guida
Paul Buentello vs. *Stefan Struve*

*PRELIMINARY CARD (un-aired)*

Alan Belcher vs. *Wilson Gouveia*
Shane Nelson vs. *Matt Wiman*
Ricardo Funch vs. *Johny Hendricks*
Lucio Linhares vs. *Rousimar Palhares*
*Edgar Garcia* vs. DaMarques Johnson
Kevin Burns vs. *T.J. Grant*

I don't see how BJ loses this one to be honest and I like Diego.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 10, 2009)

I am actaully going with Diego just for the sake that I dont see BJ submitting him nor KOing him.  Ill bet it comes to a decision, so I am hoping Diego truly never gasses with 2 extra rounds.

I was thinking Guida was a sure pick though.


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2009)

So Chuck is coaching against Tito in the new season of TUF.

I struggle to find anything relevant or enticing about this fight. They are a couple of 1st generation MMA fighters that are going nowhere.

Chuck is 1-4 in his past 5. Tito  is 0-3-1 in his past 4 and his two latest wins were over an aging has-been Ken Shamrock. 

Chuck has KO-ed Tito twice. This fight is sad! 

Dana will get his ratings, though.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah I dont know what hes thinking.  I know what I would be thinking..

Normally, I hate, hate, hate it when they use champs to coach.  It ties up a weight division for far too long.  However, I would like to see GSP coach.  Why?  He hasnt done it yet.  Not completely.

If not the champs, why not get #1 contenders to coach for a title shot?

These 2 have already done the coaching AND the fighting.  Though I think Tito is a good coach, I want to see him fighting someone ELSE.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 11, 2009)

fufu said:


> So Chuck is coaching against Tito in the new season of TUF.
> 
> I struggle to find anything relevant or enticing about this fight. They are a couple of 1st generation MMA fighters that are going nowhere.
> 
> ...



Dana knows that which is why he made them the coaches of TUF. Both guys want to go out on top with their legacies in tact and Dana knows they can't compete anymore. Throw them on TUF where they'll be on the shelf for the next 6 months and let them compete against each other. I think it's more about protecting Chuck and appeasing Tito than anything.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 11, 2009)

Polish Strongman Mariusz Pudzianowski makes MMA debut on*Friday - MMA Mania



> Mariusz Pudzianowski, the 32 year-old five-time World's Strongest Man winner from Poland, makes his MMA debut on Friday night at KSW 12 in Warsaw, Poland.
> 
> 
> "Pudzian" will headline the fight card in a heavyweight bout against professional boxer, Marcin "El Testosteron" Najman.
> ...


Mariusz @ the weigh-ins looking as big as ever:






YouTube Video


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 11, 2009)

Pros Pick: Penn vs. Sanchez

Pros who picked Penn: 24
Pros who picked Sanchez: 6
Pros who couldn???t decide: 1


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 11, 2009)

Watch UFC 107 Weigh-ins live @ 4PM EST

Press conference video is available @ that link as well.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 11, 2009)

> *Renzo Gracie signs with UFC, likely meets Matt Hughes at UFC 112 in Abu Dhabi*
> 
> by Dann Stupp on Dec 11, 2009 at 9:15 am ET
> 
> ...



I'm actually excited for this one.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 11, 2009)

YouTube Video











What do you guys think about BJ training with the infamous Marv Marinovich? 

From Wiki:



> Marinovich studied Eastern Bloc training methods and was hired by Oakland Raiders owner, Al Davis, as one of the NFL's first strength-and-conditioning coaches. Marinovich learned to focus more on training for speed and flexibility, and much of his work became the basis for modern core- and swimming-pool-based conditioning programs. He later worked for the NFL's St. Louis Cardinals, and then the Hawaiians of the World Football League. He eventually moved his young family in with his in-laws on the Balboa Peninsula of Newport Beach, California.[1] He later opened his own athletic research center, and began applying the techniques to his children, Trudi and Todd Marinovich, introducing athletic training before the they could leave the crib and continuing it throughout childhood and adolescence.[2]
> 
> Todd Marinovich became a high school football legend, dominating all records in Orange County and coming to national attention when Sports Illustrated published an article, titled "Bred To Be A Superstar", that discussed his unique upbringing under his father who wanted to turn his son into the "perfect quarterback". The article declared Marinovich "America's first test-tube athlete", and mentioned his mother took him to museums, played him classical music and jazz while banning cartoons as too violent and instead viewing films by Alfred Hitchcock and Agatha Christie. Marv Marinovich had assembled a team of advisers to tutor him on every facet of the game.[2][3] In a noted passage, the article described that:
> 
> ...


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 11, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> You got that right.  I doubt we will be having another.  He's 6 months now.  I mean it is great but damn is it a lot of work.



If it is any consolation.  The 2nd is easier


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Mariusz Pudzian Pudzianowski vs. Marcin "El Testosteron" Najman*






YouTube Video












He's fuckin' strong.


----------



## fufu (Dec 11, 2009)

ReproMan said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just beat me to it!

Pudz looked like a damn cartoon character running around flailing like that. Not bad for his first fight. This man has many questions to be answered though. I hope he turns into a legitimate fighter and not some freak-show.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 12, 2009)

fufu said:


> Just beat me to it!
> 
> Pudz looked like a damn cartoon character running around flailing like that. Not bad for his first fight. This man has many questions to be answered though. I hope he turns into a legitimate fighter and not some freak-show.



Yeah, this fight definitely had a Bob Sapp quality too it. No denying the power in those strikes though. Those leg kicks were brutal!


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 14, 2009)

Some mind-blowing BJ Penn Stats:

Penn-Sanchez

 - BJ outlanded Diego 150-8 
 - Diego attempted and failed on all 27 takedown attempts

What Diego had to show for his efforts:












In case you missed them:

BJ Penn vs. Diego Sanchez UFC 107

Frank Mir vs. Cheick Kongo UFC 107

Kenny Florian vs. Clay Guida UFC 107


----------



## A Black Guy (Dec 14, 2009)

In case you missed it, I finally won an event!


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 14, 2009)

A Black Guy said:


> In case you missed it, I finally won an event!



Haha I saw it. By one fucking point.


----------



## fufu (Dec 14, 2009)

I want to see Florian fight Frankie Edgar or Tyson Griffin next.


----------



## Richie1888 (Dec 15, 2009)

cant see the outcome being any different 

dana says he one fight away from cleaning the division


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 15, 2009)

fufu said:


> I want to see Florian fight Frankie Edgar or Tyson Griffin next.



I've heard BJ's camp mention Frankie as someone they are interested in fighting but I think Maynard will get the shot should he beat Diaz. If he loses I see Edgar getting the next shot and there are already rumblings of Florian vs. Sanchez II. I just want to see Edgar fight anyone. He's my new favorite fighter to watch along with "Bones" Jones.


----------



## Richie1888 (Dec 15, 2009)

ReproMan said:


> I've heard BJ's camp mention Frankie as someone they are interested in fighting but I think Maynard will get the shot should he beat Diaz. If he loses I see Edgar getting the next shot and there are already rumblings of Florian vs. Sanchez II. I just want to see Edgar fight anyone. He's my new favorite fighter to watch along with "Bones" Jones.



maynard is the only one i can think of who'd even give a decent showing against bj. apart from that he owns that devision for aslong as he wants


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 15, 2009)

Richie1888 said:


> maynard is the only one i can think of who'd even give a decent showing against bj. apart from that he owns that devision for aslong as he wants




I don't know.. I think Edgar would give him a better fight. He's the only one of the group that has legitimate boxing skills. Maynard is the biggest and strongest, but I think a fight vs. him would go exactly like the Sanchez fight. I can see him getting picked apart in the stand-up and getting caught with something trying for a desperation takedown. Edgar is quick, has good takedowns and takedown defense, great timing and lately he's shown he can improvise when things aren't going as planned. The way BJ's trainer was talking, I think he believes Edgar is the most talented of the group also.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 15, 2009)

Ive always liked Edgar and cant think of why he hasnt had title shots.  Hes had pretty big fights.

Ive always liked him and Tyson.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 15, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Ive always liked Edgar and cant think of why he hasnt had title shots.  Hes had pretty big fights.
> 
> Ive always liked him and Tyson.



He lost a decision to Maynard which seemed to kill his momentum, but since then he beat Franca, Sherk and choked out a new guy. It would only be fair that Maynard got the shot first but he's gotta beat Diaz first.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 15, 2009)

Mariusz Pudzianowski takes what brock is to a whole new level. The only way anyone is going to stop him is to knock him out or submit him. I'd have to say they will have a hell of a time submitting him with all that power. He is on a whole nother level of strength, and his conditioning isn't bad either. This could get very interesting if he actually is as talented as I've heard.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 15, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Mariusz Pudzianowski takes what brock is to a whole new level. The only way anyone is going to stop him is to knock him out or submit him. I'd have to say they will have a hell of a time submitting him with all that power. He is on a whole nother level of strength, and his conditioning isn't bad either. This could get very interesting if he actually is as talented as I've heard.



Kinda to early to tell.  He has had only 1 fight.  How do you know he has good conditioning?


----------



## Richie1888 (Dec 16, 2009)

ReproMan said:


> I don't know.. I think Edgar would give him a better fight. He's the only one of the group that has legitimate boxing skills. Maynard is the biggest and strongest, but I think a fight vs. him would go exactly like the Sanchez fight. I can see him getting picked apart in the stand-up and getting caught with something trying for a desperation takedown. Edgar is quick, has good takedowns and takedown defense, great timing and lately he's shown he can improvise when things aren't going as planned. The way BJ's trainer was talking, I think he believes Edgar is the most talented of the group also.



do u not think hes a bit small to take on BJ now that hes taking his strength and conditioning seriously ?


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 16, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Mariusz Pudzianowski takes what brock is to a whole new level. The only way anyone is going to stop him is to knock him out or submit him. I'd have to say they will have a hell of a time submitting him with all that power. He is on a whole nother level of strength, and his conditioning isn't bad either. This could get very interesting if he actually is as talented as I've heard.




They say he already has no problem throwing guys from the Polish Olympic Wrestling team around. 




Richie1888 said:


> do u not think hes a bit small to take on BJ now that hes taking his strength and conditioning seriously ?



I don't think it would be the kind of fight that size and strength would come into play to be honest. Edgar is the one guy @ 155 with the boxing skill and the quickness to stand with BJ. While he never really hurt Sherk, Edgar picked him apart on the feet more impressively than BJ did even and speed was the difference. The real question is if BJ catches Frankie with something will his chin hold up, which is a huge question because BJ _will_ find his chin. If Frankie can pull off what Kenny did for 3-4 rounds, minus all the failed takedown attempts and getting choked out and all, he very well could squeak something out.  

Maynard is the strong, athletic wrestler-type that "has what it takes to beat BJ" but has nowhere near the skill-set he'd need to beat BJ. I'd imagine Gray's face would end up looking a lot like Diego's:







In my eyes Frankie is the only intriguing match-up for BJ @ 155. There's only one other small guy that I think has anywhere near the skill and athleticism to give an in-shape BJ a run for his money and that's Jose Aldo. But that fight will never happen.


----------



## Richie1888 (Dec 16, 2009)

ReproMan said:


> They say he already has no problem throwing guys from the Polish Olympic Wrestling team around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whats edgar like on his back as BJ seems to have no bother taking guys down right ?


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 16, 2009)

Richie1888 said:


> whats edgar like on his back as BJ seems to have no bother taking guys down right ?




Frankie has a strong wrestling pedigree and he's a purple belt I believe under Ricardo Almeida. He's extremely hard to hold down. Regardless, I don't think it really matters what your ground game is like when BJ Penn is on top of you. I doubt BJ will try to take it there anyway, unless he find himself behind on points going into the later rounds.


----------



## Richie1888 (Dec 16, 2009)

ReproMan said:


> Frankie has a strong wrestling pedigree and he's a purple belt I believe under Ricardo Almeida. He's extremely hard to hold down. Regardless, I don't think it really matters what your ground game is like when BJ Penn is on top of you. I doubt BJ will try to take it there anyway, unless he find himself behind on points going into the later rounds.



cant argue with that.

edgar really should be at a lower weight anyway 

i like edgar but i just cant see him offering BJ anything certainly not enough stopping power to put away the likes of a BJ Penn. but then again i cant think of anyone who will be maynard maybe but i cant even see that


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 16, 2009)

Richie1888 said:


> cant argue with that.
> 
> edgar really should be at a lower weight anyway
> 
> i like edgar but i just cant see him offering BJ anything certainly not enough stopping power to put away the likes of a BJ Penn. but then again i cant think of anyone who will be maynard maybe but i cant even see that



Yeah he definitely doesn't have the power to stop him, that's for sure. But neither did GSP really or Lyoto Machida even so who does? I think most people look at what GSP did to BJ and what Hughes was able to do to an out of shape BJ and think that's the blueprint for beating him, but again, we're talking about GSP who is an absolute freak and Matt Hughes who is a dominant wrestler in his own right. Not to mention most people aren't taking into account that both GSP and Hughes are not only very strong gifted wrestlers, but they also outweighed BJ by 20lbs on fight night which is an advantage nobody will ever have on BJ @ 155. 

You can't knock him out, you can't take him down, and even if you did get him to the ground you sure as shit aren't submitting him. The only other option is to stay light on your feet for 5 rounds and hope to outpoint him which in my opinion only Edgar and maybe Florian if he executes perfectly, have the tools to do.

BJ is gonna be the champ for a looooong time.


----------



## Richie1888 (Dec 16, 2009)

ReproMan said:


> Yeah he definitely doesn't have the power to stop him, that's for sure. But neither did GSP really or Lyoto Machida even so who does? I think most people look at what GSP did to BJ and what Hughes was able to do to an out of shape BJ and think that's the blueprint for beating him, but again, we're talking about GSP who is an absolute freak and Matt Hughes who is a dominant wrestler in his own right. Not to mention most people aren't taking into account that both GSP and Hughes are not only very strong gifted wrestlers, but they also outweighed BJ by 20lbs on fight night which is an advantage nobody will ever have on BJ @ 155.
> 
> You can't knock him out, you can't take him down, and even if you did get him to the ground you sure as shit aren't submitting him. The only other option is to stay light on your feet for 5 rounds and hope to outpoint him which in my opinion only Edgar and maybe Florian if he executes perfectly, have the tools to do.
> 
> BJ is gonna be the champ for a looooong time.



edgar is good but it would almost take the perfect fight to hit and avoid bj for 5 rounds. bj is as on tracks a sherk is bj comes in at different angles with his punches.

ye safe to say bj will pretty much be champion aslong as he wants to be and can keep his mind of gsp. its almost funny to say diego was his hardest 155 fight.

should i be giving you rep if I agree with what your saying ? taking it away if i dont lol


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 16, 2009)

Richie1888 said:


> should i be giving you rep if I agree with what your saying ? taking it away if i dont lol



lol, I guess if you want to..


----------



## Richie1888 (Dec 16, 2009)

ReproMan said:


> lol, I guess if you want to..



sorted out some rep for u lol


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 16, 2009)

Does anyone else read the rep's captions?  We are considered "really nice" right now.


----------



## Richie1888 (Dec 16, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Does anyone else read the rep's captions?  We are considered "really nice" right now.



i have a spectacular arura apparently


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks like we might get to see Jon Jones again soon:

UFN 21: Brandon Vera vs Jon Jones possible for March 21 with Antonio Rogerio Nogueira*injured - MMA Mania


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 16, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> Kinda to early to tell.  He has had only 1 fight.  How do you know he has good conditioning?



I hear he has a wrestling background, and is a blackbelt in karate. So based on this we know he brings something to the table aside from pure raw power unmatched by any MMA fighter.

I am saying he has good conditioning for two reasons. He is lean (yes could be 100% diet but not likely if he holds all that muscle), and I think these strongman events not only test strength but it takes some decent cardio ability to keep up the pace. The events are not like 1 rep max lifts for the win. They sometimes go balls out for a minute at a time. I think what typically seperates the champion from the runner ups is not the strength its the ability to keep up a pace.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 16, 2009)

Rashad doing impersonations @ a UFC Q&A






YouTube Video


----------



## TurdFerguson (Dec 16, 2009)

ReproMan said:


> Yeah he definitely doesn't have the power to stop him, that's for sure. But neither did GSP really or Lyoto Machida even so who does? I think most people look at what GSP did to BJ and what Hughes was able to do to an out of shape BJ and think that's the blueprint for beating him, but again, we're talking about GSP who is an absolute freak and Matt Hughes who is a dominant wrestler in his own right. Not to mention most people aren't taking into account that both GSP and Hughes are not only very strong gifted wrestlers, but they also outweighed BJ by 20lbs on fight night which is an advantage nobody will ever have on BJ @ 155.
> 
> You can't knock him out, you can't take him down, and even if you did get him to the ground you sure as shit aren't submitting him. The only other option is to stay light on your feet for 5 rounds and hope to outpoint him which in my opinion only Edgar and maybe Florian if he executes perfectly, have the tools to do.
> 
> BJ is gonna be the champ for a looooong time.


 
I just started reading your posts and I'm beginning to think you're my doppleganger. I've literally said everything you've said, but somewhere else. 

BTW, how's stuart treating you? I'm in Port St. Lucie.


----------



## TurdFerguson (Dec 16, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I hear he has a wrestling background, and is a blackbelt in karate. So based on this we know he brings something to the table aside from pure raw power unmatched by any MMA fighter.
> 
> I am saying he has good conditioning for two reasons. He is lean (yes could be 100% diet but not likely if he holds all that muscle), and I think these strongman events not only test strength but it takes some decent cardio ability to keep up the pace. The events are not like 1 rep max lifts for the win. They sometimes go balls out for a minute at a time. I think what typically seperates the champion from the runner ups is not the strength its the ability to keep up a pace.


 
I'm not disagreeing with you....well not completely at least, but his training background is suspect. I've seen video of him hitting pads and he looks very rigid. His punches are thrown with his shoulders, not his hips.

Also, watch the fight he just had. The kicks he threw, although powerful, were by no means technical. He also dropped his hands to his hips with each and every kick, that's an open invitation to get knocked out. 

You're right that the guy's in amazing shape, especially for carrying around that much muslce. Here's the thing though, if you haven't trained in MMA specifically, there is very little that can prepare you for that level of conditioning. I don't doubt that he could get there, but I very much doubt he's there now.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 17, 2009)

TurdFerguson said:


> I just started reading your posts and I'm beginning to think you're my doppleganger. I've literally said everything you've said, but somewhere else.
> 
> BTW, how's stuart treating you? I'm in Port St. Lucie.



Haha nice, talk about a small world. AKIRA grew up in Stuart also and A Black Guy is in Ft. Pierce. 

Can't complain really, it is what you make of it.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 17, 2009)

ReproMan said:


> Looks like we might get to see Jon Jones again soon:
> 
> UFN 21: Brandon Vera vs Jon Jones possible for March 21 with Antonio Rogerio Nogueira*injured - MMA Mania



Good.  I am not quite sold on Jones, but I am getting there fast.  I wouldnt have thought Jones would stand a chance against Vera....2 years ago.  Now, Vera does some of the same old shit without the commitment.

I dont know about a landslide victory for Jones, but it wont be a surprise.


Oh, everyones rep went down.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 17, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Oh, everyones rep went down.



I think Rob just changed the ratio, or the amount you can give at a time. He was @ like 66k and now he's @ 6k and I was @ about 9k and now 900.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 17, 2009)

ReproMan said:


> and A Black Guy is in Ft. Pierce.



Oh the irony... I didn't catch that when I first typed it.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 17, 2009)

A Brock update from his youtube acct:






YouTube Video











Apparently there's a possibility of him needing another surgery and that would probably put him out for all of 2010.


----------



## A Black Guy (Dec 17, 2009)

ReproMan said:


> Oh the irony... I didn't catch that when I first typed it.



I'm just slowly becoming my online persona.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 17, 2009)

There u are asshole.  Call me.


----------



## TurdFerguson (Dec 17, 2009)

ReproMan said:


> Haha nice, talk about a small world. AKIRA grew up in Stuart also and A Black Guy is in Ft. Pierce.
> 
> Can't complain really, it is what you make of it.


 
Shit, small world indeed. I'm in PSL now, but grew up in Ft. Pierce and work for St. Lucie County.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 18, 2009)

I wish Brock a speedy full recovery. What a terrible thing to go through!


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 19, 2009)

Nick Diaz vs Marius Zaromskis for Strikeforce welterweight title on Jan.*30 - MMA Mania

This should be an awesome fight. Zaromskis blasted his way through the DREAM WW GP earlier this year. One of the big benefits of Strikeforce and DREAM working together.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 21, 2009)

How _not_ to defend a high kick:







_Anthony Njokuani kicks Chris Horodecki into next week._

Awesome weekend of fights. Melendez vs. Thompson 2 is a FOTY candidate for sure, as is Cerrone vs. Ratcliff IMO. Cerrone had 1 point deducted in consecutive rounds due to low blows, then comes out in the 3rd and put that shit to an end.


----------



## Richie1888 (Dec 22, 2009)

anybody see scot smith doing rocky on cung lee ?


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 22, 2009)

Richie1888 said:


> anybody see scot smith doing rocky on cung lee ?



Yeah, that was a shocker to say the least. Forgot all about that.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 24, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## Richie1888 (Dec 29, 2009)

ReproMan said:


> Yeah, that was a shocker to say the least. Forgot all about that.




he seems to specialize in comebacks. it was him against pete sell wasnt it that gets a rib broken/cracked sell runs in for the kill and he knocks him back to the stone age with a big right

how entertaining is cung lee to watch though he knocked him down something like 3 times in the first round. hes got no interest in ground work though lol


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 29, 2009)

Richie1888 said:


> he seems to specialize in comebacks. it was him against pete sell wasnt it that gets a rib broken/cracked sell runs in for the kill and he knocks him back to the stone age with a big right
> 
> how entertaining is cung lee to watch though he knocked him down something like 3 times in the first round. hes got no interest in ground work though lol



Yeah, I just wonder how long he can sustain all these ass-kickings. He seems to be Strikeforce's go-to guy.


----------



## Richie1888 (Dec 29, 2009)

ReproMan said:


> Yeah, I just wonder how long he can sustain all these ass-kickings. He seems to be Strikeforce's go-to guy.



SF is good if they put on a couple of big cards but depth is always a problem.

i love shamrock moaning about jake shields funny stuff


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 29, 2009)

Richie1888 said:


> SF is good if they put on a couple of big cards but depth is always a problem.
> 
> i love shamrock moaning about jake shields funny stuff



He's right though. Jake is getting too big for his britches and is about as boring as they come. I can't wait to see Hendo knock him into next week. 

They have made some pretty good pick-ups though. Mousasi is the real deal, King Mo was pretty damn impressive, Overeem is one of my favorites, Nick Diaz is nasty. They have a pretty decent lineup. Nothing that will allow them to run a big show each month, but with the Challengers series they are definitely on the right track. Especially with their DREAM partnership. It will be cool to see some fights in Japan that otherwise would have happened in California.


----------



## Richie1888 (Dec 30, 2009)

ReproMan said:


> He's right though. Jake is getting too big for his britches and is about as boring as they come. I can't wait to see Hendo knock him into next week.
> 
> They have made some pretty good pick-ups though. Mousasi is the real deal, King Mo was pretty damn impressive, Overeem is one of my favorites, Nick Diaz is nasty. They have a pretty decent lineup. Nothing that will allow them to run a big show each month, but with the Challengers series they are definitely on the right track. Especially with their DREAM partnership. It will be cool to see some fights in Japan that otherwise would have happened in California.



im with you on that mate. im a ufc fan its what got me into mma but its great to see another promotion putting on really good fights that people want to see. 

hard to believe mousasi is only 24. i think hendo could clean out most of them at that weight. the worry is a fight with shields could be another borring fight if it turns into a ground chess match. not that im against ground work it can be really interesting but his style seems to be not do anything special just stop the other guy doing anything. 

not sure hendo could do much against fedor, his fight with werdum might be interesting but fedor should have that one on the fight ud think.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 30, 2009)

Richie1888 said:


> im with you on that mate. im a ufc fan its what got me into mma but its great to see another promotion putting on really good fights that people want to see.
> 
> hard to believe mousasi is only 24. i think hendo could clean out most of them at that weight. the worry is a fight with shields could be another borring fight if it turns into a ground chess match. not that im against ground work it can be really interesting but his style seems to be not do anything special just stop the other guy doing anything.
> 
> not sure hendo could do much against fedor, his fight with werdum might be interesting but fedor should have that one on the fight ud think.



I think Hendo's fight vs. Palhares is a good indicator as to how a Hendo/Shields fight would go. Hendo stuffing every takedown attempt and punishing Shields for it. Actually Palhares slammed the crap out of Hendo one time which Jake won't come close to doing. 

But of all the fights that are intriguing @ LHW outside of the UFC, I think this is the coolest prospect should it come to fruition:

DREAM to Host Light Heavyweight Grand Prix This*May? - Bloody Elbow

How cool would _that_ be?


----------



## Richie1888 (Dec 30, 2009)

ReproMan said:


> I think Hendo's fight vs. Palhares is a good indicator as to how a Hendo/Shields fight would go. Hendo stuffing every takedown attempt and punishing Shields for it. Actually Palhares slammed the crap out of Hendo one time which Jake won't come close to doing.
> 
> But of all the fights that are intriguing @ LHW outside of the UFC, I think this is the coolest prospect should it come to fruition:
> 
> ...



sounds good im looking forward to more of gegard and everyone apart from the ufc loves a grand prix 

Robert Drysdale Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Champion and Master Documentary | Other Videos | LowKick.com

worth a watch if you ve got a spare half hour. some top level grappling


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 1, 2010)

Richie1888 said:


> sounds good im looking forward to more of gegard and everyone apart from the ufc loves a grand prix
> 
> Robert Drysdale Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Champion and Master Documentary | Other Videos | LowKick.com
> 
> worth a watch if you ve got a spare half hour. some top level grappling



Good find. I've only had a chance to watch a little of it, but it's a cool vid.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 1, 2010)

> *Event: *UFC 108
> *Date*: Saturday, Jan. 2, 2010, at 10 p.m. ET on pay-per-view (PPV)
> *Location*: MGM Grand Garden Arena, Las Vegas, Nevada
> 
> ...


Pros Pick: Evans vs. Silva

Pros who picked Evans: 20
Pros who picked Silva: 9
Pros who could not decide: 2


----------



## tallcall (Jan 1, 2010)

ReproMan said:


> Pros Pick: Evans vs. Silva
> 
> Pros who picked Evans: 20
> Pros who picked Silva: 9
> Pros who could not decide: 2



I like Silva personally. The fight I really want to see is Joe Lauzon v Sam Stout - I love them both so it will be interesting. I also want to see the Cole Miller v Dan Lauzon fight - again I love them both and I can't decide!!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 3, 2010)

I thought the Evans fight was boring. I felt bad that Silva didn't go toe to toe with him earlier in the fight. It was obvious in the 3rd round he was comfortable and exchanging with Evans very well....actually I think Rashad could have lost that fight if it went another round...or if Rashad didn't cover up after that huge punch that sent him to the floor.


----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2010)

Shinya Aoki with another jaw-dropping submission. He is one of my favorite light weights, but that was horrible sportsmanship he displayed after he won. 

Still, watch this submission. 

YouTube - MMA Central - Shinya Aoki vs Mizuto Hirota Fields Dynamite 2009 K-1 Saitama Japan


----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2010)

Alistair Overeem doing what he does best - 

YouTube - Alistair Overeem vs Kazuyuki Fujita - Dynamite 2009


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 4, 2010)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I thought the Evans fight was boring. I felt bad that Silva didn't go toe to toe with him earlier in the fight. It was obvious in the 3rd round he was comfortable and exchanging with Evans very well....actually I think Rashad could have lost that fight if it went another round...or if Rashad didn't cover up after that huge punch that sent him to the floor.



It was boring, but he fought a smart fight.  I know youve probably heard this all before, so I will stop there.

A lot of people are not only giving Rashad shit for laying and praying, but theyre also saying hes gun shy from Lyoto.  I dont care to believe either side.  I wasnt that entertained until Silva fucked with him.  Its sad to say that the showboating was the best part of the fight, but so be it.  We deserved a rampage/rashad fight, since we didnt get it, ill take this instead.

All in all, it was pretty good night of fights considering it was filled with replacements.

And I was #1 in my fight camp and I didnt even bet on all the fights!   About time considering I was dead last on the previous card.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 4, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> It was boring, but he fought a smart fight.  I know youve probably heard this all before, so I will stop there.
> 
> A lot of people are not only giving Rashad shit for laying and praying, but theyre also saying hes gun shy from Lyoto.  I dont care to believe either side.  I wasnt that entertained until Silva fucked with him.  Its sad to say that the showboating was the best part of the fight, but so be it.  We deserved a rampage/rashad fight, since we didnt get it, ill take this instead.
> 
> ...




Rashad didn't fight his fight against Lyoto and that is why he looked pathetic in that fight. He looked very noob and the end result reflected that.

In the Silva fight Evans played it safe and even though he was able to make multiple takedowns he didnt capitalize on any of them....read that again because its very important. Even big Brock uses his wrestling skills to get you down and hold you there, but the key difference is he starts using that to deal out some serious damage. In Evans case he did nothing with it. I think after a few of these take downs they should stop awarding points for fruitless efforts. I know the coin can be flipped and say well Silva should have avoided the takedown...but on the flip side Silva is comfortable on the mat and I can only assume he was not expecting a clinch on the ground each time leaving his ground skills wasted. Like I stated I think if Silva opened up sooner and stopped allowing the take downs to happen he would have won the fight.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 4, 2010)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Like I stated I think if Silva opened up sooner and stopped allowing the take downs to happen he would have won the fight.



That's a huge if though. It was Rashad's gameplan and execution of said gameplan that caused Silva to be tentative, much like it was Machida's gameplan that took Rashad off of his game. Now I realize that Machida finished Rashad and Rashad didn't do much damage at all to Silva, but you can't score rounds 1 and 2 for Silva on the grounds that he _could have_ done more. Not to mention if Rashad "did nothing" for 2 rounds, what's less than nothing? Cuz that's what Silva did for the first 2 rounds. If 2 fighters mount little to no striking offense then you have to move onto other scoring criteria which in this case was octagon control (Rashad dictated where the fight went) and effective grappling which Rashad definitely had the advantage in. Silva had to know he was down 2-0 going into the 3rd and decided taunting Rashad was a better way to finish the fight than actually attacking him. Boring or not, the right man won the fight.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 4, 2010)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Rashad didn't fight his fight against Lyoto and that is why he looked pathetic in that fight. He looked very noob and the end result reflected that.
> 
> In the Silva fight Evans played it safe and even though he was able to make multiple takedowns *he didnt capitalize on any of them*....read that again because its very important. Even big Brock uses his wrestling skills to get you down and hold you there, but the key difference is he starts using that to deal out some serious damage. In Evans case he did nothing with it. I think after a few of these take downs they should stop awarding points for fruitless efforts. I know the coin can be flipped and say well Silva should have avoided the takedown...but on the flip side Silva is comfortable on the mat and I can only assume he was not expecting a clinch on the ground each time leaving his ground skills wasted. Like I stated I think if Silva opened up sooner and stopped allowing the take downs to happen he would have won the fight.



On a side note, I agree.  It is shitty about the rules of control and how some people know how to master it.  When I said "smart" I wasnt indicating that he had an incredible game plan.  He had a mediocre game plan to survive, much like Randy did against Vera.  Sad thing is, it works.  I understand why it works, but it sure isnt entertaining.

I kind of wished takedowns were not scored for points.  They just take the fight to another place.  Rarely are there knockouts from takedowns, but a KO is a KO and at the point, fuck scores.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 4, 2010)

I totally agree takedowns show control of the round and indeed Rashad took rounds 1 and 2. I just feel that takedowns should have limited points being awarded if at all.


----------



## peptides (Jan 5, 2010)

*UFC 108 medical suspensions*


The Nevada Athletic Commission on Monday released medical suspensions for Saturday???s UFC 108: Evans vs. Silva at the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas.
 Only six fighters received medical suspensions following UFC 108. This is a surprisingly low number considering seven of the evening???s 10 bouts were finished by submission or knockout.

                 Below are the suspensions following the event:
 ??? Dustin Hazelett is suspended until March 4 with no contact until Feb. 2 at a minimum. He must have right orbital blowout and nasal fractures cleared by an oral, maximal, facial surgeon, or ophthalmologist or he is suspended until July 2.
 ??? Sam Stout is suspended until Feb. 2 with no contact until Jan. 23 for a left forehead laceration.
 ??? Gilbert Yvel is suspended until Feb. 2 with no contact until Jan. 23.
 ??? Jacob Volkmann is suspended until Feb. 2 with no contact until Jan. 23.
 ??? Mark Munoz is suspended until Jan. 23 with no contact until Jan. 16 at a minimum. He must have right hand, wrist and elbow x-rayed and cleared by an orthopedic doctor or he is suspended until July 2.
 ??? Mike Pyle is suspended until Feb. 2 with no contact until Jan. 23.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 15, 2010)

Best of PRIDE premiers tonight on Spike. 






YouTube Video


----------



## johnSK (Jan 15, 2010)

kimbo all the way!


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 16, 2010)

johnSK said:


> kimbo all the way!



No.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jan 19, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> No.



Exclusive: Kimbo Slice vs. Matt Mitrione in the works for UFC 113 in Montreal | Five Ounces of Pain

i predict some high level bjj on the cards


----------



## Richie1888 (Jan 20, 2010)

Richie1888 said:


> Exclusive: Kimbo Slice vs. Matt Mitrione in the works for UFC 113 in Montreal | Five Ounces of Pain
> 
> i predict some high level bjj on the cards



it will be not too far off this 

Demian Maia Grapples with Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza from Brazil | Other Videos | LowKick.com


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Brock Lesnar: Recovery 'a Miracle,' Ready for Mir-Carwin Winner -- MMA Fighting

Conference call:






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Richie1888 said:


> it will be not too far off this
> 
> Demian Maia Grapples with Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza from Brazil | Other Videos | LowKick.com



Hell yeah, nice vid! Here is it: 






YouTube Video











After watching Jacare vs. Lindland, I can't help but think he'd steamroll Maia in a cage and I'm a huge Maia fan.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jan 21, 2010)

ReproMan said:


> Hell yeah, nice vid! Here is it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jacare if the fight with lindland is anything to go by has far superior striking to maia. not to be too harsh but Maia's striking is laughable at points. 

damm i meant to put the lesnar stuff up good to see hes alright. means i can watch and support everyone he fights again.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jan 28, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## pitman (Jan 28, 2010)

repro man .... how you doing again??? your holding it down.sweeet hello mma lover's ..im a ujhria faber fan..lol but really a huge fan of who ever can fuckin fight...get em diaz...


----------



## Richie1888 (Feb 5, 2010)

The Green Power Rangers fight 

guy did good, decent ground skill although the other guy doesnt work ground at all 

Fight

Jason "Green Power Ranger" Frank MMA debut!!! | Other Videos | LowKick.com

Post Fight interview

Post-Fight interview with the Power Ranger Jason David Frank | Other Videos | LowKick.com


----------



## MAC24/7 (Feb 5, 2010)

i did not know there was betting in mma


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 6, 2010)

There is betting in everything.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 6, 2010)

I guess the only thing I am going to respond about in tonight's recap is that I am ashamed of the Sonnen winning fight.

I have never been a fan of any blanket strategy and I wont start now.  Taking a guy to the ground and holding him there for minutes til the bell rings is no champ, no fighter, no fucking way an entertainer.  This is a guy who wants to wrestle and because of the rules, knows how to work it to his favor.

"Well Nate couldnt defend the takedown attempts."  Yeah, sure, I agree, but maybe he thought, fuck it, THE REFEREE WILL STAND US UP CUZ ILL MAKE SURE HE POSES NO THREAT.  No sense, wishing for that.  (God I miss Pride)  Its a silly game plan, I know.  I was yelling at the tv hoping Nate could hear me that i wanted him to try SOME sub attempts!  But none surfaced.  Maybe he was too slippery, didnt have enough knowledge, didnt think it could happen, but bottom line, I saw no progress in Sonnens game.  All I saw was someone pitter pattering on someones face.

Ah well!  Now Middle Weight is at an all time enthusiastic stand still after the Silva/Vitor fight.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 7, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I guess the only thing I am going to respond about in tonight's recap is that I am ashamed of the Sonnen winning fight.
> 
> I have never been a fan of any blanket strategy and I wont start now.  Taking a guy to the ground and holding him there for minutes til the bell rings is no champ, no fighter, no fucking way an entertainer.  This is a guy who wants to wrestle and because of the rules, knows how to work it to his favor.
> 
> ...



I don't know dude.. I thought it was a pretty serious, extremely impressive, ass kicking. I mean, nobody has handled Marquardt like that, evar. 

Sonnen-Marquardt

Sonnen took him down numerous times, dominated him positionally and outstruck Nate 214-37. Nate was widely considered the #2 middleweight in the world before this fight. Hugely impressive win for Sonnen.


aaaaand it got fight of the night:

UFC 109 bonuses and awards for 'Relentless' PPV fights - MMA Mania


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 7, 2010)

I cant say that Nate won, he didnt.  I was just completely bored.

Now HE is the one that is going to fight Silva?!  (if he wins)  Bah.


----------



## Richie1888 (Feb 8, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I guess the only thing I am going to respond about in tonight's recap is that I am ashamed of the Sonnen winning fight.
> 
> I have never been a fan of any blanket strategy and I wont start now.  Taking a guy to the ground and holding him there for minutes til the bell rings is no champ, no fighter, no fucking way an entertainer.  This is a guy who wants to wrestle and because of the rules, knows how to work it to his favor.
> 
> ...



all with u mate I dont like the take down and just hold him down, dont even think 25% of his ground strikes were seriously worth anything other than looking busy. 

but in his defence thats what mma is all about u can bring a style to the cage and if your opponent can do nothing about it you win. i must say though i think takedowns get to much credit.

rolles gracie was a bit of a let down aswell


----------



## Vance (Feb 8, 2010)

Despite the fact that a lot of people don't like Sonnen and a lot of people wanted to Nate to win you can't say that Sonnen layed and prayed his way to a decision at all.  He didn't wrestle the way Rashad did against Thiago or Guida did in every fight he ever won.

What I saw from Sonnen was a clinical display of ground and pound and a lot of heart.  Personally I think the style match up of Sonnen vs. Sylva (Assuming Sylva makes it past Belfort which is by no means guaranteed) presents a better fight than Nate Silva 2.  I personally think that Sylva was going to hand Nate his ass again.

Is Nate guilty of looking past Sonnen to Sylva?  That is entirely possible, and if so then the fact that he got beat down is the risk you take when you don't take anyone seriously in the top flight of any division of the UFC.

Regardless however; I agree that people who lay and pray their way to decision victories make for boring fights that suck the life out of a card, but even if you weren't to score the take-downs as heavily as they are currently Sonnen still whooped Nate's ass.  He outstruck him, he outworked him and other than two sub attempts, a single elbow and a single knee Nate wasn't in the fight for anything more than 1 out of 15 minutes.

Assuming Nate bounces back from this loss the best thing that can happen for him is for Sonnen to beat the winner of Belfort/Sylva as in all likelyhood (In the exception of a Machida/Shogun-esque decision) he will be the logical #1 challenger at that stage, and I think given what he learned on the weekend he will show up a different Nate.

Plus he has 100% more of a chance to beat Sonnen in a rematch than he does Sylva, stylistically he doesn't pose too many threats to Sylva where as Sonnen does.

Sonnen just better be working on his submission defense or else I see Sylva tapping him out.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 8, 2010)

I think you guys watched a different fight than everyone else. He did anything but simply hold Nate down. He beat Nate up so bad in rounds one and 2 he got a standing ovation at the end of both and both fighters got a standing ovation at the end. Every strike he threw had bad intentions behind it and the fight was so action packed, it won fight of the night. I thought it was extremely entertaining.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 8, 2010)

Mariusz Pudzianowski vs. Robert Paczk??³w likely for KSW 13 | Five Ounces of Pain


----------



## pitman (Feb 8, 2010)

And then there was WEC  matches going to pay-per -view... waaa waaa ,....


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 8, 2010)

Vance said:


> Despite the fact that a lot of people don't like Sonnen and a lot of people wanted to Nate to win you can't say that Sonnen layed and prayed his way to a decision at all.  He didn't wrestle the way Rashad did against Thiago or Guida did in every fight he ever won.
> 
> What I saw from Sonnen was a clinical display of ground and pound and a lot of heart.  Personally I think the style match up of Sonnen vs. Sylva (Assuming Sylva makes it past Belfort which is by no means guaranteed) presents a better fight than Nate Silva 2.  I personally think that Sylva was going to hand Nate his ass again.
> 
> ...



Now after watching the fight for the second time sober, I still wasnt that entertained.  This goes back to where I stand on being entertained vs. being a fan.

I honestly like Sonnen.  I liked him during his WEC reign.  However, yeah, I am going to say he was laying and praying.  Errr, _actively _laying and praying if there ever will be a term.  Reasons I say that are the latter...

He literally did not lay on the guy and wait.  Thats not what laying and praying is to me.  Laying and praying to me is getting on top and doing just enough to merit a reason to hold the position and not being stood up by the ref.  He didnt win by TKO or a KO, so his punches werent "in bunches" nor powerful enough.  He didnt submit him or try to get to where he could. He won by a decision, which by my definition, is a laying and praying accomplishment.  This is why I found it boring.

The only time I got interested and from the roar of the crowd, I am not alone, was when Nate did his sub attempts or when they stood up.  Wait, they did cheer for the cut too.

Speaking of those subs..  The first Guillotine had an arm in, so I expected him to get out.  The Kimura was against the cage, so I can see the escape.  The final Guillotine was an impressive escape.  One could argue and say he was slippery, but I am really not going to take that away.  These were the only times I was excited.

The elbow from the bottom was a nice touch.  

I cant only poke fun at Sonnen, even though he has 14 wins by decision  I thought the entire night blew.  Too many decisions and lack luster fights.  2 were good, the rest were a bore.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 8, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> The only time I got interested and from the roar of the crowd, I am not alone, was when Nate did his sub attempts or when they stood up.  Wait, they did cheer for the cut too.



I think the audio might be bad on the video you're watching. The fans went crazy after the completion of the first round and every time Sonnen landed a huge strike. I was actually surprised that Sonnen was getting that warm of an ovation, thinking most people would see it as you are describing it and thank god they didn't. That was an awesome fight, Sonnen literally kicked ass, and it was well deserving of FOTN. You won't see Dana hand out a FOTN award to a fight the fans didn't go crazy for. 







Utter domination.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 8, 2010)

My audio isnt working?  Then what am I hearing at 2:35, 2:33?  I hear the crowd cheer for Chael @1:31-1:21 in the 1st Round.

Round 2, I hear the crowd cheer for the takedown..then hardly a peep until Nate elbows Chael from behind.  This isnt the cut.  And then crowd livens up again @ :40 when Nate gets up.  Chael gets him back down, but guess what, hardly a reaction from the crowd.

In round 3 I hear a dull roar from the crowd at Chaels first takedown.  To me, thats a audience that has already seen this.  Shit, Chael almost passes guard after Nate got up to be quickly taken down again @ 2:55 and the crowd hardly reacts.  He even gets some hits in and they dont care.  However at 2:00, Nate gets to his feet and they sure as shit wake up..they even verbally respond to Nates knee @ 1:54.  But @ 1:50 the crowd does go wild at Nates sub attempt.  When Chael gets out, the crowd I hear is a disappointed crowd.  Like I said, it was a good escape.  I know Joe was excited though, but I wont be swayed by commentators.  It was close and exciting.  Thank you Nate.

Chael doesnt do much but is sweeped and Nate excites the crowd again from :56 on.

Obviously, this is just a defense to the no audio pun.  Nate couldve gotten on top and had been just as boring.  The truth is, my audio does work and in between those notable time selections, I was just bored.  Perhaps others were not.  They need not more than what they got to be entertained.  I do.  

I dont really follow FightMetric or any other predictors cuz they all said Serra would lose against St. Pierre.

In any case does this one Silva-Leites  mean anything?  Sure, it means Silva won.  Was it entertaining?  No.  But, I dont need that site to tell me that.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 8, 2010)

ReproMan said:


> Utter domination.



Not really actually.  Its a clear winner, but utter domination would had been Coleman vs. Couture.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 9, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> My audio isnt working? Then what am I hearing at 2:35, 2:33? I hear the crowd cheer for Chael @1:31-1:21 in the 1st Round.
> 
> Round 2, I hear the crowd cheer for the takedown..then hardly a peep until Nate elbows Chael from behind. This isnt the cut. And then crowd livens up again @ :40 when Nate gets up. Chael gets him back down, but guess what, hardly a reaction from the crowd.
> 
> ...



Silva-Leites was a completely different kind of fight in which little to no damage was inflicted. On top of that, it was a 5 round fight in which Silva and Leites _combined _threw less than 1/2 the strikes Chael threw in a 3 round fight _by himself_. I fail to see the correlation. Chael beat the shit out of Nate and Nate was fighting for his life until the very end. Simply throwing over 200 strikes in a 3 round fight is impressive let alone landing more than 150 of them. 

Look, I understand you didn't like the fight and it didn't go the way you wanted, but in no way shape or form was that a slow-paced, action-less fight. It had everything, huge takedowns, vicious GnP, near submissions, huge cuts gushing blood all over the place. Hands down the most action-packed fight on the card and the crowd's ovation at the conclusion of the each of the rounds and the huge ovation they gave Chael when his hand was raised at the end certainly tells that same story. And once again, it was fight of the night.


----------



## Vance (Feb 9, 2010)

Personally I thought it was clearly FOTN - albeit I feel that the rest of the card basically sucked balls. Not exactly Sanchez vs. Guida on the action stakes but definitely incomparible to the Silva Leites fight.

I understand the complaint about the way wrestlers fight negatively and why lay and pray sucks balls dude, I have said the same thing a number of times. After the Evans Thiago fight I didn't shut up about it for like 4 hours because ALL Rashad did was lay and pray for the entire fight. At two stages of over 2 minutes in that fight Rashad literally just lay on top of Thiago and the ref didn't stand them up FFS - see I'm still shitty about it.

That said without Nate getting KTFO I don't see *how* Sonnen could've been more aggressive and active from the top than he was.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 9, 2010)

Vance said:


> Personally I thought it was clearly FOTN - albeit I feel that the rest of the card basically sucked balls. Not exactly Sanchez vs. Guida on the action stakes but definitely incomparible to the Silva Leites fight.
> 
> I understand the complaint about the way wrestlers fight negatively and why lay and pray sucks balls dude, I have said the same thing a number of times. After the Evans Thiago fight I didn't shut up about it for like 4 hours because ALL Rashad did was lay and pray for the entire fight. At two stages of over 2 minutes in that fight Rashad literally just lay on top of Thiago and the ref didn't stand them up FFS - see I'm still shitty about it.
> 
> That said without Nate getting KTFO I don't see *how* Sonnen could've been more aggressive and active from the top than he was.



I agree 100%. I'm just as critical of LnP as the next guy.. when it happens.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 9, 2010)

There isnt much more to say on the basis on who thought it was exciting and who didnt.  Its opinion.

I suppose I say this was a lay n pray because of the idea that even though Nate was being pummeled, he wasnt fading.  I almost wouldnt say that cuz it showed in the 3rd round when he wobbled.  Thankfully, biased Rogan saw it too.  However, when Nate got on top, he looked energized.  Buuuut you can say anyone wouldve been like that cuz it was finally a dominant position.

I say Lay n Pray on this one because the only person really trying to finish the fight was Nate.  The loser.  Chael did continue his strikes, but every connected strike seemed at the same caliber.  One didnt really stick out over the other.  Good elbows sure, but Nate kept fighting.  According to that "dominant" chart, more of the powerful strikes came from Nate.  Nate was also the one who had submission numbers.  These are what finish fights most of the time and thats what entertains me.  Shit, Nate even cut Chael and that couldve been a show stopper.  Though that wouldve been a cheap move if it was deliberate, but youre talking to a guy who also doesnt agree on half of the TKOs.

I suppose I didnt give a shit about Chaels performance because it had no where to go.  He literally laid on Nate and prayed that these strikes would suffice.

His prayers were answered.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 9, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> There isnt much more to say on the basis on who thought it was exciting and who didnt.  Its opinion.
> 
> I suppose I say this was a lay n pray because of the idea that even though Nate was being pummeled, he wasnt fading.  I almost wouldnt say that cuz it showed in the 3rd round when he wobbled.  Thankfully, biased Rogan saw it too.  However, when Nate got on top, he looked energized.  Buuuut you can say anyone wouldve been like that cuz it was finally a dominant position.
> 
> ...



We've agreed to disagree about the "exciting" part, but we don't agree with the "lay and pray" moniker because it's not a matter of opinion, it's a fucking fact. Lay and Pray alludes to the fact that the top fighter is not being active, not striking, and not looking to improve his position. The perfect example of that was Vance's and the Evans/Silva fight. Evans used effective grappling to neutralize Silva, inflicting little to no damage and scoring points _solely on takedowns_. Chael on the other hand scored points with takedowns, guard passes and pummeling Nate's fucking face into the mat for 15 minutes to the tune of 150 punches, elbows, forearms and hammerfists. If this was a PRIDE fight, Nate would have been the one to get the yellow card for stalling. He did absolute dick from his back for 14 of the 15 minutes they fought, yet you can sit here with a straight face and say Nate was the only one trying to finish the fight? Nate was completely outclassed and dominated in this fight and he'd be the first one to tell you that. So really, it's Nate you should be blaming for not being entertained.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 9, 2010)

Nate didnt know how to get back up, I admit, but he did what he could there.  

Ive been searching and searching for damage pics of Chael and Nate post fight but all Ive found were Chaels fucked up face.

A fucked up face for a guy doing all the ground and pounding?!    Yet Nate was the more boring one..?


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 10, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Nate didnt know how to get back up, I admit, but he did what he could there.
> 
> Ive been searching and searching for damage pics of Chael and Nate post fight but all Ive found were Chaels fucked up face.
> 
> A fucked up face for a guy doing all the ground and pounding?!    Yet Nate was the more boring one..?



It was one strike that cut Chael's face open. One. Thank God fights are judged by what actually happens in the ring for 15 minutes, and not by what the crowd cheers for and what the fighter's faces looks like.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 10, 2010)

Cuz judges get everything right huh?
He had more than 1 cut.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 10, 2010)

Here's an awesome article on a sportswriters' first UFC experience @ UFC 109

Meeting MMA: An Outsider's Encounter With The World's Fastest Growing Sport - SB Nation

Here's his account of the "Sonnen fight": 



> That's Chael Sonnen after the fight. All bruised and battered, and as he said, "Relieved that it's over." Of course, "The Chael Sonnen fight" was supposed to be "The Nate Marquardt fight." Sonnen was a 5-to-1 underdog, and Marquardt was primed for a shot at the title. That's not how it played out. Sonnen said afterward he came into the fight, "Knowing I was going to get beat up."
> 
> "I just had to make sure he got beat up worse," he said.
> 
> ...


I especially like the line "Even ignorant fans like me could sense that something special was happening". 

Not all of them apparently.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 10, 2010)

Someone has a hard on.

Look, I was bored.  Youre not going to convince me that I shouldve been excited when I wasnt.

I eagerly await the next disappointing fight.    We got 3 pride fighters coming up and I am praying all 3 win.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 10, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Someone has a hard on.
> 
> Look, I was bored.  Youre not going to convince me that I shouldve been excited when I wasnt.
> 
> I eagerly await the next disappointing fight.    We got 3 pride fighters coming up and I am praying all 3 win.



And I'm not trying to. I'm simply pointing out that 99.999% of the MMA universe (including people that had never even watched MMA before) thought it was a very entertaining, action-packed war. That and author put your theory about the crowd being bored also, to rest :



> The fans, most of whom cheered for Marquardt throughout the fight, were in shock.



They weren't bored, they were shocked their boy was getting whupped. Like I said, I'm not trying to convince you that you should have been excited. I guess I'm trying to figure out how anyone in their right mind, let alone someone I've known for over 20 years, thought that was a boring fight. Oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 11, 2010)

UFC's Martin Kampmann posts pic of facial cut, hoping for pre-summer return (Updated) | MMAjunkie.com








*OUCH. *


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 12, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 13, 2010)

> Shortly after Vitor Belfort withdrew from his April UFC middleweight title bout against Anderson Silva due to an injury, Sherdog.com talked to the man himself.
> 
> ???I???ve already had the surgery on my left shoulder,??? Belfort said. ???Actually Lorenzo (Fertitta) was aware that I was feeling really bad pain in my shoulder for a long time. I???ve already had three injections since I was scheduled to fight Fedor, but lately the pain got really unbearable and my doctor decided to take an (MRI) and it showed chronic injury that was getting worse. My doctor, Michel Simoni, said that if I did not stop and do the surgery immediately, I was running serious risk of my shoulder going out of place. Also I was already losing the power of my left arm. How could I fight (without) my strongest hand????
> 
> ...



Belfort Discusses Surgery, Return

Son of a fucking bitch.  This is highly disappointing for me.  Belfort was the only threat I could see for Silva and now he got nothing.  Oh, we got Chael, but hes suspended anyway.


----------



## Vance (Feb 13, 2010)

Me too.  I'm gutted about it.

Even more so that Maia is his replacement.  Silva is going to fucking destroy him.  Would've made more sense to give Nate the shot given that Sonnen is suspended.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah, that blows. At least Silva is still on the card defending his belt though. I thought there for a second this was a union tactic or something. Silva has been  a bit shady over the past 6 months and his manager Ed Soares seems to think he can do Joe Silva's job. I would have rather seen Nate as well but it's kinda tough to sell a title fight involving someone that's fresh off of a one-sided beatdown.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 13, 2010)

Is Maia for sure?


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 13, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Is Maia for sure?



Yup

Demian Maia to face Anderson Silva for middleweight title at UFC 112 - MMA Mania


----------



## Richie1888 (Feb 15, 2010)

Eddie Bravo vs. Royler Gracie ADCC 2003 | MMATKO Mixed Martial Arts Videos, MMA Videos, UFC Videos

Well worth a watch for BJJ folks out there. might be hard to watch if you dont know whats going on.


----------



## mrtom (Feb 15, 2010)

Being 5-9, I would like to know what weight Matt Hughes cuts from to make 170 and what he benches. Gives me something to shoot for!!! Anyone know?


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 16, 2010)

mrtom said:


> Being 5-9, I would like to know what weight Matt Hughes cuts from to make 170 and what he benches. Gives me something to shoot for!!! Anyone know?



He probably walks @ 195-200 when not training for a fight. I'd imagine he's around 185 or so when he does his final water cut.


----------



## Vance (Feb 16, 2010)

I think Hughes was benching 300-315.


----------



## mrtom (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 4, 2010)

UFC insists Toney signing isn't 'freak show' - UFC - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## CORUM (Mar 4, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> UFC insists Toney signing isn't 'freak show' - UFC - Yahoo! Sports



interesting


----------



## Richie1888 (Mar 10, 2010)

great article about a debate between Dan Hardy and posh newspaper reader 

UFC: Dan Hardy, the intellectual welterweight warrior – Telegraph Blogs


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 10, 2010)

Recent fight news...

I cant believe Bowles quit.  When I was watching the replay, you see the doctor tend to Bowels face, NOT his hand(s), then wave the fight off.  However, he said it was his hand and all I can think of is....WHAT?!  Its for the belt, idiot!  Fight through it!

Who guessed Torres's sub?

Oh and I voted on Pulver just hoping hed win one, but jesus....

And I love Spot.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 13, 2010)

GSP/Hardy will be a good card.  I'm def getting this fight.


----------



## shahnizz (Mar 14, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> GSP/Hardy will be a good card.  I'm def getting this fight.



yeah I'm really looking forward to the GSP/Hardy card as well...I usually watch every single UFC event but I've skipped the last couple because I just haven't cared.... I'm pumped about about 111 though...def gonna watch that one


----------



## Dusters (Mar 14, 2010)

MCx2 said:


> He probably walks @ 195-200 when not training for a fight. I'd imagine he's around 185 or so when he does his final water cut.


 
He used to have it listed on his personal site.  This is pretty close.


----------



## jambarino (Mar 14, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> GSP/Hardy will be a good card.  I'm def getting this fight.



no doubt carwin and mir will be a good one too


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 15, 2010)

mrtom said:


> Being 5-9, I would like to know what weight Matt Hughes cuts from to make 170 and what he benches. Gives me something to shoot for!!! Anyone know?


 Hughes generally walked around 190-195 and would start cutting about 4 weeks before a fight to 180-185 till about 3 days before weigh in and the day before weigh in is when he would shed the water to 170. he reffed one of my fights and he is one of the biggest guys at 170 I have ever seen. Also in MMA mag it claims he benches 340!


----------



## Richie1888 (Mar 24, 2010)

The Debacle of The Decade: Antonio Inoki vs. Muhammad Ali | Five Ounces of Pain

great read sheds alot of light on this farce.


----------



## kuso (Mar 25, 2010)

is this a MMA thread or UFC thread? Not one mention of DREAM.13 with Maeda getting his face kicked off, Mo getting his right nut removed, MINOWAMAN underwhelming us with another awesome tap out of a massive opponent, Kikuno destroying Hironaka, Hansen dropping a weight class, Nakahara doing the same??


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 25, 2010)

kuso said:


> is this a MMA thread or UFC thread? Not one mention of DREAM.13 with Maeda getting his face kicked off, Mo getting his right nut removed, MINOWAMAN underwhelming us with another awesome tap out of a massive opponent, Kikuno destroying Hironaka, Hansen dropping a weight class, Nakahara doing the same??



It's the MMA thread.  As stated in the title.  Thanks for posting.  vids?


----------



## Richie1888 (Mar 25, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> It's the MMA thread.  As stated in the title.  Thanks for posting.  vids?



MMA Videos And News, UFC Videos, Pride Videos, K-1 Videos, And EliteXC Videos from MMATKO.com.
MMA Videos | LowKick.com 

knock yourself out mate


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 25, 2010)

kuso said:


> is this a MMA thread or UFC thread? Not one mention of DREAM.13 with Maeda getting his face kicked off, Mo getting his right nut removed, MINOWAMAN underwhelming us with another awesome tap out of a massive opponent, Kikuno destroying Hironaka, Hansen dropping a weight class, Nakahara doing the same??



Double answered that for ya....but I am here to bring up an old, old argument.

We talk about UFC dominantly because they have the best competition.    "What did that asshole say?"  Yep, you heard it here folks.   Back when BigDyl used to run rampart, there were endless amounts of arguments between PRIDE and UFC.  As we all know, weve seen these 2 come together and what was the outcome, hm?  Which fighters dominated the most?  Truth be told, I route for PRIDE fighters more than UFC fighters just cuz I believe they are more 'exciting.'  However, DREAM is here and well, it is pretty damn close to PRIDE, so I cant help to feel the same way for DREAM until they are tested.  However, this time, Strikeforce is here to help with that testing.

I cannot wait to see if Aoki is the baddest he is supposed to be in SF as he is in DREAM.  Gegard is a new favorite of mine and soon enough, these guys may be able to graduate up the ladder to the UFC and dominate there.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 25, 2010)

GSP for the win, and I hope Frank Mir gets knocked the fuck out!


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 25, 2010)

kuso said:


> is this a MMA thread or UFC thread? Not one mention of DREAM.13 with Maeda getting his face kicked off, Mo getting his right nut removed, MINOWAMAN underwhelming us with another awesome tap out of a massive opponent, Kikuno destroying Hironaka, Hansen dropping a weight class, Nakahara doing the same??



When someone worth mentioning fights, we talk about it. I'd be ok with never seeing or hearing about another Minowaman freak-show fight. Too much corruption and nationalism on the Japanese circuit for me to give two shits about it anyway. Can't wait to see Cryoki get smashed by Melendez though.


----------



## fufu (Mar 25, 2010)

Thiago is out of his fight with Fitch for tomorrow with a brain artery abnormality. This sucks. 

111 was looking like an amazing card with GSP v Hardy, Mir v Carwin and Alves v Fitch.

Damn it!


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 25, 2010)

fufu said:


> Thiago is out of his fight with Fitch for tomorrow with a brain artery abnormality. This sucks.
> 
> 111 was looking like an amazing card with GSP v Hardy, Mir v Carwin and Alves v Fitch.
> 
> Damn it!


 Damn man it sounds like alves could be out a while or permanently with that kind of diagnosis.  I dought he could get liscenced by the boxing commision with that


----------



## fufu (Mar 25, 2010)

We'll have to see how it plays out. I don't think he is near a solid diagnosis yet.


----------



## fufu (Mar 25, 2010)

Fitch is now fighting Ben Saunders. Not bad. 

Jon Fitch re-booked to face Ben Saunders at UFC 111 - MMA Mania


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 25, 2010)

God dammit.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 25, 2010)

If Ben is no longer fighting Jake, who is Jake fighting?


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 25, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> If Ben is no longer fighting Jake, who is Jake fighting?



I'm assuming nobody by the way the article was worded.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 27, 2010)

Anyone have a way to watch the fights on the net tonight?


----------



## kuso (Mar 27, 2010)

FYI: D.J. Taiki fought -63kg MAX rules last night against Kaz Watanabe. Beat him 29-30


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 28, 2010)

THANK YOU sweet Jesus.... To see that cock SOB Mir get his ass knocked out made my night.... And I already knew GSP was in a class of his own so that fight was expected...sad to not see a knock out but none the less a great fight....BUT THAT MIR FIGHT>...


----------



## Mudge (Mar 28, 2010)

Mir got owned for sure, lame.

I thought GSP was going to win in the 1st, almost!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 28, 2010)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> THANK YOU sweet Jesus.... To see that cock SOB Mir get his ass knocked out made my night.... And I already knew GSP was in a class of his own so that fight was expected...sad to not see a knock out but none the less a great fight....BUT THAT MIR FIGHT>...



agreed, I cannot stand Mir and I was glad to see the quick knockout, although it would have been fun to see Brock beat the shit out of him again.

the GSP fight was entertaining, Hardy is one tuff motherfucker! I have never seen anyone pull out of submission holds the way he did, amazing, I want to see a re-match with those two. Hardy needs to work on that take down defense, if he could have stayed on his feet more I think he might have had a chance of knocking GSP out.

overall I felt like I got my $50 worth last night.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 28, 2010)

I am indifferent about Mir.  I like him, but he just didnt expect the dirty boxing.  He waited too long and paid the price.  I like Carwin as well, so you know who I want to win the next fight.  Sadly for Mir, he will be passed over by Dos Santos, Cain, maybe even Nog before he gets in with Brock again.

GSP did what he normally does.  In other forums they are talking about how boring he was.  I dont get that, he tried to finish it twice and Hardy sucked it up like a champ himself.

You want to talk about boring?  See Fitch.


----------



## kuso (Mar 28, 2010)

GSP vs. Hardy was an awesome fight. 

Ricardo Almeida vs. Matt Brown and Nate Diaz vs. Rory Markham were also enjoyable matches to watch. The rest was a bit of a wank IMHO. Frank Mir has always been the same. When he gets lucky, his fans are all over his nuts but stringing luck together isn't easy.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 28, 2010)

kuso said:


> GSP vs. Hardy was an awesome fight.
> 
> Ricardo Almeida vs. Matt Brown and Nate Diaz vs. Rory Markham were also enjoyable matches to watch. The rest was a bit of a wank IMHO. Frank Mir has always been the same. When he gets lucky, his fans are all over his nuts but stringing luck together isn't easy.



Ricardo Almeida looked awesome.  I hope we get to see more of him.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 28, 2010)

I just watched the Carwin/Mir fight.  It ended just as I thought it would.  I'm glad that Mir got the crap beat out of him.

And, once again, Lesner has shown how much of a douche bag he is and that he isn't the caliber of fighter that belongs in the UFC.  That white trash piece of shit needs to get himself back to wrestling.


----------



## fufu (Mar 29, 2010)

Robert said:


> agreed, I cannot stand Mir and I was glad to see the quick knockout, although it would have been fun to see Brock beat the shit out of him again.
> 
> the GSP fight was entertaining, Hardy is one tuff motherfucker! *I have never seen anyone pull out of submission holds the way he did*, amazing, I want to see a re-match with those two. Hardy needs to work on that take down defense, if he could have stayed on his feet more I think he might have had a chance of knocking GSP out.
> 
> overall I felt like I got my $50 worth last night.



You should watch the Donald Cerrone vs. Ben Henderson LW title fight in the WEC.


----------



## fufu (Mar 29, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I am indifferent about Mir.  I like him, but he just didnt expect the dirty boxing.  He waited too long and paid the price.  I like Carwin as well, so you know who I want to win the next fight.  Sadly for Mir, he will be passed over by Dos Santos, Cain, maybe even Nog before he gets in with Brock again.
> 
> GSP did what he normally does.  In other forums they are talking about how boring he was.  I dont get that, he tried to finish it twice and Hardy sucked it up like a champ himself.
> 
> You want to talk about boring?  See Fitch.



Fitch always talks about how much his striking and BJJ improves every fight, yet we see the same Fitch every card.


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2010)

You MMA fans better be watching this event on Spike, it's off to a great start.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 31, 2010)

fufu said:


> You MMA fans better be watching this event on Spike, it's off to a great start.



Wow Jorge has improved.  He needs to work on his victory speeches though.  He says "what" a lot.  I don't really know what he misunderstood.  And that first fight with the Brit (Pearson) was a battle.  Those little guys were hitting hard.  That's a tough weight class.


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2010)

Caol Uno looked two weight classes lighter than Gleison.


----------



## SubmissionFC (Apr 2, 2010)

Those were some awesome Fights!


----------



## kuso (Apr 4, 2010)

If you guy's didn't see it, K-1 in Yokohama is WELL worth a look.

JLB was back...Spong kicked ass, Kyotaro shocks the WORLD....Badr is taking names, etc etc


----------



## fufu (Apr 5, 2010)

Awesome submission here - 






YouTube Video


























It's like an arm triangle guillotine from guard.


----------



## kuso (Apr 5, 2010)

the video calls it a front choke (in Japanese)


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 11, 2010)

Anybody watch the fights last night?  I didn't get to see but I heard Edgar beat Penn and Silva made his opponent look like newb.


----------



## kuso (Apr 11, 2010)

Silva made himself look like a fucking moronic n00b. To the point Dana left the arena in the 4th round, disgusted with the healiner.


----------



## fufu (Apr 11, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> Anybody watch the fights last night?  I didn't get to see but I heard Edgar beat Penn and Silva made his opponent look like newb.



I watched. By the end of the 4th I saw Frankie having a chance of winning the fight. In my eyes, he took it. 

Silva's fight...you just have to watch it.


----------



## kuso (Apr 11, 2010)

fufu said:


> Silva's fight...you just have to watch it.



Seriously? I'd recommend against seeing it if you have any respect for the man at all.

I have watched hundreds if not thousands of cards. This time I stayed up until 5:30am when this one finished. I have to admit, it is the first time ever I have actually been pissed off after watching an event.


----------



## fufu (Apr 11, 2010)

kuso said:


> Seriously? I'd recommend against seeing it if you have any respect for the man at all.
> 
> I have watched hundreds if not thousands of cards. This time I stayed up until 5:30am when this one finished. I have to admit, it is the first time ever I have actually been pissed off after watching an event.



If someone wants to know about something I think it is better to base an opinion on actual evidence rather than hearsay. There is a lot of emotion and polarizing reactions to Silva's fight. Being the fact that he is a P4P best in the world I think true MMA fans should watch that fight due to its uniqueness. I've never seen anything like it. 

I was very pissed off by the end as well. I wanted to leave after the 4th round was over (looks like Dana did the same). I thought Anderson disrespected the sports and the fans. 

He stomped around and taunted a much lesser striker for almost 2 whole rounds without actually defeating him. He then continued to taunt, but this time while back pedaling. It's easy to taunt a guy who has almost no chance of beating you on the feet. It would be different if he were to taunt a very well versed striker like Machida or Rua. It's like an adult taunting a child. 

It pissed me off as much as Brock Lesnar pointing and laughing at Mir after beating him. But at least Lesnar actually defeated his opponent.


----------



## kuso (Apr 11, 2010)

fufu said:


> I was very pissed off by the end as well. I wanted to leave after the 4th round was over (looks like Dana did the same). I thought Anderson disrespected the sports and the fans.
> 
> He stomped around and taunted a much lesser striker for almost 2 whole rounds without actually defeating him. He then continued to taunt, but this time while back pedaling. It's easy to taunt a guy who has almost no chance of beating you on the feet. It would be different if he were to taunt a very well versed striker like Machida or Rua. It's like an adult taunting a child.



If he had a set of balls and believed himself, as the champion, to be so much superior he should have tested his abilities and tried to sub Maia. lol


----------



## fufu (Apr 11, 2010)

True, you didn't see Maia taunting Silva for not going to the ground. It's MMA, the ground work is just as substantial as the stand up.


----------



## kuso (Apr 11, 2010)

fufu said:


> True, you didn't see Maia taunting Silva for not going to the ground. It's MMA, the ground work is just as substantial as the stand up.



Exactly.

Taunting a ground fighter to stand with you when you have stand up beyond anyone in the sport is just low class.



> Portuguese-language MMA forums have been abuzz with discussion over the insults Silva levelled at Maia at points in the fight. The end of the second round is when he is said to have been most offensive, allegedly telling Maia "Bate na minha cara playboy" (“Come on, hit me in the face playboy.")
> 
> Odd as it sounds, ‘playboy’ is a serious insult in Brazil when levelled at certain targets. The stark class and economic divides in Brazil make for a wide gulf in status between the rich and poor. In Brazilian terms, a playboy is a hedonist rich kid, the product of a pampered upbringing who cares little for the poor and knows nothing of real life.
> 
> ...



Fighters Only Magazine - The World's Greatest MMA Magazine - News - Anderson facing backlash from Brazilian fans for Maia slurs


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't think Silva is low class for keeping it upright. I think it was obvious the other guy wanted it to go to the ground and Silva was not going to entertain that. I did however lose a lot of respect for him. He toyed with this guy so much it got to be too much, and then to top it off he ran down the clock and made no attempt to finish him. If he fights that like GSP will dominate him. 

THRILLED that Penn lost his title to the underdog. I do not like Penn and he finally lost a match at his weight, and was taken to the ground twice. Kudos to whatever his name was who beat him! (sad he lost to someone I don't even remember)

I've always liked Matt Huges and it was a great fight between two champions. He looked good. It was weird when he helped the guy up off the ground mid round, but I guess the fight was more for fun then to prove a point.


----------



## fufu (Apr 12, 2010)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I don't think Silva is low class for keeping it upright. I think it was obvious the other guy wanted it to go to the ground and Silva was not going to entertain that. I did however lose a lot of respect for him. He toyed with this guy so much it got to be too much, and then to top it off he ran down the clock and made no attempt to finish him. If he fights that like GSP will dominate him.
> 
> THRILLED that Penn lost his title to the underdog. I do not like Penn and he finally lost a match at his weight, and was taken to the ground twice. Kudos to whatever his name was who beat him! (sad he lost to someone I don't even remember)
> 
> I've always liked Matt Huges and it was a great fight between two champions. He looked good. It was weird when he helped the guy up off the ground mid round, but I guess the fight was more for fun then to prove a point.



Frankie Edgar beat BJ. I thought Edgar looked like championship material since his fight with Tyson Griffin. I would really like to see a re-match if Tyson keeps winning.


----------



## fufu (Apr 12, 2010)

GSP vs Silva at 170, who takes it if it happens?

If I had to pick, I'd go with GSP. It's a very tough match up but I see GSP using his wrestling and impeccable game planning to control Silva. However, I would not be surprised at all if Silva wins with seemingly ease if GSP can't get the rhythm he wants.

Silva has great sprawls and is very quick, but GSP has shown he has near perfect takedown technique. Guys know he will shoot, but they can't spot him, even the NCAA champions.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 12, 2010)

fufu said:


> GSP vs Silva at 170, who takes it if it happens?
> 
> If I had to pick, I'd go with GSP. It's a very tough match up but I see GSP using his wrestling and impeccable game planning to control Silva. However, I would not be surprised at all if Silva wins with seemingly ease if GSP can't get the rhythm he wants.
> 
> Silva has great sprawls and is very quick, but GSP has shown he has near perfect takedown technique. Guys know he will shoot, but they can't spot him, even the NCAA champions.



Have they talked about that?  I thought the plan was GSP to move up to 185.


----------



## kuso (Apr 12, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> Have they talked about that?  I thought the plan was GSP to move up to 185.



Silva said before this fight he'd like to drop down to 170 and fight the champ, then maybe go to HW.

After the last performance Dana said Silva doesn't deserve a shot at GSP.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 13, 2010)

He dosent deserve a shot at GSP.  GSP is in my opinion the best pound for pound fighter in the game.  I think GSP would dominate Silva.  Not to say that if GSP didnt play it cool he couldnt catch one and go to sleep.  Silva has knockout power for sure.  And yeah I know Silva a BJJ black belt but I really dont think he deserves it Im pretty sure in Brazil you get a black belt in BJJ on your 7th b-day anyway LOL.  Also why does silva want to move to HW?  He hasnt fought a decent striker at LHW.  Put him in with Machida or Rua and he'd get stomped.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 13, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> He dosent deserve a shot at GSP.  GSP is in my opinion the best pound for pound fighter in the game.  I think GSP would dominate Silva.  Not to say that if GSP didnt play it cool he couldnt catch one and go to sleep.  Silva has knockout power for sure.  And yeah I know Silva a BJJ black belt but I really dont think he deserves it Im pretty sure in Brazil you get a black belt in BJJ on your 7th b-day anyway LOL.  Also why does silva want to move to HW?  He hasnt fought a decent striker at LHW.  Put him in with Machida or Rua and he'd get stomped.



wrong.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 13, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> wrong.


 Uh yeah and thanks for that very descriptive explanation


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 13, 2010)

Well he certainly doesnt now with his less than stellar performance with Maia.

Honestly, I enjoyed the ego shit until the 3rd round.  I thought hed finish it then...   Since he didnt, ugh.  I dont know.  I dont hate him for it, it just made a mediocre card worse.

I dont see the problem with GSP going up to fight him.  If GSP loses, he doesnt lose his belt and the discussion can be over.  If he wins, Id say GSP should stay at MW for as long as he can defend it.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 13, 2010)

Just curious on your guys thoughts on Dana giving in to Kimbo and allowing him to fight in the UFC?  Also any thoughts on how Renzo will preform in UFC also think he has what it takes?


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 14, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Just curious on your guys thoughts on Dana giving in to Kimbo and allowing him to fight in the UFC?  Also any thoughts on how Renzo will preform in UFC also think he has what it takes?



For the same reason he signed James Toney - to keep big draws out of other promotions. Dana doesn't want to give fans any reasons to watch any MMA other than the UFC. We all know Kimbo sucks and all, but he was the main attraction of 2 of the most watched MMA events in US television history.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 18, 2010)

Ugly brawl mars Jake Shields' win, embarrasses MMA - Cagewriter - UFC Blog - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## fufu (Apr 18, 2010)

What a shit card. 3 five round decisions. 

King Mo really impressed me, though. 

Gilbert neutralized Aoki perfectly. I've always loved Aoki, but he really is one-dimensional.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 18, 2010)

fufu said:


> What a shit card. 3 five round decisions.
> 
> King Mo really impressed me, though.
> 
> Gilbert neutralized Aoki perfectly. I've always loved Aoki, but he really is one-dimensional.



Agreed, well mostly.  I thought King Mo SUCKED.

He did some impressive takedowns...to a champ who didnt know HOW to defend it?  What the fuck, what, I dont know.  I am very surprised that Gegard wasnt all that impressive whatsoever.  Wouldnt surprise me if it was rigged.  I cant put my finger on it, but it was very disappointing.

As far as Aoki went, eh.  He looked too damn 1 dimensional.  I really wanted to see him do some crazy shit, but Gilbert was pretty smart by using the cage.  Question:  Does this mean Gilbert is the champ of Dream now?

Hendersons fight?  Jesus.  I actually left the Ale House in the 5th round.  I havent walked out of a fight in a long time.  

BUT!  I did miss the best thing of the night.  Mayhem and the brawl!  I watched it this morning and I couldnt help but laugh my ass off.  I dont think Myahem really did anything wrong, per say.  I mean, you can say he was disrespectful in interrupting Shields post fight interview, but I dont think he started the brawl.  No, Id say he certainly didnt.

Nick Diaz acted like a fucking jerkoff after it.  God damn, I hate idiots like this.  I wonder if Dana was grinning ear to ear with this event.  

I was for sure this card would be exciting.  After UFC had such a dull recent card, SF couldnt really do much worse.  Well, Id say it was just as exciting/dull as the last UFC.  Now, you got dull ratings (I can post them if you want) on CBS with a wonderful thug brawl to boot.  Not to mention, the dumbass commentator sounding like a crybaby bitch during the whole thing.

I hope SF takes a punch for this OR whomever started the fight gets punished.


----------



## Richie1888 (Apr 18, 2010)

whos the ass landing kicks is that nate diaz ?

theres a slow mo on youtube its gil melendez that pushes him then he goes back to push him back and like 5 ceasar gracie guys go for him and thats when the gif kicks in. 

hes was being an ass in the ring interupting the interview but come on a bit uncalled for even hendos guys were trying to break it up


----------



## fufu (Apr 19, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Agreed, well mostly.  I thought King Mo SUCKED.
> 
> He did some impressive takedowns...to a champ who didnt know HOW to defend it?  What the fuck, what, I dont know.  I am very surprised that Gegard wasnt all that impressive whatsoever.  Wouldnt surprise me if it was rigged.  I cant put my finger on it, but it was very disappointing.
> 
> ...



Mo impressed in me in the fact that he is a guy with only 6 fights, who hadn't faced A-level competition. Mousasi is no joke with over 30 fights in his career, he is a top 10 MW IMO. 

I didn't think Mo was going to survive, let alone beat Mousasi in five rounds. Mo is a wild card though, he is a super athlete who has great talent for the sport.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 19, 2010)

Its hard to give credit to someone who won over a person who gave 50%.


----------



## Doublebase (May 8, 2010)

Wow.  That was a good UFC card.


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2010)

paul daley cut from UFC "forever"

Seems Kimbo has been cut too.

HEadliner finally set things straight


----------



## Doublebase (May 9, 2010)

kuso said:


> paul daley cut from UFC "forever"
> 
> Seems Kimbo has been cut too.
> 
> HEadliner finally set things straight



I can understand why Daley was frustrated.  But to sucker punch a dude after the fight is immature and uncalled for.  I'm still glad he did it though.  Koschek is such a boring fighter.  Now we have to watch him get his ass handed to him by GSP.  On the other hand, I think he will be a decent coach on TUF.  He is a damn good wrestler.  He can neutrilize anyone for 15mins.  

Rua and Machida was an amazing fight.  It was like watching to wizards fighting.  Perfect combos and counters.  Rua just did what anyone fighting Machinda would have to do to win, not make one mistake.  

Kimbo, pfffft.  He was good for about 40secs until he gassed.  Then it was just pathetic.  I like him but he is just not cut out to be a cage fighter.  He is a no holds barred stand up back yard brawler.  That's it.  I'm sorry, if you are gassing half way through the first round, then you didn't take your conditioning seriously and you don't deserve to be in there.


----------



## Doublebase (May 9, 2010)

and another thing.  Why was Kimbo fighting at 212?  The other guy was 265.  If he is going to go down that much then he mind as well take a chance at 205.  Everyone wants this Kimbo guy to come in the cage and knock people out cold but I just don't think that ever will happen.


----------



## fufu (May 9, 2010)

Really happy for Shogun.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 9, 2010)

fufu said:


> Really happy for Shogun.


 ^+1 Yeah its about time for him its been a long road for the guy. I didnt really care cause truth be told I think Machida and Rua are two of the classier fighters in the ufc.


----------



## AKIRA (May 9, 2010)

I never bought into this Machida shit.  I always thought he was boring so I was as happy as I was when GSP beat Hughes.  I dont hate Machida like I hate Hughes, but I just do not like his fighting style.  Plus the idiot drinks urine.  Cmon.  Total clean up!  Thanx Shogun!

Kos, yeah, he was boring again, but smart.  Daley hitting him after the bell made my day though.  Best action of that fight.

Kimbo, sure he sucks, but I say give him one more shot to drain his draw power.  I feel sorry for him and I could agree that he doesnt belong, but whats one more shot gonna hurt?

I wished Lawlor won after his Dan Severn display.  

Alan Belcher was kind of a toss up for me.  I gave Cote the nod, but it was really a 50 50 shot.  Exciting fight nonetheless.

Hands of stone stout sure didnt try hard huh?

Ok, now, this upcoming TUF.  Though I like the fact GSP is a coach, who the FUCK is gonna want to be on the other team?!  Now that we know its Kos, really, would you be happy if you got on his team?
My other beef with GSP being on there is cuz shes now shelved for almost a year.  I dont think any current champ should host a show, regardless of his talent.  Ill still watch it but I expect a landslide.


----------



## Doublebase (May 9, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Alan Belcher was kind of a toss up for me.  I gave Cote the nod, but it was really a 50 50 shot.  Exciting fight nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Belcher looked really good.  His Muay Thai is top notch.  

I'm sure Koscheck has great coaches that he will bring along with him.  I don't really like Koscheck.  He is boring to watch.  With that said, he is probably the best wrestler in the UFC next to GSP.  As for them fighting.  GSP will pwn him.


----------



## AKIRA (May 9, 2010)

Well he hadnt been boring for a while.  

I thought Canadas crowd were dicks.  They booed Machida at the weigh ins.  I dont like the guy as a fighter, but as a person, hes just weird.  Either way, booing at a fucking weigh in?

That being said they booed at Kos when his arm was raised.  Unless it was for his little act of getting struck by the knee, he implemented the same game plan as GSP.


----------



## fufu (May 10, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Ok, now, this upcoming TUF.  Though I like the fact GSP is a coach, who the FUCK is gonna want to be on the other team?!  Now that we know its Kos, really, would you be happy if you got on his team?
> My other beef with GSP being on there is cuz shes now shelved for almost a year.  I dont think any current champ should host a show, regardless of his talent.  Ill still watch it but I expect a landslide.



I gotta say Dana is going to pull me into watching TUF for the first time in a while.

The show is super lame, but with a guy like GSP coaching I'm definitely going to be watching it more. 

However, I would rather see GSP fight again sooner than have him serve his tenure on the show. He only fights about twice a year anyway.


----------



## Doublebase (May 10, 2010)

fufu said:


> I gotta say Dana is going to pull me into watching TUF for the first time in a while.
> 
> The show is super lame, but with a guy like GSP coaching I'm definitely going to be watching it more.
> 
> However, I would rather see GSP fight again sooner than have him serve his tenure on the show. He only fights about twice a year anyway.



Why do you think the show is lame?  I have watched almost every season.  It's great.  You get to see the guys train then fight.  Someone of the house stuff is gay but still a good show IMO.  Or maybe you aren't a fan of reality tv in general.


----------



## bio-chem (May 10, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> Why do you think the show is lame?  I have watched almost every season.  It's great.  You get to see the guys train then fight.  Someone of the house stuff is gay but still a good show IMO.  Or maybe you aren't a fan of reality tv in general.



reality TV does suck a lot, but i've got to agree. this next season is going to be great.


----------



## fufu (May 10, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> Why do you think the show is lame?  I have watched almost every season.  It's great.  You get to see the guys train then fight.  Someone of the house stuff is gay but still a good show IMO.  Or maybe you aren't a fan of reality tv in general.



The fights are usually horrid. I can't stand to watch them. The in-house antics just remind me of all the college douche bags I used to know, I don't wish to watch that garbage. 

The training is cool to watch, but there is too much fabricated drama for me to watch an entire episode anymore. There is only a few minutes per episode that is any good. 

Some seasons have been good, but not as of late as I see it.

You're also right that I am not a fan of reality TV in general. 

But like I said, Georges is just a fascinating guy and a great champion, he interests me a lot. I'll be tuning in next season.


----------



## MCx2 (May 10, 2010)

Kos doesn't do anything different than GSP, just a little less technical. Their gameplans are IDENTICAL when facing "superior strikers". They wait for them to over-commit, they put them on their asses and work for dominant positions. If you don't like Kos, I can't possibly see how you can like GSP unless we're strictly speaking personality wise - or you're a huge fag that wants to bury your nose in GSP's asshole while he's passing guard.

And in regards to Canadians being shitty fans? They are hands down the best fans the UFC has ever seen. They are more knowledgeable and more dedicated than any fans involved in MMA. Not to mention at the weigh-ins they rabidly cheered the Kos/Daley match-up when it was announced, but booed each fighter individually which demonstrates ever further their knowledge of the game and of the UFC.


----------



## AKIRA (May 10, 2010)

They booed Machida.


----------



## kuso (May 10, 2010)

MCx2 said:


> And in regards to Canadians being shitty fans? They are hands down the best fans the UFC has ever seen. They are more knowledgeable and more dedicated than any fans involved in MMA.




Odd. It seems everyone involved says it is the Australian fans that were by far the best ever.


----------



## Doublebase (May 11, 2010)

kuso said:


> Odd. It seems everyone involved says it is the Australian fans that were by far the best ever.



Never heard that.  When you say "involved", do you mean a fighter?  Or a fan?


----------



## MCx2 (May 11, 2010)

kuso said:


> Odd. It seems everyone involved says it is the Australian fans that were by far the best ever.



Who is "everyone"? The UFC has been to Montreal 3 times and all 3 times have been near attendance records. True, the Aussies showed that they are very passionate and knowledgeable - the Canadians have not only showed that but they've also demonstrated their dedication and love of the sport by voting GSP Canadian Athlete of the year, 2 years running. Not to mention all of the hot young prospects Canada is churning out. When the Aussies recognize a mixed martial artist as the greatest athlete in the country or even recognize them as mainstream athletes for that matter, maybe I'll start listening to "everyone".


----------



## kuso (May 11, 2010)

MCx2 said:


> Who is "everyone"?



Dana, Rogan and Goldie to start with.


----------



## kuso (May 11, 2010)

MCx2 said:


> or even recognize them as mainstream athletes for that matter, maybe I'll start listening to "everyone".



Sorry, I didn't know you only focus on Japanese MMA talent.


----------



## MCx2 (May 11, 2010)

kuso said:


> Dana, Rogan and Goldie to start with.



LOL!! Yeah, none of them are known to embellish anything... 

For someone that claims to know as much about MMA as you do, I'm surprised you'd actually quote Dana, Rogan and Goldie and expect to be taken seriously.


----------



## fufu (May 11, 2010)

MCx2 said:


> LOL!! Yeah, none of them are known to embellish anything...
> 
> For someone that claims to know as much about MMA as you do, I'm surprised you'd actually quote Dana, Rogan and Goldie and expect to be taken seriously.



Rogan usually gives things pretty straight. 

Goldie and Dana on the hand...


----------



## jcar1016 (May 11, 2010)

fufu said:


> Rogan usually gives things pretty straight.
> 
> Goldie and Dana on the hand...


 Yeah why the crack on Rogan I like Rogan hes by far no expert but he knows enuff to at least by intelligent with his commentary. Have you ever listened to the old Pride commentary? Bas Ruten was pretty damn dull bro "ohh dat der hurt" "ohh look der he gonna feel dat one" ect...


----------



## MCx2 (May 11, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Yeah why the crack on Rogan I like Rogan hes by far no expert but he knows enuff to at least by intelligent with his commentary. Have you ever listened to the old Pride commentary? Bas Ruten was pretty damn dull bro "ohh dat der hurt" "ohh look der he gonna feel dat one" ect...



That's not a crack on Joe at all and Rogan is without a doubt an expert. He's extremely intelligent and  probably the best MMA analyst there is, but that doesn't mean he doesn't  embellish things and exaggerate ALL THE TIME. Everyone is a world-class  wrestler or a K1 level striker or the hardest worker in MMA, blah,  blah, blah. 

My point was that anything those 3 have to say about the UFC and its fans, you have to take with a grain of salt because after all, they work for the UFC. It's not like they are ESPN's crew that is paid to call things right down the middle regardless of the outcome. Bullshit comes out of all of their mouths on a regular basis, doesn't mean I don't like them - I'm just calling it as it is.


----------



## AKIRA (May 11, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Yeah why the crack on Rogan I like Rogan hes by far no expert but he knows enuff to at least by intelligent with his commentary. Have you ever listened to the old Pride commentary? Bas Ruten was pretty damn dull bro "ohh dat der hurt" "ohh look der he gonna feel dat one" ect...



DULL?!  Holy mother of god, dull is not something Id put on Rutten.  He may not have the best terminology, but he knows the sport and is a fan of the sport.

In Rogan's 1 on 1, he talked about being a commentator while being a fan and I could plainly see both Rogan and Rutten are fans.  I love Rutten's one liners, but I also am grateful for Rogans analysis of in-fight technicalities.  

I do like Rogans post fight interviews a lot when the fighters do shit he doesnt expect.


----------



## fufu (May 11, 2010)

MCx2 said:


> That's not a crack on Joe at all and Rogan is without a doubt an expert. He's extremely intelligent and  probably the best MMA analyst there is, but that doesn't mean he doesn't  embellish things and exaggerate ALL THE TIME. Everyone is a world-class  wrestler or a K1 level striker or the hardest worker in MMA, blah,  blah, blah.
> 
> My point was that anything those 3 have to say about the UFC and its fans, you have to take with a grain of salt because after all, they work for the UFC. It's not like they are ESPN's crew that is paid to call things right down the middle regardless of the outcome. Bullshit comes out of all of their mouths on a regular basis, doesn't mean I don't like them - I'm just calling it as it is.



Lol

"His work ethic is second to none!" 

He's probably said that about 20 different guys.


----------



## kuso (May 11, 2010)

MCx2 said:


> For someone that claims to know as much about MMA as you do, I'm surprised you'd actually quote Dana, Rogan and Goldie and expect to be taken seriously.



Seems someone has a chip on their shoulder.

You know UFC 110 was the second fastests sold out event in the orgs 16 year history? And that is without any "GSP" on the card.

But then you seem quite confused between the "fans" from a country, and its' fighters.

Tell me, in your clear depth on knowledge on the sport, who should the Australian's be naming "athlete of the year" at this stage? 

So because there are no champions coming out of the country, the fans are worse than Canada? Hate him or not, Dana makes more fucking sense than you do.


----------



## MCx2 (May 12, 2010)

kuso said:


> Seems someone has a chip on their shoulder.
> 
> You know UFC 110 was the second fastests sold out event in the orgs 16 year history? And that is without any "GSP" on the card.
> 
> ...



_I'm_ not making sense? LOL!!  I guess I'll repeat myself since you couldn't comprehend it the first go... 

The people of Canada, the "fans" voted GSP Athlete of the Year for 2 years running. I'd say that's a pretty good sign that Canada is light years ahead of most countries when it comes to MMA being mainstream and the fans are light years ahead of other countries in understanding the intricacies of the sport. Yes, the Australian fans were good and knowledgeable and it was the 2nd fastest sellout in UFC history (2nd to: you guessed it, Vancouver, Canada without any "GSP" on the card) but that was one single event. Canada not only comes in droves to support any and all MMA, but the sport has grown so big that Canada is becoming a legitimate hotbed for talent as well as having a rabid fanbase that's willing to travel across an entire continent to see their champion fight. 

I don't give a flying fuck who Australia votes for as Athlete of the Year, but since it's not a Mixed Martial Artist we can safely say Canadian fans > Australian fans. And where did I say I hated Dana? I happen to be a big Dana supporter. Just because he spews bullshit 24/7 doesn't mean I don't like him.


----------



## DOMS (May 12, 2010)

Why were the Canadians booing Josh?

One thing that I've noticed is that fan outside the US just seem to love to boo a lot.


----------



## MCx2 (May 12, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Why were the Canadians booing Josh?
> 
> One thing that I've noticed is that fan outside the US just seem to love to boo a lot.



At the weigh-ins the fans actually gave a huge ovation to the announcement of Koscheck-Daley (I'm guessing because of all the smack talk and the prospect of the fight being a war) then they booed each guy individually. Neither guy is very likable apparently. LOL

Lyoto was getting booed because of some of the comments he made on the Countdown show. He said something to the effect of "If he beat me, why am I still champion" and that he felt he won and it didn't matter what the fans thought because it was not up to them. The Canadian fans knew that and booed him accordingly.


----------



## tucker01 (May 12, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Why were the Canadians booing Josh?
> 
> One thing that I've noticed is that fan outside the US just seem to love to boo a lot.



It was also in Quebec.... they like to boo and bitch about everything.... they are french after all.


----------



## kuso (May 12, 2010)

MCx2 said:


> _I'm_ not making sense? LOL!!  I guess I'll repeat myself since you couldn't comprehend it the first go...



No, I comprehended what you said. Repeating it just flaunted your stupidity. Let me try and type this a little slower so you might be able to actually understand me:



MCx2 said:


> I don't give a flying fuck who Australia votes for as Athlete of the Year, but since it's not a Mixed Martial Artist we can safely say Canadian fans > Australian fans.



Wow...great logic there. You can't honestly be that stupid can you? If there is no dominating Australian MMA Champion for which to vote for, why the fuck should the country vote for an MMA fighter? You really are fucking retarded. 

Do you even know of UCC/TKO and events other than UFC? Do you know Canada has quite a decent MMA history of it's own, and many great fighters for the country to get behind? It is fucking easy to support your hometown boys. A true fan of the sport supports whoever the fuck is fighting.

GSP is a 3 time (kinda) UFC champ, and has held belts outside of the UFC. Kang has been a champion and has huge international recognition. No doubt before your time, but Newton was the man years ago. Shit, the UFC was partially built with theanks to Canadians Harold Howard, Gary Goodridge, Dave Beneteau and others than have probably slipped my mind.

So, give me some examples of Australian MMA fighters than the "fans" (which is what we are talking about remember) should have voted for a AOTY?



MCx2 said:


> Canada is light years ahead of most countries when it comes to MMA being mainstream



You're the only talking about crap like this. You seem to be trying to bury your stupidity amongst a healthy dose of shit that has nothing to do with your original hissy fit.



MCx2 said:


> Yes, the Australian fans were good and knowledgeable and it was the 2nd fastest sellout in UFC history (2nd to: you guessed it, Vancouver, Canada without any "GSP" on the card) but that was one single event.



You'll notice I used "was" as I was talking about UFC's history....ie, events that have taken place. If you actually had a clue what you were talking about you'd know that UFC 110 was second to GSP vs. Serra 2. the first event held in Canada. UFC 83.

Oh, and if you were too fucking stupid to notice. Yes, GSP was indeed on that card. I thought his name in the title might not have been clear enough for you. It also had 7 other Canadians on the card to join him.

You know how many Australians fought on 110? I suspect not. It was a massive number. 2. And out of 2, only one had ever been heard of by even the semi-hardcore fan.

Even 115 has more Canadians on it that 110 had Australians, plus it is being headlined by the comeback-from-retirement fight of the arguably the most heavily marketed MMA fighter ever. And it should have been against Tito....another massive name.

But of course your beloved Canadian fans aren't at all influenced by who is on the card right? They are equal opportunity "fans of the sport". That is why UFC 83 (remember, GSP and 7 other Canadian) blew away the previous merchandise sales record right?

But again, remember those 2 Australians that fought on 110? One of them was a last minute replacement, and had virtually no merchandise to have sold. Yet that event still blew away UFC 83 in sales by something like $50,000.00 and UFC 110 still holds that record. Imagine that hey. Buying merchandise is something fans would never be caught doing right?

So, is a better fan one that follows their own countries champions, a country with a history in the sport and several local grass roots orgs dating back almost as long as the actually sport.............or a country right on their heels that have no one to cheer for yet still go crazy for the sport and blew away all US records and some from Canada too? I know what a fan is, but you don't seem to.

For someone that tries to act like they know a lot about the sport, you sure are fucking thick in the head and rather sensitive.


----------



## AKIRA (May 12, 2010)

"..and rather sensitive"  says the guy with this loooong reply.

  I am just messin with ya!


----------



## kuso (May 13, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> "..and rather sensitive"  says the guy with this loooong reply.
> 
> I am just messin with ya!





Well, I did give him 4 or 5 short replies firstly. Don't blame me if he was/is/forever will be too stupid to comprehend them. 

I guess there is good reason he started this thread and has 600+ replies in it. The empty can, and all that.....


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2010)




----------



## jcar1016 (May 13, 2010)

ok so now that yall have blown your load lets move on. I love the sport and as such dont really give a damn what others think about it. So prdictions for Jackson vs Evans?


----------



## AKIRA (May 13, 2010)

fufu said:


>


----------



## AKIRA (May 13, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> ok so now that yall have blown your load lets move on. I love the sport and as such dont really give a damn what others think about it. So prdictions for Jackson vs Evans?



Jackson.  Although I do buy a bit about Evans comments saying Rampage is slow.  His defense is pretty good though.  If you dont include leg kicks.

However, Jackson winning would be awesome.  I want to see him fight Machida OR have a rematch with Shogun.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 13, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Jackson. Although I do buy a bit about Evans comments saying Rampage is slow. His defense is pretty good though. If you dont include leg kicks.
> 
> However, Jackson winning would be awesome. I want to see him fight Machida OR have a rematch with Shogun.


 Personally I agree Jackson for the win. At least I would really like to see him win I dont like evans at all.


----------



## kuso (May 13, 2010)

I think Evens has the better technical stand up, but Jackson can take a shot. I certainly hope Jackson wins as it offers the better future fights (against Ryoto and Shogun).

A rematch with Shogun in the cage would be somewhat nostalgic.


----------



## Doublebase (May 13, 2010)

I'm going with Evans.  His speed is top notch same with his wrestling.  Only thing that worries me is Rampages huge noggin.  He will be tough to KO.  And I don't see this fight going the distance.


----------



## Doublebase (May 13, 2010)

kuso said:


> I think Evens has the better technical stand up, but Jackson can take a shot. I certainly hope Jackson wins as it offers the better future fights (against Ryoto and Shogun).
> 
> A rematch with Shogun in the cage would be somewhat nostalgic.



We are in sync.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 13, 2010)

I have to agree evans probably is the more technical fighter but Quintin just has that raw explosive power not many guys have and its won him more than a few fights against technically better fighters


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Quintin just has that raw explosive power not many guys have and its won him more than a few fights against technically better fighters



Like who?


----------



## jcar1016 (May 13, 2010)

fufu said:


> Like who?


 Henderson, Liddel, Silva,Arona,Ishikawa all these gus are more "technical fighters in many respects. Even tho henderson is a better wrestler Jackson out wrestled him. Silva and Liddel's striking are on a whole other level compard to his an they both got knocked out. Arona's Jui Jitsu was far far supior to Jacksons submission skills and well I'm sure I dont need to tell you what happened there. He just has that X factor that raw power bro thats why hes always in contention regardless of his opponants skills.


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Henderson, Liddel, Silva,Arona,Ishikawa all these gus are more "technical fighters in many respects. Even tho henderson is a better wrestler Jackson out wrestled him. Silva and Liddel's striking are on a whole other level compard to his an they both got knocked out. Arona's Jui Jitsu was far far supior to Jacksons submission skills and well I'm sure I dont need to tell you what happened there. He just has that X factor that raw power bro thats why hes always in contention regardless of his opponants skills.



I agree with 75% of this.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 13, 2010)

fufu said:


> I agree with 75% of this.


 thats good bro it means your 75% right then LOL


----------



## kuso (May 13, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Silva and Liddel's striking are on a whole other level




I don't agree with this myself. While both deserved legends of the sport, they built up a lot of their wins striking against significantly inferior strikers/wrestlers/bjjers. Neither have anything like technical striking.


----------



## AKIRA (May 14, 2010)

I was gonna say, Wandy as a technical striker?


----------



## jcar1016 (May 14, 2010)

kuso said:


> I don't agree with this myself. While both deserved legends of the sport, they built up a lot of their wins striking against significantly inferior strikers/wrestlers/bjjers. Neither have anything like technical striking.


 Sorry bro but one strike knockout power from any standing position does in fact put your striking on another level


----------



## jcar1016 (May 14, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I was gonna say, Wandy as a technical striker?


 So apparently striking efficacy is no longer measured at all by ones proficiency in Muay Thai


----------



## AKIRA (May 14, 2010)

I dont know what you mean, but Wandy's strikes are full of hail marys.  Not exactly "technical" but effective at winning fights and making entertainment.


----------



## kuso (May 14, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Sorry bro but one strike knockout power from any standing position does in fact put your striking on another level



we were talking about "technically better fighters" though......and both Liddel and Silva are known for their success despite poor technique.


----------



## kuso (May 15, 2010)

Feija sparks out Brit following a right hook to the temple in R1

AA lost his mojo after the first round and Bigfoot UD's him

Gracie stops Randleman via sub.

JAcare wins a UD 

Overeem ragdolls Rogers and gets Big John in there to stop the fight via GNP with 90 seconds to spare in r1.
He then calls out Fedor and confirms publically that Fedor's management refused to let Fedor fight him this time.


----------



## AKIRA (May 16, 2010)

I thought it was a night of no brainers.  The details being the only surprises.

Jacare getting winded and not getting a sub.
Monster showing tentativeness.
AA looking less in shape, less in hunger, just scared all around.
AA not getting KOd, but then again, Silva never capitalized on the stronger strikes.
Overreem beating Rogers...oh wait, thats not a detail I didnt foresee.

Honestly, I found myself bored mostly.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 1, 2010)

Anyone watch the Evans/Rampage fight?  I heard Evans won in decision.  AKIRA?


----------



## kuso (Jun 1, 2010)

Evens sent Rampage a Snuggy to he'd get used to being hugged I think.

There was quite a bit of boo'ing throughout the main event. Overall the card was descent though.

Personally I enjoyed DREAM.14 more. I guess because I was there live gave it more impact, but the upset KO of Hansen, Mach going for broke only to get submitted off his own takedown, the referee screwing Saku OUT of a possible submission etc all made for some good entertainment.

Entertainment being the key work that some fighters out there are starting to forget they need to provide.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 1, 2010)

Who wins out of Franklin v Liddell? im going with Rich as not sure how long it was since Liddell had a fight............like them both though and know they will both come out swinging. Rather watch that fight then another anderson silva bore zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 1, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Who wins out of Franklin v Liddell? im going with Rich as not sure how long it was since Liddell had a fight............like them both though and know they will both come out swinging. Rather watch that fight then another anderson silva bore zzzzzzzzz



So is Tito def out for the Liddell fight?  Heard that mentioned on TUF.  I guess Franklin will be stepping in.  Rich Franklin is my favorite fighter but I may have to go with Chuck on this one.  He just seems so hungry to win his next fight.  If he looks like Chuck from 4 years ago then I say Franklin will lose.  If Chuck performs like he has in his last couple fights then I say Franklin.  Also, if Chuck loses he should think about retirement.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 1, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> So *is Tito def out for the Liddell fight*?  Heard that mentioned on TUF.  I guess Franklin will be stepping in.  Rich Franklin is my favorite fighter but I may have to go with Chuck on this one.  He just seems so hungry to win his next fight.  If he looks like Chuck from 4 years ago then I say Franklin will lose.  If Chuck performs like he has in his last couple fights then I say Franklin.  Also, if Chuck loses he should think about retirement.



Id say so..
Tito Ortiz Gets Neck Surgery | MMATKO Mixed Martial Arts Videos, MMA Videos, UFC Videos

The last UFC was filled to the brim with upsets, but none I was really impressed with despite the results.

Lil Nog prolly shouldnt have won, but he didnt look 100%.  Neither did Rampage nor Diego. Their opponents looked 100% though, in fact, Hathaway looked pretty darn good.  Buuuut, I dont know.  I was kinda bleh with it.

Duffee getting KOd sucked, but hes new and he was winning b4 he got caught.  Not much shame in fighting a guy who had a pretty good chin.  Duffee got tired and got HIS chin tested.  Hell be back.

Rampage/Evans was kind of boring.  I really dislike this smothering on the cage strategy.  I guess it works, but for me, the fan, its boring.  This was the first time in years I looked away during a main event UFC, much less one with Rampage.

Bisping won with a decision.  Again.  I swear, is he ever going to learn how to KO or submit?


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 1, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Id say so..
> Tito Ortiz Gets Neck Surgery | MMATKO Mixed Martial Arts Videos, MMA Videos, UFC Videos
> 
> The last UFC was filled to the brim with upsets, but none I was really impressed with despite the results.
> ...


pretty good break down of the fights I thought. was happy to see evans get the win though. 

A brit get a submission? can bisping even do that?


----------



## davegmb (Jun 4, 2010)

UFC 116, i think Carwin has a chance against Lesner, might see Lesners chin tested this time too.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 4, 2010)

UFC 115 looks pretty weak.  IMO.  Should have made that free.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 4, 2010)

Liddell v franklin is the only fight ive heard so far on that card


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 5, 2010)

Cro Cop is the co-headliner and this may be the first time I bet against him.


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 5, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Cro Cop is the co-headliner and this may be the first time I bet against him.


 Shit bro I havent heard yet whos he fightin? I love Mirko but hes been less than impressive lately


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Shit bro I havent heard yet whos he fightin? I love Mirko but hes been less than impressive lately



Pat Barry.

A younger, hungrier guy with a similar background as Crocop (though no where near as experienced), and someone that was trained by the guy in K-1 Crocop could never beat.....Ernesto Hoost.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 13, 2010)

Just watched UFC 115, WOW considering it looked a weak show, it turned out to be amazing, really enjoyed it. Crocop and Franklin were great.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 13, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Just watched UFC 115, WOW considering it looked a weak show, it turned out to be amazing, really enjoyed it. Crocop and Franklin were great.



That is what usually happens.  Weak card on paper ends up being awesome live.


----------



## kuso (Jun 14, 2010)

It was a great show. I didn't think Chuck looked as bad as some are saying.

McDonald showed awesome potential.

Crocop put on his best performance in years.

Barry was doing great until the broken hand/then foot. Showed huge balls to make it as long as he did.

Similarly, Ace fighting with a broken forearm and KO'ing chuck was great.

Danzig got fucked MASSIVELY by the ref. So, so badly. I really felt sorry for him knowing how much he put into his training this time after losing motivation some time ago. I hope this motivates him more and doesn't put him back into the psychological hole he was in for awhile.

Barry's foot:


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 14, 2010)

Agreed 100%.


----------



## kuso (Jun 14, 2010)

right hand, right foot.....must make using crutches a bitch.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 15, 2010)

I hadnt heard this about pat berrys foot and hand, which round did he break them in? i just thought he got tired, obviously not.


----------



## kuso (Jun 15, 2010)

davegmb said:


> I hadnt heard this about pat berrys foot and hand, which round did he break them in? i just thought he got tired, obviously not.



I heard the hand was on the second down in round 1.

No one seems to ask about the foot, but after Crocop check that low in the first he seemed to0 slow down throwing them so I "assume" the same round.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 15, 2010)

I am gonna go out and say this...  I thought Cro Cop looked like he was acting like his old self.  In other words, he was trying to be the old Cro Cop but never made it.

I thought he came in fatter than usual.  He got knocked down twice too.  I did think his kicks were pretty fast, but i feel if Parry was 100%, Cro Cop wouldve been fucked.

Looking back, I feel like Cro Cop was putting on a display rather than fighting ferociously.


----------



## Vance (Jun 17, 2010)

I agree. I think Cro-Cop is done. He makes beating up Mustapha Al Turk and a guy with a broken hand and foot look hard.

It's a pity because he was a great but put him in a ring with JDS, Cain, Carwin, Brock, Mir, hell even Kongo and I think he gets his ass handed to him in 5 minutes or less.

Barry showed him too much respect and should've finished him on that second knockdown. He prob. could've done it on the first but I'll pay the fact that he might've thought Mirko was baiting him.

Edit:  Would like to see his next match up be vs. Big Country.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 20, 2010)

Noticed they are replying shogun/Machida II card next week on spike.  They promoted all the fights except the Koscheck one.  Wonder if they are going to air that?


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2010)

TUF finals yesterday were a bit of a non-event really. Was that the weakest co-headlining event for a TUF series ever?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 20, 2010)

Complete fucking bore.  As predicted.

WEC tonight and they usually never disappoint.


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2010)

They disappoint because it is fucking Monday here and I'm at work and can't watch live!!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 20, 2010)

Its Monday there?  Where is there?  So far its pretty good.  More of a freak show at this point.  (1st 2 fights of WEC 49 for the late post viewers)


----------



## zombul (Jul 5, 2010)

WOW, I think 116 was one of the best UFC cards in a while as far as entertainment value is concerned. Lesnar/Carwin was a big fight that I'm sure attracted alot of people. The Leben fight was incredible as was the Bonnar fight and the sub by Lytle was impressive as was the 155lb fight all the way down to the prelims with Petrozelli looking good before having to tap. That was the first card in a while I felt worth the money I spent on it!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah, I cant think of a boring fight on the card.


----------



## kuso (Jul 8, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Its Monday there?  Where is there?



I live in Japan (not Japanese).


----------



## kuso (Jul 8, 2010)

116 was a good card, but I think the main event really showed how the heavyweight class in general, sucks. Really, the way Lesner shit himself when punched and turtled on the ground coupled with Carwins gassing after 3 minutes made it a bit of a joke when it came to skills. Entertaining, but far from what it was marketed to be.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 8, 2010)

I guess you have a point..

I was saying in the bar about what I thought could happen about the future..  If Carwin wins (this was at the time),I can see Cain beating him, then JDS beating Cain.  If Brock wins, I can see him defending it, but losing it to JDS.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 8, 2010)

Has the UFC any plans to get Choi Hong-man?


----------



## BigBadWolf (Jul 23, 2010)

UFC on Versus Aug 1st.

Jon Jones vs Vladimir Matyushenko
Mark Munoz vs Yushin Okami
John Howard vs Jake Ellenburger
Tyson Griffin vs Takanori Gomi
Paul kelly vs Jacob Volkmann
DaMarques Johnson vs matt Riddle
james Irvin vs Igor Pokrajac
brian Stann vs Mike Massenzio
Darren Elkins vs Charles Oliveira
Rob Kimmens vs Steve Steinbeiss

 UFC 117 Aug 7th PPV

Anderson Silva vs Chael Sonnen
Thiago Alvez vs Jon Fitch
Rafael Dos Anjos vs Clay Guida
Ricardo Almeida vs Matt Hughs
Roy Nelson vs Junior Dos Santos
Tim Boetsch vs Thiago Silva
Dustin Hazelett vs  Rick Story
Christian Morecraft vs Stefan Struve
Johny Hendricks vs Charlie Brenneman
Ben Saunders vs Dennis Hallman


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 23, 2010)

Correct.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ufc 117*

Another very good card.

Dos Santos vs. Fat Fuck...what a start.  Total barn burner.  Nelson really had no chance, but he came in smart.  He had his hands up in every rounds covering his head.  No matter the punishment, he still kept a smart head.  Even when he did fatigue and drop the hands Dos Santos would be too tired to throw heavier strikes.  Does Brock have Roys chin?  I dont think so.  Dos Santos will be the next Champ.  Yep.  I am saying it now.

Clay vs. Block head...same old stuff for Clay.  Entertainment.  Good sub.  I was wondering if a fighter could complain about his hair.  I could imagine that it would get in the way of the other fighter and maybe even fling sweat or blood into the other fighters eyes.  Dont really care, but I wouldnt be surprised if I hear a complaint in the future.

Hughes vs. Almedia...Hughes subs the Grappling expert?  Again?  Perhaps that asshole shouldnt have had a Gracie in his corner.

They added in Struve vs...I dont know...I thought Struve was going to get KOd again.  However HE got a KO?  Wow, has he ever even gotten one?  This kid needs to gain weight.

Alves vs. Fitch...god dammit.  How the fuck does this guy accomplish shit?  Total fucking bore.  No one can beat him other than GSP.  I say he goes to Strikeforce cuz its honestly hard to root for a guy that has been in EIGHT decisions since his last finish.  One decision he lost, but still, hes not entertaining.

Silva vs. Sonnen...loved it.  Sonnen really came to the plate and did what I thought would be his only chance:  Smother Silva.  He did exactly that.  I never thought Silva was in jeopardy.  In fact, I believe that Sonnen knew this is all he had so he used the system to work towards another wrestlers victory.  He did rock Silva standing at one point, but I gotta see it again to see how hard it was.  Sonnens somersault was hilarious.  However, awesome ending.  Despite all Sonnens bullshit lay n pray (yes, Silva was unmarked so his GnP was nothing), Silva managed to secure a submission.  This is in the 5TH ROUND, where there is the MOST SWEAT, and BLOOD, yet he still got it.

Thats a champ.


----------



## yeksetm (Aug 9, 2010)

I reckon Alves needs to go up a weight division, he always seems to lack a bit of energy from cutting all that weight.  The dude normally walks around at about 200lb and cuts down to make weight.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 9, 2010)

I think hes in a tough spot.  Hes made weight before so I dont understand why it has continued to be a problem.


----------



## awhites1 (Aug 9, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Another very good card.
> 
> Does Brock have Roys chin?  I dont think so.  Dos Santos will be the next Champ.  Yep.  I am saying it now.



what are you going to be saying when he's not. Cain velasquez is bigger and stronger and more complete of a fighter than JDS. I'ld give it to him before santos. But neither of them can hang with Brock. I'll be back in october to follow up and gloat when brock gets another win b/c every single fight its brock haters with hate


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 9, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> *what are you going to be saying when he's not.* Cain velasquez is bigger and stronger and more complete of a fighter than JDS. I'ld give it to him before santos. But neither of them can hang with Brock. I'll be back in october to follow up and gloat when brock gets another win b/c every single fight its brock haters with hate



Ill be saying damn, I really thought he would win.

Sorry kiddo, I didnt plan on pointing fingers and laughing at those who dont agree with me.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 10, 2010)

Got to respect Roy 'big country' Nelson though, he looks like he doesnt belong in a ring with any of these guys, but goes out there and puts up a decent showing. Bet he's suprised a few guys over the years.


----------



## awhites1 (Aug 10, 2010)

i think dana jumped him in real quick against a top fighter of JDS calibur. he doesn't like roy and was probably glad to see him get his ass whooped. he didn't get knocked out but he took a beating.


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> what are you going to be saying when he's not. Cain velasquez is bigger and stronger and more complete of a fighter than JDS. I'ld give it to him before santos. But neither of them can hang with Brock. I'll be back in october to follow up and gloat when brock gets another win b/c every single fight its brock haters with hate



Just because someone doesn't pick Brock in a fight doesn't mean they are a "Brock Hater".


----------



## BigBadWolf (Aug 11, 2010)

Awesome night of fights. Nelson surprised me with his chin,i figured JDS woulda KO'd him in rnd 1. JDS now fights the winner of brock vs Cain. Outside of a puncher's chance i dont see cain or JDS beating brock.

Hughs, as much as i hate him,he fought a good fight, i was amazed he actually dropped someone with a punch,let alone use a bulldog choke(only the 2nd time in ufc history someone won via this choke) to get the win.

Struve,he got lucky in his fight,he was getting beatdown,then got the lucky KO punch.hes got talent but hes still a greenhorn.

Alves vs Fitch,decent technical fight,but boring as far as action was concerned. Fitch now fights the winner of GSP vs Koscheck.

Silva vs Sonnen. Sonnen beat his ass for 23 1/2 minutes.Silva showed his flaws in this fight.Given a rematch i think Sonnen takes the belt easily and takes it easily.UFC is undecided if a rematch will happen next or Silva will fight Vitor belfort next.Either way i see a new champ,Belfort's handspeed-power makes Silva's look like child'splay.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Aug 11, 2010)

UFC 118-august 28th fight card

Frankie Edgar vs BJ Penn
Randy Couture vs James toney
Kenny Florian vs Gray Maynard
Nate Diaz vs Marcus Davis
Gerald Harris vs Alessio Sakara
Joe lauzon vs Gabe Ruediger
Andre Winner vs Nik lentz
Nick Osipczak vs. Greg Soto
Mike Pierce vs. Amilcar Alves 

Solid card.

 Not on this card but pertaining to MMA, Alan Belcher has a torn retina and may have to retire from MMA fighting.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 11, 2010)

Silvas flaws have always been takedown defense.  Hendo got him down too.  I think others have as well, but I dont want to look them up right now.

What we saw that night was Silva getting taken down and being pounded on and never losing his wits.  Only thing I saw that astounded me was the punch that rocked him.

In a rematch I see the same thing maybe even a sub happening sooner.  On a personal note, I called Silva to get a sub in the 2nd round.  He got it in the 5th.  Why did I pick that?  Cuz Fail Sonnen  gets subbed a lot.  Plus, Silva was taken down by Lutter and Hendo and he subbed both.  Lutter may have been a TKO, but its a blend of a sub and strikes.  Sonnen would have to mix up takedowns and strikes.  He got a punch in, but it was lucky.  Silva got an ELBOW in and we already know his strikes are precise.




BigBadWolf said:


> UFC 118-august 28th fight card
> 
> Frankie Edgar vs BJ Penn
> Randy Couture vs James toney
> ...



I am not excited about this card.  That rematch isnt needed in my opinion, therefore, I am not excited about it.  

Shit, the only thing I really care about is the freak show and I honestly dont know who takes it.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Aug 11, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Silvas flaws have always been takedown defense. Hendo got him down too. I think others have as well, but I dont want to look them up right now.
> 
> What we saw that night was Silva getting taken down and being pounded on and never losing his wits. Only thing I saw that astounded me was the punch that rocked him.
> 
> ...


 
I agree on Silva's flaws, it was very apparent in his fights with Lutter and hendo.I think Silva knows his flaws and thats part of the reason he spent alot of time going backwards in his previous couple of fights.

Im not excited to see Penn/Edgar rematch either,i thought the first fight was boring.Honestly i think the liteweight division is stagnant and has been for some time now.the thing i hate most is there is no ranking system in the UFC.Granted they do a good job of putting great fights together most of the time,but theres really no ranking behind them.

The freakshow should be atleast entertaining if anything.If Randy gets caught with a punch,hes gonna go out. One fight i do wanna see is nate diaz vs Marcus Davis, this should be a great fight.


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2010)

I know Fitch is boring...but what the guy can do as 170 lbs is super impressive. He can completely stifle all of his opponents time and time again. Of course, he is not on the same level with Georges. It seems the welterweight division is divided like this:

Level 1 - GSP
Level 2 - Fitch
Level 3 - Contenders (guys like Alves, Hardy, Koscheck)
Level 4 - Journeymen and guys working up the ranks.

Big gaps between them all.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Aug 11, 2010)

fufu said:


> I know Fitch is boring...but what the guy can do as 170 lbs is super impressive. He can completely stifle all of his opponents time and time again. Of course, he is not on the same level with Georges. It seems the welterweight division is divided like this:
> 
> Level 1 - GSP
> Level 2 - Fitch
> ...


 
yeah no doubt about fitch, Fitch's fight with GSP was outstanding. And yeah GSP's wrestling is superior to anyone's in the division,i think the way to beat GSP is with strikes.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 28, 2010)

Ive been thinking Randy is going to beat Toney easy for a while but now it gets nearer, i cant help worry about Toney landing one big shot on him. I cant seem to make my mind up who wins this, for the most part i think Randy but ive just got this nagging feeling about Toney landing a big shot early on.


----------



## fufu (Aug 28, 2010)

Randy can just run in low and dive for Toney's ankles and get the takedown. Easy win right there. That is unless Randy gets dumb and tries to prove something on the feet.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow i almost felt sorry for Toney, Randy destroyed him


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 29, 2010)

yea he did glad I didn't pay for that paperview shity card


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 29, 2010)

I was quite bored actually.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 1, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> yea he did glad I didn't pay for that paperview shity card



Waste of money...


----------



## LAM (Sep 1, 2010)

I saw Wanderlei Silvian running down S. Las Vegas Blvd in a pink shirt the other day..lol


----------



## vortrit (Sep 1, 2010)

LAM said:


> I saw Wanderlei Silvian running down S. Las Vegas Blvd in a pink shirt the other day..lol



There was a guy who beat Kimbo Slice a couple of years ago who had pink hair. I can't remember his name.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 1, 2010)

Seth Petruzelli


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 4, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Seth Petruzelli



He was pretty good.  Wonder what ever happened to him.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 5, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> He was pretty good.  Wonder what ever happened to him.



I think he is working as a commentator now.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 5, 2010)

kimbo slice is just to old and to broken up even when he was just bursting on the scene to ever make it anywere.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 5, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> kimbo slice is just to old and to broken up even when he was just bursting on the scene to ever make it anywere.



*yawn*


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 5, 2010)

vortrit said:


> I think he is working as a commentator now.



He just fought in the UFC on Aug 3.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 6, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> He just fought in the UFC on Aug 3.






I think he's working as a commentator too.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 8, 2010)

Heavyweight phenom Duffee cut from the UFC


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah who knows why.

Been stagnant with MMA lately and I am getting antsy.  I wanted to see Mayhem fight Diaz, but Diaz doesnt want to gain weight.  However, Mayhem is now fighting Sakuraba and thats fucking crazy.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 9, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> However, Mayhem is now fighting Sakuraba and thats fucking crazy.



Def. Should be good.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 10, 2010)

Dont know much about Dan Hardy's next opponent but the press over here think Hardy probably starts favourite, i know Hardy can sound like a bit of a dick but he is good to watch.
Think Bispeng might be in trouble in his fight though, that Japenese guy was great to watch against Leben.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 10, 2010)

Who trains on here?

I'm looking to try something this fall.   I have little / no fighting experience.   I took a 8 week course in Judo and 8 week course in Hapkido a long time ago.  I'm not into the "art" part - more into the self defense part.  

I considered Krav Maga for quite some time.  Muay Thai and BJJ is another option.  Apparently the local MT instructor is bad ass (Matee Jedeepitak).

Warrior Way Martial Arts Alliance -- Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu -- Team Caique | Muay Thai -- Dragonleg

Please give your opinions on which style is better than another and why............

I'm 5'10",185, Athletic and in good shape.  I'm not looking to do this for fitness - but more for fun and to learn how to hit/submit people correctly.  I don't plan to compete since I'm almost 40.

Thanks.........


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 10, 2010)

I was just going to ask your age and if you wanted to compete.  If you just want to train, it can be done at any age.  Google Dan Severn.  That asshole is still fighting.  However, at your age, it may be too late to compete.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 10, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Who trains on here?
> 
> I'm looking to try something this fall.   I have little / no fighting experience.   I took a 8 week course in Judo and 8 week course in Hapkido a long time ago.  I'm not into the "art" part - more into the self defense part.
> 
> ...



I do Krav and just started some BJJ.

If you are just looking at a self defense then I can't argue with considering Krav,  it is training you to consider real world situations, not controlled and what happens in the ring.

It all comes down to what you enjoy more.  I like the BJJ, cause I enjoy the chess match and grappling.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 10, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I was just going to ask your age and if you wanted to compete.  If you just want to train, it can be done at any age.  Google Dan Severn.  That asshole is still fighting.  However, at your age, it may be too late to compete.



Thanks for calling me OLD !!!

haha



			
				Iain said:
			
		

> I do Krav and just started some BJJ.
> 
> If you are just looking at a self defense then I can't argue with considering Krav, it is training you to consider real world situations, not controlled and what happens in the ring.
> 
> It all comes down to what you enjoy more. I like the BJJ, cause I enjoy the chess match and grappling.



How many days a week are you doing Krav.  I figured I could do two days of "something" like Krav plus 2 - 3 days of lifting.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 10, 2010)

twice and sometimes 3 times a week.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 10, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> twice and sometimes 3 times a week.



   Thanks for the info.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 10, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Who trains on here?
> 
> I'm looking to try something this fall.   I have little / no fighting experience.   I took a 8 week course in Judo and 8 week course in Hapkido a long time ago.  I'm not into the "art" part - more into the self defense part.
> 
> ...



I took Judo for a long time when I was younger. I thought it was great for self defense. I don't know that much about the various other styles of martial arts though.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 26, 2010)

Mir knocks out ‘Cro Cop’ in UFC 119 main event


----------



## davegmb (Sep 26, 2010)

Thought it was quite a boring card really, unless i missed something!


----------



## vortrit (Sep 26, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Thought it was quite a boring card really, unless i missed something!



No, it was a boring ass fight. Probably one of the most boring fights I've seen.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 10, 2010)

Diaz wins again.  I swear, I cant see how this dummy keeps winning.  However, I dont think his competition is up to par.  We did all want to see him fight Mayhem Miller anyway...

The women's fight and the JT vs. JZ were great fights though.  Had JZ winning the latter.


----------



## fufu (Oct 10, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Diaz wins again.  I swear, I cant see how this dummy keeps winning. However, I dont think his competition is up to par.  We did all want to see him fight Mayhem Miller anyway...
> 
> The women's fight and the JT vs. JZ were great fights though.  Had JZ winning the latter.



I think Diaz would make it into the top 10 of welterweights if he went into the UFC and faced better competition.


----------



## fufu (Oct 16, 2010)

Does anyone know of any websites that will stream tonight's UFC PPV live?

EDIT: Never mind, apparently it is on at 8 pm ET on Spike.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 16, 2010)

fufu said:


> Does anyone know of any websites that will stream tonight's UFC PPV live?
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, apparently it is on at 8 pm ET on Spike.


 
yep,dan hardy got knocked the fuck out  bisping akiyama fight went the distance pretty good 4 free I guess


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 17, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> yep,dan hardy got knocked the fuck out  bisping akiyama fight went the distance pretty good 4 free I guess



Yeah I was watching that Dan Hardy fight with my wife.  She's like, "look how skinny that other guy is, the guy with the mo-hawk is gonna kill him".  Then sure enough.  Hardy gets KTFO!


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 17, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> Yeah I was watching that Dan Hardy fight with my wife. She's like, "look how skinny that other guy is, the guy with the mo-hawk is gonna kill him". Then sure enough. Hardy gets KTFO!


 
I'm glad he a big time shit talker


----------



## davegmb (Oct 17, 2010)

Ive not had chance to see the fights yet but ive recorded them, i hear though that the Bispeng fight was a good fight. Weird though how he has totally lost the ability to stop anyone now considering he used to fight at a heavier weight too.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 17, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Ive not had chance to see the fights yet but ive recorded them, i hear though that the Bispeng fight was a good fight. Weird though how he has totally lost the ability to stop anyone now considering he used to fight at a heavier weight too.


 
yea akiyama was getting the better of him first round rocked him right off the back but his cardio just went out the window 2nd and 3 round.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## OTG85 (Oct 18, 2010)

^^^^lol


----------



## cagefighter1 (Oct 19, 2010)

anyone hear about this?

YouTube - Shane Carwin's steroid scandal and possible repercussions


----------



## davegmb (Oct 24, 2010)

New heavyweight champ, i enjoyed the fight too. Lesner has shown in his last two fights now that yes he is a beast and stupidly powerfull but because he doesnt come from a fighting background he has no idea how to defend himself properly if he gets caught with a good shot, but hell be back. Well done to Cain though, he was really impressive.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 14, 2010)

davegmb said:


> New heavyweight champ, i enjoyed the fight too. Lesner has shown in his last two fights now that yes he is a beast and stupidly powerfull but because he doesnt come from a fighting background he has no idea how to defend himself properly if he gets caught with a good shot, but hell be back. Well done to Cain though, he was really impressive.



Will he really be back? I don't think he is ever going to regain the belt. Too many good fighters in the division for him to regain the belt. He started out older and only has so many fights left in him. As you stated he is incredibly gifted athlete, but his stand up game has shown his weakness and I'm not sure he has enough time to develop a proper stand up game before his body needs to retire.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 14, 2010)

Honestly, if he wasnt out hunting and instead, in the gym working on things, then Id disagree.  

I have developed a fondness to BJ as of late because of his perseverance.  He says he wants to fight I think 3x a year?  Now thats a fighter.  Taking a break after a few losses is one thing, but 1?  Even a championship?  I wouldnt take much time off.  Maybe some, but not this much.  Id really like Brock to speak about getting his belt back asap, hes working on striking, hes becoming mentally prepared, something other than killing Bambis.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 16, 2010)

Royce Gracie wants to fight when the UFC holds an event in Rio De Janiro.  Apparently, he's already laid out his side of the negotiations with White.

Royce Gracie willing to fight again for the UFC if the call came | UFC/MMA News In One Place | MMABay: Powered by TapouT


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 16, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> Royce Gracie wants to fight when the UFC holds an event in Rio De Janiro.  Apparently, he's already laid out his side of the negotiations with White.
> 
> Royce Gracie willing to fight again for the UFC if the call came | UFC/MMA News In One Place | MMABay: Powered by TapouT



meh


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 16, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> meh



I actually don't think he stands a chance against a half decent MMA'ist of today.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 16, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> I actually don't think he stands a chance against a half decent MMA'ist of today.



There was someone the other day I just thought would be great to fight him.  Can't remember for the life of me who it was though.  

I remember the anticipation when he fought matt hughes.  I would love to see him fight in the UFC again.  He is still Royce Gracie.  One of the fighters who started all of this.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-hzwT6fTm8&feature=related




YouTube Video


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 17, 2010)

cool kick, very showy. i'm not overall that impressed.


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 17, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> I actually don't think he stands a chance against a half decent MMA'ist of today.



No he doesn't. and thats not really a knock. he's just not really and trully an MMA fighter. I mean he was when MMA was f'n crazy 15 years ago but it's in and of itself a whole other beast today. It's the evolution of many disciplines combined. he's the master of BJJ but just not well rounded enough in other areas. 

still a legend but i dont have real interest in seeing him fight when UFC goes to brazil. all though if he's willing I would think UFC would try as he could still be a big draw for PPV sales.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 17, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> cool kick, very showy. i'm not overall that impressed.



You've been spoiled by Keanu Reeves.


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 17, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> You've been spoiled by Keanu Reeves.



My youtube is blocked at work but sounds like you're talking about the WEC one that yahoo had on today? what happened?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 17, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> No he doesn't. and thats not really a knock. he's just not really and trully an MMA fighter. I mean he was when MMA was f'n crazy 15 years ago but it's in and of itself a whole other beast today. It's the evolution of many disciplines combined. he's the master of BJJ but just not well rounded enough in other areas.
> 
> still a legend but i dont have real interest in seeing him fight when UFC goes to brazil. all though if he's willing I would think UFC would try as he could still be a big draw for PPV sales.



For sure.  He's a father and a legend in MMA, but he was king in a time when BJJ was relatively unknown, today's MMA athlete is too complete and I think even someone of Demian Maia's striking ability could dominate Royce on the feet and wouldn't even need to go to the ground, as cool as that chess match may be.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 17, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> My youtube is blocked at work but sounds like you're talking about the WEC one that yahoo had on today? what happened?



Pettis ran toward the cage, bounced off the cage with one foot, and landed a mid-air head kick on Benderson as he was landing, knocking Bendo to the ground.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 17, 2010)

Its pretty awesome.  I dont mind Henderson, but with all his praising, I am glad he lost.

I hate Cruz.  I dont know who can beat him, but the fucker is just a quick insect with hardly any power.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm hoping Pettis beats either Maynard or Edgar, I just don't like either of those guys.  

All the best to Cerrone as well.  He's one of my favorites coming out of the WEC.


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 17, 2010)

how in the hell could you not be impressed by that kick??


----------



## canadameds123 (Dec 21, 2010)

Very informative post..


----------



## Rodja (Dec 22, 2010)

It'll be interesting to see who they tab for the Rio show.  They could easily have 2 Brazilian champions defending their belts.  Time wise, Shogun and Anderson make the most sense and they could also have either of the Nogs on this card as well.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 2, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> You've been spoiled by Keanu Reeves.



not at all. i actually train in the sport, and have a pretty good understanding of the stand up game. i still feel it was showy and worthy of a highlight reel, but overall it wasn't that impressive.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 2, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> how in the hell could you not be impressed by that kick??



it amounts to a lucky kick. It's a super low percentage kick, it was showy and won him the fight, but i seriously doubt anyone ever lands another one in the UFC. the way he landed it he ran the risk of breaking his foot. I'm way more impressed when a fighter lands a good combination, and then bobs and weaves his way out without getting hit.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 2, 2011)

awesome start to the 2011 year. edgar/maynard was a great fight. I thought maynard should have won the belt, but im sure he will get it in the rematch. hell of a fight.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 2, 2011)

I didn't see it. Sounds awesome though!


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 2, 2011)

What made it "cool" was that it was the first time anyone saw it in a fight. Kind of like Uriah Faber's one legged knee strike.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 3, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> awesome start to the 2011 year. edgar/maynard was a great fight. I thought maynard should have won the belt, but im sure he will get it in the rematch. hell of a fight.



Dana announced a rematch "unofficially" already (in an interview).


----------



## LAM (Jan 4, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-hzwT6fTm8&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the kick itself is nothing but a basic jumping roundhouse.  I give him a B on the technique and an A for pulling it off successfully.  if the target had been stationary it would have been a KO.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Chael Sonnen Pleads Guilty for Money Laundering*



> Chael Sonnen, an ultimate fighting champion and one-time candidate for a seat in Congress, has pleaded to a federal money laundering charge.


Chael Sonnen pleads guilty to money laundering

Man pleads guilty in mortgage fraud case involving Vancouver firm | The Columbian

Chael Sonnen, Real Estate Guy.






YouTube Video


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Edgar/Maynard Technique Breakdown*






YouTube Video


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 12, 2011)

hmmm. anyone looking fwd to TUF season 13 staring the man himself Brock


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 12, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> hmmm. anyone looking fwd to TUF season 13 staring the man himself Brock



Who the coaches?


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Doublebase said:


> Who the coaches?



Brock lesner and Junior Dos Santos


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 13, 2011)

Not Really.  Listen to this:






YouTube Video











Will I watch it, yeah.  For the same reason why its being done, its to make money.  But lets face it, Brock is a wrestler with the shittiest striking.  JDS is awesome, but hes not fluent in English.

Its more of a freak show to me.  Yes, I know other fighters are out and nothing else would sell, but despite Dana's opinion, Brock is in no way, shape, or form, a coach.  Hes a wrestler that doesnt like the media and has never really seemed like a selfless person.

The next UFC is going to be fantastic.

Anderson Silva (No. 1 MW, No. 1 PFP) vs. *Vitor Belfort* (No. 5 MW)

Forrest Griffin (No. 5 LHW) vs. *Rich Franklin*
Ryan Bader (No. 6 LHW) vs. *Jon Jones* (No. 7 LHW)
Jake Ellenberger vs. Carlos Eduardo Rocha
*Miguel Torres* vs. Antonio Banuelos
Chad Mendes vs. Michihiro Omigawa
Norifumi Yamamoto vs. Demetrious Johnson
Donald Cerrone vs. Paul Kelly
Mike Pierce vs. Kenny Robertson
Paul Taylor vs. Gabe Ruediger
Kyle Kingsbury vs. Ricardo Romero


MMMmmm   Ill finish this later.


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 13, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Not Really.  Listen to this:
> 
> Will I watch it, yeah.  For the same reason why its being done, its to make money.  But lets face it, Brock is a wrestler with the shittiest striking.  JDS is awesome, but hes not fluent in English.
> 
> ...



the next UFC will be EFFFIN awesome. best in forever. i would love to watch anyone of those fights just about. to have them all together 

hey, he's not a coach but that doesn't mean he doesn't have skills. throwing out his wrestling (NCAA Champion) credentials. A lot of guys will kill to get some wrestling tips from him. not to mention his dedication to athletiscm. he'll benefit those amateurs. not as much as someone like say Frank Mir as being a little more overall technically sound but he's got a thing or two to show them.

neither of them from a coaching stand point were top choices def though. i'll give ya that. great for ratings though. i'll be watchin


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 13, 2011)

Cerrone on the undercard?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 13, 2011)

God I hope not.  Some preliminaries have been airing on ion network instead of Spike.  I missed the last prelims cuz of it.


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Who's efffin pumped for saturday. forget the superbowl. I'm ready for jon jones bader silva belfort franklin forest!!

btw did anyone read the comments on espn or sherdog that dana said if St. Pierre and Silva both win there next fight its pretty much guarentued they'll face each other. finally. finally. FINALLY!! i dont know how to spell guarrenteed


----------



## VolcomX311 (Feb 3, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> Who's efffin pumped for saturday. forget the superbowl. I'm ready for jon jones bader silva belfort franklin forest!!
> 
> btw did anyone read the comments on espn or sherdog that dana said if St. Pierre and Silva both win there next fight its pretty much guarentued they'll face each other. finally. finally. FINALLY!! i dont know how to spell guarrenteed


 
I'm definitely more about UFC 126 then the Super Bowl.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 3, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> I'm definitely more about UFC 126 then the Super Bowl.



ditto.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 5, 2011)

So Jon Jones or Shogun?   On paper Griffin/Franklin looked good.  Man what a bore fest.  Silva, always good to watch.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 5, 2011)

Doublebase said:


> So Jon Jones or Shogun?   On paper Griffin/Franklin looked good.  Man what a bore fest.  Silva, always good to watch.



i'm going with shogun. jon jones doesn't have the experience to handle shogun. should be a good fight. will be a small road bump on his eventual light heavyweight champtionship. 

Would have liked to have seen Evans get a title shot, bummer he blew out his knee.


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 7, 2011)

yeah. it quite live up to it's potential. but im still satisfied. anyways. Silva didn't disappoint. Greatest fighter ever. 

Jones or Shogun? i dont know. thats a tough one to call. I love jones, and we finally saw he's got ground game too, not just stand up. complete package. hard to favor him over the champ though. shogun is more experianced, and the best in his division bar jones. too close to call for me


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 7, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> yeah. it quite live up to it's potential. but im still satisfied. anyways. Silva didn't disappoint. Greatest fighter ever.
> 
> Jones or Shogun? i dont know. thats a tough one to call. I love jones, and we finally saw he's got ground game too, not just stand up. complete package. hard to favor him over the champ though. shogun is more experianced, and the best in his division bar jones. too close to call for me



You have 1000$ and you have to bet it on either Jones or Shogun.  Go.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 7, 2011)

Doublebase said:


> You have 1000$ and you have to bet it on either Jones or Shogun.  Go.



what are the odds given?


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 8, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> what are the odds given?



straight up.


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 8, 2011)

If someone was holding a gun to my head I guess I'ld have to lay the money on Shogun. otherwise i just couldn't choose. Shogun is the current champ and more experianced. 

For all his talents Jones has only faced one real top tier fighter in Bader. His reach advantage though its mind boggling. hard to get into a guy that has 10 inches on ya.


----------



## Rodja (Feb 8, 2011)

It's quite sad that Jones is the favorite in this fight.  He's not a huge favorite, but that is such a slight against Shogun.  Still, it's not as bad when he was a +350 against Machida the first time.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 8, 2011)

Doublebase said:


> straight up.



damn you! 

Shogun. i'm playing it safe.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 8, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> damn you!
> 
> Shogun. i'm playing it safe.



I would too.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 8, 2011)

Rodja said:


> It's quite sad that Jones is the favorite in this fight.  He's not a huge favorite, but that is such a slight against Shogun.  Still, it's not as bad when he was a +350 against Machida the first time.



Now Jones/Machida.  That would be a great fight.  That LHW division is stacked.  So many good fighters.


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Who's from texas or specifically dallas area?... 

I am going to die of sheer excitment if it's true but I read an interview the other day with Dana about the GSP Silva fight and he was saying he had 4 places in mind for it- canada, brazil, Vegas, and dallas. I knew before I read the interview I speculated about that fight being in Dallas. 

It's neutral ground, the stadium is huge and new and awesome (just had the superbowl in it), it fits over 100k- doesn't seat that many but its fits that many (*see "party pass)- so you could set a record for biggest gate ever and attendance for an MMA event. It's perfect.

And my further speculation was verfied of a possibility of having the Brock JDS fight or trying to somehow work a rematch of Cain Brock if cain beats JDS on the same card. So it would be the biggest UFC event ever on every level. I'ld probably give up MMA after that.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 11, 2011)

Doublebase said:


> I would too.



im really thinking of going to vegas to bet on this one


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 11, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> Who's from texas or specifically dallas area?...
> 
> I am going to die of sheer excitment if it's true but I read an interview the other day with Dana about the GSP Silva fight and he was saying he had 4 places in mind for it- canada, brazil, Vegas, and dallas. I knew before I read the interview I speculated about that fight being in Dallas.
> 
> ...



LOL. like a guy who just jerked himself silly, erases all of his porn because he doesn't think he will need it anymore. hahhahah. you would still be back.

they couldn't sell out Cowboys stadium. Even Pacquaiou couldn't do that. but im sure they could sell a hell of a lot of tickets


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 11, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> LOL. like a guy who just jerked himself silly, erases all of his porn because he doesn't think he will need it anymore. hahhahah. you would still be back.
> 
> they couldn't sell out Cowboys stadium. Even Pacquaiou couldn't do that. but im sure they could sell a hell of a lot of tickets



haha. pretty much. one good nut and then i retire.

I think GSP vs Silva couldn't. I'ld buy that, i dont think they could but I think dana is tinkering w/ the idea of trying to get brock on that card and if he can he can take that event to the bank. it would blow UFC 100 out of the water like i would blow a load


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 11, 2011)

Wait, is Silva fighting GSP?  I thought Sonnen was going to rematch silva then when he loses he would fight GSP.


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Feb 13, 2011)

I think a UFC event in the new Cowboy stadium would be amazing.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 13, 2011)

Doublebase said:


> Wait, is Silva fighting GSP?  I thought Sonnen was going to rematch silva then when he loses he would fight GSP.



dana white has been pretty much open about silva vs. gsp assuming gsp wins his next fight against jake shields. sonnen isn't even in the picture right now as he has to take care of his shit outside of the ring first


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 13, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> dana white has been pretty much open about silva vs. gsp assuming gsp wins his next fight against jake shields. sonnen isn't even in the picture right now as he has to take care of his shit outside of the ring first



I'm guessing GSP is gonna step up?  That is going to be the best fight ever.  GSP is so boring anymore.  He just wrestles and controls his opponents and wins.  He is just way superior to anybody he fights.  Now you can pretty say the same about Silva.  Minus the wrestling.  This fight is gonna be insane.  When would be the tentative month/year?  This Fall maybe?


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 4, 2011)

Not a bad night last night:

Preliminary: Non-Aired


Dave Branch vs. *Rousimar Palhares*  wasnt aired so I didnt see it, but jesus, he won again by heel hook?!


Reuben Duran vs. *Takeya Mizugaki*  Guy is bad ass.  Another one I didnt see, but predicted.
*
Shane Roller* vs. Thiago Tavares  This one was funny.  I had Shane picked to win, so when he was getting manhandled, I was nervous, but when he KOd Tavares, I laughed pretty good.  Anyone with curly hair, like a wig, looks hilarious getting hit.

Danny Castillo vs. *Joe Stevenson*  Didnt see it, but I heard my boy lost.

*Cyrille Diabete* vs. Steve Cantwell  I caught the butt end.  CANTwell cant win shit now.

Versus: Main Card

*Brian Bowles* vs. Damacio Page  damn, cant count my boy out!  Fucking ref wasnt doing his job, but it was good for the chuckles.

*Alessio Sakara* vs. Chris Weidman  Not sure what the hype is about with this guy, but he clearly lost and I learned to not follow unjustified hype.  Him wiping blood on the ref was his best move.

CB Dollaway vs. *Mark Munoz*  I dont care much for either of these guys, so I am glad I picked a winner, but Id say early stoppage.

Martin Kampmann vs. *Diego Sanchez*  I picked him.  But he didnt win.  Oh wait, he did!  Talk about a bullshit call.  Not to mention, Diego is in shit shape nowadays.  And lose the shaved head.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 4, 2011)

*Strikeforce Light Heavyweight Championship*  This Saturday!!
*Dan Henderson* vs. Rafael Cavalcante (No. 9 LHW)

Strikeforce Womens Welterweight Championship
*Marloes Coenen* vs. Liz Carmouche

Melvin Manhoef vs. *Tim Kennedy*
Billy Evangelista vs. Jorge Masvidal
Jorge Gurgel vs. Tyler Combs
* - Roger Bowling vs. TBA

Honestly, I dont care for this card at all, but Ill bet it will be exciting.  Dan's fight wont.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 4, 2011)

*UFC 128 FIGHT CARD*
Matchups:
UFC Light Heavyweight Championship
*Mauricio Rua* (No. 1 LHW, No. 6 PFP)vs. Jon Jones (No. 7 LHW)  _I really like Jones, but Rua is my favorite fighter (favorite MMA is GSP).  Rua has faced a lot of shit so I dont see him not ready for anything.  Gotta chin, got sick BJJ, not bad TDD, and extensive experience.  Just gotta hope he doesnt show up injured or with ring rust._

*Urijah Faber* vs. Eddie Wineland  _Time for him to shine again_

*Joseph Benavidez* vs. Ian Loveland  _Fuck it, why not._

Mirko Filipovic vs. *Brendan Schaub* _Yeah, Cro Cop has only lost to great fighters, but his hunger is gone.  Ive lost complete faith in him now.
_
*Jim Miller* vs. Kamal Shalorus _ He impressed me last time, so Ill just hope for anything not dull._

Nate Marquardt vs.* Yoshihiro Akiyama* _Honestly dont know here.  Nate JUST fought didnt he?_

Raphael Assuncao vs. Erik Koch  _Dont know_

*Ricardo Almeida* vs. Mike Pyle  _I think Hughes was a fluke._

*Kurt Pellegrino* vs. Gleison Tibau  _Another wrestling win._ 

Anthony Njokuani vs. Edson Barboza Jr. _Dont know_

_Dan Miller_ vs. Nick Catone  _Maybe it was this Miller whom I was impressed w last time._ 

Luis Artur Cane Jr. vs. Eliot Marshall  _who cares_


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 6, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> *Strikeforce Light Heavyweight Championship*  This Saturday!!
> *Dan Henderson* vs. Rafael Cavalcante (No. 9 LHW)
> 
> Strikeforce Womens Welterweight Championship
> ...



3 for 3.  But I was wrong about Dan's fight:


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 7, 2011)

This an awesome thread.  I didn't know this site had an MMA thread.  I am a huge fan of MMA.  I have my first fight coming up this May.  I think Jones is going to knock out Shogun.  Jon Jones has crazy striking skills that rival anderson Silva's IMO.  I don't see him being stopped.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 7, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> This an awesome thread.  I didn't know this site had an MMA thread.  I am a huge fan of MMA.  I have my first fight coming up this May.  I think Jones is going to knock out Shogun.  Jon Jones has crazy striking skills that rival anderson Silva's IMO.  I don't see him being stopped.



Nice!  What is your background?  Care to give a brief paragraph of how and why you got into fighting?  Would love to hear about it.  There are a handful of us true MMA fans here.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 7, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> This an awesome thread.  I didn't know this site had an MMA thread.  I am a huge fan of MMA.  I have my first fight coming up this May.  I think Jones is going to knock out Shogun.  J*on Jones has crazy striking skills that rival anderson Silva's IMO.*  I don't see him being stopped.



Thats what people said about Machida, who trains with A. Silva, and Rua beat him.  Twice.

I am 60/40 towards Rua just cuz of his history.  Id say the only way Rua loses is if he doesnt 'show up.'


----------



## VolcomX311 (Mar 10, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Thats what people said about Machida, who trains with A. Silva, and Rua beat him.  Twice.
> 
> I am 60/40 towards Rua just cuz of his history.  Id say the only way Rua loses is if he doesnt 'show up.'



I'm rooting for Rua because I have a bias toward any ex PRIDE fighters, but I'm 60/40 the other way, leaning toward Jones.  The big X-factor for me is how Rua's knee will be on fight night following yet another ACL surgery.  Jones has twig legs and Rua has mean, whipping kicks, but a healthy knee is necessary to launch that weapon.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 12, 2011)

YouTube Video











Cliff notes, nothings changed.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 13, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


except now they own an organization that puts on womens MMA fights


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 20, 2011)

^Dana said he doesnt think womens MMA have a big enough roster.  When Showtime is up, perhaps there will be then.



Shogun got decimated tonight.  Honestly, he didnt come in prepared at all.  He grappled like hell with Lil Nog and he didnt gas then, but he sure as fuck was done in Rd 1.

A lot of people are saying Jones is this and that.  I dont disagree.  He is good, but Shogun wasnt in this fight.  If you fight someone as dynamic as Jones is and you arent 100%, you will be destroyed.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 20, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> ^Dana said he doesnt think womens MMA have a big enough roster.  When Showtime is up, perhaps there will be then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like Rashad gets the next shot at Jones.  Apparently they both fight in the same camp.  Rashad said if Jones beat Rua then he would switch to a different camp.  Any fight now with Jones is going to be great.  He just needs to beat a couple more key fighters.  i.e Rashad being one them.  Then we can talk about him and Silva.  That is after Silva beats GSP.  Another fight of the century.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 20, 2011)

Jon Jones is absolutely amazing.  He destroyed Rua without even really taking damage.  He was being very patient during the fight he didn't want to rush in and make a mistake.  He made Rua tap on count of strikes that is insane.  The guy is on another level and he has a great level head as well.  He will only get better.  I don't see him losing anytime soon.  Anyone can make a mistake but he is just too good and only going to get much better.  He is so young in mma and in general.  Lookout guys.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 21, 2011)

i must agree with the last 3 posts here. other than anderson silva beating st. pierre.


----------



## rayray715 (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't see silva beating gsp. His ground game sucks, all he has is long legs good for triangles. Gsp all about ground and pound...and IMO, Anderson is seriously overrated. He hasn't fought top contenders since he got the title. The Griffen fight seemed real shady on Forrest part. He gets knocked down by a soft jab and gives up. He took more shots from Evans before he got tapped. Irvin fight was suspicious too...jones would take out both those suckers.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 24, 2011)

rayray715 said:


> I don't see silva beating gsp. His ground game sucks, all he has is long legs good for triangles. Gsp all about ground and pound...and IMO, Anderson is seriously overrated. He hasn't fought top contenders since he got the title. The Griffen fight seemed real shady on Forrest part. He gets knocked down by a soft jab and gives up. He took more shots from Evans before he got tapped. Irvin fight was suspicious too...jones would take out both those suckers.



I'd say Vitor and Chaol Sonnen are pretty good fighters.  Anderson is no joke.  He is probably the best fighter in the UFC.  With GSP right up there with him.  Those two guys are a step above the rest.  Hence why this is the fight of the century.  Do we really know if it is happening?  If so, when?


----------



## phosphor (Mar 28, 2011)

Doublebase said:


> I'd say Vitor and Chaol Sonnen are pretty good fighters. Anderson is no joke. He is probably the best fighter in the UFC. With GSP right up there with him. Those two guys are a step above the rest. Hence why this is the fight of the century. Do we really know if it is happening? If so, when?


 
Chael had him all 5 rounds except he slipped up right at the end. Chael wasn't doing a whole lot with the GnP, but nullified Silva effectively. It was like having a chick giving me blueballs.. totally anti-climatic. The armor for Silva is wholly known now, though. GSP has the right tools to exploit that. 

Chael was found to have aas in his system after the fight and was suspended, then got into a dirty laundering rap after that. Oh well, prolly got into someone selling the shit and profiting from it, hence the laundering. Just speculating.

Silva lost allot of respect from me when he showboated so much in the ring in that fight last year. Sure, it was like fighting a child compared to his skillset, but wholly uncalled for. I wanted Vitor to have his number sooo bad, but that was a complete joke. For me personally, that was one of the worst UFC's I can remember.


----------



## AKIRA (May 31, 2011)

Fedor vs. Henderson Confirmed for July 30 Strikeforce Bout, Set to Prove Nothing




> With the announcement that Fedor Emelianenko and Dan Henderson will square off at Strikeforce’s forthcoming July 30 event, so too comes an important question: why?
> 
> Strikeforce CEO Scott Coker has explained that the impetus behind the bout can be found in Henderson, who apparently pleaded with him for the match, “at any weight, anytime, any place.” But a number of other factors also exist which add to the odd nature of this pairing.
> 
> ESPN points to “multiple sources” in placing the cost of the fight, noting that Emelianenko is set to earn a *$1.5 million* purse while Henderson is set to gain *$800,000*; a strikingly high price tag for a non-pay-per-view fight. Sure, the bout is certain to attract fans to Showtime and will likely help build ample leverage when it comes time to renegotiate the renewal of Strikeforce’s contract, but is the price worth it showcase a fading star taking on the current Light Heavyweight Champion in a non-title heavyweight bout? Someone at the promotion’s now-parent company Zuffa has to be taking note, and there will certainly be a few key members of the company monitoring Coker and the financial outcome of the event.




In my book, Dan has everything to gain from this.  But Fedor?  Not so much.  If he beats Dan, then we know what weight class he belongs in.  If he wins...same outcome because of his last 2 losses.

Because they weigh similar, Fedor shouldnt have a problem.


----------



## AKIRA (May 31, 2011)

Michael Bisping and Jason Miller named TUF 14 coaches: Fan reaction - UFC - Yahoo! Sports



> Recent UFC addition Jason "Mayhem" Miller will be coaching the 14th season of the "Ultimate Fighter" reality television series, coaching alongside British MMA fighter Michael "The Count" Bisping. Chael Sonnen was the UFC's first choice for the spot, but had to be replaced due to ongoing issues with his MMA license.
> 
> Season 14 of the "Ultimate Fighter" will feature featherweights and bantamweights, for the first time in the show's history.



I like Mayhem.  I do, but Chael wouldve been epic.  Why cant they fucking wait a while?  We dont need another season right now, so why not take a break, and perhaps Chael's situation improves.

Mayhem will surely bring entertainment to the show and will annoy Bisping, but I feel like hell do it deliberately.  Chael will try to coach and have amazing rebuttal to any of Bispings comments.  Not to mention, its more diplomatic to have a corrupt politician against a Brit Brits dont care for much.


----------



## AKIRA (May 31, 2011)

*From May 29 for anyone who didnt know..*

Brock Lesnar undergoes surgery on colon - ESPN



> Former UFC heavyweight champion Brock Lesnar, who was recently stricken with a second bout of diverticulitis, had surgery on Friday, UFC president Dana White said.
> 
> "Brock Lesnar had surgery yesterday. They removed about *12 inches of his colon*, and they repaired it," White said Saturday during a UFC 130 pre-fight television special. "He says he feels great. He's a little sore, but the operation was a huge success.
> 
> ...




Well, because of this, we got a Junior Dos Santos vs. Shane Carwin fight now and honestly, I like it much better.  Much closer and harder to pick.  Thats for UFC 131 and looks to be the only worthy fight on the card.  The rest has some names against no names.

I am hoping Brock makes a speedy recovery.  Hell fight someone new soon and with the new bout set, I dont see Cain being HW long.  Ive never really been impressed.  When Cain beat Brock, I saw Brock being more terrible than Cain being more good.


----------



## AKIRA (May 31, 2011)

The Ultimate Fighter Finale 13 this Saturday!  Better than UFC 131 in my opinion.  Without the fighters from the show on the roster, heres the lineup thus far:

*Anthony Pettis* vs. Clay Guida
George Roop vs. *Josh Grispi*
*Scott Jorgensen* vs. Ken Stone
Daniel Downes vs. Jeremy Stephens
Ed Herman vs. *Tim Credeur*
Fabio Maldonado vs. Kyle Kingsbury
Reuben Duran vs. Francisco Rivera

Main event is going to be fireworks and the event is free.  Its a must see.


----------



## PRIDE. (Jun 1, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Brock Lesnar undergoes surgery on colon - ESPN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like Carwin is really trimming down for this one. Looks like he's focussing more on his stamina. Should be a good fight!


----------



## -Hammer (Jun 2, 2011)

Dos Santos wins.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 5, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> The Ultimate Fighter Finale 13 this Saturday!  Better than UFC 131 in my opinion.  Without the fighters from the show on the roster, heres the lineup thus far:
> 
> *Anthony Pettis* vs. Clay Guida
> George Roop vs. *Josh Grispi*
> ...



Boy was I wrong.

I was quite bored though.  Disappointing event.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jun 6, 2011)

I missed the fight, but I heard the Guida/Pettis fight was a snooze fest and that Guida blanketed Pettis to a decision victory.


----------



## !Fighter (Jun 6, 2011)

UFC is in a bit of a lull but it'll likely be temporary.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 12, 2011)

Who here watched UFC 131? I'm all for giving fighters an opportunity to recover, but is it just me or should the Dos Santos Shane Carwin fight should have been called at the end of the first round? Talk about not protecting your fighters. Carwin took 10+ undefended punches to the head and face in a row with Dos Santos over him. When he walked back to his corner I saw large cuts over both eyes, a broken nose, and another cut on the top of his head. Even Dos Santos looked up at the ref to question if he was going to call it. Rounds 2 and 3 were inconsequential to the outcome of the fight. Carwin only took more damage to his face. Bad job in protecting the fighters in my mind


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 12, 2011)

On another note. Cain/Junior is going to be a very anticipated fight. I only wish Cain wasn't coming off such a long lay off. The cage rust is hard to come back from when you are fighting #1 contenders for your belt each time.


----------



## MDR (Jun 12, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> Who here watched UFC 131? I'm all for giving fighters an opportunity to recover, but is it just me or should the Dos Santos Shane Carwin fight should have been called at the end of the first round? Talk about not protecting your fighters. Carwin took 10+ undefended punches to the head and face in a row with Dos Santos over him. When he walked back to his corner I saw large cuts over both eyes, a broken nose, and another cut on the top of his head. Even Dos Santos looked up at the ref to question if he was going to call it. Rounds 2 and 3 were inconsequential to the outcome of the fight. Carwin only took more damage to his face. Bad job in protecting the fighters in my mind


 
The same thought occured to me.  The corner should have stepped in, IMHO.  It's the refs job to take care of the fighters, along with the corner, and it just didn't happen.  I think you see too much of this in MMA, and it's one of those things that can easily be prevented.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 12, 2011)

So how does everyone think Kenny Florian is going to do at 145? does he have a chance to finally win a belt?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jun 13, 2011)

I think Kenflo would have a chance at the 145lb belt if it wasn't being held by Jose Aldo.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 17, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> So how does everyone think Kenny Florian is going to do at 145? does he have a chance to finally win a belt?



Poor Kenny is gonna get throttled. 

The fight I'm looking forward to is Overeem vs. Werdum, this Sat. night on Showtime.


----------



## AmanBig (Jun 20, 2011)

Ufc


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 28, 2011)

Must be Kongo's new beard.






YouTube Video


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 2, 2011)

See that? ^^^^^



bio-chem said:


> Who here watched UFC 131? I'm all for giving fighters an opportunity to recover, but is it just me or should the Dos Santos Shane Carwin fight should have been called at the end of the first round? Talk about not protecting your fighters. Carwin took 10+ undefended punches to the head and face in a row with Dos Santos over him. When he walked back to his corner I saw large cuts over both eyes, a broken nose, and another cut on the top of his head. Even Dos Santos looked up at the ref to question if he was going to call it. Rounds 2 and 3 were inconsequential to the outcome of the fight. Carwin only took more damage to his face. Bad job in protecting the fighters in my mind



Thats why.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 2, 2011)

*UFC Bantamweight Championship*
Dominick Cruz (No. 1 BW) vs. *Urijah Faber* (No. 3 BW)

Wanderlei Silva vs. *Chris Leben*
*Brian Bowles* vs. Takeya Mizugaki
*Carlos Condit* vs. Dong Hyun Kim
Brad Tavares vs. *Aaron Simpson*
Rafael dos Anjos vs. *George Sotiropoulos*
Tito Ortiz vs. *Ryan Bader*
Matt Wiman vs. Dennis Siver 
*Melvin Guillard* vs. Shane Roller


Dominick Cruz (No. 1 BW) vs. *Urijah Faber* (No. 3 BW)
I personally fucking hate Cruz.  Now, to be fair, when I first started getting into the WEC, I thought they were all exciting.  More action, more movement....then I saw more movement...and more...and more..   The lighter fighters got energy, but they dont finish fights often.  BUT Urijah does.  Cruz looks like he implements a Parkinsons Disease movement method.  It may work, but its damn boring.  17 wins and 9 of them are decisions.  As a consumer, I want to be entertain first, technically impressed 2nd.  The best is to have two of those done at the same time, which again, Urijah usually does.  Urijah has subd Cruz before.  In the first round at Featherweight (145lbs), now theyre at 135lbs and they say Cruz is the bigger guy?  Taller, but how can he be bigger when Urijah cuts to 135lbs?  Bottom line, I am going with my heart and infinite wisdom on this one.  If I am wrong, I will be upset, but at least I am not Gentleman.

Wanderlei Silva vs. *Chris Leben*
Aw god, why must I see this?  I like both fighters dammit!  Cruz/Faber is so much easier than this!  They are both sluggers, but Chris has got that chin and Silva can be KOd.  Silva followed an actual gameplan against Bisping which could win him the fight, but I cant see Silva not accepting Chris's invitation to slug it out and getting caught.  Though I picked Leben, I dont care if I am wrong whatsoever.

*Brian Bowles* vs. Takeya Mizugaki
Though I think this is a lock, I cant forget the fact that Marky Mark did quit his fight with Cruz because of a broken hand.  Smart sure, but I dont peg fighters as smart people.  Urijah fought Jose with a broken hand, Forrest still fights with the broken forearm, people fight while injured, yet this kid quit, giving up his own belt to Cruz because he thought he had no other weapons to win the fight?  Bah.  I am not forgiving him, but giving him a trial pick.  If he loses, fuck him.

*Carlos Condit* vs. Dong Hyun Kim
I never liked Condit in the WEC but he seemed to always find a way to win.  Since then, hes improved.  In fact, I see him giving GSP trouble more than Diaz.  On the other hand, DHK is undefeated in 14 fucking fights.  I admit, I am not too familiar with DHK and hes been in 5 UFCs!  To me, that means he didnt do shit to be memorable.  That drives me to think this fight has a chance of being very boring.

Brad Tavares vs. *Aaron Simpson*
Meh.  Gonna be a wrestle fest. yay.

Rafael dos Anjos vs. *George Sotiropoulos*
George gets shit for 'cheating' because of his leggins adding grip to his subs, but I think he has more than just subs.  He looks like an alien at every weigh in and aliens are superior than men, so I am picking him. 

Tito Ortiz vs. *Ryan Bader*
Is this a prelim?  It should be.  However, I am perplexed with this.  I actually want Tito to win!  I do, the poor fuck hasnt won in so long and even though he doesnt act humbled, his ego is the act.  He needs it.  Buuuuuuut, I said that last time and he lost to Mat fucking Hamill.  Its weird though cuz I always _think _Tito is going to take a gander at his past fights, see what hes doing wrong, and improve.  Kinda like how I thought George Lucas would look at Episode 1, acknowledge his mistakes, listen to the media's insults, and do whatever he could to best his efforts for Episode 2 & 3.  Nope.  Bader for the win.

Matt Wiman vs. Dennis Siver 
I dont know who to choose here.  I was super impressed with Wiman in his last fight, but Siver fucking won over George in their last fight.  Who the fuck called that one?!

*Melvin Guillard* vs. Shane Roller
Melvin has seen it all and he has recently been showing that he can calm down and focus his intensity since going to Greg Jackson.  Shane could pull a hail mary, but I dont think thats easy to do against Melvin anymore.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 2, 2011)

Main Event:

135 lbs.: *Dominick Cruz* vs. Urijah Faber 

Main Card (Televised):

185 lbs.: *Wanderlei Silva* vs. Chris Leben 
205 lbs.: Tito Ortiz vs. *Ryan Bader* 
170 lbs.: Carlos Condit vs. *Dong Hyun Kim*
155 lbs.: Dennis Siver vs. *Matt Wiman*

Spike TV "Prelims" (Televised):

155 lbs.: *Rafael dos Anjos* vs. George Sotiropoulos
155 lbs.: *Melvin Guillard* vs. Shane Roller

Facebook "Prelims" (Live stream):

135 lbs.: *Brian Bowles* vs. Takeya Mizugaki
185 lbs.: *Aaron Simpson* vs. Brad Tavares
135 lbs.: Jeff Hougland vs. *Donny Walker*
155 lbs.: *Anthony Njokuani* vs. Andre Winner

I like Cruz in the main event. Faber and Benevidez are carbon copies of each other and Cruz handled him fairly well. Yeah, Cruz is kinda reluctant to engage but his timing is really something special and fun to watch. I'm also hoping I'm wrong about Kim winning a blanket-fest because I'm starting to like Condit. If Silva can avoid getting KO'd he should outpoint Leben. Wiman is too well rounded for Siver but it should be a barnburner and I think Guillard is gonna really put it all together tonight in an amazing performance, prolly a spectacular KO. Also, Bader should outpoint, possibly TKO Tito.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Pre-fight interviews*

Cruz:





YouTube Video











Uriah:





YouTube Video











Wanderlei:





YouTube Video











Leben:





YouTube Video











Tito:





YouTube Video











Bader:





YouTube Video


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 2, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> See that? ^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why.



that's a terrible counter example. Kongo (whom ive met) never took 29 straight unanswered punches in that fight. while he was obviously wobbled he was still trying to protect himself by moving and grabbing onto his opponent, or backing up and getting away. Carwin was on his knees taking the aforementioned 29 straight blows to the head, and face which resulted in a broken nose, cuts under both eyes, and a cut on his forehead. my statement stands.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 2, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> that's a terrible counter example. Kongo (whom ive met) never took 29 straight unanswered punches in that fight. while he was obviously wobbled he was still trying to protect himself by moving and grabbing onto his opponent, or backing up and getting away. Carwin was on his knees taking the aforementioned 29 straight blows to the head, and face which resulted in a broken nose, cuts under both eyes, and a cut on his forehead. my statement stands.



Welcome to fighting.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 2, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> *UFC Bantamweight Championship*
> Dominick Cruz (No. 1 BW) vs. *Urijah Faber* (No. 3 BW)
> 
> Wanderlei Silva vs. *Chris Leben*
> ...




Told ya!


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 3, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Welcome to fighting.



you mean the sport i've been training in for 5 years?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 3, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Told ya!



lol. I did perfect on the undercard and only got 1 right on the main card, but I'm glad Tito and Condit got the win, that was great.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 3, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> you mean the sport i've been training in for 5 years?



Sounds like youre on your way out.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 3, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Sounds like youre on your way out.



interesting comment coming from a guy who doesn't train at all in the sport. I'm hardly on the way out.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 4, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> interesting comment coming from a guy who doesn't train at all in the sport. I'm hardly on the way out.



Which shows have you fought on so far? What's your record?


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 4, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Which shows have you fought on so far? What's your record?



local shows only, and i'm an amateur. I started too late and don't have the talent to go pro. I've seen first hand what these UFC guys go through and I make too good of money doing what i'm doing to try and build a fight career.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Strikeforce: Fedor vs. Henderson*

Strikeforce: Fedor vs. Henderson Results, Fight Card and News - SB Nation MMA

S*TRIKEFORCE: FEDOR VS. HENDERSON FIGHT CARD
JUL 30, 2011 10:00 PM EDT*
Fedor Emelianenko vs Dan Henderson

*WOMEN'S WELTERWIGHT TITLE FIGHT:*
Marloes Coenen vs Miesha Tate

Tarec Saffiedine vs Scott Smith
Tim Kennedy vs Robbie Lawler
Paul Daley vs Tyron Woodley

*UNTELEVISED UNDERCARD:*
Alexis Davis vs Julie Kedzie
Eduardo Pamplona vs Tyler Stinson
Derek Brunson vs Lumumba Sayers
Gesias Cavalcante vs Bobby Green​
Who ya got? I'm not a Fedor fan in the least but I'm leaning towards Fedor taking this one by armbar. I think Dan will avoid Fedor's big right, score on a few takedowns, possible cut Fedor up pretty good, then get caught while playing around in Fedor's guard.

I don't give a shit about Women's MMA but Miesha pretty is hot, so I'm pulling for her. 












Also, I like Kennedy over Lawler, Saffiedine over Smith and Daley in an upset over Woodley.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2011)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Weigh In Results:*

Fedor Emelianenko (223) vs. Dan Henderson (207)
Marloes Coenen (135) vs. Miesha Tate (135)
Robbie Lawler (185) vs. Tim Kennedy (185)
Paul Daley (171) vs. Tyron Woodley (170)
Scott Smith (171) vs. Tarec Saffiedine (170)

That's a good number for Fedor. I'm pretty sure he was 230+ for his last fight.


----------



## fufu (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm interested to see how Fedor will perform. 

I'm a big Fedor fan, but since all the UFC/Russian management drama and 2 straight losses, he definitely has lost much of his mystique. 

I think Hendo and Fedor is a great match up, though.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 30, 2011)

Anyone know how to get the fight online, gratis?


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 30, 2011)

Dale Mabry said:


> Anyone know how to get the fight online, gratis?



PM sent bro. because I like you


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 30, 2011)

fufu said:


> I'm interested to see how Fedor will perform.
> 
> I'm a big Fedor fan, but since all the UFC/Russian management drama and 2 straight losses, he definitely has lost much of his mystique.
> 
> I think Hendo and Fedor is a great match up, though.



Agreed. I see it being very competitive.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 30, 2011)

Any other predictions people? I'm betting on a decision. and there will be a very bad call by at least one of the judges. It won't effect the outcome, but it will be further proof the judges have no freaking clue how to score these fights.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 30, 2011)

Watch Strikeforce : Fedor vs Henderson Live Stream Online


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 1, 2011)

UFC 133 FIGHT CARD
AUG 6, 2011 9:00 PM EDT

Rashad Evans vs Tito Ortiz
Yoshihiro Akiyama vs Vitor Belfort
Brian Ebersole vs Dennis Hallman
Johny Hendricks vs Mike Pierce
Mike Brown vs Nam Phan
Ivan Menjivar vs Nick Pace
Mike Pyle vs Rory MacDonald
Chad Mendes vs Rani Yahya
Alexander Gustafsson vs Matt Hamill
Constantinos Philippou vs Jorge Rivera
Paul Bradley vs Rafael Natal​





YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Chael Sonnen interview. Hyping fights and not scaring Brian Stann..*






YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Aug 3, 2011)

This thread is really back on track with MC here, good stuff.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 4, 2011)

More bad news for Fedor, or good news? 

Updated: Fedor Emelianenko Released By Strikeforce - Bloody Elbow

This frees him up to fight in M1 while still fighting on Showtime.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 4, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> More bad news for Fedor, or good news?
> 
> Updated: Fedor Emelianenko Released By Strikeforce - Bloody Elbow
> 
> This frees him up to fight in M1 while still fighting on Showtime.



not a surprise after 3 straight loses. what is way more of a surprise is that the girl who fought on the card who lost got cut as well. can you imagine if they cut a champion who just lost their belt after an awesome fight? that was total BS in my mind. She is a top 3 fighter at her weight class and they cut her?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 4, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> not a surprise after 3 straight loses. what is way more of a surprise is that the girl who fought on the card who lost got cut as well. can you imagine if they cut a champion who just lost their belt after an awesome fight? that was total BS in my mind. She is a top 3 fighter at her weight class and they cut her?



Yeah, that had to do with a long-term problem Zuffa has had with Golden Glory (Marloes' gym and management) and the way they do business though, which I can understand after hearing Dana's response. I was shocked at that too at first. 






YouTube Video













> This is actually a pretty simple explanation. If you look back throughout history, we haven't had any Golden Glory guys fight with us since Semmy Schilt, right? And the reason is we have very different business practices. It's tough to do business with them. The bottom line is the way they do business is, you have to pay them, not the fighters. We don't work that way. It's not the way we do business. It's not how it works in the United States with the athletic commissions. You don't pay the managers and the managers pay the fighters. You pay the fighters and the fighters pay the managers.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 4, 2011)

sounds like that girl needs to fire her management and come train here in the states. obviously they were doing something to get the deal done before though. they've got to work something out


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 4, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> sounds like that girl needs to fire her management and come train here in the states. obviously they were doing something to get the deal done before though. they've got to work something out



Yup. All of those contracts were negotiated through Strikeforce and Showtime before the Zuffa purchase. Would be a shame for her if she can't figure something out, there just aren't enough talented chicks out there to lose her at this point and right now Strikeforce is the only promotion putting on big women's fights.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 5, 2011)

B-Hop giving Rashad some pre-fight pointers:






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 5, 2011)

hell yeah, i'm super excited about this fight. Rashad is looking insane right now


----------



## Mc_Shredded (Aug 6, 2011)

I hope tito murders rashad..Literally


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm really excited about this fight too. I'm not really a fan of either guy but I'm definitely coming around on Tito and I'll be pulling for him. 

UFC 133 FIGHT CARD
AUG 6, 2011 9:00 PM EDT

*Rashad Evans* vs Tito Ortiz
Yoshihiro Akiyama vs *Vitor Belfort*
Brian Ebersole vs *Dennis Hallman*
Johny Hendricks vs *Mike Pierce*
Mike Brown vs *Nam Phan*
*Ivan Menjivar* vs Nick Pace
*Mike Pyle* vs Rory MacDonald
*Chad Mendes* vs Rani Yahya
Alexander Gustafsson vs *Matt Hamill*
*Constantinos Philippou* vs Jorge Rivera
Paul Bradley vs* Rafael Natal*


----------



## gamma (Aug 6, 2011)

*1.Rashad Evans* vs Tito Ortiz
 I think ortiz will get smashed..
2.Mike Brown vs *Nah Phan *
now this is the fight i cant wait to see ..... Should be a good card all the way around tonight but you never can tell its a hit and miss  ..


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 6, 2011)

Loved the Rashad fight. Owned Tito. I expect Bones Jones to beat Rampage Jackson, but if Rampage wins we get a fight where the Rampage is the champion, but Rashad has the most recent head to head victory? Go Rashad


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah, Tito got battered. Definitely think we're gonna see Jones vs. Rashad for the title. Should be a nice build-up for that one. And Vitor totally finished that fight with illegal shots to the back of the head. I don't even think I saw a punch drop Akiyama either. He kinda just fell.. Super impressed with MacDonald tonight. He thoroughly dominated a very tough fighter in Mike Pyle. Was anyone else weirded out by the fact that the main event started at like 10:45 EST? 



> $70,000 Bonuses:
> 
> Fight of the Night: Rashad Evans vs. Tito Ortiz
> Submission of the Night: None
> ...


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 7, 2011)

I think fight of the night was a gift to Tito for stepping up to fight Evans. im not willing to call that the best fight of the evening though


----------



## efp11 (Aug 9, 2011)

Tito at least made a fight of it.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 9, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> I think fight of the night was a gift to Tito for stepping up to fight Evans. im not willing to call that the best fight of the evening though


 
Totally agree, but I'm not hate'n it.  He stepped up for the UFC and they reciprocated.    Rashad looked great.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 14, 2011)

*UFC ON VERSUS 5 FIGHT CARD*
AUG 14, 2011 9:00 PM EDT

Main Event:
Dan Hardy vs Chris Lytle

Ben Henderson vs Jim Miller
Cole Miller vs T.J. O'Brien
Duane Ludwig vs Amir Sadollah
Karlos Vemola vs Ronny Markes
Jared Hamman vs C.B. Dollaway
Danny Castillo vs Jacob Volkmann
Joseph Benavidez vs Eddie Wineland
Edwin Figueroa vs Jason Reinhardt
Donald Cerrone vs Charles Oliveira
Kyle Noke vs Ed Herman
Alex Caceres vs Jim Hettes

Once again, every fight will be available live. Facebook prelims start @ 5:45 EDT.


----------



## cschaaf (Aug 15, 2011)

Lights out retires with a win, that was cool to see


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 18, 2011)

First UFC on Fox Event Set For November 12 - Bloody Elbow

UFC has finally come to network TV. Huge news! 

UFC Reinvents The Ultimate Fighter, Live Bouts on FX Should Revitalize Reality Series - Bloody Elbow



> One of the primary discussion points to come out of the reports that the UFC had reached a deal with Fox was the future of the UFC's reality show, The Ultimate Fighter. Much of the debate revolved around the idea that the show had become stagnant, featuring personalities over highly-skilled fighters who could have a successful future inside the Octagon. The UFC confirmed on Thursday during a press conference that a deal had, in fact, been reached, and The Ultimate Fighter would enjoy a revitalization on FX that most fans had not foreseen. Live bouts.
> 
> Undoubtedly, the driving force behind this move stems from something Dana White talked about during the press conference. Live events are a major drawing power in the sports television landscape. Fans want to see the action now, not on tape delay when they know damn well they can open up their mobile phone browser or Twitter and find out the outcome within seconds. For many fans, the drama of watching an event as it unfolds is the true drawing aspect of any sport, and television ratings fall in line with that ideology.
> 
> ...



The UFC On Fox: Saying Goodbye To The UFC Gladiator - MMA Nation



> The UFC Gladiator has opened more than 100 pay per view telecasts. Now he's a thing of the past. Jonathan Snowden pays tribute to an icon.
> 
> Follow @MMANation on Twitter, and Like MMA Nation on Facebook.
> 
> ...


----------



## gamma (Aug 21, 2011)

*Ufc and  Fox agree to a  seven year deal at 100 million a year . wow this is  big for the sport . Like fox or not , this means more free fights ...  *


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 27, 2011)

Anyone have any links to stream online the UFC RIO event? Thanks.


----------



## Bonesaw (Aug 28, 2011)

just found this thread gonna have to subscribe


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 17, 2011)

OK boys. We have Mayweather vs. Ortiz tomorrow, or battle of the bayou UFC? which do you want to watch?


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 17, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> OK boys. We have Mayweather vs. Ortiz tomorrow, or battle of the bayou UFC? which do you want to watch?



Both were very disappointing. sucked to see mayweather v ortiz end that way. glad i didn't pay to watch that fight. pac man would kill mayweather


----------



## gamma (Sep 18, 2011)

i would lov to see the pac-mayweather fight if it would ever happen .... yeah what a joke last night. mayweather took a cheap shot for sure. lil wayne said it best tho ---"mayweather walked in with 50 cent and walk out with 50 million genius"  cant blame the dude for getting paid i guess .


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 18, 2011)

gamma said:


> i would lov to see the pac-mayweather fight if it would ever happen .... yeah what a joke last night. mayweather took a cheap shot for sure. lil wayne said it best tho ---"mayweather walked in with 50 cent and walk out with 50 million genius"  cant blame the dude for getting paid i guess .



Yeah, I blame him. The fans who paid the 50 million got robbed of the show. I'm sure he feels fine about getting paid, but he robbed the fans by doing that.


----------



## gamma (Sep 18, 2011)

that dude could care less about the fans , as far may is concered he is boxing. he said him self once that his name is bigger that than the whole sport......


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 9, 2011)

So Chael Sonnen and Anderson Silva.......Who wins the next fight?


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 6, 2011)

After Chael Sonnen beats the shit out of Anderson Silva does Mark Munoz deserve the first shot at Sonnen?


----------



## BamBamA&W (Nov 12, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> After Chael Sonnen beats the shit out of Anderson Silva does Mark Munoz deserve the first shot at Sonnen?



i think markchas alot more to prove before he is resdy for that match


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 6, 2012)

India Likely for Next TUF International Destination - UFC - Yahoo! Sports

UFC's the ultimate fighter next season in India. Slumdana millionaire


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 10, 2012)

epic


----------



## VolcomX311 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Cro Cop vs Pat Barry BJJ Rematch*

Video Link: Mirko u velikom revan??¡u jo??¡ jednom bolji od Pata Barryja! - Gol.dnevnik.hr


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 4, 2012)

awhites1 said:


> India Likely for Next TUF International Destination - UFC - Yahoo! Sports
> 
> UFC's the ultimate fighter next season in India. Slumdana millionaire



Nice.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Mar 5, 2012)

*For those who missed it.*






YouTube Video


----------



## yeksetm (Mar 6, 2012)

That was sick!! As good as Mirs' sub on Nog.  Just slightly sexier!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Mar 6, 2012)

yeksetm said:


> That was sick!! As good as Mirs' sub on Nog. Just slightly sexier!


 
Ronda's a beast for sure.


----------



## VolcomX311 (May 4, 2012)

*White: Penn declined Strikeforce's Melendez but eyeing UFC return at 170 pounds*

NEW YORK CITY ??? So it turns out there was something to those rumblings of Gilbert Melendez (20-2 MMA, 10-1 SF) vs. B.J. Penn (16-8-2 MMA, 12-7-2 UFC) for the Strikeforce lightweight title, after all.

Following today's pre-UFC on FOX 3 press conference in New York City, White revealed he tried to put the fight together but was rebuffed by Penn, ultimately leading to Melendez vs. Josh Thomson III on May 19.

White said Penn simply wasn't up for a fight at that time, though things have since changed. The UFC boss said Penn could be back sooner rather than later, and it will be at 170 pounds.

"I tried to do [Melendez vs. Penn], but it was at the time when B.J. was like, 'Yeah, I'm not fighting for a while,'" White told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com).

"In October, former UFC champion Penn suffered a one-sided loss to Nick Diaz, prompting "The Prodigy" to call it quits at the conclusion of the fight. Penn has yet to publicly commit to another fight, but as he did less than two weeks ago, White insists things are different behind the scenes.

"He wants to come back," White said of Penn.

While most MMA pundits believe Penn, who has held titles at both 155 pounds and 170 pounds, is best suited for the lightweight division, White said Penn will make his return at welterweight. 

"I'm done with telling him where to go as far as weight goes," White said. "The guy's handled himself in both weight divisions, and if he wants to come back at 170 ??? plus you get to an age where cutting down to 155 just doesn't make sense anymore."

When that return could happen is still anyone's guess, but the UFC boss said Penn will ultimately make that call. In a sport where mental focus and commitment is often as important as physical preparation, White said he refuses to rush anyone back to action until he's 100 percent certain it's the right time.

"Whenever he's ready," White said. "That's up to him. Whenever he's ready. I don't ever push guys. Guys know when they're ready. Guys know when they want to come back. 

"This isn't a sport where you can just say, 'I know your head isn't in it right now, but get back over here and fight.' This isn't that kind of sport. Guys let me know when they're ready to fight."

Meanwhile, Melendez's next chance at fighting a UFC athlete doesn't appear any closer. With the relationship between White and Strikeforce's broadcast partners at Showtime nearly nonexistent, he's less-than-optimistic that a peaceful coexistence will provide for any cross-promotional opportunities.

"Gilbert Melendez is a Strikeforce fighter," White said. "He's been great in dealing with it. He wants to come over here, and he wants to challenge himself against the best, and I know a lot of other people want to see it, too, but he's in that Strikeforce deal.

"The thing that sucks for Gilbert and that's disappointing is that I was 100 percent fired up and gung ho to go over there and work on Strikeforce. The whole thing fell apart. I know he's bummed out about, and other people are, too, but it is what it is. It just didn't work out.


----------



## VolcomX311 (May 4, 2012)

*Dana White not optimistic on Nick Diaz's chances against NSAC*

NEW YORK CITY ??? Nick Diaz's camp won't find a vote of confidence from UFC president Dana White in their recent challenge to the Nevada State Athletic Commission.

"I get the whole thing they're going for ??? the metabolites or whatever it is," White said following Thursday's pre-UFC on FOX 3 press conference. "Nick can't smoke marijuana leading up to a fight. You just can't do it."

While fans and pundits have debated the merits of the drug's legality and the state's case against Diaz, White said he respects the rule of the commission.

"My beef is with the reffing and the judging," he told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com). "They sanction me. They tell me what to do. They oversee me and the fighters."

And on May 14, the commission will go head-to-head with Diaz. Las Vegas-based attorney Ross Goodman filed suit on behalf on the fighter this past week, seeking to lift a temporary suspension issued to the fighter after he tested positive for marijuana metabolites in the wake of a decision loss to Carlos Condit at UFC 143.

Diaz's camp has attacked the merits of the NSAC's case from the beginning, suggesting that the marijuana metabolites that prompted his failed test aren't banned by the commission.

But White sees the issue in black and white.

"Listen, marijuana's illegal," he said. "You can't smoke it. There's a list of things you can't do. Here's the thing with the Nevada State Athletic Commission: If you're doing something, they ask you to tell them. Just be honest. Come up front and say you did something."

The act of disclosure has been front and center in Diaz's fight with the NSAC. Goodman said the fighter didn't need to note his doctor-recommended use of medical marijuana because it didn't apply to a pre-fight medical questionnaire he left blank.

The NSAC, on the other hand, believes Diaz mislead the commission in doing so, and amended its original complaint against the fighter when paperwork in support of his medical marijuana recommendation surfaced in Goodman's initial response to the suspension.

White said Diaz's situation reminded him of Alistair Overeem, whose failure of a pre-fight drug test at UFC 146 was at the center of a license denial from the NSAC. The former Strikeforce champion didn't disclose his use of a doctor-recommended anti-inflammatory that was later found to contain testosterone, a fact that came out when he was denied.

"I sit in the office with the guy, and he's like, 'I'm the most tested athlete in all of sports. I'll never test positive for anything,'" White said. "Then they tested him at the press conference, and he was 14-to-1 (testosterone-to-epitestosterone) ratio.

"He lied to me, and he lied to the Nevada State Athletic Commission."

Asked which situation frustrates him more ??? Diaz's suspension scratched a rematch with Condit while Overeem's failure scratched a headliner opposite heavyweight champ Junior Dos Santos at UFC 146 ??? White chose Overeem.

"Nick Diaz didn't tell me he wasn't smoking weed, believe me," he said. "It's one of those things that's a banned substance, you can't do it, and we'll see how this thing plays out. But I just don't see him winning."


----------



## VolcomX311 (May 4, 2012)

*Rampage is Done with the UFC; Dana White Says the Feeling is Mutual*

Quinton ???Rampage??? Jackson has never been a fighter that holds his tongue. If he???s got something to say, he says it.

That???s never been more evident than over the past several months. Rampage has taken shots at his current employer, the UFC, at nearly every turn. Interviews, Twitter, you name it; Rampage is slinging arrows.

His latest salvo came on a recent appearance of HDNet???s Inside MMA, a common stop for Rampage.

???After I leave the UFC, I???m done with them. Just like when I left Pride,??? he told hosts Kenny Rice and Bas Rutten.

That???s fine by UFC president Dana White, who sounds as if he???s about done dealing with Rampage???s tirades.

???I'll have a conversation with Rampage and think we're cool and then I'll read other stuff. Rampage is obviously not happy with the UFC,??? White said following Thursday???s UFC on Fox 3 pre-fight press conference at Radio City Music Hall in New York City.

???No big deal brother, you don't want to be here anymore.???

Rampage has one more fight left on his UFC contract. Despite his vitriol, he hasn???t indicated that he would not honor that contract. For his part, White has said that once Rampage???s contract was fulfilled, they would honor his wishes to part ways with the promotion.

With the strain on their relationship reaching an apparent breaking point, who knows if that last fight will ever come to fruition.

Rampage was going to face Mauricio ???Shogun??? Rua in a rematch of their Pride fight from several years ago as the final bout on his contract, but put it on hold, citing the need for double knee surgery.

In the meantime, Shogun has been scheduled to face Thiago Silva at UFC 149 in Calgary in July.

Rampage has still been on the offensive, however, calling the UFC to task for everything from pay to matchmaking to altering his image with fans.

???My second fight, they throwed me Chuck Liddell. The fans didn???t know who I was. I knocked him out; the fans booed me. They changed me towards the fans. I used to be the nicest guy towards the fans,??? said Rampage, adding, ???I???m tired of fighting these guys that are cowards. They just run around the cage.???

But according to White, the UFC has been fair and then some with Rampage.

???As far as money goes, everybody needs to make more money. That's human nature,??? he said. ???We've never screwed anybody over, including Rampage.

???You want to talk about a guy we went to bat for. We've gone to bat for him many times. I feel like (expletive) (Derek) Jeter when it comes to Rampage.???

It???s clear, however, that White???s patience with Rampage has worn paper-thin.

???If he's unhappy with us, doesn't like us, and doesn't want to be with us anymore, then the feeling is mutual.???


----------



## VolcomX311 (May 4, 2012)

*Lyoto Machida still open to eventual fight at 185 pounds*

By the time *Lyoto Machida* faces *Ryan Bader* at *UFC on FOX 4* it will have been eight months since he last stepped foot inside the Octagon. Rather than sit on the sidelines for health-related or disciplinary reasons, the 33-year old (who celebrates a birthday this month) has simply been forced to wait patiently while the *UFC* sorts out the 205-pound division.

While ???The Dragon??? may finally have an adversary to focus on, the extended break was apparently so bothersome he even considered taking a fight at middleweight to speed the process up. However, his management team convinced him to remain calm.

???My objective is to fight at (light heavyweight) but there would be no problem fighting at middleweight. *Anderson (Silva)* is a friend of mine,??? said Machida in an interview with O Globo. ???(Middleweight) is his, but I would take a fight to keep me busy. The important thing is to keep fighting. I would fight there, but only with the objective of keeping me busy.???

Now, with Bader in his sights, Machida is ready to prepare for the challenge at hand rather than the adversity created by a drop down in weight-class. In fact, the former champion is looking forward to facing Bader who has been on his radar for some time.

???He is a great athlete. We already met on _TUF_ when I made a visit (as a guest coach for *Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira*). I have respect for him???I am very motivated and willing to fight against any one who is on his level???and he is among the tops,??? explained Machida, pointing to Bader???s recent win over *Quinton Jackson*.

Bader-Machida is set for August 4 in Los Angeles on a card also featuring *Travis Browne* vs. *Ben Rothwell* and *Brian Stann* vs. *Hector Lombard*.


----------



## VolcomX311 (May 4, 2012)

*Dana White sitdown dinner and MMA Discussion.*


----------



## VolcomX311 (May 4, 2012)

*Nick Diaz to donate entire BJJ superfight purse to charity*

The debut of the World Jiu Jitsu Expo kicks off with a bang on May 12, featuring a superfight that can only be defined as epic. UFC welterweight contender, Nick Diaz will be facing off against ADCC superstar, Braulio Estima in Long Beach, CA.

Diaz has been on hiatus from the UFC pending the outcome of his hearing with the Nevada State Athletic Commission. The date of that hearing has yet to be set, due to some legal back and forth between Diaz' attorneys and the commission.

An HD stream of the entire card, which is a very strong card, even without the superfight, will be provided by mobileblackbelt.tv and will cost $9.95. A pre-show will begin at 630 pm Pacific and the fight card will kick off at 7 pm.

The full fight card is as follows:

NICK DIAZ vs. BRAULIO ESTIMA (NO-GI)
KAYRON GRACIE vs. RAFAEL LOVATO (GI)
VICTOR ESTIMA vs. KRON GRACIE (GI)
NINO SCHEMBRI vs. BILL COOPER (GI)
KYRA GRACIE vs. ALEXIS DAVIS (NO-GI)
CAIO TERRA vs. JEFF GLOVER (NO-GI)

Mobile Black Belt will be donating 10% of the PPV proceeds to charity, and Nick Diaz will also donate his entire purse to charity (St. Jude's Children's Hospital), as confirmed by Cesar Gracie. Diehard jiu jitsu fans will be able to purchase the event for 30 days after the live stream, so if you happen to miss it live, you've got a month to get your fix. Tickets to the live event are also available via mobileblackbelt.tv

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/5/3/...rse-to-charity


----------



## VolcomX311 (May 4, 2012)

*Chael actually being (somewhat) nice to Wanderlei*


----------



## VolcomX311 (May 4, 2012)

*Shogun - 'I Want A Chance At The Belt Against Him, No One Is Unbeatable...'*

Former UFC light heavyweight champion, Mauricio ???Shogun??? Rua hasn???t fought since November 2011, when was defeated by Dan Henderson at UFC 139 by points. After so long, UFC announced Thiago Silva is Shogun???s next opponent, on a bout slatted for July 21st, at UFC 149, in Calgary, Canada. On an exclusive interview with TATAME, the Brazilian talked about his confrontation with Thiago Silva, whom he trained with back at Chute Boxe, his plans to get another chance at the title and he seemed excited about being one of TUF Brazil???s coaches. Check it below:
*
Why it took them so long to match you up?
*
Rampage would be my next opponent but then he got injured. They wondered about a rematch against Dan Henderson, but he???s fighting for the title, so they have this dilemma for a while, waiting for a guy and now they got it. They offered me Thiago Silva and it was a surprise to me.
*
You trained with Thiago Silva at Chute Boxe. How does it feel fighting him?
*
Actually I???ve always said I don???t like fighting other Brazilians, especially a guy I know like Thiago. I really like him, but we???re professionals and that???s what we do for a living.
*
What are the expectations for this fight? You have similar styles???
*
I guess it???s going to be an interesting fight because Thiago likes striking and so do I. It???s gonna be ass kicking. I respect Thiago as an athlete and as a person, I know he???s very good and complete, but I???ll get there prepared.
*
Are you training already?
*
Sergio Moraes arrived yesterday. He???s responsible for our Jiu-Jitsu trainin. Besides being a professional, he???s a great teacher. We???re all very motivated with his arrival. Now we???re training to do our best inside the octagon.
*
You asked to fight in Brazil. Did UFC thought about giving you this chance?
*
No, they didn???t. they thought about Las Vegas and Canada. They only offered me Rampage on July 7th, in Las Vegas and also Dan Henderson again on July 21st. so, I knew I was fighting in one of these events. They didn???t offer me Brazil.
*
A win over Thiago Silva might put you on the right track for a chance at the title?
*
I hope so. Actually I???m not thinking about it, just about my next fight. Fighting for the title is just a consequence of good results on my next bouts. I have to get those wins first so I can get a chance at the title.
*
Jon Jones defeated Rashad Evans and remains undefeated. Do you believe Dan Henderson stands a chance? Could you see some flaws on Jon???s game?
*
Jon Jones is very good. He can manage the distance, he???s versatile??? However, the more he fights the more expose his game gets. I want a chance at the belt against him. No one is unbeatable??? I guess Henderson stands a chance. You can???t predict a bout???s outcome. If Henderson lays his hands on him, since he has heavy hands and is an experienced guy???
*
Your brother, Murilo Ninja, is rematching Paulo Filho, somethinge fans have been craving for since Pride. What are your thoughts about it?
*
I guess it???s a big fight for MMA lovers. This meeting promises and Brazil deserves it. They both are guys with amazing careers in Japan, mainly. I guess all MMA fans would want to watch it. They both deserved to be respected.
*
TUF is a big hit in Brazil and people are saying stuff about you and Lyoto Machida being the coaches of its next editions. What are your thoughts about it?
*
It???s something I would really like to do. I???ve talked to Lorenzo Fertitta and said I would like to be one of the coaches. It???s a dream come true. Now, in Brazil, people still have prejudice towards MMA and I guess TUF helps to get it through.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 22, 2012)

OK fight fans. So what does everyone think now that GSP is back and had an amazing fight against  Carlos Condit?  I think that GSP's next opponent should be Hendricks, and then they should give Condit a rematch vs. Diaz once he is back. loved the 154 card. great fights.  Here is a break down of how talented GSP is in his JJ game.


----------

